# The Person Above My Post



## Zombie-F

Time for a good old-fashioned game of "The Person Above My Post." If you've never played, here's what you do: Reply to this thread and say something you know about the person above your post. This can be anything from "so-and-so has black hair" to "what's-his-name is weird." You may never be the person above your own post.

Ok, let's get this started...


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post reveres Halloween as many Christians and Retailers do Christmas!


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post claims he isn't a *******!  lol


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is stealing Halloween ideas!


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is a twitchy little man! LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is married to a dude with many aliases! (Oh yes! I am NOT a *******!)


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is in denial.


----------



## The Shape

The person above my post is very fond of Yukon Jack.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has the forum name of an infamous Horror Movie Serial Killer.


----------



## Hauntful

The person above me seems mysterious? I don't know them but I get the feeling they are good and has great taste in horror movies.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is located somewhere Haunt-Ful!


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is afraid that I might change my name again 

~~Bill~~


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post WILL change his name again!


----------



## Zombie-F

Likewise, the person above my post will change his username again too.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is most likely correct!


----------



## Hauntful

That's what makes the person above me "mysterious" because he changes his name time to time.


----------



## Sinister

Actually, to the person above my post, that is only a miniscule part of it.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post just broke the rule of the game... state something about the person above your post. lol


----------



## Sinister

The person now above my post runs his sites with an iron fist! LOL! 

The person above my person before this has her own site.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post has bruises from my iron fist.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is telling the truth, the fist is something you don't want to expieriance.  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post fancies Asian Babes, especially Asia Carrera!


----------



## Lilith

The person above me is crazy.... lol...


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post would be correct about the person above her post.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is scared that I may start posting naked pics of Asia Carrera at any time  

~~Bill~~


----------



## The Shape

The person above my post is welcome to do so anytime!


----------



## DarkEmpress

The person above my post was also on the Badass forums.


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post lives in an area that is even more inbred and backward than the one I live in.


----------



## DarkEmpress

the person above my post is absolutely correct.


----------



## Lilith

The person above me has a cool name!  and of course likes May!


----------



## Citizen Tallee

The person above me is a fan of Anime and a talented artist.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to be a more active participant on this board than our last one.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

The person above my post is right!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post has carried out a POSTING EXPLOSION over the past few days.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

The person above me is a wrong -- it hasn't been a few days... it's only been less then 24 hours to be exact.


----------



## Hauntful

The person above me has been to almost to all of the horror forums on the web. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

I think the person above me is wrong.... I mean... I'm not a member of the Bloody Disgusting messageboard.... and that's like.... a really big messageboard too.  

But yeah, I can see how I might have 'created the illusion' of belonging to a lot of messageboards. I have a habit of registering and then forgetting to post.


----------



## Hauntful

The person above me draws good


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post hasn't been posting too much lately.


----------



## dougspaulding

What a coincidence that I should get this fellow. The person above this post is:

1. A great and good friend
2. A voracious writer
3. A good artist
4. All hopped up on Methadone, Flexeril and Loritab


----------



## Sinister

Such kind words! Number 1 on his list applies to the person above my post, as does a quick wit, smart as a ****ing whip and not easily led.

Not sure about drugs, just an affinity for hard liqour from time to time!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post just had his name changed.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post saw it comin'!


----------



## VtheVamp

the person above my post is a man , man.  

sorry feeling kinda silly @ the time I posted this


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has her own website.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

The person above me is a murderer! He killed Helspont! You bastard!!!   



(oh yeah... and is there like a swearing rule here? If so, I do apologize  )


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post doesn't realize I axed the language rule a long time ago. Just don't dive off the deep end with it.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

The person above my post has nothing to worry about... I swear I'm not a compulsive swearer! Oh no! I swore that I don't swear! That can't be good!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post would know about the language ban being lifted if he hung out more!   

On a side note: Yes, I KILLED HELSPONT!!! That S.O.B. had to go! There's only room for one UNIVERSAL DICTATOR on this board, and SINISTER IS THAT ONE!!!


----------



## Citizen Tallee

The person above my post is a THANOS fan.... if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is 200% right!


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Argh... not you again!  

Heehee, I'm just joking. The person above my post is a formidable foe when it comes to trivia.


----------



## Sinister

The Person Above My Post is a cool Administrator at _The Blood Theater._


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post knows his slack-jawed yokels.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

The person above my post... was he referring to me as being a slack jawed yokel?


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post would be incorrect in that assumption - I just like saying "slack-jawed yokels"!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and I have had much fun at the expense of "slck-jawed yokels"!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

The person above has more posts than Zombie-F.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is right. How the hell did that happen?


----------



## Rocky

The person above my post has an amazing website! Great work Zombie-F and it shows you love Halloween. I just hope you keep this site forever!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post hasn't been around lately.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post just had a Birthday!


----------



## Lotus

The person above my post does not have the highest post record


----------



## Sinister

The Person Above My Post hasn't been posting for awhile.


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post has a freshly autographed copy of Bradbury's "The October Country" waiting for him in California. Now, all he's got to do is come get it!


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post (which is me) also has a genuine freshly autographed brochure for Sinister signed by the other coolest guy in Hollywood, none other than Dr. Acula himself, our own Uncle Forry, Forrest J. Ackerman!

Went for a visit last Saturday, and he showed me around his charming bungalow which was literally stuffed full of old horror/sci-fi memorabilia. I saw "Steve" King's first story, type-written and mailed to Uncle Forry some forty years ago, hanging on the wall. A first edition "Dracula", signed by Bela himself, a cape worn by Bela, and, hold onto your teeth, I touched the top hat and fake teeth worn by Chaney in the lost classic "London after Midnight"! Goodies a-plenty, I say!

I'll be back - turns out we have stuff in common: we share a favorite comedian (Fields), and a favorite current film director (Burton).

I love Hollywood!


----------



## lipstikgrl

the person above my post answered his own above his post . !


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in the same God-forsaken, Hurricane targeted state that I do.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post hates hurricanes.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me had one AWESOME avatar. Now he's got a nice one.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post doesn't have an avatar.

Strange.


----------



## Doctorthingit

A question for the person above: have you ever thought about designing a haunted aquarium?


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post didn't play by the rules. 

You have to make each post by telling something about the person above your post.

The person above my post doesn't realize I've sort of already done that with my 10 gallon hospital tank. It has black and purple gravel, a fake jaguar skull, and is populated with neon colored fishes (black neons at the moment).


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is Prop building machine.


----------



## RAXL

The person above mine, is a madman!  
Mad I tell you, MAD!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is prissy like C-3PO.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post recently staged a "New Blood Drive," successfully, I might add!


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me has not given Argento's films a real chance.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes Horror Anthologies.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me has a good signature pic, but a dumb signature quote.


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post must have got to the person above his post, because he changed his signature line.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me is very interested in fantasy and science fiction, more than most people even.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post had nothing to do with my changing of signatures. I am constantly changing it. The changing after his posting is a mere coincidence.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me runs the Horror Movie Deathmatch. Yay!


----------



## RAXL

The person above me has posted more in a month, than I have in a year. :googly:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is the creator of a soon to be seen Monster comic.


----------



## lipstikgrl

the person above my post called my house and i thought he was saying his last name was finister so i had no idea who he was till later. i would have asked how he was etc.....so embarrassed


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is so embarassed.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is the Undeadistrator of _Unpleasant Street._

To the person above him, sorry that you didn't make the connection. The next time, you'll know who it is.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me is the person I'm usually below in this Game, and is also someone I know very little about.


----------



## Zombie-F

Likewise, the person above my post is someone I know little about.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me is an enthusiastically compulsive avatar-changer. Nothing wrong with that, though.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above me has a Voorhees avatar.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me is about to launch a contest.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has an unusual board name.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me has an avatar that looks like The Predator wearing a fur coat.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post obviously knows nothing of *Iron Maiden.*


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me has just made a very true statement.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post hates the hot weather as much as I do.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post hates the hot weather as much as I hate the snow.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me is crazy because he hates snow. :googly:


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above me has clearly never had to shovel THREE FEET of the white stuff. Add to that the six foot snow drift the plow leaves at the end of your drive way and then you'll understand.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The person above me might be right in that statement, I don't know that I have shoveled three feet at once, but in addition to shoveling off my roof more than 5 years in a row when I was younger, I had to shovel in front of the house, snow right off the windows and the front door so that we could see out our windows.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post's signature is from one of the only good films by Tim Burton *The Addams Family*


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post stated that "The Addams Family" is a Burton film. I wonder why he said that.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has known me long enough to know I get the occasional brainfart from time to time and all I can say about it is "D'oh!"


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above me just said "D'oh!"


----------



## Sinister

The Person Above My Post has some good things planned for this site.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person Above My Post is a talented writer who's work he sent me .. I have finally finished and love


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

The person above my post was gone for awhile and now has returned.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post sneaks around in invisible mode.


----------



## Sinister

The Person Above My Post is in the midst of running a highly successful "Blood-Drive."


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

The person above my post is spreading the good word of this site on other message boards.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has an *Iron Maiden* avvie.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post has been published in Cthulhu Sex magazine.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has surprises coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above me doesn't know about one of the upcoming surprises.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post makes some incredible Halloween Props


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one cool chica!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post now knows about the aforementioned surprise.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

The person above my post looks like King Diamond in that picture. *does a high pitch scream*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post has a cool avatar


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post has a cool one herself.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post is one kick-ass guy


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is on two forums with me.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post has great hair


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes to dress in black.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post has a Persian Kitty


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a paranoid neighbor.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post has to deal with hurricanes


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is fortunate not to have to.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post has good taste in many things


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post knows alot about the people above her posts.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post has a really cool looking house


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes replying to posts with colored lettering.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post has a Fruit Brute avatar.

I'm sad for knowing that.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post shouldn't be the sad one...I'm the one with the avatar.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post helped create a online comic


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post will read said online comic.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post had his house painted as a portrait


----------



## Sinister

The person above my posts' boyfriend just joined the forum.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post needs to start his next round of hangman. He won the last one!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post is cool


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post needs to "Finish the Rest of the Lyric".

(And is cool)


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is my best friend.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post now has Thanos as an avatar.


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post must have been in a skirmish - for he has a black eye!


----------



## crazyryan

the person above my post just said -The person above my post must have been in a skirmish - for he has a black eye!


----------



## scarface

The person above my post is a hockey fan.


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post wants longer arms.


----------



## crazyryan

the person above my post joined on 08-17-2004


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post thinks his best trait is an Evil Personality.


----------



## crazyryan

The person above my post made an 8 foot grim reaper


----------



## crazyryan

The person above my post is me


----------



## Haasmama

The person above my post is into Comics and seems to have missed one of the rules on how to play this game.... tsk tsk


----------



## Mollins

the person above me ahs a cool name


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has a cool Zombie costum comming along


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post is of the Canadien faith.


----------



## crazyryan

The person above my post claims hes a secret agent man


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is real good at pushin my buttons.


----------



## Haasmama

The person above my post was born on June 6th.


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post is no doubt enjoying the dry desert heat, much as I am enjoying the Santa Ana Winds today.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post has a cool signature


----------



## crazyryan

the person above my post was born in 1977


----------



## ScareFX

As of right now, the person above my post is averaging 23.33 posts per day on this forum.


----------



## Mollins

the person above my post has a great website, and an immense haunt


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post lives in Scotland


----------



## Haasmama

The person above my post celebrates her Birthday 10 days after mine. (Does Christmas suck as bad for you as it does for me since our birthdays are close to the holiday?)


----------



## crazyryan

the person above me birthday is close to christmas


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post lives in beautiful Nova Scotia - up above Maine.

(Who knew there was anything above Maine!)


----------



## crazyryan

The person above my post forgot to wish twice and needs to learn some Canadian geogrphy


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post spelled Canadian with an "a". I thought up there you all spelled it Canadien! Perhaps I'm wrong (I did forget to wish twice you know!).


----------



## crazyryan

the person above my post just replied to me.

( Im not sure, i think its an a, eh)


----------



## dougspaulding

The Canadian (Canadien?) above my post doesn't know how to spell Canadian (Canadien?). Cool, eh?

He's also keeping me from my dinner break!


----------



## crazyryan

the person above my post is waiting to have dinner


----------



## claymud

The person above my post doesn't know how to smile. (Seriously,can't make that one up)


----------



## crazyryan

the person above my post likes Star Wars


----------



## Haasmama

The person above my post wishes that Unpleasant Street celebrated Christmas too. (?????)


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post is a complete stranger to me.


----------



## scarface

the person above my post is a newlywed, congrats, and wonders if the lump in his pants bugs anyone. he also enjoys shooting unicorns.


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post has psychic powers of divination, I never told anyone about my unicorn hunting escapades.


----------



## crazyryan

the person above my post averages 10.16 posts per day


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post uses random thinking as a form of meditation.


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post is working on a hangmans gallows. And his stomach tightens when you metion the movie "Love at First Bite".


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post has a Army of Darkness avatar


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post is missed when she's not onboard posting.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post is a very sweet man


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post comes up with really cool forum games!


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post is expressing earlier in this thread and in other threads the same feelings I'm having. TY


----------



## HibLaGrande

The prson above my post has some very cool props and awsome graphics on his web site .He is currently being tracked down by a Satan worshiping cult for mocking ,in another thread, our...uh "Their" nearly all powerful,heavy drinking,chain smoking, sometimes squishy and slightly overweight dark lord of all things unpleasant.:xbones: 
oh yeah, and he creeped me out with pictures of a bot-fly infested squirrel. thanks!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post was annoyed with how some of the games were playing or not playing out


----------



## Mollins

the person above my post is dressing up as a zombie kitten!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post made his costume


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above lives in the smallest commonwealth in the U.S.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is uneasy


----------



## Mollins

the person above my post lives in 'New Scotland'


----------



## claymud

The Person above my post is trying to get people to by scottish cookies in the chat room.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post has a cool we site


----------



## Mollins

the person above my pst has a fetish for toilets


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post thinks he is funny


----------



## Mollins

the person aboce my post is correct


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post is secretly a toilet lover


----------



## Mollins

the person above my post needs to tone it down on the toilets


----------



## SuFiKitten77

The person above my post looks cool in his costume


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post changed her avatar


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post did not (change avatar).


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post changed his signature quote.


----------



## Mollins

the person above my post has started putting out their display


----------



## claymud

The person above my post added me to MSN


----------



## scarface

the person above my post still hasnt said what movie he rented for his camping trip to millers lake.


----------



## Mollins

the person above me has the same name as a great movie


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post dressed as a zombie for Halloween.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post watched horror movies and drank beer on Halloween. :jol:


----------



## Sinister

The Person Above My Post had a kick-ass Halloween Yard Haunt going on this year. :jol:


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post has a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## Sinister

The Person Above My Post is a cool dude with easily one of the ugliest avvies I have ever seen.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post really really knows his horror movies.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post was responsible for picking a movie for his October Scout outing at Millers Lake. His first choice of The Blair Witch Project was vetoed so he went with the very funny Ghostbusters.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post LIVES for the chat room.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post is an HTML writing MANIAC!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a more pleasant doctor to deal with than another we had on this board not too awfully long ago.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sinister said:


> The person above my post is a more pleasant doctor to deal with than another we had on this board not too awfully long ago.


At the risk of ruining the rythme of this thread, who was this difficult Dr?


----------



## Sinister

The "doctor" I referred to was a rather nasty fellow named Thingit. He couldn't get along with the other peeps on the playground so he was...removed from "duty." :devil: 

Now, doc, did you want to add to the thread?


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post kept his calm when dealing with the evil Doctor, which was no easy feat.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has no idea just exactly how much restraint I used when dealing with that quack.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post is not PHD prejudiced.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post wrote about Chipacaras for the stormy nights site.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post doesn't see the terror inherent in the movie *Jaws.*


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post can't wait until his *Subspecies* box set arrives in the post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post makes me green with envy when it comes to some of his Hollywood stories.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post gets quite a few laughs from the 'Crazys' in the paranormal fourm


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post IS one of the crazies in the paranormal forum.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post has a great singing voice!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post isn't fooling anyone!


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post is too modest. He has GREAT jokes for his talking skellies too!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post was a little shakey about reatching the 500 post mark.


----------



## colinsuds

The person above my post is a boy scout lol


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is a venture... and canoues in thunderstorms...


----------



## HibLaGrande

my eyes may be getting bad, but it looks like the person above my post has a pile of doggy poo for an avatar.


----------



## claymud

The person above my posts eyes are getting bad


----------



## Dr Morbius

The pile of poop above my post is right. If a pile of poop says someone needs glasses, Don't argue with it! Just back away...slowly.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post once sang for the Village People.


----------



## krypt

the person above this post doesnt like to pick on people he doesnt know


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post has been on house arrest 3 times.


----------



## krypt

the person above my post wears ankle bracelets and toe rings


----------



## DeathTouch

kryptonoff said:


> the person above my post wears ankle bracelets and toe rings


That was good. LOL.

The person above use to drive bus for the "Doors."


----------



## krypt

the person above still rides the short bus


----------



## DeathTouch

The person in the post above used to work in a hand grenade factory.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post just farted!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post uses Valtrex thinking it will clear up his acne.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post started to sing Queen in the fourm... and rather scared me...


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post has had more sex partners than Wilt Chamberlain. And he has a book coming out promoting it.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post can't keep a secret!


----------



## darryl

the person above my post is mentored by Vlad.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post has fit in well here at the forum!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one of my favorite people to post with here.


----------



## krypt

the person above my post sure knows his movies


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post makes great props!


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post needs to start building PROPS!!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post is a very kind hearted person.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh, yea? Well, :finger: You, DT!..LOL

The person above my post can take a joke as well as he gives.


----------



## darryl

The person above my post is excited Zombie brought back the :finger: so he can give DT the :finger:


----------



## DeathTouch

The last two people over my post are not having a happy tree elf day and need a hug from all of us here at Unpleasant Street. [Big hug]


----------



## krypt

the person above my post likes the color green...........?


----------



## claymud

the person above my post is still learning internet lingo


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post has been seen making time with Trixie again.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is going to go eat worms. :zombie:


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post can't make it to Ironstock this year.


----------



## darryl

The person above my post likes his critters extra crispy.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is making good use of the :finger: in his signature.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person about my post likes to buy beef netting under the name Zombie Fred. I don't know what he uses the beef netting for though.


----------



## darryl

The person above my post hates to lose and it's secretly killing him that a tree stump is kicking his precious devil roses' butt on not one but two different forums.


----------



## darryl

The person above my post doesn't know that DT started it and gave me permission to pick on him since he can take it, but only after he made me look silly with his tomfoolery!!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post only thinks that I gave him permission to pick on kryptonoff. What I said is that you can give him a lap dance not to pick on him. I don't know how he screwed that up.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post 
was very kool about burning me a copy of Koolmoves!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is not actually a doctor!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post started a new Unpleasent street myspace.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post...hummmm....I can't think of anything, I am having a cramp.


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post needs a Midol!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is grape-tastic. :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post has a tombstone I want to steal. The pointy one, you know.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post is losing it.


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post's new avatar made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post just did a little regurgitation in her mouth - and, on a totally unrelated note, grows a mean grape!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post feels strongly about defending Ms. Olivia Newton John's honor.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ther person about my post is building a pirate ship for Halloween.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is buying beef netting to make his own pantyhose.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person about my post never got back to me on that DVD I wanted, so I could throw the beef netting and the DVD together as one shippment.

Ha ha. got you in this thread. Now you are doomed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post must have deleted his email about the dirty DVD he wanted.

ps I'll resend it!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post got another question sent to him right after DT got the quote, but never got a response.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a Stalker! He keeps finding me....


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post only wishes that DT was a stalker because he can't even get his own dog to chase him any more. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post just caused FE to shoot coffee out his nose


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post once thought I was a hot chick in great Halloween make-up!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't a Hot Chick in Latex!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post thinks I'm a Hot Chick!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post does pretty decent in Horror Movie Picture Game.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post Is *Wicked Good* in the Horror Movie Picture Game.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post has never been seen in regular cloths.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post used to be my manager.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has peanuts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post knows how to talk dirty to me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post just admitted that he lost.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post seems a little more well-rested now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a dork, seriously, he said so himself


----------



## claymud

The person above my post just won a gross out contest...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post offered to crack my peanuts.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post *LIVES* in chat!


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post is wearing a charming brown felt fedora with a lovely "Pugsley Addams" ensemble.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is clueless


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post should _not_ get the person above his post started! He has sharp thingies.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is right


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post never cracked my peanuts


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post still has his Farrah Fawcett poster up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has frozen dog turds under his pillow. 
See thread http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=603&page=14


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post is awesome for sponsering our contests!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post colorizes our comic when he's bored.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post puts on some really cool build challenges.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post wants to dance on Soul Train.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post danced on Soul Train!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post sells seeing eye puppets to the blind.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post bought a seeing eye puppet for himself and he's not blind?


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is above my post


----------



## grim reaper

the person above my post lives in canada and scares me (lol)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is named Matt


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has 48 more to go until 1000 posts...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has had his ear pulled.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post sent me a cool box of goodies a few days ago.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post should share those goodies with everyone here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has no idea what those goodies really are!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is absolutely kee-rect!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post created a raging mob when he changed his avatar.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post saw just how quickly I bowed to mob influence!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post ,posted his first thread on here at UnpleasantStreet on 05-05-2004.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post was just sent a check from me, of all people.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post was glad for my Katharine Isabelle avvie returning.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

The person above my post enjoys midnight strolls through the air-ducts of a space frieghter.

And he's happy Weyland Yutani got his request for the avatar above him to be recommissioned. 

Chased by Aliens. Chased by She-Wolves. It's all good.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is new to the site.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post beat me to posting to the person above his post


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post has a hairy back. So I am told.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post was the one who pulled said ear...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needed said ear pulled, was pointing too many fingers! Shame, shame!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has intestinal fortitude.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Sinister said:


> The person above my post has intestinal fortitude.


And is not to be crossed if you play field hockey against her,and try to bully her sister!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is now happy... I do good work


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post is a good kid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is really a hot chick, though, probably shy about having a sweet avatar? Causing great confussion amoung the UnpleasantStreet Forum. lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows my forum name is Sinister, knowing also full well one with such a moniker can only be up to no good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has left me speechless


----------



## DeathTouch

The person about my post leaves me speeehless that he could ever be speechess. Due to having over 1000 posts when he only started in Jan.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person about my post scares me when he is the person below my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has some cool stuff in his store.


----------



## krypt

the person above my post used the coyete (sp) as a avatar little while back


----------



## TipoDeemin

The person above my post promised me he was going to visit the doctor, and I hope he has!


----------



## krypt

tipo Working on it .........gotta wait for parts on car .....then ill have ride parts supposed to be here wednesday so......The person above my post likes to give me a hard time.


----------



## TipoDeemin

The person above my post is mistaking my caring for me giving him a hard time.  Go when you can, but do it soon!


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post lives in a state with multitudinous red rocks. (I've been there, and seen them.)


----------



## Hella

The person above my post went out of town last week, but didn't say where?


----------



## dougspaulding

Sonoma Valley, NoCal - thanks for asking. By the way, I stayed in a 134 year old haunted hotel, and lunched in Bodega Bay, at the restaurant attacked by *The Birds* in Mr Hitchcock's film (and drank much wine).

The person above my post lives in a state I used to live in - beautiful Colorado!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is my partner in crime in future projects.


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post gets frazzled when I talk dirty to his avatars.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post talks dirty to avatars.


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post lives too far away. I couldn't get there in time to steal his shiney new Unpleasant Street T shirt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post lives real close to me, so I'm very nice to him. (I don't want to make him mad)


----------



## krypt

the person above my post need not worry............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is just teasing me


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post has nothing to fear from me....gas is too costly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is crazy, I'm scared!


----------



## Chapter13

The person above my posts offers skulls at $4 each, wth a min. of 4......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my posts didn't really file a chapter13.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a long forum name.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post hasn't told me that I guesses right in the horror movie picture game.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to visit that particular part of the forum now for the current update.


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post has a bright future in SoCal!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is like a brother to me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post looks like someones sister lol sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post also looks like someone's sister in his public profile. Heh!  Sorry, Jeff. I couldn't resist either.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post just nailed me, at least you can say that you didn't actually wear make-up, right?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one of the coolest dudes I know on the 'Net.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is way cooler than the person below his post.


----------



## Hella

the person above my post should check into carrying the Halloween Tarot deck on his website.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post had one of the best signatures I've ever seen until she changed it.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post changed their Avatar to Ginger.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in the same country that Katharine Isabelle does.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post changed their Avi AGAIN!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should be informed that I plan on changing it frequently with the Kat avvies I have on hand.


----------



## Chapter13

The person above my post used 23 words with 94 letters.


----------



## Chapter13

The person above my post used 23 words with 94 letters.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post has an echo chamber


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post sucks blood from people.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has really thick skin!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a good sport in Horror Movie Picture Game.


----------



## Hella

the person above my post has expanded my Horror movie collection with all his recommendations


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is very much welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is has some really great adventures coming his way!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post may be right!


----------



## Chapter13

The person above my post needs to send me a list of recomended horror movies!


----------



## krypt

The person above my post has a cool handle :::Chapter13:::


----------



## claymud

the person above my post missed the DVD cut off


----------



## krypt

the person above my post like 3 hour movies


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post has a Freddy avvie.


----------



## TipoDeemin

The person above my post recommended some great werewolf movies to me.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post regularly comments on my blogs


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post is stuck on a story - but we're working on it!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is also stuck on stories---but we'll work on them.


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post would like to start making movies in the near future.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post never fails to crack me up!


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post is _not_ stuck on a story.

(show-off!)


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post will be seeing me real soon.


----------



## Hella

the person above my post needs to give us a clue for the movie Line thread  pretty please


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post will be glad to know that I did that very thing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should be packing his clothes.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is trying to track down some cool CD's for me that are mandatory for the serious lover of haunt music, entitled _Pumpkinland_ I, II & III respectively.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post did a great job with the comic


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a Spring-Heeled Jack avvie.


----------



## TipoDeemin

The person above my post is an excellent writer.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is extremely intelligent and has great taste in movies.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post has a cool accent and makes great comics!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a funny dude, who brings my comics to blazing, colorful life.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post better have his oiled changed, tires rotated and a full tank of gas.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post couldn't know it, but at the time he posted the above post, I was busy doing that very thing and then some.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post now belives in ghosts.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The RCMP has a warrent out for the person above my post. Something about grave digging after hours or something.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post still hasn't said whether or not he would be down here in Oct.


----------



## krypt

the person above my post is possesed at smelling his own feet


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my must be peeking into my windows , otherwise would have not know I was smelling my feet.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a Jack-Of-All-Trades.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post was hangin with Johnney down in Georga


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has an interesting forum name


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post is keeping his readers in suspense!


----------



## ghostie

The person above my post is a very pretty blond woman.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post is new to the Street, but is quickly getting aquainted with everyone here.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has 400 posts even.


----------



## ghostie

The person above my post is most likely a hockey fan


----------



## claymud

the person above my post probly saw I was from Canada


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is from canada


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post is aware that the person above his post is from Canada.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post was on the Tonight Show starring Jay Leno.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is pulling my leg?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that he was an audience member, not a special guest star.


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post should make it clear that the audience members of today may just be the couch-sitters of tomorrow!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should also make it clear that it may be he and I on that couch talking to the prominent chin one.


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post hit the proverbial nail on the proverbial head!


----------



## Hella

The person above my post has been to my favorite bar/club in Denver.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post won't tell anyone what she is making for a tombstone.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post will just have to be patient. :devil:


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post knows that the person below her post has no patients for waiting for good Halloween props.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is pretty funny at times.


----------



## krypt

the person above my post like's to drink BBQ sauce. .....


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post obviously has me mistaken for someone else.


----------



## krypt

the person in this post was just joking at the person above this post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post must surely realize this is late night and my taxed brain just didn't catch on. :googly:


----------



## krypt

wondering where the person above this post is at right now....traveling wise


----------



## claymud

the person above my post is FEARLESS!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a Frightener, hey wait, are you on my payroll?


----------



## grim reaper

the person above my post is flawlessly flawed (??wtf??)


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has been giving me advice on my tombstone.


----------



## grim reaper

the person above my post is a great person an its fun helping him out !!!!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post went to see their girlfriend tonight... I told a secret!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post can't keep a secret.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is right.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in the country that I want to.


----------



## Hella

the person above my post is traveling across the country that he does live in.


----------



## krypt

the person above my post is very upbeat about things


----------



## claymud

The person above my post lives in a crypt


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post comes back with great replies to my game post ​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post just added me on Myspace.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post likes to blog on his myspace ​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been gone too long.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is up late


----------



## krypt

the person above my post thinks he is up late its 3:52 not 2:52 like forum says


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post sounds like he has his time settings wrong in his User CP and forgot to tell it to automatically account for Daylight Savings.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post seems like he's had a very full plate over the last month or so.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has reached their final destination!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post wishes his name started with a lower case "c"​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is "Invisible" and has been for some time around here.


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my post is a complete Stranger to me, but hey Im new here


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is going to frightfest


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my post DID NOT come to FRIGHTFEST!!!!!!


----------



## claymud

I don't think the person above my post expected me to come.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post's post was unintentionally funny.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post partied with Reggie.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is new to me​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't really invisible.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is very observante​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post chaged thier avatar... a few days ago...


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post should let me pimp out his myspace ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*The person above my post could pimp myspace at myspace
*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has a myspace?​*


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above me hasnt seen myspace at http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=23039407 YET!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is in my extended Myspace family.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has a silly picture​*


----------



## claymud

The person above me doesn't know how many silly pictures I have...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is silly.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is too funny and also too right.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post partied with Reggie but really wanted a lap dance form the Tall Man LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is wrong on both counts.  

I was going to hang with Reg but the times were wrong as the Sin-Jin panel took the stage around the same time he was going on a break. I mean to rectify this ASAP in the very near future. Bannister is one of the most gracious and coolest mother****ers on this planet. It was a real pleasure to meet him.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post was a little touchy about the "Tall Man" lap dance lol

And I agree, I meet him at the 1st HorrorFind Weekend with John Burton and Lenoard Pickel. But I got to party with them, they put me to shame, though Lenoard bought me dinner, all nice men!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and everyone else should know that in the next day or so I will be posting some pix, as soon as i get my router problems worked out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a tease!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows me a little too well.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is a good friend​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is too.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has moved recently​*


----------



## Hella

the person above my post has returned from a long absence and was welcomed back with open arms


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post seem very nice ​*


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post really keeps the Fun and Games forum going with funny and uplifting replies.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post banned me from the chat... It's all good!


----------



## Bodybagging

The Person above my post MUST have been vewwy vewyy bad to get banned from the Chat.....{ just speculation, knew nothing of a chat} heh


----------



## claymud

the person above my post shouldn't belive every thing they hear


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is silly ​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has been busy in the games room.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is very fast at typing?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post lives in MI, where I have family​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a Dark Beauty?

Where is this family?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post hasn't seen my picture?​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post sidesteped FE's question perfectly.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post doesn't know I sent FE a private tell ​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post... well played well played *Claps hands*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*I bow to the person above my post ​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post deserves to go to a Con.


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post has a BIG meeting on Friday!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is excited about Sinister's meeting like I am ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a Dark Beauty, I saw here picture


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is NOT a Dark Beauty.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post made me laugh with that last post​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post almost lost here cookies.

SuFi, there is a little story to the "hot chick" thing, you'll need to ask Sin about it ,sometime.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post replys fast to my post 

And you can call me kitten, Sufi seems so technical ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post just spanked me in public.

And SuFi sounds French


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post liked the public spanking  lol

I am swedish and italian ​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post's life will be better off not knowing that "hot chick" story.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has peeked my curiosity about the whole "hot chick" thing .. lol​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has the whole sordid tale in her PM file.  :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post decided not to share the sordid tale for all to see.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows that the changing of my avvie explains it all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post knows that if it is written, then it is true lol


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*lol .. the person above my post is crazy :googly:​*


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post is killing me with curiousity, probably along with the other members that are reading the post tooo!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should know the story


----------



## claymud

the person above my post seem to like the story...


----------



## Hella

the person above my post knows the story


as do I


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is Hella ​*


----------



## slightlymad

The person above my post has awakend someon who just spent 43hours at work and witnessed the birth of the first grandchild. (in the last 3 days) goodnight


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post totally lost me​*


----------



## Hella

I am finding the person above my post likes to play the games here as much as I do


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is really fun​*


----------



## Hella

I think the same thing about the person above my post.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post is making friends with the person above her post


----------



## claymud

The person above my post now has more power on the fourm... I can't **** the person above my post off


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post see's authority in ther person above his post ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post posted before me this morning


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post didn't quite beat to the a post​*


----------



## Hella

the person above my post was up late with me last night


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the persons above my post shouldn't stay up so late!


----------



## Hella

the person above my post should tell me which photo he is in...


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post has just seen her dream car!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in my former state.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post got to meet some kick-ass people last weekend...note the jealousy here :devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows a kick ass person--Me!


----------



## Hella

The person above my post needs to go replace his router today :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Teh person above my post needs to keep guessing which one is me.


----------



## Hella

Is the person above my post the one holding the blow up skelly box?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post still needs to keep guessing - that is Upier (Rich- from Chicago)


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has been posting quite a bit here...


----------



## Hella

the person above my post turned 16 yesterday!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is named after the Norse goddess of death.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

The person above my post has a bright future.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post can PM me nw, my box is clear


----------



## claymud

the person above me cleared the PM box


----------



## dougspaulding

The person above my post is stuck on a bump (in a story, that is).


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post I know nothing about.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has horrors... I hope they clear up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post lives where it snows 9 months out of the year


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post is afraid of tents.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has made me afraid of tents and underware!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post is also afraid of Pork Chops and Apple sauce.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post loves the brady bunch


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post used to ride with the Hells Angels.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post throws Porkchops and Apple sauce at the hells angels


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post wants the person above his post to pick up a pair undies for him from the rafters above my booth at IronStock.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post doesn't know that I already told the Chicago hearse club to bring a pair of undies for jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

(I'm glad ) The person above my post didn't post this on other forums.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post as much as I used to post​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is waaaayyyy behind the person above her post in posting. Try saying that five times fast.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post seems to be quite old


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post didn't now those were wisdom points?


----------



## Hella

the person above my post still won't tell me which picture he is in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post will need to look one more time, I'm not in a group shot.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post over the short time I have known him has become one of my best friends.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post was working on a story yesterday.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has given my material good grades.


----------



## Hella

I have faith in the person above my post that he will get what he wants


----------



## Sinister

Here's hoping the person above my post is right!


----------



## Hella

The person above my post should know that I am always right :devil:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post seems close to the person above her post​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to keep posting to catch up with the person below her post


----------



## Hella

the person above my post should stop posting for a day so that the person above his post and below his post could close in on the gap between posts. 

try that one out as a tongue twister..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post would miss the person below her post if that person who posted so much didn't post for a day.

Try that on for size!! lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has seemingly gotten in on the tongue twisting fun!


----------



## Hella

The person above my post should try to post a tongue twister post


----------



## claymud

The person above my post started all the toung twisting...


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is an aspiring writer.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post updated his location in his profile.

very creative..lol I like it


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is on my myspace now (I'm glade I have that accout, when no idea what to say for a PAMP I always have myspace  )


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

The person above my post just had a birthday, sweet sixteen.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is named after a famous wizard.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

The person above my post unleashed the full power of my avatar in the 'Jenna Jameson thread'. 

There were no complaints.


----------



## DeathTouch

The last two posts above me have some really nice avatars. I like em...


----------



## Fangs

The person above me is very nice and needs sleep! :googly:


----------



## claymud

the person above my post sent me a birthday e-mail


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post turned another year older recently​*


----------



## claymud

the person above me lives in Road Island


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post with his misspelling of one of the fifty states has given me an idea for a story location in a future writing project.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post could ask me any question's about Rhode Island if he had any while writing future story idea ​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post's input on any story would be much appreciated if the opportunity should ever arise.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post should know it would be an honor to help out​*


----------



## Hella

The person above my post likes to watch CSI Las Vegas.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is currently online


----------



## krypt

the person above my post is grasping for things to say in this thread


----------



## claymud

the person above my post is right


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is doing the same thing as the person above his post.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post... and the person above his post both posted at the same moment... again


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is right, but he was first but what I typed was still usable without change.


----------



## krypt

the person above my post likes to play with noise makers


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post meant to post "noise hairs"


----------



## Hella

the person above my post is going to Ironstock! I am envious. :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Teh person above my post is invited to go to IronStock and shouldn't be envious


----------



## Hella

The person above my post should know that I WILL be going next year.
It just didn't work out for me this year...lol though I tried to make it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post didn't get a chance to see the edited post before her (changed should to shouldn't) and can't wait to meet you, next year


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post I hope to meet THIS year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post I hope to meet this year also.(that's double cool)


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has described his place as looking very much like the place where I grew up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post probably does't know that I have been dressing manaquins this evening.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is right.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post can have a look see if he wants.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

The person above my post is a busy guy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post wants to sport a Frighteners Tee Shirt


----------



## Faustian_Pact

You can bet on that Jeff! I should be paying YOU to let me wear one!

...wait a minute..


----------



## Faustian_Pact

The person above my post forgot to include:"The person above my post" in their post.

Which was my post. So that's me.

..wait a minute...


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one of the coolest dudes in Canada and just happens to be a good friend of mine.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has a cool avatar!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is someone new to me​*


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has really been calking up the posts


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above this post is not really 100yrs old!


----------



## claymud

the person above my post confused me...


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes a lot of things that have to do with the paranormal.



Jack Reaper said:


> The person above this post is not really 100yrs old!


While 'tis true I am not actually 100 years old (Neither is there an actual place in California that is called Surreality Warp, but never mind) I put my birthday for 100 years in the past because the forum wouldn't let me change my location unless I put an actual date. I just said "**** it" and put the first thing that came to mind, and let me tell you brother, it usually isn't the right thing. As witness my crawling around on this mudball for a century now.


----------



## kevin242

The person above my post has just used profanity to good effect...


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has been on this form a lot longer then me.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my host now knows the identity of Spring-Heel Jack! :ninja:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to fill me in on his avvie


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to know that the gorgeous creature who occupies that space is none other than Snorio Borgento's daughter, Asia (pronounced Ozzy-ah) Argento. :googly: I'm going to keep that one for awhile especially in light of the Battle of the Horror Babes that's coming up soon. Go Asia!! :googly:


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my posts utilizes the power of a beautiful woman to draw attention to himself, so UNLIKE ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows what they say about how great minds think alike.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post always has good Avi's


----------



## Faustian_Pact

The person above my post is correct. 

Except for the Wiley Coyote fiasco. That was a dark day.

We all have 'em though!


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post writes in expressive prose.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person about my post's tombstone makes me want to not enter now.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post has little faith in his awesome tombstone. It really does have a good chance of winning in my humble opinion!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a grander idea for his Battle of the Babes than I did for mine.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post made me spill the beans a little sooner than I was going to. It's all good though. Gives people a tease of what they get to look forward to.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post just read Dracula


----------



## Faustian_Pact

The person above my post lives in a cold province,where the snow falls for a very long time. Keep shovelling,Clay!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has jumped on the "Hot Chick Avvie" bandwagon with me. Welcome aboard, Pact!


----------



## Fangs

The person above me wants a million dollars.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post makes forum post's in one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has great taste.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is nice for saying so!


----------



## Hella

The person above my post is not really 100. How old is he I wonder??


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my post is now added to my Myspace friends list!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post used my Myspace line


----------



## Bodybagging

Oh Yeah? The person above my post has yet to be added to my myspace friends list .... so nanannananaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## claymud

the person above my post bags bodys


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is wondering if *Evil Dead 2* and *Jaws 2* are going to square off against each other in HMDM.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post used to be Hellspawn


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is in slight error: It was Helspont.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post doesn't know that PeeWees Playhouse is being put back on the air.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post said peewee


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post seems embarrassed by the thread I posted to congratulate him for hitting 2k. He shouldn't be. No harm was meant.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post doesn't know that I'm going to be the Post Whore King and I will be needing a Post Whore Queen, interested? lol


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post said ,"Whore....." Hehehehe hehe hehe


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has 2000ish posts on HF


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post live in the land of back bacon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has done a wonderful job on his contest entry


----------



## claymud

I call the person above my post FE


----------



## Bodybagging

the person above my post COULD possibly live near the alantic, frrrr frrrrrr freezing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post did not notice that this thread is on page......69!!!!
Hehehehe hehe hehe...I said 69!


----------



## claymud

the person above my post seems to like the word whores and number 69...


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been participating a lot in the fun and games part of the forum as of late.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

The person above my post retains movie info like a sponge. and yes, that's a compliment.........


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is kind to say so and has an interesting forum name that I've always wondered about.


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post has an interesting Avatar!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is going to (hehehe) when I say nipple.


----------



## eidolon

The person above my post is the post whore!!!


----------



## Bodybagging

the person above my post has a screen name I cannot pronounce


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post has a large ponytail collection.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post stole the person above my post I was going to use


----------



## Hella

the person above my post should use his creative writing to come up with another way to say what the person above his post said.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is very cool


----------



## Hella

I think the same thing about the person above my post :devil:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has cool avatar​*


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post makes herself invisible alot


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Does the person above my post wish this kitty wasnt invisible so much?​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is looking for a particular barbie.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*lol .. The person above my post will let me know if he ever see's this Barbie I seek ​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has really breathed more life into the Person above my post game


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is very sweet ​*


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has been posting like nuts...


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is mistaken, FE is the post whore ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is working on being a Post Whore


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post better have some good stuff at this tent or I will turn him into a post whore.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

The person above my post seems rather threatening.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is quiet


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is not.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is a good friend ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is invisible again.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post can see invisable people...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been posting alot about the people above his post


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post should send me a FE t-shirt so I can show it off ​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post would like one of these shirts. I have one and it's pretty dang cool!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is comming up with cool ideas for the Showdown thread.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has a silly picture on myspace​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post changed her hair color recently.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post recently sent me one of his stories to read ​*


----------



## Sinister

Here's hoping the person above my post likes the book.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post just made the 725th post in this thread


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has alot of time on his hands​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post doesn't know the half of it


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

The person above my post has more spare time when school is out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't really that quiet.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post should really send me a t-shirt ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post can get one for as little as $12.00 plus shipping.

ps - all I have left iare xl's (great to sleep in)


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post should send me a pic of what said t-shirt looks like ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post can look at this picture to see if this is something they would like. This is on the front.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has a really cool t-shirt design​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has good taste. LOL!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is charming  *​


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been deceived.:devil:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*LOL .. the person above my post is being silly ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has figured me out..LOL


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post knows I am a smart cookie ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a smart cookie, but wondering what type of cookie?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post should know I am a fortune cookie ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post seems more like a Chocolate Souffle Cookie.
It's dark and French..LOL


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post seems to forget that I am Italian and Swedish ... not French ​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is quickly getting to 1000 posts...


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post has an entry in the Tournament de Tombstone.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has a cool avatar​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is going to send her pic into be a calander girl


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is correct ​*


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post likes to tease FE!


----------



## kevin242

The person above my post most likely has a black cat weaving around her leg at this very moment... 8)


----------



## grapegrl

kevin242 said:


> The person above my post most likely has a black cat weaving around her leg at this very moment... 8)


If I were at home, I would have two black cats trying to get my attention! 

The person above my post is very perceptive!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has cats like me ​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post likes strange news...


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is original ​*


----------



## claymud

the person above my post is a devilish kitten


----------



## grim reaper

the person above my post is a hardcore canadian


----------



## claymud

The person above my post wants to go to the US...


----------



## Bodybagging

the person above my post has WAY MORE posts than myself!!!!!!!!


----------



## grim reaper

the person above my post does scary things to people


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post haunts in England


----------



## grim reaper

i dont know anything about the person above my post


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is not someone I know​*


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has signed up before I did.... Yeah I must really be slowing down now


----------



## ShadyHallows

The person above my post was said to be a pregnant man for halloween.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post is new to the forum, but not to haunting :devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post never fails to cheer me up when the chips are down.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is a really great writer​*


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post looks pretty like her avatar! :jol:


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is going to submit a pic of her and her tombstone for the calander


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post _tried_ to submit a silly pix of himself for the calendar.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post likes me to smile ​*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a friend that I don't want to be sad.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is very creative​*


----------



## ShadyHallows

The person above my post likes centered, red text.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has an interesting forum name.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has posted many times


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post also has an interesting forum name.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post just had a car accident


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has real long hair.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been paying attention


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is absolutely correct.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post just made me chuckle


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know I didn't choose my current forum title lightly for the very reason of her last post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post chose a most fitting forum title


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should also know that I can be suave and sophisticated when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## krypt

the person above my ppost doesnt understand jibber jabber typing


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should also know I also don't understand Spanish, French or Swahili. I also don't understand why Larry the Cable Guy has a career.


----------



## krypt

Sinister said:


> The person above my post should also know I also don't understand Spanish, French or Swahili. I also don't understand why Larry the Cable Guy has a career.


i totaly agree with the person above my post with larry the cable guy hes so annoying 
get er done my ass ....get er ass out of here lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post broke thread.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above me has an interesting avatar


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that Asia Argento would probably find her statement intriguing.


----------



## Hella

the person above my post knows an amazing amount of movie trivia.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows an amazing amount of other things.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post is a Cheeky Monkey...:devil:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post enjoys a good margarita.
*


----------



## claymud

the person above my post is living in about 110 degree's


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has a wonderful picture for the Calendar! LOL :googly:


----------



## krypt

the person above my post has a tattoo


----------



## ShadyHallows

The person above my post has a freddy kruger avatar.:jol:


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is pretty Shady


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post loves Army of Darkness!


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has the same ammount of posts as they do their age... Ironic... or a conincadince...


----------



## Bodybagging

The Person above my post seems to keep being the person above my post!


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post has not been the person above my post (in this thread) yet.


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above this post, knows not for whom the bell tolls!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is around my age


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post is gonna make one helluva calendar girl!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is good at stroking an old gal's ego............lol


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post lives in a state made famous by Rogers and Hammerstein...and no..its not Austria


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a view from his backyard of las vegas - if i remember correctly


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is the person above my post calling me old, since earlier she said I was around her age?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a young whipper snapper


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has a tombstone for a Avi...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post guessed wrong about my avi........


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above this post looks good on a bike!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post must have looked at my profile pic or my space


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post is correct!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post works for the govt


----------



## Hella

the person above my post and I share another hobby interest :devil: which we have talked about on the boards here a little bit


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has an interesting avitar


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post has never been to Woodstock!


----------



## Hella

the person above my post lives in the same city I do


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has a cool avatar​*


----------



## claymud

the person above my post is above my post quite a bit...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is young enough to be my kid!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is someone I am just meeting​*


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has dark hair like me


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has a lot of IM's...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post doesn't list their real name on the public profile


----------



## claymud

the person above my post just helped me make my profiel better... thank you person above my post...


----------



## gypsichic

no problem person above my post.........the person above my post is learning to be an author


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has dark like me I just learned​*


----------



## Hella

The person above my post likes Dragons! as do I :devil:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post cannot stay up late on Saturday nights.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post & I got to chat sat. night


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post enjoys the same things that I do scrapbooking and gardening.


----------



## gypsichic

I didn't know the person above my post liked a couple of the same things I do


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has a habit of being above my post as of late...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know if thats the only 'habit' i've got then i am doing very well


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post has a really cool haunt set-up!


----------



## MrsMyers666

The person above my post brought me to this forum and is a great person.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a nickname that is my actual name


----------



## Hella

the person above my post is having fun with the games here :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might just be correct


----------



## claymud

The person above my post wants us all to use our powers for good...


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is from the same Country as me! The great White North!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is have car problems


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my post doesnt need a car she has a Motorbike, If one were to assume that the Hog she sits upon is hers indeed!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post collects ponytales


----------



## Hella

The person above my post is out of school for summer vacation!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post seems to like playing these forum games


----------



## Hella

the person above my post would be right!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is the newest post whore...


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post isn't that far behind her.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post is way further along then all of us


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post is the same age I was, when I first started a yard haunt, in my parents front yard, on Halloween night


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post had some skellies dressed up as the sheriff and prisoner in the pix of his yard haunt


----------



## Empress Nightshade

The person above moi loves Harley's and is sitting on an awesome piece of machinery in her profile pic!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is absolutely correct


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been very busy while I was gone.


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is back from IronStock.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post will be getting a check from me in the next few days for the shirts, buttons and aprons that were purchased this weekend at IronStock.


----------



## Zombie-F

The stuff sold!?! Who bought it!?! Neat.

Errr... The person above my post sold all my crap for me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to be there next year, so he can meet all of these great folks from the his forum!!


----------



## claymud

It was slow here while the person above my post was gone...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is pulling my leg, there is much ready to do...


----------



## MrsMyers666

There's to much to say about the person above my post where do I start....FE sells some great props on his site I wish I could afford.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

There's to much to say about the person is very sweet. (thank you)


----------



## Empress Nightshade

The person above my post sold a Night Rage costume to someone who is donating it to us. Does the person above know when the costume will be delivered?


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has a cool new Avi


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above the person above my post has a Night Rage Costume coming in the 1st week of Aug.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post thinks i've been a busy bee since he was off running around the countryside


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been busy, look 320 posts since June, hey this is June. You yack as much as me!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know i can yack w/the best of them!


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Could the person above my post tell the person above her post, "YIPPEE" to the costume being here in August?


----------



## claymud

The person above my post seems rather excited about the costume their getting.


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post now has a custom title!


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Hey person above my post!! What's shakin'?!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is back in the calander


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my post is once again the person above my post


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is back from Ironstock


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post's avatar has a boom stick in it.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

The person above my post rocks!!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is very pretty


----------



## Empress Nightshade

The peeps above my post needs glasses! LOL! Just kidding...THANKS!!


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........person above my post is being modest and should know i already wear contacts


----------



## claymud

the person above my post prefers personality


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post just gave me the link to a pretty cool *Evil Dead* video.


----------



## gypsichic

I haven't seen much of the person above my post lately


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should be aware that I have had a lot of writing to take care of this week and have a whole hell of a lot more to do. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is Freakin' Awesome!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is just as awesome if not more so.


----------



## claymud

I had a good chat with the person above my post in chat today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should be living closer to Michigan.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has a signed pair of Deathtoutch undies


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post would have best served the forum by not giving us a visual on that one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is SO RIGHT!


----------



## Hella

the person above my post will have more undies than he will know what to do with next year at Ironstock :devil: Maybe he will get some bra's in there too


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post IS Sinfully Evil. :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post qualifies for the same post he did for the person above his post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is as always, right.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post LOVES HP Lovecraft!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is equally a post whore! LOL


----------



## claymud

the person above my post is a chatty whore


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is is the same chatty whore club as me....
Those in glass houses...shouldn't throw stones! LOL


----------



## claymud

but the person above my post is more of a chatty post whore then I


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

but the person above my post is still in the same club


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has to teatch me the handshake then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post will have to get the hand shake from the Post Whore Pimp - Zombie-F.


----------



## claymud

The post whore above my post was the first Post whore to be reconized


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Post Whore above my post was noticed just after the fact....

Remember, we both have the samae post Whore Pimp!


----------



## Dr Morbius

The Post He-whore above my post just got He-Post-whore-man-slapped for giving away his post-gina for free.


----------



## Hella

the person above my post has made me really laugh out loud at some of his posts today  :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Post Whore above my post's post, well, 


I got nothing..... good job!


ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## claymud

the post whore above my post seems to be running out of post whoryness


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the post whore above my post is so wrong, for I will babble 'till the morning.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post seems to be challanging me...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been challenged.


----------



## claymud

To the post whore above my post... I say Bring it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To the post whore above my post, it is brought...Deal as you will....


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is someone I would like to visit with some day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is also one I would like to visit with, though by time I make it won't want to hang with a low life like me! 

"Big Mansion Man"


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is doing a rather good post battle


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a little slow and may have me confused with the poster above my post....
but that's okay, I would expect that from a Post Whore Wantta Be...LOL


----------



## claymud

The person above my post was right


----------



## Sinister

If the person above my post is referring to the current Horror Music Death Match, he needs to get over there, vote and post a comment or two.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post needs to recomend some good songs...


----------



## Sinister

To the person above my post, I assume you are referring to the artists in the current matchup?


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is 100% correct


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is probably not 100% correct?


----------



## claymud

the person above my post seems to know me fairly well


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is swinging kinda slow now....


----------



## claymud

Well the person above my post is obligated to work hours... I'm not anymore...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my is correct, but they are the hours I want.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post got a fair list of Alice and Ozzy songs from me that I hope will suffice to give him a taste of what they are about.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post was also slow on the reponse, HMmm. must be LA time?


----------



## claymud

the person above my post finds the new MS CD up to par


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post must understand that I enjoy Ed and Gavin's work to the end, they are just good folk.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been fortunate to meet them, while I have only spoken to Ed in a chat.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been fortunate to chat with them in chat!

Did you enjoy the conversation? It was probably with Ed?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is correct, it was Ed. I don't think Gavin really does a lot of PR, because Ed seems to be the only one who does. Ed's a cool mofo.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is correct, Ed is a cool MoFo!


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post should know that Ethan is supposed to introduce me to those guys.


----------



## Haunted Neurons

The person above my post is slow to welcome newcommers....lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has meet with Ethan and i only had a couple of phone conversations....

"lucky bastard club"


----------



## Haunted Neurons

the person above my post...posts very quickly


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, post quicker than I!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows that i wasn't around when they joined or else I would have welcomed them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post alaways catches the intros when he's here


----------



## Haunted Neurons

The person above my post was not the intended target of that comment..The person above my post posted quicker that I ....


----------



## Haunted Neurons

The person above my post.....dang....I just aint fast enouph


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is the one I give apology to for not giving a welcome to upon entering the Great Haunters Forum (I was on vacation last week).


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post does not wear a kilt!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post does wear a kilt!


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post, posts posts more than any poster I know of.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is in correct, our own Sin and ZF still rien as top post whores.

I hail to the kings.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ah, but you, the person above my post, posts at the FASTEST rate...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is probably right


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is always entertaining.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a new avi


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one of the ladies participating in the Haunt Forum Calendar.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is 100 yrs old according to his profile


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post I'm still getting to know


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post was quite busy posting last night


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post has a beautiful porch that I am quite green about.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been looking at my pictures


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post needs to get me on HauntForum calendar


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post had better start tryin to bribe the man in charge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has had her wish granted


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post made me laugh when i read exactly how my wish was granted


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post hasn't had too many visits from the Evil Genie.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know i think thats a good thing


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know said Genie is just waiting...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has had his wish granted too.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been generously handing out wishes this morning


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a cool forum name.


----------



## gypsichic

thank you person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

You are quite welcome, person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post dosn't wear a gypsy dress, well I hope not


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know riding in a gypsy dress could be hazardous to my health (or heath as i first typed)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post enjoys scuba...we just got back from nassau.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is just not right for teasing me like that!!!......lol


----------



## Sinister

When will we get to see the person above my post's calendar entry?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post will get to see my calender entry when i get off my bazoo and get it done


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post still has a pretty fair piece to go before she reaches the coveted Post Whore position.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is sooooooooooooo right............lol


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post has changed his avatar, and that makes me happy


----------



## Sinister

Was something wrong with the former avavie person above my post?


----------



## Hella

I think the person above my post knows that the person above his post was talking about the person two posts above his...:devil:

were you able to follow that one..lol


----------



## gypsichic

i followed the person's above my post post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has fit in quite well with the rest of us here on Haunt Forum.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post and many above his did and still do a wonderful job of making a newcomer feel welcome


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that we strive to please on this board.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might wanna know i think thats an excellent philosphy


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post enjoys these games


----------



## Hella

the person above my post has been enjoying the games too. 
They really are fun to play, and you get to know people that way too


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is right - helps getting know folks


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is trying to pad her posts to get "post whore" status...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might be right


----------



## Hella

the person above my post should know that it works :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post must have the same idea


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has another wish granted 

Hope you like it!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post grants wishes more than the Evil Genie does.


----------



## Hella

the person above my post makes a great Evil Genie :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post should make someones wish come true.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post should know I have...:devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is hotter than Hell-a!


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is going to be a great screenwriter someday!


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post has had an exciting morning!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has an avvie of one of my favorite subject matters where it pertains to literature.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post likes to look at the underwater world


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post likes to be in the underwater world


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post just got back from being in the underwater world


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and the one before have used "Underwater World" in their posts three times and it sounds like they're talking about Vampires and Lykans duking it out on a planet comprised of nothing but H2O with Kevin Costner thrown in for a good measure.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is correct, but if definitly sounds like a "B" movie


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post took some great pictures


----------



## Sinister

So did the person above my post.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is working diligently on getting his 3000th post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is working diligently on getting his 300th post.


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post copied my post above his


----------



## Hellrazor

lol I get it now, oops , Im a she though, the person above my post posted against myself


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post caught me, though, this isn't the first time this has happened...


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is a funny guy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is a funnier gu...gal


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has had their wish granted :devil:


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has been *Very* active in the fun and game threads


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to get more active in the fun and game threads.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been here most of the day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is correct, but I'm here everyday.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post wasn't here during ironstock........or ironstick as i first typed..............lol


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post wasnt at ironstock


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in Canada


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a humorous title


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post needs to go diving with the person below her post


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post has a disturbing title.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post was the first to notice it


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post doesn't know that i noticed right off but didn't say anything AND is making me jones for some diving more so than i already am


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has some great pix of sharks and a Moray eel in her photobucket account.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post knows just how nervous i was while swimming with those sharks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post was nervous with diving with the sharks?


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post was NOT nervous diving with the sharks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is damb straight.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is damb straight as well, despite the one frightening picture he has for his profile pix.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should have a picture like that as well!
I dare you:devil:


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post looks kinda hot in drag


----------



## Sinister

Did the person above my post just DARE me?


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above your post did not lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is fibbing Sin has been dared!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post simply beat me to the draw. lol


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post and the post above that got scared off with all the confusion....


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that I don't scare easily.


----------



## Hellrazor

how would this person know that???
the person above my post cannot concentrate and has a lot going on right now...


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is so right.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post only has 50 posts to go to reach 3000 and hes still in the Zombie F lead....


----------



## Sinister

With this post, it makes it 49, person above my post.


----------



## Hellrazor

if we keep this up it will be at 3000 and 300 in no time person above my post...


----------



## gypsichic

i may never catch up on posts to the person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is doing quite well IMO where it concerns posting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is the biggest post whore.


----------



## Sinister

Sadly, the person above my post is once again right.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is running a close second to being the biggest posting whore........lol


----------



## gypsichic

ok.........ya'll are too dang quick!!!

lol


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post keeps posting herself lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is right.........lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes motorcycles.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post doesn't ride a motorcycle


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post needs to visit my club's site!
www.moto667.com


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to be a little more active here.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is STILL wearing DT's undies


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been through a lot to learn the fine art of diving


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might be brave enough some day to try diving


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows full well my fear of the ocean. :xbones:


----------



## gypsichic

love the skull and crossbones..........lol

the person above my post could be shore support instead


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post would like to know i could find something like this totally acceptable.


----------



## gypsichic

does the person above my post like boats?


----------



## Sinister

Not particularly, person above my post, but it's better than actually being in the water, capice'?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post explained it beautifully........lol..........and might wanna know i'm off to lunch


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post is a cool person


----------



## claymud

The person above my post started a new game...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is out of school (if i remember correctly)


----------



## claymud

The person above my post does remember correctly


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post does not wear a dress


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is still wearing dt's underware...........lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has an adorable grandchild.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post perfers the headach.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a seeming obsession with *Jaws *and the *Evil Dead* flicks. So clay, are you going to watch *Jaws* on the fourth of July even if it isn't celebrated in Canada?


----------



## claymud

The person above my post would be interested know we celebrate Canada Day tommrow... and so far no, have no Evil Deadage, the movie is due back at the store tommrow...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is offline


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is over half-way to the coveted post whore's award.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post just got help with the fun and games thread


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is celebrating Canada's birthday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is upm early this morning


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is a new Mod


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post might like this LINK


----------



## claymud

The person above my post was right, thats why I hail to him


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that I had a stressful day for the most part yesterday that didn't end until late last night, and as a result, I didn't sleep too well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post will be taking a nap today.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is in all liklihood right.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is the ubberpost whore at the moment


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post wears Bruce Campbell undies


----------



## claymud

The person above my post wears Deathtouch sighed Undies...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post was right, now I wear none at all


----------



## claymud

The person above my post just handed out TMI


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post keeps "going there" about Frighteners undies and I am starting to wonder about him....


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has had some great Halloween costumes in the past. :jol:


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has a good signature


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has another person close to his own age on the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to come to MI for some cold beer :smoking:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that it is awfully tempting and may happen before they know it.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is supposed to stay in Cali and make it big... so he can come to Canada and drink real beer.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post might be a character in a proposed upcoming story.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post will make it big with that attitude


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a HellRazor


----------



## Sinister

Here's hoping the person above my post is right.


----------



## gypsichic

hello person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Howdy back, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

looks like the person above my post has been busy posting today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post appears to have had a good nights sleep last night


----------



## gypsichic

how would the person above my post know that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post shouldn't ask if they really don't want to know lol


----------



## gypsichic

bwhahahahahaha

the person above my post should know that i don't ask questions if I really don't wanna know 

do tell person above my post! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, the person below her post has notin'


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post seems speechless


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post tattoed me...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has me puzzled.....lol

tatoo'd you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post got me again, I got notin'...

tatoo'd - slang.... doup'd me


----------



## gypsichic

lol......ahhhhhhhh

the person above my post seems to be havin troubles


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post seems to be in a real good mood


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post could be correct


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has gained a lot of posting ground in such a short time.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post came to the graveyard for a second but left before i could respond


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is a up and coming post whore... lol


----------



## Sinister

I will then return to the graveyard if you or any others are going to be there, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

does the person above my post hand out crowns or tiara's for such a title?

lmao


----------



## Hella

The person above my post know what I am talking about when I say Iron Butt!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives too far away from me for the nonce.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

The person above my post frequently changes avatars.


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post should know that I will ALWAYS change avvies when I get bored with the old one.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is in California


----------



## Hella

The person above my post has rejoined the forum under a new name


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is Sinisters playmate


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is new to me but old to others


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me says I'm old


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post said he was old first


----------



## Anachronism

That's true person above me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't using The person above my post before his post lol


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me noticed that I posted the person above me line backwards


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above me is NOT old.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is older than the person above her post.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person is right but only by a few months.... meanie above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is younger than the person below her post...Feel better?


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is so old he just wet himself. 

Now I do


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is almost right, I wet myself yesterday...I need to change.


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above myself wet himself YESTERDAY and still has not changed? Yummy


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has set me straight in Horror Music Death Match a couple of times.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is a Family Guy fan


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is new to me


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is in Oklahoma


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above me is a new person to Haunt Forum. Welcome newbie


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is mistaken, I've actually been around for years.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is pretty ticked off about turning 30


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above me has changed his name, from what one might ask?


----------



## Anachronism

I am the artist formally known as Cemetery Man person above me


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post might be in order if there was no 30 second rule.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post hates that 30 seconds stuff


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is closer to ice than I am, Mr Northern Nova Scotia


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post took 30 seconds to post her post!


----------



## Hellrazor

LMAO person above my post. The person above my post is as frustrated as I but is trying to get my goat... not going to happen!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above me like Cherry Coke.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above me is too slow. lol j/k


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is slower...


----------



## TearyThunder

The peron above my post needs his meds.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to put that in question form....Oops, wrong game


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above me gets confused easily.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is trying to get FE's goat.......lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post want's to give a goat away


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been trying to get my goat in these games


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a goat and someone is trying to get it


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes Asia Carrera.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should have said that to the person below his post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes Asia Carrera!


----------



## Hella

The person above my post watched JAWS again today :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is the keeper of secrets.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has accumulated quite a few posts in a very short time.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has more posts than me.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that I am far ahead of most everyone. Although, Zombie and FE are fast catching up with me. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a much greater post whore then me.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is a much greater post whore then me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post got me with her last post


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post does that all the time and this person decided to copy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post does that all the time and this person decided to copy  lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post said i was too scary the other night in the chat room...........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post looks better in a bikini than the person below her post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol

the person above my post should post a pic of themselves in a 'kini so i can be the judge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post should know that the person below her post doesn't take dares lightly


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might wanna know the person below his post wasn't actually daring him to do anything.........however if the person above my post would care to post a pic of himself in a 'kini then the person below his post will take a look at it


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has pictures of herself in a bikini?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post could be correct


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to send a link. LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.............the person above my post may have a gf who wouldn't appreciate that


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is in all liklihood right.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know that the pic doesn't qualify as a centerfold...........just a pic of me and my hubby in Roatan in my photobucket acct


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a funny lady.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post has moved....


----------



## claymud

The person above my post have a good Canada day


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is enjoying his holidays in the sweet sweet sun!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is having a really hard time with the 30 second rule.


ps Would you stop by and pick up your goat?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post apparently has an extra goat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post needs to have her goat gotten!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know I move my goat frequently so it can't be gotten


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post seems to really like to play these HauntForum games.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post isn't on the board near enough anymore and is missed.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post misses his woman


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is getting really close to being a post whore!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is also a very funny woman.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my list is offline and needs to come out and play


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that the Evil Djinn comes when he is called upon.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post just scared me.............. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is easily scared


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post scares easier than the person below his post


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post just hit 700.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post ROTFLMAO!!!

That was before you edited your comment


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is laughing his ass off


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post is going to hit 1000 posts very soon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post needs to give the person above his post this post below my post 

*the person above my post forgot to mention that I am also rolling on the floor.*


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........the person above my post was laughing his ass off while rolling on the floor for some reason unknown to the person below his post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to do another wish in Messed Up wish List so I can grant it. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..........the person above my post must enjoy being the Evil Djinn and screwin up my wishes


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should just simply consider me a more twisted version of the "Make A Wish" Foundation.


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooo

is that what the person above my post calls it???


----------



## Sinister

That's what I call it, Person Above My Post!


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post calls it a more twisted version of the "Make A Wish" Foundation.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a great way of justifying the Evil Djinn's wish granting


----------



## Hellrazor

he he that was an FE cop out!


----------



## Hellrazor

oops the person in this post is screwing up the thread


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is being a wise ass! LOL


----------



## Hellrazor

the person in this post gets to go home now., talk to you all later...oops screwing up the thread again!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know its Ms WiseAss to him


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post knows all about wise asses!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know it takes one to know one


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post is right!!!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to hang out in here more often and get in on all the wackiness.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post leads the wackiness


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post instigates the wackiness more


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been misled


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post ought to know Jeff and i are dual ringleaders in this Circus of Insanity :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

i'm well aware of that person above my post.............lmao


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my, not true!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know i never point


----------



## TearyThunder

Never.mind


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post didn't finish their thought


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above me got to FE before I did.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post can still get to FE


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a very interesting list in Hellrazor's new thread.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has added his own list to that thread


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post doesn't have a list in that thread


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is correct


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post could be wearing underwear now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been waiting for this chance, and I am!!


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post just needs to do something about the toe jam.


----------



## gypsichic

omg.............lol

the person above my post is sharing tmi


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post needs to explain tmi


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post - tmi = too much info


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has explained it well


----------



## gypsichic

spanks person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post just spanked me


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is reading too much into the post above


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post must watch what she types


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post always cracks me up


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post could get in trouble by assuming


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is a troulbe maker


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post shouldn't point fingers


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post should use original phrases lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes Celtic music.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post wants to see a height impaired leprechaun running madly about screaming, "THEY'RE AFTER ME LUCKY CHARMS!" lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should use original phrases


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post "stop copying me"


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post said 'stop copying me'

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post needs to grow up


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is a real sweetie!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a very limited public profile


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post will be happy to see that I added some stuff to my profile.


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post doesnt know FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post doesnt know FE either, you better be careful:devil:


----------



## Hellrazor

I am carefull FE, the person above my post is threatening me ... I think


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is becoming a little nervous


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is a sweetie regardless of what the person above him says.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post comes from a town much like Mayberry.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post and I like a lot of the same music


----------



## Sinister

That's because the person above my post and I share the same brain.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has lost control of his brain


----------



## Sinister

Maybe the person above my post needs to explain his last post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has the other half of his brain talking to me now.

I'm in trouble LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows he will never be in trouble from his buddy (The Sinister side is speaking now) The other half...? (shrugging)


----------



## Hella

The person above my post is going to be in so much trouble when I see him this weekend for that post....:devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, yeah, I'm screwed!
I'm gonna have a Hella of a Day! LOL


----------



## Sinister

Correction, person above my post. It looks like I'm going to be the one having a Hella of a day. I dun messt up! :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I thought it would be improper to say 
" The person above my post is so screwed"....
Understand?


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is confusing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a little slow to catch on


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is mistaken...I have caught on a long time ago.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post might not know that I'm a little tricksy at times


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has me worried about his tricksy times.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been led into a very dark place....


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been above my post many times today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been below my post because she haunts me


----------



## gypsichic

lol.......does the person above my post wish for me stop haunting him?


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post Likes Haunting FE


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above me has just hit 500 posts.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post has a tongue ring....


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post doesn't have a real name on their public profile


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is correct


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post was in the chat room last night


----------



## Sinister

So was the person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post also doubles as the Evil Djinn that just granted a wish


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is correct again. She deserves a gold star!!!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post also moonlights as an evil giver of wishes.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post still hasn't sent me that pm about a post. lol


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is vvvverrrrryyy busy with an average of 51 posts per day> WOW!


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above me should know the games are very addicting!


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is absolutly right... crap gotta go to a meeting....


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has to go to a meeting.


----------



## Sinister

I just sent a PM to the person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post got some sleep last night?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know I did, but was awakened early in the morning by my kid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should have used the shocking pen to correct the awakening lol


----------



## Sinister

I have to dig through my junk today to find that pen, person above my post. What a novel idea!


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post has children?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is surprised?


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post I don't think mentioned it.


----------



## Sinister

I just thought it was common knowledge, person above my post. I'm sure I've mentioned Omega in that context a time or two throughout the board.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my posts post, is a little slow on the draw, good thing they are not a cowboy LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post likes his job.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is younger than me


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is young at heart as well as in age


----------



## gypsichic

how does the person above my post know my age?


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post did not see that was a generic statement and could have gone for anyone 
But the person above my post does seem like she is a fun youngish chick


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post did well explaining her statement


----------



## Hellrazor

oooh look, the person above my post is at her 800th post COOOLL


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is about to reach 800 posts.

EDIT the person above my post just posted about the same thing I did.


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is a little late with her post


----------



## TearyThunder

lol the person above my post may or may not know I'm a walking zombie right now.


----------



## gypsichic

is the person above my post going to get some sleep soon???


----------



## TearyThunder

Not unless the person above my post sings a lullabye..........I tried and just laid there tossing and turning.


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post needs to drink a large glass of milk... the lactic acids will put them right to sleep...... and dream


----------



## Sinister

You know what they say in Romero's films about handling zombies, person above my post.  :zombie:


----------



## Hellrazor

what do they say person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

"You gotta shoot 'em in the head," Person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i'll second that person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post rides bike and totes a gun...


----------



## gypsichic

lol............the person above my post doesn't know what he's talkin about


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post rides bike and totes a gun...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post copied the person 2 posts above


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post noticed I was copying FEs post and actually FE himself cuz he does it all the time LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post called me an old fart in another thread but said she was j/k.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post has changed their Avi yet again


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that Glenn Danzig could hand Ash his boomstick to him up the ol' Hershey Highway singing _Mother _the whole time.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is correct


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is well on their way to becoming a post whore


----------



## Sinister

Does the person above my post like *Danzig?*


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is still a bigger one than me..........lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post types faster than me


----------



## Sinister

The last post I posted for the person above my post was for gypsichic


----------



## gypsichic

got it person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post got it, but still didn't answer. :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

what was the question person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Do you like *Danzig,* person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

i thought that was what you were referring to but wanted to double check..........actually person above my post i'd never heard of him.......so i just did a little research on him...........interesting character


----------



## Sinister

Yes, person above my post he is. But don't let that throw off listening to some of his music, it's actually pretty damn good for the most part.


----------



## gypsichic

where would one go to listen to his music person above my post?


----------



## Hella

the persons above me post have been busy posting today!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post would be right!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post prefers running Zombies to lumbering ones


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post didn't mention which he prefered


----------



## claymud

the person above my post prefers toe jam tost


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post appears offline


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post appears offline


----------



## Bone Dancer

the person above my post is a crafty business person


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should post more in the fun and games area.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post wasn't in chat last night


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post was in chat last night?


----------



## gypsichic

yep person above my post i sure was - we had a party


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post had a party hat on in chat last night


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post missed the party


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post was at said party


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post wasn't at the said party


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post makes me groan... LOL. the person above my post is witty


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post makes the person be low her post speechless


----------



## gypsichic

i've rarely seen the person above my post speechless


----------



## claymud

The person above my post spends a lot of time on the fun and games board


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is well on his way to being a post whore........lol


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is well on their way to the first stages too


----------



## gypsichic

person above my post - theres different stages for a PW???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post "hauls ass".

Do you get this by truck load? lol


----------



## gypsichic

LOL

the person above my post apparently wants 'ass' by the truckloads


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that her last comment was just too damn funny.


----------



## gypsichic

glad to give you a laugh person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The laugh was needed desperately this morning, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might wanna know i've had mornings like that


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post makes this person laugh out loud sometimes at work.. then this person has to minimize quickly...


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a joy to post with for the same reason.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is joyful today


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post enjoys being a joyful poster too..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs 1 more post for 600 post total


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post was being a meanie weanie earlier


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post beat me with her broom ealier!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

the person above my post wanted a ride on my broom earlier


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol

The person above me hauls ass on her said broom


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post wouldn't know


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post told the person below her post that I was true.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post got me...........lol........its allllllllllll true


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post and your little goat too! as i ride away on my bike..... lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post better take really could care of my goat
lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should be hitting the ol' PW status before too many more posts.


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........what qualifies one to be a PW person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Well, as of this post, person above my post, you're 38 more posts away from it.


----------



## gypsichic

does the person above my post hand out awards for being a PW?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know there's no award for being a post whore, just the frustration of knowing that there's a chance of someone surpassing you one of these days.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post will most likely be surpassed in posts this weekend


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post , I don't think so.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post could surpass Sinister


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is once again right.


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........

the person above my post has summoned a genie again.................


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post want's a post whore trophy


----------



## gypsichic

correct person above my post - i want a tiara...............lol


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above the person above my post already has a post whore trophy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above the person above my post want's a post whore trophy too


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a bigger PW than us 2 put together


----------



## TearyThunder

No Doubt person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has an interesting forum name.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is hangin out in chat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is hangin out in chat too


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post maybe spying on me........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, I do not spy....I may stalk now again, but never spy ....LOL


----------



## gypsichic

are you stalking me person above my post???

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you see me?


Ops, wrong thread!

Person above my post, I'm spyyyinng........(in the voice of golem)


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post may have his binoculars out


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What are you wearing?

Oh, Damb it! Wrong thread again!!

Person above my post should pull the drapes closed! lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is easily confused tonight - perhaps he needs to put the pipe down...........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good on person above my post...999 for you on this post....

Post Whore status is soon to be!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post was asked about duct tape and tickling earlier


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Teh person above my post is right, I'm still pulling duct tape from my skin...I have sensitive skin!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

the person above my post might like pain


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is very entertaining in chat and on the forum


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has 3 different personalities who are all quite entertaining


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has come far since her 1000th post in posts.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is dropping further and further behind the person 5 posts above me in posts.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is also a cool, entertaining person here and in chat.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is moving soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a tickle queen!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post enjoys duct tape


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post trying to get FEs goat...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post does't know that I got her goat and am working on yours.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post cannot have my goat, hes locked up...


----------



## TearyThunder

The peron above my post is very smart for keeping their goat locked up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The peron above my post my loose their goat to me too


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post should know I keep my goat duct taped. It will be a hard one to get.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has the goat duct taped and is making me wonder if she'll tickle it with a feather duster.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post needs to know I tried and he's not ticklish. lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post made the goat the "butt" of a joke.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I just noticed that the person above my post lives in Colorado!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is close, the person above his post will be there soon.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows I can't wait!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post made a new game


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes Batman movies.


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post has never seen Ozzy in concert, on Halloween!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to know I am *Type O Negative *green with envy knowing that he has!

When I saw him the last time, he was indeed with Type O and *Sepultura. *Originally *Marilyn Manson *was supposed to be the latter band, but due to some religious moonies all out of sorts about his stage persona, he wasn't able to play. Too bad. That was the last time I had a decent chance to see MM. Every other time he came he was hundreds of miles away and that was the closest venue. Damn those fools! :finger:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post wrote a good book​*


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post obviously read a good book.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is new to this board


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post always seems to be above my post! lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post always seems to be above my post too........lol


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post has given FE a "title"... is that like lord of the Flys? Is he supposed to be the pig head?


----------



## gypsichic

the person is kinda correct..........FE likes or seems to like trying to get other people's goats........so i dubbed him Lord of the Goats

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is going to get now!


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post seems more like lord of the flys to me... he he


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post made me laugh and to the person above THAT post - and I quote "BRING IT ON!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the people above my post, thank you, you've made me spew through my nose..


----------



## gypsichic

glad to be of help person above me post


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is a very funny person!


----------



## gypsichic

thank you person above my post


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is always above my post !!!!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post keeps getting above my post!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

Then person above my post is often under the person above her!


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post slid in before I could


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the people above my post are going down..
.
.
.


----------



## Hellrazor

Well, i guess we will be meeting the Person above my post, cuz hes already DOWN>>>>>>


----------



## gypsichic

laughing at the person above my post...........how right you are


----------



## Hellrazor

how does the person above my post like looking down on the person above my last post??? I like it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, does this look fimilar?


----------



## Hellrazor

LMAO person above my post... Hes freekin hilarious


----------



## TearyThunder

Person above my post I would worry about the person above your post


----------



## gypsichic

is that yours person above my post or the posters above.............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, beware, I am Lord of the Goats!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

the person above my post should know i just saw that in a search of my own and thought it might be you


----------



## TearyThunder

Person above my post I don't *think* it's him.


----------



## Hellrazor

Person above my post may be "thinking" right but FE is not


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is correct I am thinking right.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is at least thinking! lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Just to let you know, person above my post, I do a lot more than just think.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, really, still waiting..... lol


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post will never know lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, at this point no one will know! lol


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post, you just wish you could know! lol


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is in Chat with me


----------



## TearyThunder

And the person above my post is being pretty quite in there. lol


----------



## claymud

the person above my post is handing out a E-bay link


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been rumored to have been beating women?

Chat, who can you trust???


----------



## gypsichic

i'm still waiting for the person above my post to bring it on..............<yawn>


----------



## TearyThunder

I think the person above my post is trying to get FE's goat. lol


----------



## Jack Reaper

I am wondering what the person above my post means by that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post doesn't know that I'm Lord of the Goats. lol


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post just *thinks* he is Lord of the Goats. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, it must be true, I read it on the internet. lol


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post........don't you know you aren't supposed to believe everything you read on the net!


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post doesnt realize that everything on the net is real and you should read and listen to it all!!! joke


----------



## TearyThunder

It looks like the person above my post has been drinking some magic kool-aid with that last comment. lol


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post May be right


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post will be reaching post whore status very soon


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is already there!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post ain't far behind!


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post needs to know FE lost his goat.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might be interested to know thats not all he's lost

lol


----------



## TearyThunder

I think the person above my post is correct.........especially if you are talking about his mind. lol (I'm just joking FE)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The people above my post, I'm coming for you and i'm bringing Hell with me!! lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a alot of talk and no action kinda guy

neiner neinerrrrrrr neeeeeeeeeeeinerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TearyThunder

Person above my post, Do you think the person above your post thinks we are really scared? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is taunting FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The people above my posts, beware......you'll not know what hits you....


----------



## gypsichic

hear that person above my post? thats me shakin in my boots.........lmao


----------



## TearyThunder

Like the person above my post isn't taunting him.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post i've never taunted FE............lol


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post can't tell a lie very well lol.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know angels never lie


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is an angel???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The people above my post......the time is ticking away.....


----------



## TearyThunder

Ohhh I'm shaking lol Person above my post!


----------



## Hellrazor

EEEP Im sooo scared too Teary, we should hide in a corner or something. 
Person above my post will you be my bodyguard while FE does his dirty deeds... what do you think he will do? spank us?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Jiffy here!
pif*
Your wish is granted, I spank thee!


Oops, Wrong thread


----------



## TearyThunder

No worries person above the person above my post, I will just tickle him! lol


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post wants to tickle FE... oooh kinky


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post should know FE mentioned his feet being ticklish (or at least that's the was I interpreted it) and was thinking that would be the easiest thing to do to back HIM into a corner lol.


----------



## BloodyRose

the person above me thinks the person above them likes goats...


----------



## BloodyRose

the person above me needs to make sure she reads the right page of the tthread....


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post keeps Dr M in line.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post wants FE to tickle her lol


----------



## TearyThunder

I actually think the person above my post is the one wanting to be tickled. BTW I'm not ticklish.


----------



## Hellrazor

I dont like being tickled person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is now offline!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post gets her chance to go diving with Jeff in Messed Up Wish List. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

oh crap! the person above my post makes me nervous about that!

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post should be. though, I need to check out the story...


----------



## MrsMyers666

the person above my post is someone I could meet...I think  Maybe Ironstock next year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post would be wonderfully accepted, though, would have to wear the "virgin" tag......
You'll love it, you get all kinds of attention!


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post has worn the "virgin" tag himself Im sure!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, I didn't get the chance, I think it was new this year???

ps I wanted to wear it this year! but they wouldn't let me.


----------



## Hellrazor

Awww Im sorry person above my post, that they did not let you be a Virgin again...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, stop trying to suck up, I'm watching' you!


----------



## Sinister

The person above post is the one that needs to be watched... :ninja:


----------



## Hellrazor

You are right person above my post. FE needs to be watched!The person above my post needs to keep him in check being the moderator and all


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post hasn't been online too much today


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is right, dont know if the person in this post wanted to be around all day anyway with all the crap in the crow contest.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post - crow contest?


----------



## Hellrazor

I didnt feel like typing scarecrow contest, person above my post, but there you went and made me do it LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........i figured it out person above my post........i started reading the thread


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post has not yet become involved, that is good person above my post... this poster is taking a seat now...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is a little stressed?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a coldwater diver


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is or is not a coldwater diver?


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post doesnt know?


----------



## gypsichic

hehehe..........no person above my post he doesn't know..........i'm what is referred to in this neck of the woods as a 'fair-weather diver'.........lol.......in other words i much rather prefer WARM-ASS water


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post doesnt know what you're missing!

Cool 1800's ships, still together.


----------



## gypsichic

oh i'm not against it person above my post........i'd be willing to climb into a drysuit and go..........but if i have a choice........give me warm saltwater any day of the week


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post better be carefull around the cool 1800s ships - havnt you seen the little mermaid?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

People above my post, I will post some pictures of that dive in Aug, now I hope they are great dives!!


----------



## Hellrazor

I would like to see them person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might consider learning to dive


----------



## Hellrazor

i used my dads SCUBA gear once and got claustraphobic under the water, person above my post...


----------



## gypsichic

have you considered getting the proper training person above my post?


----------



## Hellrazor

Im a chickene person above my post, wont even go in a haunted house. Enjoy yourself person above my post, and thanks for asking.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

People above my post here is a picture of one the bikini trip that I didn't do, but friends did.


----------



## gypsichic

holy **** person above my post!!! where's that skull at?


----------



## Hellrazor

OH MY GOSH, see people above my post, I would panic. How did you friends not panic person above the post above mine?


----------



## gypsichic

what's there to panic about person above my post? just a stationary object


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

people above my post, this was taken in truk lagoon. It's real. It's from a blast and the skull was fused to the wall of the ship.


----------



## gypsichic

very cool person above my post! love to dive that site someday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, I would love to too. very expensive trip!


----------



## gypsichic

person above my post you make enough to take us all..........lol


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is right! LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a copy of my screenplay.


----------



## Hellrazor

I keep missing the person above my post today, wondering how hes doing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is nosey. lol


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is dying to be in the calendar. lol


----------



## Hellrazor

I agreet Teary, he wants to be a cross dresser in the calendar.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

people above my post, I just want to be displayed properly on your refrigerators!


----------



## krypt

the person above my post damn well knows his month is going to be used as a dart board


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is honoring me.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one of my best friends here.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my posts post should be honorned as the person above my post is an alright guy!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is swiftly becoming one of my good friends on here as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is one cool cat and now on my speed dial.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is entertaining


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is the cool cat!


----------



## gypsichic

i've missed the cool cat above my post!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is also becoming a real fast friend of mine on here.


----------



## gypsichic

how was the person above my post's visit w/his SO?


----------



## Sinister

This should give the person above my post _some _idea: :googly: :googly: :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is FE's scuba girl


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post has been MIA lately


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has *not* been MIA! lol


----------



## Hellrazor

neither has the person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post , I'm here everyday, every hour and minute.
I eat and sleep HauntFourm....

_I need help._


----------



## Hellrazor

the first step to getting better FE is to admit you have a problem, good for you person above my post 

now repeat after me... my name is FE...


And Im a hauntiholic


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is funny


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and the person above my post sneeks in the back door..._.creak of the hinge_


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is trying to scare me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post should look over her shoulder! LINK


----------



## gypsichic

thats pretty kewl person above my post..........think you could show me before i turn gray?

lmao


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is shakin in her boots.... not


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post needs to look over her shoulder also LINK


----------



## gypsichic

very nice person above my post!


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my posts post has to stop doing that, peeps in my office are starting to wonder LOL


The person above my post is still not scared FE Nice try!


----------



## Sinister

As of her last post, the person above my post has only 17 more to go before you know what...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is keep PW watch


----------



## Hellrazor

he he you noticed peoples above my post.... this person is really excited!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post will have the whole office scared plus herself after this LINK


----------



## Hellrazor

I feel all religious all of a sudden person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

I don't know about anyone else, person above my post, but all I'm getting is the Quicktime task bar when i click on your links.


----------



## Hellrazor

ooohh poor person above my post doesnt get to get scared... not really....


----------



## gypsichic

yes quicktime task bar - click play person above hellrazors post


----------



## Sinister

I did, person above my post, but I will try again.


----------



## gypsichic

any luck person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Nope, person above my post, just the ball going horizontally across the bar


----------



## Hellrazor

do you have your sound on person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Indeed, Person above my post. 'Twould appear that i didn't have it up. Hmmmm...I'm losing it.


----------



## Hellrazor

thats some funny **** person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

I'm glad i was able to amuse you person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm not gonna touch any of the above comments person above my post


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is not going to touch any of the other comments.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is two away from 1000 posts!!


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is incorrect


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a shout out in PWCT!


----------



## TearyThunder

Lol The person above the person above my post WAS at 998 when I posted the post above her! BTW congrats!!!


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post lives in Georgia


----------



## Hellrazor

THe person above my post is moving!


----------



## gypsichic

is the person above whose moving - moving closer to me?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post is very patriotic and always flies an American Flag, even on Halloween.*


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to post on this thread more often


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post has 3333 posts! Pretty Cool!!


----------



## Ugly Joe

The person above my post had a fog-leaking pumpkin last year...

and that's pretty damn cool!


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is making themselves quite at home here


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post hasn't been in the games much this week


----------



## Hellrazor

Thanks Ugly Jo! I kinda liked it myself.... take hede though, if you ever do it... throw out the pumpkin right away... I tried using it for my part on the Saturday then on Halloween and the STENCH!!!!!!

I had christmas lights in it and a small crock pot with the dry ice.... the heat just made the pumpkin rot inside... OHHH Im gonna be sick thinking about it....

Anyway, the person above my post is right, where oh where has Claymud been?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post had her wish granted by the evil djinn yesterday


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is "hunting" FE LOL


----------



## gypsichic

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh person above my post.........be vewwwwwy vewwwwwwwy qwiet..........


----------



## krypt

the person above my post should know hunting jeff is like hunting snipe lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........why is that person above my post?


----------



## krypt

what?


----------



## gypsichic

kryptonoff said:


> the person above my post should know hunting jeff is like hunting snipe lol


why is that person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post misses me when i am not posting.


----------



## gypsichic

that is true person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know I am very flattered and miss her when she's not on.


----------



## gypsichic

awwwwwwwwww...........thanks so much person above my post - its nice to be missed!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post would always be missed


----------



## Hellrazor

ive missed the person above my post too you know


----------



## krypt

the people above my post should stop trying to flirt it makes the rest of us sick


----------



## gypsichic

lord person above my post is that your idea of flirting?...............lol


----------



## Hellrazor

I dont flirt person above my post, especially with "taken" guys, wouldnt want to get my butt kicked... anyway... were you flirting???


----------



## krypt

the person above my post got mad


----------



## gypsichic

person above my post are you reading the posts above?


----------



## Hellrazor

kryptonoff said:


> the people above my post should stop trying to flirt it makes the rest of us sick


Wrong Hell you peoples above my posts! I dont miss Sinister at all -I retract my original statement


----------



## gypsichic

how is the person's above my post h'ween projects coming along?


----------



## Hellrazor

Not too bad Gypsichic! did more work on my witch but batteries dead on camera. How bout you person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

I am hurt person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

its been a bit chaotic around my ranch person above my post..........lol.........about the time i think i'm gonna get to out to the shop and work BAM! something else comes up and before i know it its 10:30 pm


----------



## Hellrazor

why are you hurt person above my post... its their fault!


----------



## Sinister

Just kidding, person above my post. I know how you really feel. Hence, the winking smilie. We are friends and that's just a hard concept for some to swallow, methinks.


----------



## Hellrazor

I know person above my post... Hellas not gonna kick my ass is she LOL


----------



## Sinister

Not at all, person above my post! She loves the Hella out of you as well!


----------



## gypsichic

groan person above my post.................lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post"what's up doc?"


----------



## Hellrazor

FE was lurking in here recently person above my post... you just missed him again. OH Pokaroo!


----------



## gypsichic

dammit person above my post!

lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post played a dirty trick on the Evil Djinn!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post seems a bit surprised


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is very entertaining... Iwill not be granting her wish though...hope the evil Djinn hurrys up!


----------



## gypsichic

are you flirting with me person above my post? 

j/k...............lol


----------



## Hellrazor

you got me person above my post l.... JK


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is funny!


----------



## Hellrazor

are the tables turning here person above my post... are you flirting with me now.....


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is absolutely right.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post had me laughing over my wish


----------



## Sinister

As always, person above my post, I am glad to amuse.


----------



## gypsichic

when are you going grocery shopping person above my post, i've made you my list...............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

too bad i can't see that lil icon person above my post!

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post , i'm very sorry...LINK
This may make you feel better?


----------



## gypsichic

Lololololol


----------



## gypsichic

that was hilarious person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post my even really smile with this LINK


----------



## gypsichic

lmao person above my post...........i think the person above my post has too much time on his hands


----------



## Hellrazor

I was wondering the same person above my post.. What Does FE do all day????


----------



## gypsichic

torture me person above my post............lol


----------



## Hellrazor

Ah I think you like it person above my post. LOL


----------



## gypsichic

if i didn't i wouldn't provoke it person above my post.............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post where can you go and have this much fun ? LINK


----------



## gypsichic

not many places person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post LINK


----------



## Hellrazor

LOL I turned that up LOL person above my post LOL


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post enjoys giving FE grief too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The people above my post LINK


----------



## gypsichic

we don't mind irritating you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post LINK


----------



## gypsichic

are you trying to say we don't irritate you near enough person above my post???

lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post doesn't irritate me.


----------



## gypsichic

yet...........person above my post...........


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a great sense of humor.


----------



## gypsichic

you're not the first person to say that person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah, person above my post, am I the first to say LINK ?


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........you ARE the first person to say THAT person above my post!


----------



## Hella

The persons above my post have been entertaining today, thanks for the laughs...lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is entertaining whether she is on the board or not. :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is flirting:devil: :googly: :devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is absolutely right on the nosey.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post LINK ?


----------



## Hella

That scared the crap out of me Person above my post, I had the sound WAY up..lol on another note I LOVE that saying..lol used to use it all the time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post LINK


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post seems to be a fan of the Church Lady*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post LINK


----------



## Hella

That was funny Person above my post..lol Where do you find this stuff..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post...LINK


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post posts a lot of links.


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post is busy writing horror stuff.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one funny mofo!


----------



## HibLaGrande

hehe, the person above my post said "mofo"


----------



## Sinister

So did the person above my post.


----------



## Hella

the person above my post has changed his sig line again  I like it


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post is a _regular_ in the chat room


----------



## Hella

the person above my post should know that I like to chat


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post showed us the command line trick thingy in the chat room. I forgot what it was called and how to do it....but it was cool.


----------



## Hella

lol, the person above my post should come to chat more often and maybe I will show you that trick again :devil:


----------



## slightlymad

The person above my likes dragons


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a cool avitar


----------



## Sinister

The person above my posts pix is hawt!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is making me blush


----------



## Sinister

Now the person above my post needs to post a pix of that long hair she talks about.


----------



## gypsichic

soon person above my post..........very very soon


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a good sport.


----------



## gypsichic

whys that person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Because, person above my post, anyone that can put up with me and FE _HAS _to be a good sport.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post feels highly of himself in the "nuisence" category


----------



## claymud

I think the person above my post listens to tooper and Raises a little Hell  

(Sorry that was bad... really bad)


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post posted a great pic of himself - you're quite handsome C........i'm sure the girls line up at your door!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a funny user title.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above my post is interested in a Vampire Revel in Sept. and will be joining Hella!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post doesn't have a pic posted yet


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post does not realize that my avatar is me!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post is under the mistaken opinion that he is to old to dress up in costume.*


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post is quite fun to have at the chat room.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is in chat right now


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post hair is just...DAY-UM!


----------



## gypsichic

didn't really believe me didcha person above my post?..............lol


----------



## Sinister

I believed the person above my post, it was just actually seeing the evidence with my own two eyes.

DAY-UM!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post missed a great time at MWHC


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post NEVER seems to miss a good time somewhere.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, true at least I didn't have to look at DT's underware the whole weekend


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is gypsichic's pimped out scuba boy.


----------



## gypsichic

thats right person above my post and he needs to get to work!


----------



## Hella

I like the person above my post, she makes me laugh with her keen wit


----------



## gypsichic

why thanks person above my post - we aim to please!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is indeed witty


----------



## gypsichic

well howdy person above my post - couldn't live without us I see


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above the person above my post is a hands on person!


----------



## gypsichic

why do you say that person above my post?


----------



## Hella

The person above my post was having a good time yesterday :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........sorting receipts isn't exactly my idea of a 'good time' person above my post


----------



## Hella

well actually that comment was meant for TT..lol but you got in there too fast person above my post..lol I have to learn to be quicker


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............oops person above my post...........the fingers were quicker than hers


----------



## TearyThunder

My fingers aren't as fast as the person abouve my post lol.


----------



## Jack Reaper

But does the person above my post have magic fingers?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has popping in here alot more often, and welcomed.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post had a great time at the Haunters Convention this past weekend.


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post is a relly cool guy. I'm sorry I didn't get to hang out as much as I wanted to at Ironstock.


----------



## Hella

I think the person above my post meant that for the person 2 posts above his, he needs to have faster fingers as well. :devil:


----------



## HibLaGrande

I think the person above my post is talking dirty to me.


----------



## Hella

I think the person above my post would like that entirely too much..lol


----------



## HibLaGrande

the persone above my post seem to have me pegged to a tee.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post seems to be flirting with my woman. Hmmmmm....  :ninja:


----------



## Hella

Don't worry person above my post, I am 100% yours. :devil:


----------



## Sinister

I'm not worried at all, person above my post. I know this. just ****ing with my man Hib is all.  We be cool.


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post would be groovy to hang out with.


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post has something large, he states...


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a cool Canadian chick!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is chit chatting


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is a post penning person... lol I was trying to do something like chit chatting.....

is a post penner


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a neat avi


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is now pimping out FE. How much does he cost and can I have him for a couple hours?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, I have my







on you.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post needs to give Hellrazor a call and set up a time to go help her with her needs..........and bring me the money


----------



## Hellrazor

Does the person above my post pimp FE out for kitty litter changing and toilet cleaning? 

If so, Im in!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post can have FE do whatever she needs him to


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is just too funny.


----------



## TearyThunder

The PEOPLE above my post are a bad influence on me. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post,You'll now need two














on you.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person about my post is the worst influence! LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been having problems with this damn heat wave.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post should know we got some much needed rain today and I'm now cool and comfy!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post has been snacking on a chocolate sponge cake, yum.*


----------



## Hella

I like talking to the person above my post


----------



## Jack Reaper

I have yet to meet the person above me!


----------



## Sinister

I will be meeting the person above my post soon enough.


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post has never done a costume that was just paint!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has done a costume consisting of paint only?


----------



## Sinister

It's always great to see the person above my post online.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is alot of fun


----------



## Sinister

So is the person above my post.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post writes great stories! :>


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post chats alot


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is a diving fan.


----------



## gypsichic

has the person above my post ever been diving?


----------



## TearyThunder

No person above my post, the person above and below your your post has not.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is working on how many halloween projects now?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is in the middle of tax season.


----------



## TearyThunder

I have the Scarecrow, Crypt, Witch, Cauldron, Swimming Skelly, Fishing Skelly, and MIB left to do or finish person above the person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

I geuss thats good to know person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

hows the person's above my post screenplay coming along?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know I finished it only moments before I got on here.


----------



## gypsichic

way to go!!! person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Thank you person above my post, very much! I have to go back and do some editing, but it's pretty much a done deal.


----------



## gypsichic

minor details person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Is that advice, person above my post, or are you wanting actual details?


----------



## gypsichic

actually its neither person above my post although i'd be interested in the real details - the motive of the statement was more of a comparison.......as in the editing is a minor detail compared to actually sitting down and writing the screenplay
clear as mud person above my post?............lol


----------



## Sinister

I figured that might have been what you were referring to person above my post. I can always send you details.


----------



## gypsichic

send them on person above my post!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is cool​*


----------



## gypsichic

actually person above my post i'm about to be melting in our lovely 107 degree heat


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has a good sense of humor ​*


----------



## gypsichic

why thank you person above my post! the person above my post ought to frequent the games forum a bit more often


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is correct, just RL has issues at the moment so it's kinda tough ​*


----------



## gypsichic

i understand person above my post.........when isn't there 'issues' ?..........lol


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is so correct​*


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is creative


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is very chatty!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has a humerous profile picture​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post think that is calendar worthy?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post should go for it ​*


----------



## gypsichic

don't encourage him person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my posts, post, I did and was voted off the calendar lol


----------



## gypsichic

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww person above my post

lol


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post should make his own calendar ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been away for some time


----------



## gypsichic

that could be funny person abve my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is having slow fingers today !


----------



## gypsichic

hush person above my post!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is observant​*


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is correct


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is still slow today....


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is wanting me to pull out my broom..........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post should be careful, you need to ride that broom home today!


----------



## gypsichic

dont you worry person above my post - I CAN do both


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is very talented.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post would know this how?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post can ride a broom and swing it (the broom) at the same time....


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

if the person above my post isn't careful he may just witness that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

if the person above my post isn't careful, she may have a house fall on her?


----------



## gypsichic

lol.............only if we have a tornado here person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, but in the land of OZ....anything is possible!


----------



## gypsichic

but person above my post i live in Tornado Alley not the Land of Oz


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been heard to say LINK


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has never heard my voice


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post enters a room and music begins to play LINK


----------



## gypsichic

lol @ the person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post LINK


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my last post LINK


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post keeps stealing my eyes. and Im watching him....


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post needs to keep an eye on the person above her post


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post hasn't done a painted on costume


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives where I soon will be.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is moving again​*


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post has posted their last 45 posts in the Fun and Games section.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post knows I love the games section ​*


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post is a cool chick!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a cool cat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post link


----------



## Hellrazor

Excellent LInk FE - Im going to see that in March! Can't wait!

The person above my post has "skills" I bet he can make a liger....


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post probably has some boondoggle key chains. A must-have for this season's fashion.


----------



## Hellrazor

I hate to ask person above my post. But what is a boondoggle key chain???

The person above my post is extreemly talented.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post doesn't know what a boondoggle keychain is.

I think it's a keychain that looks like a lanyard (woven plastic).


----------



## ScareFX

The person two posts above my post referenced a liger and is far to kind with her words.

The person above my post correctly identified a boondoggle key chain.


---------------------------
Deb: And here we have some boondoggle key chains. A must-have for this season's fashion. 
Napoleon: I already made like infinity of those at scout camp.
---------------------------


----------



## Hellrazor

LOL I completly forgot that line. Gosh! I love that movie!!!

The person above my post has a great memory!


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post likes a movie that many other people do not like...

But I'm not one those. I laughed and laughed...


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post must have watched it more than once. It did take this person a couple times to actually enjoy it. Did the person above my post watch the wedding?


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post probably remembers the line...

"Sorry I'm late. I just got done taming a wild honeymoon stallion for you guys."


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes a film that I utterly detest. It's okay though, we like a good many of the same ones though.


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post does not like ND at all (which I knew).  But the person above my post has GREAT taste in films and bands so it's gotta be a some mutant gene in SFX that allowed him to laugh so much at such bad movie.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has a silly avatar​*


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post should not make fun of my mug. One cannot help what one looks like.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post is kidding ​*


----------



## ScareFX

The person above my post is correct.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post LINK


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has a thing for "Links"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, not really, I like patties better


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post likes patties? is that in Patricias?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post link?


----------



## Hellrazor

Im not a patricia, why are you sending that link to me? person above my post?


----------



## Hellrazor

By the way person above my post, you should have been a witch - you like to steal goats and stir pots.... what a witchy wom... man


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post is a very honest woman


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has written short stories


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post has really nice hair.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post draws a blank while at the movie store


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post was in chat yesterday...........and to the person above his post - how do you know i have really nice hair?


----------



## Hellrazor

Pics of your hair are in your photobucket person above my post and indeed you do have wonderful hair


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............i forgot about that person above my post......and thanks for the compliment person above my post


----------



## claymud

the person above my post didn't say much in chat last night


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is correct........other things had taken priority


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is making excuses...


----------



## gypsichic

don't i wish person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is having events of drama


----------



## Hella

The person above my post has been away for a few days, he was missed


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is invisable


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is one inch







....or two?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post says I ride a broom like no other. He likes to watch


----------



## Omega

The person above my post is married to a fantastic makeup artist if I do say so myself! (I'm such a kiss ass sometimes )


----------



## Jack Reaper

Does the person above my post know of whom they talk?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post goes to places I cannot.


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post missed the Ren Fair today


----------



## Omega

I doth belive that the person above my post is correct. (Just got out of a four hour double feature, give me some slack)


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post missed a great wedding today with an OPEN BAR.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I thought maybe the person above my post knew something about Hauntiholiks hubby that I did not!


----------



## Omega

The person above my post must bring me some of the "Sauce."


----------



## Jack Reaper

We messed up person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is correct. The person 2 posts above my post couldn't handle what I was drinking


----------



## Jack Reaper

I had a beer with the person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is supposed to talk to someone for me about a part in a film.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is correct also but I am not able to form complete sentences at the moment.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is going to hang with my baby tomorrow night.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Great news, person above my post!!


----------



## Sinister

Indeed, Person above my post?


----------



## Hellrazor

whats that person above mine?


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has a cool moving avatar! :>


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post has a cool avvie herself.


----------



## Mollins

the person above my post is an oldie on this forum


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in a country I would love to visit some day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post will be getting a phone call from me today.


----------



## bodybagged

The person above my post is gonna have an 'Atalie Fire' when we come over right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post,







you know it.
No mosquitoes this time, promise!!


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has a cool costume i'l like to buy. LOL :>


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above me is always trying to get me in trouble! lol j/k


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post always seems to find it! LOL j/k :>


----------



## TearyThunder

I think it finds me person above my post lol


----------



## Fangs

I think you are right person above my post! lol :>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my posts wants a costume? Which one?


----------



## Fangs

Vampiress and Gothic Vampira. :> Would you believe i cant decide between them person above my post?


----------



## bodybagged

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> The person above my post,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know it.
> No mosquitoes this time, promise!!


SWEET!!!!!!! and ALL the PEOPLE above my post, you are all great! Thanks for my daily entertainment!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post seems very cool as does her main squeeze. Can't wait to meet all you guys!


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is sweet! :>


----------



## Empress Nightshade

The woman above my post is kind and generous in her compliments and is quite talented, as well.


----------



## Fangs

The woman above my post is very sweet, very generous, and very talented also! :> Thank you!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is also, cool and sweet. (God I hope some dude doesn't post before me, this was meant for Dark Bat. )


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post cracks me up.


----------



## Fangs

The person above the person above my post is a VERY talented writer! :> and the person above my post is very vonderful!


----------



## Sinister

Thank you, person above my post!


----------



## Fangs

You are very Velcome person above my post!


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post hasn't slapped me yet for calling her Dark Fangled


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has become a more active participant in the games section as of late.


----------



## gypsichic

i haven't been around much lately to talk to the person above my post


----------



## Sinister

You have a very sound reason not to have been person above my post. I'm sorry about all that, Gyps. Hope things are getting better.


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post rocks!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is someone I would like to hang out with.


----------



## bodybagged

The person above my post, seems cool as well and ditto on the other part too.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is offine


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post posted a weak post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is trying to get my goat again


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post knows me well


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been busy posting while i was away


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post was gone? I haven't posted much so I didn't know you were gone.


----------



## bodybagged

The person above my post posted below my last post and is pimpin my buddy and...... and....... and................lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is hittin' the bottle a little soon this morning? LOL


----------



## bodybagged

The person above my post types faster then I do! lol.


----------



## gypsichic

would the person above my post like to rent scubaboy?............lol


----------



## bodybagged

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> The person above my post is hittin' the bottle a little soon this morning? LOL


And how did you know!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is pwi perhaps


----------



## bodybagged

To the person above my last post, I think I'm gonna have to talk to the boss first! lol.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should tell her boss i'll give a discount for scubaboy this week


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is looking to make some extra money


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know thats always an option..........lol


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*The person above my post has been above my posts alot ​*


----------



## bodybagged

The person above my post is a writer. I did not know that. It's nice to meet a fellow writer!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't gettin' much done today


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is trying to auction himself off


----------



## Sinister

Glad to see the person above my post is back.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post was talked about last night.


----------



## Sinister

And what was said about me person above my post.  :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post may never find out. What happens at Starbucks STAYS at Starbucks.


----------



## Sinister

Why...I'm...hurt, person above my post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

the person above my post should not worry. He needs to get out here to hear it in person.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post just made the 2000th post on this thread


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post made me feel honored


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is probably going to be a good friend here soon, and I do my best to make my friends feel good.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post and his squeeze should come visit me down the road (very soon).


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is talking about riding brooms


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know I am coming to Colorado a day earlier than I was originally.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post _does not_ ride a broom


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post would like to ride passenger on a broom


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post rides side saddle. The person 2 posts above my post has broom envy


----------



## gypsichic

lol........broom envy

the person above my post just made me chuckle


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post always makes me chuckle.


----------



## gypsichic

promise person above my post? lol


----------



## Sinister

Sincerely so, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

thanks............btw how are you person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Doing fine, person above my post will be doing better four days from now. And you? How are things going for you, Trish?


----------



## gypsichic

what happens in 4 days person above my post?
things are starting to settle down around my ranch person above my post - thanks for asking


----------



## Sinister

I move to Colorado, person above my post. And as always, you are very welcome.


----------



## gypsichic

oh wow person above my post! you'll only be about 12 hrs from me and slimy


----------



## Sinister

That is great person above my post! Practically driving distance.


----------



## gypsichic

want me to send my broom for you person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post just broke her broom


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

the person above my post is gonna have lots of karma to pay for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is working on my karma


----------



## gypsichic

love my dress person above my post............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the witch above my post is doing a happy witch dance 'cause she like here witches dress


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post seems to be chasing my goat today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, you mean this goat?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............that goat seems to be a bit skinnier than mine person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and the one above her is having too much fun with this witchy stuff.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post should check out the questions game. FE is getting his Karma hit there too. Muahahaha!


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post seems to be enjoing the leeching of FE's karma.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is soooooooo right! hehehe


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above me is loopy tonight


----------



## HibLaGrande

The person above my post digs Ozzy over Ronnie James Dio for the frontman position of Black Sabbath


----------



## Hella

The person above my post reached Post Whore Status today!! :evil:


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is supposedly invisible


----------



## HibLaGrande

the person above my post however is not invisible. (psssst your fly is open)


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post should not worry about getting hit for calling me Dark Fangled LOL :>


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post went to see Rob Zombie a few nights ago. :zombie:


----------



## gypsichic

is the person above my post all packed and ready to move?


----------



## Sinister

Not at all, person above my post. I attack immediately and so it will all be collected and moving out the door all at the same time. Don't believe in all that having to rearranging anymore than I have to. :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

yikes person above my post.........lol


----------



## Sinister

Does the person above my post still need FE to come over and polish her bike?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............only if the boy knows how to stop without polishing it til it disappears person above my post


----------



## Sinister

I wish i could grow my hair almost as long as the person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

have you tried some miracle grow person above my post?...........


----------



## Sinister

No person above my post. Is it the one in the garden center of Wally World? :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

yep person above my post........lol........let me know how it works


----------



## Sinister

D'oh! Person above my post, I thought this was one of your trade secrets you were divulging upon this lowly one. :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........girls never tell their trade secrets person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

That is most unfortunate, Person above my post.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is going to be very busy in a couple days.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post doesn't know the half of it.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is almost done w/a screenplay


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post may not know that the screenplay is done.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that was the first draft and I am currently in the middle of rewrites.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post does not keep me up to date on matters of his craft. hehehe


----------



## Hella

I had a great time at Starbucks with the person above my post :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post and i have 1 thing in common - we've both been to starbucks this week


----------



## Hella

do you love the Pumpkin Spice Latte Person above my post? those are so delish, but only available in the fall


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post needs to figure out what she'll be wearing to the vampire revel.


----------



## gypsichic

hell yes person 2 posts above! those pumpkin spice latte's are fantabulous!


----------



## Hella

person 2 posts above my post, I think I already have something figured out that will make the blood suckers drool :devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows i'm just wearing my usual uniform: Black rock T and black jeans.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post is might like to wear a really cool Frighteners T?


----------



## gypsichic

do you sell Frightener's thongs?


----------



## gypsichic

excuse me - person above my post i mean..........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lmao!!!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post might be happy to know I just might wear said shirt to this sure to be...interesting party.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post will look mighty fine at this party no matter what he is wearing :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Three more days, Person above my post!  :googly:


----------



## Hella

Can't wait person above my post. We will have lots of time to make up for :googly: :devil: :googly:


----------



## Sinister

Ouch! Person above my post! :devil: :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No comment! Person above my post


----------



## Hella

I have lots of plans for you person 2 posts above my post...Think you can handle it? :devil:  :devil:

and person above my post...Gosh dang it..stop jumping in there..lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Person above my post need to get a room! hehehe j/k


----------



## Hella

Got one Person above my post...will have the keys in my possesion Friday actually..lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol........i think thats their plan person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Teh person above my post is above my post!


----------



## Hella

person above my post..are you tired? I think you have used that line before on the person above your post..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Crap, person above my post, i'm busted!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person 2 above my post won't be posting as much soon.
The person above my post got caught!


----------



## Hella

why do you say that person above my post?
Oh wait, I think I know what you are saying..lol :devil: and you may be right...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post will be bed ridin' soon...........sorry for your illness


----------



## Sinister

Er, I think that's RIDDEN person above my post, though the other is appropriate enough description, I would think.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Would you classify that as a SICK PUPPY person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.........i think we're all sick puppies person above my post


----------



## Hella

lol, person above my post, I would have to agree...but we are in good company.


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhh yes........i agree person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> Er, I think that's RIDDEN person above my post, though the other is appropriate enough description, I would think.


I know better, no typos here!


----------



## gypsichic

lol @ the person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is amused at my silly bluntness


----------



## gypsichic

you ARE one of us sick puppies person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I am not ill.


----------



## gypsichic

oh really person above my post? not mentally ill?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, this isn't "questions"


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post needs to stop avoiding the questions


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post was left hanging......


----------



## Sinister

I can't wait to meet the person above my post.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I should warn the person above my post that the person above his post is a striking beauty and you might be at a loss of words when you do in fact meet her and that you might want to keep the drooling to a minimum!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post hosts Vampire Revels.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post will have fun at the revel. The person 2 posts above my post should know that H could kick my ASS!


----------



## Hella

Don't worry person above my post. I like you


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is very sweet!


----------



## Hella

Aww person above my post, you are makin' me blush


----------



## Jack Reaper

So am I to believe that the person above my post is a brute? 
As in brutally strong?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post should not wrestle with the person 2 posts above my post as he does with me.


----------



## Hella

I have been called many things person above my post, but Brute would not be one of them.


----------



## Sinister

I can attest to that, person above my post.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I would not wrestle the person two posts above mine if you would not resist my advances...or take the last cookie...or what ever caused it..Make that 3 posts above mine


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ignore this one


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post didn't offer me a cookie


----------



## Jack Reaper

Did too ,person above my post.....you were drunk at the time!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I did, person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post posted the same time I did, ergo, the post didn't make sense, so I removed it and now yours doesn't make any sense. :googly:


----------



## Jack Reaper

I never did make sense, person above me...


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post is confused by the persons post above his who removed his post prior the last, due to the fact that his post was posted not twice but thrice about the drunk brutish cookie eater who wrestles with the person above the person above my post. (whew!)


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is perusing one of my works.


----------



## Bodybagging

The Persona above my post is getting ready for a Big Move!


----------



## Sinister

I admire the person above my post's make-up work.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post was chatty last night


----------



## Sinister

Not really person above my post, oft times I just sit there and stare at the wall.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I can't belive you get bored that easily, person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Although I admire the end result of props, person above my post, the endless discussion about each excruciating detail, bores the hell out of me.


----------



## gypsichic

and thats why you hang out with us in games cuz we're so exciting, right person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

'Tis true person above my post. As a friend of mine and I were discussing a few nights ago, it's fun and you get to know people a lot better.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is correct i think - helps to get to know others a little better


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a frequent flyer on these here games forums.


----------



## gypsichic

where do i redeem my miles person above my post?

lol


----------



## Sinister

Why, in the Post Whores Thread, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

lol..............ohhhhhhhhhhhh..............btw person above my post i heard you loved that richard simmons video in the Funny pictures forum


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post doesn't know I had terrible nightmares the night I viewed that disturbing piece of...work.


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooooooooo person above my post............i've shared that w/many and that piece of 'work' gave them a good laugh


----------



## Hauntiholik

That was freaking funny person above my post! 666th POST!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a knock-out sez Jack Reaper.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post shouldn't take Jack's word for it. You'll have to decide for yourself. Please don't barf on my shoe.


----------



## Sinister

If the Gorgon pix were any indication, person above my post, then ol' jack is probably right on the money.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I like the new avatar person above my post. Hellarado eh? hehehe


----------



## gypsichic

what is a gorgon pic person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Haunti's Medusa pix for the calendar, person above my post!  

Oh, that avvie is of Mr. Sinister, my forum name sake. I might do a costume based on that design one of these good ol' days for Halloween...or a party, perhaps.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Medusa was a gorgon - person 2 posts above my post. My calendar pic is Medusa.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post posted the answer the same time as i did.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Timing is everything, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhh............haven't seen that pix yet person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you want a link person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

sure person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

here you go person above my post
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/Costume/index.html


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a great costume!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Many thanks person above my post! That was fun to do.


----------



## gypsichic

it looks like it person above my post - i have to get mine done this weekend


----------



## Hauntiholik

WOW! Person above my post is running out of time. You are not alone in that though because I don't think Hella has hers done either.


----------



## gypsichic

i know it person above my post............it will be done though


----------



## Sinister

Can't wait to see your pix Person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

People above my post are chattin' up a storm today!


----------



## Hauntiholik

What's the bidding up to now person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

my hair should be frightening enough for most person 3 posts above........lol


----------



## Sinister

On the contrary, person above my post. That would be more along the lines of that sissy shorts wearing yard gnome Richard Simmons.


----------



## gypsichic

lol ...........is it safe to say that richard simmons isn't one of your idols person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

No, person above my post. Neither are Nicholas Cage, Jim Carrey, Martin Short, Snorio Borgento, Owen Wilson or Axl Rose.


----------



## gypsichic

thats quite a list person above my post


----------



## Sinister

And I probably left some people out, person above my post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is very, very old.


----------



## Hella

LOL Person above my post, you should know I tease him about that all the time.. :devil:


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is a sweetheart who will soon be with her sweetheart. :>


----------



## Hella

aww, Thanks Person above my Post. I think you are a sweetie too and I am glad I am getting to know you.


----------



## Fangs

You are most velcome person above my post. Thank you and am glad to be getting to know you too! :>


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above my post is a real sweetie herself


----------



## Fangs

Fang you person above my post! So r you! :>


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post hasn't been in games much lately


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been in the games allot!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is correct and wasn't in here much yesterday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is correct, I'm starting to get a little busier...


----------



## gypsichic

that means more dive money person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I go diving tomorrow morning in Ohio at White Star Quarry


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above my post never went skydiving


----------



## gypsichic

i'm jealous person above my post


----------



## Jack Reaper

Of who or what person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

of FE going diving tomorrow person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is welcome to go....


----------



## gypsichic

i'll just jump on my magic carpet person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has a magic carpet? How cool!!!
Is it a better ride than your broom? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

funnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyy person above my post!...............lol........its nothin like my broom


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, it's gotta be a little more comfortable on the behind, though?


----------



## gypsichic

my broom has a LaPera seat person above my post - its quite comfy on my tush


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has a tricked out broom no doubt!!


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........the person above my post needs to wash my tricked out broom for me


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and I haven't been on the forum today at the same time.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post has fallen behind FEs posts to date...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, I babble more.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post didn't become a post whore by being silent.


----------



## Sinister

I will be meeting the person above my post before too much more time has passed.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Has the person above my post left Cali yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has the person above my post has been hangin' out here allot more! And I like it!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has gone to bed early it seems


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is wellll on her way to being a post whore as well.


----------



## gypsichic

some think i'm already there person above my post............


----------



## Hellrazor

wow, i meant 2 persons above my post, person above my post. Wow was I ever behind there LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is honest and straightforward.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Me thinks the person above my post has not left yet....or is very bored.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is a sweetheart and has a vonderful pic of herself in a costume. :>


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post is also a sweetheart and has a great picture of herself in a costume.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post hasn't taken a picture of himself in a costume


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is diving right now


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post was left hanging.....


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that after a long, gruelling trip, I am finally in town.


----------



## Hauntiholik

How did the person above my post like the mountain driving?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that particular manuevering, especially at night, really, really sucks not to put too fine a point on it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I was wondering about that person above my post! I'm sure you won't feel rested for a few days. Take things easy until you adjust to the altitude.


----------



## Sinister

Thanks for the advice, person above my post! I plan to do just that.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're welcome person above my post! Welcome to my colorful state.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post is fast in the game room.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is right! I spend all day on the computer.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post finds time....i think like 26 hours in a day to get it all done and still play on the computer...LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL person above my post - I found a time turner. Not really, I just don't sleep much.


----------



## turtle2778

Person above my post, could ya send it to me and maybe a money tree


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hmmm a money tree....how about an aspen tree with locust in it instead person above my post.


----------



## turtle2778

Nah, got the locusts already person above my post. you keep that one there and ill keep searching for a money tree or maybe soem really hot man to take my mind off of the money tree..LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post needs a really hot man with lots of money....wait so do I!


----------



## turtle2778

Hey person above my post, when i find one ill let ya know..maybe he'll have a brother...LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

The chances of two hot guys with lots of money is slim person above my post.


----------



## turtle2778

Person above my post i agree, but ill keep hoping.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post has a long way to go to be a post whore.


----------



## turtle2778

You are so right person above my post, but ill keep trying. Better a post whore than a pole whore...LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post should watch herself.....tisk, tisk


----------



## turtle2778

Ouch person above my post, i felt the frown from here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just a word of caution person above my post. I know you hehehe


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am not to sure I want to say anything about the person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a long way to go before earning the title of PW as well


----------



## Hauntiholik

I agree person above my post that he has a long way to go. I wonder why he has nothing to say about me.....must be a bad thing


----------



## gypsichic

why do you think this person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hmmm, well usually person above my post, when someone has nothing to say about something or someone then they are biting their tongue.


----------



## gypsichic

not necessarily person above my post.........maybe they don't have anything to say cuz they don't know you very well


----------



## Hauntiholik

That is another possiblity person above my post. I tend to think of the negative instead of the positive.


----------



## gypsichic

totally understand person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post...blah, blah , bbblllllaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Hauntiholik

How was your trip person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

to the person 2 posts above..........


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post just sent Zombie-F her pix for the calendar.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post must have a crystal ball


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post should have a crystal ball
http://www.hauntforum.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=50059


----------



## gypsichic

never leave home without it person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Can the person above my post see my future in her crystal ball?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Does the person above my post really want to know what the future is?


----------



## slightlymad

Does the person above my post like to be suprized?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Does the person above my post know any suprizes


----------



## slightlymad

Does the person above my post need to be suprized?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been in the games forum alot lately


----------



## Hauntiholik

I do believe that he's working on his post count person above my post.  j/k


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has recently become a new edition to our little "tribe."


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's official person above my post! I'm a whore. hehehe


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post has yet to call us and should know she's in good company.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What would you like me to call you person above my post? hehehe
Yes I do need to call.


----------



## slightlymad

The person above my post is half right.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a cool avi


----------



## bodybagged

Person above my post, I talked to the boss about the rental agreement. He said he could have him for FE for free. He's not payin! lol.


----------



## gypsichic

what kinda crap is that person above my post???  doesn't he know i'm tryin to raise dive money here!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awe, person above my post...obviously you haven't figured out that I'm worthless!


----------



## bodybagged

Person above my post, that's not true! I'd pay at LEAST ten for ya!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Was that cents or dollars, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

no one is totally worthless people above my post..........if nothing else they can serve as a bad example


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post, you miss me? lol


----------



## gypsichic

of course person above my post!...........


----------



## Sinister

I haven't ran into the person above my post too many times today if at all.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did the person above my post like all of the rain yesterday?


----------



## Sinister

HELLS YES, person above my post!  I was beginning to believe it didn't exist anymore. Bring some more on, sez I.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sinister said:


> HELLS YES, person above my post!  I was beginning to believe it didn't exist anymore. Bring some more on, sez I.


Another storm should hit us this evening person above my post. I think down in Parker we got about 2 inches out of that storm.


----------



## Sinister

HELLS YES, once again, person above my post!


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post should send some rain down to NJ.


----------



## Sinister

No, person above my post, I think I will be selfish this one time and keep it all to myself.  j/k


----------



## gypsichic

well howdy person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, howdy to you too


----------



## gypsichic

are you staying outta trouble person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Howdy back, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

is the person above my post adjusting to his new surroundings?


----------



## Sinister

I am trying to do that very thing, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

are you finding your way around person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, yes behaving...


----------



## gypsichic

i have a feeling you're just not getting caught person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, well.....?


----------



## gypsichic

my crystal ball tells all person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post still has yet to tell me my fortune via her crystal ball.


----------



## gypsichic

my crystal ball says that you will find a kickass job quickly, your apt will come together in the decorating dept, and you and ms hella will live happily ever after........oh and you both will take a road trip to OKC to meet a certain someone who seems to wear leather at times


----------



## Sinister

Sounds good to me, person above my post and quite doable.


----------



## gypsichic

have you started job hunting yet person above my post? or did you already have something lined up?


----------



## Sinister

This week belongs to Hella, person above my post. Next week, the hunt begins! :xbones:


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............hopefully person above my post it will be painless


----------



## Sinister

Are job searches EVER painless, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

only if they call you first person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

people above my post, I will be gone until Sunday.....for a little dive trip to Lake Superior...I will try to take some decent picks of some cool ships : )


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post was trying to confuse Vlad more than he already is.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, it appears that it worked!!!
Group buys are more difficult that you thought.


----------



## TearyThunder

It's not too bad untill someone gets confused person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So person above my post, how many wraps around your elbow and hand for a lb?


----------



## TearyThunder

Person above my post, how am I supposed to know when I was splitting it up by the yard?


----------



## slightlymad

I hope the person above my post doesnt have short arms.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has only just recently started participating in "The Games."


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has a cool new avatar! :>


----------



## TearyThunder

hehehehehe
The person above my post was scared a few times tonight.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post enjoys scaring me! LOL :>


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post enjoys scaring her son.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post knows me too well! LOL :>


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post knows me too well too!


----------



## Fangs

LOL, grinning evily, I do person above my post? :>


----------



## TearyThunder

LOL the person above my post KNOWS just how innocent I am!


----------



## Fangs

Ahh, person above my post, I do, I do :>


----------



## TearyThunder

I also know just how innocent the person above my post is! lol


----------



## Fangs

LOL Did you not see my halo person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

It seems the person above my post has been smoking something if she see's a halo.


----------



## Fangs

Isnt that what it really is person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

It may be a halo held up by horns or a halo of smoke person above my post.


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post knows its really held up by horns! :>


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has FINALLY hit over 400 posts!


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is going for 2000! BTW do i get a bat cookie?
LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

Not yet person above my post. You have to hit 1000.


----------



## Fangs

person above my post, what do i get when i hit 1000?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where have you been person above my post? You get a very special bat cookie!


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is very wise :>


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is very fun in chat!


----------



## Fangs

Likewise person above my post :>


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post is going to spend all her money on prop stuff soon.


----------



## gypsichic

it appears the person above my post lives in the same state at FE


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is very busy these days.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post likes to be intrigued.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post seems to be working on a website.......and yes person 2 posts above i have been busy lately but now its time for h'ween business FINALLY!!!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a great gal whom I can't wait to see what she has in store for her yard haunt.


----------



## gypsichic

how do you know i'm a great gal person above my post?........you know i ride a broom


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has just exhibited such traits many times over on the board...and I have absolutely no fear of brooms or those who ride them.  (See Samantha Stevens. :googly: )


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........what about those whose brooms have a motor?


----------



## Sinister

Makes it all the quicker for you to have gotten to where Hella, Omega, Hauntiholik, Jack Reaper and myself were hanging out last night, person above my post!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yes and it was pure pleasure to meet the person above my post, and hope we get together often!


----------



## Sinister

Likewise, person above my post. It's always great to meet cool people!


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has been having issues with climate change.


----------



## Sinister

Yes I have, person above my post, as my infected sinuses can attest.


----------



## TearyThunder

I do hope you get to feeling better soon person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is nearing the 2k mark in postings.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're right person above my post! She's a talker


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is even more...captivating in person.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow person above my post! That must have been a GREAT screwdriver. hehehe We'll have to get the group together again


----------



## Sinister

It was pretty good, person above my post, but other than that slight headache, I was pretty much sober.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I was spared the headache person above my post. I left sometime after 1.


----------



## Sinister

The headche wasn't too bad, person above my post and was actually gone before we left. Like I said, it sometimes happens when I drink Vodka.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I believe, person above my post, that I was asked to make up some flavored vodka for the next gathering. Smirnoff yes?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hey you two people above my post.........you know how easy it is to rack up posts in games. lol


----------



## Sinister

That's where score quickly picks up, person above my post. And yes person two above mine, Smirnoff it is!


----------



## TearyThunder

I have Smirnoff right now person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Cool deal person above my post, I had it last night.  :googly:


----------



## TearyThunder

I have had it for the past two nights person above my post. lol


----------



## Jack Reaper

Has the person above my post ever tried Vampyre Vodka?


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't think so person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Person above my post - it looks cool (blood like)


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a sweet looking ride.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a least thinking ....... SCUBA...


----------



## Sinister

"Thinking" is the key word here, person above my post. I see what I want of the water from the pix you and gyps posts.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post only gets to scuba when he is watching the scooby doo series on TV.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post wants a talking tombstone


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post seems to have MIA lately


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post also has a sweet ride.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post woulda had fun on my ride on those mountainous roads he took


----------



## Sinister

I have always wondered about the bug factor when riding a bike, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

you're safe as long as you keep your mouth closed person above my post


----------



## Sinister

What if one hits you in the eye or nose, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

i have a windshield and wear sunglasses just for that purpose person above my post - rarely am i hit anymore


----------



## Sinister

Thanks for the info person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

how was your weekend person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Some good and some okay, person above my post. And yours?


----------



## gypsichic

some good some not so person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Sorry for the bad, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

thanks person above my post.......good news is it passed


----------



## Sinister

I hope the person above my post has been having a better day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, I seem to miss you when I here!


----------



## Sinister

I am here now, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is where now?


----------



## Sinister

I am home, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post was gone today but is home now like i wish i was


----------



## Sinister

Home is some times the best place in the world to be, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i totally agree with the person above my post


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

The person above me joined on the "mark of the beast" day 06/06/06


----------



## claymud

The person above my post prefers sun set... I wonder if long walks on the beach go with that


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post found out that writing exercises actually work.


----------



## claymud

the person above my post gave me some writting exersises that acculy work


----------



## Sinister

Always willing to help out a fellow writer, person above my post.


----------



## claymud

I have yet to read any of the person above my posts work


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has not asked.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I hope to see the person above my post when he gets to Mich.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post lives in Mi and I have yet to see him..


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post went diving this weekend?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did the person above my post see the pictures I shared ?


----------



## gypsichic

noooooooooo...............where are they person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to look here.....
Munising 06 pictures by FrightenersEntertainment - Photobucket


----------



## gypsichic

how deep were you & what was the water temp person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post , the 1st two were about 80' to 120' and the reamining two were 30'.
The water temp was 71 at the surface and 50 at depth.

So the pics you see Joyce not wearing a hood and gloves were the shallow ones at the temp of about 60.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Those are some great pics person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been incommunicado the past few days.


----------



## gypsichic

haven't seen much of the person above my post these days


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

People above my post, I'm sorry I've not been here as much as i used to.
But It will be much worse as the season get closer....Things are already starting to pick up!


----------



## Sinister

I hope I get to speak to the person above my post soon. If not here, then a phone call would be nice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, please call at anytime friend!


----------



## drbrandon73

the person above my post sounds like a brown noser


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Really, person above my post. Acutally, Sin and I are good ol' buds and talk frequently.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is gearing up for h'ween season


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

'tis true, person above my post!


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is quite entertaining.


----------



## Sinister

So is the person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is a great writer.


----------



## Sinister

Thank you person above my post, you are a great person. Period.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're welcome person above my post and thank you as well


----------



## Death's Door

Wow, person above my post, all this love - I think should we do a group hug


----------



## grapegrl

*Hugs the person above my post!*


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx person above my post. I needed that!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Wow, person above my post, all this love - I think should we do a group hug


LOL Person above my post! >>HUGS<< You need to be nice to the people who live nearby. :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Great Person above my post, I live too far away?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Am I not nice to you person above my post? Although you are a bit far away, I've always enjoyed the phone calls.


----------



## turtle2778

THE PERSON ABOVE MY POST LIKES TO WEAR HER SCARY CONTACTS OUT TO FREAK OUT THE "NORMAL" WORLD.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

THE PERSON ABOVE MY POST is correct!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post took some very neat shots over the weekend - that water looks murky too person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post wishes she could have been along for the dive.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post wishes to wear a thong during the dive? lol


----------



## Sinister

There's two things wrong with this scenario person above my post: 1. I am not going to go in water that's over my head, and 2. Probably the most important, I wouldn't be caught dead, alive or somewhere in between in a thong! that would be more at home on Gyps. Not Sin. It would be a sin indeed, not to mention a travesty to see me in butt floss.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post has made a sensible wardrobe desision.Butt Floss is never a good fashion statement,unless you are a female Super Model or a Exotic Dancer in Las Vegas.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post speaks wisely as well. Dudes in butt floss puts ANY Horror film to shame.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You people above my post are TOO FUNNY! Butt floss? I've heard them called something else.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post wants to see the said butt floss?


----------



## Hellrazor

I think the person above my post would like DTs but floss on his walls for Ironstock next year... we shoud advise.


----------



## Hauntiholik

EEWWWW person above my post! DT has butt floss? I'M BLIND!
Sure person two posts above my post. Make my day! Bring IT.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here you go person above my post


----------



## Hellrazor

LMAO person above my post -thats disguisting!!!! The person above my post wears that when he wants to get funky....


----------



## gypsichic

lmao at all you people above my post!!!


----------



## turtle2778

OMG person 2 posts above my post. I almost peed. ROFL


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post better make it to the bathroom in time. I'm not cleaning that up again!


----------



## Sinister

Gonna get to hang out with the person above my post again tomorrow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yes person above my post! Today should be fun


----------



## Sinister

Yes, person above my post, it should.  Interesting, anyway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The people above my post....have a great time while I'll be up here pouting


----------



## gypsichic

now.........person above my post ..........you know how i felt when you went diving without me last weekend


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

'tis true person above my post! Went diving Sat morning too...though the vis was only 3 foot


----------



## gypsichic

good googlie mooglie person above my post! i hate when the viz is bad like that!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a coffee person.


----------



## gypsichic

tis true person above my post! i drink gallons


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL! Gallons? The person above my post must spend a lot of time in the bathroom.


----------



## gypsichic

somedays person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, does the person above my post must have pd in here wet suit?


----------



## gypsichic

lol @ you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post, I take that to be a "yes".


----------



## gypsichic

you are welcome to take it however you like person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post misses being picked on...


----------



## gypsichic

I think the person above my post misses picking ON me ....... lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, damn straight! LOL

I'll be diving again this weekend....I think in Lake St. Clair?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............like pickin on the ole' gypsichic do ya person above my post?

WHAT person above my post??? diving without me again??? you know you're going to hell for that right person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post had a wish granted...


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a split personality


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post is welcome anytime....

There is an opening in Nov..... for 2......
You know where we are going........


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post will probably have some company before that date.  :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post, I do hope so!


----------



## gypsichic

maybe someday person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, that would be great!


----------



## gypsichic

it would be person above my post!


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post is scubaboy's pimp...Thats too funny. Tell me its true person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, the person above your post is a bit of a story teller!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post is a very kind and lovable soul who has done great things for the members here at Hauntforum.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post could have been a "prop whore" but turned down the opportunity


----------



## gypsichic

tis true person 4 posts above! i am indeed scuba boys pimp! he's cheap - do you need him?

lol


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post does not make a living off of Pimping Scuba Boy alone..... LOL


----------



## turtle2778

Person above my post does the person above your post pimp you out as well? Is that how you know how he makes his living???...LOL


----------



## Hellrazor

Well the person making the living is a she person above my post and im the deal finder not maker....lol person above my post I think you may be confused.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one cool Canadian


----------



## gypsichic

glad to see you person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

It's good to be seen, person above my post. It's also good to see you too!


----------



## gypsichic

whats shakin person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Getting over my near death sickness from yesterday, person above my post. It was touch and go for a bit there, but I think the crisis has passed.


----------



## gypsichic

you're the 3rd person i know of to have been ill in the past week person above my post!!!


----------



## Sinister

I think I had a case of food poisoning person above my post...


----------



## Hellrazor

R u serious about being touch and go person above my post? What was wrong?


----------



## Sinister

I felt so bad person above my post that I thought I was dying. I haven't felt that bad...ever!


----------



## Hellrazor

WEll I am happy to hear you are better now person above my post.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post as a fudge fetish, don't ask.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post are you starting trouble?


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post, who me, never.


----------



## Hellrazor

lol person above my post, 'tis true, this person may indeed have a "fudge Fetish"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Person above my post, it would be a fun and taste fetish.


----------



## Hellrazor

it is a fun and taste fetish but also a weight fetish as well person above my post....if that made any sense at all LOL


----------



## gypsichic

made perfect sense person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, niener, niener, nieeneeeer.
I'm going diving tomorrow!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awwww the person above my post shouldn't tease the person two posts above my post. It's will come back to haunt you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I could only hope...


----------



## gypsichic

careful there person above my post...........i could put a call into your dive buds about 'fixing' your air supply...............muuuahahahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, they've tried....and I'm still here! lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........gotta love the dive buddies person above my post

have you taken water rescue yet person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I have not, you?


----------



## gypsichic

yes person above my post i certified in it 3 yrs ago.........it was quite comical at times too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, all I certified in was advanced and Nitrox....
though DiveMaster has been mentioned a few times....we'll see...


----------



## gypsichic

unless one is assoc w/a shop - which you seem to be - being a DM isn't really worth the effort in my opinion..........gotta keep up insurance and dues person above my post

i've considered it often


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, it's free air for life....


----------



## Bone Dancer

What do you mean person above my post, am i going to get a bill for all the air I have been using all this time ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, yeap, I'll send it out tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Person above my post, what if I only used a small per centage of the air and breathed the rest back out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post, sorry, we have a 'you touch it, you buy it' policy here!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post, while he was on vacation, got to meet the little mermaid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, I did? Damn, not even a photo to prove it!

ps like the binary digits


----------



## wormyt

The person above my post had underwear hanging up at his booth at ironstock hehehehehee. Oh hes also very sweet. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post took my picture. And won't give it back.


----------



## wormyt

heheheh the person above my name was to shy to come talk to me at IRONSTOCK so sent his WIFE to do it heheheheheh. OHhhhhhhhhh I feel so bad LOL....and Im a nice person.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post is right. I am just a chicken. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a chicken in boys underware lol


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post; Thinking happy thoughts. Happy tree elf.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, how does it feel to have one leg longer then the other? Pulling of the leg.....


----------



## DeathTouch

Ther person above my post has already been playing my game. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's always good to see the person above my post smile


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is planning on doing something spectacular for Halloween.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post likes werewolves.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post is a succubus, but I can get her to visit me.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post uses big words


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post does sometimes as well.


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post has a very cool avatar this go 'round!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is also an admirer of lycanthropes and has an avvie I considered using myself.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post does a great job of Horror match ups!


----------



## Sinister

The best is yet to come, person above my post and thank you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post didn't get a phone call from me on Friday, 
I appologize


----------



## gypsichic

did the person above my post get to go diving this weekend?


----------



## Sinister

Does the person above my post like diving or riding bikes more?

As for the person two above me, don't worry about it, bro. I know this is your busy season.


----------



## gypsichic

can't pick person above my post........guess i could ride my bike while wearing my snorkel, fins & mask!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, no diving this weekend...though, have 2 tanks and might use the tonight?


----------



## gypsichic

i thought you were going either friday or sat. person above my post


----------



## Sinister

gypsichic said:


> can't pick person above my post........guess i could ride my bike while wearing my snorkel, fins & mask!


Seeing the person above my post in this get-up would be surreal and seem like something right out of *The Road Warrior.  *


----------



## gypsichic

i'd look precious dontcha think person above my post??? 

lmao


----------



## Sinister

Always, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol.......are you trying to stroke this old & moldy gramma's ego person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Old and moldy you are not by a long shot, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

tell my bod that person above my post as i snap, crackle & pop when i roll out in the mornin'


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post must be busy today since he hasn't been here much


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are right person above my post, it keeps getting worse everyday.

BTW, the water here is 73 degrees, a 3 mil and 35 minutes in the water at 5 ft vis yesterday....it was a fun dive! 
I think that makes it 194 dives to date...


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post finds merit in most Horror films whether they're good or not.


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post makes death matches fun!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been implicated in Voodoo rituals.


----------



## Hellrazor

Please explain how I have been implicated in voodoo rituals, person above my post..... r u voodooing me?


----------



## Sinister

Why, this thread Person above my post. 

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=57283#post57283

(J/K Court. I know you could never be mixed up in such non-sensical bull****.  )


----------



## gypsichic

how're you doing this morning person above my post?


----------



## Hellrazor

LOL too funny person 2 posts above mine. The person above my post is a little envious of FE. I do believe....


----------



## gypsichic

because............ person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

I'm doing just fine, person above my post thanks for asking. How are you this morning?


----------



## gypsichic

not too shabby person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post is envious because I went diving, I beleive that is what HR was talking about.


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhhh...............not if you're diving in 73 degree water person above my post..........brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

73 degrees person above my post, almost bath water!


----------



## gypsichic

not for me person above my post..........lol............i prefer 85 degree water to be diving in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post seems to be a bit of a sissy, are you sure you own a Harley? lol


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............sissy???............person above my post you will pay


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I've heard that before! lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in an area much like the one I used to live in.


----------



## gypsichic

i sent the person above my post a pm


----------



## Sinister

I sent the person above my post one as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need to call the person above my post regarding a party.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows she can call me anytime.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The people above my post left me out of a par-tee?


----------



## Vikeman

The person above my post is always welcomed to come to our party.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has invited me to a party...Where?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know he's one of my best friends and would invite him to any party I was throwing, but this is Jack's affair and it takes place Sept. 9. It's a Vampire revel...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should know that I'm just pickin'


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post enjoys 'pickin' wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know if FE didn't do that so well, this board wouldn't be half as entertaining as it is now.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is correct - FE is entertainment all on his own.........lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

I concur person above my post. He is unique....but you are SPECIAL!


----------



## gypsichic

does that mean 'eats paste special' person above my post?.............


----------



## Hauntiholik

LMAO! No person above my post. I was not saying that you drive the short bus. But hey, if you like paste then go for it.


----------



## gypsichic

somedays i do drive the short bus while eating paste person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has come a long way from coffee in the morning.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

Here's hoping the person above my post has a safe trip this weekend free of incident.


----------



## wormyt

The person above my post likes to watch and collect flicks LOL....Um I read your profile hehehehee.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a very cute, lean, mean, Halloween Prop Makin' Machine (Seen yer pix!  LOL)


----------



## wormyt

LOL the person above my post has been looking at to many pics...........must have me mixed up with someone else LOL heheheheh


----------



## Sinister

Not at all, Person above my post. I call's 'em as I sees 'em!


----------



## wormyt

Um so this person above my post....do you have a halloween web site or pics so i can truely say I know you LOL. Ok the person above my post keeps himself hiding. PICS baby PICS????


----------



## Beepem

the person above my post was on the idiot box!


----------



## wormyt

wait whats that???? Beepem ....oh wait the person above my name has me sooooooooooo confused hehehehe.


----------



## Beepem

lol. the idoit box is a tv. its like a slang name i guess

the person above me has a pretty sweet avatar


----------



## claymud

The person above my post suffers from the lack of a Avitar


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post had a Birthday not too long ago.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is for rent


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is not a very good Pimp!
I haven't worked in months!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post needs to update his wardrobe for better sales


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What part of the wardrobe doesn't work? person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

that boa ain't workin for you in your profile pic person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, person above my post, it makes me_ feel_ sexy! That's gotta count for somnething?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post just reached the 4k mark in posts


----------



## gypsichic

he's a bit chatty isn't he person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

You don't know the half of it, person above my post, but he definitely lives up to the last part of his name and is never dull.


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........we all need a little entertainment in our lives person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Trust me person above my post, I have all the entertainment I can handle in my life and then some. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........care to share person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

I would, person above my post, but Zombie-F would strip me of my Mod status and hand out a Perma-Ban.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, a perma-ban, I want one, is that like a bikini wax person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Similar, person above my post. I think it's a permanent deodorant handed out to us very active post whores to ward off B.O.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I think I mentioned this in another thread, but I'm begining to enjoy the odor....lol


----------



## gypsichic

lmao person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, that's the best you got? lol


----------



## gypsichic

whatya expect from an angel person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I'm gonna be _sick_ ,person above my post lol


----------



## gypsichic

..............now how in the world do you know what i say is not true person above my post??? you've never talked to me in person/over the phone person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post....Angels have phone #'s??? 

Didn't think so!
Demons do though! lol


----------



## gypsichic

takes one to know one person above my post!!! :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A stinker you is,person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

you don't know what you'd do without a stinker like me around person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very true, person above my post, it does take some of the pressure off of me.
I _reeek _of post whore stench! lol


----------



## gypsichic

bwhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa .........so THAT'S what I keep smelling person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Like I said person above my post, some of this could be you??? lol


----------



## gypsichic

<gasp>..............i can not buuuuuuuuu-lieve you said that bout lil' ole' me person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

_Reaally, _person above my post? Just another 70 posts for you and it's the 2k high club for you.....So it looks as you _reeek _at least half as bad as me! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

you are just WRONG person above my post!.........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is true person above my post 69 and counting!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes pushing the proverbial envelope.


----------



## Beepem

the person above me is right about that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post may be next?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post luuuuuuuuuuuuvs to provoke folks


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post seems to get provoked a lot by FE.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one of my favorite people.


----------



## gypsichic

I like to LET him think he gets to me person 2 posts above.......
you have favorite peoples person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL person above my post! All it takes is a bottle of vodka to be one of his favorite people. (green apple flavored vodka)


----------



## Sinister

I'm also partial to a bottle of Jack Daniels, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

so if i give him a bottle of green apple vodka then i'd be one of his favorite peoples person above my post???


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........oops


----------



## Sinister

You already are one of my favorite people, person above my post, but I will take your offer of that green apple vodka, nonetheless.


----------



## gypsichic

why thanks and ...............maybe the evil genie will grant that wish person above my post


----------



## Sinister

I hope that in reality, my real wish comes true, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

your wish that i give you GAV person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

or me, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post likes GAV too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

after a glas or two of wine, i would try it person above my post.

Does this stuff make you clothes fall off?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........don't know person above my post - never tried it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmm, person above my post, I can hardly believe that! lmao


----------



## gypsichic

lol............if you only knew person above my post........


----------



## Sinister

The person above my ppost has had another wish granted by her Evil Djinn. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

this scares me person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post should be, now that you're my own personal Goat!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should be very careful w/his new 'goat'


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I did not see that requirement in the wish!!!


----------



## gypsichic

is the person above my post familiar w/karma?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am person above my post, I use it regularly on top of my ice cream.
Karma topping is good with pecans....uummmmm


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..........then you shouldn't mind a nice big helping or 2 or karma when you're mean to your goat person above my post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

hmmm person above my post - if you're a goat does that mean that he is a goat herder? Be careful FE, she has ramming speed! hehehe


----------



## Sinister

"Ramming Speed." Too funny, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think I've watched to many funny videos, person above my post. The goat always seems to the the last word - OWWIE! LMAO!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah, yeah....person above my post....


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post told me some distressing things where it pertains to Werewolf movies a few days ago.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

distressing??? come on person above my post....


----------



## Sinister

*An American Werewolf in Paris *is NOT better than *Dog Soldiers *or *Ginger Snaps, *person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........ginger snaps person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

here you go person above my post

http://www.ginger-snaps.com/

And person two posts above, well......I own all 3 but bought American WereWolf in Paris first??? Guess that does mean something?? lol


----------



## gypsichic

oh good grief person above my post...........lol.......not pretty


----------



## Sinister

I beg to differ person above my post, Katharine Isabelle is extremely pretty! :googly:


----------



## Hella

I would have to agree with the person above my post, Katherine Isabelle is one hot chick, especially in Ginger Snaps.


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........i was actually referring to the pic of the poor dog scattered about people above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

always back pedaling...person above my post lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post cinches his place as one of my best friends every day.


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> always back pedaling...person above my post lol


thats YOUR perception person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Actually, I was above your post, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is a stickler for details.


----------



## Sinister

I have to be person above my post, if not, my stories wouldn't impress anyone.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm confused person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Sadly, confusion is one of the drawbacks of being transformed into a goat person...er, I mean goat above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lmaooooooooooo.............that sucks person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, is posting a little slow today


----------



## gypsichic

hush up person above my post before i ram you!


----------



## Sinister

That last post...well, I am not going to say what I'm thinking, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........that maybe a good thing person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has American WereWolf in Paris on his Christmas wish list

Opps...
Let me change that...since it doesn't apply to the person above my post

person above my post has a hairy butt LMAO


----------



## Sinister

That was just so wrong, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post didn't see the change to the post above his post...

Neither did the person above that post!!!

I will pay dearly !


----------



## gypsichic

FE!!!

the person above my post will be getting a phone call today!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just a phone call person above my post? He deserves more than that! Aren't you going to reach out a touch him? Can I watch?


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........oh i so know he deserves more than that person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

Perhaps he needs a time-out person above my post. Hmmmm, that or hide is regulator.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

People above my post, do goats have a hairy butts? I think so  LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........goats do person above my post..........however so do most men


----------



## Hauntiholik

EWWWWWWWWWWWWW person above my post. I didn't need that image burned into my brain.


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post needs some "brain bleach" now!


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........sorry people above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

people above my post, have given me a good laugh this morning!!!


----------



## gypsichic

i'm sure we have person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed, from one hairy butt to another, person above my post LMAO!!!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..........you just crack yourself up dontcha person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has carried on along with others here, quite admirably in the days I was absent.


----------



## gypsichic

why thanks person above my post - you know i do my best!


----------



## Sinister

It is always appreciated, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

glad to be of service person above my post! hows the computer now?


----------



## Sinister

Doing very well, if I do say so myself, person above my post. Thanks for asking.


----------



## gypsichic

gotta love a smooth running computer person above my post


----------



## Sinister

"Smooth Running" are two words I live by, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Person above my post got his pc fixed. Yea!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and I have some football games to watch together this season.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't allowed to take long absences anymore!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post just dashed my hopes of taking that long overdue vacation to the frozen tundra of Siberia with that declaration. :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post was missed during his absence


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post "hairy goat" too funny! lol


----------



## gypsichic

i almost put 'goat w/hairless butt for sale' person above my post & then thought which is better w/hair or bald?

lmao


----------



## Sinister

Shaven is always best, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.......thanks for clarifying that person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Always glad to be of service to you, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

appreciate that person above my post.........how are things on the homefront person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't you hate it when HE keeps you waiting, person above my post? I bet he's busy writing now that he got his pc fixed.


----------



## gypsichic

i bet you're right person above my post.........luckily i'm self entertained


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looking at your hairy butt? person above my post? LMAO


----------



## gypsichic

what else! it is cute you know person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post.....

I've got no reply


----------



## gypsichic

WHAT???

you are SPEECHLESS person above my post???


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goat's got his tongue person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is trying to make a Denver Broncos convert out of me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post cannot be converted. He is pure Sin.


----------



## Sinister

It takes one to know one, person above my post. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post wasn't on here yesterday hardly


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post was, alot!


----------



## gypsichic

i'll be catching up to you soon person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with stick in hand? person above my post http://www.hauntforum.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=62914


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is well on his way to the 5k post before me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hardly think so person above my post, we are very close indeed


----------



## Sinister

If I have to take another hiatus, it's very possible at this point, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know as it gets closer toi the end of the month







....well, it'll be very tough to hang with the big dogs person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> with stick in hand? person above my post http://www.hauntforum.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=62914


no person above my post...........with whip in hand


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh goodie, person above my post, HMmmm, what should I wear? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

i'll leave that up to you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is a black thong out of the question, person above my post LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Out of the question person above my post? Not at all but it might be scary.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I knew you have 2 cents to add to this, person above my post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hell! I throw in a whole buck person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

i can use all the help i can get person above my post!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well said person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think you like the odds person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

you know he does person above my post..........and you have a very kewl scarecrow on your site person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you know where she got this scarecrow , person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

could it be from a thong wearing goat owner?


----------



## gypsichic

person above my post............oops


----------



## Sinister

What's all this talk about thongs, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

FE started it person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Was he wanting to see you in a thong, person above my post, or your goatish alias?


----------



## gypsichic

neither ..........thank god person above my post.........believe it or not he was volunteering to wear one himself!


----------



## Sinister

That is a mental visualization I could have gone the rest of my life without, person above my post. Thanks for the nightmares i will be having tonight. :zombie:


----------



## gypsichic

you asked person above my post.............lol


----------



## Sinister

You got me there, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

got you today and had FE speechless not once but twice yesterday person above my post.........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap, the broom ridin' goat lady gaot me twice yesterday, 'tis the person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

thats MS. Broomridin'goatlady to you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

<cracking my whip> you hear me person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doesn't your hairy bottom make you slide when flying on your broom person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

nope i have a comfy seat installed on my broom person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

made of what, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

leather and foam of course person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sounds slippery to me person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

only if its armor all'd person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Your wish has been granted person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

i knowwwwwwww...............and yours too person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not much of a wish, I think I've been there for some time lol, person above my post...
Someone else will have to grant your wish( can't wait to see what happens there), can't do that for myself


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........we'll see if the evil djinn shows up person above my post - perhaps you'll end up being a goat instead!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ohhhhh! A goat-boy person above my post? Can we call him Billy?


----------



## gypsichic

sure you can person above my post............now where is that evil djinn???


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that the arrival of The Evil Djinn usually leaves in his wake weeping, wailing and the gnashing of teeth. So be careful of what you wish for! :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

i think the evil djinn is a big ole softy person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Ssssshhh...don't let that secret out, person above my post, I have a reputation to uphold.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I believe you gig is up...You big ole softie! LOL


----------



## Sinister

Oh, damn! Just rub it in person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm sure you're not talking to me, person above my post? EWwww! LOL


----------



## Sinister

In the physical sense, I do not mean you, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

I was wondering there for a sec about you person above my post...........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, person above my post, looks as though you were up late last night, I'm a guess that this is too early for you?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post posted a pix finally of the wooded area around his place.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is going to the Vampire Revel tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, rub it in!


----------



## Hauntiholik

What is it with all of the rubbing talk person above my post? LOL!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a great costume for said Revel tonight.


----------



## gypsichic

did the person above my post hang out with vampires last night?


----------



## Sinister

We hung out with something last night, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Something, person above my post? There were a few vampires there.


----------



## Sinister

Yeah, there were a few person above my post. It was...interesting.


----------



## gypsichic

do tell person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

All in due time, person above my post. All in due time.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm waiting person above my post...............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

me too. person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao @ your title person above my post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't think Sin will tell you anything person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

I will say this: The person above my post looked great that night.


----------



## gypsichic

do you have pictures of your group person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I second that,person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

do you have pics of your bonfire person above my post???


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have some pictures of the revel but I need to get them on my website - person above my post.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post likes absinthe and still knows how to party.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Still?? I am not so old that I don't remember person above my post. LOL!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You've been busy posting today, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

you seem to be a slackin' goat herder person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

One busy day! person above my post and no pictures of the bonfire, though, I do have a couple from "new padi" divers!


----------



## gypsichic

you mean other than the one's in the pool person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know it, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

well whadya waitin on person above my post, christmas???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still doing invoices, person above my post , I'll have them up soon enough!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is in the busiest part of the season for his business.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pretty close person above my post, wait 'till the 1st week of Oct!


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my post swims like a girl,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Owey, that hurt, person above my post


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my post as a pic of me in my Bodybagging.com scubatrunks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes I do, person above my post and they'll be seen today


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a very good host judging from Rob's thread in Off-Topic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Be prepared, for you will see the same, person above my post.

Though it wasn't any effort on our part.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post sounds like a wonderful host. I'm sure Sin and Hella will have a great time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's alot of pressure person above my post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

How can that be more pressure person above my post? If Body had a great time why would Sin and Hella not?


----------



## gypsichic

guess it would depend on whether his herd of goats were behaving or not person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow! A whole herd person above my post? I thought he was having trouble keeping track of just one hairy goat.


----------



## gypsichic

he has a tremendous amount of trouble w/just that one little ole' goat.......she has a mind of her own it seems person above my post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

There always seems to be one trouble maker in the bunch person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........isn't that the truth person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know who you are, person above my post! lol


----------



## gypsichic

whatever do you mean person above my post <polishing my halo>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm, a goat witha halo and horns??? shame on you person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

half and half ain't bad person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

half and half ain't bad if it's in my coffee person above my post 







http://www.hauntforum.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=65249


----------



## gypsichic

smartass you are person above my post! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hm, and you're not? person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

are you sure you're thinking of the right person ...........person above my post????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh yeah, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

goats can't be smartasses since they can't talk person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah, whatever, they seem to be able to type quit well person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is kicking my ass where posts are concerned.


----------



## TearyThunder

And the person above my post is kicking my ass as well.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in the peach state.


----------



## TearyThunder

You are correct person above my post but I HATE peaches.


----------



## Sinister

I LOVE peaches, person above my post.


----------



## TearyThunder

I bet you do person above my post I would much rather have bananas.


----------



## Hellrazor

Peaches and bananas. the person above my post is kinda perverted... lOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I must second that! person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

yes person above my post, this goat took typing


----------



## Hauntiholik

You are very talented person above my post. How do you keep from hitting more than one key?


----------



## gypsichic

i keep my hooves trimmed person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one of the best people I have ever known.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Eat any good books lately person two posts above my post? hehehe
The person above my post is a flatterer.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a plucky, she-devil. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

i'd love a good book once in a while person above my post - those rubber tires get 'tiring'............lol


----------



## gypsichic

oops..........lol

the person above my post - thanks for the compliement!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has the person above my post read Deception Point by Dan Brown?


----------



## gypsichic

if you're talking to me person above my post - no i haven't read it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just a thought, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

whats it about person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

best I can do ,person above my post

A novel that is absolutely impossible to stop reading once it has been started. Brown in DECEPTION POINT once again demonstrates that he is quite the craftsman, demonstrating a knack for character sleight-of-hand while always playing fair with his audience. Be forewarned: some of the characters in DECEPTION POINT are not as they seem. Actually, nothing is. The only certainty is that Brown, within the space of a few novels, has developed into one of the best of the authors laboring in the suspense field. His next work will no doubt be anticipated with the same fervor that his books to date will be examined.
The Book Report


----------



## gypsichic

pretty intriguing person above my post...............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I don't read that often and it was hard to put down.


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post no longer has a Gyps goat, courtesy of your friendly neighborhood Evil Djinn. :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Ah but he may be after your goat now person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post looks very sexy in red.


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm wearing red right now person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

is it the red i like person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm person above my post, I think I will let you just wonder. Muahahaha


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you like to tease and torture me like that, person above my post?


----------



## HalloweenRick

The persons above my post need to get a room. :->


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post doesn't know the half of it.

(click my name in my sig)


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post needs to chage that pic to one of her wearing it


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm might one day, person above my post.


----------



## HalloweenRick

The person above my post is afraid to show Kouma a pic of herself.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post doesnt know what i've already seen


----------



## HalloweenRick

Good point, person above my post.


----------



## TearyThunder

Yep the person above the person above my post has seen a lot.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post has seen a lot too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm afrtaid to get in the middle, people above my post lol


----------



## TearyThunder

It could get interesting if you did person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my, person above my post!


----------



## Koumajutsu

But, I won't share with the person above my post. Sorry


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post like myself, tends to disappear once they get in chat.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is on here early this morning


----------



## Sinister

So is the person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i usually try to get on around 8 person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to change her user title since she is no longer a goat lady.


----------



## gypsichic

any suggestions person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have a few....person above my post LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You could be "kept woman in cage"? person above my last post??


----------



## gypsichic

i'm sure you do person above my post!............lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to do something in Messed Up Wish list.


----------



## Beepem

the person above my post i think recently delted one of my threads =p lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you sure it wasn't moved person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Beep is unfortunately right, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ouch person above my post. I'll start munching on my foot now.


----------



## Sinister

Not necessary, person above my post. It was a situation that was easily taken care of.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I would someday enjoy meeting, the person above my post.
So that, when his Award winning screenplay hits the Big Screen, I can say.
"I have stood in the shadow of greatness and it did'nt smell as bad as I had thought"


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is a real gentleman! :>


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post is a real lady. I said that in hopes of some day geting a pumpkin pie. Maybe i shouldnt have said that. darn


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post hangs out in chat a lot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is fun to waste time with.....


----------



## Sinister

I was going to say the same about the person above my post, especially where it concerns taking a thread where there's little room for too much creativity and making it different. You rock, bud!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should be here just in time for my grilled filet/onions/mushrooms and potato dinner


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post should be nicer than to talk about food when i'm hungry


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should go raid the fridge


----------



## Koumajutsu

I wish i had some food in there, Person above my post, but beer takes up a lot of space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i like the person above my post! but he should do like me and get 2 - one for food and one downstairs for beer :devil: :googly:


----------



## Koumajutsu

I should tell teh person above my post that i live in a small 1 bedroom apartment, no room for 2 fridges


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post i was in the same situation until a few years ago so i sypmathize -


----------



## Koumajutsu

Thank you person above my post, i hope to chage my situation very soon also


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post knows how to make me laugh.


----------



## Koumajutsu

yes, but the person above my post knows how to make me cry


----------



## TearyThunder

Is that a good or bad cry person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

that would be a good cry, person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

You know you are going to make me cry person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

dont cry, person above my post, i'll be with you soon


----------



## TearyThunder

The person about my post is on Yim or IRC with me ALL the time.


----------



## Koumajutsu

what a coincidence, the person above my post is on those with me all the time too


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post likes beer but what kind I wonder


----------



## Beepem

the person above my post has a sweet sig


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post has an avatar that always makes me laugh when I see it.


----------



## Beepem

the person above my post knows whats funny.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has posted rather quickly


----------



## Beepem

the person above my post has a pig with a chain saw for an avatar...?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

doesn't the person above my post love my avatar?


----------



## Beepem

the person above my post is known jas johnnay thundahhhh in chat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the person above my post just made me laugh out loud


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is getting better at the WORD game!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post likes to bust the balls of someone who never reads the first post or rules and posts while he's at work


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tis true, the person above my post has had his balls busted by the person below his post, though.... the person above my post did say "thank you"...... still thinking about that??? LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is always after goats?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got me person above my post, your's is next!


----------



## TearyThunder

You know I keep my goat duct taped up, person above my post, and you can't get him!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmmm, person above my post....looks like I'll have one hairless goat soon


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post should know that I stand as an armed guard over Teary's goat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, my need to keep an eye on his goat??? lol


----------



## Koumajutsu

hahaha, person above my post. But, I dont have a GTO


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post will soon achieve PW status


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has achieved this status twice herself and some change.


----------



## gypsichic

holy crap person above my post you're right!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a very cool chica.


----------



## gypsichic

thanks person above my post..........and love that picture you posted person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

Why thank you, person above my post! I rather liked yours as well.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post got to wear leather this weekend


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post also got to wear some but was still chilly.


----------



## gypsichic

my ears were cold person above my post


----------



## Sinister

My toes were cold person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my posts' new pic rocked


----------



## Sinister

Thanks Person Above My Post. Forry is a very cool dude!


----------



## gypsichic

who exactly is he person above my post? the owner?


----------



## Sinister

Forrest J. Ackerman, person above my post was the creator of _Vampirella _and _Famous Monsters of Filmland. _He has been in several Sci-Fi and Horror films including *Queen of Blood, Amazon Women on the Moon, The Howling, Return of the Living Dead 2.* Yes, he owns the place and is close personal friends with such folks as Ray Bradbury, Ray Harryhausen, John Landis, Steven Spielberg and Stephen King. He has one of the latters very first stories---framed. He has influenced many not only in the movies but in music as well including Gene Simmons and Rob Zombie.

How's that for a history lesson, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

wowza person above my post! that is quite the history lesson!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has a nice lookin bike


----------



## gypsichic

thanks person above my post - I do enjoy it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

is the person above my post dressing for halloween and if so does she have her costume planned?


----------



## gypsichic

i'm wanting to however i don't have a plan just yet .......it will have to be simple also person above my post since i work til 4:30 or 5


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should request a 1/2 day like i did


----------



## gypsichic

thought about that - i might - and do you have a game plan for your costume
person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post i'm going as Farmer Vincent from Motel Hell and try to scare the TOTers


----------



## gypsichic

i bet you'll have success with that person above my post.......
maybe even a pee-tality or 2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should jump back on the three word story thread


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is the latest person to reach Post Whoredom.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post was a Post Whore before me!


----------



## Sinister

I also posted the thread first, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post was kind enough to announce my whoredom in another thread


----------



## gypsichic

you are just chatting away person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is quite talkative herself.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post should know everything is fine now with what we talked about the other night.


----------



## Wildomar

The person, er, people above my post are all quite talkative.


----------



## Sinister

That's cool, because I sometimes worry about the person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post is so sweet to be worried about me. <Blushing>


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post must have posted the same time that I did.


----------



## TearyThunder

Awww Thanks person above my post! You are too sweet!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a friend, ergo, I have no choice but to be concerned.


----------



## Wildomar

So wait a minute, you dont really care about me, person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Did you get the impression that I didn't, person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Just checking. Big Hug to the sinister person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post and i have been posting at the same time


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a big afficianado of Horror films.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post hasn't been a person above my post in some time!


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post is denying his affection for hairy goats


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that it isn't a planned thing. LOL


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post was too slow again. LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has a cool avatar


----------



## Wildomar

Person (lunatic) above my post has recently achieved post whore status.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post apparently has a cool occupation


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post would be sadly dissapointed to know the truth.


----------



## Sinister

We all know very little about the person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post would be bored to tears.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, I all ready am! LOL J/K


----------



## Sinister

That was too funny, person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Thats why we post threads on the internet, person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is taking to the games section very well


----------



## Wildomar

Is that a good thing person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That really depends on who you ask person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

That could be true person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post says he has a boring job but I'd still like to hear about it


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post would be surprised how much time is spent in the office in between projects in the field.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post sounds like he has a lot of extra time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been above my post twice this evening....


----------



## Sinister

A very astute observation person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That hasn't been happening lately person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

what ...........that you're not very astute person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and you are? person above my post? hahaha


----------



## gypsichic

just what are you trying to say person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did it look like I was pointing fingers person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

you know what they say person above my post...........if you have one finger pointing out there is 3 pointing back..........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL .....oh my, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is up late


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so is the person above my post, time for me to go to bed....longer days a comin'


----------



## gypsichic

time for the 'queen' to turn in herself person above my post..........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post was to sit down.....Why can't women never listen?? LMAO....


----------



## gypsichic

cuz i'm a goat in a previous life person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

There's always something....person above my post 

good night!!


----------



## gypsichic

alwaysssssssss person above my post

g'night


----------



## Sinister

Too bad the person above my post left before I got back on here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It appears the the person above my post is sleeping in this morning??? lol


----------



## Koumajutsu

I think the person above my post has the more characters in his name than anyone else on the forum


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in the same part of the state of Cali that I was, albeit briefly.


----------



## gypsichic

glad to see you person above my post


----------



## Sinister

It's always good to see you too, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is enjoying the crisp cool autumn air


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is 100% correct!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been hangin out in chat and games alot more recently


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post lives in a state i've never visited


----------



## gypsichic

there's lots of cows and grass here person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

is person above my post from that state originally?


----------



## gypsichic

no - i was born in CA person above my post but have lived here since i was 6 months old


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you have a goat when you were little, person above my post? lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........noooooooooo just dogs and cats person above my post


----------



## Sinister

FE will never leave the person above my post alone about goats.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's hard not to, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Admittedly, Gyps makes it easy sometimes, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I believe she as much as I do, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

How's the business, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

i see i was the topic of conversation for a minute while i was gone person above my post


----------



## Sinister

It's all in fun, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

do you think FE herds goats for fun person above my post???


----------



## Sinister

There has to be some logical explanation for his obsession, person above my post, if it isn't fun, then I don't know what it could be.


----------



## gypsichic

he's addicted to goats person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whatever do you mean, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

LOL................whose your friend person above my post???


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post seems interested in purchasing another goat.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post has fought a living mummy in a fist fight, and won!


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post appreciates the difficulties of such a battle.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the person above my post knows the legendary tales of my many adventures as a detective magician........


----------



## Wildomar

The person aboves gives too much credit


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the person above my post is required by the laws of magic and time to not divulge any information to the general public.


----------



## Wildomar

As usual (especially when embibing) the person above my post is once again correct.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post buys into my bull**** apparently


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post just swore!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know I swear a fair amount myself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person uses cus words I never even heard of!? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does the person above my post have virgin ears?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It appears the person above my post doesn't?


----------



## Sinister

Can the person above my post repeat some of these words?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

if I did person above my post, I would have to ban myself....LOL J/K


----------



## Sinister

Hmmmmm... the person above my post seemingly fears to tread that particular ground.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know me too well, person above my post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I do not have virgin ears person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I knew that, person above my post, you've made me blush!! lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Blush? I made you blush person above my post? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Blushing pink! Person above my post. Maybe 'cause it's talk like a pirate day???


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post just has that effect on some people.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think you need no effect, person above my post???


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post posted at the same time I did obviously. I was referring to Haunti.


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe I don't have a sailors mouth yet person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Really...Person above my post??? lol


----------



## Sinister

What's with the troika of question marks, person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think he's been hanging around me to much person above my post


----------



## Sinister

So what you are trying to say is that you are a bad influence, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Without a doubt!! Person above my post!!


----------



## Sinister

We gotta chat again soon, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree, way over due....way!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're going to talk each other's ears off person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Maybe tomorrow, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think it's your turn, person above my post ( I'll try not to tell you how cool "American WereWolf in Paris" was....lol


----------



## Sinister

Well, it isn't. No amount of persuasion, alcohol, boobies or money could convince me otherwise, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, person above my post said "boobies" LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think I missed something person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my last post said "boobies" person above my post...


----------



## Sinister

I will say it again, person above my post: BOOBIES!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

So you have a thing for blue feet person above my post? hehehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Uhhh, person above my post, that was a little rough....


----------



## Sinister

Blue feet? I am not sure I follow, person above my post. I have been busy today and my brain is kinda clouded...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awww geez person above my post. You know - blue footed boobies! My attempt at humor was a failure. I guess I need some sleep.


----------



## Sinister

I got it now. Pretty funny, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not so, person above my post, I was there with you...this time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OPpsy, person above my post, guess i was late on the post 

Better late, then never!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been on a lot more lately.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

is the person above my post up early today?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows that I am. Nasty sinus infection.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

blow your nose person above my post...sorry about your illness


----------



## gypsichic

i see you're up and hecking folks as usual person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post got in a little late today?


----------



## gypsichic

actually got here a tad early - although i've been up since the butt crack of dawn person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL I'm sure that was a site to see, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm sure i look lovely outside in my robe w/2 dogs at 5:30 am person above my post............LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm sure you did, but I was refering to the comment "butt crack of dawn"
unless that what you're talking about now, person above my post LMAO


----------



## gypsichic

you've never heard that term person above my post???.............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have, person above my post, just funny hearing you say it...


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........cuz i'm so prim and proper right person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You can tell a tall tale, person aboove my post! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

are you trying to say i'm not prim and proper person above my post???

wellllllllllllll i nevaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............lol


----------



## Sinister

I wish i could grow my hair at least half as long as the person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

its down to the back of my knee person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Like I said, half way, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm gonna get it cut (don't panic....lol) want me to send you the remains?


----------



## Sinister

A very tempting offer, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........i'm in chat for a bit person above my post if you have time to stop by


----------



## Sinister

I might stop by, person above my post. I have some writing to do, so I can't stay long.


----------



## gypsichic

understandable person above my post - i won't be there long myself


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has the same name as one of my aunts.


----------



## gypsichic

you have an Aunt Gypsi person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think that name would suit her better person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........a nomad is she person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

not so much that, person above my post, but moreso the dire warnings about full moons and me being pure of heart....:devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a trip to post with.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the person above my post is sick, but the question is he feeling better?


----------



## Sinister

Just a sinus infection that will not go away at least until i am fully acclimated to this area, person above my post. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post lives where it is always eight miles high (although i may be confusing the wizard of aaaahs with the byrds again sorry)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, put that drink down! lol


----------



## Sinister

Pass me that drink when he puts it down, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post will be given his own due to illness.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is too generous.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

does the person above my post have his bags ready for Oct?


----------



## Sinister

Still not 100% certain I'm coming, person above my post, I will damn sure try.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hope it does, person above my post...Looking foward to it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the person above my post loves the sense of danger i add to the word association game :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post "is danger" in any forum!!! LOL


----------



## Beepem

the person above my post's avatar looks like its frmo scooby doo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it, person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that several folks, including himself is a danger to all forums. :xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That was _WICKED_ person above my post! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post isn't a danger to all forums. He's just a danger to a few select ones.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhhwwwwww, I think, person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is the person above my post still herding goats?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a long trip ahead of her this weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would like to hear of this trip, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

I don't know much about it, person above my post, except for Haunti has to make a speech and the drive to Durango is a long one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess Haunti will have to fill me in, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have to drive 8 hours to give a very short speech person above my post. A rather boring speech at that. I haven't written it yet either. Ooops!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did the very same thing with a wedding toast last Friday...wrote it Thrus. night...finished it on Fri morn...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Was it a good toast person above my post? Did you say that he was the best thing that ever happened to her? hehehe


----------



## Sinister

You are so funny, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes she is, person above my post! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

still up person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see you are too, person above my post...working on a new web page...
New product showed up today (happy dance)


----------



## gypsichic

you like those new toys i take it person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You will too, person above my post 

Lenticulars...way cool!!


----------



## gypsichic

len-whoculars person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

morphing portraits, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

such as goats turning into women person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think you'll only find that in the messed up wish thread, person above my post LOL


----------



## Sinister

Not much going on in that particular thread at this moment, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We'll have to change that person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

whaddya waitin' on person above my post??? lol


----------



## Sinister

I hope the person above my post doesn't cut off too much of her beautiful hair.


----------



## gypsichic

it needs a good 6" cut off person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Split ends, person above my post?

It's from driving your scooter too fast!


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........is that what causes split ends person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I read it on the internet, so it must be true, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post believes everything he reads?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

wait is the person above my post telling us both that the internet is not full of accurate information?


----------



## gypsichic

apparently person above my post...........lol


----------



## Sinister

It's definitely full of something, persons above my post


----------



## gypsichic

alot of fiction i think person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Fiction is a mild way of putting it, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

is bs better person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

if bs means Bolagna Sandwich, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

ok person above my post - thats what it means...........lol


----------



## Sinister

What the person above my post sez.


----------



## gypsichic

what i says goes person above my post


----------



## Sinister

About BS standing for bologna sandwich, person above my post, my thoughts...well... almost!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is somebody i'd like to buy a beer


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is someone I wouldn't mind living next door so we could drink and have a blast all the time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

if the person above my post did move in next door i think we'd have a lot of visits from the local authorities :devil:


----------



## Sinister

It ain't a party until the cops show up, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is correct once again


----------



## Sinister

Wish I could be correct all the time, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post i feel the same


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post hates bowling


----------



## grapegrl

The person above the person above my post is a hot slab of beef! 

Ooops...you posted before I could, Sin.

The person above MY post is working very hard!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post likes grapes


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post has longer hair than I do.


----------



## gypsichic

how long is your hair person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Now its to my shoulder blades but a couple years ago it was to my ass, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post oughta post a pic of that long hair


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post appearantly likes guys with long hair.


----------



## gypsichic

I like long hair on either male or female person above my post providing its healthy and clean


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post believes in proper hygiene LOL


----------



## gypsichic

damn skippy person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I used to have long hair.... person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

what happened to it person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Whats a "skippy person" person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

changing times, person 2 posts above my post...


----------



## gypsichic

damn skippy = damn right person 2 posts above

did the person above my post ever have a mullet haircut?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*HELL NO! *person above my post!!! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooooooo

whats wrong w/ a mullet person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you really need to ask? person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

I would have to agree with the person above my post... mullets are a bad thing.


----------



## gypsichic

not sure which is worse person above my post - mullet or mohawk


----------



## Wildomar

At least a mohawk has been considered stylishly acceptable in history person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well said, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........oh sit down person above my post!


----------



## Wildomar

Does the person above my post wish to defend or justify the mullet as an acceptable hair style?? Say, its not so?!


----------



## gypsichic

i'll defend it just cuz I live in Redneckville..........lol


----------



## gypsichic

person above my post...........oops


----------



## Wildomar

Ah Ha! So the person above my post succombs to peer pressure! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

AND only if you're under the age of 5 will i defend it person above my post...............lol


----------



## Wildomar

So does the person above my post have any kinfolk under the age of 5 with a mullet????


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.............not that i'm aware of person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

My apologies, I sensed a certain trend person above my post! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........i can be tricky - ask FE person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post thinks she lives in Rednecksville, I used to live in its capitol.


----------



## Wildomar

I will certainly make a note of that person above my post.  Oops now person above the post above mine. LOL


----------



## gypsichic

where exactly was that person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

A podunk, backwoods villa named Milton Florida, Person above my post, where incidentally, actor Casper Van Dien is from.


----------



## gypsichic

there are ******** in florida person above my post???


----------



## Sinister

Yes, person above my post. So many in fact, that you can't shake a stick without taking one down.


----------



## gypsichic

complete w/mullets person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Yes, person above my post. That and three eyes, teeth of the same number and rotted, chaw of terbacky in place and juice running down the chin, grease stained CAT Diesel Power cap, Dale Earnhardt's number three tattooed by one of their cell mates incarcerated with them for domestic violence, on their form, etc. etc.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL!!!

that sounds like my uncle you could be talkin' 'bout person above mah post!


----------



## Sinister

Not a CLOSE uncle, I would hope, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

not that close person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Don't feel bad, person above my post, I have a few of those on the outskirts of my family tree too.


----------



## gypsichic

i think we all do person above my post


----------



## Sinister

At least you aren't like that person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

how do you know person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Well let me see, you're too pretty, intelligent, creative, like Halloween and look nothing like the type, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

what if i said i liked Dukes of Hazzard person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

I would say that's a defect in taste as opposed to character in your case, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........my taste has been known to be defective on more than one occasion person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Dont worry person above my post, an appreciation of Dukes of Hazzard just says you are able to laugh with 1970s television.


----------



## gypsichic

I do tend to giggle at their acting in that show person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Exactly person above my post. If you found yourself exclaiming "Yeehaa" every time the General Lee jumped over a bridge that has gone out using just the bushes that spontaneously grew up in the middle of a road, then you would have a serious defect.


----------



## gypsichic

so if i actually say "Yee-haw" ocasionally person above my post does that mean i have a serious defect as well?


----------



## Wildomar

No, not a serious defect, but iff you occasionally find the need to say it with earnest, then person above my post might want to consider some herbal teas and a lot of bed rest.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

what if i wear daisy duke shorts person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Then the person above my post brings a smile to my lips!!


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........so i can wear daisy dukes (or ducks like i first typed!) and as long as i don't yell out "YEEEEEEEe-HAWWWWWWWWw" too much for no reason then i'm not considered defective, right person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

LOL

Well actually I should amend my previous post person above my post to say that any "chic" that wears daisy dukes in heels can say any damn thing they want, as much as they want, whenever they want.


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........i see person above my post!


----------



## Wildomar

Yeah, I had a minor crush on Katherine Bach during my Puberty years person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

I had a major one on her, not a minor one, person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

I think we all did, person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Her and Dawn Wells, person above my post. :googly:


----------



## Wildomar

I guessI had grown out of Gilligans Island by that point, so another favorite of mine was Heather Thompson from Fall Guy, person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Heather Thomas, person above my post and yes, I had the hots for her too.


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post is correct, still no matter how its spelled it was still good for puberty.


----------



## Sinister

Absolutely agreed, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post - i just spent 2 hours in a bowling alley (drinking) followed by 3 hours in a brewpub trying to wash away the pain.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post probably had a good portion of a keg to accomplish that feat.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post knows a lot about me :devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know I watch, learn and listen very well.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hopefully person above my post is feeling better


----------



## Wildomar

I know the person above my post is feeling good now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i sobered up and am ready to read and snooze in bed


----------



## Wildomar

I am sorrry the person above my post has already sobered up since I was living vicariously through his inebriation.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post ponder how much i will be enjoying the peacefulness of reading and listening to music


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post sounds as though he has a relaxing evening ahead of himself


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is wound up and ready to go!


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post is about to pass up Sinister for the amount of posts.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post may be right.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm in no race, person above my post, I think you know that though...


----------



## Sinister

It's all good person above my post, neither am I.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cool, just 20 more posts to catch up... person above my post LOL


----------



## Sinister

You'll probably pass me then tonight person above my post. I'm about ready to sack out.


----------



## gypsichic

competitive are we person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He is person above my post....


----------



## Sinister

I'm not really, person above my post. Not sure what gives you all that impression.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

When One can stick a jab, person above my post, one will


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has a very fetching picture in his profile


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope it puts sweet dreams in your head before you fall asleep, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i have terrible nightmares, so any beacon of light and hope is welcome :devil:


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'm sorry to hear that, person above my post. I guess I should feel blessed that I have wonderful dreams about someone I care about deeply, every night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i talk and yell in my sleep and the dreams even when pleasant are vivid


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post should also know that, sometimes, I do to


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a strange looking avitar


----------



## Wildomar

As does the person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

thats me in the morning person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Well, then the person above my post radiates with a real internal glow each morning.


----------



## gypsichic

lol ........ glowing while wearing daisy dukes..........what a combo person above my post!


----------



## Wildomar

Oh, but most women shine when they are wearing the DDs person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

oh really.........i've never noticed person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

At least from the guy's perspective DDs are very Hot, person above my post.


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post is a "boob man"!


----------



## Wildomar

Actually person above my post, I am more of a leg man!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is "Wild-Omar"


----------



## Wildomar

Actually person above my post its pronounced "Wil-do-mar".


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i also thought person above my post's name was Wild Omar.


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post appears to be with the majority on this one... just the name of the town I live in... too funny.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

methinks the person above my post should change it to Wild Omar


----------



## Wildomar

Sounds like I wouldnt have to change anything, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Agreed, Wild man Omar, person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Et tu, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Gettin' any work done today? person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post apparently never saw the night vision version of paris hilton's "home movies" a few years back


----------



## Beepem

i know what you mean, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah, person 2 posts above my post...Guess I missed that!


----------



## Wildomar

Not enough that is for certain person above my post... but I have a bunch of meetings I have to attend this afternoon so I will be signing off here shortly. 

Whoa.. What happened there!! I was replying to FE like six posts ago... Oh well.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

:devil:


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been a regular character in the 3 word story thread


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i noticed that last night person above my post - i apparently lend myself to hijinx and high adventure.


----------



## gypsichic

high adventure seems to surround you and FE in that thread person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post loves to post in the three word story thread and i look forward to her next contribution


----------



## gypsichic

why thanks............i never know what to expect in that thread person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has an adventurous and trailblazing spirit!


----------



## gypsichic

oh.........why do you say that person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

because the person above my post loves the mystery and high adventure of that three word story thread!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..........i really just like to see what FE will be wearing in that thread person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, fun for some! lol person above my post!


----------



## Koumajutsu

I accidentally misread the person above my post's title as "Herder of Hairy Goatse(.cx)"


----------



## Wildomar

I dont understand what the person above me is saying. Whoops now I get it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Me niether , person above my post???


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post might understand better if they look here: Goatse.cx - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia@@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Goatse.fr_homepage.png" class="image"><img alt="Goatse.fr homepage.png" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/9d/Goatse.fr_homepage.png/240px-Goatse.fr_homepage.png"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/9/9d/Goatse.fr_homepage.png/240px-Goatse.fr_homepage.png


----------



## Wildomar

I think I know the person above my post's home page


----------



## TearyThunder

I think you should see his wallpaper person above my post hehehe.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above the person above my post knows that i use www.metacrawler.com as my homepage?


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post should recognize Search engines arent that sexy.  LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

Ah but his wallpaper is person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post gave me that wallpaper


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post should share the wallpaper LOL!!


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is not getting a peek!


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post better NOT share!


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post has no reason to worry


----------



## Wildomar

I was only kidding person above my post. Although...


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you really want to see person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

I would be very curios to see person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

ok person above my post, if you -MUST- see, have a look: http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y213/kristy510/ds123.jpg


----------



## TearyThunder

OMG person above my post! I can't believe you did that!


----------



## Koumajutsu

we should no longer hide what we have, person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Well, I am shocked to say the least person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

Why are you shocked person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

shocked about what person above the person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm not shocked person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

I was offering sarcasm, person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

I was starting to wonder if you were the only one in the dark person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Sounds like Dale Gribble on *King of the Hill *person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

In the dark person above the post above my post? whoops!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Try to keep up, person above my post!!! LOL


----------



## Wildomar

its very difficult to say the least person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Wildomar said:


> In the dark person above the post above my post? whoops!


Dale was in the dark for many years that his wife Nancy was cheating on him with John Redcorn. Everyone else knew. See the parallel person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

um, sort of... no not really person above my post... in this scenario was I supposed to not know Kuomo and TT were an item?


----------



## Sinister

Um...nevermind...just forget it person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post still has a hack?


----------



## Wildomar

I must be slow today person above my post, no worries... moving on.


----------



## Sinister

Think nothing of it, person above my post! I was just trying to point out, maybe not well enough, that you just happened to be in the dark like Dale when everyone else knew, not that you weren't supposed to know, but...well, you get the picture.  :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post lives in a state i've never visited


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post would love this place.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

so i hear person above my post - i have a good firiend out there


----------



## Wildomar

I have worked in the state the person above the post above my post is from.

(Not to rehash but I think from the point I started posting on this site I knew they were an item.. kind of tough to miss )


----------



## Sinister

Who might that be, person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

That would be the person above my post now


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post "Omar" is getting better kieeping up with things


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in a state I didn't care overly much for.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Really? Not fond of Michigan?...What didn't you like person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Really? Not fond of Michigan?...What didn't you like person above my post?


Never been there person above my post. The lag time here ****ed up my post as I was referring to California and not Michigan


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That makes more sense, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

That's about the only thing that has made sense today, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're day has been _"there" _today? person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Just feeling a tad pissy right now, person above my post. Nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear that! person above my post...
(Want a Hug?) LOL J/K!!


----------



## Sinister

No, I need a nap, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Then, what the hell are you doing here! person above my post. Go to bed!
I'll even tuck you in!


----------



## Sinister

Thanks, but I will manage, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's good person above my post....those 3 word stories sure do put images in you head (I got the chills now)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should enjoy reading this 


"Soup to nuts" is an English idiom conveying the meaning of "from beginning to end". It is derived from the description of a complete meal, whose courses range from soup to a dessert of nuts. It is comparable to expressions in other languages, such as the Latin phrase ab ovo usque ad mala ("from the egg to the apples"), describing the typical Roman meal.


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post has found a very nice idiom.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i'm here to educate :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has pulled his ass from the can again for the second time!

LOL enjoyable read!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should apologize to the detective magician.


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post just might in fact be an educated man.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post would be very surprised


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post has heard of Herbert Spencer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i have a BA in poli sci and a law degree :devil:

for reals.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post, edecation is over ratted!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post - it's ok. spell check will still be your friend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's that? a witch's aid, person above my post??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post just made me laugh.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just laugh? nothing thru the nose person above my post??


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post is somewhat correct.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know that it wasn't THAT funny, nor am i mentally challenged. right now.


----------



## Wildomar

Perhaps the person above my post has started on the drinking again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person 2 posts above my post should check the 3 word story...it could be happening now?....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post poses questions wrapped in enigmas rolled into puzzles


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I need to type slower, person above my post? LOL


----------



## Wildomar

If the person above my post did that I might just be able to get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, i feel the same way! lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is edging ever closer to the 5k mark in posts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is much closer than me


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post isn't that far behind the person above his post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are right, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a very generous nature


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what did I get myself into, person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

I don't know what you mean, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post is on the edge of the 5k cliff


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above the person above my post is one I consider a good friend.

You are a sweetie too person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are you sure of that? person abve my post???


----------



## TearyThunder

Yeah I think so person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is inviting a lot of folks out to his place, is what I meant by the geneorus nature earlier.

And as for the person above his post I count her as a good friend too.


----------



## TearyThunder

Aren't you a little late person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Since I don't have periods, I don't think so person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, thee wit is sharp this morning, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Thanks person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Must be the coffee, person above my psot


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should be aware that I do not drink coffee unless it's a pumpkin latte at Starbucks. To get my caffeine fix, it's Coca Cola, Mountain Dew and Sweet Ice Tea, the real stuff not that **** in a can that Nestea puts out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've never seen "_**** in a can_" LOL person above my post


----------



## Sinister

If you've seen Old Milwaukee beer person above my post, then you have


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

_You mean that you're not supposed to drink that? person above my post?_


----------



## Sinister

Not if you desire to father children some day, live to be a ripe old age and most of it not convalescing in some urine/pine sol reeking rest home, person above my post. It ain't worth it.


----------



## TearyThunder

hehehe That is sooooo true person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You've tried this "**** in a can" person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope but I have smelled it and that was enough for me, person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Like the person above my post stated, that's more than enough


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I've had worse, people above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't even want to know person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a cool avvie


----------



## TearyThunder

Awwww ty person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has some cool pictures on her website of her decorating from last Halloween


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is a real cutie and should have not removed his other pic from the photo thread.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post is too kind :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Awww thank you, person above my post. You are a real sweetie too!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is nice


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has some heavy knowledge of Horror films


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the person above my post just fraggin stumped me :devil:


----------



## Sinister

I tend to do that to folks sometimes, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

that's cool person above my post - i had someone tell me a post i had was too obscure earlier - i guess it depends on one's interests


----------



## Sinister

Quite true, person above my post. I am amazed at times on here when someone LOVES Halloween, but knows absolutely ZILCH about Horror. Strange...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post - i'm also trying to figure that out and which came first for me as a kid. per my parents it all hit me/them at once as a child :devil:


----------



## Sinister

For me, person above my post, it was Horror. God bless Universal and their classic monsters!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know my Mom was/is a fan of all old movies and is the first one to turn me onto the Universal films and the Wolf Man was the first I remember seeing.........


----------



## Sinister

I still remember it was Ol' Boltneck for me, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post that is also an awesome memory - and i assume you mean the original? or the (first) sequel?


----------



## Sinister

The original, person above my post. I remember I was so impressed with the film, I had my parents at the time buy me a six foot door poster of The Monster that glowed in the dark.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post also had cool parents and a cool bedroom


----------



## Sinister

My parents unfortunately were not cool person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has put soem time in here today


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sorry person above the person above my post -


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

why is that person above my post, did you fart?


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post smells like roof beer and cheese.


----------



## gypsichic

what exactly is roof beer person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That, person above my post, is a damn good question!


----------



## gypsichic

I see you've been busy here this weekend person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not so much today, person above my post...where have you been?


----------



## gypsichic

busy w/halloween projects person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Really? Same here person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been busy today both here and at home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh no, person above my post, I might have had 2 or 3 posts today...

Orders and building the Haunt, time consumed....but it does't even feel like work?


----------



## Sinister

If you enjoy it, person above my post, it never seems like work.


----------



## gypsichic

isn't that the truth person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

Did the person above my post see she had a wish granted by The Evil Djinn?  :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

uh, a wish, I nned to check that out, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

and just why do you need to check that out person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thus so, I can grant another corrupted wish, person above my post!


----------



## DeathTouch

Would anyone above my post like some roof beer? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post drinking said beer now?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.......and what is it excactly person 2 posts above?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, due to the lag time for the reply from the person a couple of posts above mine....is drinking "said" beer! lol


----------



## gypsichic

could be person above my post


----------



## Sinister

That question is most likely a foregone conclusion, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can't conclude, person abov my post


----------



## Koumajutsu

you people above my post confuse me


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has cats named Peaches and Banana.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post has more cats then I do and could be a cat lady in training.


----------



## TearyThunder

LOL the person above my post should know I used to do cat rescue and had bunches of cats then.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a cool chica


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post knows gobs about horror flicks


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post would be correct.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might be surprised i'm one of the ones he spoke of last night that doesn't know that much about horror flicks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post will get a lot of great recommendations from the person above your post


----------



## Sinister

I'm sure that person could get some from the person above my post as well


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is still sick apparently - that sucks


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has made several appearances in the 3 word story thread


----------



## Sinister

Once again, you are correct person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I feel sorry for the person above my post. I'm home sick today too, compounded with every muscle in my body being sore from over exerting myself the last 2 days


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like the person above my post will be here for most of the day


----------



## Koumajutsu

there's a good posability of that, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm sorry to hear that you're a sicky person above my post. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Koumajutsu

thank you, person above my post. It's nice to hear a friendly word when you're layed out miserable on the couch


----------



## Sinister

Hope you get to feeling better soon, person above my post. I have had this mess for just about a month.


----------



## Koumajutsu

i'm sorry person above my post. luckilly i've only had mine 2 days


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post should drink lots of fluids (my father recommends orange juice with vodka)


----------



## Koumajutsu

i have plenty of vodka, person above my post, but no orange juice


----------



## halloweengirl

Drink the Vodka person above my post,that always makes me feel better


----------



## Koumajutsu

i think i'd rather just drink the Bacardi, person above my post


----------



## halloweengirl

Whatever works,person above my post


----------



## Koumajutsu

what would you do, person above my post?


----------



## halloweengirl

I would have to be in the situation to answer that person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post doesn't know what "slanking" means?


----------



## gypsichic

is it anything like slinking person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post asks a fine question but its still a bit of a mystery to a couple of us.


----------



## gypsichic

or did you mean skankin' person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post just called me a *******


----------



## Wildomar

Well arent you person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

i called your workshop redneckish person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is clever with her adjectives! :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

muuuuuuhahahahhahahahaaaaaaa ......like that didcha person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is quite quick on her feet and types a mean evil laugh.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm not yer average ******* person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post makes me laugh


----------



## gypsichic

we aim to please person above mah post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post must be from a royal ******* family using the "we"


----------



## gypsichic

not quite royal but possibly close person above my post..........lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know my wife and family think i'm royal....a royal pain in the ass


----------



## gypsichic

i'm sure my hubby thinks i'm an angel person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

everyone tells my wife she's an angel, person above my post :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

when someone says that about me reason my hubby rolls his eyes and says "yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh right'
person above my post ............lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i do believe the person above my post and me are both misunderstood


----------



## gypsichic

you know it person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

we are "complicated", right person above my post? :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

and unique person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post knows it!


----------



## gypsichic

complicated, unique and misunderstood is what we are person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

and full of *$*& person above my post  :googly:


----------



## Wildomar

Here, here, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

we had a good thing going person 2 posts above!


----------



## Wildomar

But wasnt it founded on misperception person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

depends on whose perception you're talkin about person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post - it will always be our little secret


----------



## Wildomar

Is it really a secret if you discuss it openly on the internet person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

define secret person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post - were we misunderstood again? :devil:


----------



## Sinister

You so cray-zay person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why is that person above my post


----------



## Sinister

You and Gyps ****ing around and then dragging the Wild Man into it, that's why person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ah, ok, person above my post - i thought it was cuz i took the Tallman in the Deathmatch :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

****ing around???...........you know i'm innocent people above my post


----------



## Sinister

I did not mean this in the literal sense, person above my post. As far as being innocent? Good thing we aren't living in a Pinnochio story.


----------



## gypsichic

i take it you don't buy my innocent line person above my post


----------



## Sinister

You take it a'right person above my post. It doesn't matter though, still love ya anyway!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post loves me warts and all!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i would also like to buy person above my post a beer


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post is having a par tee?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no person above my post, no party - but that sounds fun


----------



## gypsichic

Fe has been the one lately that's been having the bonfire par-tee's person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see the person above my post has been in the "middle" of it again...lol


----------



## gypsichic

whoooooooooooo me??? person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post plays "innocent" quite well :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

i do don't i person above my post.............lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post made me laugh again.


----------



## gypsichic

like that didcha person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

indeed person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a busy bee in the game forums


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post noticed i'm killing a lot of time today


----------



## gypsichic

not working on any h'ween projects today person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nope not today person above my post - you?


----------



## gypsichic

i wish person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see the person above my post isn't doing much work today.....


----------



## gypsichic

and you would know this how person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I believe FE made the assumption that if you're posting then you're not working person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

I think the person above my post is correct!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post does not have long before hitting the 1K mark.


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post is making me realize I have been spending too much time online in recent weeks.


----------



## gypsichic

is there such a thing as 'too much time online' person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, person above my post, almost 2500 posts since June.....lol


----------



## gypsichic

thats a long 3 months person above my post............lol


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post averages more than 22 posts per day


----------



## gypsichic

is that all person above my post?...........lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is quite prodigious with posting


----------



## Wildomar

So is the person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

and so are you person above my post who averages 35 posts a day


----------



## Wildomar

Can you tell its been slow in the office person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........apparently person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

people above my post are real "chatty" today! lol


----------



## gypsichic

and you're what, a spectator person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Yeah FE, what the person above my post said!


----------



## gypsichic

are we the last ones standing in the games forum person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Starting to look like it person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

guess we're the diehards person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Diehards, or the people with too much time on their hands person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

shhhhhhhhhhh person above my post - you'll blow our cover


----------



## Wildomar

Actually the problem is we are just so efficient in every other aspect of our lives, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

thats exactly right person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Of course perhaps we just suffer from a Obsessive Compulsive Disorder person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........unfortunately that is very true for me person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

You are definitely not alone person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well people above my post, what I meant was "babbling" lol


----------



## Wildomar

Is the person above my post trying to be insulting?


----------



## gypsichic

he's trying to get our goats again person above my post - he has a whole herd you know...........lol


----------



## Wildomar

But does he ever sell them person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

noooooooooo.............he enslaves them person above my post - at least until the evil djinn in the Messed up wishes thread comes to their rescue


----------



## Wildomar

That is one thread I have consciously chosen not to participate in, but do read person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm, person above my post, me thinks I'll have to wish you in there?


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........just gotta be in the middle dontcha person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has had frequent visits from the aforementioned Evil Djinn. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

tis true & i still think that evil djinn is a big ole' SOFTY person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

did the evil genie make the person above my post cry this morning


----------



## gypsichic

noooooooooo............frustration caused it person above my post


----------



## Sinister

PAY NO MIND TO WHAT THE GYPS SAYS ABOUT BEING A SOFTIE, PERSON ABOVE MY POST! I AM EVIL INCARNATE! I...well...I am a softy where it comes to most people, especially where it concerns Gyps, FE giving her a hard time about that goat business and all.


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooo................aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh

now that brings a smile to my lips person above my post


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post is trying to drag me into the "three word story"! LOL!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a mean talent where it comes to writing.


----------



## grapegrl

*blushes* That's saying alot coming from the person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

seems that way to me about you as well person above my post


----------



## grapegrl

The person above my post is a real sweetie! I should go get her goat back from FE.


----------



## gypsichic

be careful person above my post.....FE could try and take yours as well!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is begining to figure me out


----------



## gypsichic

taken me long enough person above my post


----------



## Sinister

And the Evil Djin will make no more goat people, persons above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

yikes..........hate to see whats next for us folks then person above my post


----------



## Sinister

When the Evil Djinn is called upon, anything as you well know can happen, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have no fear person above my post, post , Jiffy the Genie will always something goat related for you


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post will be recieving a personal visit from The Evil Djinn real soon.


----------



## gypsichic

you just don't like me much do you person above my post..........lol


----------



## gypsichic

i was talking to FE btw


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How could you say that person above my post?

After all I've done to you...


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........my point exactly person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my, are having a good day or a great day?


----------



## gypsichic

good .......... great would include me being immersed in saltwater person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree, persoan above my post, when the the last time again?


----------



## gypsichic

for me it was Jan.........too damn long person above my post - but you will be going in a month


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed, looking way foward to it, person above my post.

Though, BodyBags will be coming out next month for the under water pumpkin carving. We are going to decorate the lake with buckies ( there are boats, snomobiles and such on the bottom.
It'll be a whoot.
An underwater Haunted display?


----------



## gypsichic

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh oh ohhhhhhhhhhhh..........an underwater haunt display.......how COOL would that be!!!

will the bluckies be wearing scuba gear or lifejackets person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Depends on how much time we have, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

at least put a mask or fins on one of 2 of them person above my post......lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I will take some pics, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

i know you will person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

would you consider doing this, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

doing what person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hopefully person above my post is having a stress-free, non-frustrating afternoon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

me too. person above my post


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post is rapidly approaching 5000 posts... too many games, person above my post??? and does that break rule V69er29 of the code of Haunt forum??? (actually its rule 1.4) :xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post and my mother in law live in the same country


----------



## Death's Door

person above my post are almost neighbors (I'm NJ, he's PA)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is also someone i'd like to buy a beer :devil:


----------



## Death's Door

Wouldn't mind that at all person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is here for the free beer after all


----------



## Death's Door

Snacks too person above my post - chicken wings go with beer!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i also love snacks with da beer


----------



## Death's Door

Is the person above my post like to cook?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i like to cook, especially grill almost every night rain, snow or shine.


----------



## Death's Door

Yessir person above my post - same here - grilling and chilling!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post shares my philosophy of life :devil:


----------



## Death's Door

Of course, person above my post - I grilled steaks in a snow storms last year. Also, like to use the smoker for ribs and sausages. Yummy!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i also grill in the snow person above my post (i'm quite the sight in my boxers and boots  )


----------



## Death's Door

hahaha - I'm sure your neighbors enjoy the view person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post sounds like my wife! :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, you have a cold beer for me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

abso effing lutely person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

Uh oh, person above my post is drinking and posting again. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

why person above my post? dost thou not think i am generous with my beer


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweeeet, person above my post, I'll take 2 then! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post two fists? i think i dost like person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

tis true, person above my post, two fists, two times as happy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ah, if only we had more than two fists person above my post, then all of valhalla would rejoice


----------



## Sinister

Valhalla doth tremble when Sinister is on the forum, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed, brother Sinister aka person above my post. Tis true!


----------



## Hella

The person above my post has been doing a lot of conversing on the boards lately :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The persn above my post has not


----------



## gypsichic

morning person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well looky here, see what the goat dragged in LOL

Good morning person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

you tryin to be funny this mornin person above my post?


----------



## Hellrazor

The person above my post should know that the person above her post is always TRYING to be funny.... LOL


----------



## gypsichic

i'm noticed that person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dang people above my post, no smiles today?


----------



## Hellrazor

Im full of smiles person above my post,..looks like your the grump...today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Me Grumpy, never person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

not even when your goat eats your tires and shoes person above my post???


----------



## Sinister

Did the person above my post cut her hair yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post stumped me on his latest horror movie pic post


----------



## Sinister

If you like, person above my post, I can go over there and drop a clue.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nah, not yet person above my post - thanks. see if someone can get it fair and square.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Shall we call you stumpy now, person above my post? lol


----------



## Hella

Has the person above my post talked with the Wizard Of Ahh's yet tonight? If not would you call him...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the wizard of ahh's still up, person above my post?


----------



## Hella

Why I think you would be in luck Person above my post, though I have not talked to him this evening..lol he is on a whacked out schedule now...so he should be up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well now, person above my post, I did just that a few minutes ago...must be sleeping...?


----------



## Hella

possibly person above my post, but he was sleeping when I left for work this afternoon....hmmm...maybe he did go back to sleep...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So person above my post, he didn't get the lawn mowed? lol


----------



## Hella

not the lawn person above my post, but he better have gotten the laundry done...:devil:


----------



## Sinister

The laundry is done, person above my post and yes I did go back to sleep. Speaking of which...


----------



## gypsichic

are you mowing the lawn yet person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you stop that! person above my post lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is having a bonfire soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I damn sure hope so, person above my post!
I'll be out this weekend cleaning up some falling trees just for such occasion!


----------



## Hella

Can we roast marshmallows at the bonfire person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whatever you please person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post just asked if he could do something weird to me with his boa


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is almost half way to the same amount of posts as FE and myself.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

would person above my post be willing to give a hint with regard to his latest horror movie pic? i'm still clueless.


----------



## Sinister

Certainly, person above my post. Obviously everyone else needs one too, ergo, I head over there now!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Always the gentleman, person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

It's something Ireally strive to excel at, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

me too, person above my post - refreshing and it's a good thing person above my post -


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is a lot of fun in the games!


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post has a new tattoo that is very itchy!!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

You are so right person above my post! It has been driving me nuts!


----------



## Hella

Have you been using lotion on the new Tat person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've got a bag of marshmallows for the person above my post


----------



## Zombie-F

The person above my post is offering 20% off on Gortraits and deluxe costumes (at his store) to anyone who buys a HauntForum T-Shirt. 

Well, if that wasn't shameless, I don't know what is! :googly:


----------



## Koumajutsu

The person above my post runs a website that connected me with the girl of my dreams.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has a cool avatar


----------



## Koumajutsu

thanks!, I stole it from teh Dungeons and Dragons Online Forum and modded it a little 

I like teh person above my post's avatar too


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is on his way home from work right now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post also has a really cute avatar that makes me smile


----------



## TearyThunder

Why thank you, person above my post. If I may ask, where did you get your screen name from?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I will tell you person above my post - one of my fav DC Comics characters.

By way of history -


----------



## TearyThunder

Ah I see, person above my post, thank you for explaining it for me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

plus, person above my post, it's a cool name :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

I have to agree person above my post. It suits you well.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thank the person above my post who has a similar name for the nice comment.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is being very polite today


----------



## TearyThunder

Why wouldn't he be person above my post? After all he's posting to me.


----------



## Koumajutsu

The person above my post wants me to live with her


----------



## TearyThunder

You don't have to if you don't want to, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

i can't think of anythign that would make me happier, person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post is also a Gemini.


----------



## Koumajutsu

so, you're a gemini too person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Lets hear it for the So Cal Geminis person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

what part of So cal are you from again person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Irvine (growing up), San Diego, San Bernardino (college and work) and now Wildomar, near Temecula person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I've lived in the IE most of my life, person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Sounds as though we passed each other when you went west and I went east person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Well, person above my post, I'm headed down to SD this weekend, might go see JL's 'lovemanor'. Care to pay a visit as well?


----------



## Wildomar

Yeah, I might be interested in seeing it as well person above my post. PM me with the details.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post enjoys treasures of the past.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I heard there was a party, and that the person above my post is bringing the beer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

if i do, person above my post, i might just share


----------



## Koumajutsu

does teh person above my post prefer light or dark beers?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

if person above my post was going to buy me a beer, it should be a stout or porter or dark ale :devil:


----------



## Koumajutsu

ahhh, so the person above my post is a man after my own heart....errr beer gut


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do the person above my post have a beer gut?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I know the person above my post does not!

Do I need to prove it? Pictures??


----------



## Koumajutsu

i think the person above my post should


----------



## Wildomar

Yeah, I think the person above my post is correct!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has an awesome little son


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post is absolutely correct and very kind to say so.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post knows I am wise :devil:


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post appreciates a good beer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is also wise


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post appreciates early comics.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my posts knows i've collected since i was 5 yrs old


----------



## Koumajutsu

sounds like the person above my post has a healthy quantity of hobbies


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is on YIM with me now


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is the sweetest, most loving person i know


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post has Puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Koumajutsu

How does the person above my post know?


----------



## TearyThunder

I know person above my post


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, the person above my post has some very nice _features_ as well :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is paying his truck insurance right now.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post wants a van


----------



## TearyThunder

No person above my post I NEED a van.


----------



## Koumajutsu

what kind of van, person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

Of course a Chevy Astro person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

why does it always have to be a chevy, person above my post? cant we get an econoline?


----------



## TearyThunder

I had a Astro person above my post and loved it.


----------



## Koumajutsu

But, person above my post, with your prop part collecting ability, wont we need a full-sized?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nah, person above my post, I can stuff a good bit in the Tracker so a mini would be fine.


----------



## Koumajutsu

so, person above my post, does that mean you're going to drive the kids to Soccer practice?


----------



## TearyThunder

Person above my post, I am far from a soccer mom.


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you think you'd ever be that way, person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

I think you know the answer to that, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

you might enjoy it, person above my post. we wont know till we get there.


----------



## TearyThunder

Perhaps person above my post. However I know that's a long ways off if that does happen.


----------



## Koumajutsu

so, where would you like to go out to for our first date, person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

Does the bedroom count person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

No person above my post, i meant out of the house


and not just a quick run to the backyard :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno for sure then person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

i still think the person above my post looks good in red.... and black


----------



## TearyThunder

You are too funny person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

it's the truth, person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

I think you need to see me in purple person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

any idea when i can, person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

Perhaps soon, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'm wiggling with anticipation, person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

You know just how to make me laugh, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

you know how to make me...... well, I'll just keep it clean person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

Are you fighting being naughty person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

you make me want to break teh forum rules on naughty, person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

What, no self control, person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

aren't i exercising some now, person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

Maybe I should mention the popsicle again, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you want to drive me insane, person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

It could be fun, person above my post. I'm not sure you could handle it though.


----------



## Koumajutsu

care to try me, person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

I think I have already started, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

LMAO!!! Go get a room people above my post! snicker, snicker


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you know we have one, person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how far does the person above my post think i can handle?


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't know but I think I have a pretty good idea, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

i cant wait to look deep into your eyes and get lost, person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

Awww you are too sweet, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

no, my darling person above my post, you're the sweet one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The people above my post have been above my post for some time


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is now above me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm not sure what you're saying, person above my post?

Is this a "duct tape" thing? lol


----------



## Koumajutsu

The person above my post tries too hard to get some goats


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes he does person above my post. However he can't get the person below your post's goat.


----------



## Koumajutsu

i dont think he ever will get teh person above my post's goat


----------



## TearyThunder

You better watch out, person above my post. He just might come after your's next.


----------



## Koumajutsu

he cant, the person above my post has already gotten it.....repeatedly


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes that's true, person above my post, but I always give it back to you to take again.


----------



## Koumajutsu

that's ok, person above my post, you can have it anytime


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post should be more careful online at work.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'll take any risk that i can to be with the person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

Ah but you don't have to person above my post, we do have others ways of communicating.


----------



## Koumajutsu

but until i hold you in my arms, person above my post, i want to feel as close to you as I can


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post would really like to be tied to my bunkbed.


----------



## Wildomar

Does the person above my post really have a bunkbed?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why yes I do, person above my post, I got it a few years ago for my cats so they could sleep up high in the room with me. However there are a lot of perks to having one.


----------



## Wildomar

Does the person above my post frequent the top or bottom bunk?


----------



## TearyThunder

It all depends person above my post, however here recently I have been on the bottom bunk.


----------



## Wildomar

Does the person above my post hit her head alot when preoccupied?


----------



## TearyThunder

Actually no, person above my post, I did it once and about knocked myself out cold so I learned right away how to avoid that.


----------



## Wildomar

Sounds like the person above my posts occasionally learns from experience


----------



## TearyThunder

I certainly do, person above my post.  I even learned duct tape isn't always easy to get off the metal of the bed but a little lighter fluid will cut it everytime.


----------



## Wildomar

Sounds like the person above my post needs handcuffs since lighter fluid would not be required.


----------



## TearyThunder

Person above my post, I broke the last pair I had. Besides duct tape is much more fun.


----------



## Wildomar

I cant argue that, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post also enjoys the fun and games section


----------



## Wildomar

Is this the Magician Detective the person above my post has mentioned?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

close, person above my post - but more like this -


----------



## Wildomar

The woman in my post is hotter than your bunny rabbit person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

while that my be true, person above my post, Mysto could bag that babe any time he wanted :devil:


----------



## Wildomar

Or would that just be an illusion person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post - would we ever truly know?


----------



## Wildomar

Um, more importantly, would she ever know person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you honestly think a woman wouldn't know, person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post knows much more than the average woman though... average man for that matter too


----------



## TearyThunder

You only know about the half of it, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

half of it.... last i remember, my IQ was only 30 points lower than the person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

You are correct person above my post, however that doesn't mean you know exactly how my mind works and how much I do know.


----------



## Koumajutsu

maybe not, but the person above my post sure knows alot about how my mind works


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has the key to my heart.


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post and the person above the person above my post need to get a room!


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post has been affectionately termed a "Naysayer" in the questions thread.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post, in his posting frenzy, just skipped the letter I in the walmart game


----------



## Wildomar

Doh! The person above my thread is not a big fan of David Hasselhoff and his car Kit.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

that's funny person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Perhaps the person above my post prefers Mr. Hasselfoff's singing rather than his acting?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

any and all such 'talents' are appalling, person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Sounds like the person above my post has trouble "understanding" the many spectacular talents of such a respected and talented Singer/Actor.


----------



## Koumajutsu

The person above my post can't seem to remember tha the Knight Industries Two Thousand was refered to as K.I.T.T. and not Kit


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post has just "outed" me... I never actually sat through a single episode... much to my happiness.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post should really give the show a chance, it was a lot of fun, though cheesy


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post would do better to persuade me to watch Babe Watch  Also a show I have never seen in its entirety.


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't you mean Bay Watch, person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Oh, um, er, did I miss-type the name of the show person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

Looks like you did person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

Is the person above my post a fan of Mr. Hasselhoff too?


----------



## TearyThunder

Actually no, person above my post, but I do remember seeing the shows being discussed.


----------



## Wildomar

Doesnt the person above my post enjoy the magical singing talents of Mr. hasselhoff?


----------



## TearyThunder

No way, person above my post, I think I will stick with Manson or Korn.


----------



## Wildomar

has the person above my post ever heard Lords Of Acid?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I have, person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Is the person above my post a fan?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have a few albums by Lords of Acid person above my post. 
(hehehe - not surprising)


----------



## Wildomar

Right on, person above my post... always nice to see a few fans of the Lords.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have Lust, Our Little Secret and Voodoo-U on my ipod at the moment person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

I have songs from those and Heaven is an Orgasm on my palm pilot person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post isn't really omar, so would the real omar please stand up?


----------



## Hella

that sounds like a rap song lyric, person above my post..lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been taking care of me during my recoop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post went through 2 boxes of Kleenex!


----------



## Hella

the person above my post said he had a bag of marshmallows waiting for me!!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is spending quality time with her kids today.


----------



## Hella

the person above my post makes me very happy :devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has to work today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is apparently still sick and that sucks


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post should be home by now


----------



## WickedWitch

The person above my post seems to know the person who previously posted above them.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post seems to be new


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post seems to not have found a buyer for that goat yet


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post is a sick, sick man


----------



## gypsichic

nope person above my post - that goats awfully stubborn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post and i haven't been on the game threads at the same time lately


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post hasn't been on while I was on lately either


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is always online with me somewhere.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is in love


----------



## TearyThunder

Well do you blame me person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i can't, because i'm in love with the person above my post as well


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have a tear in my eye, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

do you really, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of course! person above my post, I'm a hopeless romantic...I cry at movies...


----------



## Fangs

awww... that is so sweet person above my post.....


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post...Tell the love birds to get a room


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has a cool avatar


----------



## Koumajutsu

has the person above my post discovered weither or not it's supernatural baloney? cause it could be both


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know my favorite cheesesteak is made from supernatural baloney - it's good but the supernatural gas afterwards - :devil:


----------



## Koumajutsu

OMG, ROTFLMAO person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i would think the person above my post would be able to get a whiff even in CA


----------



## gypsichic

good googlie mooglie person above my post!


----------



## Koumajutsu

Don't you think that johnny's a bit disturbing, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i think i'm offended person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

is the person above my post sensitive?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i'm kidding :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

i figured as much person above my post - didn't think for a second you were a delicate flower


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i am a softy deep down though


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, thanks for the complament on my avatar.

person above my post- I have fond memories concerning your avatar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

one of the most bizarre images i've kept in my head from being a kid, person above my post (and i bought the DVD last year)


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post- its one of the first horror movies that I remember. The image of the pig headed, chainsaw wielding maniac is forever burned into my brain


----------



## gypsichic

love that title you have person above my post lol


----------



## gypsichic

oops person 2 posts above i meant!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is kind to say so


----------



## Koumajutsu

I like the person above my post's title too


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a title that makes me chuckle


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post has a title that always makes me think of those beautiful Gypsie women portrayed in the movies.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post has an avatar that i think has been hittign the wacky tabacky a little too hard


----------



## Wildomar

He's inebriated person above my post.... he was at a party.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Did you host that party person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

No, but the party did begin the year I was born person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

has the party stopped yet, person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

All parties come to an end person above my post. There would be one hell of a mess otherwise!


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post has great taste in music


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is three hours behind me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been above my posts many times in alot of forums...


----------



## Wildomar

Both people above my post are very experienced in the ways of posting.


----------



## gypsichic

looks like you are becoming a seasoned poster as well person above my post


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is much more seasoned at postin than I am


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is really messing with me right now.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post seems a bit peturbed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post hasn't been above my post for some time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is usually not above my post


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a pro wrestler in his spare time


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i wear many hats in my spare time


----------



## gypsichic

do you wear matching scarves and gloves w/your hats person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no, person above my post, but i do wear a scarf my wife knitted for me when the weather is bad


----------



## Wildomar

Have you considered a feather boa person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know better


----------



## Wildomar

My apologies, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is being a smart ass again I see?! lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I'm pretty sure the person above my post knows all about being a smart ass (sorry couldn't resist) lol*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

the person above my post has my mothers pumpkin pie receipe


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post's avatar looks like it may come from the same place as wildomar's


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is very nice


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is a lot of fun to hang out with.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post was online with me all day


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post needs to get some sleep like I do.


----------



## Hella

The people above my post remind me of how Sinister and I started out...:devil:


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is a reall sweetie :>


----------



## Hella

I would love to one day meet the person above my post, as I think she is a swetheart as well


----------



## Fangs

Likewise, the feeling is mutual, person above my post :> (wonder when i could get away....  and thank you :>)


----------



## Hella

well you know person above my post, depending on where you live in SD, it is not that long of a drive..lol

I have driven to Rapid City in just under 6 hours before..and you are welcome


----------



## Fangs

well person above my post... im only 3 or 4 hours east of Rapid City.... :devil: depending on how fast you drive... :> i'd drive to Rapid to meet you.. :>


----------



## Hella

OOh person above my post, we may just have to plan something..lol 

I have a friend that lives near Parmalee, SD, know where that is?


----------



## Fangs

hmmm.... i have heard of it person above my post, but have never been there... yes.. we may have to plan something... :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post lives in a state i've never visited


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is offline as i type this


----------



## gypsichic

so is the person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Haven't played this game with the person above my post in awhile


----------



## Hellrazor

Koumajutsu said:


> the person above my post is offline as i type this


So is the person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has an avatar that creeps me out...........lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i agree with the person above my post (creeps in a good way)


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is one post ahead of me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i didn't even notice that, person above my post - very observant!


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post is Online and has nearly twice as many posts as I do.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sadly, person above my post has no basement


----------



## Wildomar

Whats wrong with an attic for hidden family members person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is mistaken about what basements are like


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post is a sick,sick man...(we have alot in common)


----------



## Wildomar

Arent they below ground person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post would like my finished basement - windows, carpeting, full wet bar, bathroom, giant tv, playstation - i daresay he'd want to move in


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post-where is the butcher shop?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

funny you should ask, person above my post, i have my sign and some props set up for Halloween


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post just needs to let me know the address and I will be glad to move in if you keep that wet bar adequately stocked.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nah, i needs my space, person above my post - sorry :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post, there was no doubt in my mind-your avatar gave me a clue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is going as a zombie for Halloween it appears


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post -it appears that our avatars dont lie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is wise indeed


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post makes generous offers of habitation and beverages and then recants.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post didn't read correclty - i said if he would visit, he would (1) realize the error of his misconceptions regarding basements and (2) would then want to move in.


----------



## Wildomar

Well then Person above my post, isnt all of that dependent upon if I visit and therefore wont I need that address to verify your claims? 

Side Note: Please have at least a bottle of Dahwhinnie or JW Gold Label in that wet bar.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

if person above my post starts walkin now, i'll see him sometime in the spring


----------



## Wildomar

See, person above my post, was that so hard to politely extend the offer...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post, do i have time to sell and move prior to your arrival?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is gonna have a roomy :devil:


----------



## Wildomar

person above my post has too much faith in JT's hospitality.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

true, person above my post makes a valid real estate point


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post posted before my last edit.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has edited his real estate market point, thereby negating my reply above the person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

Hmmmm, the person above my post talks like a lawyer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has theorized on the smells of hell.


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post doubts my Hell-Odor theories.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i make the room smell like hell after eating too many supernatural baloney sandwiches


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post may occasionally lie about his sandwich eating habits.


----------



## gypsichic

or he may not person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

how does your garden grow, person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

I bet her garden grows with sugar and spice and everything nice, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post has been very active today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think the people above my post have all been real active this last month!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post must be busy this time of year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post is correct, but I still find time to pop in and make sure you're behavin' yourself! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

never, person above my post -


----------



## Wildomar

I will vouch that the person above my post is telling the truth.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post - you helped me waste an unwanted hour or so today so thanks :devil:


----------



## Wildomar

I dont want to even think about the amount of wasted time I have spent in the Games forums person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

neither do I, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a cool avvie.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post does not 'Snoopy Dance'.


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post has a sexy avatar


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post, doesnt, have a sexy avatar


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post should love me for who I am, not for my looks....


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is the only person who has commented on my avatar.


----------



## Koumajutsu

i'm sorry person above my post. It is pretty sexy though


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sorry for what person above my post? I was hoping nobody would complain is all.


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, i'm not complaining person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

I didn't think you would person above my post! hehehe


----------



## Bone Dancer

And look, this one has wings too person above my post.


----------



## grim reaper

the person above my post is a skeleton AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, person above my post. I thought you knew that.


----------



## Koumajutsu

hehehe, person above my post, you scared a skeleton with a skeleton


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is a post whore.. :> LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post will be very soon.
And I like your avatar too.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post has a broken link in his signature


----------



## Fangs

thank you person above the person above my post! :> hehehe


----------



## Koumajutsu

i like your purple text too person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post, may be moving soon...


----------



## Koumajutsu

hopefully, person above my post. I know I want to


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post--no guts,no glory


----------



## Fangs

thank you person above the person above my post! :>

the person above my post gave me a new idea for the sound for my demon... thanks :>


----------



## morgan8586

your welcome person above my post--person above my post is sporting a new avatar


----------



## Fangs

yep person above my post, i like it better


----------



## Koumajutsu

if i may ask, what's the 4 square icon thing in the corner of your avatar, person above my post?


----------



## Fangs

sure you can person above my post  ~~ i think it is a type of copyright thingy ... but im not exactly sure... i'lll have to look into it  :>


----------



## Fangs's Man -v-v-

the person above my post is love of my life


----------



## Fangs

aww... sweet...  and so are you person above my post


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post has gotten her husband onto this forum


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post has his sweetie on the forum too


----------



## Sinister

I haven't talked to the person above my post in awhile.


----------



## gypsichic

good morning person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Good morning back to ya, person above my post! How's it goin' Gyps?


----------



## gypsichic

not too bad person above my post - hows life in the big city?


----------



## Sinister

Would be a hell of a lot better person above my post if I weren't so sick. I swear, I'm going to cough myself to death...and i don't even smoke!


----------



## gypsichic

good grief person above my post!!! i can't believe you are still that sick


----------



## Sinister

Believe it person above my post, I am.


----------



## gypsichic

are you making yet another trip to the dr or are you just toughing it out person above my post?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has a hairy goat for sale?


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post is at a crossroads concerning his scarecrow submission.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post-decision is made-revamp,reuse & probally no more contests


----------



## gypsichic

yes person above my post.........hairy goat is for sale since how all i get from my owner is rubber tires


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is always fun to post with.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has great hair in HIS avatar


----------



## Sinister

That pix is of Scarlett Pomers, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

good grief person above my post! she was born 2 yrs after i graduated from HS.........i hear the wrinkles crinkling as we speak .............lol


----------



## Sinister

That ain't old at all, person above my post. I'm hoping she can play a part in a movie I hope gets off the ground soon. Just a little over a month and we can bypass nasty little set backs like that whole "Age of Consent" thing. Besides, if worse came to worse, you could always use a body double for the uhm, "objectionable" parts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i like the hot chick avatar that the person above my post now sports


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post is a good friend


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has an interesting signature


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post should listen to "overburdened" by Disturbed. It makes for some great easy listening.....


----------



## gypsichic

i might just do that person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post--I hope you like it. As you can tell, I do.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post's name ends in 4 numbers but i wonder if he'll tell us what they mean


----------



## gypsichic

he might if you ask real sweetly and bat your eyelashes person above my post...........


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I would like to see that person above my post*


----------



## Sinister

I wouldn't, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

whaddya mean you wouldn't??? aren't you a big fan of that not to mention richard simmons person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

What Mr. Simmons chooses to do in the privacy of his own home is his own business, person above my post. However, his public shenanigans are rather nauseating to say the least.  And no, I am not a fan.


----------



## Fangs

I havent had the pleasure of chatting with you in awhile either person above my post..


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post lives in a state that i've never visited


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post has 11 days, 46 minutes and a few seconds to finish that prop they've been planning all summer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post just induced panic among everyone on this board :devil:


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post did not chastise the person above his post enough for instilling so much panic on the board!!!


----------



## Fangs

I agree with you person above my post! :> LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr

From the day I first chatted on line with her,the person above my post has been warm,friendly and all around nice.Too bad she's lives so far away from me ,because, I would be at her house eating pumpkin pie,telling humorus stories to entertain her tupperware club,acting out the entire first act of "Phantom Of the Opera" with hand puppets, redecorating her entire house,(with or without her permission)and chasing skunks,squirrels or whatever lives in South Dakota with a stick to see if it ,(1) runs, (2) bites, (3) chases back. Which she would record on video, send in to funniest home videos and win a zillion bucks.Of course,since she is so giving,she would share the zillion bucks with me or at least visit me,while I recover from the Varmit Attack.


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't think I have ever laughed so hard person above my post. I love it!


----------



## Fangs

ROFLMAO person above the person above my post.....
if you could only see the tears... my gut is aching right now...  person above my post, its good to see you back


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a penchant for cool avvies


----------



## Fangs

Thank you! and so do you person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is welcome and posts in one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is a sweetie that likes my one of my favorite colors too!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is nearly at the 1k mark


----------



## gypsichic

morning person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

good morning to you person above my post - how is person above my post this fine rainy day (or sunny there?)


----------



## gypsichic

so far so good person above my post...........and the sun is shining directly in my eyes thru my door ...........lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has invoked the deadly sin of jealousy in me


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes that goddamn flick *Motel Hell.  *


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know that it's one of those images that stuck in my head from seeing it as a wee lad and the movie was a lot better and scarier in the legend it became in my memory.


----------



## Sinister

I understand, person above my post. I may have a few films like that myself tucked away in the gray area.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Surprisingly, person above my post makes a fetching redhead :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Scarlett Pomers is quite the dish, isn't she person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

indeed person above my post, i concur


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has a thing for redheads?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i love 'em all :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a ladies man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

only in my mind, person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is married...with kids?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

very happily married, person above my post, but no kids - but i think the person above my post has kids (saw them in the scarecrow pics)


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, I have 3. (The next generation of Hell on earth)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is a proud dad and lucky to have great kids.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, thanks. there great kids, want to buy one?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post made me laugh


----------



## morgan8586

Going to work today, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post - i am at work (lunch)


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is lucky to work days. I have to work 2nd shift...


----------



## gypsichic

somedays - esp this close to h'ween - workin' for a livin' is highly over rated people above my post!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, money is what makes the world go round


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is going to Game 1 of the World Series tomorrow :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a Phillies fan


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post likes Nickelback :devil:


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post has not embraced Seinfeld as one of the best sitcoms to have graced the TV in years.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I would presume that person above my post should be going home shortly.


----------



## Wildomar

And I would presume that the person above my post is already appreciating a fine tasting brew at home after enduring a long work week.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct about my brew tasting


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post should have one for me since I am still here in the office.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post can rest assured I did. Many times over :devil:


----------



## pyro

person above my post screen is getting blurry from having one many times over


----------



## Hella

The person above my post is new to the boards and I don't know much about him....yet:devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has been here awhile, but we have never run into each other.....


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is "fearless" according to his current user title


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post helped me set up my router.


----------



## Sinister

How have you been person above my post? Long time no talk to.


----------



## Koumajutsu

sorry person above my post, I've had her a bit.... tied up


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post just made a double entendre :devil:


----------



## Koumajutsu

why, whatever do you mean, person above my post?


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post--dig out the dictionary....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i see that the person above my post returned safely from game 1 of the world series yesterday.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post-yes I did, too bad the tigers lost.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i'm nursing yet ANOTHER stupid ealges loss right now.....


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post shouldnt worry too much--he could be a Browns fan like me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post apparently has worse problems than i do...


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post, need I mention the T.O. incident?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post should know i'm effing glad that jackass was shipped off to those losers in dallas.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has no lost love for T.O.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Browns did not play well today person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

is the person above my post a browns fan?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bite your tongue person above my post!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you have a thing about biting? person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above the person above my post--Browns are in a rebuilding phase, I have hope that in the next decade we will make the playoffs


----------



## Koumajutsu

oh, so the person above my post is the browns fan....


----------



## Hauntiholik

It would appear that way person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a Broncos Fan.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post's avatar looks awfully young to be 100 years old like he claims


----------



## Sinister

Looks in many instances can be decieving, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

is that right person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Dats what they tells me, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

'they' refers to who person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

The Malevolent Demons who live on cold dead worlds and grant The Evil Djinn his staggering powers, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL............ahhhhhhhhhhh..................those infamous "THEYS"

has the evil djinn been granting many wished lately person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

That depends on how you look at it person above my post. If you mean on the board, the answer is "No." Elsewhere, you would have to ask others if wishes are granted and in what way.  :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

holy guacamole person above my post! you are now powerful enough to grant wishes IRL???


----------



## Sinister

Heh heh heh! In certain aspects person above my post...yes. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

i wanna get rid of this headache i woke up with..........can you grant my wish person above my post???


----------



## Sinister

I have found a certain concotion created by modern day wizards called Excedrin Migraine works miracles, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

can you make it appear on my desk now person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Lets shake up the magic 8 Ball, person above my post and see what we can come up with here. Hold on...the blue ink is swirling...Hmmmmm...sez here "Signs Point To No." Sorry, the mystical orb has spoken.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Much like myself, person above my post also recognizes the infinite wisdom granted by the Magic 8 Ball.


----------



## Sinister

Aye, person above my post. It is by this all knowing orb that I have based many of my lifes decisions by.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's new sig makes me laugh


----------



## Sinister

That particular episode of *Family Guy *is one of my personal favorites, person above my post. It's where the Griffins go into the witness protection program in Bumblescum.

"Wait a minute! Pie? Drunk? The? You have yourselves a new sheriff!"


----------



## gypsichic

That mystical orb of yours sucks person above my post.........lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm also a huge Family Guy fan person above my post -


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is about as much a Family Guy fan as I am


----------



## Sinister

Who is your favorite character, person above my post. For me it's like a three way tie between Brian, Quagmire and Stewie.


----------



## gypsichic

what attracts you to this show person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

It's consistently funny, person above my post. If you have a good knowledge of Pop Culture, you get all the jokes no matter how subtle.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is afraid to put a picture of himself wearign a speedo in a Guys of HauntForum calander 

and my favorite is Brian, because of his dry wit


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post likes brian, while my fav is stewie.


----------



## Sinister

Like i said person above my post, it's almost a three way tie for me. Brian, for the reason KJ mentioned, Stewie for his single minded purpose of world domination and eventual killing of Lois and Quagmire because he's the perfect hedonist.


----------



## Koumajutsu

The person above my post thinks about a threeway of Stewie, Brian, and Quagmire?


----------



## Sinister

Giggity Giggity Giggity....Ugh! Person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

holy hell people above my post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Holy underwear! I do believe I'm as shocked as you, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I don't know if the person above my post really can be shocked


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL! Probably not person above my post. I'm tricksy.


----------



## Wildomar

Is that Tricksy as in Trixie (Speed Racer) person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post must be old to remember speedracer


----------



## Hauntiholik

I remember SpeedRacer person above my post and I'm NOT OLD!

No, person two posts above my post. Not referring to Speed Racer.
Tricksy Hobittses!


----------



## Wildomar

Oh yeah!!! Cant believe I missed the reference person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I havent posted after teh person above my post in a while


----------



## Wildomar

I think we both have ben busy, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is a sith post whore?


----------



## Wildomar

And FE is the Master Post Whore person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

he's been awfully busy person above my post - you might be able to pass him up


----------



## Sinister

I already have, person above my post. I am now the Dark Lord of Post Whores once again!


----------



## gypsichic

so lemme get this straight............one of your personalities is the Evil Djinn and the other is The Dark Lord of Post Whores person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cheers person two posts above my post. All hail the supreme post whore! hahaha

You are correct person above my post. Sin is like a box of chocolates.....


----------



## gypsichic

you never know what you're gonna get in other words person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

And don't forget my lycanthropic side either, person above my post. That makes five by my count which include Ken King and the entity known as Sinister!


----------



## Hauntiholik

gypsichic said:


> you never know what you're gonna get in other words person above my post?


Yeah person two posts above my post! Err, I mean no.... he melts in your hand and makes a mess everywhere! LMAO! Ok, I'm being a smart ass.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Ewwwwwwww person above my post.... melty Sin...... gross


----------



## Sinister

I dunno person above my post. I have yet to have any complaints, at least none that I have heard.


----------



## Fangs

I can picture a melty Sin person above my post!  LOL hehehe


----------



## Sinister

So can I person above my post. Summers are hell on me.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post--your avatar makes me feel kind of funny....


----------



## Fangs

you too person above the person above my post? lol 

person above my post, don't you always feel that way? lol  j/k


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post has a long user name


----------



## Sinister

I seemingly have a lot in common with the person above my post.


----------



## Wildomar

Everytime I look at the person above my post's avatar I suddenly realize I am getting hot and bothered over a guy's post.


----------



## Sinister

That is pretty funny, person above my post. Imagine what I am thinking when I post and see said avvie everytime I do.  :googly:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post....thats funny.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post never answered whether the 4 numbers at the end of his user name mean anything


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post may never know the answer to Morgan's numbers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed, person above my post. I'd better brush off those Detective Magician skills and get to work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The people above my post have been very busy while I've been away


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post has been missed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awww, thank you person above my post.

As well as you! Hope things have been good?


----------



## Wildomar

Lets just say the day is arriving faster than I am prepared for person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I understand, we couldn't open last weekend like we planned person above my post.

Little concerned about this weekend as well!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wish person above my post a happy Halloween if I do not have the pleasure of wasting time posting with him prior to the big day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And I too wish the same to the person abov my post..though, our big day starts Friday night...


----------



## Wildomar

Wishing you the best for your Opening person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

i was thinking of going to Sayaka's for some miso soup and Sushi, person above my post, and i thought of you


----------



## Sinister

You've made me hungry person above my post, though not for something that is even remotely what can be construed as healthy. Chicken wings deep fried with buffalo sauce sounds mighty tasty right this minute...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post is one of the most humorously literate persons I have ever met *


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post-your avatars pale eye freaks me out!


----------



## Sinister

Just gave the person above my post a history lesson in the Ghost Rider thread. 

To the person above him: Thanks for the compliment. You are awesome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also apparently believes Nicholas Cage is miscast in said film


----------



## Sinister

He is person above my post. Cage is unsuited to most roles he plays unless that role is a slack jawed yokel type. Keifer Sutherland would have been better suited to the titular character.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows we almost faced the horror of Cage starring as Kal El which truly would have been a nightmare


----------



## Sinister

Brrrrr...did the person above my post have to remind me of that almost nightmare? I don't know who would have been worse: Cage or another they considered for the role, Sean Penn.

"Spicolli?"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post is a fine judge of talent - any suggestions for the casting of the Wonder Woman film?


----------



## Sinister

Yes, in fact person above my post: Monica Bellucci or Catherine Zeta Jones. Either are perfect for the part of the Amazon Princess. I have heard Eliza Dushku's name bandied about, but as much as I would LOVE to see her in a Wonder Woman suit tying me up with a golden lariat and...uh, I mean...she's just not right for a big screen version of the original Princess Diana.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post made good suggestions, while I like the rumors of Indian actress Priyanka Chopra -


----------



## Sinister

Speaking of Bollywood chicas, Shilpa Shetty would also be a great candidate, person above my post. I could even live with Charisma Carpenter donning the suit.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, thanks for the GR history lesson. The memory gets fuzzy as the years go by.

Person above my post is a comic book historian


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post has a disturbing avatar. Icky eyeball thingy.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has to drain her "cement pond."


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yes I do person above my post. That water is going to be frickin icy cold!


----------



## Sinister

Watch out for the "Snow Snakes" person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

snow snakes person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

I was getting ready to ask the same thing person above my post.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A rare but very venomous snake found in northern areas where seasonal snowfall is present. Medicinal spirits of 60 proof or more is the only known cure for the bite of this snake. Does that ansewer you question persons above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........so do do you put this 60 proof medicinal spirits in a squirt bottle and spray this snow snake or what exactly person above my post?......


----------



## Wildomar

Shouldn't people drink vast quantities of the medicinal spirits in order to rule out if they are suseptable to an allergic reaction to the antidote prior to engaging in high risk behavior person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

naahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh person above my post...........life is all about risk!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post need not worry about the ever elusive Snow Snake aka Ice Serpent. They only come out before and during snowfall and strike people whose name is Heather while she tries to drain her cement pond to prevent it from being damaged.  :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I share the same first name.


----------



## Koumajutsu

The person above my post, does -not- have the same name as me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a long user name that I'm still trying to figure out.


----------



## skullboy

tpamp is younger than me,not by much.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is of an unknown age and location.


----------



## skullboy

tpamp is obviously a drunkard.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post doesnt seem to know that we all are


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has a good point!
and the person below his post just toasted a good toast, though, can't remember what it was....???


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post is the herder of hairy goats?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post digs zombies.


----------



## Koumajutsu

i wonder if the person above my post celebrated Oktoberfest


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is still tied to the bottom bunk!


----------



## Sinister

I hope the person above my post picked up the pain reliever I recommended for headaches.


----------



## gypsichic

not yet person above my post...........as long as everyone acts the way i want them to, i never get a headache............


----------



## Sinister

One can see you as the Ringmaster of a circus person above my post!  

SNAP-CRACK! "JUMP THROUGH THE FIERY HOOP, HUBBY! NOW...!"


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........hubby, yahoo drivers, slow cashiers...........the list could go on and on person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

I feel your pain person above my post. My chagrin these days run toward the entertainment field and ex wives.


----------



## gypsichic

i don't have an ex-wife person above my post


----------



## Sinister

If you did, person above my post, I would suddenly become VERY interested in your personal life.  :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too Funny, person above my post!! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post volunteered for cheesecake photos for a calendar.


----------



## Wildomar

Will the person above my post be joining in on the Cheesecake photo shoot?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post chose wisely in HMCDM.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao @ your response in post #4220 person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Yeah...I'm a regular Sam Kinison, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

do you yell like he did person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

were you a fan, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post just made me laugh with his post about underage goats in the questions thread


----------



## Wildomar

Did the persobn above my post have soda come out his nose when he laughed?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know that I never drink..................soda.


----------



## Wildomar

Then what does the person above my post use in his Rum and cokes??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I will tell you that if I am drinking booze, I do not pollute it with soda :devil:


----------



## Wildomar

I completely understand person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post, and the person above him, dont drink much 151 straight


----------



## Fangs

neither do i person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post seems to be a real live vampire


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is posting his bazoo off!


----------



## morgan8586

So is the person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

i'm a posting slug compared to some of these people person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is too modest with a score of 2711--


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is steadily inching his way to post whore status.


----------



## gypsichic

hows that blizzard person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post's avatar is scary


----------



## gypsichic

that's me in the mornin' person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is very self depreciating in her humor


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........my esteem ain't that low person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is someone I hope to meet someday.


----------



## gypsichic

you wanna meet a hairy goat that that occasionally is a victim of the evil djinn person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

That person no longer exists, person above my post. The aforementioned Evil Djinn saw to that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah....buuut this helpful genie can rework a spell or two person above my post! lol


----------



## gypsichic

you need to keep your helpful genie to yourself person above my post!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post resides in a different time zone than me.


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post will celebrate Halloween three hours earlier than me.


----------



## Hella

Person above my post. I tend to think that most of us on this board celebrate Halloween almost all the time...lol we certainly think about it a lot :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

the person above my post is out of her mind?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was going to say the same thing about the person above my post :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post is an Eagles fan--PA's other football team


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the state next to mine


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a tome of useless information much like I am.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post may just have snow on the ground yet and maybe for Halloween.. :>


----------



## mnstrmum

The person above my post is either a weather person ,has a magic ball or is a magician. In any event if your taking requests can I put in for a clear, dry 65 degree evening? I can hope can't I?


----------



## Fangs

LOL person above my post... Sure thing! There.. Done! 
No refunds, or guarantees... All sales Final! 
LMAO!! :> HEHEHEHE


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post likes her steak rare and bloody


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post appears to have been up late last night.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one of the coolest people here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is a writing fiend.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is correct. Now if we can get some bigwigs to take notice I will not feel like it has all been in vain.  :googly:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post-your avatar still makes me feel kind of funny.....


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post's avatar still kinda creeps me out 

it's watching me......anywhere in the room....... ACK!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post would like to be in a beefcake calendar.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post would find it hilarious watching me drain the pond.


----------



## Sinister

Perhaps not, person above my post. Something about seeing a woman all wet...:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL Person above my post. Icy, algae filled water is not my idea of a good time. There will be NO wet t-shirt I assure you.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is making out like draining a pond is not a fun task.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm having trouble feeling my fingers person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Please, person above my post, keep trying to keep them warm as you do this job. Don't want you to get real sick too.


----------



## gypsichic

cold fingers suck person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Yes they do, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post it too funny. You must be delt with.........


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is expecting iffy weather for tomorrow night.


----------



## Sinister

Uhm...forgive me, but I don't get that last post, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - Morgan said earlier he's expecting 50% chance of rain...."iffy" there was my own slang for questionable or possibly not good. Hmm. I just found this in the dictionary. Maybe it's a real word after all


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post must have posted the same time I did. I was referring to Morgan's post. I know what "iffy" means.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry person above my post 

I'm actually surprised it's a word.


----------



## skullboy

TPAMP knows how to read!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I am multi-talented


----------



## skullboy

tpamp is multi talented.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is going to have a great Halloween :jol:


----------



## skullboy

(God I hope its better than today!)
THE pamp is online now.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post didn't post with "The person above my post" in his post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is cool and I know will have a rockin All Hallows Eve


----------



## Sinister

Actually, person above my post I have an all day Horror fest going on. Don't know how rockin that is.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - sounds good to me - have a good one bud. Later :jol:


----------



## Sinister

Will do, person above my post you have a good one too and I will think about ya when Iam tipping back a few whilst watching some kick ass films.  :jol:


----------



## Koumajutsu

HAPPY HALLOWEEN person above my post!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

HAPPY HALLOWEEN person above my post!!!  :[


----------



## Sinister

HAPPY HALLOWEEN person above my post! :jol: Loved the costume, Court!


----------



## morgan8586

Happy Halloween person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

Happy Halloween to all the people above my post!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has some awesome tombstones


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post never got back with me on what he meant in post #4280 in this thread.


----------



## Hellrazor

Thansk about the costume person above my post - hope you had an awesome Halloween!!!

PS: he meant you are a "card" and need to be dealt with, person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post-thank you for clarifying my "dealt" with comment. After rereading it, I realized it could be misunderstood. Sorry about that Sinister......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post had some crappy weather last night.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post bleeds Philly Green


----------



## Sinister

I would like to thank the person above my post for clarifying things for me even if with a little help from friends. We be cool!


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is dealing with a horrible toothache right now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is younger than me.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is an old man


----------



## mnstrmum

if THE PERSON ABOVE MY POST thinks that the PERSON ABOVE THEIR POST is old...Then I must be ready for the geriatric ward


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know that Morgan likes to bust my shoes :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post loves it when I bust his shoes.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post I consider a good friend!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has really cool pictures on her webpage from Halloween 2006


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post had a cool costume for Halloween. :jol:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post was suffering with a toothache. (all better now?)


----------



## Sinister

Not only no, person above my post, but hell no. It's not so bad today, but the day isn't over yet and that can change at any time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should buy some whiskey


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does the person above my post prefer beer to hard liquor?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - I will tell you I like both!


----------



## Wildomar

I think the person above my post usually gets snockered on beer before posting on this forum.


----------



## skullboy

The P.A.M.P knows the person above his post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Both people above my post are nuts! :devil:


----------



## skullboy

The P.A.M.P hasn't seen nuts yet!(Why does that sound wrong?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like having person above my post here - he's making me look normal


----------



## Wildomar

Person avbove my post may have a point there.


----------



## skullboy

The P.A.M.P.s are too kind.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You want kind, person above my post? Post your picture on the Post Your Picture thread :devil:


----------



## skullboy

The P.A.M.P doesn't know I look like the kid from Mask.(I don't do cameras.)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post and I could have an ugly-off


----------



## skullboy

I have never heard of an ugly-off P.A.M.P.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Made that up person above my post - like a bake off, cook off.... you said you got an ugly mug - I was saying we could have an ugly off.....


----------



## Hella

what a fun concept person above my post, I know of some people that should enter...:devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is at work right now. :devil:


----------



## Hella

indeed I am person above my post, but as you can see I am not really working..yet...my night will get into full swing here in about 15 minutes when the 1st flight of my night comes in.


----------



## Sinister

I do not envy you there person above my post.


----------



## Hella

no I would bet not person above my post, I would rather be doing something else....got any ideas?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post Is out of her mind(?)


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post likes to listen to Disturbed :>


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post,doesn't have Tupperware Parties.So,goodness knows what she is selling out of the trunk of her car in the parking lot of the local Moose Lodge.It cant be what people say because, all her friends and family have been accounted for and they still have all thier limbs...........


----------



## Fangs

ROFLMAO person above my post..... hehehehehehehe :> hey person above my post, "wanna buy some candy?" :devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

oooo...... person above my post,I love candy,
but not Tootsie Rolls, beacause they remind me of CatTurds...
Also I dont have a lot of cash,so I will have to sing for my candy.
Here's a little ditty I wrote....

Stepped on a hairball in the night
It was wet and cold,
gave me a fright.
Felt just like an old
banana slug,
smashed it real good into the rug.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post deserves lots of candy for that one! hehehe


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Thank you,person above my post
When I grow up I want to be Rogers and Hammerstein


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........thats quite the lil' ditty you wrote person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should let her goat take the Harley for a spin


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post loves it when I bust his shoes


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post wants to see pictures of new forum members.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post appears to have been up late last night.


----------



## Sinister

Your powers of perception serve you well, person above my post. Sadly, I set my alarm clock for the wrong time and missed work.  What else to do, ya know?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows I have an acute grasp of the obvious :googly:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should be informed i have a streak of that very thing running through me as well.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, how's that toothache? Just be sure to avoid any doctors named Giggles.


----------



## Sinister

Tolerable, person above my post. Also avoids Doctors, West, Frankenstein, Kervorkian, Mengele, Satan and Lilith Crane.


----------



## gypsichic

lol @ lilith crane person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Glad you saw the humor in that person above my post. I seemingly forgot Dr. Ben Dover in that equation...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post could end up with problems other than his tooth if he saw that last physician...


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to see a doctor also (mental)


----------



## gypsichic

if truth be known person above my post - we probably all do :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post speaks the truth! :devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes some damn fine Horror films.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - when I win Powerball and/or become independently wealthy, I will hire you to work with me on a script for a "reimagining" of Motel Hell :devil:


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post needs to buy powerball tickets before he has a chance of winning


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has been fighting a cold.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post doesn't visit like she used to


----------



## Sinister

I was thinking about that very thing a few days ago, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post thinks too much.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is afraid to taunt Happy Fun Balls


----------



## TearyThunder

I think the person above my post should know I am very busy at the moment with a lot of things going on in my life and will be back to normal very soon. I miss all the people above my post too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will soon not be so busy.


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post has been known to post a little too enthusiastically.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

person above my post is a whore.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post is in high demand in the 'Post a picture of yourself forum.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the same country as my mother in law.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post hates meetings.........


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post joined in August :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is 99 posts away from reaching the 1k mark.


----------



## Sinister

Here I was thinking Dark Bat already hit the Post Whore status, person above my post. Strange...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post changed his hair color again.


----------



## Sinister

Change makes the world go around, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post loves change


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has not been person above my post in a while.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to post a new pic of himself


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is out of his mind.


----------



## Sinister

I think the majority of us on this board are, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct, but you should still post a new pic


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know that the drama associated with my picture would break the internet in half


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, thats what I saw from reading the old posts. I have to see for myself. The back of your head dont count.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good luck on convincing him person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, maybe a group effort would help?


----------



## Hauntiholik

OH BOY! My mind took that in a whole other direction, person above my post. One way or another some convincing would be happening.

Who let me off of the leash?


----------



## morgan8586

Ha, Ha person above my post. JT just needs some words of encouragement from his dear old friends from the Forum


----------



## gypsichic

Jt never seems to need encouragement person above my post - he's capable alllllllllllllll on his own!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People above my post can enjoy my pig mask face pictures.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, I do, I do. I just want to see the mask behind the mask.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post gave up and went offline.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post, should know I'd never give up that easy.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post doesn't love me anymore


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post calls people "dear" a lot


----------



## Bone Dancer

She calls everybody "dear", person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i haven't seen much of you online lately person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post has had a dreadful time selling her goat.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geee, and all this time I been looking for a hairy goat, person above my post.

your right, I been taking a break, need to recharge.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should look into the recharging abilities of a hairy goat.


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post appears to have a strong penchant for farm animals?? Pigs and goats, Oh My!


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post should try to never move, we wouldnt recognize him if he changed his name


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post likes Cask 'n Cleaver


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post should know that I still love her


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is 271 posts away from whore status


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and I HIGHLY recommend the original 1962 Horror classic, *Carnival of Souls *for those looking to be totally creeped out.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think the person above my post will miss out on HorrorFest.


----------



## Sinister

I'm sad to say the person above my post is probably right. However, if things go the way I want them too when I fly out to L.A. it might be worth it in the end. Besides, there's always DVD. Just got to get those titles so I can be sure to pick them up when they come out. :xbones:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to get a tooth pulled


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post wears a size 12 shoe.


----------



## Koumajutsu

The person above my post just got a new job


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is on a POS computer right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on the new job person above my post!


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks person above my post! I am still not sure how it's going to work out but I am hoping it all will be good.


----------



## trishaanne

The person above my post is like a long lost daughter to me.


----------



## TearyThunder

Well at least you finally found me person above my post  You are the mom I didn't have that I wished I had.


----------



## trishaanne

Well, person above my post, would like a few brothers and sisters to move in with you to keep you company and get them out of here?


----------



## TearyThunder

Person above my post (I keep wanting to say mom  ) I don't have the room right now since I am overloaded with Halloween and have the 3 cats but that may be changing pretty soon.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is interested in the size of my .....shoe.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is your shoe size something to ponder, person above my post? My twin brother's shoe size is 15EEE.


----------



## TearyThunder

Is your brother single, person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

My brother is VERY single person above my post. He should not be allowed to reproduce however.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post wishes for her twin not to reproduce


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post never seems to be on the same time as I do anymore.


----------



## skullboy

THe person above my post has something against crazy people.


----------



## Sinister

Then I must be a self loather, person above my post, cuz I think I fall into that category too. :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Abracadbra, person above my post, we're both on! - be careful what you wish for :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has smelly boots


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is always giving the person above their post a hard time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a mythical land whose name contains quotation marks.


----------



## skullboy

The person above my post likes JLU.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has no info in his public profile


----------



## skullboy

Is that better person above my post?


----------



## Wildomar

Perhaps the person above my post is not allowed out in public?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now offline.


----------



## gypsichic

lol @ the Interests of 'unmentionables' person 3 posts above mine


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post must have been reading my non existing profile.


----------



## gypsichic

i was person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has multiple chat icons by which she is able to chat


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post just posted the 4444th post to this thread.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should recheck her stats.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post posted last in the Walmart A-Z thread


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The word unmentionables makes person above my post chuckle


----------



## gypsichic

it does indeed person above my post............makes my mind get close to the gutter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is like the rest of the lunatics on this board :devil:


----------



## mnstrmum

the person above my post likes being associated with people who are lunatics


----------



## gypsichic

you must too person above my post since you're hangin' out with us!


----------



## mnstrmum

You are right PERSON ABOVE MY POST...I am and I am not medicated!


----------



## Wildomar

Person above my post is appearently in need of medication.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post has been off his for some time now


----------



## Fangs

and so has the person above my post!  :googly:  hehehe j/k


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post used three smiley faces in her post.


----------



## Wildomar

Technically speaking, Person Above My Post, the person above your post used Big Grin, Googlyeyes, and Wink.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post must be an accountant,way toooo detailed.


----------



## Wildomar

In many ways you arent too far off person above my post


----------



## skullboy

I will take that as a compliment,person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post seems to not know how to spell Jagermeister


----------



## Johnny Thunder

To be fair to the person above his post, the person above my post should recognize that when one is consuming said spirit, one is rarely able to spell


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my posts knows his mention in his post from experience.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post feel asleep at work today.


----------



## TearyThunder

Shhh, person above my post, you aren't supposed to tell everyone!


----------



## Bone Dancer

OK person above my post, it will be our little secret.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'm still waiting to see the person above my post dance.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is working today.


----------



## Koumajutsu

that all depends on your perspecive of 'work' person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

Would you be referring to my little nap, person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i was thinking more along the lines of me postign in HF instead of testing electronics, person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

Ah I see person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I cant get the person above my post out of my head. I do want her to stay though


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is really really really hot when wearing a hard hat and holding a tool.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is welcome to hold that tool anytime


----------



## TearyThunder

Why would I want to hold that tool for person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

you never know when you might need to get a nut loose person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't think I need that much torque person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

yes person above my post. but as you can see from this equation:










Torque means power


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you think that the nut would be that tight that I would have to worry about it, person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, person above my post, if you have to pull at it too much, you might strip it.


----------



## TearyThunder

Person above my post, don't you know wd-40 will loosen anything?


----------



## Sinister

johnnythunder said:


> To be fair to the person above his post, the person above my post should recognize that when one is consuming said spirit, one is rarely able to spell


In that case, JT there must be quite a few intoxicated people on here at any given time. 

The person above my post is starting to post more again.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post changed their Avi yet again


----------



## Sinister

Has the person above my post been doing anymore writing as of late?


----------



## claymud

Yes I have person above my post. How have your own Literary adventures been going as of late?


----------



## Sinister

Quite well, infact person above my post. Glad to hear yours is coming along.


----------



## claymud

Well person above my post I'd enjoy reading some of your new stuff.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has an interesting avatar.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I haven't been on at the same time much since Halloween.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has a high tollerance for Barney.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post always seems to go against the grain in Horror Movie Death Match.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Perhaps she just wants to cancel out your vote person above my post? hehehe


----------



## Sinister

Could be, person above my post. I have wondered that very thing from time to time.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post really loves change.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is creeping ever closer to whore status.


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is way past whore status.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a posting goddess


----------



## TearyThunder

hahahaha I'm far from a goddess, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post is a goddess to me


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may have a biased opinion.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post likes Frankenstein


----------



## TearyThunder

Well person above my post, am I a goddess like Branwen or Cerridwen?


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post likes Frankenstein too


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post needs to hurry up and be a whore with the rest of us.


----------



## Koumajutsu

If we're going with celtic goddesses, person above my post, it would be Morrigan. Since she suits you well  See?:


----------



## Bone Dancer

TT's hair is dark and not green, but other then that-------, person above this post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

she would dye it green, if i asked, person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

Do you want me to person above my post?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Do you think you can match that whole outfit person above my post?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well I already have some things that do match person above my post.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You have wings that big, person above my post


----------



## TearyThunder

No, I have to grow them first, person above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

you know, It might be a lot of fun to do that outfit person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post likes women with green hair


----------



## TearyThunder

Person above my post, I don't think he would care what color my hair is actually.


----------



## Koumajutsu

the person above my post doesnt even really need that outfit either


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post likes being tied to bunks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should combine interests and attempt scrapbooking while underwater in scuba gear.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.............my paper would get a bit soggy dontcha think person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a smart woman; I'm sure she can work out the little details


----------



## gypsichic

that would definitely provide me with a good challenge person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now, if we want to make it truly spectacular, the person above my post should do said aquatic scrapbooking while on her Harley


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post is perusing one of my scripts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a great writer and should know that I am really enjoying said script so far. Said person also deserves the break he needs to make movies we want to see :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Coming from the person above my post, I consider it an honor to be his friend and thanks more than you can ever know for the accolades!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

With any luck, the person above my post will remember me when he's rich and famous :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should be happy, his Eagles won yesterday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is enjoying his day off.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post hates rainy Mondays


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will begin his Christmas shopping later tonight after dinner (and hopefully several beverages) - shopping is thirsty business


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has to go back to doing his work duties


----------



## Koumajutsu

Ther person above my post is running out of time to build props for Halloween 07..... wait... we all are! AHHHHHHH!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post better get crackin'.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been very busy posting the last few weeks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has not been posting so much lately.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is keeping track of the person above his post posts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know that I am quite observant


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post still needs to post a new pic


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is aware I'm a dude, right?  :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is photo shy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is going to be late for dinner and Xmas shopping :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know that I'll be leaving soon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post appears to be stalking the perosn above his post???


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know that I am not stalking JT. I just like to give my buddy a hard time.


----------



## Sinister

In some parts of the world, person above my post, like in Michigan, it's considered stalking. j/k


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is true, person above my post...I do it often!!! LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has been missed by the person below his post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post misses her dear FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post hasn't posted a picture lately...Hmmmm, wondering why??? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know that he is not correct - I did post pics recently. He wasn't around to abuse/photoshop/harass me :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well now, person above my post....I needs to search out such things! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes to post insane photoshop pictures.


----------



## Hauntiholik

johnnythunder said:


> Person above my post likes to post insane photoshop pictures.


What out person above my post. FE has more free time on his hands now.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is correct about FE, who will rpobably be burning up forum threads like Word Association to catch up with my post count in about two hours of frenzied posting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know it person above my post....love the games!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post needs to ditch the goats. That's sooooo last season.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post can repeat lines from movies as frequently as i can.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL! person one person above my post.... I'll need to work on that!!
and person above my post, I see I need to work on that as well!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

More work person above my post? Haven't you done enough already?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If something can be added person above my post....well, more can be done! LoL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been MIA for far too long.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has changed his avatar and I think it fits him! :> hehehehe


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post hasnt been around much lately.


----------



## Sinister

Why is that, person above my post? Because Thanos is purple, or because he's crafty and SINISTER?


----------



## Fangs

Hehehehe, person above my post..... I wonder


----------



## Koumajutsu

I havent spoken with the person above my post for a while... at least until tonight that was


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has switched bunks


----------



## Koumajutsu

not really, person above my post. I'm still in teh same spot, i just thought I'd clarify it a tad


----------



## Fangs

nice to chat with ya person above my post :>


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has a bad cold


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post likes Jack Daniels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a big fan of Thanos.


----------



## Sinister

Thanos is quite simply the coolest villain ever, person above my post. All hail Jim Starlin!


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post needs to see a dentist for that toothache!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is probably right. It's more or less a nuisance right now and i haven't been in any terrible pain for a few days, but the concern is always appreciated.


----------



## TearyThunder

No worries person above my post. Friends are supposed to worry about each other. I really do hope it gets better or you get something done about it soon though.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ahead of me in posts


----------



## TearyThunder

Ah yes I am person above my post. However the person above my previous post is way ahead of me.


----------



## Sinister

At the rate the person above my post is posting, she will surpass me one of these days.


----------



## gypsichic

one day SOON person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Tell me about it, person above my post! So how have you been, Gyps? Long time no see.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post likes Jack Daniels also.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is full of the holiday spirit. Or is that spirits?


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post is a stickler for correct spelling!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So person above my post, if i misspel inn may posts, the persom abovbe youis post wil git upset?


----------



## skullboy

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So person above my post, if i misspel inn may posts, the persom abovbe youis post wil git upset?


Yessm,parson over me post.


----------



## Hella

oooh the person's above my post are causing Trouble!  You know how said person above your posts feels about misspelled words...:devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must realize, of course, that BOTH the people above her posts are TRULY out of their minds


----------



## Hauntiholik

Out of their minds AND they have a knack for misspelling, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I have never formally met.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was up late last night, sleeping with one eye open no doubt.


----------



## TearyThunder

I just noticed the person above my post changed his user title.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is observant  - person above my post will know that I will try it out and see if I like it, or another, or go back to my old one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post is getting creative with his user title?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - who knows, maybe next I'll be a redhead in my avatar :devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post just doesn't know what type of a powder keg he's opening by doing something like that.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is on here early


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should be informed I work overnights and this is now my usual downwind time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think you meant 'down time' or 'winding down time' person above my post. I'd hate to think what 'down wind time' would be like. Somebody light a match!!!!! :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

LOL person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes fart jokes


----------



## Sinister

Yep...lets all have a laugh at Sin's expense, people above my post. It is funny though. The ol' brain must still be somewhat out of it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awww sorry person above my post. Somebody let me off of the leash again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above the person above my post has a bit of the Mad Titan in him this morning


----------



## Sinister

YOU DARE MAKE SUCH PRESUMPTIONS, PERSON ABOVE MY POST!?! HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN I RULED THE COSMOS WITH THE INFINITY GAUNTLET, THAT I ALMOST SUCCEEDED IN BLOWING ALL THE STARS FROM THE HEAVENS? THAT I BUTCHERED...um, sorry, guys...JT knows what I'm yammering on about.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL ...........and lets not forget how slick your other personality is .........the evil djinn person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is trying to make nice with the Sinister Mad Titan Djinn ....and the fate of the world hangs in the balance!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

if i've said it once, i've said it a hundred times person above my post.......the evil djinn is a big ole' softie and he luffs me


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is kissing up to the person above her post


----------



## gypsichic

never hurts to butter up the evil djinn person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can he be persuaded in that way person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

not sure but i figure it might be worth a shot person above my post.......lol


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has a point...it cant hurt


----------



## Sinister

The persons above my post (Ladies only) should know that The Evil Djinn has no aversions to "buttering up."


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does The Evil Djinn like cookies person above my post? LOL


----------



## Sinister

Chocolate chip are some of his faves, person above my post. And anything with coconut.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will also take Jolly Ranchers as bribes


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post likes chocolate


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will dress like Santa for the Hauntforum Christmas party


----------



## gypsichic

are you going as an elf person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

person above my post wants to scare the children at xmas.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post can be a reindeer and strap on a red nose


----------



## gypsichic

LOL..........all of you dressed up would be a great kodak moment person above my post


----------



## skullboy

person above my post X2,I am so skinny I couldn't pull my way out of a wet paper sack.(But I might have the red nose.)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in Illinois.


----------



## skullboy

The person above my post should be getting an envelope in the mail.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post can send unmarked bills


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post has a motorcycle!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post lives in the Phill PA suburbs


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post is too slow,and is new to the site.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is cool :devil:


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post either had a good day or is drunk.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post spurs my friendliness


----------



## skullboy

person above my post took my post the wrong way.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post can make it up to me with beer shipments and/or cold hard cash


----------



## skullboy

I sadly have no cash,person above my post,but you are welcome to come drink from my keg anytime.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I will take him up on that since challenging the unknown is thirsty work!


----------



## skullboy

Anytime,person above my post,anytime.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's sig always reminds me of that Simpsons' quote..."His bladder's full.........full of urine!"


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post should recognize that song.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I do, but it still reminds me of that quote :devil:


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know that I remind myself of Moe from the Simpsons.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is scary


----------



## mnstrmum

Person above my post might be an Eagles fan


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post had never been above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is slowly chewing through her leash.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post isn't around this morning


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has thought about buttering up The Evil Djinn with candy and goodies.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should know that nothing good would come from that! hehehehe


----------



## mnstrmum

Person above my post knows something I don't


----------



## Sinister

I publically apologize to the person above my post for Halloween. I will make it up some day...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No need of any apologies person above my post, the door is always open!


----------



## gypsichic

always? what about a 3am person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As usual, the person above my post is in the front of the line to toss the 1st tomato! lol


----------



## Sinister

that is just our dear Gyp's way, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

true person above my post, if I didn't like it, I would have ducked! lol


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I have never met.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not in person, person above my post, but did when you joined


----------



## gypsichic

takes a tomato thrower to know a tomato thrower person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to stop throwing the tomatoes, especially the fresh ones. All kinds of good things can be made from them. Like artery clogging BLT for instance.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL..........are you hungry person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It appears that way to me too, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post still hasn't posted pics from his most recent diving trip


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thje person above my post must be sleeping?....
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4678


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post loves the Fun and Games section.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Almost as much as you person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a veritable Aquaman.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post likes the games forum more than FE i think


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I have a lot of time to kill while "working"


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........i would have never guess person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post pops in and out all day long!


----------



## gypsichic

i'm tricky like that person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmmm,person above my post...Tricky.....Yup, that's you!


----------



## gypsichic

you sure are agreeable today person above my post..........


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has lots of message options.


----------



## gypsichic

I like to have many choices person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes to talk to people


----------



## gypsichic

I do person above my post???


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is faster at typing then me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post posts quickly


----------



## skullboy

person above my post knows lots of big words.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must be drunk again


----------



## skullboy

still,person above my post,still drunk.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see "trouble" person above my post?!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's Spidey sense is tingling


----------



## skullboy

person above my post knows everyone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post should know the person above his post is a tramp! lol

Naughty JohnnyThunder!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a wise ass :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

unlike the rest of us person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - do you also communicate via smokesignals?


----------



## gypsichic

yep, from the batcave person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's hairy goat must possess radar abilities.


----------



## gypsichic

clairvoyent abilities person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You forgot about the furry butt, person above my post! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

LOL

whose furry butt person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry, person above my post. I assumed all goats had furry butts...


----------



## gypsichic

some could be bald person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doesn't a Baboon have a bald butt, person above my post? lol


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooooooo

why.........i think you are correct person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do hope you were not comparing yours to a baboon, person above my post.
The above comments may lead folks to think you were implying that...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post likes to dive!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Tis true, person above my post, but also like to take pokes at Gyps when I can...LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post changed his user title.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are quicker than I've givin' you credit for! LOL person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has failed to answer my wish.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A framed post whore picture? person above my post?? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is out of his mind :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've been told that, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What kind of wishes to you answer person above my post?


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post was going to have her pic on the forum calender


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is weighing job offers.


----------



## Bodybagging

person above my post is up there in postville


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post isn't online here very often


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is still for sale?


----------



## gypsichic

i need a good title person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about "I'm with stupid >" person above my post? lol
Well, that would depend on what side I'm standing ,on that is.,


----------



## gypsichic

LOLOLOLOL person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post found FE's last post in this thread to be very funny.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post will be flying high today.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post may be right on at least one account. I am definitely floating with what i took for this toothache. I am not feeling a thing right now. :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

OOOOOH! The person above my post has some great meds.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is correct.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is being *wished the best of luck* from the person below his post!


----------



## Sinister

Thank you very much, person above my post! You are a true friend, Jeff!


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is feeling very sentimental. (it must be the meds) LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bodybagging said:


> person above my post is up there in postville


Person several hundred posts above me is off by a 100 miles or so - I'm south of Phila.

And the person above my post directly has a scary avatar


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post wants to be on sesame street


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post works late and eats microwavable meals. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is back from the depths of Halloween, nice to see you here again!


----------



## Nefarious1

I want to thank the person above my post. 

I was lost in the wilderness trying to figure out the life of tree frogs and hippies. It was tedious but I am back for now. My next journey could come at any time. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My pleasure person above my post, just hope your stay is as long as you can stand it! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is ribbed for Halloween's pleasure


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, person above my post, I have no words for that!?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post was *almost* speechless.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should mark this historic day on the calendar!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post doesn't have a life. 
Gees look at all the posts you've made. lol just kiddin .


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post likes to kid!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is not kidding. it's true it's true.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is relatively new here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is verbose. LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has submitted to the board Zeitgeist and changed not only her user title but her avatar as well. Is that one of Sin's castoffs?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sin's cast offs person above my post? Hardly my friend. Something wicked this was comes and it must be me! I needed a change.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I hear ya


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is enjoying a beverage about now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is very, very wise.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I need one as well person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post would be welcome to one if he was closer.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post knows a lot of movie trivia.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is creeping ever closer to whore status of 1000 posts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post is a roll model for those up and coming post whores


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post likes to wear blue boas.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you like a picture person above my post, in thong, that is? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post wants me to go blind.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post agrees that FE likes to inflict blindness on friends.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is in the chat room.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is not in the chat room.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know I need to make dinner,therefore can,t be there.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is making popcorn and jelly beans for his family


----------



## skullboy

Don't I wish person above my post!!  :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a chef


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is looney!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now a close friend and knows me well


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the people above my post are both looney!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's Looney Sense is burning again


----------



## Hella

The person above my post makes me laugh  :devil:


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post likes the devil


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has a cool looking coffin prop


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my post is from my girls homestate


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the same state where my boss grew up.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and I share the same first name.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is going to have a successful trip this weekend - so sayeth the Crystal ball of Chandu


----------



## Sinister

I wish I could have taken a peek into that crystal ball before I came out here, person above my post. I have this hankering to see into future events before they unfold.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, person above my post, how's it going??


----------



## Sinister

How about I call you this weekend and tell you about it after this party, person above my post? I am in all liklihood going to be hanging out with one Reggie Bannister some time and you well know what that's like.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I look forward to hearing about the trip and P.S. I have a face made for horror films, so keep me in mind when casting :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post anxiously awaits an update from Cali.


----------



## Bodybagging

the persons above my posts avatar caused me to look twice.......


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post has an avatar with body parts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post longs to sleep in the ground.


----------



## skullboy

The person above my post longs to just "sleep in" on the weekends.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives near Chicago.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post lives far away.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the same state where my wife's cousin lives


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my posts football team lost thier QB today


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post isn't far away now from the coveted Post Whore status.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post *IS* the _Original Post Whore_ :devil:


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post had to work doubles this weekend.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post left me all alone this weekend...I had to do _something_ to occupy my time :googly: :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is licious in a psycho kinda way :devil:


----------



## Hella

You have no idea how psycho I can be, person above my post...lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - I shall take thy word for it


----------



## Hella

lol person above my post, always a wise choice when dealing with psycho's...:devil:


----------



## Sinister

To bad the person above my post couldn't hang with me, Spaulding and Regman tomorrow. It would be a blast!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is going to have one hell of a day tomorrow. Have a blast!


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post likes awesome music!


----------



## Sinister

It is good to see the person above my post posting once again after a long hiatus.


----------



## gypsichic

I see the person above my post made it back from his trip safe and sound


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to discount her hairy goat if it still hasnt sold.


----------



## gypsichic

maybe i should be it on clearance person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post may have more luck on Black Friday.


----------



## gypsichic

good idea person above my post!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should maybe skin and eat the goat....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Goats are very boney, person above my post! Ewwww!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I was very pleased with the costume I got from the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it worthy of a cat lick, person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

It sure was person above my post!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post now has 2 silly cats a lickin.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is more than half way to whore status.


----------



## mnstrmum

Person above my post seems to know alot about 'whores'( not my choice of words)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should read this thread.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2408


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would have to agree with the person above your post, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, being the naughty boa wearing tart he is, also knows. Knows allllllllllll too well


----------



## gypsichic

you just made me chuckle person above my post


----------



## Koumajutsu

me too, person above my post


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is tied to Teary's bunk! :devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post makes good pumpkin bars, not that I ever seen any.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has a web cam now! :>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that true ,person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should refrain from camming - I don't know if the internet could take more of his boa-wearing antics


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry person above my post, it's in my blood!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should be given leeches for Christmas


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is true, person above my post. You can never have enough leeches!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct, except when they're affixed to your swimsuit parts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm.....person above my post, what's a swimsuit?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post really truly wishes for me to be driven insane or made blind.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, I figured it out, a swimsuit is like underware only wet, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post needs Aquaman underoos.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think a pair of Bullwinkle briefs is equal person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As long as you don't do your elephant impression for me, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who snitched on me person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - I've seen the websites


----------



## gypsichic

there are websites person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well one and only, those sites are not for you to see....person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

and just why not person above my post - after all aren't you the Answerer of All Wishes?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Perhaps the person above my post's unconcious wish HAS been answered....since she CAN'T see them


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........you could be right person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ask and you shall receive person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is cruel wish granter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

speaking of wishes person above my post, you need one granted if i remember right?


----------



## gypsichic

on the hunt again are ya jiffy.....errrrrrr..........person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is unique (per her new user title).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't letting me get my yard work done today...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is helping me kill a VERY VERY boring 'work' day..which, as noted elsewhere, is the longest day in the recorded history of humankind.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll tell my wife that, person above my post.

At least I accomplished something today! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's wife will surely understand given person above my post's desire to help a brother out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Incase you didn't notice that I was joking person above my post, I'm getting back to work! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is dead to me.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post's team has to rely on a Browns reject as QB.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I'd prefer A.J. but in either case the team is done like tomorrow's turkey.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that I had a wonderful time at the Bannister's house this past Monday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post is one lucky Titan :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has a new avatar, but I cant place the face......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - I'm having A Very Dr. Phibes Thanksgiving  - not sure if I'll keep it yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post will eat 2 turkey dinners today!


----------



## Sinister

Once more, I called the person above my post and got a machine.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post should be sleeping now after eating all that turkey


----------



## Sinister

tryptofan wore off methinks, person above my post. Maybe it's time for another "fix."


----------



## Hella

lol person above my post, you know where I put the goods...help yourself. though be careful...you have to work tonight and can't nap on the job


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did you get eat more turkey today person above my post?


----------



## Hella

I did person above my post, Twice..lol at my mom's and at work today.  I am turkied out for today...though I am looking forward to leftovers tomorrow :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is helping me reach whore post status...thanks!


----------



## Hella

No problem person above my post :devil: I am happy to help anyone become a whore


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post just made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Hella

person above my post is 10 posts away from Post Whore Status!!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct in her count!


----------



## Hella

So person above my post, do you know where Zanesville is?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, Zanesville is near Columbus.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is now only five posts away...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is nearing the 6k mark...


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is hard to track down


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is online now


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is not at home or at work.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has helped turn me into a post whore.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is vedddddy vedddddy close


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post sounds like Elmer Fudd....Do you look like him too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is jealous of my manly good looks :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post knows Im not jealous....just curious.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows I'm a hideous freak


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has offically turned me into a post whore


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a new found whore


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post needs to show me how hideous he really is


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As a knew found whore, perhaps the person above my post will find out 

Congrats PAMP


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is taunting me......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a cool bud


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is like family to me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post needs a custom user title


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is correct. Still waiting for the magical portal to open.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has entered the "Post Whore Kingdom" today!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also ate two meals yesterday.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post still hasnt post his pic........


----------



## Hella

Person above my post made it to whore status and has a new user title, I like it :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post hasn't been above my post in some time!


----------



## Hella

quite right person above my post, we are usually on at different times  :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Tis true , person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post still owes me a wish but I'm still leery of his wish granting abilities and/or the consquences of said desire.


----------



## Sinister

I was wondering if the person above my post liked the first entry in Battle of the Scream Queens?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I did and I voted for my sweetie Jamie Lee.


----------



## Sinister

I think you are really going to LOVE next weeks bout, person above my post. It's already been "plotted." :devil: :ninja:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is well prepared and well versed in silver screen hotties


----------



## Sinister

I had very curious hobbies and interests at a very early age, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Me and you both person above my post :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Yep, the person above my post is someone I would love to have as a neighbor.


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL person above my post. Hobbies? Silly boy, kix are for trids.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know I care for neither Trix or Kix cereals.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What cereal do you like then person above my post? Wheaties? hehehe


----------



## Sinister

Let me see...Count Chocula, Frosted Flakes, Cheerios with lots of sugar, Frosted Mini-Wheats, Boo Berry, Apple Jacks, Cocoa Pebbles and Honey Comb. That's just about a definitive list, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's all freakin SUGAR person above my post. Hmmmmm a sweet tooth? That's right, you like sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet tea too.


----------



## Sinister

*sigh* Yes person above my post. I suspect one of the things I love the most in this world will wind up killing me, but I truly have a weakness for sweet stuff.


----------



## Hella

Person above my post should start weaning himself off the white crystal addiction he has....


----------



## Sinister

NEVAH! Person above my post!


----------



## Hella

Don't I know it, person above my post....maybe I should just start buying sugar substitute   :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Why stop there, person above my post, why don't we just load up the freezer with veggie burgers and other fine tofu by products?


----------



## Hella

Oh no person above my post, I happen to enjoy REAL meat. :googly: :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is someone who would have fun on my deck when I grill up dinner.


----------



## Hella

Is that an invitation person above my post?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post likes my new user title.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a cool avatar


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is an online begger.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me apparently read my bio


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct!


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is in the land of LeBron James


----------



## mnstrmum

So isn't the PERSON ABOVE MY POST


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's user name begins and ends with the same letter.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to send me a special delivery original Philly Steak & Cheese with grilled onions and mayo, hold the peppers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's cheesteak might be a tad bit nasty by the time it got out there............


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post hasnt done any xmas shopping yet.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a good looking fella!!!!!(and no, I dont bat for the other team....)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been drinkin :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may be correct......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has no idea how many times a day that happens


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct often.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a Satanic version of Kris Kringle with a hit list :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is my elf minion, helping me wreck havoc this xmas season.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's team got blanked by the Bengals today.


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post could have that sandwich shipped and a few more since it would cost one way or the other, rush delivery in refrigerated packaging. I'll warm it up and throw down on the sammiches the second they get here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post would be sorely disappointed in a reheated cheesteak wtih......


----------



## Sinister

Guess I'll have to make a trip to Philly to get one, person above my post. :ninja:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should most definitely do that, but hopefully he won't be disappointed by the real thing versus the myth.


----------



## Sinister

If it has these elements: Steak (LOTS of it) grilled onions, mayo, melty cheese and a toasted bun, nothing to disappoint person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know it has those ingredients but he forgot the most important one: grease!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post was correct....my beloved browns are falling apart.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has visions of sugar plums dancing in his head


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know those "visions" are not of sugar plums.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is currently offline dealing with said visions.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post loves his job!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is sarcastic.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post loves me for my wit!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post apparently has the hots for me and my sister.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has hurt my feelings........


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok, in all fairness to the person above my post, I may have exaggerated a bit


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is still my bud...sorry about the sister comment


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is off today.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is going to eat.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is have a rotten day


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must be a Bond fan.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I like a few of the Bonds person above my post. Not all of them.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has over 3 xs the posts as i do.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has an avatar that makes me laugh.


----------



## Sinister

Speaking of avvies, person above my post, where is Phibes?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know for some reason I felt weird without the farmer.......I tried out Phibes, then the Fly..........dunno......maybe I'll overcome the anxiety and change again :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has a awesome avatar....continue to fear change


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes the pig.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should not listen to the one above his. Change is good in some cases and this is one such time. *The Abominable Dr. Phibes *is a SUPERIOR film. Too bad it's sequel wasn't.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows I agree film wise (and as to Phibes' sequel), but it's the image that has always been effed up to me. We'll see


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post got no chinese last night....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's statement is true.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is eating his lunch and killing time


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will be going to work shortly as well.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post wont let me move into his basement


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct once again


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a no vacancy sign in his basement


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post lives in Oregon


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is correct


----------



## Fangs

I think I may have met the person above my post once.... :>


----------



## Anachronism

Since I've been a member of both this and the old Badass board for years, yeah I would say _the person above me_ has met me a couple times. I just put an awful long time between each visit is all.


----------



## Fangs

You must be a very busy person, person above my post! :>


----------



## Anachronism

Or very very lazy, you pick Person Above Me :smoking:


----------



## Fangs

LOL hehehe... ok.. i pick busy person above my post.... you are very very busy! :googly:


----------



## Anachronism

If you say so Person Above Me :smoking:


----------



## Fangs

LOL person above me... just go with it!  LMAO


----------



## Anachronism

I'm going with it person above me :ninja:


----------



## Fangs

Person above my post, you are Hilarious!


----------



## Anachronism

I have my moments person above me


----------



## Fangs

LOL--- you are in that club too person above me?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is getting close to the 1000 post mark.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has already reached that pinnacle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a horror fan.


----------



## Sinister

So is the person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is going to have a flurry of activity going on this Saturday given there will be 10 scream queen matches.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know I welcome it. With all the matches alreay paired up, it's just going to be a matter of finding the most comely pictures to post with each bout.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will enjoy said task


----------



## Sinister

The proverbial dirty job, person above my post...


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post had his sleep disturbed by butt monkeys...


----------



## gypsichic

from reading his post i don't think he was too pleased by that person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

I believe you are correct person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post posted the 5,000th reply to this thread.


----------



## mnstrmum

Person above my post must love STATS!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a looooooooooooong way to go before reaching post whore status


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should watch that no one spray paints her goat orange


----------



## gypsichic

ACK! who would wanna do such a thing person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post loves animals.


----------



## gypsichic

i do indeed have a soft spot for them person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I both love animals


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has the ability to have different avitars,interesting.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also has the same ability.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a cool avatar


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post is an angel......


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me shouldnt believe everything they read


----------



## Hella

The person above my post is up late...or would this be considered early...lol


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is up late herself.....


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me and the person above that person are ALL up late


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives on the opposite coast from me.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is offline


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was correct when he posted that.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a grilling machine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post would have loved my filets last night


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, do you use gas or charcoal?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I have a Weber grill that uses propane and propane excessories.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post sounds like he is king of the hill


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post got the weak cliched joke.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is Hank Hill with a beard and tattoos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lately, it seems that the person above my post is always the person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is a werewolf.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was the same if I remember correctly.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is correct as usual.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post changed his avatar again.


----------



## Fangs

Person above my post won't share his picture anymore...  (LOL hehehe)


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct!!!


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me works for the man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has fun with deadly weapons and hand puppets.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post might be getting the snow soon that we got yesterday


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is someone I don't get to "talk" to as often as I used to


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post and I haven't gotten to talk in a while either.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a big fan of purple.


----------



## Fangs

Person above my post is correct! :> (how did you know?   )


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post was MIA for awhile.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is a sweetie! :>
(yeah i was, thought i'd take a small break, but am back now:devil: hehehehe)


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post needs to get crackalackin! I've been working on my next big prop already.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is right! Although i have no real free time--I should be cleaning the house right now... shhhhhhh don't tell. :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now cleaning her house.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is thinking of having a cool costume for Halloween 2007! :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was most kind to PM me with her thoughts.


----------



## claymud

The person above my post has a lot of threads in the Odditys board.


----------



## mnstrmum

I have been to the PERSON ABOVE MY POST'S home town.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, has never been the person above my post


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is a Disturbed fan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a Kevin Smith fan.


----------



## Hella

The person above my post changed his avatar!..very nice, I like it.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post's signature is humorous to me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's weather was much worse than mine yesterday and last night.


----------



## Hella

holy cow person above my post, i was just checking your post count and realized that you talk more than twice as much as me!!


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has alot more posts than me


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post was born in 1976. Same year as my beloved Duster.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a beloved Duster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was born during the Bicentennial.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post fills large shoes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post bagged hot stewardesses back in the day


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

The person above my post has changed his avatar since I last signed on.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post joined about the same time I did.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me lives in the burbs


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post posts some funny pics


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my posted worked all weekend.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post went back to the good Dr. Anton Phibes for his newest avvie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is also a fan of the good doctor - I finally found one of him that I liked.


----------



## Sinister

You chose well, person above my post. That avvie kicks ass!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's scream queens matches have been interesting in terms of who is getting the votes...


----------



## Sinister

Indeed they have, person above my post. Even more so, the women whom I would vote for no matter who they are up against haven't even entered the fray yet.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has hot chicks comin' out his ears


----------



## Sinister

My newest avvie is my actual hands on fave as far as winning the series, person above my post. She's one of the one's I would vote for against almost anyone else. The others include: Milla Jovovich, Asia Argento, Julie Strain and a couple that I have coming up against each other that I'm going to have to flip a coin on.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a good judge of talent


----------



## Sinister

Let's just say I took a very deep interest in the Playboy stash I found of my dad's at an early age, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I may have been separated at birth


----------



## Sinister

With the way my life has been, person above my post, anything is quite possible.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I do share the same initials.....


----------



## Sinister

We also like comics and Horror films, person above my post. Could be you are onto something there...


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may be JT's long lost brother, seperated at birth.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hmmm that might be bad person above my post. hehehe 
Having two people who are similiar to Sin is a dangerous thing indeed.
<ducking flying objects>


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a state where a friend from high school lives.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is that a state of confusion person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I meant the actual physical state, but, come to think of it, that mental state applies as well


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my post sure has ALOT of posts in the past 10 months


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I have the luxury of having a job where rampant abuse of the internet seems to be ok


----------



## gypsichic

love jobs like that person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has the person above my post missed me? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been MIA.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post--your Eagles pulled one out tonight!


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me watched MNF


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is sadly incorrect. I work the famous 430pm to 130am shift. I did get to read the highlights on the internet.....


----------



## Anachronism

Aparently the person above me did not watch MNF... neither did I


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I are both Doors fans.


----------



## slightlymad

The person above my post has good taste in music


----------



## Bodybagging

As does the person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post does awesome makeup


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a creepy looking avatar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post does not like Dr. Phibes?


----------



## gypsichic

well he wouldn't be my first choice for a date person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post would never have dated me then either since I make Phibes look like Brad Pitt


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........surely your skin didn't look that dry person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Howdy people above my post!


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post frightens me entertainingly!  lol


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post should get Fozzy a new brand of dogfood


----------



## Nefarious1

I've tried many kinds of dog food and he still has the flatulence problem and he doesn't get table food and he is treated just as well as a baby person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is one of my dear friends from the BADASS Universe days.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post might consider Prozyme from drsfostersmith.com
Prozyme is recommended for pets with problems absorbing nutrients, just a thought


----------



## Sinister

Twould appear the person above my post just simply skipped the one above his.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post clicked submit while I was typing.


----------



## gypsichic

i like your signature person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmmm, the person above my post is above my post again!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been scarce lately


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to hop on her bike and come see us in Colorado.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to hop on the back of that bike on here way through and you all just come on up here to MI.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person(s) above my post has to let people know where to buy snow tires for Harleys.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a creepy clown as his avatar.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see the person above my post has changed his avie recently?


----------



## gypsichic

yes person above my post - where does one buy snow tires for a harley before we all pile on my scooter and come see you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post, I've searched high and low, this is what I found for you.


----------



## gypsichic

GOD-o-zickity!!!

and thats just one person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, person above my post, when will you be arriving?


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........i'll surprise ya person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is going to surprise the person above her post by riding a scooter with tractor tires to Michigan! I wonder if you could get spinner rims for those. LMFAO


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I have the same favorite Christmas song


----------



## gypsichic

lmao @ spinner rims person 2 posts above!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is going to pimp her ride.


----------



## gypsichic

wouldn't that be a sight person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Especially underwater while scrapbooking, person above my post? :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........you keep trying to put me underwater person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and you would enjoy it person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post shall guide the person above his post through her aquatic adventures.


----------



## gypsichic

oh good lord person above my post! that could be scarrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post recognizes the perils of underwater madcap eel-filled escapades with the good Mister FE


----------



## gypsichic

wonder if he'd wear his boa for me while underwater person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should be wary if he does - given that said blue feathers would invariably clog the scuba gear - with disatersous results!


----------



## gypsichic

then i'd have to put my rescue diving skills into action person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is the new Aquagirl!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post had a crappy day.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct, and ever closer to whore status


----------



## skullboy

I have been working hard person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post will reach the 1000 mark soon at the rate he's going.


----------



## skullboy

If I don't die first person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You'll out live me person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post reflects my sentiments about the person above her post.


----------



## skullboy

Thanks for your vote of confidence person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is wished a speedy recovery by the board.


----------



## skullboy

I can feel the good vibe person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post are you drunk??


----------



## skullboy

I may be close person above my post.(Can't do anything else.)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is currently not feeling well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that is a shame to hear person above my post
hope the person above your post feels better tomorrow!


----------



## skullboy

I feel fine person 2 above my post I just cant move or breath.I guess it would be called uncomfortable.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is modest


----------



## skullboy

If I dont feel better soon,I shall catch you in post numbers person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll help push you along person above my post


----------



## skullboy

I would rather feel better person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is less than 200 posts to whore status


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has been a large part of that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should let me know how he's doin tomorrow morn.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is waaaaaaaaaaay beyond whore status!  LOL

I've been a member for over 2 yrs and don't even have 300 posts. lmfao


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post now has over 300 posts! Way to go!!! LOL


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me uses purple letters


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is correct! :>


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is also an Eagles fan


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post, I think, believes in the philosophy that you never go ass to mouth!  LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives to the south of me.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post kicks ass!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is too kind with her flattery


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post shoudl give himself more credit. 

p.s. just don't ever **** me off. LOL


----------



## skullboy

person above my post feels today like the person above thier post felt yesterday.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post should share his feelings.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know I am a cold hearted ogre.


----------



## Nefarious1

the person above my post, I would bet, is telling tall tales!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and the person above her post are contemplating xrated chats


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know we would be limited to "R".


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post and the person above his post should know it would prolly end up being more like PG-13. LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post cracks me up.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post needs to shush! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

That sounds like a fun chat person above my post.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post should join in the fun!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post seems like she likes havin fun


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post should go home.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is awful bossy. LOL


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is fearless


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is a fan of Clerks II.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is correct


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been the person above my post a few times this past week.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should know that being the person above my post is sometimes a bad thing! LOL


----------



## mnstrmum

Person above my post seems alittle sinister


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You could say that person above my post....


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is above me!


----------



## Anachronism

and the person above me is above me!


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post must really like the Simpsons.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a cool new avatar.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has good taste in avatars


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is trying to butter me up.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know it is too early in the day for flattery


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is cranky.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know that I've had less than 4 hours sleep....stress sucks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should go back to bed.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has an excellant Idea....I believe I shall.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now counting sheep


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has limitless knowledge of music and movies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is kind to say so, but compared to other people here, it ain't so much


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is humble and would rather be home drinking.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's wisdom seems to know no bounds.


----------



## skullboy

just a lucky guess person aboove my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post appears to be on target for filthy whore status in the next day or two


----------



## skullboy

I have been working on it person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a goal to keep him busy while he recuperates.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is above my post making me the person below his post?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a lot of posting to catch up with me again, but I think he is well up to said task.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed friend, looks like the month of Oct has put me somewhat person above my post!


----------



## Bodybagging

the person above my post forgot to call me back, or was that a clever diversion tatic when asked for a favor...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

funny person above my post, I called almost a dozen times, you avoiding me?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The people above my post need to get hooked up.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post knows who Saliva is.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has been ill....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now bright eyed and bushy tailed.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post likes to compliment people.


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post has a sharp eye for the obvious...


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is sooooooo right on... LMAO

(that is a HUGE joke in my house.)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post would rather I insult everyone?


----------



## Nefarious1

It might make it a little more interesting, person above my post. LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I'm a lover not a fighter. :devil:


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post should know that I am just a troublemaker! LOL :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks like the person above my post is getting coal in her stocking this Christmas....again! :googly:


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is probably right on.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post just hit the naughty list!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post should know i'll never hit the naughty list being the angel that i am


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that why it doesn't "angel" on your Hog's gas tank? person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

what is it that you think my gas tank says person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Hogs have cute tails" person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

well at least you didn't say anything about goats person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, since you asked person above my post...
"Baaaad Moon arising"


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post likes to quote goats. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, lets just say I am fond of goats person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post has just thoroughly cracked me up and grossed me out at the same time! LMAO


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm here to please person above my post!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a people pleasing person


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post forgot goat loving, too! LOL


----------



## morgan8586

right on person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

I just noticed the person above my post lives in Ohio. I used to live there. I hate Ohio. lol


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post hates Ohio......


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is sooooo right on. I lived in Fremont. How could you NOT hate it?! (if you even know where that is!)


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has night vision goggles


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post lived in Fremont...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ms. Wicked said:


> The person above my post lived in Fremont...


The person above my post posted faster than me so my post (above) was meant for the person above his post

:googly:


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is funny!


----------



## skullboy

the person above my post has slowed now that she is home.


----------



## skullboy

damn it person above my post you beat me, er 2 up


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> damn it person above my post you beat me, er 2 up


The person above my post has slowed since he got home.


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm like a ninja, person above my post! You have to be quicker! LMAO

And so do I, it seems! LMAO

I'm leavin this! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post typed faster than me!


----------



## skullboy

MW likes and understands this lil ditty person above my post.
:finger: :finger: :finger: :finger:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Person above my post has a nice middle finger.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post counted wrong, looks like the person above your post has many middle fingers!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should remember the person above his post may be tipsy already. :googly:


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is a post whore! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lets not point fingers person above my post


----------



## skullboy

DAMN STRAIGHT person above my post!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

person above my post, as much as I would adore being tipsy, I have to pick up my kid from school later and go to a book fair! 

Person above my post wants a drinking buddy! LOL


----------



## skullboy

AH SCREW IT person above my post!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post and above his post are still going way too fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> AH SCREW IT person above my post!


Screw what, person above my post? Picking up the kids... or _IT_?


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> person above my post, as much as I would adore being tipsy, I have to pick up my kid from school later and go to a book fair!
> 
> Person above my post wants a drinking buddy! LOL


person above my post (I THINK) should know you can never have enough drinking buddies.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

true person above my post!


----------



## Nefarious1

I think the person above my post called me a whore!!!! LMFAO


----------



## Death's Door

Well, person above my post, it takes one to know one!  Post Whore that is!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It does, person above my post (which is a post whore herself)


----------



## Nefarious1

^^^^ Is not a post whore... Yet!

The person above my post is a post whore 5 times over! LOL


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post is definitely racking up the posts today.


----------



## Nefarious1

I guess you could say that I am making up for lost time, person above my post. lol


----------



## Sinister

I'm glad to see the person above my post back on a more permanent basis.


----------



## gypsichic

howdy person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

Heya to you as well, person above my post! How's it goin', Gyps?


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is a rockin good guy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post had a good time today on the board.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post helped me have a good time on the board today.  lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Persona above my post should know that I am glad since I had less than a good time today.


----------



## Nefarious1

What made the day so bad today, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post would be bored with my personal and mental problems. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Person above should talkto someone about his problems.


----------



## Hella

Person above my post and I need to schedule another coffee chat


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to be obeyed.


----------



## Hella

you should try it, person above my post. It's addicting...lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a haunting avatar.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post likes to fry santa.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also has fun with a drunken Santa.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post will consume the devils liquid this weekend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows a lot of lyrics


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post has a shaved bald head!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives and works in a city that I loathe.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post should give it a second chance... I'm here! So that means it HAS GOT to be better! LOL


----------



## Sinister

As long as my first ex lives close by, person above my post, I am afraid that is out of the question despite a dear friend living there as well.


----------



## Nefarious1

I can have her taken out for you, person above my post. :xbones: :voorhees: :xbones:


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is probably cooking his breakfast about now


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post was a little slow on the draw and no, unfortunately I am not.


----------



## gypsichic

oh well.........slow on the draw is the story of my life person above my post


----------



## Sinister

I find that hard to believe of a chick who can handle a Harley, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........you have a very valid point there person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has better weather today?


----------



## gypsichic

sunny and colder than crap person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

colder than crap? Is this a phrase in the business person above my post? lol


----------



## gypsichic

depends on the business you're in i suppose person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it apperas that the person above my post has cold toes today?


----------



## gypsichic

as long as i have my heater going under my desk my toes stay toasty person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Shoes on or off person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

on - me no worky barefoot person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heals or flats? person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

neither..............plain ole' leather Justin's person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sound very confortable person above my post, as long as Justin isn't your Husbands name! lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........no need to worry person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has no signature.


----------



## gypsichic

i sure don't person above my post..........need a good one


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I have one for you: "Now with 25% more lemon fresh scent!"


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

then i might get questions like 'what exactly has 25% more lemon fresh scent?' person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has a signature about oscar mayer


----------



## morgan8586

oops a ment the person above the person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post could also suggest signatures for the person above his post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is very thoughtful.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know that, despite my mental intsability, I remain a kind hearted fellah


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a saint....saint jt


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post speaks blasphemy :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know I dont take organized religion seriously


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I have another thing in common


----------



## morgan8586

The saint above my post and I have a lot in common


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I wish a good day as I must exit stage left and go back to "work".


----------



## gypsichic

'work' is highly over rated person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post have a good weekend!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post should also have a good weekend!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now offline preparing to have a good weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I is person above my post? Thank you!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post is back on-line.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows a thing or two about sewing


----------



## gypsichic

i know zilch about sewing person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, it's OK I still like you - hey that would make a good signature there!


----------



## gypsichic

lol............it just might person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - I will keep tryin'


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should be working,or going home.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct and I am leaving right now!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should be back soon with a drink in his hand.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

does the person above my post already have a drink in hand?


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know the answer is several.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm jealous person above my post!


----------



## skullboy

I cant say it is always a good thing person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is the person above my post really a knower of nothing?


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post is the only one i know with a pudding steamer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You joke, person above my post?


----------



## Hella

Does the person above my post know what a pudding steamer is? cause I will admit I have no clue..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No clue here either, person above my post!


----------



## Hella

Oh good person above my post, I was afraid I would be the only one..lol Hey How are you?? been a while since we have chatted.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very true, person above my post, It's been crap for 2 weeks!,How have you been?


----------



## Hella

Doing pretty good Person above my post, Tired a lot from working so much lately, but I did take BOTH my days off this last week..lol didn't get anything done but I sure slept a lot, that helped.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope to talk to you soon, person above my post...Nighty, night!


----------



## Hella

Night Person above my post. I will seek you out again soon and we will chat. :devil:


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me will soon be chatting with the person above her


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post made a good guess in the horror picture thread, but he was off by 32 years.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should have slept longer today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post doesn't want to play in the Rare Members picture thread anymore


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post likes to pick on others


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you asking to be picked on person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I am not asking to be picked on person above my post. You are my enabler so you should be nice to me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

poke,poke person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

Geez person above my post. You're picking on me and I'm wearing a Frighteners t-shirt.


----------



## Bone Dancer

thank you person above my post, thats a very nice image.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How's this person above my post, me in a Frighteners T, natural like???


----------



## Hella

Do you brain wash stuff Person above my post, I think i might need it after that visual...:devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post in for the rare picture thread?


----------



## Hella

Did you have any doubts person above my post, I'm in! I will even make it easy for you too, I will dig up some photos and post them so you have some images to work with. I want to see what you can do...lol


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is going to go into "Rare Picture Hall of Fame" Good luck with that, Hella! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post would like too?


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post should know that no, I don't want to. I just want to giggle at everyone else. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post should say "what the hell, what have I got to loose anyways?" right? lol


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post, if he wants, should make my picture the funniest most foulest one he can imagine! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

are you sure you know what you're asking person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I have your picture just waiting for a place to go!! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

ohhhhhhhh reaaallllllllllllllllllllllllyyyy person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Need i prove it???


----------



## gypsichic

i don't know........do you person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you believe I have a good picture? person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

I believe you have A picture - whether or not its GOOD i'm not sure person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it's a good picure of you, person above my post, but it won't be when I done, that's for sure! lol


----------



## gypsichic

thats what i'm afaid of person above my post.........LOL


----------



## Hella

It's okay person above my post...it's not really that bad. besides it is hilariously fun to boot


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is working a double today.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post can't handle funny photo-shopped pics of himself!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's user name suggests that she is infamous by way of being extremely wicked :devil:


----------



## Hella

the person above my post has changed his User Title...yummy. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - I ran out of spit for all those graves, and remembered how hungry I was.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post likes to spit and eat skin.  lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, do you want to come over for dinner?


----------



## Hauntiholik

johnnythunder said:


> Person above my post, do you want to come over for dinner?


The person above my post likes to eat skin like Goldmember.....ewwwww

"Aaaall right... you're not going to put that skin in your mouth, are you?"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who knows, person above my post, perhaps tomorrow my user title will be I Drink Your Blood :devil:


----------



## Hella

lol person above my post, you are full of wit today


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is psycholicious


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post resides in a state I have never visited.


----------



## Anachronism

Ditto person above me


----------



## Sinister

Nefarious1 said:


> The person above my post can't handle funny photo-shopped pics of himself!


I just find it too silly, is all. I make fun of myself all the time.

The person above my post I have posted with for a few years now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is knee-deep in photos of hot girls


----------



## Sinister

Find it more pleasant to be deep in...er, I meant, yes! I am knee deep in photos of HOT GIRLS person above my post. :ninja:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Contrary to his current user title, the good person above my post did not, in fact, cross a line. Rather, in an effort of incredible self-restraint he saw said line and eeked out an admirable response


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know that self preservation is a trait common amongst the majority of the species and I am no exception.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is a Patrick Bateman fan


----------



## Sinister

I have to return some video tapes, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I appear to have a lot in common; however, preferences in women does not seem to be one of them based upon the votes going on right now for Scream Queens


----------



## ScareShack

the person above my post should atleast welcome me here!


----------



## Hella

Is this your first post in person above my post, person above my post?? I thought you had posted here before..lol Welcome :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, yes it is my first


----------



## Hella

whoohoo, person above my post, glad you joined in on the madness and mayhem that ensues in this thread...:devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post used "whoohoo" in a sentence.


----------



## Hella

can you think of another way to use that word person above my post? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I could not think of any other way to use that word as well as you did! lol


----------



## ScareShack

The person above my post is very odd and goffy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I bid you velcome, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post was right about us not having quite the same taste in Scream Queen Hotties, but we are still friends despite that fact.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Actually, person above my post, that works out for both of us since if we were ever free to go on the "prowl" together there'd be enough beauty to go around for the both of us


----------



## Sinister

Another common trait we share, person above my post, we are always looking on the bright side.  :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post hasn't been able to get enough Z's lately


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is right. I wish I could have several hours where it was uniterrupted so I could get up refreshed.


----------



## gypsichic

rarely do i sleep thru the night and i don't have interruptions usually person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Sorry about that, person above my post, but when I have those times like I did this week, when I finally do crash, it is extremely hard.


----------



## gypsichic

hate when i crash like that person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Not me, person above my post. The longer I sleep the less likely I am to get into trouble.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL

youuuuuuuuuu??? get into trouble person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

Yes, as hard as I know that is to believe, person above my post, trouble does come knocking at my door on the occasion.


----------



## gypsichic

and to think i thought you wore a halo person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Nope. The only Halo's I know of are the ones depicted on paintings of angels, Trent Reznor's albums and a video game, person above my post. I believe you must have been thinking of horns...like on this fellow->:devil:


----------



## gypsichic

lol............horns halo...........kinda sounds the same person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

Now that you mention it, person above my post. Remember: The Devil was an angel once too.


----------



## gypsichic

quite true person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post doesn't have a signature.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should I know pointed out the same to her last week and offered to assist, but she didn't like my ideas


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post knows it took Gyps the longest time to change her user title...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, person above my post knows I only recently overcame my avatar anxiety


----------



## Sinister

An anxiety I never had, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post once again speaks the truth!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post would look good in a suite or a cape.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And don't forget the bag over my head person above my post


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post is the "Uknown Comic?" (for those of you old enough to remember him...)


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has a puppy.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is the self proclaimed "knower of nothing".


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was ill


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post "rised again" like another famous guy who's name started with a J


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post did dub me Saint JT


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post danced saturday night away.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should seek a new avatar. ( I hate spongebob....please take no offense)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above the PAMP post is clearly intoxicated 

person above my post LOVES spongebob, he's frontin'


----------



## skullboy

person above my post above my [post should know I tried twice and needed to change them due to bad stuff.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is a dancer of sat. nights


----------



## skullboy

hell no person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post and I are in sync


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is listening to N Sync?


----------



## skullboy

n sync makes the person above my post vomit.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has had problems with his new avatars


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should send him some ideas.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should do more dancing.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post should know I am no judge of good taste


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know I dislike spongebob as well,but he has teeth and a knife so he made me laugh and is family friendly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I like the bloody Bob.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my posts avatar needs some skin lotion


----------



## skullboy

whats that person above my post,skinny and stupid?


----------



## gypsichic

person above my post - the guy in your avatar looks like he's wearing eyeliner


----------



## gypsichic

dammit people above my post - you're typing too fast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post confirms this thread is officially jacked up


----------



## skullboy

I too am confused person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

people above my post make me laugh


----------



## gypsichic

glad to be of service person above my post


----------



## skullboy

my beer is empty person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is thristy


----------



## gypsichic

LOL person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post knows better than being above my post?!


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post keeps threatening the people above his post!! EEeeeeKKkkkk! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above the person above my post should help the person above his post with a signature. She didn't like my suggestion of "now with 25% more lemon fresh scent."


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post was too slow to post and had thoroughly confused me until I realised he meant the person above my post 2 posts up! LMAO


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is over half way there to being a post whore


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is getting ready for work.


----------



## Nefarious1

Thank you for noticing, person above my post. I am tryin hard to get there! I wanna be in the whore club! LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should call me in sick


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is still trapped in a UPS box.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post likes his jeep


----------



## gypsichic

what else you got for siggy suggestions person above my post?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know I am at your home.....drinking your beer


----------



## skullboy

too slow person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............looks that way person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

so I noticed person above my post


----------



## skullboy

are you a spirit person above my previous post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

is it safe to comment yet?


----------



## gypsichic

hell i don't know person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post could use "Void where prohibited by law"


----------



## morgan8586

person or persons above my post should know its been fun. Time to go make the Colbalts


----------



## gypsichic

that one made me laugh person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

2 people above me later.

Person above my post I shall keep thinkin!


----------



## gypsichic

not a good day for me person above my post.........


----------



## skullboy

chow person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post likes to tell people to eat? lol


----------



## gypsichic

over and out person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

i give up people above my post!!!!!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post wants to hurt harry potter.


----------



## Nefarious1

No no person above my post! I don't want to hurt him and I don't want to see him hurt but Voldemort is one bad ass mother ****er! Which makes him signature worthy!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post said a naughty word.


----------



## Nefarious1

I can make sailors blush with my mouth, peron above my post. lol


----------



## skullboy

I am glad I am not a sailor person above my post.


----------



## Nefarious1

Do you have something against girls with potty mouths person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

Not at all person above my post,Cursing does the body and soul good.


----------



## Nefarious1

WTF person above my post? First I say I can make a sailor blush with my mouth and you say Oh, glad I'm not a sailor and then you say it's good for people to cuss... 

I'm sitting here wondering if I should COMPLETELY offended or if I am just misunderstanding something again...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is 4 years younger than me.


----------



## skullboy

pERSON ABOVE MY POST SHOULD TELL THE PERSON ABOVE HIS POST i LIKE MESSING WITH PEOPLES MINDS.(NEVER BE OFFENDED)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post drives a nice truck. And should unstick his Caps Lock


----------



## skullboy

Sorry person above my post.Is that better?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post put a Hatebreed lyric as his sig


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post isn't getting much done at work today?! again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct. 

But I do have many minions doing said work. They are legion.


----------



## skullboy

I hope the person aove my post does not confuse with said "YUPPIE" nieghbors.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I am jealous and hope to live in as nice a neighborhood hopefully by Spring


----------



## skullboy

nice neighborhoods have thier own problems person above my post.Maybe you can live in mine.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is there any room in your basement


----------



## skullboy

that depends how big you are person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Low ceilings person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

Thats all I need person above my post,I am but a wee lil man.(er,boy)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post thinks I will be comfortable in the basement given I am 6'5"?


----------



## skullboy

DAMN,person above my post.You are a monster next to my wee self.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

But, person above my post, I am a slender 320 lbs


----------



## skullboy

Perhaps I should be nicer to person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is always nice.


----------



## Nefarious1

the person above my post should be a wrestler and have the hippo song as his theme music! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

More like a sumo wrestler, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Din't someone get a picture of you doing that person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

Don't get started again person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my self will make it for u if u didnt


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's photo was a big hit with da ladies of the board.


----------



## slimy

Person above my post is just as ugly as me, and our pics made no impact whatsoever on the ladies here.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post looks hot in leather.........LOL


----------



## Hella

I want to know how the person above my post knows that..lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, I know that 'cause I saw a rare pic of him in it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Welcome again person above my post


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post should play in the rare photo section.......thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No thanks person above my post - if I get drunk and pissed off (again), the drama would break the board in half


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, got a beer for me????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is among the many always askin' me that question! :googly:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, then that must mean yes, i'll take 12 then and start my day out.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is thirsty.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post it too, but bet u cant keep up.........u buying?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is awfully confident in his abilities.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, yes i am and know u wont keep up. Unless im buying..lol this is my hobby if u understand


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has never been the person above my post before.


----------



## slimy

Person above my post posted at 2 o'clock in the morning. Don't you people ever sleep?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know Morg works late


----------



## skullboy

person above my post could be a clone of my best friend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is apparently feeling better.


----------



## skullboy

I'M getting there person above my post.(Just a few more tests)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post hangs out with bikers


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is at work right now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct but I am taking a long lunch and leavy early, so I may just make it through the day.


----------



## Sinister

Sounds like something I would do, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, person above my post, I have very important things at home I need to do like .....uhm read and ....er watch movies


----------



## skullboy

I hope that is not you dancing in that video,person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lost me on that one?


----------



## skullboy

See last post in rare pics/off topics,person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jesus roller skating Christ, person above my post, I ain't that (1) fat or (2) ugly. Ok, I'm not that fat.


----------



## skullboy

I knew that person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is big teezer (done in my Long Duck Dong voice)


----------



## skullboy

person above my post will have a real good time this afternoon.


----------



## slimy

The video in question actually stars the person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know I am not even 1/10 th of the man he is.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post needs a beer


----------



## skullboy

Way ahead of you person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs a refill


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should also know that I have decided to have my company xmas party now.So it is drinks for all.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has an employee roster of one


----------



## skullboy

At least I know I can trust him,person above my post.(And he likes to drink,cant be all bad)


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should realize that someday he may betray you


----------



## skullboy

Then I will be forced to physically eliminate the bastard person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is prepared to do what must be done....if the need should arise.


----------



## skullboy

I rule with an iron fist person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a dictator in his mind


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should relax awhile.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is wise....need a beer or three, but have to goto work in two hours.....


----------



## skullboy

While I don't know what you do person above my post,A beer or three should have no effect on your performance.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is pushing beer on poor, defenseless, innocent Morg


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should be twitching soon,maybe even on the news.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm fine person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

I am glad to hear you had a good time person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post may have gone a little TOO far with "good", but....much less painful than I had anticipated...that is until my wife called telling me that she's at the ER with her sister.....


----------



## skullboy

sorry to hear that person above my post.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post knows nothing.


----------



## skullboy

I know you are quickly racing towards post whore status person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post knows alllllllllllllllllllll about post whore status! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post admires my inability to articulate a response to a PM


----------



## Nefarious1

That's because I do believe that men should only be seen and not heard, person above my post.  LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, did u shave yet.lol.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I'm drinkin Mad Elf right now, want one?


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has ripped the head off a lil person.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, person above my post, a li'l one with 11% alcohol


----------



## skullboy

I shall sleep with one eye open than person above my post


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post..can I get a beer when I watch the fat guy video?


----------



## skullboy

still makes me chuckle person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is racking up the posts


----------



## skullboy

thats what happens when you work next to the computer all day person above my post,I am not very disciplined.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post share another quality.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, did u put names with faces when we talked


----------



## pyro

person above my post has to much time on there hands,send him pics


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a cool sorta Ghost Rider avatar.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, yes that person above ur post does have a cool image, and the person above his post im sure has got zero time on his hands.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a city I think I may have driven through once many years ago.


----------



## ScareShack

johnnythunder said:


> Person above my post lives in a city I think I may have driven through once many years ago.


Person above my post its a real smallcity called rochester, not to many come here, i dont think.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I think I did.............anyway, what is the person above my post drinkin tonight?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post.im just drinking a few beers tonight.or...a bunch


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Me too person above my post


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is too funny, why not play the pic game?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, I'll enjoy your humilation and/or antics on said thread, and hoist another cold one


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post...........hope ya got that cold one.did ya get one for me..oh no its not humilation.jus pere fun


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is having fun


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post should join in the fun...dont ya think?


----------



## slimy

No, I stopped thinking, person above my post. I just drink too much and laugh out loud at your antics.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post makes me feel kinda funny when he's wearing the leather outfit.....


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a new avatar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So does the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the people above my post were up early posting this morning!


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is incorrect, I'm up late, in fact I'll be heading to bed asap


----------



## Sinister

I'm sure I should know where the person above my posts' avvie is from, but the movie eludes me right now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was unable to call the person above my post yesterday


----------



## Sinister

Tis okay, person above my post. I slept for most of the day a combination of exhaustion, pain and pills.  zzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It has been foretold that the person above my post shall meet his demise in a plane crash.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post will be sweet talked into posting a new pic by the ones who love him


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post why don't you sketch one from memory?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should be careful what he asks for


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post still longs to pose for a mens' calendar in grape smugglers :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post makes me laugh......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should post his photo for us to enjoy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as should the person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct. Jt should post his pic. I have posted a pic to show a sign of good faith. Jt should follow my example.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, I will, as soon as I find my high school yearbook with my Rambo outfit


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post went to high school?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a good sport and cool bud


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is too flattering.....Same to you my friend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now at work.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post still hasnt posted his pic


----------



## trishaanne

The person above my post is becoming one of my best chat buddies!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i am?


----------



## trishaanne

Yes, person above my post....you're a nice guy to talk to


----------



## Sinister

I call the person above my post, Peppermint.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like that, person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post looks good with a purple scarth on and lip stick


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has strange, strange tastes :googly:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has still yet to post there pic.....but who cares hes a cool dude


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should bribe my buds Morg or Skullboy to make you one of those police sketches from memory.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, if those sketches are in the database when I log into work, perhaps i'll see ya, i wouldnt try and bribe sboy or morg.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

is the person above my post still thinking of me in lipstick?


----------



## Hella

Now I am thinking about the person above my post in lipstick...thanks. :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I turn you on? Person above my post? LOL


----------



## Hella

Depends on what else you are wearing Person above my post...


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is very cute, if she dont mind me saying so


----------



## Hella

aww thanks Person above my post I appreciate the compliment...

what have you done to my photo now?   :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is rumored to be cute.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was in the US Army in 1989 stationed in an undisclosed Central American locale.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post was up early today posting.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is usually up posting early.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post may very well be shopping for groceries right now.


----------



## skullboy

Soon person above my post,Need a haircut first.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I knows alllll about haircuts. I can do it for ya


----------



## skullboy

UUHHH,I dont think I could pull off that look person above my post.I shall keep my grey flowing locks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows I am no barber.


----------



## Nefarious1

I am a licensed hairdresser, person above my post... I'll cut anyone's hair! Muahaha LOL But seriously, I am. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Even mine, person above my post?


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm a good shaver of the heads, person above my post! I do the husband's all the time. So yeah, I could do a kick ass job on yours! I can even do it with a straight razor!


----------



## slimy

I always wanted to try the straight razor thing, person above my post, I'll be right over


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm with you on the straight razor thing, person above my post - we should both head down for a shave


----------



## Sinister

There won't EVER be a straight razor or any kind of razor getting close to my locks, person above my post. If someone dares to do so, they had better have their burial plot picked out, because I will bury them in it personally.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wonder if person above my post ever had short hair, or was he born with said glorious mane?


----------



## Sinister

I did have short hair at one time, person above my post. That all changed when I left the nest, so to speak. I was just meant to have it. Period.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I shall not argue with you, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

I have had it at a considerable length for so long, person above my post that cutting it would feel like getting rid of an important part that is me.


----------



## gypsichic

you might now feel that way if you were consistently sitting on it and shutting it in a car door person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

People above my post come on down to the FL and get anything you want! Shaved heads, trims, beards, mustaches, layers, color, hi lites, perms... I do it all! I even have a waxer!! Ohhhhh the fun we could alllllll have!! LOL 

p.s. Most everyone usually uses thier hair as thier identity. It's wierd how it all works out but you also have to remember that it's just hair and it does grow back. Although I have been growing and trimming mine for the past... 2 years and I am really likin the length it's at. Normally I wear mine all short and stuff.


----------



## skullboy

Do you have a magic wand person above my post?One that makes grey go awaY.


----------



## Nefarious1

As a matter of fact, person above my post, I do. It's called permanent hair color! I use it every 6 weeks!


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has grey hair.....?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was up late last night.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is nearing 5000 posts.Good job my friend.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post gets annoyed by people talking on cell phones in stores.


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> The person above my post gets annoyed by people talking on cell phones in stores.


And driving person above my post.When I am king you shall be allowed to beat them to death if you you the phone as your weapon.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is making cell phones legal weapons! Rock on!

And few people above my post (morgan) Yup... I have grey hair.  I guess I was predispositioned for it because my natural color is so dark and because I think it's your mother's paternal side that decides if you have grey hair and my grandfather has had grey for as long as I can remeber. And I even have more than my mother! lol So I dye it jet black now because it hides it the best, believe it or not. 

Sorry for droning on.. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has offered to dye my goatee a purty shade of pink


----------



## BooGirl666

I would love to see a picture of the person above my post with his purty pink goatee


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post, it'd be awesome to dye the person's above your posts goatee but he has to find me first and you'd be the first to see the purty picture of it! lol


----------



## skullboy

Thats just wrong person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post doesn't think I'd look good with a pink goat?


----------



## skullboy

What would the neighbors think?A 6,5 ,300lb man with a shaved head and pink goatee living in my basement person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has painted a truly horrific picture. No pink fer me :devil:


----------



## Nefarious1

OMG! Person above my post! If you're living in someone's BASEMENT, I think the expectation would be for you to be eccentric! I say go for it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I'm not really living in a basement...hmmm on second thought I think I am.


----------



## Nefarious1

LOL Person above my post! I know that you're not living in a basement, I was just goin along with the theme of the day.... Next time I'll just stay out of it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

BUT person above my post I have had an unwelcome house guest this week and as we speak, I'm in my basement, on the computer, listenin to music, drinkin another beer....so it was funny that you said "since you live in a basement"...which is what I"ve been doin!


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post knows: "Fish and company both smell after three days"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a very wise, and funny, dude.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post IS living in a basement...? LOL Regardless, let's still dye the goatee. It doesn't have to be purty pink. We can make it.... purple? lol


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is currently offline.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So is the person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

So is the person above my post... Offline that is. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is only a few more wasted-work days away from post whore status


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is even closer to 5000.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is right and I'd better stop, or ask them to roll back the post count.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post would prefer to be at my xmas party right now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows a beer tastes better than black coffee :devil:


----------



## skullboy

So does JD person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now the person above my post is just being mean to me by rubbin it in


----------



## skullboy

person above my post cannot enjoy a good film until tonight.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a new user title!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my seems to always be here. cool


----------



## skullboy

person above my post can now rest cause he has JT's photo to play with.Dont ask.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post, I'm asking


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is "asking"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post hasn't been person above my post in a few days


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should have a beer.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post should explain "playing with JT's photo" ...? LOL


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is the bringer of......beer


----------



## Nefarious1

LOL

Looks like I beat you to the punch, person above my post and I know that you're not talking about me because I don't drink. lol


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct....


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post likes good music!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I have the same taste in casual reading


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post if you go missing I shall lead the search party for ya, bud


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, you pic is coming out real nice!....LOL


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post likes making funny pics of people.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is playing with JT.....


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my last post beats me to the punch again


----------



## Nefarious1

person above my post... what reading do we have in common? I love to talk about books I've read!


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is a fan of the Harry Potter series....


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post is sooooooooo right on! I can't WAIT for the last book! It's KILLLLLLING me!!! lol


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post is smarter than average.


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post, I don't really believe those things. lol


----------



## skullboy

person above my post brians could beat up my brains.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know that I will be really pissed if Harry Potter is killed......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I wish you all the best today and in the coming months, bud.


----------



## skullboy

Here we go againb\ person above my post.Killing time!


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post isn't giving himself enough credit.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post must be speaking to someone else


----------



## Nefarious1

skullboy said:


> person above my post brians could beat up my brains.


Nope, person above my post... I was referring to this comment. lol I was slow in responding, I guess. LOL


----------



## skullboy

If brains were muscles person above my post,you would be JT and I would be wee man.


----------



## Nefarious1

Hey person above my post... Wee Man can kick his own forehead! There's a lot to be said for a man like that!!! 

Errrmmm... Could I be like Chyna from WWE instead of JT? I love being a woman. lol


----------



## skullboy

I may sound ignorant but whos e chyna person above my opost


----------



## Nefarious1

Chyna is from the WWE (World Wrestling Entertainment) person above my post... She is this kick ass muscled out kick anyone's ass kinda lady. But she's really sweet and a total girl!  

p.s. She doesn't wrestle anymore though


----------



## skullboy

still sounds like you could kick my ass person above my post.,


----------



## Nefarious1

LOL Seriously, no I couldn't. I'm a lover not a fighter. BUT... I can make you feel like less than pond scum in 2.5 seconds because although I'm not tuff, I am a COMPLETE bitch, person above my post.  LOL

Although I won't hurt your feelings unless you totally **** me off.  LOL


----------



## skullboy

I shall leave that up to someone else person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

LOL person above my post!


----------



## skullboy

remember person above my post,JT is way bigger than you and he kinda likes,well doesnt hate me.


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post, I welcome JT to bring it on.. I ain't afraid of him! LOL


----------



## skullboy

And you said you never wrestled a alligator person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People above my post, y'all leave me outta this!


----------



## skullboy

HIYA person above my post,how ya doin?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is dragging my good name into trouble! :devil:


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post you have no worries... I was just runnin my mouth again. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person 2 posts above my post, posted a picture for us to play with


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, I got that pic....need it...lets have some fun


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is chatting now


----------



## ScareShack

person above your post isnt chatting...hes working!


----------



## skullboy

why thank you person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a cool bud who has helped me pass many a day


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i love ur pic...lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post caught some great stills of me in concert action.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post takes a great pic!


----------



## Hella

The person above my post seems like one cool chick!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post also seems like one cool chick!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I are from the same state


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post had a very funny surprise waiting for me in my morning email


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, the ladies are requesting more pics of u in the other thread, I think u need to take care of them.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post only wants me to post for more photo-shopped hi-jinx :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post could be right, but rember person above my post can pumple me into the ground so i dont know if i would do that.....lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's pictures made me laugh. I never looked so good in a bathing suit!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, so does that mean im in your good grace's?
love making people laugh


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is still a hottie, too and does GREAT pictures!


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post is sweet, thank you,


----------



## Nefarious1

You're welcome person above my post and keep them pics comin! lol


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has the hot's for my bud--JT.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, I have to agree with ya.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is quite talented with coming up with ridiculous photos.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, thanks, glad u like


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post needs to play with Pvt. Morgan and his kung fu grip


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post should give me some ideas.......just as someelse did for your


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know that my buddy Morg is fond dancing elves


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post must want me to share that with the public.....


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post thank you, lets see what we can do, i think the only pic i saw of him though was with a scarecrow(head kinda small) unless u got more


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should focus on JT.(he really likes the attention)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think the person above my post now hates me.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i think the person above your post must share that.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post--Jt makes a great dancing elf


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, how would u know that?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should just take my word for it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post shouldn't you get ready and make yourself purty for your Christmas party??


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post like's eleves?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct...JT loves elves


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows I only love them for their cookies.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post shouldnt be hanging around in a tree with a elf eating his cookies!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How's the person above my post comin along with the epic of photoshopping we shall call Saving Private Morgan?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is too freaking funny....


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post its not coming yet all all, but will be soon here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above the person above my post is currently editing photos safe for a family forum that are taken from his personal stash he affectionately calls "Shaving Morgan's Privates"
:devil:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post said to tell the person above my post that post goes there....lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, yes i am and with an elf


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post coincidentally I am drinking Mad Elf as we speak. Wild.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post , im drinking but im not sipping on an elf!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Too bad, person above my post, 11% alcohol content does a body good


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i quess that explains u and morgans new pic!
lol
dont beat me....lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should be expecting a drunken me and Morg at his door later tonight :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, ill have some beer waiting for u guys.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post brokers the peace.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, what does that mean? U like me? ??


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my post seems to have a deep seeded desire moreso a need to be liked....heh I like him!


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post does some real gross looking work. We all love it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post similarly does some really gross looking work, especially Christmas cards.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i just wanna say i like those stockings on yeh.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post accused me and Morg of bein weird but oh my!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post it's all good, right?.... i hope


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post, have no worries... Everyone here likes you!  You're the guy that makes us laugh!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post....thanks, only a few though.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a fan of Billy & Mandy.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post has an evil eye... :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post thinks Jt and I make a great xmas card


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post didn't have a good time tonight.  The thing about the higher ups... They forget we all put our pants on one leg at a time. And that card is awesome! I am sure we all expect to be seeing one next season, too!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct about the higher ups. The Jim Beam was great and I am still buzzing.......................


----------



## Nefarious1

Good for you, person above my post!! Stick it to the man!!! MUTINY!!! lol


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, why is the screen fuzzy?


----------



## Nefarious1

Because you are all warm and tingly and nicely buzzed from the Jim Bean, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

person above mypost is wise......


----------



## Nefarious1

Thank you, person above my post! No go forth and prosper, young grasshopper! lol


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should realize...I dont think I can make it up the stairs...let alone go forth anywhere....


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has changed to another cool avatar! :>


----------



## Bone Dancer

I kinda miss the old avatar of the person above my post.


----------



## slimy

I like the avatar of the person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, how big is the littler box for that Big cat?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been the person above my post frequently the past few days.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is post whore... congrats!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the same state as my bud Morg.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is very observant.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has never bee nt he person above me.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is going to transworld.


----------



## ScareShack

the person above my post is also


----------



## BooGirl666

the person above my post is very conveincing. I'm gonna try!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is looks like an umpa lumpa......
lol, jus kiden


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is above my post... Sorry, nothing original to say this morning. lol


----------



## Sinister

I'm sure that the person above my post and I agree on some things, despite what she may think.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is very correct on that... It's just when it comes to music and movies.. LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post still thinks I'd look good with pink hair even after seeing my mug


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has been voted sexiest man on site.(By the ladies)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been dipping into the holiday cheer already it seems....


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post shouldn't be so modest... If you got it, flaunt it.  :googly:


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> Person above my post has been dipping into the holiday cheer already it seems....


  SHHHH,person above my post,no ones supposed to know.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows I will wish I had before I went out Xmas shopping....


----------



## skullboy

Can you grab me a new keg while you are out?,person above my post.


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post is the bringer of vengeance... Remind me not to **** him off! LOL


----------



## Koumajutsu

remember not to **** off the person above your post, person above my post


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has never been above my post,,,hi


----------



## skullboy

Is JT outside your window?person above my post.Look for the big elf.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, not yet, im still waiting and hidding, u think hes coming for me?
Person above my post is to funny!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is much too far a drive for me to bug in person


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post wouldnt do that though.............would he


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I shun most physical real interaction with the populace.

Short answer: a resounding no. :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my posts needs to hook me up with a pic of skullboy, 'cause i know u got one.thanks for the no-beating person above me....stop being above me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - Skullboy is lost to the ages - no pic to be had.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, shouldnt we go get him and drag him in...lol


----------



## skullboy

That is correct person above my post,I am kind of a mix between bone dancers avie and the kid from mask.Only a little uglier.My spouse dont even have a pic of me.Check the post office.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post im really starting to like, hes a funny dude


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post has done some sweet rare pics of some members here! :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, thanks for that card ya sent me!


----------



## Fangs

person above my post, did you like that? LOL

btw person above my post, what card? :googly: hehehe (I'll send ya whatever you want, just say the word!) LMAO


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has become a friend in the past month or so


----------



## Fangs

person above my post has also become a friend! LOL (after a rocky start hehehe :devil


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should ignore me when I drink and post :googly:


----------



## Fangs

person above my post should not worry about drinking and posting! I think it sounds like fun!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post changed her font color to red


----------



## Fangs

Correct person above my post, it was time for my other favorite color! hehehe :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a fan of purple and red


----------



## Fangs

you are correct again person above my post----but don't forget black! hehehe :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is also known as Fangs :devil:


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is also known as JT/aka/ Stone Cold! hehehe   :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post perpetuates the myth


----------



## Fangs

I have seen your pic now person above my post,..... no more myth! hehehe


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post thinks JT looks like StoneCold Steve


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My friend who is the person above my post is still feelin the after affects of fire water :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

My friend above my post makes a great dancing santa


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post has the person above his post sitting in his lap on a xmas card


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is a good friend! :>


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post has a great avatar!


----------



## Hella

Person two posts above my post has changed her avie! Sexy Girlfriend!! :devil:

person above my post, you beat me..lol...


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is totally psycholicious!  

Sorry Hella! Damn my nimble fingers! LOL


----------



## morgan8586

the person above my post is quickly reaching whore status....


----------



## Hella

Hey Person Above my post, I have been thinking about you this past week. How are things?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post will be happy to hear that I am employed for another week at least and the uncle is still hanging on. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Fangs

Person 2 posts above mine likes my new avie! Thank ya! TT found it for me! :devil:


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post wants you to give into her!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a Rob Zombie fan.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post like myself, likes his second film the best.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post voted against Rob's better half in her Scream Queen battle.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is a good guy with bad taste. LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post only loves me for my legs


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post... Don't forget the boobies!!  But the legs... They are awful sexy!


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post is tormenting my bud JT.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post knows JT likes the torment


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, cuz I don't have enough of that in my life, person above my post?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a glutten for punishment


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post shall soon get Elf'd........


----------



## skullboy

person above my post better get off his rump and finish his xmas shopping or he will be there on xmas eve.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know I have the same problem


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post seems to be sober right now... What's up with that?! LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know that its almost time to go to work....I have to set a good example for the workforce...


----------



## Nefarious1

Ahhhhh... The person above my post works the afternoon shift... Sometimes I miss the afternoon shift. I hate waking up at 6:30am. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is up early every day like me.


----------



## Nefarious1

So have you made up your mind about the goatee, person above my post? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The motion is still under advisement, person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

Can I at least rub the bald head for luck then, person above my post?! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post would rather do my lid than my Buddha-like belly?


----------



## Nefarious1

Hey person above my post, I'll rub whatever you want! LOL  :devil:  

Oh my gosh... Did I just type that out loud? LOL


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, I think u got something for my fellow member above ur post.....lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As long as the person above my post doesn't have a thing for me, we be cool


----------



## Hella

lol person above my post, you're not afraid of male admiration are you?? :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know that alot of men are afraid......


----------



## Anachronism

The person above is aware that alot of men are afraid


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post just watched Lugosi in Dracula.


----------



## dynoflyer

Be afraid, be very afraid. . . .


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post wants us to be afraid... VERY afraid... lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post figured out the person above her post's post


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is a stater of the obvious. LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and I are very perplexed by the frailties of human nature at times. That was meant for JT but Nef probably feels the same way too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is wished good wishes for the telephonic meeting he's involved in today.


----------



## Sinister

I thank you very much for those well wishes, friend above my post.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is one of the best people EVER!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now offline.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post edited the post above mine.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is climbing the post charts......


----------



## skullboy

I have noticed that,person above my post.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is about to be an old post whore because I am soon take the new post whore spot!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is soon to be the new whore on the block....


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post, that would be new *post* whore on the block! LOL


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post wasnt that what ur x-mas card looked like?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is almost half a whore right now


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is a full fledged, owns the team whore!  LOL


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is on the edge of whoredom.


----------



## Nefarious1

*coughs*

Excuse me person above my post... Again, that is *POST* whoredom!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We know, person above my post


----------



## Nefarious1

Excuse me for not wanting to ruin my perfectly good reputation, person above my post. :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is nice and seems like such a lady, I daresay no one would think ill of you. Bad Skullboy!!!


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO

I love it when people don't know me yet, person above my post. And yeah! Bad skullboy!!!  LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is 59 post away from being a whore.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me said whore... hehe


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post said whore, too... LOL


----------



## skullboy

HHEEEEYYYYY,what did i do people above my post?All I did was politely say whoredom.NEVER said whore. I'll go back to my hole now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has not been above my post lately


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is above my post and is a pretty big whore here!
5000 and beyond!!!


----------



## Bodybagging

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww such a purty xmas tree person above my post! fruitypants!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post looks like a little hungry baby....lol


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post isn't even a half a whore yet.  LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is twice the whore the person above thier post is


----------



## Nefarious1

And the person above my post is 5 TIMES the whore I am!  LMAO (almost 6 times!!!)


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post im getting closer....lol


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is posting twice the average of the person above their post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post misses the desert.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post knows it's nice in the desert in December, January, February. But it sucks the breath out of you in June, July and August.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I was there last March and found it quite nice.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post would like the first two weeks of April when, with a little rain the desert blooms, orange and grapefruit trees fill the air with the smell of citrus and it just starts to hit 100 in the afternoons. 

It was on one of those evenings that god said, "Let there be Margaritas!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post -that does indeed sound amazingly beautiful


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post wants to drink margaritas in the desert!


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post likes my new avatar, and wants to give in to me!  LOL


----------



## dynoflyer

The persons above my post are both 31 years old, coincidence? hmmmm, maybe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is the same age as my parents.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post, "At 21 legally you're an adult, but if you work at it, you can stay immature forever!" Works for me!


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post lives in MA... Boston is my favorite city ever!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in Gainesville, one of my LEAST favorite cities ever.


----------



## Nefarious1

It's one of my least favorite cities, too person above my post but it does the job till I leave. lol I think Jacksonville needs me there.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post will soon reach PW status


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post still needs a cool signature.....


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post is a Harry Potter fan like me. Have you seen the trailer for the new movie yet?!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, no I have not(yet)


----------



## Nefarious1

OMG person above my post! You need to get on it! It looks AWESOME!!! It comes out the day after my birthday so I know what my birthday present is going to be this one around! lol

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/harrypotterandtheorderofthephoenix/hd/


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post....thanks.


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post, I will do whatever it takes to spread the word of Harry Potter!


----------



## skullboy

Hey person above my post,How many damn HP movies are they gonna make?


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post, they are going to make 1 for every book. There will be 7 in total. We are waiting for movie 5 and book 7.


----------



## skullboy

Wow,person above my post.I guess I never knew how many books there were.I saw the first 2 once.Were there any naked chics in part 2?


----------



## Nefarious1

OMG person above my post! They were written for school aged children and the trend caught on... No, no nekkid people. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a girlie girl! LOL


----------



## skullboy

Lets not get the "bad skullboy" thing going again person above my post.I had to hide in the basement alll night.


----------



## Nefarious1

Person above my post IS a bad skullboy! Bad skullboy! LOL *insert smacking you with a newspaper here* LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I don't think I was point fingers person 2 posts above my post, unless you're feeling guilty? lol


----------



## skullboy

person above my post needs some beer bottles on his xmas tree.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well person above my post, that would indeed get me shot! lol


----------



## skullboy

If you dont point it out person above my post,there is a good chance she wont notice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Fat chance person above my post! lol


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and I really, really need to talk.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post has never been above my post, but did set me straight with posting his pic....damn.....lol


----------



## ShadyHallows

The person above my post, posted about the poster that posted to start the 600th page of posts.:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has never been the person above my post either.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post will consider leaving a little early today. :xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And tomorrow, person above my post


----------



## skullboy

maybe person above my post should just forget to show up tomorrow.


----------



## Hellrazor

the person above my post is not a boy (as originally thought) but a man!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the same country as my mother in law.


----------



## slimy

The person above my post has mad dancing Santa skills.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post would be a good judge of mad dancing skills


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should post a picture, so that he may become a mad dancing santa too.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should wear his striped tights and cap to work today.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post that is a good idea. I would enjoy being sent home....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or the person above my post would be institutionalized


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should do his mad santa dance tomorrow at work. I am sure the employees would enjoy the show!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If I did, person above my post, you and I will be bunk mates in the asylum :devil: Then again, they know I'm nuts, so they probably wouldn't think anything of it.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should know that I like to sleep on the top bunk


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As long as the person above my post doesn't eat my food or drink my beer while I'm out, I'm sure we can work things out.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should realize that as the Alpha Male, your stuff is my stuff.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

In that case, the person above my post and I will not be sharing a room anytime soon.


----------



## morgan8586

If we are locked up in the asylum, person above my post, we may not have a choice of who we bunk with. Better me than big ol' Bubba.


----------



## skullboy

Hey,Nutjobs above my post,can I come visit you?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post wants to visit JT and Morg at the nuthouse...


----------



## skullboy

can you sneak me an extra straight jacket,person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post maybe they have triples at said house?


----------



## skullboy

well,person above my post maybe I have visited before and they said I is gooder now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post made me laugh.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post and the two people above your post made Me laugh when i read all that.


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post is way younger than me,Whats up with that?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my self is only 4 years older than me


----------



## skullboy

I could be dead in 4 years,person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

i hope the person above my post is around in 4 years


----------



## skullboy

Just know person above my post,If I am not I want a party!.Burnouts booze and broads!Smoke at the grave site.And I WILL be back in another form!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will be one fun mother ****in zombie


----------



## skullboy

I shall visit the person above my post when I am dead.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has unique ideas for 'stocking stuffers' for all the ladies in his life


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post has never seen my "stocking stuffer"


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, for christmas my gift to u is "Certifated Nutjob Award".
love ya...oh..not like that...lol....ur too cool n funny...lol


----------



## slimy

Person above my post owes me a calendar.


Get to work, man.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post plays with wild critters.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has only been asleep now for a few hours.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post sent me a great article letting me know the name of the last Harry Potter book!!!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is in a state that has far different weather patterns than we do where I live.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post really, really wants to go to work today, but has a perfect excuse not to. That's a dedicated person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post walked further today than I think I have all month.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has been busy posting this morning....


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post wants me to post a picture of myself. How does it feel to want?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has said he looks like a clown


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post should go for a walk.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I shall live vicariously through your stroll.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post does not like to stroll for himself


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not unless its to the fridge, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should stroll the streets of Philadelphia


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I do from time to time, person above my post, but most of the time that would be staggering through the streets from tavern to tavern


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post made me laugh


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is currently a minion; perhaps he will get a promotion for a Christmas gift?


----------



## morgan8586

Not likely, person above my post. I am happy to be a cog in the wheel of anarchy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's statement makes me question whether, by definition, anarchy can/would be organized in such a fashion.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should think that everything goes in cycles. A gaint ferris wheel on the way to hell and damnation.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is full of holiday cheer and for that I value your friendship in a purely platonic fashion, not even remotely approaching love...more of a real real like as only men can like other men without being remotely weird


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should have read slimys post about us before mentioning the "L" word....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post do you enjoy my edit?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is an editing superstar....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Later person above my post - have a good one.


----------



## morgan8586

Later person above my post--enjoy the lunch


----------



## Nefarious1

The people above my post are just wierd! LOL


----------



## slimy

Person above my post, along with the person above his post want to kill me.


hee hee hee


----------



## slimy

The person above my last post posted early so my post makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is talkin' out of his ass again?


----------



## ScareShack

Merry Christmas to the person above my post if I dont talk to ya before then.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And Merry Christmas to the person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

and a Merry Xmas to the person above and below my post


----------



## slimy

Person above my post, along several above his post, are wasting my time with this 'holiday cheer' crap. 

Let's start to get some of those holiday blues, people.


----------



## Hella

person above my post, want some holiday blues, come work at the airport with me today...after the Blizzard and the day before Christmas Eve, some of these people are CRANKY...lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a tough job ahead of her.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post can now OFFICIALLY call me a post whore. Along with everyone else!!!   :devil: :googly:


----------



## skullboy

Damn and I missed it. Oh well congrats,tam-tam.Welcome to the new whore person above my post.YEA,YEA Bad skullboy.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, i havnt told ya happy holidays yet, so there ya go.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And to you, person above my post, Merry Christmas!

Glad you liked the card, I hope it'll be a cherrished piece in your holiday collection.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post makes a beautiful ballerina


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post is right, the person above your post looks great as a ballerina.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post made a good elf on a card I saw as well.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i morphed ya yesterday into a angry bear, just didnt post it, i need to find it, boy u looked mean. happy x-mas eve


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to find the angry bear, I need a good laugh.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post you think I'd make a good angry bear?


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post would make a good angry bear! :devil: LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is some real weird chick


----------



## Fangs

Thank you person above my post, I try real hard! :>

person above my post is a really talented dude! LOL hehehe


----------



## Sinister

I wish the person above my post, indeed everyone of the family here at Haunt Forum a very Merry Christmas and a very Happy and successful New Year. Cheers!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Same to you person above my post - the Merriest of Christmases, and the Happiest, Healthiest and most prosperous of New Years. May 2007 bring you and everyone good cheer and good fortunes


----------



## dynoflyer

Merry Christmas to all the persons above my post and to all those that come after, too!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a living Corona.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post, once again may you and yours have a merry xmas.


----------



## slimy

Despite ALL of my attempts, I cannot remove the holiday joys from the person above my post. So..........................I ...................guess............. I could say it, Merry Christmas Person above, below, and all the way around my post. 




There, are you people happy??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ScareShack

well person above my post, it x-mas day morning, so happy x-mas to u, person above my post!


----------



## morgan8586

Merry xmas everyone!!!! God bless us everyone!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer

Merry re-gifting, eveyone!


----------



## ScareShack

person above post is a re-gifter like my self.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is more than half way onto his path of becoming a Post Whore. What goals for 2007 dost the person above my post have


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, my goals are to make more coin and have more fun....think i might be going in the wrong direction though!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I share the same wishes for 2007.......as do most people I know


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post will be making his wishes come true this year!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post better be correct, for my sake


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may have to goto work today....


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me quotes U2 lyrics


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post quotes very sage advice.


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post and I seem to be the only ones hard at the picture games lately.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I are both fans of the Re-Animator series


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is currently pickling his liver


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct in his observation.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is drinking the hard stuff this evening


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was correct but coffee is brewing


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may have been naughty this evening


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post condems me for no reason


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has been unfairly judged.....Sorry bro...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is welcome over for roast beast anytime


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may someday regret that invatation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will never take me up so I is safe


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is incorrect....I have been known to make road trips. Philly is 4 hours away!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a road tripper.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may have a visitor this spring


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post may show up at another family's house


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should have the grill ready. I will be the bearer of steaks and beer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmm person above my post made a convincing argument not to pick up and move in the middle of the night a la the Baltimore Colts.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post will need to tell me if he prefers a sirloin or a t-bone


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will be told I like whatever, especially if it is free 

(but bring plenty of filets)


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post likes a double helping of free


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Free is my favorite price, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post seems to be sobering up


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is very bold in his proclamations.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post disagrees with my assessment?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm gettin' tired, person above my post, so I won't argue


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is wearing down......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes person above my post way way past my normal Wednesday bedtime


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is off work this week


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post posts the truth.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post will miss his responsiblities


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must now be drunk.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is wrong--just too tired to think straight


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is in a similar shape to me - in need of shuteye


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post goodnight I'm going to crash now 

Later chief.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is going to bed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will post with me later when I wake up.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is now offline trying not to wake the wife as he slips into bed


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post has changed his signature. :>


----------



## slimy

The person above my post has raging abs.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has left the building


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post I have not seen for a long while.


----------



## gypsichic

I've been lurking & stalking more than chatting person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Glad to see I am at least important enough to draw a response person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

if at all possible, i do my best to respond person above my post


----------



## slimy

I know all about your stalking, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............is that right person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I smell signature, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

you're obsessed w/my signature or lack there of person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's not just me, lurker and stalker above my post 

See the person below my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I now have become obsessed with your lack of a signature, person 2 posts above my post! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is creative and should come up with one for her - she's rejected all of mine so far


----------



## gypsichic

can't believe 2 of you people above my post are obsessed w/my signature issue...............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

| 
how about "I'm with stupid \/" person above /\ my post? LMAO
|


----------



## gypsichic

lmaooooooooooo person above my post..........that could come back to haunt you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What ever do you mean, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

are you attempting to sound innocent person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you taking it personal, person above /\ my post? lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........should i be taking it personally person above my post?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should try the signature " Some assembly required"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's suggestion is surprisingly benign.


----------



## Fangs

person above my post has the Evil Eye! :>


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a Disturbed fan also


----------



## Fangs

person above my post likes U2 also


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a mysterious first name - the same as one of my favorite films


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post wants me to have a signature


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post was inquiring about me earlier in another thread.


----------



## gypsichic

inquiring minds wanna know person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post need only ask me and I will always answer.


----------



## gypsichic

the word 'always' like 'anything' can be a tad dangerous person above my post


----------



## Sinister

I suppose if you read into something a bit too deeply it can be dangerous person above my post, but I meant it as I am always there for my friends.


----------



## gypsichic

you never know about my depth of thought person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The same could be said about us both, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

sounds like we have a thing or two in common - don't you also ride a harley cuz you have long hair person above my post?


----------



## Sinister

No, I just wear the jacket because I have the hair for it, person above my post. Bikes are death machines. :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........i just wear the jacket too person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post wants to be home.


----------



## gypsichic

home piddling around in the kitchen baking something and working with my pooch patrol person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hi person above /\ my post


----------



## gypsichic

what are you up to person above my post? (besides trying to look innocent - mr. i'm with stupid /\)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cleaning today, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

at least it keeps you outta the crack house person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gee, person above my post, that's the only time I get to see you


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post has a beautiful home.


----------



## ScareShack

the person above my post is beautiful.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is younger than me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post looks older that me LOL


*looking for something to soften the blow*


----------



## ScareShack

the person above my post IS with stupid


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is inching towards being a HF whore


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, whores are free, i charge.....lol


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is drunk again.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is the sam i presume


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post got my favorite movie as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Wait - person above my post posted before I posted the post for the person above his post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post got confused..........lol

(ahem...........i heard that FE!!!)


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should try the signature"batteries not included"


----------



## gypsichic

LOL............thats pretty good person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post appreciates my sense of humor


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has an apreciated sense of humor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should hang out more in the Horror Movie and General Movie pictures games.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is currently offline. Please stand by......


----------



## skullboy

Thank you for holding person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

Havnt see person above my post in a few days


----------



## skullboy

I have been hiding,person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, I hope you have a good new year!


----------



## skullboy

Thanks person above my post,just dont hold your breath.:googly: (Back at ya)


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is a Spongebob fan


----------



## skullboy

That might be stretching the truth person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post enjoys wearing square pants?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post enjoys wearing boas


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's "wearing boas in the buff" person above my post.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks person above my post for that image. I am sure I will need couciling or electo shock to get rid of it. Also Happy New Year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have a portable shock chair Sr. Bones, need I travel north for a free demo person above my post? LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I cant wait to meet person above my post at Ironstock!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is very talented when it comes to costume making.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has many more posts than me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has less posts than me too!
Need to work on that!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and myself have some things a'brewin' starting next month.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed, better than home brewed beer, person above my post.

And have an event filled, safe evening my friend.


----------



## gypsichic

you're not planning on wearing your boa in the buff as part of your evening festivities are you person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Anything could happen after the booze has been opened, person above my post 

And to you, behave this evening, but do enjoy yourself!


----------



## gypsichic

I ALWAYS behave person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, should you consider a New Year's resolution for telling the truth?


----------



## gypsichic

I am telling the truth person above my post...........its too damn expensive to get into any real trouble............lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I believe you, person above my post - and Happy New Year to you


----------



## gypsichic

happy new year to you as well - will you be requiring bail money this NYE person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Given that we are staying in, grilling steaks and drinking all by ourselves, person above my post, I certainly hope not!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sounds yummy, person above my post


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a cool website


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Such kind words person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was embarassed by the person above his post's post. Perhaps too much alcohol already this fine New Year's Eve?


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is the man with the evil eye


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

agreed, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must be loaded - he is quite agreeable this evening


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not yet person above my post, give me 35 more minutes! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is just about **** drunk  

Happy 2007 :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, better not foget about me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just started person 2 posts above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person 2 posts above this post, better behave tonight! May it be a marry night, not a Maynard night! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - hurry!!!! Time's a runnin out 

Have a good one and year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you too my friend ,the person above my post


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, do I really need to behave tonight?
happy new years to u person


----------



## Ms. Wicked

person above my post doesn't want to behave tonight


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post know my behavior


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is in Rochester


----------



## Hella

I don't know very much about the person above my post....

must mean I have to spend more time here..lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is nice and sweet but shouldnt get crossed


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post, I wish you a happy new year!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post post I wish u the best in the new year man!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must be sleeping right now after late night New Year's revelry.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post im always awake, HNW to ya


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

appears the people above my post are sleeping in this morning


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post apparently didn't sleep in too late.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did person above my post make a signature her New Year's resolution?  

Here's another one: "May contain peanuts" or "Produced in a facility that processes peanuts and other nuts.”

Howzabout "Hangs out on a board that contains many a nut?"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I still like "I'm with Stupid /\ " person above my post LOL


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me should like this pic then


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........oh my person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above post should be enjoying sunshine in her fine state today, is that right?


----------



## skullboy

Hey person above my post,can you say "yummy beer?"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would say No Way! person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People above my post know I'd rather drink it than say it


----------



## gypsichic

yes person above my post the sun is shining here


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should also have sunny weather today.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct. The sun is shining and I am indoors on the computer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should take his newly-loaded MP3 player outside and sit in the sun.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is so wise in his advice.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has heeded my advice about Brian Keene and for that I am glad.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has also given me advice on Hatebread...I mean Hatebreed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will like them.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has removed his pics.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I thought you liked my wedding photo in my profile?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct. Now it is time to go outside in the sun.


----------



## writer93

Person above mine has a weird but cool avatar


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post needs to post more here


----------



## skullboy

person above my post,makes up for the shortcomings of the person above his post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is quickly becoming a post super whore!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is off to the mines.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should re-post his pics for the enjoyment of the ladies of the forum. (Or is he going to start selling calenders of himself?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As soon as the person above my post adds his deformed Mask-like mug, I'm sure I'd be happy to post that beefcake shot of myself


----------



## skullboy

I will be happy to as soon as I find one,person above my post.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post used to have a gremlin <snicker>


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post makes some cool costumes.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me quotes Billy Idol


----------



## writer93

Person above mine is Desensitized


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is apparently a writer


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post quotes Dante Hicks.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post keeps changing his avatar


----------



## Sinister

Gotta keep folks on their toes, person above my post. Some change is always good.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is in the high altitude of hellarado


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should be aware that could change at any time and I might be taking my happy ass back south. :googly:


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is up to his happy ass in snow


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post speaks true.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO person above the person above my post


----------



## Sinister

how goes our _endeavour _person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No one is at school until next week, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Wow...that is quite awhile, person above my post, but patience is a virtue so they say, all good things come to those who wait.


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> The person above my post used to have a gremlin <snicker>


OH BITE ME WOMAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is screaming at someone in another thread, but not Ms. Wicked apparently.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my posts pic is for sale. Let the bidding start at one longneck.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is auctioning off peoples avatars


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post enjoys having handpuppets fight to the death


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, good to hear the new year will be a turning point for ya.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks for the positive vibes, person above my post, but right now neither turning point is looking very positive.......


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has the same 6-letter beginning to his username as the person above his post.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post has a gorgeous Celtic bedspread.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now offline, working on her cloak no doubt.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is the same age as me.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post quotes 80's music


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is currently making the colbalts.


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post has been prolific in his postings


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a cool avatar


----------



## Fangs

The person above me has changed avatars. :>


----------



## Anachronism

You are correct person above me


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post looks like someone I used to work with


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, should make that step....lol


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is offering advice......


----------



## ScareShack

person above me. maybe, do i ever offer advice?


----------



## Nefarious1

*wonders if the person above my post is a fan of Dr. Phil* lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post hasn't been on much lately.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is a birthday boy today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct, and thank you for your warm wishes


----------



## Nefarious1

For the past 2 weeks I don't think I was able to even touch my computer except twice, person above my post. lol

Having 5 people in a 2 bedroom apt is HAARRRRDDDD... But interesting. lol And it gives NO time for hanging out with both sides of the family in FL for the season. lol

And also... Another HUGE Happy Birthday to the person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also had a hectic Christmas and New Year's; I also thank you for the wishes :devil:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post is celebrating his birthday today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post will be traveling to IronStock this year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post always seems to be with stupid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

especially now LOL person above my post


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is with stupid


----------



## dynoflyer

All the persons above my post have less than 300 days till Halloween.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is a Red Sox fan.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is said to be sexy


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post speaks true


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post, and the person above his post, need eye exams.


----------



## skullboy

just had lasik person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post posted at the same time as the person above his.


----------



## Ghostess

I wonder if the person above my post is really an archaeologist.


----------



## skullboy

Maybe the person above your post,person above my post is really drunk.


----------



## pyro

The Person Above My Post Is All Alone In The Chat Room ????


----------



## Wildomar

I wish the person above my post was right.


----------



## skullboy

amen person above my post


----------



## Wildomar

The person above my post is appearantly a big fan of Sponge Bob


----------



## skullboy

person above my post must be drunk again


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post ain't drunk, he's just drinkin?


----------



## skullboy

hammereed person above my post


----------



## dynoflyer

I'm working on it, person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

call me when you get here person above my post.Take me out!


----------



## dynoflyer

two sudafed, another MGD and "Invincible" in the DVD player, I'll say g'nite to the person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a fever.


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post knows the magic word. (pssst, i'll give ya $25 for it... LOL)


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is up late


----------



## Fangs

you are correct person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post went to the doctor today


----------



## Fangs

correct person above my post ! (and am now wearing a brace on my wrist  )


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is now sporting a brace


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is correct along with having a good memory :>


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post knows verses from rob zombies dragula


----------



## Fangs

as does the person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should be asleep


----------



## Fangs

you can say that again person above my post-----(im heading there very quickly- the tylenol with codine is knocking me out not to mention the typing with a brace is making me crazy!)


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is going crazy


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is misbehaving :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post keeps me out of trouble


----------



## Fangs

person above my post trys very hard to get into trouble :>


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has me confused with my friend JT!


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is incorrect.. LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has me labeled as a trouble maker


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is not labled as a troublemaker or it would say so underneath his username hehehe :devil: LOL


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post made me laugh


----------



## Fangs

person above my post should laugh more often


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post should know that laughing comes hard these days....


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is right


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post should be happy


----------



## Fangs

(thanx) person above my post is half right-----goofy is more like it.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post should know that I am currently listening to Korn.


----------



## Fangs

person above my post should know i am listening to Disturbed


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should try Hatebreed


----------



## Fangs

person above my post wants me to listen to hatebreed


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may need some coaxing


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is correct


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post needs to broaden her music tastes


----------



## Fangs

person above my post can't get me to listen to hatebreed again.... sorry...


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post tried something new


----------



## Fangs

person above my post got me to try something new


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was talking a lot to Sgt. Morgan last night.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post hopefully had a great bd!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks, person above my post, you should know I did - had a cool day. Hope to have another today


----------



## dynoflyer

Good Luck on Sunday to the Eagles fan above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post extends me good thoughts for the Birds.


----------



## Ghostess

I extend good thoughts for the Birds to the person above my post, as well as for the person's husband that is under the person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I knew I liked the person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

I wonder if the person above my post likes hockey too..


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not this season, person above my post :devil:


----------



## Ghostess

I believe the person above my post must be a Flyers fan then.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct.


----------



## Ghostess

I feel the pain of the person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is sensitive.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is most correct... I am overly sensitive as a matter of fact.


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post has a dirty litter box.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is getting the rain we'll get tonight


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post likes scary clowns?


----------



## dynoflyer

is the person above my post afraid of scary clowns?


----------



## Ghostess

Do scary clowns like the person above my posts avatar taste as funny as regular clowns?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

anything with miracle whip tastes good, person above my post!


----------



## dynoflyer

Would tasting scary clowns be funnier than tasting regular clowns? 
correction FE has added condiments! 
Would tasting scary clowns with Miracle Whip be funnier than tasting regular clowns?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think the people above my post, are thinking this is the question forum?


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post confirms I am stupid, he must be with me


----------



## Ghostess

I think the person above the person above my post is correct in thinking that I have screwed up in my mass postings!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been busy posting here this month and I like to see that.


----------



## Wildomar

Person above the person above my post is appearantly confused , but with a beautiful mind.


----------



## Ghostess

I love all the persons above my post... and not just for your Bud Light.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have a bud light, person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

I have made it my goal to be a better forum member and get to know the person above my post better, as well as the other members here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Tis the coolest place on the net, person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

I agree with the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You'll be a post whore in no time, person above my post! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post actively encourages and cheers on whoredom


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post encourages everyone to whoredom


----------



## Ghostess

I see the person above my post is working toward whoredom as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wow! person above my post 300!!! wahoo!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is quick on the edit button.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know it , person above my post! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is sniffing socks - his own CSI Michigan.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post CRACKS me up!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's better than JT smoking crack, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As long as the person above my post does not try to sniff MY crack, all is right with the world


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's a deal person above my post, but can you not sniff mine! LOL


----------



## dynoflyer

Person's above my post can tell me what's the magic number of posts to earn an animated gif for an avatar, please?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not sure person above my post, sure there is a link some place?


----------



## Ghostess

I thought the person above my post knew everything.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's illusions have been sadly shattered.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mine too, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should burn that sock at the stake.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post, I'm thinkin' that if I put it on a Cuban with spiced mustard...

Coming over for dinner?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know said sandwich is now being digested. I could swing by and do my Fly impression for you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I love tricks person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post loves tricks more than he loves treats.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been the person above my post a lot the past two days.


----------



## Death's Door

Is the person above my post tailgating at the Eagles game this weekend.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It appears as though the person above my post knows that the person above her post is going to see the Eagles this weekend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sadly, no, both people above my post, but I will have a free seat in my basement, with free beer and a clean bathroom. Well, ok free beer


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post hangs out in his basement.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My wife locks me in the basment, person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

I wish I had a basement like the person above my post has.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean damp, cold, full of bugs and your ankle shackled to the hot water heater, person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

JUST like the one the person above my post described!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has no basement.


----------



## Ghostess

I am envious of the person above my post because he has such a wonderful basement.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post better have a good friday (post)birthday fun night!
that was for the person above my post, person above them...lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My basement is actually fun, people above my post, perfect for football and for post-bday fun.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post will enjoy Sunday's game!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hope so person above my post. By the way, person above my post is almost as quick on that edit button as FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

almost, person above my post! lol


----------



## dynoflyer

almost as fast as you, person above my post, two kids of posters here today;
the quick and the outtaluck


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, I don't think they are mutually exclusive


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post will be interested to know I, too, will be enjoying Sunday's festivities in the comfort of my basement with plenty of cold, malt beverage, a 108" projection screen and hopefully no more sudafed.


----------



## Wildomar

person above my post is capable of keeping up with the postings


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has returned from the Stargate.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is still digesting his cuban sandwich


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is right - but the supernatural baloney is killin' me.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post keeps changing his user title.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been seemingly invisible lately


----------



## skullboy

only to the blind person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a big fan of Spongebob  (I think I've read this 10 times this week)


----------



## dynoflyer

Will the person above my post have a house full of fellow birds fans on Sunday or does he prefer to watch without distractions?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post had a great B-Day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is do for a Mich adventure


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Three people above my post - perhaps a neighbor or two, but nothing huge; two people above my post speaks the truth. And the person above my post has said weird things about rabbits and my wand


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post need not elaborate about wands.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Magic wand, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has a magic wand?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post is intrigued by the magic wand of the person above his post.


----------



## Ghostess

I LOVE the quote of the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so person above my post, is it wine or beer tonight?


----------



## Ghostess

Well, person above my post, I just cracked a beer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hope you cracked it open, person above my post, and not over someone's head.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been in a posting frenzy here lately.


----------



## Ghostess

I wonder if the person above my post has noticed my posting frenzy, which will be probably worse in the next few hours while I crack OPEN many beers.


----------



## Sinister

You were the one I was referring to, person above my post. JT just beat me to the punch.

Drunken posting, just as funny as pantless chats.


----------



## Ghostess

I shall apologize in advance to the person above my post, as well as all others before him, as I am trying to make up for lost time, playing catch up, filling time for the next week since hockey is making me a widow, and am depressed enough to drink my sorrows away while spending this evening with you fine people.


----------



## Sinister

We are all here for you person above my post, though we are second choice.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post just made me smile.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The entertainment begins, person above my post! LOL

Cheers!!


----------



## Ghostess

Oh yes, person above my post... as I am RULING at Beer Pong!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not sure of the rules, but you are either sending the drinks or receiving the drinks person above my post.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post doesn't know the rules of beer pong.


----------



## Ghostess

Indeed the person above my blog is correct about the person above her being incorrect. THe game is throwing ping pong balls at 10 solo cups of beer. (this is on each side of the table). and if ones goes in, the person who owns that cup drinks it then another ball is thrown and if it goes in the person who owns it drinks... And the turns alternate... and there are other rules..


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is on her way to being inebriated.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post is a beer pong expert.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, person above my post posts, "ruling" means drinking?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Person above my post, I don't think you saw my post and that your post is meant for the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that's why I put post, posts, make sense person above my post?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Person above my post, your post above my post confused me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this happen often person above my post? LOL


----------



## Ghostess

I don't drink as often as the persons above my post, however... I am thoroughly confusing, I RULE at beer pong. I have never played said game until tonight, and I RULED at said game. And, now I am inebriated enough to not really care anymore about the fact that I WON 3 out of 4 games against SOBER people who already KNEW the game.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So person above my post, do you win at this game if you get more drinks or if you don't?


----------



## Ghostess

If you don't , person above my post... but I was Thirsty! And playing against minors!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Minors and beef nuggets, person above my post? LOL


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post has some very cool gargoyles for sale


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has been enjoying a mild winter so far


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post dealt with a lot yesterday - hope he's doing OK.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is now 2 years older than me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

More like a year and a half, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post recently had a birthday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post continues to be buried under snow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has been above my post many times in the last several months


----------



## dynoflyer

it is said, the person above my post is faster on the edit button than I


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows a lot of song lyrics and bands.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post likes bands my kids like. . . .


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has cool kids


----------



## dynoflyer

I hope the person above my post is enjoying the "global warming" day, today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't think I've ever conversed with the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has shared a few pictures, puppy included.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That's correct person above my post. She follows us around everywhere!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Your puppy can use a toilet person above my post, too cool!! LOL


----------



## dynoflyer

the person above the person above my post's avatar is similar to Salem's Haunted Happenings' logo.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post still needs to post a pic.


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post made me a funny dancing elf! ------ yes, i finally saw it LMAO


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has been elfed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has made elfing into a hobby.


----------



## dynoflyer

the person above my post is experimenting with signature sayings


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been posting up a storm this morning.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has almost 10 times the number of posts as the person above his post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post changed his avatar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was correct in his observation.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is online at halftime


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct and I am enjoying watching one of his team's former QB's play.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post should know I really hate watching him play so well. Why couldnt he do that at Cleveland?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post sounds like he lives here and watches every pro Philadelphia athlete stink here and then leave, moving on to championships/MVPs and such.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct...although your team has made it to a superbowl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is right - I was also talking about the Phillies, Sixers and Flyers - but, I will try to enjoy this Iggles season as much as possible.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post should try suffering with the Browns,Cavs and Indians


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a sad state of sports affairs on his hands.......


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post its time to go back to the game......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is happy for me that my Eagles won.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is celebrating the eagles victory


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post is hoping to stump ol' df!


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post, the challenge is ready!


----------



## dynoflyer

Right back at you, person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has stumped me on the song title


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been stumped.


----------



## dynoflyer

the person above my post will *NOT* be singing, *"The Saints Go Marching In"* this week.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct once again


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is Saint JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has as shrine to me set up in his basement.


----------



## dynoflyer

Does the person above my post have an area of his basement dedicated to Morg?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I certainly do not.


----------



## dynoflyer

Not even an incense burner, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have not given him reciprocal sainthood status, person above my post. Ergo, no shrine of any sort


----------



## dynoflyer

Okay, person above my post has cleared that up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a big Pats fan.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is a Vincent Price fan


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post believes you never go ass to mouth!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has returned to posting but is still recovering from the holidays.


----------



## slimy

Person above my post is ALWAYS on this damn site.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Seems like that, person above my post.


----------



## Nefarious1

The person above my post seems to be frequenting this site more and more often too. Look at the posts... he is almost a whore!


----------



## Nefarious1

The other person above my post beat me to the submit button!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It happens, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post....Is well on his way to Post Whore Hero status!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post loves to keep everyone in suspense with his lightening-fast editing skills


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has spent much time changing his avitar lately.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is invisible or is he???


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has me mistaken for the evil skullboy.I am the new and improved skullboy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is The Friendly Neighborhood Skullboy version 2.0.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know that 2.0 comes with photo shop.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And more than a few viruses, right, person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

We may still have some bugs to work out person above my post.Wanna free download?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's proposition sounds dirty.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Free download person above my posts , post? that sounds dirty when you say it! lol

Person above my post thought the same thing at the same time! LMAO


----------



## skullboy

Thats just sick and wrong person above my post and good skullboy will have no part of this foul behavior.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has apparently been replaced by a virtuous android of some sort.


----------



## skullboy

i think its the fumes from mixing cleaning chemicals person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that a new brand of microbrew, person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

A word to the wise person above my post never staple your hand to a table or mix kaboom and bleach.:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I will notify the proper authorities, person above my post. Help is on the way.


----------



## skullboy

Did you send a large dancing elf to my door,person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, several Transformers, various and assorted Smurfs, and any available G.I. Joes, person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has sent all these helpers to thier death as I have demonic elves guarding the perimeter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has a very scary imagination!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post agrees person above his post is 'bad' again. Dr. Jekyll and Mister Skullboy.


----------



## skullboy

I am NOT bad person above my post,the elves are.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It sure didn't take you long, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is fearful of Skullboy.


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post made me spray beer out my nose with his wife comment.Dont worry i licked it up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

At least it came out your nose, person above my post! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Let's hope it stays that way, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post caused the person 2 posts above him to spew liquids out of his nose


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post can't mow his grass right now.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post has grass to mow all year long


----------



## skullboy

the person above my post has an avie of which the movie it is from I am fond.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives life fast and hard. :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, needs to stop changing his avatar as thats what i put with people...lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - I used to agree with you, as I was so reluctant to change my Farmer Vincent Motel Hell avvie for the longest time - now, I've embraced whatever I feel - but I have a theme here. I went to Phibes (played by Vincent Price) to the Return of the Fly (starring same) to an actual photo of the man himself  

May change again soon person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post must be sleeping in this morning?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my self likes silly monkeys


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

silly monkeys aren't just for kids anymore, person above my post!


----------



## skullboy

Do you like the good skullboy avie I have now,person above my post?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post thats a nice change


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not too bad, person above my posts, post, but your fly is down!


----------



## skullboy

Thats my tie person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Opps, person above my post. It is hard to see!! LMAO
Bet you've heard that before....


----------



## skullboy

Many times person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post was a stinker in a past life?


----------



## skullboy

Never person above my post,I have and will stay a kind,gentle,soft spoken,well mannered kinda whimp.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has a new avatar, and I like it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has fast fingers!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post ain't very fast today. ;-)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post,mentioned meat nuggets the other day! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is very quick on the draw.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hope you edit what you typed, person above my post LOL


----------



## skullboy

I bet the person above my post has heard that before.


----------



## Ghostess

CRAP! Would the person above my post let me know when I did that since I don't remember?

(THe meat nuggets thing)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was a night of drinking while playing pong, person above my postLOL


----------



## Ghostess

But persona above my post-what is up with the beef nuggets?


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and another buddy of ours, Bodybagging have to get together soon on a few things.


----------



## Ghostess

Wondering what the person above my post means...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You typed fasted than he did, meant that for me person above my post and
I think you mentioned "meat nuggets" in the 3 word story on Sat. night??? LOL


----------



## Sinister

What the person above my post said.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I'll let you know something after I call the college today.


----------



## Ghostess

I went back and looked at all my posts for that evening, person above my post, and saw that my member name did indeed put "and beef nuggets" ... however, I would like to state for the record that my friend typed that which is why I had no clue how it got there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post....that's strechin' it! lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post doesn't believe me.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post brought back some old memories with her "tarred" reference in Off Topic.


----------



## Ghostess

I wonder if the person above my post has been tarred and feathered before?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If he hasn't person above my post, he's thought about it?


----------



## Sinister

Knowing people like I do, I'm sure there's a few folks back in the Sunshine state who would just LOVE to do that to this poor lil' ol' Sinner, person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

And the person above my post wants to come BACK to the sunshine state?


----------



## Sinister

Some people substitute tar for things like honey, person above my post, and then they...um...they...nevermind.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is being naughty


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows all about naughty.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post must have me confused with someone else. Im innocent little morg


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's nose is growing.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is incorrect. I proclaim my innocence from the top of my lungs!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is funny


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post needs to clarify: funny as in mental or funny as in Ha,Ha?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does it matter, person above my post?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is stating that I am mentally unbalanced


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's why we get along, person above my post :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I are mentally unbalanced.


----------



## skullboy

I am glad its just you two people above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is also in the mentally unbalanced club. Give me the secret handshake brother.


----------



## skullboy

I believe you are thinking of the "other guy" person above my post.I is gooder now!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People above my post are forming a club.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is ashamed to be mentally unbalanced....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is mistaken in his assumptions about me.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post sent me a cool flick a couple of days ago. Thanks again, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You are most certainly welcome, person above my post. I know you will enjoy.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to check out the film that my avvie is based on *Satan's Little Helper *if he hasn't already.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks for the referral, person above my post - I have not, but will do so.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a Lindsey Lohan fan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has now confirmed he is out of his skull.


----------



## skullboy

would you make up your mind person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post confuses me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has been on a Vincent Price binge


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True, person above my post, in addition to my normal binges.


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post has hit 5700 posts and changed his user title again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And person above my post's avatar has changed again.


----------



## skullboy

what do you mean person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post changed his quote in his sig.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post wants snow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post says his avie is wearing a tie and I don't think so.


----------



## skullboy

Say it with me person above my post,"good skullboy,good skullboy,good skullboy.You try!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I tried person above my post (Bringer of Vengeance)


----------



## skullboy

Doesn't it have a nice ring to it,person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about "Vengeance is the Bringer" person above my post


----------



## skullboy

Dont make me switch back to evil spongebob person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey person above my post, are you retaining water? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Sure just keep picking on the innocent sponge,person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Turtle got your tongue (turtles eat sponges) person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

Are you saying you want to eat me person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is loading up his ipod.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post,i am loading up myself as well.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has big googly eyes according to the rare photos section.


----------



## skullboy

I only look like that when I drink person above my post.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You drink the people above your post, person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

I drink anything person above my post,well almost.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

moonshine, person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

Better than some other stuff person above my post,wanna share?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post has big, er, eyes.


----------



## skullboy

The person above my post wants to feel better.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post said that the person above her post has big eyes. tee hee hee


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been putting in a lot of time in the Fun & Games section lately


----------



## skullboy

person above the person above my post I am a dude.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is all man


----------



## skullboy

I would not go that far person above my post but I do have half the parts to be.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is getting old.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, stole a base on me!LOL


----------



## skullboy

person above my post I did say half the parts not all.And I have papers to prove it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is missing parts.


----------



## skullboy

only parts of them person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post still confuses me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Look a little closer at the red "tie" person above my post. LOL


----------



## skullboy

You will further notice person above my post that he only has 1 eye. :zombie:


----------



## Ghostess

Did the person above my post get an eye removal surgery too?


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is where my wife will be next week.


----------



## Ghostess

Is the wife of the person above my post coming to my house?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think she is running away, person above my post? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a homewrecker saying such mean things to poor innocent Skullboy.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post called SkullBoy "innocent".... THAT's a good one!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know that Skullboy is a very nice person and would rarely do something bad.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is back to the knife-wielding Spongebob - oh oh - watch out


----------



## skullboy

person above my post secretly listens to Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has given me health advise. LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has now drawn ahead of me in posts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not sure how that happened, person above my post???


----------



## skullboy

is the person above my post the ultra post whore?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think my meager 17 posts a day to your 20, well person above my post, you shouldn't be pointing fingers! LOL


----------



## skullboy

it would still take a long time to catch you person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post knows that JT is a secret Lindsey Lohan listener


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is the dancing queen who posted said lyrics.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post called poor ole morg a dancing queen.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post,is that a knife in your hand or are you just happy to see me? LOL


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post secretly wishes the person above his post is happy to see him.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is racking up the posts


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post noticed I am headin' toward post whoredom.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will soon join a motley crew when she reaches the 1k mark


----------



## skullboy

person above my post shall be a rare breed soon as he will reach the 6000 post mark.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I don't think that will happen.


----------



## skullboy

I hate to argue with you o person above my post but by this time next week you will be a ultra whore.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post hates to argue.


----------



## skullboy

I only argue when the other person is wrong person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should never argue with me then....


----------



## skullboy

person above my post as usual you are correct and bigger and stronger than me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is jealous or the post whore above him?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows never to take Bad Skullboy seriously. BAD SKULLBOY BAD!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

'tis true, person above my post, for he wealds a knife now!


----------



## skullboy

A note to self person above my post,I ALWAYS have at least 3 knives at hand.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad they are all knives, person above my post! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Knives make the person above my post glad.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post is trying to get out of buying


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You don't know me, person above my post (and probably never will) but.....cheap is one thing I ain't


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this mean you would hide from me if you new I would be at a Haunt Gathering that you were attending, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I'd buy you a round and disappear like a ghost. A large, oversized, fat ghost but a ghost nonetheless dammit!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sounds like a plan, person above my post. Do I just ring a bell for you to buy the second round too? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you do, person above my post, I do believe I earn my wings.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I just rang the bell person above my post, but it was just a tinkle, you have but one wing....Now you have a reason to stumble from the bar.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, please - tinkle ONLY in the bathroom!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I wish of you not to think of me in that postion please


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post - I have been driven FURTHER insane, so believe me - I shall try to forget........._THE HORROR............THE HORROR.........._


----------



## skullboy

peoples above my post have strange fantasy lives.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been winking at people?


----------



## skullboy

Maybe a job with NO computer access is in order for you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess I have your approval, person above my post? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now made with 25% more Halloween flavoring.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post did you hear that Lindsy Lohan was in the hospital?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post, would you like to do some bedside nurturing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post likes the winkie, winkie!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is a winkie!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is veddy veddy close to becoming a whore. Well, a post whore.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is in constant change mode


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You mean my boxers, person above my post?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is cracking jokes waaaaaay too early this morning


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've been up since 4, person above my post, so it ain't too early to me.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post works the daylight shift


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is integral to his employer's continued success.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post--I hope you are right!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, I am ALWAYS right. Most of the time.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is almost a truthsayer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

One of the powers bestowed upon me when I was annointed with Sainthood status, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a supersaint


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is being mean to me.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is busting my.....shoes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is about to be paid a visit by the Sandman.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pleasant dreams, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the people above my post were talking of boxer shorts early this morning


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post likes their boxer shorts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah, person above my post, I only said they were talking about boxers this morning! lol


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post is innocent?I tried to say that with a straight face.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post keeps gazing at me with his big eyes LOL


----------



## skullboy

Gaze all you want person above my post,but do not touch!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has a nervous twitching eye lid


----------



## skullboy

the person above my post gave it to me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you have prefered spinning eyeballs instead, person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

couldn't you have given me the right parts at least preson above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post doesn't like board members thinking he's really a girl.


----------



## skullboy

I only act like one person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, spongebetty works for you person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has been tormenting poor Skullboy. Er, I mean Spongebetty.


----------



## skullboy

No youv'e done people above my post,I am crying,Happy?:zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is drinking and posting again


----------



## skullboy

I dont remember doing that before person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Surprisingly, the person above my post does not have a memory like a sponge.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post enjoys looking at the drips off of this sponges body.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has hurt my brain with talk like that!


----------



## skullboy

Your brains were injured long ago person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post just made me laugh.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post wishes to be at home drinking a tasty beverage.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I will not argue with the wise man above my post


----------



## skullboy

Did the person above my post enjoy the video of me in rare pics?I sing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, person above my post I did - I have to ask - is that now Sad Skullboy?


----------



## skullboy

As close as I can come on short notice o person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's latest avvie lookes more like Constipated Skullboy


----------



## Sickie Ickie

person above my post likes razzing skullboy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

me too, person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post likes razzing everybody.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would the finger pulling, laugh snorting, rib crampin' person above my post sit down please! lol


----------



## Ghostess

Would the person above my post MOVE his boa-covered, cross-dressin' ass over so I can sit down??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

PARDON me, person above my post...


----------



## Ghostess

ARGHHH-- the person above my post just insulted my eyes!


----------



## skullboy

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> PARDON me, person above my post...


I have a video for you person above my post but I cant post it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> ARGHHH-- the person above my post just insulted my eyes!


Stop drooling, person above my post....


----------



## Sinister

What Ghostess said, person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

See, the person above my post agrees!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post never gives herself enough credit.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

2 wrongs don't make a right, person above my post


----------



## Sinister

Far be it from me to dispute an esteemed colleague, person above my post, but we are dead on the money on this one.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is a genius.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

persrson above my post is going to end up in the "rare" photos thread very soon


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is probably right.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It will be in good taste!? person above my post


----------



## Sinister

It is the person above my post who is the genius as it takes one to know one.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post needs a shovel


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> It is the person above my post who is the genius as it takes one to know one.


Gee, thanks buddy! Guess I stole that. didn't I, person above my post....and got it before you edited it! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Now the person above my post is just telling tall tales.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You must have me confused, person above my post, that would be the person a few posts up, for he is a writer, not I


----------



## Ghostess

Actually, I was commenting on the person above my post, but I took too long, and ended up a few posts late, but still under the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You stop that person above my post, I'm confused! lol


----------



## skullboy

maybe a new pic would help person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is threatening with new pics.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hear the moon is out tonight, person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is showing his ass.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry person above my post, I meant to say "pucker!" lol


----------



## Ghostess

I believe the person above my post bent over and bared it so he could get a spankin.


----------



## skullboy

OOOHHHH the person above my post is gettin naughty.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post should know I am almost always naughty. ;-)


----------



## skullboy

I shall not bare my ass near the person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, I thank you on behalf of humanity.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has video elsewhere?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you say so, drunken person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

Thats just a bad rumor person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That made me laugh, hadcore metal pant-wearin' person above my post


----------



## skullboy

Actually person above my post I am a priest spying on you devil worshippers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nothing would surprise me about anyone, person above my post........nothing....


----------



## skullboy

Tell me person above my post would you further believe that the evils of alchohol have never crossed my lips?:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Would the person above my post be speaking devine truth?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above the person above my post just made me spew Diet Dr Pepper all over my monitor


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is a silly goose


----------



## scareme

The person above my post will be cleaning her monitor


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above the person above my post will soon have a clean monitor.


----------



## skullboy

Dammit person above the person above my post for the last damn time I AM A DUDE!!!!


----------



## scareme

Well prove it person above my post!


----------



## dynoflyer

Is the person above my post setting the record straight?


----------



## skullboy

OH no one would like that person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

my eyes are covered person above my post, are yours? lol


----------



## scareme

Does anyone above my post have a straight record?


----------



## skullboy

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> my eyes are covered person above my post, are yours? lol


Maybe I will show you in person ,person above my post


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post is rubbing eyes in disbelief?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

have you seen his eyes person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

person above my post,I am rubbing my eyes in pleasure.over an d over and over


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post knows I can't see anything when eyes are being rubbed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

we must show them, person above my post!


----------



## dynoflyer

Thanks, person above my post, that was refreshing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, he is a freak of nature!


----------



## skullboy

OH you bad people above my post just wait,one day I to will edit pictures and what you see will cause blindness


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post has no idea what would cause us to go blind


----------



## scareme

The person above my post could have been a doctor, or maybe he just liked to play doctor.


----------



## Ghostess

I think I like the person above my post.


----------



## scareme

You really, really like me. That's me doing my Sally Field impersonation person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post does a good Sally Field!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes impressions.


----------



## scareme

Can the person above my post give us his best impression of Jack Nickelson?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, I don't do..............impressions.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is doing an impression of Vincent Price right now


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, that was an impression of one of my other idols, Mr. Bela Lugosi


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post DOES do impressions after all


----------



## scareme

Not even a little "you cann't handle the truth, or heresss johnny" person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm going to do my Claude Rains impression, people above my post, right now


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

can the person above my post dance too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post busts a move in a boa.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought you were going to be "invisible" person above my post??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bye person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

smartass, person above my post! lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post thinks JT's ass is smart!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has mentioned "ass" several times this evening...?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post thinks I have ass on the brain-- mebbe I do!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post said "ass" yet another time, I might have to keep count?


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is keeping count of how often I speak of the posterior of one's body.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

By posterior, person above my post, do you mean "ass"? lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post said it, not I.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm just helping you out person above my post, 'cause I like you


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is just a PEACH!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post, what are going to wear for this years party?


----------



## Ghostess

Since the person above my post is my favorite costume provider, I'll be ordering pirate attire this year!


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post probably looks good in a patch, too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post probably doesn't being a clown and all?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post sells patches, I believe. I will need a big one to make me look good!


----------



## dynoflyer

Arrghhhh! Person above my post will shiver some timber this hallows eve!


----------



## Ghostess

Arrrrr... the person above my post is too kind!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this what you're thinking person above my post? My favorite costume buyer!
How am i going to spook you this year????


----------



## Ghostess

That very well could be the one, person above my post... it all depends on loss of fattage on my rumpus and other areas. ;-)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll send you some pics of the new stuff, would would consider a full blown rental, multi piece outfit, person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

Well, person above my post, it depends on how HOT the darn thing is. I do a LOT of work on the night of the party, and spend a great deal of time in a hot kitchen, which is why I like the costume from the year before last.. nice and breathable-- send me some pics!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dah! I forgot person above my post, you're in Fl, gets a little warm...
I will send you some pics of everything that is cool!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post thinks I'm a smartass.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh indeed I do, person above my post...Nice vanishing act by the way!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I went out to eat, person above my post. Why can't you just love me for who I am?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're just the way I like you, soft to the touch, slightly warm but I don't have to look at you person above my post. LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is the person above my post confusing me with his wife? AGAIN?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

NOW, you seem just like my wife, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, no matter what you say, I know you remain ribbed for Halloween's pleasure, and that, my friend, is aces in my book! Kudos


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Poke and jab, person above my post, then run like a little girl...?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Person above my post, are you saying you like to be poked and jabbed?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Depends on my mood......You? person above my post?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post like midgets!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well person above my post, I'm not going to tell!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well person above my post, where did you pop out of! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I don't run away like a little girl - I run away when I have to poop. :zombie:


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post, no matter how far you run. . . .there you are


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is on is way to be a post whore


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me calls people post whores


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post will be called a post whore one day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as will the person above my post!


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post receives my 800th post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, do you have a special someone in mind for that dirty 1,000th post?


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post, gotta think about that one. Maybe I can hit 1000 and get banned in the same post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Always gotta have goals, person above my post. Go out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has changed his avatar yet again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This was my second avatar and I switched back, person above my post


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person above my post is pretty


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The mud mask works, person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post thinks JT is PRETTY!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, I'm no Skullboy, person above my post, but I'll take any and all compliments, even those meant for you


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is well deserving of compliments, I've seen him dancing!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post shouldn't believe everything she sees!


----------



## Ghostess

True... the person above my post is the same age as I am.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post lives in a state I am seriously considering a return to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post, I'm yet awating a phone call, so i have no news of yet.


----------



## Sinister

I didn't think you would, person above my post. Still a tad early yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Though the phone rang, wasn't able to get it in time, no message?
Persona above my post, could have been the call


----------



## Sinister

Could have been, person above my post. My line is open to you anytime. Give me a ring when "de call" comes through.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post - I have my fingers crossed, that when I make that call "it's all guud" lol


----------



## Sinister

I hope so too, person above my post. I feel a lot is hingeing on that call. I have a lot of plans to make, some of them not so good.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is awaiting a call... antici-paaaaaaaaaaation!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person above me has the a key that sticks


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has kick-ass zombification skills.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person above me will learn how to do it in no-time one I post the how-to


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is making a how-to!!! Hooray!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

it may be done is a week, but yes person above my post


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has her own make-up skills.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

think the person above my post may like her to give make-up help? lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is on a roll today!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person above my post would like to take a "roll" today lol


----------



## dynoflyer

the person above my post might need bandages


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post expects the Pats to be in the Super Bowl again this year.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is watching the Eagles game right now.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may be willing to buy a pic of JT.


----------



## Fangs

person above my post likes to listen to hatebreed :>


----------



## pyro

the person above my post likes rum with a lime and a diet coke on the side


----------



## Fangs

:> correct person above me!

the person above my post also helped me to find the song i was looking for (thank ya!)


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post would love one of these in her garage. . . black, of course


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me assured me that I'll be a post whore oneday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post has spent more time in here of late...


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post spends a lot of time in here too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Indeed person above my post, it's the best Halloween Forum on the block!


----------



## dynoflyer

Is the person above my post the highest ranking post whore on the block?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're right person above my post, though the block is getting bigger all the time


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me fears the block


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Block party person above my post?


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post wants to party


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has been keeping me and JT company in the Horror Movie Picture Game (And General Movie Picture game too!)


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is MUCH better at Horror Movie identification than I


----------



## Sinister

I guess I am just a Horror junkie, person above my post, but you sell yourself short. You kick ass at the game!


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post has stumped me on the general movie game, I give up.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post likes to slap people.


----------



## slimy

Person above my post likes to be slapped.


----------



## scareme

Person above my post likes to watch people being slaped.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should slap me.


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post can't be serious


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, close your eyes and stick your face out.


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post: how's this?


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, just great. SMACK!


----------



## skullboy

AHHHHH,thank you person above my post


----------



## dynoflyer

No, thank YOU, person above my post


----------



## scareme

Anytime person about my post, just ask.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post knows how to get along


----------



## skullboy

person above my post wants to be spanked.


----------



## dynoflyer

Oh no, not that again, person above my post


----------



## skullboy

are you scared person above my post>?


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is scaring me


----------



## skullboy

thats how i like it person above my post.


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post likes it that way


----------



## skullboy

damn right person above my post


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post helps get me post whore status


----------



## skullboy

oh you will be a whore soon enough person above my post


----------



## dynoflyer

Oh, goody, person above my post, but will you show r-e-s-p-e-c-t?


----------



## skullboy

I dont know what you mean person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to post a pic of his "real" face


----------



## dynoflyer

has the person above my post checked the post office?


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to post a pic too!


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post, I plan to . . . see the pets thread soon lol


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is pulling my chain......


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is having their _chain_ pulled, how can I get in on that action?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post wants Morg to pull his _CHAIN_!


----------



## Anachronism

At this point in my life Person Above Me, I'd be happy with _anyone_ pulling my chain


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is a poor, poor soul these days. :-(


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is now one of my fellow mods.


----------



## Ghostess

Hopefully I will be as good a mod as the person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Sure you will, person above my post! And depending on who you ask, I may not be that good of a mod.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is too modest


----------



## Sinister

Sadly, person above my post you are correct. A habit I have been trying to quell without success in my later years.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is in his later years


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has the most wicked avatar, IMHO.


----------



## Sinister

the person above my post has a wicked avatar herself.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is just wicked.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post just doesn't know how right she is... :devil:


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post KNOWS he is wicked!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post loves to do yard work.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post's yard is covered in lots of snow


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post has 'surprise' snow in his yard


----------



## skullboy

person above my post shall soon be a whore.Very soon.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a great avatar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is the Cemetery Man


----------



## Anachronism

You found me out person above me :smoking:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm not as dumb as I look, person above my post. And lurking has its benefits


----------



## Anachronism

*Note to self* The person above me knows too much


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, please, don't kill me


----------



## ScareShack

oerson above my post...its been a whilie...hope all is well


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post lives in the same city as the Wicked Witch of the NE, AKA my slave's ex wife..lol.


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has a slave


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post may kill Jt


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post would miss JT


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post is now just making stuff up to be a whore.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is speaking true


----------



## skullboy

person above my post,just keep yapping.


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post will have to wait for my 1,000th while I go to work


----------



## skullboy

Oh sure person above my post be a tease.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post likes teases.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has BIG skeeters around her place. I can relate totally on that account. I remember when I left Florida, we still had those ****ing black ones that blew in with one of the hurricanes, Ivan or Dennis, I can't recollect which, but they put Dracula himself to shame. Vicious creatures, those things.


----------



## slimy

So............person above my post, that means skullboy would lilke you?


----------



## slimy

Person above my post, meaning me, posted too late for his last post to make any sense.


----------



## Sinister

No, person above my post, Skullboy doesn't like me.


----------



## Death's Door

Did the person above my post ever get the stang out of the snow bank yet?


----------



## Sinister

Person above my post, I did! It's great to have her on the road again. However, I think she is going to to need some shop time soon. Nothing major, just some maintenance. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is happy about getting his car on the road again and not stuck in the snow!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post and I feel the same chagrin at Pluto no longer being considered a planet by eggheads with nothing better to do than discuss the status of a frozen space rock.


----------



## skullboy

It has nothing to do with like person above my post,we all have jobs to do. I be cool.:smoking:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, your fly is down!


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is still with stupid


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And the person above my post is a dirty whore.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is too, too kind


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a fellow horror fan.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is closing in on the 6K postwhore mark.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think I will stop at the 5,999 mark and re-register, person above my post.


----------



## dynoflyer

Would the person above my post disconnect the odometer at 999,999 and miss seeing it turn over to 000000? How high can you go?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, PAMP.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post uses acronyms


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is a lunatic! :> hehehe


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post is planning dying her hair.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post found out she needed sun glasses in CA.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has never been the person above my post before


----------



## Anachronism

person above my post likes Hatebreed


----------



## TearyThunder

The person above my post's user name was the answer to an online test I took.


----------



## Anachronism

I hope you got the question right person above me


----------



## TearyThunder

Why yes I did person above my post


----------



## Anachronism

That is good Person Above Me


----------



## Sinister

It is good to see the person above my post being a more active member these days.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been "the person above my post" many times this last year


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is with stupid


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, that's well said person above my post /\ LOL


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is someone I have enjoyed posting and talking with this past year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Most agreed, person above my post, It's been a joy!!


----------



## Sinister

We do have another venture to attend to, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs to chech his PM box, hope this makes you Smile!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is jealous of my nipple rings and very cool pink tail.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post has Two???


----------



## Ghostess

Did the person above my post not SEE them in my beautiful picture?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Maybe the other one fell off, person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

I forgot the person above my post can't see my invisible lasso holding nipple ring, sorry.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All the hair does make it a bit hard to see as well, person above my post! lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post gets turned on by my chest hair.  BAHAHAH!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have left me speechless, person above my post!


----------



## Ghostess

Isn't leaving the person above my post speechless a very difficult thing to do?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

When made to blush, person above my post! lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Perhaps she got your goat person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

I think the person above my post is right!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sad to say person above my post, you have more hair on your chest than I!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post may have less chest hair than I do, but he can braid the hair on "other" parts of his anatomy! LMAO


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I feel SOooo much better now that you have mentioned that person above my post! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

I will give the person above my post a break now since I think I used up all my naughty for the day. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To the Person above my post, glad you had decided to become more involved with HauntFroum and had choosen to help moderate here. Your presence is very welcomed.

Yeah, and like you have a limit...funny!!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post gave me the warm fuzzies-- THANKS! I'm glad to be here (more).

(I know, I am pretty limitless... just let me know when I go too far.)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I don't think I've ever shaken a finger but have had the finger shaken at me many times, person above my post. lol


----------



## Ghostess

I have not shaken my finger at the person above my post. Yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's very comforting person above my post!


----------



## Death's Door

Shouldn't it be "Where's my underwear" person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post typed exactly what I was thinking and couldn't bring myself to type. LOL


----------



## Death's Door

I'm glad that the person above my post caught that tooo.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is glad it's Friday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, people above my post, wouldn't that depend on what type of under "ware" it is?


----------



## Ghostess

I'm thinking that the person above my post is working it hard to get outta THAT one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As it stands, person above my post, wares are what one buys.

Could be rubber.... under "ware"....?

LOL


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is selling me my first *Real* gargoyle prop! :devil: (yeah! Thank you :> )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You must be kidding me, person above my post!


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is incredulous


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me liked Killer Klowns... of the outer space variety


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is an online beggar!


----------



## Sinister

Despite what my esteemed colleague posts to the contrary, and I am not privy from experience, but I sincerely doubt the person above my post has chest hair.


----------



## Ghostess

I would concur to what the person above my post typed, but I'm too busy hailing him.


----------



## Sinister

I am quite impressed, person above my post...you aren't too far away from that coveted 1k post.


----------



## Ghostess

Yep, person above my post, I'm playing catch up to all the other PW's on the forum.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is doing a damn skippy job of it too.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post said "damn skippy"! LOL

And thank you


----------



## Anachronism

I am among those who also believe the person above me doesnt have chest hair


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post concurs with Sin on the lack of chesthair


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me is incorrect I can't even find my car keys most days


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post walks a lot


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me's business is blues and business is good


----------



## Sinister

Just like many others here, the person above my post likes things that deal with Horror movies and comic books.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has an "thing" for horror movies.


----------



## Sinister

TThe person above my post is right, but there are some folks I know that could easily put me to shame.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post may be living in Ghostess' state one day soon, there goes the neighborhood


----------



## Ghostess

I wish ALL the persons above my post lived in my neighborhood!


----------



## Sinister

Be careful what you wish for, person above my post...


----------



## Ghostess

I'd like to point out to the person above my post that the house next door to me is for rent! LOL


----------



## Sinister

After seeing the outside of your place, person above my post, I would almost hate to know what something in your neighborhood cost to rent.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post should move next door and watch her lawn slowly die


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know as much as I procrastinate, Deanna would probably start a neighborhood petition to have me removed because my lawn would get few and far between cuttings. J/K


----------



## Ghostess

I would mow the person's above my post lawn. And at $1650, it's far too much to rent here; a mortgage is much less!


----------



## Sinister

Danke, person above my post. I am just being me.


----------



## Ghostess

lol... Person above my post caught my misplaced prior edited post! 

BTW, I am the one who always gets letters from the HOA about my lawn needing to be mowed or weeded...lol


----------



## Sinister

That price you quoted is indeed steep, person above my post. It was a neat idea. I wouldn't mind having you for a neighbor.


----------



## Ghostess

I'd love to have the person above my post as a neighbor, I'd even let him touch my pretty pink tail. BAHAHAHA!


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post means her pretty pink *prehensile* tail, I believe


----------



## Ghostess

Yeah, what the person above my post said.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is rapidly closing in on her "grand" post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is thinking about posting a picture of oneself.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post should know by now that we have gotten snow...yet AGAIN!!!  

As for Ghostess...Sssuuuuurrree, that's what you meant...


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me has snow, mine all melted away yesterday


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post seems to be a horror movie buff!


----------



## Sinister

I wish I could trade weather right now with the person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

Could the person above my post and I trade weather an hour from now when I finish washing the Jeep?


----------



## Sinister

Although it may seem like it to some people, person above my post, I am not God...


----------



## Ghostess

Sheesh... and here I spent all that time hailing the person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Hail away, person above my post! I did not say I was adverse to the treatment.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I like a lot of the same movies.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post doesn't wanna go to work tomorrow.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

the person above my post is very creative..


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is a hauntforum rookie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, how the hell are ya?


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post has reached the magical 6000 post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Friend and person above my post helped me there.


----------



## morgan8586

brother above my post is on his way to the 10000 post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My friend above my post is nutz.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post and peron above ur post....havnt talked with u guys in some time


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has been busy in the picture post section....you do good work


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I agree, person above my post........and I miss bull#*# with you too


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post ..thank you..yes ive been busy with lots
edit...goes above ur post person above me...haha


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to mess with skullboy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes Skullboy.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post..ill get his pic in feb


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post will be up to no good in Feb


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I haven't talked lately.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I have been missing each other on the posts.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the state next to me. Left hand side


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I are going to grill steaks and drink beer together this spring


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I would like that, person above my post, provided I have a house and grill by then.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I may be drinking beer and grilling steaks under the underpass with the other homeless


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I may be robbing banks and on the lam come Spring.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I may be going down in a blaze of glory....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No other way to go down, person and bud above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I may share a paupers grave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I would not be mad about that, the person above my post who is signing off. Later


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post...we all miss ur pics
hope all is well


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has a great avatar! 

(I Love Grim!)


----------



## ScareShack

thanks person above my post...thats me.. a cartoon charcter


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a cartoon character.....agh...ok?


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me may have a paupers grave someday


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post hates Paris Hilton, as do I.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post has a great "Bat Room" .


----------



## Anachronism

The person above me enjoys "rooms with bats"


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post had snow, but it all melted.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post also corpse buckies very well


----------



## Ghostess

Thank you person above my post.. but they're just painted...LOL


----------



## Sinister

How much would the person above my post charge to clean up my Mustang?


----------



## Ghostess

I'd charge the person above my post a 12 pack-- of the good stuff!


----------



## Sinister

Exactly what do you consider a 12 pack of the good stuff, person above my post? We may have whole different interpretations of that. Me, I'm a Beck's man myself...


----------



## Ghostess

Beck's'll do, person above my post! I just ain't drinkin' no Busch, Natural Light, or Miller High Life..lol


----------



## morgan8586

person above the person of my post has done a great job with the Scream Queen poll section these last few weeks.


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to the club, person above my post. Add Coors Lite and Old Milwaukee to the mix and you will have cornered the market on the worst tasting swill on this planet where it pertains to lagers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post just made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a knack for cracking me up as well.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above the person above my post laughed out loud. The people at work are going to look at you funny......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That would not be new, person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post dont care what other people think of him


----------



## dynoflyer

Okay, person above my post, Pats Lost. Pic is posted!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post lost a bet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has recently "stunk" up this place...LOL

I hope your shower helped!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is STILL looking for his under"ware"....


----------



## morgan8586

cant type fast enough......deleted


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is too slow.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct in my typing skills


----------



## Death's Door

I'm having the same problem person above my post. Can';t get a post. Tooo fast today.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above the person above my post wants me to be his cross dressing cell mate. LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post wants to be my husband.


----------



## Death's Door

That is one disturbing picture person above my post!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is disturbed by that picture. LOL


----------



## morgan8586

the person above my post makes a disturbing mental picture as my husband


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post wants to be a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post thinks she can take me


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is doubtful of my "taking" skills.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post thinks she has skills


----------



## Ghostess

Only a few skills, person above my post, only a few.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post has some skills


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has to go to work now-Bye person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HolyCow, person above my post...75 posts since this morning!! SWEETT!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post noticed my posting spree this morning..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nothing wrong with participation person above my post!


----------



## Death's Door

Person above my post need a new wardrobe.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post grills year round


----------



## Dr Morbius

PAMP sent me a killer NWN game for haunt sounds! I truely thank the PAMP.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post is most welcome, spread the wealth


----------



## Death's Door

I like the person above my post's avatar. Too cool!!!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has amused me a couple of times today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No info yet person above my post 

I may need to make the phone call to get things a rollin', though, do have a direction to go after the film is started!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post thinks it's duck season when it is really wabbit season.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post doesn't even hunt...?


----------



## Sinister

What direction would that be, person above my post? I am intrigued!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm....?person above my post.....Excellent question!


----------



## Sinister

We seem to have crossed lines of communication, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap, we did person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

I want to see if we can get a distributer who will give us some loot to make a REAL full length feature, person above my post. That's the plan.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just sent you a PM, person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

Just answered 'em, person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

The people above my post are up to something.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post, down with that? lol


----------



## Ghostess

I guess I could be "down with that Mr. person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Your "panties in a bunch"....? Ms. person above my post? LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, will u autograph my magazine for me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

magazine? person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

I'll have you know I am not wearing panties, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is not wearing panties, so you must be wearing boxers?


----------



## Ghostess

How'd you guess, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was the only obvious answer person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

Ah, but the person above my post didn't think of the more obvious answer: nothing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you don't seem the type to not wear her "delicates" person above my post LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Ah, but you do not know me that well, person above my post. ;-)


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post likes to feel pretty when hunting wabbits


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was also suckered into posting his pic by Morgan.


----------



## dynoflyer

:googly: Person above my post has had such good luck with his posted pic I couldn't say no


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is fair game now for picture hacking.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's new avvie gives me motion sickness.


----------



## Ghostess

But, I don't have a new avvie, person above my post.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person's above my post should put something good and fast on the CD player while staring at my avatar


----------



## Sinister

johnnythunder said:


> Person above my post's new avvie gives me motion sickness.


I take it he meant dyno's, G! If so since he is the person above my post, dyno, I second JT's post for me too.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post recognizes a troublemaker when he sees one


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post types fast, not accurately, and has lost the ability to edit his posts for some reason. HELP!


----------



## Sinister

I assume you meant the "troublemake" needed an "R" person above my post. I fixed that, but Z is who you need to get with to resolve any tech issues. Sorry, dude.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post recovers from motion sickness quickly. 
Already emailed the webmaster about the edit function, thx


----------



## Sinister

You are welcome, person above my post, but alas, I do not recover from motion sickness so easily.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post, maybe if I put a slow ballad on the CD player it'd calm down my avatar. I don't think he'd like it much, though.


----------



## Death's Door

I think you have a cool cat jammin avatar person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post looks busy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

johnnythunder said:


> Person above my post looks busy.


I give up


----------



## dynoflyer

Thanks, person above my post, but he's making our fellow haunters seasick. If you hit the esc key he goes into 'stalk' mode, try it.


----------



## Death's Door

Are you referring to me racking up some post miles person above my post?


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry person above my post. I cant edit.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is talking to herself?


----------



## Death's Door

I just tried the stalk mode person above all my post. Cool.


----------



## dynoflyer

johnnythunder said:


> I give up


Person above my post is getting frustrated


----------



## Death's Door

I think the person above my post is on too much caffine today.


----------



## dynoflyer

Da Weiner said:


> Sorry person above my post. I cant edit.


Person above my post, I lost the edit function today, too. Do we have gremlins in the Haunt Forum software? Hmmmm Z-F?


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post as a rockin avatar!


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post, he's diggin' Aerosmith at the moment.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It is safe to try to play this game yet, person above my post? It's dangerous without the edit button


----------



## BooGirl666

Didnt even notice you couldnt edit, the person above my post. This could get interesting.


----------



## dynoflyer

Persons above my post, this is too much like real life without the edit button


----------



## Ghostess

I think the person above my post is afraid to post on this thread while his edit button is MIA.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post will have to imagine that I'll type m-u-c-h s-l-o-w-e-r


----------



## Death's Door

Maybe we abused the "edit" button tooo much person above my post.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post, appears they're punishing the majority for the sins of the minority


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post hates the winter.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post might decide to leave her crypt out for next christmas. I personally think you should...ur crypt would look cool with xmas stuff.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post, I saw someone's post on this forum with a snowman FCG in a mausoleum for Christmas! Great inspiration for next season, methinks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I am glad the person above my post gave us the information as to how to slow down that head-bangin' avvie.........I cants takes it no mo'


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is getting sleepy, sleepy, . . . . .sleep, sleep. ZZZzzzzzz.


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post rides a Harley.


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post will be correct starting in April


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also likes to hoist a few to the Dropkicks


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is correct!! Bidding on four tickets at the sold out St. Paddy's day *Dropkick Murphy's Show* at the Agganis Arena Saturday Night, March 17th. 
Let the Guinness flow and the good times roll! Come one, come all!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is also a legend in the bar with every scar fights a thousand bigger men HEY HEY HEY and he fights and loses got all the bruises will someone please step in??


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post wants someone to 'step in' ..........into what i'm not exactly sure.........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been away for some time...


----------



## gypsichic

tis true person above my post.........life has a way of getting in the way at times..............lol


----------



## dynoflyer

Life is what happens while you're making other plans, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

true.........change is the only consistent thing in life person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad to see you here, person above my post


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is glad to see everyone that's here


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

'tis true person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is glad to see me here so harrassment can continue


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's just another perk, person above my post! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........glad to be of service person above my post!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Who is the person above my post?

JK! Welcome back!


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post needs to get crackin' on making some of those Psycho Babe pictures.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post's avitar creeps me out...........lol


----------



## Sinister

Get used to this one, person above my post, because I am keeping this one for awhile. It's very SINISTER like he's thinking of fomenting some mischief. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

he could almost pass for the Evil Djinn person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

He is the Satan Man from *Satan's Little Helper, *person above my post. A film I recommend for anyone who loves a great B-Horror movie. He does have that Evil Djinn vibe about him though...


----------



## gypsichic

i always picture the Evil Djinn having an evil grin like this when he's granting wishes person above my post ......lol


----------



## Sinister

He does, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

I was afraid of that person above my post!


----------



## Sinister

When the Evil Djinn is a' lurkin' about ALWAYS be afraid, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

I know he tries to be intimidating and scary however he's a giant marshmellow.........but don't worry person above my post - his secret is safe with me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are the keeper of secrets...person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

indeed person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you prove that ... person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

negative person above my post..........lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post probably wishes she could be on her "ride" right about now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think what the person above my post is saying is "hog"


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post looks good in blue.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Blue IS my color, person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is HUMBLE too... LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..........riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

Hehehe... the person above my post thinks FE is HUMBLE too.

BAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........i know he is person above my post!

and yes i do wish i was on my ride about now


----------



## dynoflyer

gypsichic is witholding evidence from the haunt forum :smoking:


----------



## gypsichic

evidence? where? person above my post?


----------



## dynoflyer

gypsichic said:


> I know he tries to be intimidating and scary however he's a giant marshmellow.........but don't worry person above my post - his secret is safe with me


Person above my post is a trusted haunter


----------



## gypsichic

trustworthy indeed person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has returned from her MIA status, but, sadly, no signature came back with her :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am working on that for her person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Me too, person above my post, but she just never takes the suggestions.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my posts suggestions are never taken....


----------



## gypsichic

keep the suggestions coming people above my post........one will strike my fancy some day


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post is open to suggestion, especially if her fancy is struck


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is experiencing frigid temps


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

here you go person above my post

"Cleverly disguised as a Responsible Adult"


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............too funny person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, here's another person above my post

"Hey! Who replaced my Broom with a mop?"


----------



## gypsichic

lol............did you think that one up on your own person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Or maybe this...person above my post

"My other car is a Broom"


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post probably broke his brain trying to come up with those sig suggestions.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And here's one for you person above my post
"In just two days, tomorrow will be yesterday"


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post is a trusted friend


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is a boring person, according to himself.


----------



## Sinister

Some folks think differently, person above my post, I am just not the adventurous type, I suppose.


----------



## Ghostess

I am certain that the person above my post is NOT boring.


----------



## Sinister

From what I know about the person above my post, she ISN'T boring either.


----------



## Ghostess

Ah, person above my post... but I AM boring, as I sit here in my PJs thinking of reasons why I shouldn't do anything at all today other than sit here at the computer, same as any other day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post, I have it on good authority that you need to at least get your lawn mowed...LOL


----------



## Ghostess

*gasp* How'd the person above my post know that!!??


----------



## dynoflyer

Ghostess said:


> *gasp* How'd the person above my post know that!!??


Has the person above my post checked out Google Earth? Amazing resolution on those images these days lol


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... The person above my post doesn't know that my whole neighborhood does not show on google earth, maybe we're special?


----------



## Sinister

I once got lost in the person above my post's neck of the woods when looking for the Jacksonville Colliseum for the first time.


----------



## Ghostess

It's easy to do, person above my post... but the new arena is GORGEOUS!


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post's neighborhood cannot be photographed from outer space. Anomoly, coincidence or intentional?


----------



## gypsichic

did i hear correctly person above my post - you are getting a new scooter in April?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has bionic hearing.


----------



## skullboy

The person above my post is happy now!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has me confused with my happy twin, johnnysmiles


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has also confused me with my brother,drunken fool.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Methinks the person above my post would cremate rather easily due to increased flammability, given his "liquid" intake


----------



## skullboy

person above my post would like to be more flammable right now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'd like to be asleep, person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post needs a nap.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is toasted.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post may be soon.


----------



## Ghostess

I wish I could be toasted soon like the person above my post, but I don't drink around the man (who'll be home in about 30 minutes) anymore.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"the man" that's funny person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

Oh, I strive to be funny, person above my post, I really do.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is offline not drinking in front of The Man.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is tarred.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post had Chinese for dinner.......I hope he meant Chinese FOOD......


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should note that dinner was YUMMY.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has yummy in his tummy.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post would it be odd if a person had 2 personalities and they were husband and wife?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh, no, person above my post, that sounds perfectly normal......I would only worry (for about 3 seconds before I moved on with my life) if you had two personalities and one was you and the other was your mother (whose corpse was in the fruit cellar)


----------



## skullboy

well person above my post I only take mother out for special days.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post I sincerely do miss the Sponge


----------



## skullboy

all better person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, I smiled for the first time today, and now, with that, may retire to my study, pipe in hand, and pour over my ancient magical texts.


----------



## skullboy

Glad to be of service person above my post and cast a magic spell for me.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post brought back the bloody sponge!

Eww... that didn't sound good at all, did it?


----------



## skullboy

Well person above my post I brought it back for a bud.And yes it sounds wrong.


----------



## Ghostess

Question for the person above my post: WTF was that other avvie?


----------



## skullboy

just fire person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

OK, person above my post, just checking. I couldn't make it out very well and thought it was a flaming... well, never mind.


----------



## skullboy

Remember,good skullboy person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is enjoying quiet.


----------



## skullboy

It is a pleasant change of pace person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

I hope the person above my post enjoys the rest of his quiet and beer.... good night!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is currently sleeping


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person above my post is awake.


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is an actor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is currently sleeping.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post posts some freaky stuff in oddities.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post hasn't mowed her lawn


----------



## Ghostess

Not since last week, person above my post, wanna come mow it for me?


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post would rather mow her lawn than shovel Sinister's snow


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is MOST CORRECT! But I would mow Sinister's lawn if he lived next door to me.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post has made an offer Sinister shouldn't refuse


----------



## Ghostess

I'd mow all the persons' above me lawns if they lived in my neighborhood.


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post REALLY likes mowing lawns.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post enjoys sparkling water with lemon.


----------



## skullboy

Maybe sparkling water with a lemon color and barley and hopps person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True, beer is the cure for what ales ya, person above my post


----------



## skullboy

In that case person above my post,I should be cured of all illness soon. :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will be found by the authorities mummified in his garage.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post altered his avvie.


----------



## skullboy

The person above my post will post the story of when I am found mummified in my garage.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above the person above my post noticed the inversion of colors on the kindly Dr. Phibes. and the Person above my post is correct


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is using his edit button.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For the good of the thread, person above my post, given everyone posted at the same time


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is such a conscientious poster.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You are correct, so don't believe what you hear about me, person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

The person above my post has a very negative avvie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Never too early in the morning for a pun, eh, Mr. S?


----------



## Sinister

Evil NEVER takes a holiday, person above my post.  :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So the Old Ones like to whisper in my ear, person above my post.


----------



## Sinister

I hear ya talkin', person above my post. Since we are in the know, it will be a simple matter to run away while the unsuspecting are eaten when the dark gods return to this plane of existence. :googly:


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is "in the know" apparently and will not be eaten.


----------



## dynoflyer

Maybe the person above the person above my post doesn't taste good and therefore will not be eaten


----------



## Sinister

Do not worry, person above my post, neither will you. JT and I will take you along with every lovely lady in sight to keep us company. Ugly dudes will just have to fend for themselves.  

That post was meant for Ghostess...


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post is a guardian angel in disguise


----------



## gypsichic

you're taking along lovely ladies person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is perilously close to another post whore congrats!


----------



## gypsichic

another??? person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is thinking she can make it here by 7:00 tomorrow for dinner! lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post made me hungry with all the type of steaks and cheesecake.


----------



## gypsichic

i do have genie like qualities you know person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post will hit the 3K post mark soon, thus earning another post whore congrats...lol (clarification on that other post above..lol)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's this I hear about cheesecake, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

read FE's post about trying a new recipe person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, here's a tag line for you

Witch on a Stick


----------



## morgan8586

Does the Person above my post still need a signature?


----------



## skullboy

Did the person above my post forget something?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post enjoys shopping at Wal-Mart.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to start making babies


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post enjoys krough's work


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post keeps me out of trouble


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that's what we're here for person above my post, though, you weren't in trouble...this time! lol


----------



## Ghostess

I bet the person above my post still hasn't found his under"ware".


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is a posting fiend


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post says his middle name is "Danger"... somehow I can't see that...

LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has the person above my post seen these bottles before? They are very nice!


----------



## Ghostess

I believe so, person above my post, are they from Michael's?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm not sure person above my post, they are turtles...
Do you know if she made them?


----------



## Ghostess

I do not know, person above my post... they look just like the ones here on ebay that were sold at Michael's this past season:
http://cgi.ebay.com/9-MaGiC-PoTioN-...ryZ35834QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is hunting wabbits, but, wisely, not squirrels.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks to the person above my post, I will never hunt squirrels again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does the person above my post think Skullboy should keep the Sponge as his avvie? He has........concerns.


----------



## Ghostess

Is the person above my post now SkullBoy's spokesperson? I like the Sponge, keep the Sponge-- LONG LIVE THE SPONGE!


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post knows I dont roll that way.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post enjoys music.


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post enjoys strange dogs


----------



## skullboy

The same sort of music as the person above my post.


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post looks like his old self, better than the flaming carrot avie, I think


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Avvie still making me sea-sick, person above my post


----------



## dynoflyer

I can see that, person above my post, you're more negative now


----------



## skullboy

I wish my sponge would move his knlfe person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sounds like a personal issue, person above my post.


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post used to be more positive


----------



## skullboy

Hey person above my post ,would it be cool if my sponge came to life and killed folks like the crazy little dude in "Trilogy of Terror"?


----------



## dynoflyer

Sure, person above my post, is that the one with the pointy head?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post looks busy, but faster.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is standing in line quietly awaiting his spanking.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post, "I bury the living" starring Paladin as Robert Kraft came today


----------



## dynoflyer

johnnythunder said:


> Person above my post looks busy, but faster.


gggggg's I've got to type faster than the person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will enjoy his film later this evening.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post whispers in the dark


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe I should hide in the shadows of the person above my post's hometown and give her some signature ideas?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has the person above my post seen







the person above his post?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao person above my post..............if i stare at that witch too long i get motion sickness


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's proposed signature induces motion sickness in the board, much like the head-bangin' cat.


----------



## gypsichic

it doesn't take much for me person above my post for me to get motion sickness


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I try person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can the person above my post make a head-bangin' cat ride a broom?


----------



## gypsichic

i AM a genie who grants wishes in another thread - doubt that your request would be too hard person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is truly a woman with many talents.


----------



## gypsichic

why thank you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

no need to elaborate person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

wasn't planning on it person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are now "wise" as well, person above my post! lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........loose lips sink ships person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post got FE all riled up...LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would take more than the both of you could muster...person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

i tend to have that effect on him person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

Both of whom, person above the person above my post? Gypsi and myself, or just me and one of my many personalities? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As many of any of you person above my post LOL


----------



## gypsichic

how sure are you of that person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

JT wants the person above my post to get a signature.


----------



## gypsichic

that bothers JT alot person above my post...........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

here you go person above my post

"And your crybaby whiny-assed opinion would be?"


----------



## gypsichic

what happened to witch on a stick person above my post???

although that one you just posted has a certain ring to it .......lol


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post has granted JT's wish, no more head banging cat avvie


----------



## skullboy

person above my post how about
"cat"Not just for breakfast anymore!


----------



## gypsichic

oh gawd person above my post..............that one's is way worse...........lol


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post is a kidder lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post got another new avatar.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post wants a cow bell now. LOL


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post, it's Friday, it's Happy Hour and I NEED more cowbell now. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You can never have enough cow bell, person above my post! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post enjoys cow bell WAAAAAAAAAAY too much. LOL


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post knows "Cowbell", another favorite phrase is "being Plutoed". Last week I was "Plutoed" on a full flight, getting bumped to a center coach seat. LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"being plutoed" sounds awfully dirty, person above my post.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post. Poor Pluto, always liked that doggie, too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes Pluto the dog.


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post, if Pluto's a dog WTF is Goofy?


----------



## skullboy

Is it goofy to drink all day long person above my post?


----------



## dynoflyer

If you SEE Goofy, person above my post, then be afraid, be very afraid. Until then, it's all good.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post I am afraid now!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is fearful.


----------



## gypsichic

person above my post is beyond post whore status


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is half the whore that the person above her post is.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post your pic makes me feel kind of funny......


----------



## Fangs

person above my post has over 2k posts lol


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my post tried getting all personal with me in the Chatroom by calling me BB


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post better keep his scissors away from my costumes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post owns a cool car


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is above my posts ALOT


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And below, person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post believes that I sing in the shower... I do not sing anywhere but in my Suburban!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

The person above my post sings in her suburan.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is fitting right in here!


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post sings when she thinks no one can hear


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post  rings the cow bell like no other


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post wants df's cowbell.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post needs *more cowbell* in her suburban


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has changed to a dragon :>


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post (like almost everyone else) is asleep right now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is sleeping now.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post cooked a nice dinner last night and didn't invite us.  Mean person!


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post wishes she looked as good as I when she was with child


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post changed there avitar


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post hasn't added the tag line "witch on a stick"


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is correct


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you like me to help you, person above my post? lol


----------



## gypsichic

oh boy! can't wait to see your kinda help person above my post!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic 
The One & Only

How's this person above my post? 
_______________________________________________________________

Witch on a Stick


----------



## gypsichic

i'm afraid to say yes person above my post...........lol............be my luck theres some hidden something when the mouse rolls over the witch!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would be too, person above my post...appears that this gif doesn't want to move anymore?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post recently posted pictures of his Christmas tree in his beautiful house.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has a very true siggy line


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I gave the person above my post a similar line to use..LOL


----------



## gypsichic

refresh my memory person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok person above my post...

Cleverly Disguised as a Responsible Adult


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........oh yeah person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's one I think you will enjoy as well, person above my post!

"Things Haven't Been the Same Since that House Fell on My Sister"


----------



## gypsichic

LOL..........thats funny person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just "how" clever person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

clever enough to fool you person above my post


----------



## skullboy

JT would be proud of the person above my post,now.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is quite fond of JT.


----------



## skullboy

JT is a good guy person above my post.


----------



## scareme

You mean in spite of those other things you said, person above my post. (JK)


----------



## skullboy

SSHHHHHHHHHHHH person above my post he dont know that.


----------



## scareme

OK, person above my post. It will be our secret, noone else knows.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Except me person above my post


----------



## scareme

I swear I didn't tell. How did you find out person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Loose lips sink ships person above my post, I can not tell! LOL


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to tell my sb lips are loose, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you asking me, person above my post?


----------



## scareme

Wasn't I looking at you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we in the questions game, person above my post? LOL


----------



## scareme

Sorry person above my post, I forget what game I'm in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That can happen here, a lot, person above my post!


----------



## scareme

Soo, person above my post, what else other than lips on sb are loose? You can tell me, I won't say anything.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As soon as you hit 1000 posts person above my post! LOL


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to give me incentive or scare me person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just take baby steps, person above my post...let's get you to 500 first!


----------



## scareme

Ok, 333, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, person above my post, you're have way to 666 posts!


----------



## scareme

Well person above my post, this calls for a drink to celebrate!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post lives close to me


----------



## scareme

So the person above my post could have a drink with me!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is a drunkard like me.


----------



## scareme

Shh person above my post. It's another one of our secrets. But somehoe FE finds out.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should type more quietly.


----------



## scareme

Glad to know you are not telling secrets person above my post. FE said you had loose lips, among other things I can't mention.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has never been above me


----------



## scareme

The person above my post only thinks I have never been above him. But when he is out on a moonless night, and he hears the leaves rustling above him, he tells himself "It's only the wind".


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a woman.....your avatar thru me off!


----------



## slimy

Person above my post is human.... your avatar threw me off.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post isn't a pumpkin?! lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post loves boas


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my post is dreading the day I do a midnight run to OK.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..........I'll leave the light on for you person above my post!


----------



## Bodybagging

person above my post needs a NITELITE


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is obsessed with my ponytail


----------



## Bodybagging

Not Obessed with person above my posts ponytail, just determined Ponytail collector!


----------



## gypsichic

ohhhhhhhhhh so there's a difference person above my post?


----------



## slimy

Person above my post lives less than a mile from me, and we have never met face to face.


----------



## gypsichic

we need to fix that person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post......what can I say that I haven't already??? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

i'm sure you will think of something person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Since you're asking, person above my post, Are you a good witch or a bad witch? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

depends on my mood person above my post!.........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok and your mood is...?person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

lol............in between person above my post...........take a risk


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I will, person above my post...

New tag line for you...
"I took a pain pill.
Why are you still here?"​


----------



## gypsichic

lmao................oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats good person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Or person above my post...
"I'm really easy to get a long with,
ONCE YOU PEOPLE LEARN
TO WORSHIP ME."​


----------



## gypsichic

that might be even better person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think this one is even better yet! person above my post.

Next Mood Swing...
6 MINUTES.​


----------



## scareme

The person above my post comes up with great tag lines. I might have to use a few. Do you mind?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Knock yourself out, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

who has mood swings person above my post? 

lol


----------



## scareme

Are you trying to encourage me to do bodily harm, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

'encourage' is a strong word person above my post...........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Indeed, person above my post! I shall do more!


----------



## gypsichic

what person above my post - provoke?............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No, person above my post, encourage! lol


----------



## gypsichic

encourage how person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not sure person above my post, self beatings? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

that could be interesting person above my post.......lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awe, person above my post has left for the day...


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post needs to help me with my eyes


----------



## pyro

is person above my post having a hard time to see?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post i need new contacts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post needs more help than I can give! lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post seems not to helpful to me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Call a proctologist person above my post! lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post seems to never take me serious


----------



## gypsichic

i'm back people above my post!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you taking or dishing person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

both person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm in a giving mood tonight person above my post! lol


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post wishes to have an enema!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would be receiving person above my post! lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........ohhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyy person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's what I said person above my post!!


----------



## gypsichic

so what are you giving away this evening person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should not go there.


----------



## gypsichic

i really shouldn't person above my post but i'm afraid its too late!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mostly annoyance person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

so you're giving away annoyance tonight person above my post? mark me down for NONE please...........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too late, person above my post, you were already in line!


----------



## skullboy

Hey person above my post,POKE,POKE,poke.


----------



## gypsichic

dammit! well i want OUT of line person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it that house falling on your sister thing, person above my post? lol


----------



## gypsichic

are you trying to be funny person above my post?.........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has it been 6 minutes person above my post?........ LOL


----------



## gypsichic

past time person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was that mood thing, wasn't it? person above my post. LOL


----------



## gypsichic

too bad you don't live closer my pretty - then you could find out! person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What, you would beat me with your broom handle? person above my post? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

only every 6 minutes person above my post.........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How many bruises does that work out to, person above my post? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

89789347839 person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's a lot person above my post, I may need to think this out a little more!


----------



## gypsichic

take your time - witch's on a stick are a patient breed person above my post!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post went to bed.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is my demented friend


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has found his old buddy.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is getting closer to that triple post whore mark!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is experiencing cold weather


----------



## Ghostess

Yep, person above my post is correct... 3 nights that we made it blow the freezing point, and days in the 40s and 50s with more cold on the way -- I love it!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post doesnt know what "cold" is


----------



## skullboy

I do person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post knows what cold is


----------



## slimy

Person above my post, I believe this year, EVERYONE is experencing their own version of 'cold'.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is nearing postwhore status.


----------



## gypsichic

person above my post works for tools


----------



## Ghostess

The one and only person above my post is cleverly disguised as a responsible adult.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm not sure if i'm the only one cleverly disguised person above my post........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has been uncovered!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post lives with the muffin man.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

Thats what I have read person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

where'd you read that person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

In the questions area person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has been busy in the questions area today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has been in the question area???
Should I look see??


----------



## gypsichic

you will anyways i''m sure person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, how's my Witch on a Stick today, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

LOL

ice cold person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cold as a Witches...never mind, person above my post! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmaooooooooooooooo

i got it person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm such a dork, person above my post! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

ya think person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post was stuck in her vehicle for a while today.


----------



## gypsichic

i hate when that happens person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is a hater.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is probably asleep right now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Ghostess

Thank you person above my post, I do feel much better.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post needs two more bikes in her workspace.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

person above my post has a sponge bob avatar.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is gonna have some fun with Great Stuff this year!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post enjoys working with tools.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post reads minds, but only in PG-13...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm not going to ask, person above my post! lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is afraid.. again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You scare me , person above my post! lmao


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post must have seen how I look today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Honest, person above my post, it wasn't me peeking in your window!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is claiming innocence... HA! We all know better!


----------



## gypsichic

we certainly do person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is clever


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post doesn't know the person above his post very well does he? lol


----------



## gypsichic

watch it person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is giving FE the "evil eye". LOL


----------



## gypsichic

someone needs to keep him in line person above my post...........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whatever do you mean







person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

your halo is a bit rusted person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

True person above my post, but I have one!


----------



## gypsichic

and you are implying what exactly person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That the person above my post







has no...well, you know.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is in trouble now!

I'm gonna need popcorn for this!


----------



## gypsichic

good grief! this thing is nearly on page 2...........i haven't forgotten his little dig person above my post.......pop your corn!


----------



## Ghostess

I hope the person above my post got something yummy to eat!


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post could eat a tool if she gets too hungry.


----------



## Ghostess

What the person above my post just posted sounds kind of kinky.


----------



## skullboy

No offense intended person above my post.I'm just sayin.


----------



## Ghostess

None taken, person above my post, it just sounded a bit... kinky.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is thinkin dirty thoughts.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has a keen intuition, dirty thoughts indeed.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should know I have work to do.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post should know I also have work to do, and am instead sitting here playing post-pong with him instead.


----------



## skullboy

Tis more fun than work huh person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post makes a most excellent point!


----------



## skullboy

I need to get a beer and do some work person above my post.Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is leaving me to total boredom and house chores. Later buddy!


----------



## skullboy

Well maybe i am weak person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

I somehow doubt that the person above my post is weak-- drunk maybe, but not weak.


----------



## skullboy

I did the bath rooms does that count person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post's avvie is sad.


----------



## scareme

The preson above my post avvie is scaring me. I love a man with high cheek bones, no skin, just high cheek bones.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has a really mesmerizing avvie.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is back to her old self


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post just called me OLD. Thanks person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

have you worked out today person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

Alas... I have not, person above my post--it's been a week now. I didn't get one in yesterday either because by the time I got all my housecleaning done, I had unscheduled visitors, then an unplanned dinner guest.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oops, person above my post, meant to say "ol'" self, but you ain't no spring chick anymore either...


----------



## gypsichic

you are BRAVE person above my post!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, brave or stupid that's for sure person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........hmmmmmmmmm tough choice person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree person above my post! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Just remember, my dear friend and person above my post, no matter HOW old I am, you will ALWAYS be older.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not anymore person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is cheating!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can you prove that person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

this surprises you person above my post?........lol


----------



## Ghostess

I don't know how the person above my post tolerates the person above her post sometimes... LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess that means "with wisdom comes gray hair" person above my post?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Person above my post, y'all can keep your wisdom cause Id rather have my jet black hair. 
Oh so smooth silky and young it feels.*


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post needs a spanking for having prettier hair than me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can I get in "said" spanking lineperson above my post, for I have been Naughty?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is ALWAYS in the spanking line.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Amen! for bad behavior person above my post!!!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post looks natural with horns coming out of this forehead.


----------



## Big Howlin

The person above my post can feel free to spank me as long as FE waits outside.


----------



## scareme

Why would the person above my post make FE wait outside in this cold weather?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has a birthday impending!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is creating a line "Hurry Up Lady!"


----------



## scareme

Is the person above my post getting cold waiting?


----------



## Big Howlin

The person above me needs to wait outsidewith FE till shes done with me. Shhh.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post must be REALLY enjoying the spanking!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the anticipation is building person above my post!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post must want to watch


----------



## Ghostess

Glad the person above my post could join the fun.


----------



## morgan8586

glad to be here person above my post


----------



## Big Howlin

Glad your here too person above my post....
Now wait outside with the others lol


----------



## scareme

Back of the line person above my post.


----------



## Big Howlin

Dang it...Times up? So I have to wait outside with person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post will join the Post Whore Club very soon I think.


----------



## Big Howlin

Is the person above me in the club too?


----------



## Ghostess

Aye, person above my post, twice over now by the looks of it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is that like saying your worth Two 18 year olds?







person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

I am, person above my post... AND I don't have to be trained. 

I also remember to put "person above my post" in my post... unlike the old person above whose "Old-Timer's Disease" is setting in.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL person above my post!


----------



## Ghostess

If I were in the same room with the person above my post, I'd have to get a high-five for that one...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think the person above my post is telling stories







again...


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post did a poor edit job on his prior post....LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well then person above my post, let me rephrase that...
does this mean you're as old as two 18 year olds?


----------



## Ghostess

Two 18-year-olds are still only 18 years old, person above my post-- but would that mean you are as old as two 21.5 year olds?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Since I'm 1 year younger than you, that would be two 17.5 year old...person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is doing some REALLY wishful thinking.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post has a daughter who can speak Klingon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post it's been sometime since I've seen you here?


----------



## gypsichic

i'm here from the depths of hell to torment you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see that person above my post


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post must miss me. Ohhhhhh.. I am going to Transworld, you shall see me there.


----------



## gypsichic

are you pouting person above my post?


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post knows I am always pouting.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post is perv.


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> The person above my post is perv.


The person above my post should be aware that everyone here knows that. They even have pictures.


----------



## gypsichic

we do person above my post?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes to the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I want pictures person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

pipe down person above my post!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post as anger issues. LOL


----------



## gypsichic

just towards FE person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You need to get that looked at person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........how does one get that looked at exactly person above my post?


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post should know that FE has a doctors kit.


----------



## gypsichic

THAT scares me person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't be too scared person above my post. it's a "play doctor"s kit. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post should also know that even though he has a doctors kit, he doesn't use it to fix people. Most of the time he gets chapped lips from playing doctor.


----------



## gypsichic

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA

do you have a 'play' stethoscope too person above my post?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes to the person above my post. But FE didn't like where I put it at. He asked me to warm it up because it was too cold. So I warmed it up. LOL.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL

did you even get a 'thank you' person above my post???


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, person above my post but not with words. The thank you was seen and not heard. LOL.


----------



## gypsichic

LMAOOOOOOOOOO

thats................uuuuhhhhhh........errrrrrrr............quite interesting person above my post


----------



## DeathTouch

So wasn't the way I warmed up the stethoscope person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Say what you will person above my post, but the way my memory remembers it..is you going underwearless the whole weekend at IronStock!


----------



## gypsichic

LOL

i wasn't there to witness such things person above my post


----------



## DeathTouch

I was person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess the "chapped" a** made a lasting impression, person above my post?


----------



## DeathTouch

That is looking at the brighter side person above my post. Or is that the darker side. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would imagine that would depend on your underwear, person above my post?


----------



## DeathTouch

So true person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm outta here people above my post - i'll catch you all online later!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post must have been scared off my FEs manners.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not true person above my post, I keep her "creative"! LOL
By person 2 posts above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

what exactly do you keep 'creative' person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm not sure person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

is your creativeness related to your dr's bag?


----------



## gypsichic

oops ..........errrr.........person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like the drinkin' started early, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............i've looked like that smiley on more than one occasion - just not today person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just trying to keep you "creative" person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

as long as i have my cape and my halo i'm good to go in the 'creative' dept person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What about your ride the "Wicked Stick" person above my post? lol


----------



## gypsichic

its in the shop person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

yesterday at 5:55???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is confusing person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

Are ya referring to the last post since you were here person above the person above my post?


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post has great carpentry skills


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is way too kind!! Thank you!


----------



## BooGirl666

Aw thanx person above my post.. I also don't lie


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post wants to serve hot cider for halloween.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is correct


----------



## ScareShack

the person above my post is a cool chick(en)


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post changed avitars


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post needs a new disguise!


----------



## gypsichic

with a boa like you person above my post? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you think you can pull it off, person above my post! lol


----------



## scareme

Person above my post has kindly answered my pm. Does this mean we are pen pals? Or better yet paypals?


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post, oh so long ago, liked a scarecrow that I built.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I loved the scarecrow the person above my post made, he just didn't believe it*


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct. At the time, I didnt believe in myself.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*To bad, person above my post, because that was a pretty awecome scarecrow!!*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*And person above my post, it ticked me off when I read you destroyed it, SOB*


----------



## Koumajutsu

The person above my post obviously gets upset when others don't have faith in their own abilities


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has been SLOGANIZED!!!!!


----------



## Koumajutsu

OMG! Person above my post... You're right!
You should be careful, as I hear it's contagious


----------



## Ghostess

OMG! The person above my post wasn't kidding!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is probably working out


----------



## Ghostess

I wish, person above my post... just got off the phone with my mom.


----------



## gypsichic

talking to mom is not a good thing i take it person above my post


----------



## skullboy

people above my post should try 1-900-skullboy.


----------



## Ghostess

I got a recording when I tried that number, person above my post... it said "The phone-sex operator you are trying to reach is with another caller, please try your call again later".


----------



## gypsichic

lmao person above my post


----------



## skullboy

Did the people above my post press "O"?


----------



## Ghostess

Is the person above my post going into a new business now? LOL... maybe you should talk to ZF about advertising...


----------



## skullboy

Will the person above my post like to open an account?LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Does free beer come with that account, person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

Pick-up only person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

Geeze... does the person above my post at least SOUND sexy?


----------



## skullboy

If thats what you want person above my post ,save your dime.


----------



## Ghostess

I guess that means no, person above my post? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.........i'm thinkin so person above my post


----------



## skullboy

Thats Real Nice Person Above My Post.lol


----------



## gypsichic

did you not say


skullboy said:


> If thats what you want person above my post ,save your dime.


 person above my post


----------



## skullboy

You speak the truth person above my post I am a troll.


----------



## Ghostess

I doubt highly that the person above my post is a troll, although he has a strange fascination with llamas, which are kin to goats...


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........you live under the bridge person above my post?


----------



## skullboy

Actually person above my post, I am a highly trained monkey that lives in the basement.


----------



## gypsichic

and has a computer person above my post? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It looks like the person above my post has been picking on the person above here post?! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

only cuz you're not around much today person above my post..........lol


----------



## Ghostess

Oh look, the person above the person above my post decided to grace us with his presence.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"grace" person above my post, that's funny!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is younger than the "woman" above his post.


----------



## Ghostess

No, people above my post, that's "sarcasm".


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is sarcastic.


----------



## ScareShack

so is the person above my post at times


----------



## skullboy

"ME"? person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

i KNOW you're not innocent person above my post


----------



## ScareShack

yes person above my post you are right with that comment


----------



## skullboy

Could you be thinking of someone else person above my post?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is a cool dude


----------



## skullboy

I will enjoy a cold beverage with the person above my post soon.


----------



## gypsichic

uuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh NO i am not thinking of someone else person above my post...........lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do I know you person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

Who is that dude above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I dislike your avvie, person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has discontinued being a suck-up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should know I am NOT suck up but rather appreciate fine beauty.


----------



## Big Howlin

I can see up the person above my posts skirt and hes not wearing underwear.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a cute little kid


----------



## BooGirl666

the person above my post called me a chicken. lol.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has the day off.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post likes the games forums


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is the one and only.....(you fill in the blank )


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'll meet the person above my post at Ironstock.


----------



## Bodybagging

Oh yeah ill meet the person above my post in about 8 days


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post keeps threatening to sneak into my neighborhood in the dead of a rainy night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey, person above my post, nice signature!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post has a creepy avatar


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post got some snow today


----------



## gypsichic

we've got some here too person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post loves breakfast just as much as I do. :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

love me some stuffed french toast person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Stuffed with what, person above my post? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

order it from IHOP and find out person above my post..........lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post looks hot on her hog.


----------



## gypsichic

why thank you person above my post..........i was a bit toasty that night..........lol


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post has a hog. But with wheels.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Where have you been lately, person above my post?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, to the person about my post. I live in the shadows and pastery shops every where.


----------



## gypsichic

hows life treating you person above my post?


----------



## scareme

I bet the person above my post is trying to keep warm today.


----------



## gypsichic

it is frigid today person above my post........windchill of 0 this morning.........brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hear you person above my post, we'll be somewhere around 0 tonight, not sure what the winds will bring?


----------



## Fangs

I just bought a gargoyle from the person above my post! :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is one silly gal


----------



## pyro

i agree with the person above my post


----------



## Fangs

I think she really tries person and persons above my post! :googly:


----------



## pyro

person above my post-i thought that it came natural


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has a kick-a$$ avvie.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post wants to detail my truck.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is one of my good friends. :xbones:


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is in PA, NOT NY... LOL


----------



## Big Howlin

I know little about the person above me except I can see up her skirt.


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post seems to have a one track mind


----------



## Big Howlin

I can see up the skirt of the person above my post too!


----------



## pyro

the person above my post makes a mean body part dish,anybody hungry


----------



## pyro

opps person above my post-post, im to slow


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is slow, but considering how cold he is that's to be expected.


----------



## Big Howlin

person above my post has a bad ass classic avatar that makes me wanna talk like Bela Lugosi every single time I see it.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post likes to be kicked in a garbage can


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post i havn't talk to much lately


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is quite talented with PhotoShop.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post likes b/w photos


----------



## Big Howlin

person above my post has photos of me as a baby in trash cans


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post should of never given me his baby pics


----------



## scareme

Has the person above my post been treating babies badly?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Person Above My Post Has Posted 641 Posts


----------



## scareme

Does the person above my post long to be a post whore, as I do?


----------



## gypsichic

i have yet to meet the person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

i have yet to meet the person above my post...LOL


----------



## gypsichic

you know where i live person above my post! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How was the person above my posts weekend?


----------



## gypsichic

it was busy w/meeting up with friends, housework, some exercise & watching movies person above my post


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should go for a ride.


----------



## ScareShack

Ill miss hanging with the person above my post


----------



## scareme

Why is the person above my post hanging the person above his post?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i said ill mis hanging WITH...i aint hanging him yet....lol


----------



## BooGirl666

I miss talkin to the person above my post.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I sometimes chat late at night.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a fluffy dude.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

I don't know the person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I get that a lot, person above my post.


----------



## Big Howlin

I havent me the person above my post or above him etc


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You are correct person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, if you're going to meet the person above your post, make sure your shots are current.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is another unknown.


----------



## scareme

How can you say that person above my post when just last month I was singing you Happy Birthday! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh in that case, thank you PAMP


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, its been a whilie since i saw u


----------



## BooGirl666

I miss talkin to the person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is an "architect in training".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

is the person above my post really broken?


----------



## Ghostess

Yes, person above my post, in more way than one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And unrepairable too, person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

Indeed, person above my post.. indeed... I am after all, a woman. LOL


----------



## skullboy

The person above my post is a woman?


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is a smart ass.


----------



## skullboy

The person above my post has just figured that out?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post gets around..........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is a goat feeder!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I get to meet the person above my post soon!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has a yummy meal coming up on Thursday.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is above my posts alot


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so is the person above my post


----------



## skullboy

I need to buy the person above my post a beer this weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

works for me person above my post!


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should behave with Kellie on Thursday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On my best behavior, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

HA! HA! i say person above my post


----------



## Ghostess

I don't think the person above my post believes in FE's gentlemanly assurances.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post is only 2 years older than me


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sorry I won't see you at TW, person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

You will see me person above my post,Sorry!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Don't be sorry person above my post. I look forward to it!


----------



## pyro

person above my post has a way with the nieghbors-lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Too right person above my post!!!!!! LMAO They won't be coming around any time soon!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post..ill miss u guys at tw....sorry


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is buried in snow I think?


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is now sleeping....soon he will awaken and do his mad dancing skills!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post probably has some mad dancing skills of his own.


----------



## Big Howlin

The person above my post is just plain mad.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is correct, I am rather mad.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mad as in "Crazy" person above my post!


----------



## Ghostess

Takes one to know one, person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Say what you will person above my post, but remember that I am "1 yr younger than YOU"


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has a yummy dinner coming tonite!


----------



## Ghostess

Only in your imaginary wacko world, person above the person above my post. LOL


----------



## skullboy

In my best ex husband voice "WAH" person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

Sorry, person above my post, you beat me to the posting a couple of posts up!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Person above my post has a swimming pool.


----------



## Bone Dancer

the person above my post is a great cook and a wizard with cloth and fabric.And soon to be a master builder of dragons.


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is building a dragon :>


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post helped cheer me up the other night when I was feeling down.


----------



## Fangs

thats because the person above my post needed to laugh :> :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post makes me laugh


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is awake right now :>


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post is correct. If I was at work the shift is about to start.


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is correct, I am always right! LMAO :>


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post laughed her hinny off


----------



## Fangs

person above my post saw where my hiny went...


----------



## BooGirl666

person above my post likes sleeves


----------



## Fangs

LOL person above my post is having trouble finding the person who made a dress she likes.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post just had a birthday
Where I heard there were dancing buffulo strippers
Thats because where she lives in the wilds of Dakota,
A Chippendale is just impossible to find.
FYI for next time...
Do NOT try to stuff a dollar bill into a buffulo's g-string,
it seems to annoy them for some unknown reason.
Then they tend to stampede and it can wreak havoc in your living room.....


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post just gave me my first good laugh of the day!


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is getting a good laugh at the person above her post (as am I!)----he is _*hilarious*_ ain't he?---LMAO! :devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post is my biggest fan
One day she will be president of the "Furr Fan Club"
and will sit beside me at the Oscars,(well, maybe one seat over)
,because Cher asked if she could sit by me. Last year she got stuck next to Tom Arnold and he was a TOTAL BORE.All he did was talk through the entire show and smelled of Koren Barbeque take-out. On the other side is Britney's seat but,she'll proabably be in re-hab AGAIN,so her seat will be taken by Julie Andrews or Rosie O'Donald.I'm hoping its Julie, cause one can only take sooo much of Rosie on any given day. I mean, just ask Donald Trump.....
Opps, I've said too much.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is shedding.

(And cracking me up again first thing in the morning!!!)


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is now broken becase the person above her post keeps cracking her up!  LOL heheheh

And to the Person above the person above my post: How do you know I do not already the president of the "Furr Fan Club"? Hmmmmmmmm? :devil:


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is the President of the "Furr Fan Club"...LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post appears to still be broken....and a year older than me. Glad things didn't change while I was away!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post thinks he is funny.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do what I can, person above my post!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post did not miss me at all during his hiatus over the weekend.  Boohoo!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm sorry person above my post, I did think of you but didn't take the pictures I promised


----------



## ScareShack

I havnt talk to person above my post for a whilie


----------



## Fangs

I sent the person above my post a pic to have fun with in the "Rare.... pics of you thread"! :devil:


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has the first laugh of the day from me with her addition in the "story/3-word at a time" thread..LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post just loooooooves a nice sausage breakfast.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is feeling filthy today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a cool chica


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is my even cooler amigo.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has better weather than i do


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post has WAAAAAAAYYYY better photoshopping skills than I do.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post may be wrong, but likes the liquor stoe isle...u dog...lol


----------



## Ghostess

That one cracked me up for sure, person above my post! I guess I had to make room for MORE liquor, and that seal was broken, and I HAD to GO!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post i wont post that pics from later that night.


----------



## Ghostess

Uh-oh... person above my post has more ammunition!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post I kinda cant say right now...lol
u must of forgot the whole night....lol


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is scaring me...LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't that what's it all about person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

I reckon so person above my post... you've been found and documented in compromising positions as well.


----------



## Big Howlin

Lets see what ammo you have against person above my post. lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Person above my post has the cutest little baby!


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post has been MOST productive with the garments lately!


----------



## roadkill

The person above my post has been overstuffed by a patty-melt and has sore shins from running.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You forgot to mention "broken" person above my post!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is being mean to me. The person above his post should whack him a few times for me.  LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Note to self...If the person above my post is ever to visit me, I must wrap my furniture in plastic!


----------



## Ghostess

Note to self: Make sure to carry a really BIG stick to whack person above my post with when I visit him.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post...what ever do you mean??? lol


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is acting all coy and stuff now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post is a little _sensitive_ today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's because she didn't have any sausage for breakfast, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you mean sausage "link" person above my post? lol


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is a vonderful dude! :>


----------



## roadkill

The person above my post just is...


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post has sent out many funny emails today.


----------



## roadkill

The person above my post is FAAAAR more talented then they give themselves credit for.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post just referred to my selves in the plural form... he knows too much!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes to nibble.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, do tell person above my post....I won't say a word! LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post has a lovely wife!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadkill

The person above my post IS a lovely wife (Mr. W is a lucky man indeed).


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is flirtatious.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post was missed Saturday evening!


----------



## skullboy

I would have enjoyed hanging out with the person above my post more.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is trying to stay warm today


----------



## skullboy

person above my post,your time is coming.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

person above my post, I see you've changed your icon yet again...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post, is an actor of high degree.

As an example, the amazing work he did in the short film,
Real World, Eyeball of Doom ...err.. whatever its called.....
Ok, maybe that isnt a GREAT example,but I am sure there are other fine productions he has lent his talents too.
I mean really ...they'll give an Oscar to just about anyone.....

So Sickie, May I be the first to say ,"I knew him when" 
and promise I wont tell the tabloids anything without prior approval from you or at least a large cash payment from them....
Opps, Have I said too much?
I HATE when that happens.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post, likes the short film I was in. I had a great time doing it. Person above my post, I'll be auditioning for the Goodman theatre in Chicago soon and am currently in at least one production at the momant. :-D


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, your roll in that film was funny


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post has been busy I pee.. errr... I mean SEE.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post cant seem to hold it in...lol


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post has a funny imagination.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is thinking "buzz cut" today!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... the person above my post just wants a buzz.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is shaving her melon in solidarity with her sister in arms Brit


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey person above my post, what was the thought behind the handle johnnythunder...Please don't tell us it was inspired from an incredible experience in a portable potty unit!! lol


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is getting a sex change operation to go with his boa and lipstick.


----------



## roadkill

Person above my post need to get back to what she was doing earlier - that was NOT enough time...


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post knows too much and therefore needs to be eliminated promptly.


----------



## roadkill

The person above my post needs to spend more time on the things that are really worthwhile.....

and leave the water wings alone!


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post should know my water wings look a little deflated and droopy these days.


----------



## roadkill

The person above my post should realise she is beautiful, no matter what.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is being all flattery and crap... and looks mighty fine in a vest.


----------



## roadkill

Person above my post is being too kind but should know I am only being honest.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is indeed quite the hot ticket ... and needs a spankin'.


----------



## roadkill

Person above my post is making me get all flustered.


----------



## Lauriebeast

The person above my post is making me laugh at the visualization of his "flustration"


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is an uber-talented prop maker!


----------



## Lauriebeast

And so is the person above my post who is also making be blush right now


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post hasn't been here long but has fit right in!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has the hots for ladies with no eyebrows.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"No eyebrow girls" are hotties, person above my post!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I dont even know what to say to that, person above my post.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is back from the dead. :>


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is the keeper of the bats.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is just "batty" lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post lives in dream land thinking he is younger than I.

(I do have a tshirt that says "batty" on it that I really love...LOL)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it is written person above my post, it must be true!


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post wishes he was still as young as I... poor old fella.


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know person above my post, usually old people usually **** their pants.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LoL







....I forgot what I was going to type here, person above my post!


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post is old and forgetful.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post at least I don't pee my pants like the person 3 posts above you does!


----------



## skullboy

In that case person above my post you are still welcome to come over and drink unlike the person 5 posts above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post doesn't want me as a drinking partner. :-(


----------



## skullboy

You are welcome to drink person above my post but we may need to set limits as to avoid any undo moisture.


----------



## Death's Door

Person above my post (Ghostess), I think the person above your post(Skullboy) doesn't want to get into a pissin' contest with ya.


----------



## Fangs

The Person above my post, *and* the person above the person above my post can be my drinking partners anytime!  :devil: :>


----------



## Death's Door

You mean me person above my post. I'm one of those happy drunks.


----------



## Fangs

Yes person above my post----Da Wiener--- and the person above your post--sb----and the person above his post----ghostess! Whew...... :faint:


----------



## skullboy

Well person above my post you never know when I will jump on the bike and end up in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Death's Door

person above my post is going on a roadtrip


----------



## skullboy

I wish I was person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is unwanted... or so he thinks!


----------



## skullboy

shall i prove it person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

Hmmm... I don't know if I should say yes or no to that, person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post shall be jabbed by Morgan later tonight.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is probably right, Morg takes his jabs when I'm sleeping.


----------



## skullboy

oh,that sounds wrong person above my post.


----------



## Ghostess

Why? He takes his jabs at everyone, including the person above my post, when they are sleeping since he gets in at 2:48 AM...LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Peson above my post needs to invest in a pellet gun to get rid of those pesky brown birds.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is back into the swing of forum things this week!


----------



## Death's Door

Yes person above my post - after a busy month at work behind me I'm back to harass you guys!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the Garden State.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has vanished.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post should wash his truck


----------



## skullboy

Soon person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It appears the person above my post likes it on top?


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is still younger than Ghostess.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post claims he is a troll and told me to get off his bridge, thereby calling me a goat. THANKS person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is not a goat,but has recently cut her hair.


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post has a sweet bike! :devil:


----------



## skullboy

person above my post feels better today.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post are u in a better mood today?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post was missed a few weekends ago


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post had a birthday today


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post lives in the desert.


----------



## dflowers2

The person above my post works "for the man."


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is a newbie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't a newbie...lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post hasnt been a newbie for a very very very long time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know it person above my post, but the person above my post is probably still knee deep in snow?


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is still WAY younger than that Ghostess chic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You keep that up person above my post, and you will be gunned down! LOL


----------



## skullboy

Do ya think I will ever get that lucky person above my post?


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post it's not always about luck


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and what does the person above my post know of luck?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post.if it wasnt for bad luck id have no luck


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhh, person above my post, this means a free beer for you when you see me at IronStock....You'll know where the hidden cooler will be!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post..i look forward to meeting you at ironstock


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Same here  person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post left me high and dry on the rare pic thread


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

When my time increases person above my post, I'll return!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post i want to wish u the best of luck with the marriage


----------



## skullboy

person abvove my post should be drunk by now.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, I wish I was, but messing with car


----------



## skullboy

Person avove my post has been messing with his car.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post should be having a nice weekend.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should come over and smother me.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post got crapped on by bikes while out riding


----------



## skullboy

I did person above my post,by BIKES?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post i meant birds.....u got crapped on by birds.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post meant birds, not bikes, which would have been kinda funny to see actually.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, have u gotten ur issue under control, or have u found that depends work well?


----------



## Ghostess

All is well, person above my post... I also bought stock in Depends.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post hase an awesome sense of humor!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How cold does the person above my post like his beer?


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post I like it real cold...why u ask?


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my post not only has a strange way of punishing his kid but also has a psuedohearse to be!


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post has been a huge help to me lately, and likes the way i ground my child.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has much work to do in his garage.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post takes coffee cups.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post I think u meant mugs and not coffee...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has ended up on top of me again!!


----------



## scareme

Did the person above my post ever find his coffe cup, and if so where?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Has the person above my post checked her PM box?


----------



## scareme

Just checked it person above my post. Have to check with hubby on Ironstock. When are the dates again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just check my sig. line person above my post...LOL


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, just had a birthday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post ended up on top of yet again...?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, do u have any medium size plastic couldrons for sale by chance?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

medium - measurements ? person above my post?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post ill get size for u, some by me is looking for some, thought of u


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Person above my post is going to have a very cool hearse.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has some mad sewing abilities


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post has a great work bench i hear.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is named after a reptile.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post , its been awhilie since i seen u here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is here almost as much as me? LOL


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post has about 7 times the amount of posts as me


----------



## Ghostess

I think the person above my post found a new victim for the rare pics thread....


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post may be right, once i get some time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would the person above my post please get off of me! lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post then get out from benth me..lol


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is creating another nasty photo.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now attempting to celebrate his special holiday.   :googly:


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has most likely celebrated 3 times today.


----------



## pyro

the person above my post has a really cool avitar


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post has an equally cool avatar


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, I havnt seen you in a while


----------



## Death's Door

Person above my post has been peeping in Turtle's window lately.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post figured me out....lol


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is finally picking on someone other than me!


----------



## Death's Door

Don't count your blessings yet person above my post.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Peron above my post lives in New Jersey


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is good at games.


----------



## ScareShack

The person above my post is nearing there 1000th post.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post has a sick, twisted and evil mind.... I like that in a person.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Person above my post kids can lick there elbows...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a state I have never visited


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Nor have I visited your state, person above my post.


----------



## skullboy

person above my post has many talents.


----------



## Ghostess

We have missed you today, person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post gets to enjoy warmer weather than me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives north of me.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post whispers in the darkness, where as I yell like hell.


----------



## slimy

The person above my post might pull back if she stuck her hand in something 'slimy'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I have not chatted in awhile....


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, is on late at night a lot.


----------



## Ghostess

That's because the person above your post is a vampire, person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post looks nice with a red glow on her pic.


----------



## Ghostess

Oh shucks, thank you person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is only 2 years older than I


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is 2 years YOUNGER than Ghostess.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a cool bike


----------



## skullboy

person above my post is working on a cool car.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post seems to be doing the same


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post is me...a odd character ill admit


----------



## scareme

the person above my post put out a great looking calendar


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post...did u get one?


----------



## scareme

Yuo bet I did person above my post, I'm looking at Zombie's place now.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post bought one of J933's calendars. :>


----------



## skullboy

person above my post lives somewhere I hope to visit on my bike someday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post made a cool prop that he will need to mass produce


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should note I have had a few good ideas that were produced later and never made a dime.


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is more than welcome to come on out! I'll leave a light on for ya! :devil:


----------



## scareme

The person abouve my post will have a big electric bill from leaving the lights on.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post....well...it seems you are now a whore...post whore.





welcome and would you please take your shoes off at the door before entering!


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, I've been a whore for some time now, oh you meant post whore, thanks for noticing.


----------



## turtle2778

Wow person above my post you joined after i did and your WAY ahead of me in the post whore game, im gunna have to get busy


----------



## ScareShack

Person above mty post is one silly chick!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is one sick dude. Sick sick sick!


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post...no im not sick...ur mind is just twisted


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post knows too much about my mind, and now must be eliminated.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post now wants me gone?...thanks


----------



## Ghostess

I would never wish you gone, person above my post, you are too funny!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post keeps ending up above me today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As does the person above my post is above me!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, why again are you above me? lol


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, I don't think you're too fussy. It seems anyone can get under you.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post was up late again.


----------



## scareme

And it shows, person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my posy must be napping!!!!.....lol


----------



## scareme

I wish I was person above my post. It's such a nice day hubby and I have been working outside.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post lives in the state made famous in the song,"Oh What a Beautiful Morning".

So Scareme, is it true that the "corn is as high as an elephants eye?".

FYI, Furr who played "Curly" in a college prodution of "Oklahoma"


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post is very smart.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post I think I may know you!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is talking to himself again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post loves bacon cake


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is hardly ever around anymore...well..when i am!


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post misses the "other" johnny.


----------



## ScareShack

person aove my post...who is the other johnny? that guy thats a goof?


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post called JT a goof.... run for cover!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post...i was refering to my side kick/twin..not jt....u know me.


----------



## Ghostess

person above my post is confusing me!!!!!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post lives in the state of confusion.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is toooooooo right on that call!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is easily confused.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post doesn't have long to go to reach 1,000


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the middle of the country.


----------



## BobC

The person above my post lives in the state to the west of me.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post is a city worker in the state of New Jersey.Although,he doesnt say what city.It could be Newark or Nutley or Montclair or Hoboken or Atlantic or Passaic or Piscataway or Long Branch or Trenton or Cherry Hill or New Brunswick...the list goes on ,but I just dont have the time.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post gets to do a song and dance routine this summer!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post was up late again


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is 2 posts away from entering post whoredom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The person above my post is making a very cool hearse.


----------



## pyro

person above my post has a hell hound that looks cute ?????????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is less than half way to whore status


----------



## scareme

Person above my post has quite the whore status.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is also in got there whore status


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, where did haunted wind song come from?


----------



## BobC

The Person above my post dosen't know how to spell wood..lol


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post made a very creepy ground breaker


----------



## Death's Door

I think the Person above my post is starting to enjoy her time off.


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post was knee deep in chocolate today.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is nearing there whore status.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is hooked on make-up.... wanna borrow my lipstick


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post...just got a needed vaction


----------



## BooGirl666

I get to sleep in late  hehe are ya jealous person above my post


----------



## Death's Door

Stop rubbing it in person above my post!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is envious of those who sleep in during the work week.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post must like being on top of me! Why u always on top of me?!


----------



## pyro

person above my post-- are you complaining?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post no....would u complain?...lol


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post..oh its me......U changed ur name on here i see!


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post will only let me call him JOHNNY... LOL


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has changed her name also! -v-v- :googly:


----------



## scareme

Good name person above my post. Short and easy to remember.


----------



## Fangs

Thanks person above my post, Dark Fanged Bat Lady was just toooo much LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post needs a vacation. A VEGAS vacation.On or about mid-June ,I'd say...I have free tickets with her name on them to see a certain Furr in "Ragtime". Why wait for the photos, when you can see it live and in person?


----------



## Fangs

Thank you Person above my post, who is also sooooo right..... GRRRRR ... why do all the good things have to happen in June?


----------



## Fangs

person above my post forgot that there are direct flights from where she lives to VEGAS!!!!! hmmmmmmm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is talking to herself, it would appear


----------



## scareme

Is the person above my post heading to Vegas?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post is jealous?


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post joined at the same time i did


----------



## ScareShack

I cant believe im awake at the same time as person above my post


----------



## Fangs

i cant either person above my post, i should be sleeping..... hey, shouldn't you too? LOL :googly:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The two people above my post will not be getting up early for Easter Sunrise Services, I went to bed before they did and did'nt make it....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post does some way cool Halloween decorations.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Persons above my post, we went to Easter church at 10:30 today...well...actually 10:50...we were late. heh


----------



## scareme

Person above my my post was late for church. OhOh that can't bre good.


----------



## Fangs

person above my posts avatar is named Bela :>


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is offline


----------



## turtle2778

the person above my post likes to ride motorcycles


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is nearing whoredom.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post must be stalking me???? Did i meet you last night/??


----------



## scareme

Person abouv my post must be mistaken. I had to give up stalking, it was illegal. (but threre's nothing to stop me from lurking)


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, person above my post is quite right!!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has some really great books.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post has good taste.... They were my first attempt at a homemade prop. I think they turned out pretty good.


----------



## scareme

I think person above my post did a great job on her first prop.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I agree ith the person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post IS A creation in progress! lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post is right! LOL I have more wishes and wants than I have moola! Still lookin' for the right thing to buy from ya FE....maybe contacts...


----------



## scareme

Person above my post was late for church yesterday.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post missed church yesterday.


----------



## scareme

Person above my post is right, I'm going down for that.


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post lives "where the wind comes sweeping down the plains"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post likes musicals!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is pretty awesome at make-up


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post has a book stand i want.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post is talking about the person above her post...


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post wants me to go to Ironstock, where the person above my post IS going :googly:


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post NEEDS to go to IS, not just for ME, but for ALL!! You know you will have fun. Hell if need be you can stay in my room. Its got 2 beds.


----------



## Fangs

Person above my post is the worlds biggest sweetheart!!!!!!!!!!!!! R U 100% sure person above my post?


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post snores!!!! LMAO hehehe you know i mean myself right :googly:


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, yes Person above my post im TOTALLY sure. There are either 2 king or 2queen beds. I can always cover ur head with a pillow RIGHT person above my post???


----------



## Fangs

Of course person above my post, i like having my head covered with a pillow


----------



## skullboy

person above my post would like me then.


----------



## Fangs

would person above my post? did the person above my post forget i already do?


----------



## skullboy

Is the pillow just a bonus person above my post?


----------



## Fangs

hehehe, person above my post you are correct


----------



## Beepem

the person above me uses Vs instead of Ws


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post plays the guitar and sings -v-v- lol hehehe


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post is gunna have to sleep on Sponge Bob Sheets..


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post made a real nice workbench


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post isn't around much


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post needs a job. Anyone hiring??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post doesn't like boo-gers!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post collects undies


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post likes papa roach


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person'r icon above my post has a broom handle between her legs


----------



## BooGirl666

o geesh person above my post lmao!!


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post you know what the person above your post said is true.... i DO have a broom between my legs!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

No wonder the person above my post is always smiling in her avatar


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, person above my post you would be too if you were riding on a vibrating broom


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is very generous and kind


----------



## turtle2778

AAAH person above my post ur making me blush


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is jealous... hehe i sorry


----------



## GothicCandle

the person above me is in the chat a lot.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post must be stalking the person above her post...RUN BABY


----------



## BooGirl666

(in my best forest gump voice) I WAS RUUNNIINNGG... lol

The person above my post needs to get up to speed on the Make N Take


----------



## turtle2778

OMG person above my post you are too funny...JEEENNNNAYE


----------



## BooGirl666

lol I've got 2 JEEENNNNAYE's person above my post


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post is now looking for Lt.Dan


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, better LT. Dan person above my post than BUBBA cuz he dead


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post just got her whore status.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post LOVES me cuz im a whore just like him.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post is not a post-whore,
she's just verbally vertically challenged.


----------



## turtle2778

AAWWW see the person above my post is so sweet.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post ,now lives in the,"The Land Of Lube",..........where I hear,"Grease,your the one that I want", tv ratings were out of this world.......Where, "Slippery when Wet" takes on a whole new meaning,and requires an attorney........and Bacon is worshipped as a god.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is very close to whore status


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is half way there herself!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a big time whore.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I "stench" with the best of them, person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

The person above my post wants to see me in lipstick.


----------



## turtle2778

person above my post...ID like to see you in lipstick.


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is a sweet heart :> p.s. person above my post, i'll have a pic of the person above your post in lipstick for ya later today :devil: hehehehe


----------



## BooGirl666

I wanna see that pic too person above my post!!


----------



## pyro

the person above my post has a friend name swirly


----------



## BooGirl666

lol yep person above my post you are right


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post made a cool pop up at the MNT


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post has also made a cool pop up!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*babygirl_kmp enjoys blue curacao.*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post knows that curacao can be blue or orange


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post has probably guessed that the person above her post has read the person above her posts, posts; but has never really tried curacao (is it good?)*


----------



## mnstrmum

Person above my post must throw some fun cocktail parties


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post wants to go to one of those parties?


----------



## mnstrmum

The person above my post is correct!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post has a long way til they reach post whore status... Getta postin!! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post bringing a pair of signed undies to IronStock this year??


----------



## Lilly

Person above my post soon to be PaPa congrats.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you again, person above my post.


----------



## BooGirl666

No I will not be bringing a pair person above my post lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've got you covered person above my post, I'll bring a pair for you, you just need to sign them and hang'em! LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post will soon belong to the dirty diaper at 2:00am feeding,and projectile vomiting club.You will curse this at first, but much later laugh, as the stories are repeated at Holiday dinners. The child will not find this amusing, as they are now 18 and running for the office of Govenor of Nevada.But since most political candiates have much worse skeletons in thier closets,it will not be a problem.The REAL problem will be the skeleton in YOUR closet,as all good haunters always have a spare hanging around.


----------



## BooGirl666

WOW person above my post that was a mouth full.


----------



## BooGirl666

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I've got you covered person above my post, I'll bring a pair for you, you just need to sign them and hang'em! LOL


Sounds good!! Make em purdy lol


----------



## Lilly

person above my post ...you will have to write very small he is bringing a thong


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post knows me to well (how did that happen?). LOL


----------



## Lilly

Elementary ....person above my post


----------



## Ghoulbug

person above my post is very creative


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has a very interesting Handle!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has caused a shift in the time space- continuum with this whole procreation thing.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post i havnt said Hello to in a whilie


----------



## Ghostess

I've had major internet issues, person above my post.  But HI!!!!


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is getting close to 3000 posts  :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post makes some cool neckalaces.


----------



## Ghostess

Hey there post whore above my post! Haw ya doin'?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has twice the anount of posts i do


----------



## Fangs

person above my post likes my necklaces, (thank you ) and should order one.   ---Hint Hint--- LOL j/k


----------



## skullboy

person above my post should go to work.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post LOVES beer


----------



## skullboy

Person above my post wants to see me in a skirt for some reason.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Agreed , person above my post! LOL


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is going to be a Daddy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey person above my post, can I be your daddy? LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post is already my sugar daddy!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post turns out some Real Cool Cheap Props!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post makes great calendars,

and the person above the person above my post has a sugar daddy,

and to the person above the person above the person above my post yes, you can be my daddy  :googly: LMAO


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post likes to confuse people :googly: LOL


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post will really be confused and busy when i add more to my order.


----------



## turtle2778

Person above my post has a great witches area in their haunt...I love the apple heads.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post likes witches.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post strives to be on Jones Soda


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a user name taken from a reptile.


----------



## Fangs

person above my post's real first name starts with a K.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post will have a great Mother's Day.
At least that's what her parole officer told me...OOPS...have I said too much?
Maybe he was mistaken,it was dark and we had been drinking and I did'nt have my glasses on ,so maybe it was'nt her.....Just someone that vaugely looked like her....like HER mom...no,wait I meant her evil twin sister.....She gets into all sorts of trouble at the Strip Club...errr,I mean "Exotic Dance Emporium".Yah, thats it.Well really, EVERYONE looks alike in South Dakota,don't you agree?...Durn, said to much again.I gotta lay off the hairball medication,it just makes me nutty.OK,nuttier....I never have said I was sane,just slightly off center.I can get by like most people,unnoticed in a crowd.Of course,unless there is a loud noise,crash or blech,that tends to set me off the deep end.Ohh...said too much ,AGAIN...... CHANGE OF SUBJECT...Halloween is a lovely time of year,don't you think? Phew...Do you think anyone noticed I was rambling like an incoherant nin-com-poop, person above my post?


----------



## Lilly

The person above my post writes some funny stuff...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post thinks the person abover her post writes some funny stuff.


----------



## pyro

the persn above my post is always ACTING up


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post looks an awful lot like Ghost Rider


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post have you seen Aramis?


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post, wow havnt seen ya in a while.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post must have missed me


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post has been hiding under a rock with the rubber cockroaches lately.


----------



## Revenant

The person above my post did not want any rubber cockroaches.


----------



## dave the dead

The person above my post found some cool stuff while digging a flower box.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is entertaining... in a sick and twisted sort of way...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post wants me to cook her some chicken.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post makes me salivate with his talk of rosemary and pinot grigio.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person above my post has a son who talks strangely to freak her out.


----------



## scareme

Person above my post has a son who is learning to talk.


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my posted just scaredme.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post hasn't been above me in a very long time!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post just got Married, and I am laughing long time. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is now below me as well as above me!?

Looks like a "DT" Sandwich! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

If I am the sandwitch, you must be the ham person above my post. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post think the ham is above him, but the ham actor is really below him.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

So when are we taking our act on the road, person above my post?
We could be the next Martin and Lewis..
or would it be more like Lucy and Ethel?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post lives real from from me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post hasn't been above my post in some time!?


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post is having dancing graphics and banner dreams


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is good with foam


----------



## scareme

Person above my post is good with calendars.


----------



## ScareShack

well person above my post likes motorcycles


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has a new ride


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post sees dead people, or so he thinks.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post dances with dead people.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What would you call that, person above my post, necrodancing?


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is having chat problems still .....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post used to be know as Dark Winged Bat Lady


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post has a good memory for the most part.


----------



## Fangs

LOL person above my post is wrong.....

LMAO person above the person above my post is way way way wrong!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahahahaha


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post I havnt spoke to in a whilie


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post is very busy!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is kinda correct.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is just getting old....


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post knew me as Dark Fanged Bat Lady :googly: LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doh, person above my post, I was close? LOL


----------



## Fangs

yes person above my post, you were close..... :googly: LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Close is good enough most of the time.


----------



## scareme

Is the person above my post good enough, most of the time?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmmm good enough. Yes, most of the time I try to be good enough. But thats not to say I don't strive to be better. Or did you mean good vs evil ?


----------



## Beepem

the person above my post is back from the dead


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person above my post has almost 700 posts!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is such a post whore!!


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post just left.... waaaaahhh  and better get to postin herself!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is confusing me with her name change....lol


----------



## Lilly

person above my post hasn't done any experimental makeup latley


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is correct.... Come on J cant you do like 50 things at once


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is going to Ironstock


----------



## BooGirl666

Person above my post better be going too


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post and I havnt chatted lately


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is working too much lately.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is homesick


----------



## Ghostess

Oh no, person above my post, Alabama is not my home, but I could live there easily.


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post is protesting along with Deadspider and I, in our lates photo op! :googly: LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post sounds sexual if you just use the initial "F" LOL


----------



## Fangs

If I didn't know better, I would be thinking the person above my post has a crush on "F"! :devil: heeheeheehee  :grin: <wink wink>


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post was going to give me one of her neckless, but she forgot about me.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post had a burial ceramony for his ring, nice video, btw


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is a fellow myspacer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Birthday girl above my post is celebrating a birthday..........TOMORROW!!! DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!   :googly: :jol:


----------



## scareme

The person above my post whispers in the dark.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post likes Bela


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post does his own stage make-up!


----------



## Lilly

Person above my post has a cracked skull.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post made some cool bats out of hot glue!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post had her B-Day yesterday


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post needs to show off more pics of his hearse.... We're all still waiting


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post and me are in the same boat, im waiting too....lol


----------



## BooGirl666

Better get on it then person above my post


----------



## pyro

person above my post doesn't hang out in chat ,late at nite


----------



## BooGirl666

No one has been around lately when I do hang person above my post.


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post falls asleep at the wheel in late night chat, then suddenly signs off!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is fast.


----------



## morgan8586

The person above my post has never been the person above my post before(I think)


----------



## scareme

Do you mean never ever person above my post?


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post is a post pimp.


----------



## BooGirl666

HAHA Person above my post... I've only fallen asleep once


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Person above my post lives in the same state that I live in.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Doh! Wasn't on the last page when I replied.

Person above my post has a daughter and a dog.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post has had one too many  hehe jk


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post loves Rob Zombie.


----------



## skeletonowl

the person above my post showed me the crappy dollar store skeletons can actually have a purpose! (Rob Zombie rocks!)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person above my post thinks crappy dollar store skeletons can actually have a purpose! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is skeptical about the dollar store skeleton's purpose.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is a pretty damn nice person for showing the person 2 posts above her that they do have a purpose


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post called me 'nice'...... little does she know...... LOL


----------



## scareme

The person above my post laughs at being call nice.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post wants COOL stuff for her birthdays, not the stuff other people think she needs.


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post says she already *DIRTY*


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post doesn't like latex-scented hands!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, ur always on top of me, well in here i mean


----------



## Ghostess

Do you like it better being on top of me, person above my post? In here, that is.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like the person above my post likes it on top more? lol


----------



## Ghostess

I think the person above my post likes it on top more...


----------



## scareme

The person above my post just turned 3K. Yeah!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl

the person above my post feels like being scared


----------



## Death's Door

The person above y post has a cool avatar. Me likes.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post lives in the Garden State.


----------



## mysticwitch

The person above my post lives in Quakertown and is addicted to Yocco's


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post collects living dead dolls.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is on top , yet again!


----------



## TwistedDementia

the person above my post is a 'bottom' kind a guy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As was, the person above my post! lol


----------



## 1031fan

the person(s) above my post likes to make inuendos


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not me person above my post, I have no idea how to cross stitch!


----------



## TwistedDementia

the person above my post needs to 'RARE' a picture for me!


----------



## Death's Door

Me thinks the person above my post is egging on the person above his post for some paparazzi shots.


----------



## TwistedDementia

the person above my post has big birdie problems in her pond!!!


----------



## Death's Door

lmao!!!!

You are correct person above my post. I was surprised I didn't hear my two dogs bark at him because their kennels are only a few feet away. They were probably thinking they're next!


----------



## skeletonowl

the person above my post is apparantly a weiner and is only here for the free beer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post needs to boost the amount of posts, posted.


----------



## skeletonowl

the person above my post should know that everyday i've been going on this very active forum (and halloween-l which is currently pretty down in traffic)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, I've been on the "l" since '99, I use the delete key often! lol
This is pretty active, isn't it?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post never mentioned how the stilt thing went
as is he selling em?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap, person above my post, just trying to leverage better buying power before I post....Some companies want a $10k buy to give you a deal!


----------



## scareme

Is the person above my post planning on selling panties too?


----------



## BooGirl666

I think the person above my post is interested in your panties FE


----------



## Big Howlin

The person above my post is interested in my panties!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has been missed around here!!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post posted a real nice b/w pic of herself.


----------



## Ghostess

Which the person above my post will no doubt hack into something perverse and hilarious!

(Thanks, BTW!)


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is always giving me new great ideas...lol


----------



## scareme

I don't think the person above my post needs help with new ideas. He seems to come up with naughty ones all by himself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny person above my post, are you sure your not pointing a finger at yourself? LOL


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is super nice to bring my costume to IS  Thanx FE!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A diaper, person above my post?


----------



## BooGirl666

Ewww no thanx person above my post..... I'll settle for the gothic vampriss costume


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Special package deal, person above my post, didn't you read the fine print?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has alot of fine print to read.


----------



## Ghostess

WHoa... the person above my post is dangerously close to that DOUBLE post whore mark!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And this makes you a double and a half post whore , person above my post?


----------



## Ghostess

You would know ALL about being a (post) whore person above my post.


----------



## scareme

I wonder if the person above my post knows how much I like it when she uses words like dangerous when talking about me.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Is almost at 2000 posts


----------



## scareme

I couldn't have done it without the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is pointing fingers! lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

At least you can see his finger! LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post got twice the posts as me...arghh u rat a tat teard


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL The person above my post loves wearing make-up!


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, have you figured out what you are wearing to the ball? You do such great makeup I know you'll come up with something.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Not yet, person above my post. Because I'm not sure what to expect, I would like to go minimalistic on the make-up, yet still have something. cut throats are great, but done often, and I like to be a bit different.


----------



## BooGirl666

Person above my post, did you look at Wormy's pics? I think she has just about everyone who went to the ball in a pic


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post just changed her name!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is a quick one


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post is a quick one on the keyboard, sheesh!


----------



## BooGirl666

Muuaaahahaha your pretty quick yourself person above my post


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post is probably talking about the keyboard thing.... or not HEHEHE!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Don't you people above my post SLEEP???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does the person above my post always get up this late in the morning? LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Only after a late night of unmentionable acts, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What happened person above my post, did you paint ball your neighbors house?


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a pot-stirrer from wayyyyyyyyy back


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and from out of nowhere....the person above my post appears!!!


you need to slow that bike down there lady!!! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lol............its in 'Park' today...........i'm going to start construction on my ark today i think peson above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This means that the person above my post is wearing her "*galoshes*" today?


----------



## gypsichic

i'm thinking at the rate its going, hip waders maybe a better choice person above my post


----------



## scareme

When the person above my post builds her ark, would you float it past my house and pick me up?


----------



## Ghostess

The two persons above my post have been getting lots of that wet stuff!


----------



## Death's Door

Person above my post is finding out that "Silence is Golden".


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is probably jogging about now


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post walking around in wet socks?


----------



## gypsichic

neeeeeeeeeeegative person above my post...........my socks are dry at the moment


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Other articales of clothing from the person above my post may or not be wet now.


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........at the present time ALL my articles of clothing are dry........course from the looks of the clouds rolling up from the south that maybe subject to change before i get home person above my post


----------



## slimy

No such rain, person above my post.........just bad bad humidity


----------



## gypsichic

I waited for you this morning to come by in your boat and give me a lift to work person above my post


----------



## skeletonowl

the last few people above my post are obviously sharing a humorus privite inside joke


----------



## Death's Door

Well person above my post, the person above your post has been experiencing a lot of rain and instead of posting here she should be building an ark for her and her props. I mean first things first, right?


----------



## gypsichic

you are precisely correct person above my post...........wheres my hammer


----------



## skeletonowl

the person above my post should consider investing in more hammers


----------



## gypsichic

and oars to go with my ark person above my post ............lol


----------



## Death's Door

We have been getting a bit of rain in NJ but it is much needed person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm pretty sure we have had record rainfall this year - wish i could send some your way person above my post


----------



## scareme

Hey person above my post, I'm still waiting on that ark. After last night I don't think I can hang on much longer!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post, after the rain looks like heat coming your way....
and *mosquitoes*!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post is a skeeter hater! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

we have HERDS or skeets people above my post!


----------



## skeletonowl

The person's signature above my post caught my eye and it keeps making me laugh!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, it fits her to a T!


----------



## Death's Door

Person above my post will probably be having a great time and also starting trouble at Ironstock.


----------



## BooGirl666

It wouldn't be Ironstock without FE causing trouble person above my post...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post helped to design a haunted amusement park video game.


----------



## Spookkid

The person above my post thinks about halloween to early!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post doesn't know what to do with their new toy?


----------



## Spookkid

The person above my post posts in the games section a lot, as do I.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lots and lots and lots, person above my post!! LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

the person above my post doesn't need more posts! HAHA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person 2 posts above my post, types too slow!


----------



## TwistedDementia

the person above my post needs to get going!!


----------



## Spookkid

The person above my post has to many posts.


----------



## TwistedDementia

no way, person above my post.


----------



## Spookkid

Yes way, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post needs to get MORE posts 



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> person above my post, it fits her to a T!


I heard that!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

the person above my post has a nice bike!


----------



## gypsichic

thank ya person above my post - I have alot of fun riding it


----------



## TwistedDementia

O.. your welcome person above my post!


----------



## pyro

person above my post is doin 30 post per day--wow-do you ever sleep


----------



## Spookkid

Person above my post, TwistedDementia probably dose not sleep.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must be an amateur if they think I think about Halloween too soon.


----------



## Spookkid

The person above my post called me an amateur, now im sad...
Just joking.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post loves to joke.


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post loves to post!


----------



## scareme

The poster above my person also loves to post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post scares me.

Spookkid... no offense was meant... it was all I could come up with.


----------



## Spookkid

Person above my post, i was just trying to be funny.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post really is funny.


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post is still posting strong!!!


----------



## skeletonowl

The person above my post is a postaholic annoynomas. (I spelt that wrong)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post spells like I do.


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post has an avatar that somebody else is using now too.


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, they do that. It's either because I'm so cool, or the avatar is so cool. I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post _*is*_ cool _*and*_ has a cool avatar! And has a birthday 3 days after mine


----------



## TwistedDementia

the person above my post is trying to bite everyone.

WATCHOUT! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like the person above my post was up into the wee hours this morning!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Looks like the person above my post was up at 8:00 and thats the wee hours of the morning to me!


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post like psting pics of others as well


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post needs to post more pics, HEHE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wonder if the person above my post can make me dance??? LOL


----------



## scareme

The person above my post wants to be a dancing fool.


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post lives where the wind goes sweeping down the plains...


----------



## scareme

I bet the person above my post doesn't know I used to live in MI too, in the UP, yes I was a UPer.


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post is correct but I know know, you UPer you!

Speaking of UPer... have you seen Escanaba in the moon light person above my post ?


----------



## scareme

If it wasn't near KI Sawyer AFB, I didn't get to see it person above my post. But I saw a hell of alot of snow.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above me is not in the graveyard when I am.


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post has been posting a lot today and is buying more potion bottles.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Me and the person above my post like posting often in the fun and games section!


----------



## Death's Door

You are correct person above my post. I'm bored at work and trying to stay out of trouble.


----------



## skeletonowl

the person above my post should be happy they make money in the summer instead of sitting home doing nothing with no supplies for halloween


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is bummed about not being able to work on Halloween stuff.


----------



## Lagrousome

The person above my post *apparently* just rolled out of bed. Was probably up late making props that are AMAZING!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is much too kind... I wish I was working on props!


----------



## skeletonowl

The person above my post either likes Stone Sour or popular music


----------



## Death's Door

Cheer up person above my post. I'm working and still don't have money to work on props yet.


----------



## BooGirl666

I'm in the same boat person above my post


----------



## Death's Door

I did buy some Spooky Towne items last weekend person above my post. I guess I'm going to hit up the hubby for coffee and lunch money this week.


----------



## BooGirl666

Romancing the stone is a good movie person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post better behave this weekend, I hate to to start rumors!!lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post like undergarments i hear.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hope the person above my post wears under garments! lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has lost hopes as if i did I cant make those jeans....lol


----------



## scareme

I heard the person above my post has shorts for sale.


----------



## skeletonowl

I heard from the person above my post that the person above their post has shorts for sale


----------



## scareme

Happy Friday the 13th to the person above my post.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

person above my posts needs gore in their avatar.


----------



## Lilly

person above my post may attempt to make a bat, hint hint


----------



## Sickie Ickie

person above my post knows that I would love to take a day or two and try it! Now just to find the time...


----------



## turtle2778

Well person above my post if you didnt read EVER single post you MIGHT find the time


----------



## Lilly

person above my post you are quite right !!


----------



## skeletonowl

person above my post merry saturday


----------



## turtle2778

Person above my post is nice to wish the person about their post a merry saturday


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post is looking for peeps in Kentucky.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

person above my post doesn't have time to read every single post! LOL


----------



## scareme

The person above my post should be making a trip soon.


----------



## pyro

person above my post dont forget the brownies


----------



## Sickie Ickie

person above my post is willing to pay $1-$5 for brownies


----------



## scareme

Don't forget your money person above my post.


----------



## pyro

person above my post,the person above you is mistaken-ill sell them for $1-$5but the first one is free


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has one awesome car!


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post had a LOT of fun this weekend at MHC!!!! LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is correct on that statement! as i do say it was nice metting ya.


----------



## Lagrousome

The person above my post and the person above their post were lucky to get to go to MHC! I am so jealous!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post lives in the state where the convention was!


----------



## Lilly

Did person above my post drive his hearse to convention?


----------



## BooGirl666

No person above my post he did not... He was in his hot lookin purple car lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post was some what behaved this weekend!


----------



## BooGirl666

I'm always good person above my post  hehehehe :devil:


----------



## Lagrousome

Always "good"?.... person above my post? So is that what they say *grinning*


----------



## BooGirl666

but of course.... 
The person above my post has to be extra special to her hubby today :devil: hehehehe


----------



## Lagrousome

The person above my post is correct! "Extra special" is right....better not interfere with the 10:00pm show on MTV....either b-4 or after hubby......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL person above my post, just shot beer out my nose!!!


----------



## turtle2778

I just read your little saying person above my post and all i could think of was the song that has lyrics about being a back door man. I never knew!!


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post missed an awesome time at MHC


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is correct that the person above her post missed a great time at MHC this weekend!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, are u saying MWHC was fun?


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post wants to get a secret reaper going! :xbones:


----------



## Lagrousome

The person above my post want a cool new prop from the secret reaper!


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my posts sign entry looked like it was lit up. Hey howd ya do that person above my post and do ya wanna make me one too???


----------



## Lagrousome

The sign was lit from the front using a blue spot light. (Not that talented enough to light the sign from the back)
I would be honored to make you one!
What would you like it to say???? Welcome to the Land of Lube????? LOL


----------



## turtle2778

Yes person above my post...and can ya make it look like a KY tube


----------



## Lagrousome

Person above my post....I might have 1 or 2 of those lying around to use for reference........
Great, now I'm turning KY tubes into props....*walking away shaking my head*


----------



## Lilly

Person above my post ..you twosome just had a birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post hasn't been above me before?


----------



## ScareShack

peron above my post was so busy last weekend


----------



## slimy

Person above my post had to get rid of his 'yellow tongue syndrome' .


----------



## skeletonowl

person above my post is Slimy. No, literally it's the name. Or did I mean gross slimy? Oh a plot twist!


----------



## BooGirl666

Happy Friday person above my post .. The person above my post hates PETA


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post like snapping flash right in peoples eyes


----------



## BooGirl666

Gotta love me person above my post


----------



## Beepem

I agree with the person above my post


----------



## Lilly

person above my post has changed their avatar recently .


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post has a blue avatar


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, can I pull that piece of flesh from ur face in ur avatar, im kinda hungry this morning...lol.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is a flesh eater!!!! RRRUUUNNNNN!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome

The person above my post almost has 1,000 posts! You Go Girl!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

HEHEHE your the first one to notice person above my post... Ya'll bring out the whore in me


----------



## Lagrousome

Hey pre-whore above my post....I also notice you know your ABC's!!! LOL


----------



## BooGirl666

lol... I R smart person above my post


----------



## Lagrousome

I'z knowz that perzon abof my poost!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is on a lot at night.


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post goes to sleep way too early!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a great personaility in person.


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my post is soon to be famous, REAL FAMOUS!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post makes make-up work look easy


----------



## BooGirl666

Aww thanx person above my post... Your pretty great yourself!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post can be bratty at times....lol


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post can be a weenie at times


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has 9 more posts before being a post whore.


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my post has a nifty lil webgun for sale on ebay


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, makes awesome cannons.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post makes awesome cannons


----------



## Bodybagging

The person above my posts makes double posts!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a real nice hearse


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post likes to show off his "baby"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been seen at a couple of conventions this year.
One at which, loaded a motorcycle onto the back of a pickup!


----------



## BooGirl666

Actually person above my post it just got drove home.... A certain someone didn't stay and help to load it


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post needs to come and visit the person posting this post. IM LONELY!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post stayed up way too late last night!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, yes person above my post i did. I was up reading the last Harry Potter book.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And how do you feel now, person above my post? lol


----------



## turtle2778

I feel great person above my post since i had gotten too much sleep lately anyway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post will be spinning webs by the end of the week!


----------



## Lilly

Silly person above my post ..Turtles don't spin webs!! LOL


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Person above my post, who knows what she'll be able to do after reading that book LOL


----------



## pyro

person above my post is way to funny


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i speeld ur name wrong in that thing...lol


----------



## Rod Rego

Person above my post posted that post Yesterday at 10:04 PM.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, glad to have ya at this forum!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post, congrats on becoming a post whore


----------



## turtle2778

Well person above my post ya better get to postin if you wanna be one too.


----------



## Lilly

person above my post should make a scary hairy turtle for her haunt


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post will be getting her spiderwebs soon :>


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

the person above my post better not get caught in it LOL


----------



## Fangs

the person above my post knows me all too well already! LMAO


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post had a taco salad,
two ears of sweet corn, 
and two small hot dogs for dinner tonight.
We didnt dicuss dessert, you'll have to ask her yourself.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

the person above my post doesn't like to kiss and tell?


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post has a nice picture of her and her siblings posted.


----------



## turtle2778

Person above my post...your name makes me laugh every time i see it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post is looking for Pirate Stuff.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is very witty.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has 3 times the amount of posts i do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know what they call that person above my post?


----------



## ScareShack

ha ha now.lol
person above my post i need to contact u regarding the contacts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ScareShack said:


> ha ha now.lol
> person above my post i need to contact u regarding the contacts.


Person above my post,just take a look here and see if that works.

http://thefrighteners.com/Theatrical Lenses.htm


----------



## ScareShack

thanks person above my post, that helps some.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post, I thought you were beyond help? LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, is saying im a lost cause?
lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post, can the person below your post say that? LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, what are u saying?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

saying what you were trying to say, person above my post!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post, nobody really does that anymore


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure person above my post?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Absolutely, person above my post.


----------



## Lilly

Are you absitively posolutely person above my post


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, thanks for aiding in confusing me


----------



## pyro

person above my post-if it makes you feel any better im more confused than you


----------



## Lilly

the 2 persons above my post...why you confused all the time?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post thinks im confused ALL the time


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I can verify that the person above my post IS confused ALL the time.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is 4 years older then me, or 4 yearse younger, wait im confused again....lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post doesn't really live in a scare shack, or does he??


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, found me out, nope no live in a shacky


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LoL person above my post...just SCAREY!!!...........?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, are u saying my shack is scary i clean...lol


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is a punk.... whats up wit not writing back


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is calling me names again.


----------



## BooGirl666

But I do it all outta love person above my post


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post gives tough love.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post likes tough love. He's into that sort of thing. Or so I heard. Really, I don't know first hand. Oh, crap. How do you erase a post? This is embarassing.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post is not only a talented prop-maker, but he's also a fairly humorous comedian!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post ur right on the person above u be'ing a comedian.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has a ways to go!! LOL j/k


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post needs to check his pm's.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post likes to send nasty pm's.


----------



## Ghostess

Person above my post is getting nasty PMs from the person above his post.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post would blush if she saw the nasty PM's I'm getting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post like to "taunt"!! lol


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post knows me better than I thought.


----------



## ScareShack

so person above my post will share his nasty pm's with us then?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post tried to sell me falling monkey poop yesterday!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, it was flying monkey poop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, ok, person above my post. Now I want some! LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, is buying a flying monkey from me for a mear 75K. 
Thanks person above my post!


----------



## pyro

person above my post, does the person above your post want to buy a bridge too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Actually person above my post, the person above your post is going to sell me flying monkey poop, but not for $75k. More like 75¢


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has my address, and i am scared.....  :devil:


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post likes to bite people.


----------



## Beepem

The person above my post is from Mass


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post doesn't want to have a costume party


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post has those awesome Creature Reature costumes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been in my closet!!! ???


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, yes, when I helped u come out of the closet....lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was that to help me into your closet...person above my post???


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a great sense of humor!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey person above my post, I think your wife has a better sense of humor....
Look who she married!!!??? LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, are u saying my wife is a clown?...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm not for sure person above my post...does she have a red squishy nose??


----------



## Lilly

person above my post are you waiting for paint to dry or procrastinating?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i havnt seen u in a whilie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives to the north of me.:jol:


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post lives to the south of me.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, I belive we may have meet somewhere.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post, was it at lease an interesting meeting?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, I hardly remember.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post - that good or that bad? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post....needs to look out for the person above her post!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post, what do I need to look out for?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post lives the state next to mine.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post lives in the state next to mine, too.....cool LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the people above my posts should be watching each other!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, disgrad person above us on why to watch out for me.
Im harmless!...lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post just cut in line...damn u jeff!...lol


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post - he does that a lot, doesn't he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ooops person two posts above me!!LOL


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post, always have to get in the way


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post needs to find the said costume i requested!!!


----------



## ScareShack

above ur post , u above me...lol


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post is confusing even himself


----------



## ScareShack

person above me is way to smart, she knows how I am


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post is too kind


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is so mistaken....lol... me far from kind..ask person a few above us


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Evil....is the person above my post!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post no like his johnny....lol


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

and how would the person above my post know that?


----------



## Lilly

person above my post cuz he's johnny great swarmi


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, always makes me laugh'e


----------



## Lilly

person above my post reminds me of Johnny 5..more input ..more input!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post like playin with hot glue.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post likes to play with latex.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post was sleeping the other day when I pm'ed her.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is making web guns.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post sold me my first pro web gun. And it's way better than the few I've made for myself. Thanks person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad you like it person above my post, I'm still waiting for picture.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is having a baby.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Literally or figuratively person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Literally person above my post.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

HEY, person above my post, congratulations


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you person above my post!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post, you know you can get rid of the Ironstock dates now, right?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my last post, and the mid-west haunters convention dates also?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How's that, person above my post?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post, much better thank you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So,person above my post, will you be attending any of the afore mentioned events?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Probably Ironstock, person above my post. Will look into the other one and see


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I highly recommend MHC to the person above my post.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Just looked at the sight for MHC, person above my post. I think I will, looks like a good time and a great experience


----------



## Big Howlin

person above my post is looking for a goodtime.


----------



## Lilly

person above my site has a cool new website!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post likes there bikes.


----------



## TwistedDementia

The person above my post is a star and doesn't know it yet! Do you think the world is ready for your video premiere?


----------



## Bodybagging

person above my post, has killer video skillz


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has been super busy lately.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post...well, what can I say??


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, I can say is a really nice person!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

AHhh, person above my post...I should say something nice about you???


----------



## BobC

Ummm The person above my post is named Jeff.


----------



## Big Howlin

person above me likes magic.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post is starting to plan his haunt for his new house.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is gearing up for a haunted "garage sale"


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is correct on that.


----------



## pyro

person above my post has a cool little buddy-are you taking him to the garage sale


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post deals coke. (He has soda vending machines. Why do you all asume the worst?)


----------



## pyro

person above my post NO COKE-PEPSI


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has good taste in cars.


----------



## Big Howlin

person above has a beautiful baby......skelly


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is going for the nightmare on elm street sceen.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a screw loose! he talks to himself!


----------



## Lilly

person above my post , I second that............LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is a true wise craker joker!


----------



## Fangs

person above my post is the proud papa of Bucky Jr!!!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has been missed lately!


----------



## pyro

person above my post can you make me a cake?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is super knowledagble in the vending biz.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post doesn't want to move to the country and be my neighbor!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post sounds like Mr. Rogers.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post dresses like Mr. Rogers. Hey, nice sweater!


----------



## Lilly

The person above my post has a "matching sweater"...


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is nearing the 200 post mark!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is nearing his 1500th post (whore).


----------



## Big Howlin

The person above my post is THE whore of whores at near 9,000!!! lol


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post is a lot more sober than I am right now. lol


----------



## AzKittie74

The person above me is alot more intoxicated than I at the moment...I"ll have to change that ;O)


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post needs to make a packy run.


----------



## Big Howlin

the person above my post needs to invite us over for a party


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post has a kickin' avvie to go with the new moniker.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is still using her same nice avatar.


----------



## Ghostess

Ah, look again person above my post!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has yet another pretty avatar she is using.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post, your day is coming!


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is going to be a daddy soon!!!!


----------



## pyro

person above my post LOVES CUTESY HALLOWEEN STUFF


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a cool looking MM prop going


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post doesn't have much going for him...LOL j/k


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post sure like being a wise guy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well person above my post...it's better being the smart ass than the ......LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post like old style stuff like plaster walls, nice.


----------



## Lilly

person above my post ..did you ground BJ..he hasn't been around


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post has probably seen the last of BJ.......


----------



## Big Howlin

Persona above my post giggles when ever he reads the letters B & J together.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post recently did a name change, that fits him better.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is into "endeavors"!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, im glad to hear ur health care covers ur "issue".


----------



## pyro

person above my post is sellin bucky jr. mmmmm anything for a buck


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post means I would do anything for little Buck jr


----------



## Big Howlin

person above my post better make sure that buck Jr wiped his arse before being shipped.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has has been on a postin' frenzy!!! lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a creepy cool looking dude for his avatar.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post....at the scare shack, a little ol' place where we can haunt together....


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is always welcome at The Shack


----------



## pyro

person above my post is having a birthday


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has lots of candy bars in his fridge.


----------



## pyro

person above my post is right-nobody wanted to buy them


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post should send them to me.


----------



## Fangs

person above my post adopted out Bucky Jr...  (But he went to a good home!!! )


----------



## pyro

person above my post - i know what the secret reeper is sending you ----its soooooooo cutesy.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i know what u sent ur reaper....very nice!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post sends me naked pictures of himself


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post enjoys the person above his post sending him naked pictures of himself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does the person above my post wish to have the person 2 posts above his post to send him naked pictures too?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'll say no because I don't wish the jealous wrath from the person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post person above u obviousliy cant keep a secert!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post has been a trouble maker since day one!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is soon to be a Happy Daddy!!!


----------



## Mist

The person above my post knows boogirl


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post knows boogirl TOOO


----------



## Grave Watcher

The person above my post is evil


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is my brother


----------



## pyro

person above my post made a mm prop and it didnt look like an alien  
and i fell sorry for the person above your post


----------



## BooGirl666

The person above my post is such a brat! YAY it's not an alien!!!


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post is a FREAK...and i mean FREAK


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a Halloween Hottie and won't admit it!


----------



## Hella

I haven't talked to the person above my post in AGES!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No kidding person above my post, where have you been?


----------



## pyro

i agree with person above my post about the halloween hottie


----------



## Hella

The persons above my post like Halloween Hotties :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

I havnt seen person above my post for a whilie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in New York.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post should hang around a little more!....?


----------



## Death's Door

I agree with you person above my post. The person above your post should pay us a visit more often.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post has a funny name AND a funny signature.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post going nuts building props this year.


----------



## pyro

person above my has way too much time on his hands


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has been watching the mail lately.


----------



## pyro

why should i do that person above my post


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post has built some kick a** props this year


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post built an awesome bench!


----------



## turtle2778

Aww person above my post you make me blush  and you make some awesome corpsing person above my post.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I can't wait to see the awesome glue stick crafts from the person above my post!


----------



## turtle2778

Well thanks for selling them to me person above my post. You were a real peach.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post, If I'm a peach how come my life has pits?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

There person above my post has bee seen in a pair of "granny panties"
and lovin' it!


----------



## Beepem

The Person above my post is 'online'


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does my lipstick and panty lines give me away person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good question person above my post...does it? LMAO


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Person above my post, I wear pants over my fishnets so nobody knows.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No pantie lines person above my post??


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a fetish with undergarments.


----------



## scareme

I hope the person above my post is wearing undergarments.


----------



## turtle2778

I hope the person above my post is right.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hope the person above my post isn't.


----------



## scareme

Does that mean you're not, person above my post?


----------



## pyro

person above my post was my secret reaper-----thank you again


----------



## turtle2778

I wish the person above my post was coming to NJ to meet me. 'sniff`sniff`


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post was on a posting frenzy tonight! lol Good going!!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has been the butt of some of my humor??? LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has yet to post the pic of little man


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post is correct


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post likes eating glue sticks. sorry I meant Using.....lol


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post is a complete loon, but i still love him . Then again...i eat glue LOL.


----------



## BooGirl666

LOL thats the kettle calling the pot black person above my post... But ya know I love ya too  and I don't eat glue


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has scarecrow fangs also!!! (Heeheehee, can you tell what I got today??? :devil: )


----------



## BooGirl666

Rock on person above my post..... Don't forget your friendly plastic!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post made a nice mm prop.


----------



## BooGirl666

Aww shucks.... Thanx... The person above my post is super nice!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is cool to hang around.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So is the person above my post, a little weird....but still cool!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is weird'er than me.........now thats odd.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Person above my post, our doggies are twins.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm having stuffed mushroom withdrawls from the person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy Halloween, person above my post. :xbones:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Halloween person above my post, rats that it's almost over, I want to do it again.*


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post lives in the nice warm state.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is probably having nice fall colors about now.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is correct.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post confirms the veracity of the post above his.


----------



## Fangs

JT---Person above my post has been MIA for a while..... How goes it SC??? :devil:  ( J/K Goodlookin! Just had to do that, Knew it would make ya smile! LOL)


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, I havnt talked to in quite some time.


----------



## pyro

person above my post is right-and same with you


----------



## HalloweenZombie

The person above my post was a tremendous help setting up my haunt. I wouldn't have gotten it done without him. Thank you so much person above my post.


----------



## pyro

any time person above my post it was fun wish i had more time to spend there.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post got some geyeballs n goodies this past year.


----------



## pyro

yes i did person above my post, and thank you for giving me the means to try latex for corpsing


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It appears as though the person above my post is going to try working with latex, something I've been wanted to have a go at.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post had better keep the vehicle away from any cliffs. Im skeered of heights LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post got chocolate syrup at the last IS


----------



## Adam I

The person above my post loves hot melt.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post cuts out a mean coffin!


----------



## gypsichic

i saw the person above my post at the christmasfanclub site


----------



## DeathTouch

I saw the last two people over my post at Christmasfanclub site.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person 2 posts above my post thinks Santa should wear a feather boa.

And the person above my post wears a feather boa waiting for Santa to arrive! lol


----------



## gypsichic

with matching longjohns person above my post


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post signed up for my site.

The person just above tells everyone he has a baby but no one has seen the child yet. Hummmm...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, it's an "invisible baby", could I have anything other than that?? lol


----------



## gypsichic

pictures - person above my post - we want pics!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I know person above my post, I way suck!!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post sucks because his baby can't be seen by the naked eye. Which means he isn't going to return all of those gifts he got from the baby shower.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have no official comment at this time, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

you're officially speechless person above my post????


----------



## gypsichic

man, i hear crickets person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhhh, the person above my post is hearing things!?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post could carry demonic crickets.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post belongs to a christmas forum...festive u are


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

person above my post - LEAVE CHRISTMAS OUT OF THIS


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post makes an excellent point.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post covers his point.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, i see u made it threw thanksgiving happily.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It appears that the person above my post did as well.

I even made into chat last night


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, u were in chat? so glad i wasnt..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a coincidence person above my post, that's what was being said...?


ScareShack said:


> person above my post, u were in chat? so glad i wasnt..lol


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, dont ya have a well to go dig?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am out the door, person above my post.

Had a package to get ready for shipping before I left for the afternoon.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, remember what i said...its a plot, use a rope, dont fall in, be careful!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess he had a plan alright, I'll have go back for more labor person above my post!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post must like torture.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I must person above my post, it feels like that every time I talk to you on the phone


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, stop sending me ur silly dresses in the mail and ill stop calling.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post keeps buying said dresses.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is provoking folks again


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I remember correctly person above my post, you started it!:devil:


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post must be busy with his little one.


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post must have a spy-cam in the person above his post's bathroom!


----------



## ScareShack

Ghostess said:


> The person above my post must have a spy-cam in the person above his post's bathroom!


lol....i meant the other little guy, the baby. oh yes, he is bathing him.

Person above my post, wants all her old silly pictures back up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you for the clarification person above my post....

And person above the person above my post, well, you'll need to be watching the funny member picture thread, it's time to get the scrap book out!


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Thank you for the clarifacation person above my post....
> 
> And person above the person above my post, well, you'll need to be watching the funny member picture thread, it's time to get the scrap book out!


person above my post i think i just read ur mind on that!...lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is able to read minds.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post...i just saw a pic of u someone dancing as an elf.


----------



## crossblades400

the person above is very helpful and makes wonderful props


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post...I wish I had your grandparents. Oh and you built a really cool clown prop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post doesn't really Haunt a Bayou or does she???


----------



## scareme

Person above my post has a son that looks just like him.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post better have a great xmas.


----------



## crossblades400

Person above my post is a sick dude, with amazing prop building skills


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is some what new here and has been very active


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post questions the meaning of prizes.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hello person above my post who I've not seen a while!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is giving me sewing tips.


----------



## pyro

person above my post has way too much time or never sleeps


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post may be onto something with that comment.


----------



## crossblades400

THe person above my post is a player =)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has a "clown" fetish...?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post like a clean driveway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do person above my post, means less gets tracked into the house!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That was an observation of the person above your post, the person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That works for me, person above my post!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post works for himself.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post has 781 posts more than I do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been hibernating lately.


----------



## ScareShack

not by choice.

Person above my post likes new furniture....and for the Bedroom too....yehhh...lol


----------



## scareme

The person above my post likes plastic baggies.


----------



## crossblades400

THe person above my post seems like a cool person


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is becoming a very scary clown....and I was never afraid of clowns until now!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post isn't getting enough sleep.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is "donating" a pair of underwear for the cause!...?


----------



## Death's Door

The person above my post is in desperate need of a pair of underwear to match his boa.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is trying to help the person above her post on finding such drawers!


----------



## Death's Door

I think the person above my post wants to make a fashion statement.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has pink underware with red hearts on them, ooolala!


----------



## crossblades400

The person above my post has a sense of humor


----------



## scareme

Person above my post has good taste in music.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post mentioned something about plastic baggies....?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope that one day we will be able to meet up again with the person above my post .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Me too person above my post, you didn't move out of the state!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has promised not to hold his breath, but is meeting with men.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That was a good one person above my post...made me laugh this morning!


----------



## Ghostess

The person above my post likes to have his boobies played with by other men!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A picture paints a thousand words person above my post! LoL


----------



## scareme

So how good are you at painting, person above my post? Worth at least a couple hundred words?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post mentioned my plastic baggies....lol


----------



## crossblades400

the person above is a very cool and friendly person =)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post didn't mention anything about the person above his post' "plastic baggies".


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has been rumored to wear baggy plastic over his underwear.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah person above my post, that is under my underwear.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has the widest assortment of underwear of anyone I know.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is true person above my post, would you believe I have even had a pair mailed to me?


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, I"d believe anything you tell me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you believe me if i told you someone mailed me a pair of yours, person above my post?


----------



## scareme

Now that I wouldn't believe, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are wise person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Well, I have been called a wise a-- before, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can hardly believe that person above my post.


----------



## scareme

It takes alot to convince the person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post seems to always be above me.


----------



## scareme

It's a position I like , person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post.I see that.lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post seems to like that position as well!


----------



## skeletonowl

The person above my post acts like he knows that as a fact.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post loves music, but I don't know what kind.


----------



## turtle2778

The person above my post is a Woman which i didnt know when I first met her due to her Avatar.


----------



## scareme

I get that alot person above my post, I'm so manley.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As usual, the person above my post is above me again...


----------



## Bodybagging

what can be said about the person above my post that hasnt been said before......


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has new things for the new year!


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my posts gets to see everything as its created as a Beta Subject


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post gets 911 involved with his props!


----------



## Bodybagging

person above my posts gets 911 involved when he tries to make props....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does the person above my post have 911 on speed dial?


----------



## scareme

I'm glad to see the person above my post here with us tonight.


----------



## Bodybagging

doesnt take much to make person above my post Happy these days.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a twisted mind!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's your story, person above my post?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post, u dont have time nor the ? to listen to my story...llol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is true , person above my post LOL


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is not cable of listing to people.?.lol


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a 2k whore!


----------



## Bodybagging

A few more days and youll have him beat by 1k person above my post


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post eats like a king.


----------



## skeletonowl

the person above my post is a king?


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post lives in the state next to my state.


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my post is more queen than king, whatever that means!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post must not be of royal blood, unless he's drank some lately.


----------



## Bodybagging

MMMMM bLood person above me


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post sleeps in a bodybag.


----------



## Bodybagging

as if person above my post doesnt wish that he too slept in a bodybag


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a bodybag and toe tag with my name on it?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is looking forward to getting a toe tag.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is still in the smae position as last time I was here, above me, on top of me...lol


----------



## Bodybagging

Person above my post, that just doesnt sound right, BUT as long as you both are happy, I will support your decision!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is supporting of other peoples choices. (the person above my post in on post 666)


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post assumes there previous position above me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As does the person above my post??


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is still silly as always.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post also goes by Marcy.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post like calling me marcy.


----------



## pyro

the person above my post did a great job on the e-zine.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post wont sell me that mm Demon he made.


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post likes this thread a whole lot , Seems he is here all the time


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post makes a mean MeatHead.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has a twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post,lives in a state made famous by a Broadway musical.
And no, it was'nt Phantom of the Opera.....


----------



## scareme

I bet the person above my post has acted in said musical. Perhaps as Curly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives to the west of me.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post has'nt been around for a while.
And the person above that post guessed correctly.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has some nice pics in there photbucket link.


----------



## Lilly

person above my post...Has a cool new avatar pic


----------



## skeletonowl

to the person above my post, Happy Harleyween


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is at post #666 when i posted this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post hasn't been above my post in some while.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has an imaginary friend from what I hear.


----------



## Lilly

person above my post ..rumor has it you are one of his imaginary friends!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post listens to rumors now


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post is a rumor?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post dresses his son in bunny suits that I think he wants to secretly wear himself.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post just had a birthday


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is hairy than me


----------



## scareme

Just how hairy are you, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post should never ask questions like from the person above her post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post in working on a thunder lighting track.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post...get off me!


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Person above my post...get off me!


person above my post...then stop posting under me.....lol


----------



## scareme

Am I safe, person above my post?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

As long as you wear "protection" around here, you are,person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post eats weee lil piggys.....3 at a time


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is forcing me to check through everyone's profile to see who is the same age he is. Anything to try and win "guess which member this is".


----------



## Lilly

person above my post go ahead and check, I was thinking that's alot of peeps to go thru.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a great new avatar.


----------



## crossblades400

the person above my post made his avatar......?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is "it" in the Name this Member game.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post uses an avvie of one of my all time favorite horror icons.


----------



## Death's Door

It's nice to see the person above my post pops "in" once in a while!


----------



## De Caye

The person above my post is standing on my hair!! ;-D


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now on top of my shaved melon!!


----------



## De Caye

The person above my post has an itchy melon! LMAO ;-D


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is quite the game player, I like that.


----------



## De Caye

the person above my post is perceptive lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my coast resides on the West Coast.


----------



## De Caye

The person above my post is 2700 miles away!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar away.


----------



## De Caye

the person in the avatar of the person above my post looks like they could use a good dermatologist! lol (or Mortician) ;-)


----------



## scareme

The person above my posts avatar reminds me of me on a bad hair day.


----------



## De Caye

The person above my post has kewl kreeepy eyes! :-D


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post uses the Addams Family Credo as their signature.*


----------



## De Caye

The person above my post has a very kreepy avatar!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is racking up the posts. Way to go!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is no newbie the the post whore thread! lol


----------



## pyro

speaking of post whores person above my post


----------



## Lilly

person above my post was first to ask "Have the names been drawn yet?" for secret reaper 08...


----------



## RookieSpooker

person above my post is a biker chick.


----------



## Lilly

person above my post is right! sry no prize


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is getting more snow in two weeks than I see all winter.


----------



## RookieSpooker

The person above my post is subjected to x-rays EVERY DAY!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post really a Rookie Spooker?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is dirty, dirty, dirty.


----------



## RookieSpooker

The person above my post doesn't realize that the whole "flipped-up collar" thing went out in 1984.


----------



## scareme

I read the person above my post grows great grass. I'm a fescue woman myself.


----------



## Silent Requiem

the person above my post has a thing for vicks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives to the South of me.


----------



## RookieSpooker

The person above my post has an unheathy love of horror movies........cool.


----------



## Lilly

The person above my post likes to make lures .


----------



## scareme

The person above my post gets me in trouble with her many original ideas. lol


----------



## De Caye

The person above my post must be the brawn to Lilly's brain.
Someone has to think up the stuff and someone has to carry it out, right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a cool avvie.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post has way more posts than me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post hasn't been above me in a long time.


----------



## De Caye

The person above my post is probably the one who sent that Evil Clown that hides under my bed!


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post sleeps with evil clowns.


----------



## RookieSpooker

De Caye sleeps with evil clowns, and the person above my post likes to watch.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is watching Dr. Morbius watch Madame De Caye.


----------



## RookieSpooker

The person above my post knows too much information.....and must be destroyed.


----------



## scareme

I'm hiding from the person above my post.


----------



## Lilly

person above my post just stand by a mirror he won't see you


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post believes that scareme is of a vampiric nature.


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, can you believe she's not the first to think that of me?


----------



## De Caye

is the person above my post really a vampire?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is curious about her fellow monsters.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

AHhhh, the person above my post has been here more frequently....nice to see you!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post has a thing for changing dirty diapers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Only yours, person above my post.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post never did share a picture of his son in his Easter Bunny outfit.*


----------



## scareme

I agree with the person above my post that, that would be indeed a picture worth seeing.


----------



## RookieSpooker

The person above my post secretly has a bunny costume.........complete with big, black flip-up collar.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows secrets about others on the board.


----------



## scareme

Who is your new avatar, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That would be one Mr. Sid Haig in *Spider Baby*, person above my post.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post has a awsome avatar.


----------



## scareme

Is Park City near Wichita, person above my post? I was just there about a month ago.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post needs to consult Yahoo or Google maps to divine the exact locale of the person above her post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post doesn't frequent here often enough!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The person above my post may frequent here too often! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This might be true person above my post...quick wit!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Quick wit' what? person above my post?


----------



## scareme

I voted for you person above my post. Great $20 prop. It looked like something I might be able to do.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me votes early and votes often!


----------



## Fangs

Person above my post has been MIA for a long time...... :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post knows where to find me if she reeeeeeeeeeealllly misses me. :smoking::xbones:


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is right, and I should look there for him more often!   :xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above me should and also quotes lyrics from Disturbed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

person above my post has a bald avatar


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post is an actor of many talents.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Th eperson above my post is a good on-line friend of mine


----------



## scareme

Person above my post is just plain sick. And Ickie


----------



## Bloodhound

person above my post is scaring me


----------



## scareme

I'm trying, person above my post.


----------



## Bloodhound

Try, You don't have to. That was just wierd, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post shares a username with a canine.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post likes to peruse and share odd/interesting news items.*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post - based up on username - is an attractive flesh-eating monster lol


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post "noticed"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post was born in the same month as me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the person above my post is another yr older


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post...I was going to say something like....glues sticks coming out of your behind...blah..blah...blah.
Then I decided not to.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL I have glue sticks, person above my post, but none are scented yet.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is lacking in scented glue.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is lacking in sense.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has no cents.


----------



## Bloodhound

person above my post just put in his two cents.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So did the person above my post!


----------



## scareme

So that should make the person above my post four cents richer.


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post should make a donation to the person above your post so that he could have more cents to quit his day job and be able to make sense of it all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't senseless either.


----------



## skeletonowl

The Person above my post is the Pres of DT's Fan Club!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's easy work...person above my post!
2 members to date!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post has not been the person above my post in quite some time. :smoking:


----------



## pyro

i havent seen the person above my post in a long time


----------



## Bloodhound

person above my post can be found in Graveyard chat


----------



## pyro

person above my post had/has some cool rides


----------



## De Caye

who is this strange person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post is calling other people strange! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post pointing fingers...? LOL


----------



## scareme

I guess that means the person above my post has pointed toes.


----------



## Bloodhound

Posts: 3,910 <---- The person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been having a good time in the fun and games forum....cool!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is always having fun!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is true person above my post.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post donated a very awesome prize to my contest and is will appreciated.


----------



## Lilly

person above my post is doing great job on his new mag


----------



## Bloodhound

person above my post can make anything from hot glue and a little MM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is named Dave.


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post can and will make you a heck of a deal on Creature Reacher's!!


----------



## pyro

person above my post got it bad-see your in your happy place,me too


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post....See that over there? What can I make that into? Something evil, something scary, something haunted.


----------



## scareme

Any where else they would medicate you, person above my post. Here we just try to encourage your addiction.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person has been seen in the 3 word stories.


----------



## gypsichic

i haven't seen or heard from the person above my post in a loooooooooooong time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Same goes for the person above my post.
Nice to see you again!!


----------



## gypsichic

how's the new addition to the family person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

going very well, person above my post.
How have you been?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post missed Gypsi.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is true person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post confirmed the veracity of said statement.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post would miss me, if I'd ever leave. Stop pushing Johnny, I'm not leaving.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above me likes it here!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has an old friend that came back to the forum.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post stays up late


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been very active here this year.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post is stalking me! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is it that obvious person above my post??


----------



## Bloodhound

no, no, no, Not at all person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It might be true, person above my post.


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post: It seems that I have some extra time on my hands.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm efficient at wasting time, person above my post.


----------



## Bloodhound

Lmao- Me too, person above my post


----------



## Lilly

Person above my post is trying to catch up to person above his post in posting


----------



## scareme

Person above my post is a great gardener.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a lunatic per the title.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has scared many people.


----------



## Bloodhound

I have along way to go to post as much as the *all* persons above my post. Person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Keep it up in the gameroom and you'll be there in no time person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Spoken like a true post whore, person above my post


----------



## Bloodhound

Advise from the King of post whores, Person above my post


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post lives in the same state as that annoying girl in the blue gingham dress with the yappy dog.Who,by the way,not only crushed my cousins sister with a rundown farmhouse, but then had the nerve to steal her shoes.What the heck was that all about? They certainly didn't go with the dress she was wearing and was nowhere close matching to her handbag.It was a basket ,for heavens sake.Who in their right mind ,uses a basket for a handbag. Now,really,do they not teach proper kids how to dress in Kansas? Ok,I know it's not on the coasts,where one can expect to know such things,but they could at least watch "Ugly Betty " on TV and pick up a few pointers. 
Where was I going with this? I have no clue.....


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

the person above my post has had too much caffeine.


----------



## Lilly

person above my post your post made me laugh ...


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post those other posts made me laugh too.


----------



## scream1973

Person above my post Hails from Kansas..


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The person above my post hail from Southern Ontario,which I am sure is quite different than SOUTH Ontario,which is in the general region of Southern California.Well, to get technical there really isnt a South Ontario,its called Chino.Which is a Coastnoan Indaian named meaning,"He who wears droppy drawers"...........Or something like that.
The history of the area is abundant with tale tales mixed with real-life facts,some of which have blurred with the passing of time.One which comes to mind, is the tale of a noble Spanish family called Rubidoux. Manuel Rubidoux, (pronounced Ruby-Doo-Doo),owned a large land grant called Rancho Cucamonga.A Spanish place name,"Cuca" ,translates to cucaracha or roach,"monga", meaning "humongus" or overy large.Roughly translated, "Big Roach Ranch". 
Manuel had two lovely daughters,Yorba and Placentia and a son named Henry.
Who, eventually moved to Kansas with his wife Em, to raise an orfaned niece ,named Dorethy.She was a troublemaker at best,pissing off a bike riding nieghbor,and stirring up a cloud of dust wherever she went.I need not tell you what this hell-raising child did after going joy-riding in her Uncle Henry's new farmhouse.......

and I really dont drink any caffeine, people above my post.


----------



## Koumajutsu

The person above my post is a bit long winded


----------



## pyro

person above my post--a bit --


----------



## Bloodhound

person above my post knows where this is, ole' Oxford Haunt


----------



## Spookyboo

person above me Aint nunthin but a hound dog crying all the time


----------



## scareme

Person above my post must be an Elvis fan, or just witty.


----------



## Bloodhound

Fifty is the person above my post


----------



## The_Caretaker

The person above my post is from Kansas


----------



## Spookyboo

The person above me just got a great deal shopping at Bjs


----------



## The_Caretaker

The person above me is a real artist


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post is a Software Engineer


----------



## Lilly

the person above my post is a heavy equipment tech


----------



## Spookyboo

The person above me is in security


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post Interests are Halloween, Art.


----------



## scareme

The person above my postlives near Wichita.


----------



## Spookyboo

Persons avatar above me wont stop staring at me..


----------



## Bloodhound

It's good to have you join in the games, person above my post.


----------



## Spookyboo

I glad you dont mind me joining in the posts person above my post


----------



## Bloodhound

Your Welcome person above my post


----------



## The_Caretaker

The person above my post likes have fun and play games


----------



## Spookyboo

The Person above my Post also likes fun and play games


----------



## The_Caretaker

The person above my post like Elvis


----------



## scareme

The person above my post would like a FCG. I hope he gets one.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post I believe is sending the storm's up this way.


----------



## scream1973

The person above my post likes to post here in Fun and Games.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post got a cool book from his SR.


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post left an excellent clue to another game


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post should be golfing today


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is one bright cookie.


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post had to postpone their trip to Iowa


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post is nearing that elusive 1.000 post


----------



## corner haunt

The person above my post was one of the first people to sent me a friend request.


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post has the same first name as I do


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post lives north of me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post keeps sneaking in here from time to time


----------



## gypsichic

only to check up on you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is comforting person above my post.

You should do that more often!


----------



## gypsichic

i aim to please person above my post


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post hasn't been on in a while


----------



## gypsichic

tis sad but true person above my post


----------



## Bloodhound

person above my post live's south of me


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post lives about 5 hrs north of me


----------



## scream1973

the person above me hails from OK.


----------



## scareme

How does the person above my post know it's hailing in OK?


----------



## gypsichic

is the person above my post building props yet?


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post is back with a vengence!


----------



## gypsichic

absolutely person above my post


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post must have it made at work. You lucky dog!


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........somedays person above my post


----------



## Bloodhound

Have a great weekend person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

you too person above my post!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope you all have a great weekend persons above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't really a dog of the moon.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post will soon be getting very busy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is WAAAY up past her bed time.


----------



## gypsichic

its a solo party on my patio person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wish I was your neighbor, person above my post.


Knock, knock, knock....


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post needs a life outside of Hauntforum!


----------



## gypsichic

don't we all person above my post! lol


----------



## gypsichic

c'mon over 2 persons above my post! its a perfect evening on the patio


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post and I have not chatted in many a moon.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above me likes to to listen to HateBreed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post is a very nice talented person.*


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is staying up late tonight.


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post is once again as always above me..no matter when i come here ur there


----------



## skeletonowl

the person above my post is probably hopefully working on the next issue!


----------



## pyro

Person above me wants to chat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives to the north of me.


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post has a new avitar


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post hasn't been above me in some time!


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post has been missing?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post is the latest addition to my 'fiend's list'.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post almost has 100 posts in.


----------



## Turbophanx

The person above my post is the Purveyor of of ghoulish delights


----------



## scareme

The person above my post partakes in ghoulish delights.

(That's because I'm stalking you ScareShack)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post utilizes parenthesis.


----------



## Bloodhound

Good to see you, Person above my post.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post hurt his back. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Bloodhound

Thank you, person above my post. I am trying everything I can to be able to get to work.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post needs to rethink his priorities.


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post I wrapped up my back with a brace took muscle relaxer and pain killers and off to work I went.


----------



## dynoflyer

person above my post shouldn't operate machinery today


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post is NOT a New York Giants fan.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is not sensitive.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post scares money.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must feel stalked by now. Every time Dr. K finished with a game I seem to be the next one in to play. Muuuuhahahahaha.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post has a wicked good laugh


----------



## Turbophanx

is a patriots fan just like me.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The person above my post apears to be trapped under their sheets.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a writer.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post appears to be dressed for an evening out on the town.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post has smooth legs


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post knows how to look busy.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post ain't afraid of nothin'


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The person above my post has a cool Patriots logo. (I still don't like them, though.)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is new, but catching on fast.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a post whore and therefore is my hero.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

As of 12:29 pm on 7/31/08....the person above my post has 536 more posts before becoming a Post Whore.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The person above my post is often above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has a pumpkin for a head.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post is also often above my posts.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The person above my post knows Hank and Dean Venture.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post should become a member of The Guild of Calamitous Intent.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post is staying out of the heat today


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post is a smart person..


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post is also highly intelligent as well as powerful and attractive.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post ..can.. be full of it.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Ther person above my post gets me.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post is not a slow person


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post made this day enjoyable.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post is probably not a real doctor...or is he??????


----------



## ghost37

The person above my post probably spends a lot of time making awesome props.


----------



## GothicCandle

The person above my post is canadian!!!!!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post is a fan of the Weasley twins, Fred and George.


----------



## GothicCandle

(How'd you know!!!! Thats my secret I thought!!!)

the person above my post....is older then 44 but younger then 46.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post almost beat me in the prop challenge with my own vote. DOH!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post did a cool garage haunt last year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me enjoys mischief and mayhem.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a fellow Pennsylvanian.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The person above my post is a fellow Pennsylvanian.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives where a guy I went to college with resides.


----------



## dynoflyer

the person above my post likes dropkick murphy's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me and I used to talk about music from his area.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a nice guy to meet up with in the graveyard.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is over halfway to the 1k post mark.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is my hero because he is well over the 1K post mark.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

In that case, person above my post, I had better wash my cape and tights! lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Whats it like to be a six and a half time post whore? person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post likes to play games in here.


----------



## Bloodhound

playing games is also an intrest of the person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me lives in a really really flat state.


----------



## Bloodhound

person above my post must have visited the state I live in.


----------



## scareme

I've visited your state, person above my post.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post averages 2271.5 posts per year


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above me is still pretending to be busy.


----------



## Bloodhound

Thank's for the "new" game person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post does some groovy effects with photography.


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post knows a scary picture when he see's it.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post is a flatlander, not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post seems to often be the person above my post.


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post..."seems to often be the person above my post." No doubt.


----------



## Monk

Person above my post...has a very valid point.


----------



## lewlew

Person above my post had better get busy on the MacGuyver challenge, now that they have enough posts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is yet another dude from my state!


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is also from my home state.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post would like to come to a NJ MNT.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see the person above my post has been busy here!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has not been said person in quite a long, long time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is true person above my post, hope to remedy this very soon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me is some kind of witch doctor offering me cures LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

person above my post, is person above my post yet again.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The person above my post is one of the first people to welcome me to the forum.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post has a great memory


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above me submitted a really cool scene for a scene contest on a different forum.


----------



## Bloodhound

Thank You, Person above my post!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I call 'em like I see 'em person above my post and you are welcome.


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post likes the game thread


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so does the person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post, with 10,734 posts, obviously spends an awful lot of time on this forum. Hehehehe.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post has had a productive day


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above me is a good salesman of HauntForum T's.


----------



## Bloodhound

TPAMP just went over 800 post's!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey, person above my post, I am now intentionally pacing myself so I am able to become an official post whore on Halloween.

And, thanks for the TRAMP.


----------



## Bloodhound

Lady Nyxie said:


> Hey, person above my post, I am now intentionally pacing myself so I am able to become an official post whore on Halloween.
> 
> And, thanks for the TRAMP.





Bloodhound said:


> TPAMP just went over 800 post's!!


TPAMP(The person above my post) You can be a TRAMP if you want. lol!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my posted used the quote function quite extensively in that post!!


----------



## morgan8586

Person above me is my long lost brother of fluff


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post didn't share any cake or let me help him open his birthday gifts.


----------



## Bloodhound

Person above my post is above my post yet again


----------



## morgan8586

person above my post is a stranger to me....


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The person above my post has an avatar that makes me think of the video game, 'Silent Hill'.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*The person above my post is making a really cool costume for his future step-son. *


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has an avatar that's hard to see if you have eyes like mine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has never been above my post....


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has been busy rockin coffins


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is back at it I see...? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

i've always got my eye on you person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would take a lot of eye work person above my post.....

don't you have enough work to do???


----------



## gypsichic

keeping an eye on you is my 2nd job person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's just great, person above my post....can't I have fun like everyone else??


----------



## gypsichic

want some cheese to go with that whine person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you just spank me with your broom...person above my post???


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........did you feel the sting person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did indeed person above my post! lol


----------



## gypsichic

let that be a lesson to you person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What kind of millage you get out of that _broom_ person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

32 mpg............unless your naughty then my magic kicks in - as you felt person above my post.........lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a glowing personality


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post makes me smile.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post seems rather new around the neighborhood


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is not new here....weathered and old.......! 


here my feet hitting the pavement?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has accumulated way too many posts. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sure have person above my post....


----------



## gypsichic

you better run person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I haven't stopped person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

you can run but you can't hide person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Peek-a-boo person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post seems to have something going on with the person above his post. Am I interupting?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not at all person above my post....you need a stalker too? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........Stalkers R Us at your service people above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's stalking who person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

i thought you were stalking me person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post seem confused about the Stalker vs. Stalkee thing. I'm not a Stalker, but I'm a Haunter!


----------



## gypsichic

i'm a stalker by day and a haunter by night person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I stalk haunters person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

i know you do person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You do know that the hair on the back of your neck is standing up person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

my hair does that when i know i'm being stalked by guys in boas person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I think the person above my post is try to help the person above her post make it to 11,000 posts by the end of the day.


----------



## gypsichic

jeffy is gabby enough - he doesn't require my help person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post are spending a lot of time posting about the people above their posts


----------



## gypsichic

its the nature of te beast person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

Does any one know why my head is lit up?


----------



## gypsichic

you installed new batteries person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see the person above my post is back for more?


SWEeeeeeT!


----------



## gypsichic

back for more of what person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you asking person above my post???


----------



## gypsichic

absolutely peson above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you still upset about that whole" house falling on you thing" . person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........that WAS all your fault person above my post


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The person above my post was probably expecting FE to post.


----------



## gypsichic

nope, FE's not the only postwhore around here person above my post.........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ain't that the truth...post whore above my post! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

what are you tryin' to say person above my post?


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post seems to be confused


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not Frighteners or Gypsichic


----------



## gypsichic

how do you know its not one of us in disguise person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Like a Responsible Adult person above my post??? 
:googly:​


----------



## Spooky1

And you're a responsible adult person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

define "Responsible Adult" person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that indeed is a good question person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

do responsible adults wear boas person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wouldn't think so person above my post. 

Good weekend?


----------



## gypsichic

good and busy weekend between haunting the house, b-day party and girls night out person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post seems to be popular..........or they need someone to do a lot of work for them.


----------



## gypsichic

I need someone to do my housework for me person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are here late person above my post.....I'm tired!


----------



## gypsichic

could that be because of your age person above my post? LOL


----------



## rottincorps

Or the beer kicking in person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post seems to need dental work


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is new around the 'hood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very perceptive. Indeed I am and I'm having a great time in the 'hood.


----------



## gypsichic

beware............the hood is addictive person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the hood has been worn by a lot person above my post.


----------



## Bloodhound

But only the person above my post has worn the hood for so long.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above mt post seems to be vary wise........but what the hell do I know,I like paint chips.


----------



## gypsichic

what exactly does one do with paint chips person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post in an ENABLER!


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post is _*definitely*_ a post whore!! :devil: heeheehee


----------



## gypsichic

I agree person above my post and the person above the person above needs no enabling for postwhoring


----------



## Bloodhound

Persons above my post are no strangers to post whores.


----------



## gypsichic

there seems to be alot of postwhoring around this neighborhood person above my post...........lol


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post is calling the vice squad for all this post whoring.........or maybe call huggy bear to get the whors off this corner


----------



## RoxyBlue

The persons above my post are not rated "G"


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post ....Hey Barneys on


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post likes barney


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post would like to be a close personal friend of Barney


----------



## gypsichic

barney is my mentor person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post likes purple...?


----------



## gypsichic

it just so happens to be my favorite color person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm green with envy person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

want me to put in a good word for you to barney person above my post?............lol


----------



## Spooky1

Are you friends with Barney Fife, too, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

love Andy, Barney and the gang person above my post........lol


----------



## rottincorps

do you share a common thing with Odis person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think you're on to something person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

you people above my post need to get out more


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a quick wit and ready tongue


----------



## gypsichic

I aim to please person above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has a tongue ready for what?


----------



## gypsichic

that depends on who you ask person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is being coy


----------



## gypsichic

who me person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is interesting person above my post


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post needs to update the dates for IronStock and MHC...... heeheehee lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is true person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

then quit slackin person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a motivator as well as an enabler.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh how true....i think...? person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post agrees I am a motivator


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post..you are half correct...You are an eNabler...that's for sure!


----------



## gypsichic

enabler of what exactly person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it even matter at this point person above my post...?


----------



## gypsichic

only to you it seems person above my post since you've mentioned it a bazillion and one times...........lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I should invite the person above my post to be my friend so her avatar can sit next to FE's avatar in my friends box forever (or as long as this forum lasts).


----------



## gypsichic

lololol.............i love friendly invitations person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Beware person two posts above me.....BeWare for what you ask!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, person above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is quite friendly.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has some great pix in the album


----------



## Spooky1

Flattery will get you everywhere person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you flirting with the person above your post, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

How about if I flirt with the person above my post now? :biggrinvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely acceptable, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

you two need room people above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've been roomies for twenty years, person above my post (and legally, too)


----------



## gypsichic

legally is highly over rated person above my post.............lol


----------



## Spooky1

You can't escape the law person above my post! Law of gravity, law of averages, laws of Physics, law of the 5 second rule (really it's a law now)


----------



## gypsichic

rebels without a cause always find a way to escape the law person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I finds everyone sometime person above my post....it found me!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post finds trouble wherever he goes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see the person above my post is back for some more...?


----------



## gypsichic

will you get me some more person above my post? coffee that is


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is trying to incite to riot.


----------



## Spooky1

Do you take cream & sugar with that person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

nope, straight black person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you supposed to be working, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't you too person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm working at upping my posts, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

I am, PW is my 2nd job person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

If only we could get paid for it, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm in for that...person above my post!!!

Keep me posted


----------



## gypsichic

I thought you were cutting us a check for PW person above my post!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm just on the payroll person above my post....I work hard! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

work hard at what exactly person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

being a PW....person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

at least i'm not as big of a PW as you person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is ANYone as big a PW as the person above your post, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

absolutely not, he is the King of PW person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps we should crown him, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

all thats lacking with that crown is his infamous boa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do like crowns person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

I like Crown Royal person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post, I'll keep that in mind....good straight up or with cola?


----------



## Spooky1

Straight or on the rocks person above my post. Never mix the good stuff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Gives me shivers person above my post.


----------



## trexmgd

person above my post likes to get the last word in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That depends person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post must have a wireless link to his brain so he's alway on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs to hook up a wireless router.


----------



## gypsichic

the people above my post must be nappin'


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just actually getting some work done for a change, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

work is highly over rated person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree with the person above my post......and hell has just frozen over! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

thats the crackling I heard as the ice formed................lmao


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes person above my post....don't you feel bad for the ducks?


----------



## gypsichic

horribly so person above my post............i suspect hell will unfreeze soon though


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I ever agree with the person above my post again....we're all in trouble!!


----------



## gypsichic

lol............agree-ing with me has its perks person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will mark this red letter day on my calendar, people above my post!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above me has pretty darn many posts for being so new to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post will be hitting the Post Whore 1000 soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I believe the person above my post will be right after the person above his post!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post looks good wrapped in a red feather boa.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it would only match my shoes person above my post! LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ah, but it matches your devilish eyes person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a lovely avatar that matches her personality.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is ME!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post may beat me to 1,000 posts at this rate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then we can congratulate each other, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is sitting next to me as I type this.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is playing against his wife in the race for the coveted title of post whore.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a Frightener.....I like that!


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a busy bee this time of year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm winding down person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see the two people above my post posting, people above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You can't be the only one posting (poster) above my post! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can usually depend on you and Gypsi for that, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm here to please person above my post! LMAO


----------



## gypsichic

please who person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Unlike you "the tormentor" person above my post. hehehehehehe


----------



## gypsichic

like you're an innocent bystander person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad yo noticed person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

i notice a lot - like how your nose grows when you lie person above my post!........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A fib doesn't count person above my post...


----------



## gypsichic

nice rationalization you came up with there person above my post!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess we're back to "I'm here to please" person above my post...


----------



## gypsichic

lol............kinda have a one track mind dontcha person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The three people above my post have been extremely active in this game this morning. Now get to work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post had 2 cent to offer this afternoon! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

In these economic times, two cents is better than nothing, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well with your two cent added person above my post we are now at 4 cent. LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish my mutual funds doubled in value that easily, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

don't we all person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Leave it to the person above my post to only add 1 cent....LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the person above your post is worth at least three cents, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

well thanks person above my post............i think...........lol


----------



## Spooky1

I'll pitch in a nickel for each of you persons above my post. With compounded daily interest we can all retire sometime around the year 3008.


----------



## gypsichic

that sounds like a great deal person above my post!.............LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Back for another round today person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

Back person above my post? Did you ever leave?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not often, person above my post...and your excuse.....726 posts since Aug....? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he lives here, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A little slow on the draw there person above my post??? LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, but applies to both of you, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

don't you have something you should be cleaning person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a "pick up after your dog" thing, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

or a "pick up your socks" thing person above my post...............lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I;m saving all my cleaning for after Halloween, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

I'll save all my cleaning for you to do after halloween too then person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll jump on board for that too person above my post....and Thanksgiving and Christmas...hell just move in....LMAO


----------



## gypsichic

whats that position pay person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And does it include room & board, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

and ask if a uniform is required person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

and what TYPE of uniform, PAMP (think French Maid here).


----------



## gypsichic

i'm too old for 'french maid-ing' person above my post............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You can wear what you want persons above my post...room and board included.


----------



## gypsichic

how bout free tanks of air w/complimentary diving person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Absolutely person above my post...all you want into the gloomy 25 ft. depths of Clark Lake.


----------



## gypsichic

lolol.............this time of year Clark Lake is probably a bit nipply person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It may be....something around 52 is what I heard person above my post...the the visibility has greatly increased to around 30 ft!!!


----------



## gypsichic

brrrrrrrrrrrrr..........that will never do! i'm a fair weather diver person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I forgot that you were a girly girl diver person above my post...LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..............that may be, however, i do plenty of riding in cold weather to make up for being a girly girl diver person above my post!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is much more computer literate than I am.


----------



## gypsichic

are you sure person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has changed her avatar.


----------



## gypsichic

i finally did - the pic was taken last Sat night during our h'ween party person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't look too old to be French maiding to me, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL..........french maiding requires the art of walking in spike heels - something that I haven't done in many years person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Old hips..ay person above my post...? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

not as old as yours person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is pretty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is much more gracious to Gypsi that FE is


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We call that "sucking up" person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

thank you person 3 posts above

you're very observant person 2 posts above

you're just jealous person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

green is not your best color person above my post........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What do you mean person above my post...? I have green eyes, well when they're not blood shot.


----------



## gypsichic

get with the program.........lol.............green..............with envy and jealousy person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You..jealous of me...? Thank you person above my post:kisseton:


----------



## gypsichic

anything to help you out person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

He needs all the help he can get, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey, person above my post... winter is coming so you need to start yelling at those guys about that new heater that isn't working right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, person above my post! They came out yesterday and FINALLY figured out what was wrong - heat today (woot!)


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is concerned about a malfunctioning heater


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has been a member here two months longer than I have.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post became a 1000-poster Post Whore on October 31, 2008.


----------



## Hauntful

The person above me has a cool name as I always seem to like the name of Roxy!


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post doesn't have an avatar..................oh crap my be there is no person above my post........maybe this is a paranormal experience..........or I'M just nuts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is nuts!

Thank you, person who is two persons above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is aproaching the post status of half-a-Ho. (only 7 more posts to go)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The two people above my post had a cool looking Haunt this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post posts nearly as often as the persons above her post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post posts more than me (as a daily average)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post joined the forum 2 years after I did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is planning to hit 2000 posts by Halloween 2009.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has be come half a ho in a month...LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just want to be ranked among the best hos, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

you're well on your way person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post ....................HOLY CRAP!............THAT"S A LOT OF POSTS!


----------



## gypsichic

lol............i've been here a tad longer than you person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post had a warm evening for Halloween.


----------



## gypsichic

a very balmy evening indeed person above my post


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The person above my post has a clever disguise.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I haven't heard much out of the person above my post lately.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is younger than me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is younger than me, too.


----------



## gypsichic

the 2 people above my post have a creepy h'ween display


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is most kind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post really enjoyed his Halloween birthday, except for the werewolf mask that was too hot to keep on for long.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post likes to scare the ToTs by slowly materializing in a darkened front doorway.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post likes to scare tot's as well


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post........what can I say that hasn't already been said???


----------



## gypsichic

wait.............are you actually speechless person above my post???


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is another red letter day, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

i think you are right perso above my post


----------



## Spooky1

So if FE is speechless will this thread grow quite person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not on your life person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

while not everyone is as vocal as FE, i'm sure the thread will live on person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

And we all do our best to see to it, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

good to know folks are willing to pull their weight person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Then we shall all continue to post away (as PWs should) person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well said person above my post...as a post whore should! lol


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is MIA this morning


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is not MIA this morning.


----------



## gypsichic

coffee's on person above my post, come on over


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take mine black, person above my post.....eggs come with that too?


----------



## gypsichic

scrambled or over easy person above my post?


----------



## blacklightmike

Person above me rides, and that is cool with me.


----------



## gypsichic

somedays my harley, somedays my broom person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yes, the broom...person above my post...LOL


----------



## gypsichic

i knew you couldn't resist that tidbit .............you're so dang predictable person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hey, I just calls them as I see 'em person above my post....some I enjoy more that others!!! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

you clearly derive a perverse pleasure from harrasing me at times person above my post..........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This gets back to that statement "so predictable" person above my post! LMAO.....!


----------



## gypsichic

must be my irresistable personality person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Person above my post, I noticed FE hasn't mentioned what he uses as a means of transportation.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A very interesting contraption person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

veryyyyyyyyyy observant person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

we posted at the same time..........lol

soooooooooooo define 'interesting' person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

When you see it person above my post....your reaction would be:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't see it yet, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

this definition FE provides is useless without a picture, don't you agree person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely, person above my post. He must be hiding something.


----------



## gypsichic

perhaps 'interesting' means 'held together with duct tape and baling wire'............person above my post...........lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and perhaps a little monster mud and fiberglass cloth, person above my post...


----------



## gypsichic

with a little liquid nails, silicone, and bondo person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

A jerry-rigged contraption like that probably gets looks in traffic, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

especially when its broken down on the side of the road person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

and the driver standing there with a boa and bloodshot eyes, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Perhaps FEs wheels look like this (I saw a pink version he can use when he's wearing his boa), person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

ohhhhhhhhhh.............then he could match person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you left off the picture link, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above person above my post LOL


----------



## Spooky1

It didn't take (user error) the first time person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see it now, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

now that's an interesting contraption person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Leave for a few minutes....look what happens...people above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Person above my post if you leave for a moment all jokes are at your expense.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That happens even if I'm here, person above my post...LOL


----------



## gypsichic

what would you do without us person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about this shot, persons above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO person above my post!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, glad you are enjoying yourselves people above my post! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed we are, person above my post,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh...and here's my ride people above my post:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, cute, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

suits him well dont you think person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has just been sited:


----------



## Spooky1

That's one fast broom person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is person above my post...nothing like a "witch on a stick" !


----------



## gypsichic

witch on a stick.............lol..............can i get one dunked in chocolate person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That might a great seller person above my post...?


----------



## gypsichic

lol............you might be onto something person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not a stick..person above my post...LOL


----------



## gypsichic

that could be arranged person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's get back to that chocolate coated one, person above my post - I'm ready for an afternon snack.


----------



## gypsichic

LOL............you want that dark or white chocolate person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark chocolate, person above my post. White is too sweet for me.


----------



## gypsichic

one dunk or 2 person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take 2, and could I get a cup of Irish coffee with that, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........no problemo person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a good woman, person above my post, no matter what FE says


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.............whatever you do, DO NOT listen to FE person above my post - he's delusional most of the time


----------



## Spooky1

Just because he's delusional doesn't mean he's always wrong, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's what I've been saying person above my post! LOL


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post still needs to send me my one lost slipper ! !


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post found that hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post would look good in that hat.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post shredded that hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post promised to give treats if the hat was shredded.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post must give all hats to me.


----------



## gypsichic

the people above my post apparently have a hat fetish


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post would look good in a cloche hat.


----------



## gypsichic

does that hat come with a chin strap person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you need a chin strap person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post wears a boa not a hat. I on the other hand don't leave the house without a hat.


----------



## gypsichic

why is that person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll let him answer that, person above my post

P.S. He looks really good in a hat.


----------



## gypsichic

I'll be anxiously awaiting the answer person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post...you'll have to wait a little longer now.


----------



## gypsichic

thats ok - i'll just stalk you person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who's stalking who....person above my post???


----------



## gypsichic

is it your turn to stalk me person above my post???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've lost track person above my post...LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........the memory is the first to go person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah...glad you forgot first! ROTF


----------



## gypsichic

i was just following your lead so not to cause you embarrassment person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's shameless the way you two flirt, persons above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post never is a flirt (but has 700 posts in 1 month)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm just being sociable, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

so would that be considered post whoring at its finest person above my post?.......lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doing my best, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

keep up the good work person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, you are one of my inspirations, PAMP!


----------



## gypsichic

LMAO.............glad to be of service person above my post!!!


----------



## Spooky1

gypsichic said:


> why is that person above my post?


Because RoxyBlue stapled it to my head (JK). I just like to wear hats (keeps the sun out of my eyes and my head warm) person above my post.

P.S. - Person above my post I think you & FE are bad influence on Roxy .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm an influence person above my post.....coool!


----------



## gypsichic

you are definitely some kind of influence person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I still say "yaaa" person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

i wasn't insinuating you were a good influence person above my post.............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sticking with it person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

there is something to be said for loyality person above my post............lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see no bad influence here, persons above my post, only entertainment.


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........we all need good entertainment person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's why I visit here every day, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is just because Gypsi is entertaining person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

you know it person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's why I said it person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

are you sucking up person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure sounds like he is, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

How's your cold doing person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you give said cold to the person above your post, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think I can blame him, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I'm trying not to get the cold from the person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might enjoy trying, person above my post!:devil:


----------



## gypsichic

you are naughty person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

If she was that naughty I'd risk the cold, person above my post. :devil:


----------



## gypsichic

lol @ you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, uh...mmmm...? Person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Confused, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

he gets like that person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be the post Halloween blues, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It could be person above my post...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I didn't want to say "old age", person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's very kind of you person above my post...I think....? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

confused yet again person above my post???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he needs his morning coffee, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lots more coffee person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

think that would help him person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you hate it when someone posts while you're trying to post, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think that is old age person above my post...? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and slow typing, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

wth is this people above my post gang up on gypsi-time???............lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, PAMP - girls gotta stick together!


----------



## gypsichic

thank god! I was beginning to get worried there for a sec person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You should still worry..person above my post!!


----------



## gypsichic

why? you bribing people person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whatever it takes person above my post....a little paranoid? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

just watching my back when you're around person above my post..........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhhh, you are paranoid person above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

Person above my post, the problem with watching your back, is who's watching your front then? (dang to slow on the typing again.)


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post has slow reflexes today...........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post....I guess I've gotten pretty quick at the keyboard...10,000 posts I better!


----------



## gypsichic

postwhoring tends to have that effect person above my post...........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, as I always say "if you're good at something, excel in it" person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You definitely excel at posting, PAMP!


----------



## gypsichic

he just likes being the center of attention person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cool...an FE SandWitch! LOL people above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really, person above my post...LOL!


----------



## gypsichic

are you stalking FE person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I think he's stalking me now, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

hide...........he is obsessed person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll put on my Cloak of Invisibility, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That almost worked for you person above my post...but behold the Wand of Visibility!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Arrgghhh, foiled again, person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes person above my post, this wand has been used many times here at hauntforum. hehe


----------



## gypsichic

put that thing away before you put someones eye out person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So you say person above my post.....what about yours?


----------



## gypsichic

and you wonder why i run from you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhhhh..my wand is more magical than yours....person above my post?


note to self: I did not say bigger.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> note to self: I did not say bigger.


Your restraint is admirable, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slightly person above my post......I still posted it....LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are incorrigible, person above my post:devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How can I correct this person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

bring us all breakfast person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a GREAT idea, person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah..I'm on it people above my post...LOL


----------



## gypsichic

you're not here YET person above my post???????????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he's having trouble making the French toast, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

he's just slow in his old age person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm a multi-tasker people above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

sooooooooo what i hear you saying is you can cook breakfast, stalk and do repair drywall all at the same time person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I didn't stutter person above my post...did I?


----------



## gypsichic

why.........why ............ ye.......yes i believe you did person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see you had too much coffee again today person above my post! lol


----------



## gypsichic

thats all that was in my cup person above my post?..........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

have a little nip in there as well...person above my post...?


----------



## gypsichic

<hiccup> i think you're mistaken person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

This thread is almost up to 1000 pages, person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It sure is person above my post...will this be it???


----------



## Spooky1

So who will break into the 1000th page person above my post?


----------



## pyro

most likely the person above your post , person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's see if it will be me, person above my post!

WOOT!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You did it person above my post!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I should just retire on that achievement, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

At 817 posts since Oct...are you kidding me person above my post???


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL - you and the other PWs are such an inspiration to me, person above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

Now you can try for post # 10,000 on this thread person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I WILL be retired when that happens, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Your post was #9,997 person above my post (we're on page 1,000).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, I get it now, person above my post - I thought you were talking about total posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is 9999, person who is two persons above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And 10,000!

That was fun, people above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post can't count. Your last post was actually #10,001 for this thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was going by the counter on the main page, person above my post - either way, I got it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To the time out chair for both of you people above my post...


----------



## Spooky1

Can I come out of the corner yet person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you were in the corner person above my post....you're in big trouble!
You were to be in the time out chair....I bet your mother had the same problem with you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was a good child, person above my post - or so he says....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so....person above my post....look's like you are the BAD influence....?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may be right, person above my post, because I wasn't in the chair OR corner!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are dubbed "Drama Queen" person above my post! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you send me a crown, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post hasn't been a Queen on stage, but has play a couple of Witch types (Type Casting).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is not the 1st the person above my has been above my post.


----------



## HauntedSFX

The person above my post is above my post.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post should post here more often so FE doesn't have all the fun


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Same goes for the person above my post! LOL


----------



## randyaz

The person above my post is on his way to geezerville (happy Bday)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, the person above your post is still a spring chicken (relatively speaking), person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

I do my best to keep the person above my post young at heart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is my favorite person in the world


----------



## Spooky1

As is the person above my post (okay is everyone else out there disgusted by our shameless flirting?)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know it person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't someone with over 11,000 posts probably the biggest flirt on the forum, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could be, but I would rather confess to something like a "chatty cathy doll" instead person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, Chatty Cathy - that would account for the interest in feathered boas, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Such a stinker







today person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just sharing the love since Gypsi doesn't appear to be here today, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes, she is missed, person above my post....you're doing a good job of filling in!


----------



## Spooky1

How will you get through the day without Gypsi, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have the 2 of your here, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Did Gypsi get your permission to be absent today person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wasn't away person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Where has Ms. Gypsi gone person above my post, it's not the same without her?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps she's wearing her Cloak of Invisibility, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Perhaps she's just lurking to see if we'd miss her person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

holy cow people above my post..................4 pages alone just in my absense???


----------



## RoxyBlue

We were trying to fill your shoes, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Big shoes to fill person above my post...er not that the person above your post has big feet...LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad she's back, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

nice save person above my post............lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were missed, PAMP!


----------



## gypsichic

why thank you person above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back person above my post, the thread isn't the same without you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amen to that, person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

thank you people above my post.............i think............lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is going for 1000 today, person above my post!


----------



## gypsichic

trying to follow in FE's footsteps i see person bove my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only he isn't a stalker, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure of that person above my post? :biggrinvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stalking me doesn't count, person above my post


...or are you talking about someone else?


----------



## Spooky1

It counts to me person above my post. :rolleyevil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more to go, PAMP!


----------



## Spooky1

I couldn't have done it without all the peoples above my post.:biggrinkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, PAMP!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like your going to be next person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

we're your cheerleaders person 2 posts above - esp the person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person above my post - I'll try to do you all proud!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll be your cheerleader too person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

shave your legs first person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Already did, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are demented, people above my post


----------



## Spooky1

But demented in a good way, right person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would hope so person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely, and I'd love to have you as my cheerleader, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah person above my post







go roxy go.


----------



## gypsichic

have a little too much coffee today person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

Is there such a thing as too much coffee, person above my post (I really don't know since I drink tea)?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

good god person above my post..........sit down..............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm trying person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

while you're up running around did you get the sheet rock repair done person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not today person above my post , just







around today.


----------



## gypsichic

wonder why that doesn't surprise me person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Okay people above my post where did you get the nifty animated Smilies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was going to ask the same question, person above my post - they're such fun little things and I'm totally coveting them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's where it all starts person above my post....then stalking....?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dare I ask who you covet, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmmmm person above my post, would you rather hear about it in the news? lol


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, should we be expecting something in the news person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps a headline about FE finishing sheet rock repairs, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Probably not person above my post....really, I'm just boring.


----------



## rottincorps

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Probably not person above my post....really, I'm just boring.


Realy person above my post ...11402 posts......boring......tell me It's not so.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must have been on vacation for a while.


----------



## rottincorps

Na just watching the fires go by person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Hope the fires didn't get to close, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't lose anything, did you, person who is two persons above my post?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope....I didn't.....but a lot of other people did....persons above my post ...Thank you for asking


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you're okay and I see you're making up for lost time posting, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Ditto person above my post. Rottin what charities are doing the most to help the folks affected by the fires? Maybe I'll make a donation.


----------



## rottincorps

The red cross and KABC TV are doing big fund raisers at the Rose Boll and other places I know a lot of people would appreciate it people above my post


----------



## Spooky1

No problem person above my post. I worked for the Red Cross for 15 years (Blood Research). I've always like donating to the ARC Disaster Relief fund. Though it always did feel odd donating money to my employer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives with a Forum Post Whore


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

2 post whores in one household...is pretty scary person above my post! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're just one happy whoring family, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have left me speechless person above my post LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have to tell Gypsi that, person above my post


----------



## Lilly

person above my post is one half of a ho ho household


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post has made some cool things.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post watches way too many horror movies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have more free time now, person above my post, given the arrival of our baby.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats person above my post. 

The person above my post may need a good night's sleep.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We're doing well, person above my post, she's a good baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to hear, person above my post, and congratulations on the little one!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post will be in a crowded house for Thanksgiving.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post will be in the same crowded house for thanksgiving


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's true, person above my post, and he adapts well


----------



## gypsichic

adaptability is an admirable quality person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has many admirable qualities, person above my post, that's why he's a keeper.:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hoping the people above my post have an awesome time tomorrow.


----------



## gypsichic

we better sinc we're all coming to your house person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

As long as we don't have to eat all those potatoes he peeled, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, you will and then some people above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

Potatoes baked, boiled, fried, mashed and twice baked, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mashed and twice baked person above my post....force fed if I must LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twice baked ROCKS, person above my post! Force feeding, not so much


----------



## Spooky1

Must keep posting or the person above my post will catch me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes horror flicks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Person above my post wants to be in a horror flick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post dreams about horror flicks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I had a wet dream in a horror flick person above my post.....did I say that out load..?


----------



## Spooky1

I must burn that image from my mind with large quantities of Crown Royal person above my post.


----------



## rottincorps

person above my post is in therapy.........with the CROWN


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a strange Walmart he goes to.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post goes to Target not Walmart.


----------



## rottincorps

the person two people above my post I have three of them within a 8 mile radius........and a Sam's club right next to the Supper Wall-Mart..............am I paranoid or are they breading


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post believes that a giant reptile has laid and buried walmart eggs
in his back yard.


----------



## rottincorps

I thought those were alien domes, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are a riot, people above my post!


----------



## rottincorps

Thank you person above my post ........I'm just not to ...UM... um P.C. DAM-IT! people need to loosen up


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is working his way toward Post Whoredom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been a member of The Kingdom of Ho for a little while now.


----------



## rottincorps

How many more post till I achieve where i need to worry about social diseases person above my post and does the free clink have a cure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, person above my post, you should ask Frighteners that question. He's the most experienced Ho on the forum and knows all. And I'm sure that other Ho, Dr Morbius, has a cure (he IS a doctor, yes?).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL person above my post...you've been a real Ho...ot







since you've been here!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post gets creative with the animations in his posts.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post turned me in to a lawn cookie............BOY SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE MOVED UP IN THE WORLD...........what do you mean?..........WELL DIDNT YOUR BOSS TELL YOU THAT YOUR LOWER THAN WHALE SH** IN THE BOTTOM OF THE OCEAN.............I guess your right, a lawn cookie is higher......


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is demented, but in a good way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As is the person above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

It takes one, to know one, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It sure does person above my post...you pointing fingers too...? LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Me? Never person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post never points fingers (unless he's pointing something out)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this a tag team...person above my post...?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Your signature links are old person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I need to work on that person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good idea, person above my post - idle hands are the Devil's workshop (or something like that).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also enjoys playing the horror pic game.


----------



## Spooky1

But the person above my post is better at the Horror Pic game!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a happy man


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> The person above my post is a happy man


Because of the person above my post. :kissvil:


----------



## gypsichic

whats all this mushiness about people above my post???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just two hopeless romantics, person above my post

Good to see you back!


----------



## gypsichic

i'm never far person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

But we miss you if we don't see you for a couple days person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

nice to hear i'm missed person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

Your Mist? person above my post..........NO YOU DUMMY SHE IS MISSED, LIKE WONDER WHERE SHE HAS BEEN...........oh, I thought she was like a light shower, which would make me fog..............FOG?............ya , fog cuz the stench that's coming off of me cuz someone turned me in to a turd!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post was really turned into a lawn turd...LOL still makes me laugh.


----------



## Spooky1

I had a nice chat with the person above my post today (then got around to placing my order).

The person 2 people above my post is letting the voices get the better of him (No he's not...Yes he is).... eek they're spreading.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post says the person above his post is a really nice guy.

I will do the person three persons above my post a favor and officially turn him back into a human being POOF! Done!


----------



## gypsichic

I have no idea what you people above my post are talking about...........lawn turds?...............lol


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post needs to check out the Messed up Wish thread in the Fun & Games section.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Highly recommend that thread as well, person who is two persons above my post. Rottincorps wished to be an Oscar Meyer weiner and Spooky1 granted it, but had Rottin's Great Dane eat him (which is how the wish was messed up). The rest was a result of nature and dog digestion.


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhhh yes...........the messed up wish thread.........the imagination that goes into the wish granting is hysterically scary at times person above my post.........lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

And very entertaining as well, person above my post. I think it's one of the most creative threads on the forum that does not involve building a prop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is very true person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

It lets the warped minds of the forum run free person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

thats a scary thought person above my post...........lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

And there are a LOT of warped minds on this forum, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would I have to keep my underwear on for that person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

and you would want to streak for what reason person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Because we can run free..person above my post..?


----------



## gypsichic

its a bit chilly for that dontcha think person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he's a polar bear, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

or has brain freeze person above my post?...............lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

That might require a brain, person above my post - oops, is he listening?


----------



## rottincorps

I want to thank you for turning me back person above my post.............Hey what's this........ corn?


----------



## Spooky1

SMHLMAO (Shaking my head LMAO), person above my post, I don't think I need that visual in my poor brain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have a good brain, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post compliments the cranium of the person above.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is giving my movie picture solving capabilities a workout


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post has a secret fantasy of being a movie critic


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a thing about corn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a fellow horror fan.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post has a vast knowledge of the horror genre.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me enjoyed Lost Boys: The Tribe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a fan of John Carpenter.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post would be so nice to explain why I keep finding corn in the most peculiar places


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs to figure out the corn thing all by his lonesome


----------



## rottincorps

How come no matter how long I brush my teeth .........I still have ass breath, person above my post


----------



## pyro

sounds like person above my post needs to stop kissing @$$ 
sorry you walked into that one


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post used clever punctuation a la the comics to cover a curse word.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post posted while I was posting (thank God for the ability to edit!).


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post can read minds


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has too many voices in his head to have his mind read.


----------



## rottincorps

QUITE!.....I can't here what the person above my post said..........um...your talking to your self...again.....SHHH


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post loves the Haunt Forum games.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As does the person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a trait we have in common, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It most definitely is person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great minds, similar tracks, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post just got home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is correct - just got in from choir rehearsal.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post called me a half a post whore............thank you....


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome, person above my post - it's quite an honorable title on this forum


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was quick to recognize a new Post Whore (or 1/2 a Ho)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is wearing underwear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO!

The person above my post likes the artwork of Jessica Galbreth.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is going to have to take a road trip in April to the convention so we can finally meet in person.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure that's a good idea, person above my post?:devil:

(I think it would be fun)


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like we should be making plans for April person above my post. (LOL, Person above the person above my post, have you been peeking through my window?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you'd quit parading around in said underwear in front of the window, maybe no one would notice, person above my post:devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post shows benevolence towards the hideous.


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post really likes movies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct at least about horror movies,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh yeah...this person is above my post again....yeeessss.
Now i got nothing else to say...sorry.


----------



## Spooky1

How's the weather up there person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Better yet, how is the weather going to be around here, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me is probably having a crappy wintertry mix right now.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post should also try to make it to the convention in April.


----------



## Spooky1

Will you be attending the Costume Ball at the convention in April, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post may need to learn how to dance like a pirate for that costume ball


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey person one above my post... would love to see that one.

Hey person two above my post... not sure yet... will have to decide when we get closer... depends on how well I behave financially between now and then.


----------



## Spooky1

Arrrrrh, I be dancing with a peg leg, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will actually get out on a dance floor voluntarily (and doesn't need to be three sheets to the wind before doing so)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post likes Christmas cookies.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post likes when people try to scare her.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was faster than me at posting about the person above them (edit function rules!).


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is my best friend


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is pretty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is most gracious


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is eating their lunch right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is correct, although it's not much of a lunch.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must live on this forum to get in so many posts in such a short time.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post joined the forum the same time as I did.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has been much more active at posting than I have.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We can help you out with that person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is the King of Posting!


----------



## scareme

I wrote about the person above my post in "how the fight started".


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yay! The person above my post played the new game I started today.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post posted faster than me which makes my post about the person two posts above me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post lost me on that last post.


----------



## scareme

Nevermind! I'm too slow.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey person above my post, I get it now... I too am slow.


----------



## Spooky1

No person above my post, you're too fast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does a fast edit when he's too slow posting.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must post more than 25 times per day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just 24.43 times, or so says my stats, person above my post (that's what comes of having some slow days at work).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yah yah yah.....you're just chatty person above my post...LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is cranky tonight. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is teasing the person above her post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is my friend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in my state.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post knows something about the person above his post.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been in stealth mode recently


----------



## rottincorps

Ive been under cover person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be that CIA job getting in the way again, person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

no been sick .......so just been under the covers....person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the person above my post meant to be taken literally about the cover thing (and hope you are feeling better).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post and I have been playing games most of the day.


----------



## rottincorps

so this is a new kinda chat room persons above my post....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is also playing many games tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great way to pass the time, person above my post.

And yes, person who is two persons above my post, this thread is sometimes like a chat room, only slower - sort of.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post needs to give me cooking lessons.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post shouldn't get cooking lessons from me!


----------



## ScareShack

person above my post......I just love ur avatar!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a fancy hat.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has already wrapped my presents. Dang now I can't peek.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

ScareShack said:


> person above my post......I just love ur avatar!


Thank you ScareShack! I made it on a "create your own South Park character" page.

The person above my post has a keen sense of humor..


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is missing the beauty of the trees being covered in ice up here in the North East.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope the icy branches stay in the trees person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is thinking the same way I am thinking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is good company to have on the forum.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is not on the forum at this moment.

And, thank you person above my post. That is very kind of you. You are also good company.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back now, person above my post - although not for long - got laundry to finish and brownies to make.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is making funny brownies. I hope she plans on sharing with all of us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post may not like brownies with pecans and bourbon in them - or would you? (They're an experiment - the batter tasted good, though).


----------



## Spooky1

I'll let everyone know how they turned out person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

So, person above my post, how did they turn out?


----------



## ScareShack

Person above my post is only 3 years older than I.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is 10 yrs younger than I.

Lady Nyxie the brownies are yummy (just a hint of bourbon flavor)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is eight and a half years younger than I am (and yes, the brownies turned out well and are frosted, too - double yum)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post made adult brownies tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adult brownies would be naked and these are frosted, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Say what you will person above my post...!....?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is probably getting some cold weather tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed person above my post. Left BestBuy....-3 degrees......BRRRrrrrrr!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post could have things freeze and fall off if he isn't careful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is slyly funny


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post removed her age stats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone else did, person above my post - I just noticed those are gone - must go fix!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, person who is now two persons above my post, I fixed my user page.


----------



## Spooky1

The years don't matter person above my post, you'll always be young at heart. (Or is that childish at heart?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be that young husband of mine that does that, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The two people above my post are obviously in love with one another... wonder if their spouses know... hehehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie said:


> The two people above my post are obviously in love with one another... wonder if their spouses know... hehehehe


ROFLMAO again!!!!

Actually, we're just too stupid to know any better:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Person above my post... I think it is sweet that you two are in such deep love with one another. I envy that.


----------



## Spooky1

Person above my post, don't tell anyone but I'm having an affair ...... with my wife.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey person above my post... that is the best affair you will ever have!!! Good for you!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has a honey of a cat.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must have been in my photo album or have a very good memory. 

Would you like some honey?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is offering me honey, but I already have Abby and Phebe.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Would the person above my post like some Tink, Woo or Lakota?


----------



## scareme

Thanks person above my post, but I'm full with Annie and Monty.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has wound up puppies just before her bed time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post loves puppies even when they poop on the floor.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post adopted an adult rescue mutt, so she wouldn't have to deal with puppy issues.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post still thinks fondly of our first semi-mutt dog.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post will be singing her heart out at midnight mass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I will, person above my post - it's good for the soul!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post speaks the truth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is thinking she really should be wrapping those last few presents


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post made a funny... I haven't wrapped any of them yet. Heck, I don't even have them gathered together yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs to delegate the present gathering to someone so she can enjoy the forum a little longer


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is funny... there is no one to delegate to... just the dogs... and what a mess that would be.


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least you don't have to wrap the dogs' presents, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is probably snuggled up with her honey by her side, with warm puppies on her feet and a fire going in the fireplace sipping hot chocolate with marshmallows. I am so jealous.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, PAMP, I'm sitting in front of the computer and the dog just went back upstairs!

And I think Spooky1 is wrapping presents in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above me is shaking things up a bit tonight and breaking her normal routine.


----------



## Spooky1

Not really person above my post, now that Roxy's gone upstairs I get the computer for a few minutes (I've really got to get the wireless router setup so Roxy can use her laptop and then we can be on the forum at the same time). 

P.S. No fireplace here to snuggle by, so we just sit infront of the TV.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is up past his bedtime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must have been up late, too, to notice that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post will be over 2000 posts in the matter of minutes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are correct, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is at home, while I'm at work.


----------



## scareme

I hope the person above my post gets off work soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope he gets off work soon, too, person above my post. It's no fun having to sit at work alone waiting for a package to be delivered.


----------



## Spooky1

Person above my post, it's 2:30 and I'm still waiting for FedEx. At least I've had a chance to clear the piles of crap off my desk.


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, you might as well start drinking since noone else is there.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is sad that her son will be spending Christmas day with his girlfriend's family.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post is trying to comfort the person above her post.........and that's how the fight started


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is one CRRAAAAZZZYYYY guy (read that in your best Steve Martin voice).


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post thinks your crazzy.......Im not crazzy.......WELL ...WHY ARE YOU TALKING TO YOUR SELF..........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think the person above my post is having "another episode".


----------



## rottincorps

Stay to next weeks Episode when we here rottincorps say...."IT'S NOT A BRAIN TUMER"..... IT'S a pimple.....Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post builds cute little mini coffins.


----------



## rottincorps

The oumpa loumpas need a place to rest too person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you are one thoughtful guy, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has surpassed the 2x post whore level. Congratulations!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, person above my post! I feel so inspired by my fellow PWs on this site


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is kind, generous and chatty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a keeper


----------



## Spooky1

As is the person above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the peeps above my post are being flirty again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Avert your eyes, person above my post:devil:


----------



## gypsichic

thats no fun person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is back from hibernation!


----------



## gypsichic

just to haunt you person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

We like to be haunted here person above my post (Hope you had a Merry Christmas).


----------



## Draik41895

The person above my post likes national chocolate day


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my posts belongs to other similar sites.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post still has Christmas cookies left.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the person above my post is into gargoyles


----------



## Bone Dancer

the person above my post has gargoyle issues too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the person above my post has an afinity for skeletons


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is planning on building a magnificent gargoyle fountain.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post wants his gargoyles


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is one of the younger members on this forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has unusual neighbors.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must be a reader.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the person above my post has a realy pretty avatar


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a forum friend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me is a horror pic game buddy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is the master of scaremonies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is thinking about New Year's resolutions.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a hard worker.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only when I'm trying to figure out one of Johnny Thunder's horror movie pictures, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is funny.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is up to 1,300 posts now.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is 414 posts ahead of me.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post must be a fan of Jessica Galbreth. (I am too)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has good taste.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person two above my post is at home today.

The person above my post is faster than I am


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is usually faster than I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post took a day off from posting here


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post had office supply issues today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post said "hello" from the Graveyard Chat.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is using her turn on the computer.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post should post what part of the country they are from.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post ended the year 2008 with visit to the doctor. Don't lift anything heavy for awhile. (Glad your back)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is out hunting for fossils at Calvert Cliffs MD today (and trying out the new waders).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hopefully the person above my post is staying home where it is warm while the person above her post hunts for fossils.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amen to that, person above my post! I enjoy the fossil hunting but it was a bit cool this morning (and the water is definitely cold there).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a stay at home and be warm person like I am.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post and the person above her post were inside and warm while I was wading around in the Chesapeake Bay hunting fossils (the waders did keep me warm and dry). Didn't find much this time, but it was still fun.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post sounds like he knows how to have a good time.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post loves her son very much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is enjoying the EEEWWWW game.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post doesn't want to cook tonight.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a good mommy.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post thinks she has too many aches and pains for a youth of 39.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post took a nap today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not look anything like her avatar


----------



## scareme

The person above my post just made me laugh. I get mistaken for being a guy by lots of people on this forum because of my avatar. Or maybe it's my ruff language and course sence of humor. A couple people have questioned me when I mention my hubby.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post would probably be living in California if she were a he and he had a hubby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is fishin' in the dark


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has gone to bed at a decent time tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

No she hasn't person above my post. She's sitting here next to me.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is keeping Roxy awake.


----------



## Spooky1

It's not my fault, person above my post, it's the forum's fault.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not do himself enough credit for his good company


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is being pretty quite tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

She doing her exercises right now person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is six feet tall.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a good cook.


----------



## BrokebackHaunter

the person above my post welcomed me to the group (it's all I know about them..lol..)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is new, so they'll probably make the same mistake most people do, so I'll correct you right off the bat. I'm not a man. I can't prove it to you so you'll just have to take my word on this one. Welcome again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is girly


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post ......seems to know a lot about the person above her post...


----------



## scareme

I haven't seen the person above my post here for awhile. Good to see you back.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post posted above me 8 minutes ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was in the chat room a couple days ago.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has to work tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is almost a 5 time post whore.


----------



## Spooky1

This thread is full of Post Whores person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe that's why we're post whores, person above my post


----------



## Don Givens

I'm glad the people above my post are post whores.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're working your way towards becoming half a ho soon, person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The people above my post...oh what post hoes you are! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are still King of the Post Whores, person above my post


----------



## Don Givens

I am working on it but right now I am just a PWIT, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is within shouting range of Sandusky, Ohio (home of Cedar Point Amusement Park).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a very caring person and a good friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post says kind things even when she is tired and cranky


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is worthy of having those kind things said no matter what the situation is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're making me blush now, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is posting really quickly and I am having trouble keeping up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ditto, person above my post

(I really should be working)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is bad... she should be working. I am on lunch.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Anyway person two above my post... playing games on here with me is more fun than working any day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amen to that, person above my post! Now if I can just get you to send me a paycheck.....:devil::googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll get in that line too person above my post!!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post hasn't been posting as much on this thread lately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's waiting for Lady Nyxie to send a paycheck, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would be a great incentive person above my post!!


----------



## scareme

Is the person above my post staying warm today?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm trying person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post needs to light a fire.


----------



## Spooky1

I thought it was bad to play with matches, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Are you any good at lighting fires, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What kind of fires, person above my post?:devil:


----------



## scareme

The person above my post and I just answered the same question in "Finish my Sentance" game. We just think so much alike.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be a generational thing, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I won't get into tossing numbers around person above my post! LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're still a young thing, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey person above my post... the check is in the mail... wait for it... wait for it... waaaiiiittt foooorrrrr ittttt.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post is sending money through snail mail


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post on that list?


----------



## rottincorps

is this a list I should be afraid of person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if you're afraid of getting LARGE, YES, LARGE SUMS OF MONEY THROUGH THE MAIL!, person above my post. Just send your bank account information to this post office box in Nigeria, and the rest will be taken care of!

(we get the Nigerian scams at work periodically)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is going to celebrate a birthday this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took me a second to realize you're talking about my bro-in-law, person above my post


----------



## scareme

I relalize after I reread the post it did look like I was suggesting it was your birthday, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post should learn to post pictures


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post should teach the person above her post to post pictures.......then show me how to post pictures.....and so on.....and so on.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Start with a Photobucket account and we'll take it from there, person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

Does it cost money person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's free, person above my post. Go to www.photobucket.com and create an account.


----------



## rottincorps

Thank you person above my post.......


----------



## scareme

The person above my post and I are learning how to post pictures. Next I'm learning how to tie my shoes.


----------



## rottincorps

I know how to tie people up ......Its kinda the same.......shoes and people both have tongues, and soles, and sometime you walk on both, person above my post.........UMM.......I WOULD TRY TO KEEP THAT TO YOUR SELF...IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEEN.............ya your probably right......never mind person above my post....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sounds like the person above my post has many useful life skills.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's nice seeing the person above my post here during the off season.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the person above my post has a thing for zombies


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey person two above my post... I am always in here, year round.

The person above my post is in a warmer climate than I am.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post lives on the other side of the Mason-Dixon line from me (you Yankee).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm more Yankee than the person above your post, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post needs a fireplace to keep himself warm. Hows that coming?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will soon be a 5X PW!


----------



## scareme

I just hit it, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

WOOT, PAMP! I'm going to the Post Whore Congratulations thread right now!


----------



## scareme

Thanks person above my post, you are to kind.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't believe the person above my post is happy about the Gator win....


----------



## scareme

The person above my post wears tacky gator suits, and makes me cry.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is sad, and I would share my beer with him if she was closer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post called the person above his post "him" and "she" in the same post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've had a few bevvies this afternoon, person above my post - sorry


----------



## RoxyBlue

Drinking and posting at the same time, are we, person above my post?


----------



## scareme

Is It already afternoon? I'd take that beer if I was closer, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Danm, Roxy got me again.lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know, person above my post - LMAO!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's always time for a beer, persons above my post LOL


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a movie aficiandio


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a state I have never visited.


----------



## scareme

I can hardly belive person above my post doesn't care for Mexican food.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Love food (if you've seen my pic that's obvious LOL), but Mexican is one cuisine that I have not had much exposure to, but should explore more


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i have never met the person above my post


----------



## scareme

I used to live in the same state as the person above my post. (Dallas)


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is a newly crowned 5X Post Ho.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a ho none the less.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post would like some rum.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is at it posting again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post, I love the name Nyxie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes beer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I prefer wine...well if you're trying to seduce me that is...? LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has chewed up bird feeders.

Person two above my post... thank you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sure about that person above your post...? LMAO


slow fingers


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, person above my post... slow fingers. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Slow fingers, warm heart...

Right, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyxie is very warm hearted, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So is the person above my post...I would cuddle with you and spooky in a blanket..well of course with popcorn and a movie. (yes we all have clothes on...pervs)


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, I'll let Spooky1 know, person above my post!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is hosting a snuggly movie and popcorn night... all are invited.


----------



## Spooky1

Sure, the more the merrier, person above my post (just watch those hands)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a gracious host


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I bet you are as well person above my post.


----------



## skeletonowl

The Person above my post needs a shower. (Maybe?)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does that have anything to do with my post whorediness person above my post?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I like the person above my posts red feather boa.


----------



## sharpobject

The person above my post has a great eye for photography.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a fellow resident of the Commonwealth.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a fellow resident of the Commonwealth too.

Person two above my post... Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a very nice lady.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is going to pass me by in posting pretty soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is going to make me work for that


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must be working right now since she isn't on the forum right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm baaaaaccckkkk, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Shouldn't you be working? person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eating a late lunch, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I always take a lunch from 1-2, person above my post... when I get a lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gotta eat to keep up your strength, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post just started a fun new game on the forum.

Thanks Rox. The afternoon just seems to go better when I have most of the day behind me by the time I take lunch. And don't worry... I won't waste away from one missed meal... haven't you ever seen my picture?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post posted twice in a row


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post pays attention when she posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not always, person above my post - I have on occasion posted without getting to the last page of a thread (not on purpose, of course).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has made the same posting without being on the last page of a thread mistake that I have made. Hehehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have much in common, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I am running out of things I know about the person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can always make stuff up, person above my post


----------



## steveshauntedyard

The person above my post does not have a photo


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is a newbie (welcome Steve)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post cleared my car windows this morning because he is such a nice guy


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is very fortunate to have someone who will clear her car windows for her... sometimes I miss my ex-husband.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is approaching 1,500 posts.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is not having a good day at work... so his wife should be extra nice to him when he gets home tonight.

p.s. thanks for noticing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm always nice to him, person above my post - he deserves it


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I believe that the person above my post is always nice to her husband.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is one year older than me.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is stumped on the horror movie picture game, as am I.


----------



## rottincorps

I haven't been the person below anybody's post in five days person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back to this thread, person above my post.


----------



## rottincorps

Thank you person above my post......I try to be here more often.....still trying for that whore title


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is going for the 1X Post Whore title!


----------



## rottincorps

Just three hundred to go person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're rooting for you, person above my post.


----------



## rottincorps

I'm going to do it this year person above my post


----------



## morgan8586

Person above me wants to be a whore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is already a 2.5X ho.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is nearing 3X whoredom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has today off from work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All this talk about whoredome people above my post....makes me blush


----------



## RoxyBlue

Comes of being such a genteel and polite person, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's what I hear person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has his ear pressed to the hauntworld ground.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do, do that on occasion... person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post said "do do"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not the 1st time person above my post! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, person above my post - be careful folks don't start calling you "Mr Do Do".


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is trying to cause trouble.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ain't that the truth, person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm just an innocent bystander, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You were laughing hysterically while typing that weren't you person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I'll bet Spooky1 was when he read it, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Who me (giggle), Person above my post? (insert manic laughter, hee) :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so cute, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I bet he is person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost as cute as your little boy, person above my post


----------



## scareme

I bet the person above my post would babysit for Jeff if he asked her.


----------



## Spooky1

I think she only pet sits, person above my post. She was traumatized while baby sitting my nephew, who ended up crying for a couple hours straight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was more like SCREAMING UNCONTROLLABLY for a couple hours, person above my post!


----------



## scareme

How old was the boy who traumatized you person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was an infant - less than a year old at the time, I believe, but quite the set of lungs, person above my post. He's a much calmer child now (10 years old)


----------



## rottincorps

to bad we couldn't harness the power of his scream..person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

So true - he had more energy in a scream than you could get with those monster windmills, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is hoping to stay home tomorrow.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post is ready for a quite weekend


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is probably experiencing much warmer weather than I am right now.


----------



## rottincorps

Yes I am person above my post .....It's 60 deg. and drizzly by I guess Ill need to were a jacket


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is suffering terribly from the cold


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post wants some of my snow.....please come and get it! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 would love to have your snow, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me is a fellow horror flick fan.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above me is a major post whore.


----------



## Spooky1

Does that make the person above my post a "Minor" Post Whore?


----------



## rottincorps

and what does that make you person above my post ......


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is trying to make something out of the person above his post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post enjoyed My Bloody Valentine 3-D.


----------



## scareme

Did the person above me like it too? You went Fri. night, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post are talking about bloody valentines.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post went to two church services today. Twice as many as I attended.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post goes out to see movies (I tend to wait for the DVDs).


----------



## scareme

But then the person above my post won't get to see the great 3-D movie effect.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm donating one of the church services I went to this weekend to the person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post donates to the needy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a good laugh.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It irritates friend and foe alike, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laughing is a good thing, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aye, agreed, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is waiting on the next Guess the Horror movie picture game, picture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes to play the "Guess the Horror Picture" game.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a posting machine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not alone in that, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is in stealth mode on Facebook.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like being incognito, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I agree with the person above my post about being incognito.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post knows the person above her post is sneaking around on face book


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is getting ever closer to being a posting machine himself


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post cleared the snow off my car this morning. Thanks Honey


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been there many times!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been a little quiet lately.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've enjoyed reading all the posts the person above my post has been posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to be so entertaining, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does that come with age..person above my post...?






Ducking behind...ah anything I can find.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I missed! Quit ducking, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I have to be careful, I can't hide from the person above my post.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL the person above my post has an awesome sense of humor! :lolkin:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As does the person above my post!
Love having you here!


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post has an awesome son!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has an awesome avatar.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post, posts quite a lot.


----------



## rottincorps

Is it hot today in AZ person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is faster at posting than I am


----------



## rottincorps

I just got lucky person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a good thing, right, person above my post?


----------



## rottincorps

just trying to get to that whore plateau person above my post


----------



## Monk

The perosn above my post is well on their way to reaching that plateau.


----------



## rottincorps

well if I don't get caught by my wife messing around in here I might person above my post


----------



## Monk

Sneaky, sneaky person above my post.


----------



## rottincorps

she just walked in and gave me the stink eye person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Smile sweetly and offer to cook dinner, person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post gives good advice.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post is all over the game page


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is also all over the game page today


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post must not be working today.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is pretty observant; however, I am at work. Just not "working".


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post is correct


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has many more posts than I do.


----------



## rottincorps

yes ....but the way your are going at it your going to get there fast, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post have a ways to go to catch up with my posting rate (although you both made admirable progress today).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post was in the rain with a dog, but not an umbrella. :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post probably got snow, sleet, freezing rain and rain all in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You are correct. The person above my post probably escaped all or most of that crap.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, we got it too, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post likes a more traditional beer than I do.


----------



## Spooky1

That would be incorrect. I don't drink beer (for some reason it gives me a headache). But I'm quite happy with a good whiskey. 

The person above my post will be having a few beers on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will probably watch the game on Sunday while I work on a mini prop.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post will working on a prop this Sunday while I will be at work


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is a mere 14 posts from Post Whoredom


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is working out with the weights at the moment.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is at work now (or at least should be).


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're correct, person above my post, and I'm using my time well


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Unlike the person above my post, my time is not used wisely.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you just need to wise up, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That doesn't work for aging males, person above my post!:laugheton:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that work for any age male, person above my post?:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I don't know about being wise, but I can be a wiseass, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's one of your finer qualities, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

How kind of you to say so, person above my post.  (I can be sarcastic too)


----------



## RoxyBlue

But never to me, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post had early dismissal from work today.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is going to take it easy this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is relaxing on line tonight.


----------



## scareme

I hope the person above my post enjoyed her hot chocolate tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I enjoyed the part that didn't spill when it was coming out of the microwave, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is to sly to get caught on the forum while at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post loves her dogs even when they get into the clean laundry.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has started some fun games on this forum.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is trying to keep up with Roxy's posting proficiency.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post was in the Graveyard for a bit tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is probably still in the Graveyeard


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, I am.

The person above my post has a husband who is working out on the rowing machine as I type.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's lookin' good, too, person above my post

(but then, he always looks good to me)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has been to two church services this morning.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is excited about the super bowl that is on tonight.


----------



## scareme

Is the person above my post excited too?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, not the super bowl, but yes, about the puppy bowl on Animal Planet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I only went to one church service this morning, person who is two above my post (the extra one happens when I get scheduled to cantor at another mass in addition to singing in the choir at my regularly scheduled mass).

The person above my post is as excited about the Super Bowl as I am - I think I'll clean my bathroom during the game.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post enjoys the Super Bowl commercials.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post knows I'm only 7 posts away from being a slut........NO YOU DUMMY....IT'S POST WHORE..........oh ,.....


----------



## scareme

The person above my posr will make post whoredom today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would be more exciting than a Super Bowl touchdown, person above my post


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post has posted quite a bit in the short time she's been here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have so many people to inspire me here, person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post is very nice and friendly


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very kind - to SCORPIONS!!!!!!

BWA HA HA!


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post thinks shes hilarious(she is)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post speaks wisely


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post does too


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has a pet that should glow under a black light.


----------



## scareme

I wonder if the person above my post glows under a black light.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has a glowing personality, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

It must have been hidden by that big bug (arachnid) on his face.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme was talking about you, person above my post:googly:


----------



## scareme

You are right, person above my post.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hates rap


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post loves country music.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

has an awesome avatar

"it was 20 years ago today sgt pepper taught the band to play"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person(s) above my post! I love the Beatles.


----------



## Spooky1

But do you love beetles, person above my post?


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post "ain't got no body"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither does the person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a real sweetheart, I wish we lived closer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person above my post - I think you'd be a fun neighbor


----------



## scareme

Can you imagine the haunt display we could put on, person above my post. I wish any one of my neighbors would decorate more.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You said it, person above my post. We would like to see the kids in our neighborhood develop an interest in doing up their yards as they get older. Of course, the drawback is they might start hanging out in their yards instead of coming down to scream like little girls in ours


----------



## Spooky1

I'm glad the person above my post caught the Halloween bug from me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess you're totally infectious, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is at work now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am, person above my post, posting between invoices


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is multitasking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a useful trait to have, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post should be at home in bed now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a bad idea, but I have payroll to run and the co-workers would prefer I was here, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post plans on watching some TV tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is experiencing much warmer weather than I am at the moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a really nice guy


----------



## rottincorps

its raining in Ca. person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have an umbrella, person above my post?


----------



## rottincorps

yes and I walked over to pick up the kids and guess what they had already left for home, person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post is a post whore


----------



## rottincorps

Thank you person above my post .........AND DAM PROUD OF IT!


----------



## Draik41895

welcome you are the person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is almost a 1/4 of a post ho.


----------



## scareme

I'm jealous of the person above my post cause he just had a dounut.


----------



## Spooky1

I only had half a donut, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I had the other half, person who is two persons above my post.

The person above my post is now going to work out on the Nordic Track in an attempt to burn off half a donut's worth of calories


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is going to keep an eye on the person above her post to make sure he puts in a full workout.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't have to watch him, person above my post - I can hear the wheels turining all the way down to the basement


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has good ears too.


----------



## rottincorps

I just ate a bowl of ice cream person above my post ..........AND IT SHOWS


----------



## scareme

What kind of ice cream, person above my post?


----------



## Draik41895

i wat to know too person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

When I was the age of the person above my post I could eat as much as I wanted and it never showed, not true anymore though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post may be home tonight


----------



## scareme

The person above my post should be getting ready for work now.(7:30 am)


----------



## scareme

Sorry person above my post, I forgot it was Sat. lol The person above my post is probably still sleeping.


----------



## rottincorps

this time tomorrow Ill be at work person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post works some odd hours.

(LOL, scareme, sometimes I forget what day of the week it is, too)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post worked hard outside today.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post lost track of what day it was.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has more outside work Sun..


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post had a girls' night out recently.


----------



## scareme

Is the person above my post home from church already?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post loves horror flicks like a few of us here


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a Forum friend.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post had a good supper tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did, person above my post, and I even have leftovers so I can enjoy it again.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is refin. the house today, good luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

All done with the re-fi, person above my post - it went very smoothly.


----------



## Draik41895

love the "humper",person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, you're not supposed to know words like that, person above my post


----------



## scareme

This morning it's back to work for the person above my post.


----------



## Draik41895

please tell the person above your post to be happy its a compliment, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know, and thanks, person above my post - just yanking your chain


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is ready for her next prop project (Bring on the $20 Prop Contest!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has not made a guess on the latest horror movie pic.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post has questions about AA


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is unaware that once again such anxious men find questions but no answers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is philosophical tonight


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post hopes for more yard work tomorrow


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post has homework


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has been posting on threads at the same time I have, and making me use the edit function.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is hoping to find a really big fossil shark tooth.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post had a cupcake today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows it's wise to drink lots of water.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is _NOT_ using there time wisely today.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has slowed down his posting rate.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is true person above my post, looks like I need to redeem myself!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you've just been a busy man, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

I now know what the person above my post looks and sounds like. She how ever, doesn't know what I look or sound like. I could be the person sitting with her at lunch, next to her in church, behind her in a store line. I could be stalking her and she'd never know it was me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'd have to make a LONG drive before getting to my neighborhood, person above my post (and the Oklahoma plates would give you away)


----------



## Spooky1

It's my job to protect the person above my post from stalkers (other than me :kissvil


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is good and kind to me (and everyone else, too)


----------



## Moon Dog

The two people above my post are good people to know


----------



## scareme

The person above my post takes his kids to the Henry Doorley Zoo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is happy the tornados missed her.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is glad tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post suggested "My" Roxy hit the showers with Post Whores other than me. :eekvil::xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is playing D&D tonight while I hit the showers with other Post Whores:googly::devil:


----------



## Spooky1

I think maybe I should stay home tonight person above my post.:tonguekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has nothing to worry about


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post isn't one to play D&D.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post is trying to master his fireplace.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post knows every thing about horror movies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hardly, person above my post - I'm just a fan and don't pretend I know it all.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post is being modest(but don't tell him I told you)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is a little new to the forum and has fit right in.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post doesnt often lie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does a fib count person above my post? lol


----------



## Draik41895

a fib never counts person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has two lovely rats.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is sitting next to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post _was_ sitting next to me but is now upstairs.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post gave her sweetie a sweet today!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What did the person above my give today?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me will probably be selling a lot of Jason and Michael masks this year for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Valentine's Day, people above my post!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post had a good day at work today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has spent a good deal of the day here today posting.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has been keeping an eye on Joe today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is learning how to post pictures (but watch that they don't have a title in them)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post needs to teach me. I've asked my son, but he doesn't have the time. I was in labor with him for 26 hours. He's lucky I had the time for him then.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, scareme!

The person above my post can start with a free account in www.photobucket.com, then we can go to Step 2


----------



## scareme

OK, I did that person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now you need to log on to your account and upload a picture (use the "Browse" button and just practice with one you already have stored on your computer ) and then "Save and Continue" as Step 2, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Where is the "browse" button, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, person above my post, I goofed - it's the "Choose Files" blue bar right by "Upload Images & Video" (click on the image below where it says to and you'll get a larger picture to look at).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once you save it, if you put your cursor on the picture, you will see a drop down menu below it with four choices:










Click inside the box to the right of IMG Code (it will probably turn blue), then right click and select Copy, person two above my post. Go to a QuickReply box on the desired thread on HauntForum, right click in it, and select Paste. You will see the code which then becomes the picture when you post your reply.


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post is very helpful!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post says he likes vintage audio. Does that include old time radio programs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is getting ever closer to a 6X PW status


----------



## scareme

Person above my post will be singing this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a dog named Annie.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post also has a dog, but I don't know his/her name.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Her name is "Willow" (named after the character from the Buffy the Vampire Slayer TV series), person above my post. I have a little picture of her in an album on my HauntForum home page.


----------



## scareme

I'll have to check that out, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's very pretty and 100% mutt, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post will be off work soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still have a couple three hours to go, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is enjoying Friday the 20th!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post may still need to check the Horror Movie Trivia thread


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post likes to play the Haunt forum games.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So does the person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People above my post have gotten me back into playing the horror pic game here


----------



## RoxyBlue

We miss you when you're gone, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post needs to recomond a movie I need to see.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me posted a tricky horror trivia question!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She did indeed, person above my post - I haven't a clue.

(scareme - two movies to try - "Age of Innocence" and "Remains of the Day")


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me may watch a horror movie later tonight, methinks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just watched "Journey to the Center of the Earth, 3D", person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me was wearing her Re-D goggles lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and they're hard to see through when your eyes are not so good, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post wears glasses it would seem.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I've had cataract surgery in both eyes and am pretty close to 20/20 (but a little cloudy in one eye due to a secondary cataract), person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will soon have X-ray vision.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not sure I want to see things THAT clearly, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Good news if you do, person above my post - I wear lead undergarments at all time just in case!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, person above my post, you are kind and thoughtful


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has been singing today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is correct.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and I could program a whole classic horror channel on cable.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is becoming a ninja post whore. LMAO


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've just learned that, person above my post - some new fangled invention I guess...........these kids and their rock and roll......lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Their imagination gets a little scary person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I agree person above my post - and have a good night


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To you as well person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The son of the person above my post must be learning to say new words - "Daa Daa"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is true person above my post....I have to be very careful not to cuss will driving!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, person above my post - I know some parents who've learned the hard way that their little ones are extremely adept at picking up on those words they're not supposed to know


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post rarely cusses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What the f)($*^&%^&$_^&$^ - oh, um, that's TRUE, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has a busy week ahead of her.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If the people above my post haven't seen the film in my latest guess the horror flick game, they need to do so ASAP.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw the picture you posted, person above my post - very surreal looking.


----------



## Spooky1

Johnny Thunder said:


> If the people above my post haven't seen the film in my latest guess the horror flick game, they need to do so ASAP.


The person above my post and I can't watch the movie until we figure out what movie it is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a lot of lab work to do today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a movie to watch!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post likes the smell of a wood fire.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True, person above me - as do you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well person above my post, depends on what wood it is...some just don't smell good! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post appears to be indulging in innuendo


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post is probably asleep when I post this........i think everyone's a sleep.......I'm at freakin work...........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wonder if the person above my post is still at work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a cool mad scientist costume for sale.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post needs a cool mad scientist costume


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not that far from becoming a 2X post ho.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree with the person above the person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I had to think about that one for a minute, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is glad tomorrow is Fri., it's been a long week.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was up late last night posting on the forum with the Bloodshed Bros.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been up late most of this week.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonder if the person above my post will enjoy any horror films this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably not, person above my post. I have three performances (Merry Widow) and two church services to keep me busy.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post will be busy this weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post had a birthday a few days ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post had snow today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was brief person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, then just a tantalizing hint of snow, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm glad it didn't stick person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoveling snow can get a little tiring, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm just ready for spring person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you have many friends who feel the same way, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives to the south of me in a state I love to visit.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post lives in a state I've never been to, but would love to visit.


----------



## Spooky1

You're welcome to come for a visit persons above my post (it's a long drive for scareme though)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post went to the grocery store since they're calling for real snow tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post just left to go play violin for tonights performance of "Merry Widow"


----------



## ededdeddy

The person is supposed to get more snow than me..Good Luck


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing showing in the snow way down here yet, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

We had an inch this morning when I got home from work, so the person above my post was supposed to have twice that much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

As of about 10:30PM, we had an inch and it's snowing more steadily now, person above my post, so we'll see what the morrow brings.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post should be careful. I heard the state of Maryland has posted a snow emergency from I-81 East. Just missed me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've got about 5-6 inches in our area at the moment and still coming down, person above my psot. Not going anywhere for a while at that rate.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post gets to take the day easy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did up until about noon (expect for the part about shoveling snow off cars, sidewalks, and driveway); now I'm at work, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhhhh, person above my post was going to play hookie today...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got 6-7 inches of snow this morning, person above my post, so I thought I might actually get a whole day off.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post loves dogs..I agree with the person below my post about the person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As rude as this may sound person above the person above my post...better you than me...LOL

and nice to see you today person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're making me think too much, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post pays attention to posts really well


----------



## RoxyBlue

Part of the fun of being on here, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post made Godzilla's little brother


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is rapidly working his way toward being a full fledged Post Ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post got to stay home all day today.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post got to stay home this morning, and help me shovel snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm always glad to help you, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is very funny


----------



## RoxyBlue

So is the person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post has a dog


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post is coming close to being a whole ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is the Grand Daddy of Hos


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post must still be in bed.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post lives in a state I've never been to


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a good dad.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post likes the Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is starting to work on props.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post deserves mad props for her props


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're very kind, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is a friend for dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a beautiful little girl.


----------



## ededdeddy

Why thank you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Kids are great, right person above my post?


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree person above my post..My daughter helps make props all the time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You should post pictures of her props, person above my post.


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post has been really busy posting. Wow!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been really busy posting today - must be a contest coming up or something


----------



## Bloodhound

The person above my post might be onto something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have a lot of company there, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I think the person above my post has enough posts for the next 100 prop contests.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, the next 172 contests at 30 posts per contest for eligibility, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post will be singing again this next weekend.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post lives in state that has one of my favorite animals the prairie dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must have just gotten home from work.


----------



## ededdeddy

Actually person above my post..I just woke up and got my daughter from school. I work the graveyard shift


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a night owl then


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is correct..once again


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is wise


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is full of it


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the person above my post is still wise


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post is talented


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post had a popsicle today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post has been busy here today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you really "need coffee", person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I might person above my post...You have some to offer?


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is quick answering posts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It happens to everyone person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post changed their status


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a lot of Ds in his name.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my posts likes submarines of yellow


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes to watch cartoons with his daughter.


----------



## ededdeddy

I watch them more than her,Person above my post


----------



## Monstermaker

The person about my post is a "closeted" Ballroom Dancer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post used to be in the Navy


----------



## ededdeddy

The person of my post has 5x the posts I do


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not far from full Ho status


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post is who I'm trying to catch..Yeah right no way


----------



## Dixie

The person above my post lives in a state that I have always wanted to go to.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a Texas girl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post loves horror movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is rumored to be a nice guy.


----------



## dynoflyer

The person above my post spreads rumors


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows the rumors about me are completely false! :googly::jol:


----------



## dynoflyer

Person above my post wishes he had my two tickets to see the Dropkick Murphy's at Boston's NEW House of Blues next Friday the 13th!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct, and should haul a Guinness in my honor since I'm not.


----------



## TheEvilSquire

Person above my post is hopped up on goofballs.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me should start homebrewing Hauntcast Ale.


----------



## TheEvilSquire

Consider it done : Johnny Thunder Spooky Stout


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Johnny's picture be on the label, person above my post?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post will be flexing her vocals again this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows my schedule


----------



## scareme

People pay money to hear the person above my post sing, a nun once told me to lip sinc in the Christmas musical.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, those old nuns are so mean, person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post is giving me threads to post in


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has homework to do this weekend.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post might be spying on me


----------



## scareme

Have you looked out your window, person above my post?


----------



## Draik41895

you must have a good disguise person above my post.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a half ho.


----------



## Draik41895

actually,the rules say that 500 counts,person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have put a congratulations post for the person above my post in the Post Whore Congratulations thread


----------



## Draik41895

i'll have to check that,person above my post


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post stated that happiness is winning a contest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post had been reading Draik's posts


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is doing laundry right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post went to the theater this weekend.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post was performing there


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeed, and it was a fun show and went well, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

I saw a sign for the town were you live person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must have been riding along Route 270, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

It was on a bridge person above my post. We stopped a McD's for ice cream on our way back from the zoo. I think we were gettin back on 270 or 370 I don't know. I just drive..Everyone else tells me where to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are now a full post ho, person above my post!

(my dad used to say the same thing about driving anywhere)


----------



## ededdeddy

Thank you person above my post for noticing my Hoishness


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have duly noted it in the congratulations thread as well, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post started "Thing that make you go EWWWW" which is one of the funniest post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, that was Lady Nyxie who started that thread, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

I realized that after I posted that person above my post. I went back in to change it but you already corrected me. I meant " happiness is"...My bad so Sorry I got you and Nyxie confused


----------



## RoxyBlue

The "EEWWWW" thread is a funny one, too, though not always wise to read if you're eating, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Good advice person above my post, particularly if you are eating a "Hot Pocket"


----------



## ededdeddy

I concur with the person(people) above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is working on a zombie head.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post was the first to respond to that thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what friends are for, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm glad the person above my post is a friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's kind of you to say so , person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you miss me today person above my post?


----------



## Draik41895

where were you today, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Running electrical in my attic, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

Why was the person above my post running electrical


----------



## RoxyBlue

He probably needs to add a line for another heater, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Naw, just insulating the attic ceiling, putting in recessed lighting getting it ready for drywall....deciding that I should drop down some new outlets to the floor below before the floor is done, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you come install an outside outlet at our house, person above my post?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you lived at least in the same state person above my post....piece of cake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are talented but far away, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Talented...LMAO person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Talented at electrical and POSTING, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post, seems very easy going.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's very true, person above my post, unless I'm seriously annoyed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmmmm...gives me something to shoot for person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

I will try to annoy you person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Slow fingers person above my post! LOL


----------



## ededdeddy

I tend to get distracted easily person above my post..OHHHHHH SHINY


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Me .....I'll be right back....





person above my post. LOL


----------



## ededdeddy

Good one person above my post


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the person above my post knows good sauce when he tastes it


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will be an official adult soon.


----------



## Draik41895

i wish you were here to help me project person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you mean "pro_ject_" as in get your voice out there or "_pro_ject", as in something you're working on, person above my post?


----------



## Draik41895

the first one,person above my post,im going to be in a play soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

One way is to go to the space where the play will be given, get a friend to stand all the way in the back of the room, and practice speaking (not shouting) so he/she can hear you clearly, person above my post. Imagine that your voice is coming from your diaphragm, not your throat. Last play I did with kids, we worked in a rehearsal space that had a clock way in the back of the room. I used to tell the kids to talk to the clock when they said their lines - they had no trouble making themselves heard when they kept that in mind.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post enjoys a good cup of coffee


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do too, person above my post.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The person above my post runs on coffee.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I used to person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you are proudly displaying your "post sleaze" status, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sleaze is in caps too! person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are an inspiration to us all, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I changed it again, just for the person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you are kind and generous to others, person above my post!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought it was fitting person above my post...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seems appropriate to me, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like the word ooze person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a perfect choice for this Forum and somewhat akin to "oozing charm", person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

I like the word Sleaze myself, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

As long as you aren't sleazy, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

It is better than cheesy person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Up early person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So were you, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Every morning person above my post.
My little man gets up anywheres from 5:30 - 6:30 every morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

The joys of fatherhood, person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes it is, person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm sure you do it well, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hope I do person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you don't, payback will be hell when he gets to be, say, 15 or so, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

your pretty funny,person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

She certainly is person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

up early again today person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

As you too are, person above my post.


----------



## monstermakerswife

The person above my post could use some SPF50.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is new to the Forum - welcome!


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post loves music


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post loves his little girl.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post was up late last night.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post will be at IronStock and the MidWest Haunters Convention.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Will the person above my post be attending ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a handy guy around the house.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It seems that way person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure beats having to hire outside workmen for everything, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

True, but my list never gets any smaller person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's just one of the joys of home ownership, person above my post - always something to fix up or repair.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wouldn't trade it for the world person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It certainly beats the alternative - living in a cardboard box in the middle of the road like the three Yorkshire gentlemen in the Monty Python skit, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

You seem to like English talent person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed I do - I also like Benny Hill, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

You have good taste person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why thank you, person above my post who was eating pretend ice cream earlier today


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post can post faster than I can think of thinks to post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You and Monk were leaving me behind earlier today, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

I was thinking the same thing about you and Monk person above mt post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps Monk has a diabolical plan to take over as King of the Post Hos, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

that may be true person above my post. I see you are about to get a new belt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working on it, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

i'll keep trying to help you person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so very kind, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has broken the 6k post mark.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I aspire to be like you, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like the person above my post but she might need loftier aspirations.


----------



## Spooky1

She's afraid of heights person above my post, so she wouldn't want too get to lofty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is also afraid of heights but strives in a manly way to overcome it


----------



## ededdeddy

The persom above my post comes from a large family


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was hit by a bus on the Painful Death thread.


----------



## ededdeddy

I heard that I get distracted person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've seen that happen to the person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post would probably look good in his Mad Scientist costume.


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he would post pictures of himself suitably attired as a Mad Scientist, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree again person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is such an agreeable person


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It seems to be that way person above my post.


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post likes HoHos.. LOL  hehehehe


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post seems to like bats


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes shiny things.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

The person above my post needs three baggies when out walking


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post has major talent


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a zombie head that talks to him (with a little help from his daughter).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post might have stayed up a little late last night?


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post up early as always


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's your excuse person above my post?


----------



## ededdeddy

Just home from Work person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The work day is just ending for the person above my post and just starting for me - sort of.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think the person above my post is working hard at not working this morning....?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Not working" takes no work at all, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

SO are you working hard Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of COURSE, person above my post!


----------



## ededdeddy

That's good to hear person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post didn't sleep long today.


----------



## ededdeddy

No afraid not person above my post..Meeting with my boss at the end of my night and must be up to get daughter from school.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is the person above my post going to work again tonight?


----------



## ededdeddy

I sure am Person above my post I'm on day 5 of my 7 day stretch. Luckily my daughter lets me take naps


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a hard-working kind of guy.


----------



## ededdeddy

NOt really person above my post. I just supervise.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Home already person above my post?


----------



## ededdeddy

Been home for about 45 minutes person above my post. had a mess to clean up took me while to get online


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I get those messes sometimes in the morning (dirty diaper) person above my post. LOL


----------



## ededdeddy

I wish person above my post. My daughter never smelt this bad. We found a cat that just had kittens outside our house Sunday. It has been colder than normal. So we brought them in. She had a huge mess waiting for me to clean up this morning. Guess she isn't used to indoor cat food


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take a dirty diaper any day over that person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree, I think I'm going to bed Person above my post. The house is fairly well aired out for everyone else to deal with.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweet "kitty Litter" dreams person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You haven't lived until you've had to clean up after an 85 pound dog who's had several bouts of diarrhea in the house in one day, people above my post (this happened with our first dog - she was home alone when it happened and it was clear from the way area rugs and window blinds had been moved around that she had tried to find a way to get outside before it happened).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh MY! person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's right up there on the Gag Index, too, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree Person above my post. I have a strong stomach. I always get cleaning detail. We used to have a dog. I have had those clean ups, also our cat, my daughter, wife and myself. If someone makes a mess. I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Spooky1

We'll keep you on our speed dial the next time we have a big mess, person above my post.


----------



## Draik41895

lots of big messes, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not lately (knock on wood), person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me knocks on wood and ergo is superstitious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above my post has a blue halo around his head and ergo is an angel


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post was up late again last night.


----------



## Spooky1

Not as late as me, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post never sleeps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post should let us know if he is ever in Maryland....so we can RUN AWAY!!!!!:googly:

(just kidding)


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post keeps coming in second


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have you checked that lately, person above my post?


----------



## ededdeddy

Just a second ago person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you weren't too disappointed about LOSING, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will pretend to not be home when I show up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, that would NEVER happen, person above my post

(seriously, I'm sure we would be happy to see you if you're ever in the neighborhood)


----------



## Spooky1

We only hide from the Jehovah Witnesses, and people selling stuff door to door, right person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is working on his fantasy baseball draft materials.


----------



## Don Givens

The person above my post needs to post another "caption this pic" photo cause the only idea I have left involves a run away Thrashing Machine and she wouldn't want anything bad to happen to those cute little puppies would she?


----------



## RoxyBlue

As you wish, person above my post - 'tis done


----------



## Don Givens

Thank you person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to oblige, person above my post - and you did quite well with the puppy posts even so.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is happy to oblige.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm just an all-around happy person, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is jonesin' just as much as I am for a new horror pic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's right - Mr C must be on spring break, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should check out the new horror pic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just did - it's going to have me thinking for a bit, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I smell smoke all the way up here, person above my post - lol.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post has some of the greatest horror movie pics


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post should try playing the horror movie picture game


----------



## ededdeddy

I try person above my post but my mind doesn't seem to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be all that shiny stuff distracting you, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

Th person above my post is happy to have the forum back


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me also lives in the Commonwealth.


----------



## ededdeddy

I sure do person above my post. but I bet you live in a more Urban setting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have for a while now, person above me, but grew up in a small town upstate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is itching to post a horror movie picture on the guessing thread.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a great online friend and reason I play the horror pic game here


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're very sweet and kind to say so, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post thinks I taste like a sugary treat. LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Better stay out of the rain, then, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me fears I will melt in the elements.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post gave me a generous hint in the Horror Movie Picture game.


----------



## Draik41895

did the person above my post answer right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes he did, person above my post.


----------



## pyro

person above my post does 37 + post a day


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's an addiction, I admit it, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is not on right on..


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am now, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

having a good day person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am, it's pretty quiet here and I just have some invoices to review.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think the person above my post needs to work a little harder at work...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Babysitting a bunch of adults is definitely hard work, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Don't forget 3 dogs too, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, it's a full house today, person above my post.


----------



## rottincorps

Try baby sitting a voice in your head person above my post .........AM I REALY JUST A VOICE......HE HE HE


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Hello TPAM post, new guy here and thought I'd jump in feet first.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is boldly going where no one has...oh, wait, never mind.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above me is reaching 7k posts at break-neck speed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm going to be with good company there, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Present company excluded I am sure, person above my post hahaahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all - I would be honored to be in the company of the top shelf post whores, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will you throw a party with some top shelf beverages too person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll give the suggestion all the thought it deserves, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Are you throwing a party person above my post?


----------



## Draik41895

if so i wanna come,person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might have to wait until you're 21, person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

aaah!those are the best kind i hear,person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Naw, any party with good friends is one of the best parties, person above my post - age doesn't matter.

However, you will have to be at least 21 to serve alcoholic beverages


----------



## Draik41895

well,I never drink...wine,person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula would approve, person above my post!


----------



## Draik41895

why thank you,person above my post,but you are my friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't have too many friends, that's for sure, person above my post.


----------



## Draik41895

lol,quite true,person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also likes horror flicks.


----------



## Draik41895

yes,very much so ,person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've seen a few horror movies too person above my post lol.


----------



## Draik41895

haha,im sure you have,person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That comes of him being SO much older than you, person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

to tell you the truth,person above my post,i asked if i could come before i read about the drinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's okay, person above my post, I'm not from a heavy drinking crowd anyway


----------



## Draik41895

so i can come right,person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will come to the 7k party and have fun.


----------



## Spooky1

Do you hear the foot steps of Roxy's hound coming up behind you person above my post? (Que Jaws theme music)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, person above my post - my Spidey sense must be on the fritz.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then you need to pay attention so something doesn't bite you in the a$$, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Hey, no biting person above my post (anyone but me that is )


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is flirting openly with me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post warns me to guard my derriere lest something attack it.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post kindly lets others guess on the Horror Movie Picture game, even when he knows the answer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is always kind to me


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post doesn't know I'm here


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do now, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Note to self: Person above my post knows the whereabouts of others.


----------



## Fangs

Person above my post I have not talked with in awhile.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post keeps bats (hopefully away from my derriere).


----------



## Fangs

Person above my posts derriere is not supposed to have bats (or anything else) near it!  :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No truer words have ever been spoken, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your derriere seems to be the topic of the day today, person above my post


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post knows a good derriere when they see one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do appreciate the beauty of a good butt when I see one, person above my post. although I'll have to reserve judgment on JT's since I've never actually seen it


----------



## Fangs

The person above my post has not actually seen said derriere just like I have not seen it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

:devil:Maybe he will post a picture, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is obviously loopy - probably a chocolate bunny overdose.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're just funnin' you, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was only pulling my cyber leg.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're lucky you have a good sense of humor, person above my post.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post wants a Easter bunny coat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post hangs out on the freeways looking for new prop inspiration.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is suggesting a dangerous activity to the person above his post


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post has probably done it before too


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post digs werewolves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post digs horror movies.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is so far ahead of me that I can never hope to catch up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's good to see you here, even if you are a little behind in the count, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is leaving many others behind in a cloud of smoke (which is coming from her keyboard!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is an inspiration to Post Whores everywhere:ninja:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is an inspiration to Post Whores everywhere:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post just complimented herself lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and somehow managed to double-post, too, person above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

I guess the person above my post is in a hurry to catch up to JT in posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every post counts, you know, person above my post, even the accidental ones


----------



## Monk

I can attest to that person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're becoming quite the proficient poster, person above my post.


----------



## Monk

Thank you very much, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post used to live close by.


----------



## Monk

Person above my post lives in my home state.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives in a hot dry state.


----------



## Monk

Too hot sometimes person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice to see you so active here person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's following in your footsteps, person above my post


----------



## Monk

But, person above my post, you are much better at it than I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be a girl thing, person above my post


----------



## Monk

I guess so person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post guesses out in the desert.


----------



## Monk

Person above my post knows where I am at.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is also probably sad about the passing of Harry the K.


----------



## Monk

Indeed, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Little bit of childhood, summer, radio and days at the Vet/ballpark are gone, person above my post


----------



## Monk

Too true, but the future is bright person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is an optimist.


----------



## Monk

Not usually person above my post, I'm mostly a 'negadelphian' but the Flyers play the Penguins in the first round and I'm looking forward to the possibility of the Phillies doin it again.

Person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Good points, person above my post, but still locally on the news and papers a sad day


----------



## Monk

how's the weather person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Craptacular and upper 40s today and tomorrow, person above my post, with constant rain - but clearing by Thurs and Fri and Sat nuttin' but sun and 70s


----------



## Monk

The person above my post would appreciate nicer weather.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I visited Phoenix not too long ago person above my post and dug it, but I'm holding out to move to Key West or other points due south in Florida.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post had better get used to hurricanes and I'm not talking 'bout the drink.


----------



## Monk

There's too much rain in Florida, person above my post, but Key West is a good time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah person above my post my wife and I dig KW big time. :smoking:


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has stumbled down Duvall Street before.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True, person above my post, the first time we visited the island - now we stick to Schooner Wharf and off the street...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post dreams of sunny days in Key West


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looking forward to Friday and Saturday, person above my post.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post is looking forward to not remembering anything about this weekend


----------



## Monk

The person above my post might be envious of the person above his post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not like sandstorms


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is not playing "Who will post next?"


----------



## Monk

the person above my post shows up in the "who will post next" thread when least expected.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post scared everyone away


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is usually here in the afternoon (EST)


----------



## Monk

the person above my post has triumphantly returned.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must be at home today


----------



## Monk

I just don't have a lot to do at work today, person above my post, but am still required to be here


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know the feeling, person above my post - it's like being on call except you don't have to drive anywhere.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post continues to rack up her post count.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is shooting for the 2K post mark and beyond!


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post did an amazing thing with bacon


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person two above my post has a fear of eyes.

And hello to the person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

hello person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a frog in his room


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has over 7500 posts, that's impressive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has made a good start on posting himself


----------



## Draik41895

its not a real frog though person above my post


----------



## Monk

the person above my post feels he has to explain why he has a frog in his room


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post has a thing for robes.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The person above my post has a Vampire fetish


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've been known to bite, person above my post


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post makes me laugh a lot. She has a sense of humor I enjoy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thank ye. Thank ye very much person above my post.


----------



## Monk

I like when people use the word ye, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post would like to buy the world a Coke, and teach them to speak in Middle Ages English.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post seems to be a really nice guy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aw sucks person above my post, thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just call 'em as I see 'em, person above my post.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post would like a Coke and a lesson in Middle Ages English from the person two posts above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that might be entertaining, person above my post - I wonder if he gives classes


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post lives on this forum... or at least she must if she is such a post ho in such a short time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has changed her byline and it's very funny


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post laughs at others........lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is laughing, too


----------



## Monk

Me thinks the person above my post is easily amused.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's very true and one of my endearing qualities, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is rapidly approaching the 8k mark.


----------



## Wildcat

and the person above my post isn't far behind.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post weres a tuke on there head


----------



## Wildcat

the person above my post misspelled toque :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives north of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives north of me also.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post is not here right now, so please leave a message after the beep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

*BEEP* Helloooooo. Anybody home? Okay, no message, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post screens her calls!! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's just a way of keeping exposure to those pesky sales calls to a minimum, person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has been added to many mailing lists.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that was true of the families who used to live in our house, because we get junk mail for them all the time, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should start building a ladder to the moon with said junk mail.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has a very good idea.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has a Philly connection.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must be on her lunch break.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is correct.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope it's a tasty meal you're having, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is a posting manic


----------



## RoxyBlue

I blame it on all the friendly folks here, person above my post - they just lure me in


----------



## ededdeddy

I know, Person above my post, It happens to me too


----------



## Monk

Needless to say that the person above my post is distracted by shiny stuff.


----------



## ededdeddy

What are you trying to say person above mt post. Do you think I'm .... Oh wow did you see that piece of tin foil in the yard.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has been posting like a fiend today.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure have person above my post..Been gone for awhile making up for lost time


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Spooky1 said:


> The person above my post has been posting like a fiend today.


person 2 posts above me, you say FIEND like it's a bad thing~!! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post not only lives in a ghetto but also enjoys utilizing the quote functionality of the board.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is amusing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will continue to post nice things about me as long as the PayPal transfers keep comin' lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

SHHHH!!! Don't give away the secrets, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is on the down low.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is in the "in" crowd


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has me confused with someone else.


----------



## ededdeddy

I think the same about the person above my post as the person above that post thinks


----------



## Monk

the person above my post continues to push his shiny stuff on the unsuspecting masses.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is watching tumbleweeds roll by.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post is not lured in by my charms or my shiny stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been foiled by the person above his post


----------



## ededdeddy

very funny person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just realized there is an unintentional pun in there, since foil is also shiny, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

well I got it person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a smart man, person above my post.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post thinks the person above her post is smart.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is 5 years away from 40, and less than 200 posts from 2k.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is only two years from 40 and working toward 8X Post Ho-dom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post most likely likes crabs.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The person above my post...Hmmmm...where should I start?


----------



## Monk

the person above my post doesn't know where to start


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This may be true person above my post, but I did win! lol


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is gravely mistaken on who has won.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You better check your status person above my post.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is quite persistent.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as is the person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both people above my post have just lost to the true winner - me


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is obviously delusional.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post questions others' sanity.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post has photos of some of my favorite classic monsters in his signature.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post appears to be a South Park fan.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is quickly closing in on 8,000 posts!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a lunatic of some sorts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is still thinking about what to wear for Halloween this year.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is a planner.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is quite a handsome fellow.


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post needs to let some of the air out of his big head..........NOW THAT'S NOT NICE.........I know but it's funny


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post doesnt realize that i go to bed at ten


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post recently turned 14.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post turned 14 as well, just not as recently as the person above her post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've turned 14 almost four times now, person above my post


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is good at math


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is approaching another post whore landmark.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So is the person above my post


----------



## Monk

So too is the person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if that has to do with how much time we spend here, person above my post?


----------



## Monk

it's like a second home, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I blame the creators of these Post Ho friendly threads, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe we need a Post Hos Anonymous 12 Step Program Thread, person above my post.


----------



## Monk

I believe I also speak for the person above my post when I say that I very much enjoy these Post Ho Friendly threads.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post posts way too much


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my is jealous


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is very observant


----------



## RoxyBlue

No such thing thing as posting too much, is there, person above my post?


----------



## Monk

to think of such is ridiculous, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed - we are simply doing our part to support the Forum and keep it lively in the off season, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post gave me a reminder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was to keep the boys from bugging you, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is thoughtful.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post thinks that the person above his post is thoughtful


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above the person above my post is correct, person above my post


----------



## Monk

the person above my post seems to talk in circles sometimes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is above my post again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's just following in your footsteps, person above my post


----------



## Monk

Johnny Thunder said:


> Person above my post is above my post again.


That's funny because the person above my post is also above my post again. Small world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Small world and peaceful night at home tonight, person above my post.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is relaxing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed - it's been a busy week and I have a lot of stuff to do this weekend, so tonight is quiet time at home, person above my post.


----------



## Monk

glad to hear your are enjoying your time off, person above my post.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post is gaining posts quickly


----------



## Monk

but they are not quality posts, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

All posts are good posts, person above my post


----------



## Monk

that's a good way to look at it, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best excuse I could think of that would justify my posting rate, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post just thinks its fun playing the forum games.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post stayed in bed this morning reading.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post doesn't love this 90 degree weather and sun like I do.


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post needs to give his liver a rest


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post apparently has no regard for my spleen, lungs or kidneys.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is working on a golden tan while pickling his liver


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post knows of JT's drinking habits


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's because he posts them so publicly, person above my post


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is bummed that the weekend is over


----------



## RoxyBlue

It did go by awfully quickly, person above my post, but we got a lot of yardwork done in spite of it.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post feels quite accomplished.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very observant


----------



## Monk

why thank you, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has returned for a few more rounds of losing


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is wrong about the losing part.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is wrong about my being wrong


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I heard the person person above my post is hardly ever wrong...? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd like to think that's mostly true, but the reality is different, person above my post


----------



## Monk

I would have to agree with the person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

are you sure person above my post?


----------



## Monk

I am pretty sure, person above my post, but I could be wrong.
I doubt it, but I guess it's possible


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a wise guy (nyuk, nyuk nyuk)


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is a 3-Stooges fan.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is also a 3-Stooges fan


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post joined the Marines.


----------



## Monk

a good 17 years ago, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were just a baby 17 years ago, person above my post


----------



## Monk

if you ask my wife, I still am a big baby, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's considered standard for men by most women, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I apparently must kiss the person above my post tonight (National Kiss Your Mate Day ... or so she tells me)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will allow it, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post made a great 20 prop


----------



## Monk

the person above my post continues to push his shiny stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, person who is two above my post

The person above my post is policing the person above his post.


----------



## ededdeddy

I do, Person above the person above my post, Would you be...uh..uh..uh..I sorry what was I saying. I thought I saw something

He/She sure is Person above my post


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is conversing with more than one person above her post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's almost like having a conversation with the voices of Rottincorps, person above my post


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is quite the multi-tasker.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need that skill for my job, person above my post (and it comes in handy for theater work, too)


----------



## Monk

I would have to agree with the person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are clearly a wise and intelligent man, person above my post


----------



## Monk

I try, person above my post, I try.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope you are not considered "trying", person above my post


----------



## Monk

I don't think so person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is looking for a forked tongue in his house.


----------



## scareme

I've missed the person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've missed you, too, person above my post, as have many others here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post quotes Asimov in her signature.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was quite the science fiction fan when I was a kid (and still am), person above my post.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is having a quite afternoon with hubby out of the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, person above my post, it was a day for a little yard work, walking the dog, and dinner with my sister-in-law (whose husband is also away for the weekend).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post took her three headed blue beast for a stroll. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I had to take extra baggies, too, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post helps to stimulate the economy by keeping Glad in business.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just trying to do my part as a patriotic American, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post should trick or treat at my house this year but it might be kinda far from her neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed it would, person above my post, plus I really need to stay home and help Spooky1 with our set up


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post admires my sense of humor


----------



## RoxyBlue

A sense of humor is a very important and useful quality to have, person above my post. It's good that you've cultivated one at a young age.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes to laugh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, person above my post. Life is too short not to enjoy laughing as often as possible.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

When I laugh people run away and windows shatter person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are a man of many talents, then, person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

id laugh too person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post gave me another head's up on a new horror flick.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has started yet another fun game.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post scoffed at the suggestion of my height.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post used the word scoffed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post appears to be scoffing at the use of the word "scoffed"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is liked more than she likes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like many threads here, person above my post. I just don't use the button to show it


----------



## Monk

the person above my post doesn't like the like button.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's close to true, person above my post, but others are free to enjoy using it


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is quickly closing in on 9,000 posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I blame all the congenial company I find here, person above my post


----------



## Monk

the conversations are quite interesting, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post finds other members interesting.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post likes classic horror flicks.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post likes the "Things that make you go Eeeewwww" thread.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post hasn't taken a guess on the new film in the horror pic game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We might need a little hint on that one, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has a ridiculously high amount of posts for the amount of time that she has been on this site.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easy to do when you play the Games, person above my post


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post is a friend to gargoyles


----------



## rottincorps

Gargoyles are a friend to me person above my post


----------



## Haunted Bayou

TPAMP has a funny signature line


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post made a change to her avatar recently.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post noticed I changed my avatar recently.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That probably means I'm spending way too much time here, person above my post


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I just realized what the person above me has as their avatar... and she must be a Beatles fan... cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your are correct, person above my post. I still remember my mom getting us out of bed to see them when they made their appearance on the Ed Sullivan Show (I was just a little kid then).


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above me has great taste in music... (love them too!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't go wrong with the Beatles, person above my post - they're a classic.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The person above my post is a Purple Belt Post whore....I figure at my rate of posting that will take me another 28 years lol. How did you do that?*


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you're about to become a White Belt Post Whore, person above my post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

..this is coming from the Ninja Grandmaster of post, most honorable person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're making me smile now, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post makes me smile.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has a fantastic, loving and adoring wife.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post believes she will never keep up with Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is almost keeping up with Roxy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is liked four times as much as me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is correct, I will never be able to keep up with Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not a morning person


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post likes dogs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So does the person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post likes her husband.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes my husband, too (how could anyone not?), but not in the same way


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is very kind to all


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very kind to say so


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post lives in an area of the country I wish I could live!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a nice area but the traffic can really suck some days, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree with the person above my post..But I don't have any traffic where I live.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives in a stress-free traffic zone


----------



## ededdeddy

There is very little of much person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post talks to little tin people


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post has set a new post record I believe...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I have, person above my post - so many nice folks to talk to here


----------



## Monk

The person above my post enjoys posting more than anyone else I know.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post just lost at the last post wins game.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is quite confused about who has won the last post wins game.


----------



## ededdeddy

Don't even ask about the last post game, person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is upset that he didn't win the last post wins thread even though his little friend dressed in tin foil told him he did.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is confused..my friend is correct


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has been lied to repeatedly by his little friend.


----------



## ededdeddy

YOu may be correct person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has finally seen the light or is it just something shiny that he sees?


----------



## ededdeddy

Aww They can both be misleading person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has developed wisdom beyond his years.


----------



## ededdeddy

I will take at as a compliment, Person above my post


----------



## Monk

Take it however you like, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

HOw is the weather Person above my post


----------



## Monk

Hot and dry as usual, person above my post, I think it's about 100 degrees right now.


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow Person above my post that seems so extreme..


----------



## Monk

Well, person above my post, it is getting to be that time of year again.


----------



## ededdeddy

I guess it's all relative Person above my post, You know in this part of the country 100 is the hottest of the hot in the summer


----------



## Monk

I know, person above my post, I am originally from Philly.


----------



## ededdeddy

What moved you Person above my post, Love or Money


----------



## Monk

Duty, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

Military Person ABove my post


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is correct.


----------



## ededdeddy

much respect to you person above my post and thanks for what you do


----------



## Monk

I appreciate that, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

History of service in my family, Person above my post, I have allergies and bad eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post have been quite chatty today.


----------



## Monk

Someone needed to fill in for the person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives somewhere warm and dry.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Person above my post, have you noticed I finally updated the Horror Pic trivia thread?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post was a Halloween bride (10/31/2002).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always a pleasure to see the person above my post posting


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nice to see you too person above my post. I was worried when I didn't see you for a while.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Peek a Boo person above my post posting


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is playing virtual peek a boo.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person has done a fine job of helping me to bump my post count this afternoon.

Thank you Monk.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post will never keep up with Roxy!


----------



## Monk

The person above my post isn't very optimistic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above your post is just being realistic, person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has an unbeatable post rate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you are doing your best to match it, person above my post


----------



## Monk

You are too kind, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post loves kindness in others.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope Spooky1 and I get to meet the person above my post someday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Me too person above my post .


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says the person above my post is a really nice guy to talk to


----------



## Monk

The person above my post believes everything she hears


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, person above my post, I should hope I can believe what my husband tells me


----------



## Monk

I would hope so too, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's quite trustworthy and a nice guy, too, person above my post.


----------



## Monk

I bet you say that about all your husbands, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I've only had one, so that's true, person above my post


----------



## Monk

You see, person above my post, I'm an honest man.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you're honest, you don't have to try and remember what stories you told everyone, person above my post


----------



## Monk

It's hard enough remembering what really happened, forget about making stuff up, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have that problem, too, person above my post, and pretend it has nothing to do with either age or Alzheimers


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must be finished with her lunch for the day.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is curious about the person above her post's eating habits.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post discovered that monkfish is a tasty treat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post just said something very funny


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is easily amused.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post does not know any Gregorian chants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes to create South Park characters


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post must watch SouthPark


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a cool user name.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is jus one state away from me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a state I have visited many times and like a lot.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The person above my post has a great insight into what makes a good..or bad..horror movie.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I totally agree with the person above my post.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post has an IQ that rivals Spooky1


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a state I've never visited.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I wish I could say the same, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post uses a strangely eerie yet beautiful avatar.


----------



## Monk

I agree with the person above my post.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post has a quirky sense of humor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post can float without moving (I'm a sinker, big time).


----------



## Monk

The person above my post admits to being a sinker.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I misread the person above my post's post as "stinker"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is all blurry eyed from all her posting.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has a favorite flavor called free and sometimes that can make you blurry eyed as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is working on a yard haunt.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must be working right now.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post lives in my home state


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post was only a little over an hour away from me when they lived in their home state.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post always brightens our day here on the Forum.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I could say the same about the person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was a Halloween bride.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has not yet revealed what "Props for Beginners" he is working on in his garage.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, sadly, person above my post, given my schedule and yard work I haven't started one but I hope to...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post should come to a NJ/PA mnt sometime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is gracious and hospitable.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has a beautiful smile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is probably biased about that smile thing


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is flirting with the person above her post... AGAIN!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is monitoring my flirting activities


----------



## Monk

the person above my post monitors the person above her post's monitoring activities.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is making me think too much


----------



## Monk

the person above my post doesn't like to think too much


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post is a U.S. Marine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is tall enough to be a US Marine.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post likes cats as well as blue puppies.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post has dark auburn hair.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You are incorrect, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has mystery hair.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is looking a little blue around the bolts this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was on the Forum relatively early this morning.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post called me a liar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post used two smileys in a sentence.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is eerily observant.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post never plays the movie pic games.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post knows how to use the "like" feature on here. 

Sadly, I do not.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post would like to learn how to use the 'like' feature.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post should bring the family home for a visit and come meet the crew at a NJ/PA mnt.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has a wonderful idea.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is 4 years younger than I am.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post excels at basic mathematics.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post does not realize that I am an accountant by trade.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is obviously better with numbers than I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post not only makes up stories but also frequently loses on another thread:googly:


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is obviously mistaken again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you should check your facts, person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is quite sly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

All part of the fun, person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post helps make these games fun.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post also makes these games fun and is very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's why there are so many post hos here, person above my post - lots of fun people


----------



## Monk

I would have to agree, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is eerily agreeable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is still working toward that 8X Post Ho thing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I keep reaching for the stars, person above me. Next will be 8k and 43 snails on my face.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I wonder if snail slime is good for your skin, person above my post?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I can't believe the sentence you just typed included snail slime and face, person above my post...


----------



## Monk

The person above my post pretends not to enjoy the idea of snail slime on the face.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is probably sleeping right now


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post must be off from work today and is going to enjoy a long weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes red eye makeup


----------



## Monk

The person above my post probably smiles a lot.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I want the person above my post to come back into the games soon so we can play.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also lives in PA.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is planning on partying it up this weekend.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post is too


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I haven't seen the person above my post around the boards much lately.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post has a long weekend


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^You are correct, person above my post - and I'm very happy about it.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ always seems happy except when it comes to housework


----------



## Joiseygal

^The person above my post shouldn't mention that nine letter word!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I totally agree, person above my post!


----------



## ededdeddy

There you go again person above my post being happy and agreeable


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Ah, person above my post, but I've finished most of the housework!


----------



## Joiseygal

^person above my post feels the same way about housework that I do. I did get a lot accomplished this weekend, but on my outside yard instead.


----------



## randyaz

the person above my post is dangerous with great stuff.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post lives nowhere, but enjoys the heat without the humidity.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post has a vast knowledge of movies... and uses his gift for evil, stumping all those that cross his path with obscure trivia.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post has been to some cool places


----------



## Monk

the person above my post is an amusing person.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post has a lot of post! I can see why because these games are addicting and fun!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Person above my post, you're right. I'm also having fun with the game posts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post just got a hint on the horror pic game.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Cool! Thank you, person above my post... I'll check it out!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows her horror flicks


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post knows everyones horror flicks!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post can't see R-rated horror movies yet (or at least shouldn't without a parent or guardian ).


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post has been away from the boards - hope you had a nice vacation!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very observant


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post has also been away from the boards! Welcome back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person above my post! We had a nice little vacation in Ohio.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is glad to be back


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is also from PA.


----------



## ededdeddy

I sure am person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post believes that clowns hate tangelos.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post better have saved me a slice of birthday cake....


----------



## Spooky1

She didn't want a birthday cake, person above my post. We did go to Outback Steakhouse for dinner and shared a Chocolate Thunder from Down Under (sorry, no leftovers)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post just helped his wife celebrate her birthday this past weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post noticed it was my birthday this past weekend


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is wiser not older


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a delightful town in the Commonwealth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows that Pennsylvania is a Commonwealth.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post got a cool skeleton from her brother.


----------



## Joiseygal

Joiseygal said:


> The person above my post got a cool skeleton from her brother.


Your family rocks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Thanks, JG! They do rock!)


The person above my post wants a brother or sister of her very own.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a rockin' family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wouldn't trade them for anything, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post only worked two days this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post would have liked working only two days this week.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is correct. I would also love to only work 2 days every week.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post would like to work 2 days a week but be paid for a full 5 days a week.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is still in training apparently and needs post-graduate lessons in The Evil.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post either has a photographic memory, or has spent most of his time watching movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must watch a lot of movies, too, because she's really good at the General/Horror Picture games.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has to work in the morning.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is back home in OK after being away for 3 months.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above my post was also out of state for a little while.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

The person above me.. actually lives near me (by a two hour drive).


----------



## Joiseygal

The person about my post has a cool avatar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post had a little trouble applying her red eye shadow


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post had some problems with the rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, we did, person above my post, but at least none of our new plantings got swept away.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post is friends with a gargoyle.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post currently has 666 posts


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post has a location close to a movie that I have on my wall called,"Motel Hell". I hope Hotel Hell isn't anything like the movie Motel Hell. Although you will have some fresh burgers!


----------



## ededdeddy

I LOVE the Movie person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was on the Forum earlier than usual.


----------



## ededdeddy

Managed tyo get out of work early person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you used your time well, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the fourth largest city in Maryland.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post lives in the same state as Hersey Park (I went there many times as a youth).


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post likes seaweed.

Me, not so much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post objects to eating green leafy vegetables from the sea.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above post is close to 10,000 posts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must live in Centralia.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post is the same age as me and is only 20 days older than me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has an eye for older blue men


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is helping me to pump up my post count.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always glad to be of assistance to my fellow hos, person above my post Now we just need ededdeddy and Monk in here to help out.


----------



## Spooky1

Person above my post, do you mind if I help?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your help is always appreciated, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I wasn't sure how you'd feel about me helping "pump up" the PW's, person above my post.


----------



## Joiseygal

The two people above my post are such a cutesy couple!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is enjoying our stupidities


----------



## Spooky1

Did the person above my post call me stupid?:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, are you trying to start a pretend fight, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People above my post are headed to Haunted Divorce Court.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post would be incorrectamundo on that one


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post enjoys using the suffix -amundo in posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not only very observant, but has a good memory.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has a great sense of humor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, thank you, person above my post! It sure beats being grumpy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, person above my post, it does.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is having a quiet evening at home with the puppies.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post probably has her dog at her feet and her man by her side.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually I don't at the moment, person above my post. Dog is upstairs under the bed and the man is playing D&D.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post doesn't mind that her man lets his inner geek free to play D&D.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes to say "Nerd Alert" when I quote lines from the original Star Trek series before the actors say them


----------



## ededdeddy

"Nerd Alert" would be incorrect person above my post..I like the phrase "true Fan" better


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post uses a less negative terminology for descriptions of others' interests.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has reached 8X Post Ho-Dom


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is 10X a ho


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post resides in Hotel Hell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is my favorite person in the world


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Get a room, person above my post :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, person above my post


----------



## Wildcat

The person above my post likes poetry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post writes poetry for threads here.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post makes me happy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

_"AWWWWW", person above my post

Sooky







Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has access to fun emoticons


----------



## Bone To Pick

The person above my post sounds like an emoticonnoissuer. :zombie:


----------



## Spooky1

I think the person above my post just invented a new word.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a new car.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has an incorrigible husband.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is excellent at making cross-thread references.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is working toward Evil Overlordliness.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Johnny Thunder said:


> Get a room, person above my post :googly:


See, person above my post, I am not the only one to tell you guys that! :tonguekin:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also lives in PA.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post sometimes visits Maryland.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post traveled through PA recently.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Spooky1 said:


> The person above my post is excellent at making cross-thread references.


Thank you person above my post.

The person above my post must be on lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I missed being on line at the same time as the person above my post today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is frequently above my post.


----------



## scareme

I can't belive the person above my post doesn't like Mexican food.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I can't believe your incredulity scareme. No gusto los comidas mexicana. Solamente fajitas y quesadillas.


----------



## scareme

What ever you said, I'll take one too, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DC just sold you his first born son and an old cadillac, person above my post

(just kidding...:googly


----------



## scareme

I don't need any more kids, person above my post, but I'll take a look at that car.


----------



## Devils Chariot

the person above me has 10x as many posts as me, but its probably because he never leaves this thread !!!


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post has a lot less posts than me even though hes been here longer


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person two persons above my posts doesn't know that scareme is a girl

The person above my post is probably enjoying his summer off from school by now.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is posting on another game thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you here again, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must be sneaking on at work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What's your excuse person above my post?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I take a late lunch, person above my post.

I haven't seen you in a while person above my post. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We all surf at work here, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Must be nice to be able to do that, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is person above my post, though i work for myself......will i fire me?


----------



## Bone To Pick

The person above my post is apparently experiencing internal conflicts. :cheesykin:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I just gave myself a tongue lashing person above my post.
Need i report this to my union steward..? Wait....I'm not union....CRAP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you're up the proverbial creek without a paddle, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

glad to hangin out with you spooks again person above my post!


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to have you back person above my post. Roxy was just a newbie when you and FE were ruling the game threads.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I'm a newbie anymore, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

lol........roxy and you rule the game threads these days person above my post!!!


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post is a member i havnt yet met


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's just been in stealth mode for a while, person above my post.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post may or may not kill me


----------



## Bone To Pick

The person above my post may or may not still be alive. :winketon:


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post may or may not have a light bulb in his head


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post should be out of school for the year by now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post banned me for talking about school in the summertime


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is playing in the orchestra of a Gilbert and Sullivan play this weekend.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post likes to work outdoors.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post keeps getting mistaken for a male, because of her Drac avatar. You were banned for wearing pink ladies panties, LOL. Well maybe pink isn't your color.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is cooking filet mignon on the grill - yum!


----------



## Bone To Pick

The person above my post is generating envy on this thread.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post gets bossed around by his daughter.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post lives in the same town as me


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is back in the games!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person two posts above my post loves diving almost as much as me!


----------



## gypsichic

its an expensive addiction person above my post


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is agreeable.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post will get to relax tonight.


----------



## gypsichic

are you cooking person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's a good idea, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

and clean up and giving you a massage person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I did the cooking last night, do you think I can get away with take-out person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

depends on what kind of take out person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is the one and only.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has not been above my post in a while.


----------



## gypsichic

nor has the person above my post


----------



## Monk

this is the second time in two days that the person above my post is above my post.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post is a frequent flyer amongst the game threads


----------



## scareme

We need to get together, person above my post.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post lives in the same state as the person above their post, coincidence? I think not.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post lives in a state hotter than mine. Or it could be said in a state hotter than hell.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is absolutely correct.


----------



## scareme

I wish you could convince my hubby I'm always correct, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

If you're always correct, then there's no room for improvement, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey person above my post...guess who?


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ the person above my post must be an artificial intelligence program being tested by the military. How could a human always be on here and have 12,400+ post already?


----------



## gypsichic

he never leaves person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surely he must have to take bathroom breaks now and then, person above my post


----------



## Monk

We don't know that for sure, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, that could get messy, person above my post.


----------



## Monk

As long as I am not the one cleaning it up, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He can always blame it on the baby, too, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post took the day off from work today.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has advanced to the status of Co-Evil Overlord. Well done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post got to play a lot of games yesterday.


----------



## Monk

I had a good time doing it, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what those threads are there for, person above my post


----------



## Monk

I am glad they are there, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They help pass the time when things are slow and they're always good for a laugh as well, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Are you off work today, person above my post?


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is often thought to be a man on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm at work right now, person who is two above my post.

It's that avatar, person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post replies to multiple people above her post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just trying to be efficient, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has her dog getting her teeth cleaned today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She'll have a sparkling smile now, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is reaching 11k posts.


----------



## scareme

I haven't been on the forum at the same time as the person above my post in a long time, even though we are both on daily.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post was winning in another thread for 7 hours.


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post will never keep up with roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

That seems to be true of a lot of people, person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is quite proud of her post whoredom, and deservedly so.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'd like to thank all the other hos who helped me get there, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

the person above my post will soon be the Post Whore Queen


----------



## Monk

I think she may already be, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will I get a crown and sceptre now, person above my post?


----------



## gypsichic

I must have missed the crowning person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I posted faster than you did, person above my post


----------



## gypsichic

i'm not much of PW these days so i'm out of practice person above my post..... lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're back in the game now, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post doesn't get in trouble for surfing during working hours.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has changed her user Title


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think she did that a while ago, person above my post.


----------



## Joiseygal

I have a feeling the person above my post made a online purchase today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just window shopped, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A good friend of mine is visiting the person above my post's state this weekend for an event.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post must be getting a lot of rain the past few weeks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So are we, person above my post. The yard is like a jungle, but the resident toad loves it.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has musical talent, unlike me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post got hungry at 1:30AM (my, you were up late!)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post goes to bed at a reasonable time, lucky girl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I try to, person above my post, but I also like to read before going to sleep, so it can get late in spite of my best intentions


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...and it all depends what the person above my post is "reading"....or just what pictures she's lookin' at??!! lol


----------



## scareme

I bet the person above my post doesn't read Playboy for the articles. lol


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

that magazine has articles, person above my post??!!! (grin)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is an art lover.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post are being naughty


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post assists Santa in keeping track of who is naughty and who is nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is hoping to make the Top 10 on Santa's naughty list


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post knows I have developed a method of converting coal into diamonds, hence my aspirations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is going to be very popular with the ladies who like those big "rocks"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh oh now the person above my post wants to be on my Christmas list.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I'm not a big rock kind of girl, but you could always send me a Halloween prop instead, person above my post


----------



## Monk

The person above my post is not very picky.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, well, I just think diamonds are a waste of money, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post decries wasteful spending.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has 150 friends here on the forum.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post may be related to the count on Sesame Street.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post lives in a state hotter than mine, and we are suppose to hit 100 this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whew, that's not what I'd call balmy weather, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post used an exclamation point in the post above mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has an eye for detail.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Actually, person above my post, I have two of them


----------



## scareme

Have you seen "My Bloody Valentine 3-D" on DVD, person above my post. I'm finding it a little blurry.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm not a big fan of 3-D movies at home so far person above my post.


----------



## scareme

I love them at the theater, but home use has a way to go, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I had trouble suffering through that flick the first time in the theater, person above my post, so I won't be watching it at home - or anywhere - again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post hates to suffer through a horror flick


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happens more often than I would like, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post knows good horror


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been missed here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey person above my post I may be in MD in September for that thang.:smoking:


----------



## morgan8586

Person above my post may be doing some traveling...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, person two above my post!


The person above my post may be an evil minion.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has no idea about the person above her post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is cruisin' for a bruisin':googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nah, person above my post, Morgan loves me like a bruddah.


----------



## Spooky1

Weren't Cain and Abel brothers also, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And look how _that_ turned out, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People above my post - I'm awesome, just ask around LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll reserve judgment on that point until we see you at Horrorfind weekend, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post, I will let you try to pick me out of the crowd and the hilarity will ensue.


----------



## Spooky1

We'll just pick who's best at guessing horror movie trivia, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just look for a hideously deformed mutant, person above my post –and the best part is that I won’t even be in costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you could make a good living as a prop model, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is witty.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will spook to us later.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a nice guy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is tooooooooo kind


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post considers stitches a fashion must


----------



## RoxyBlue

We don't see as much of the person above my post here as we used to


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post hurt her back recently.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post was hungry earlier


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been in stealth mode


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm thinking that I will be more active over the next couple of days Person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is avoiding his "to do" list today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been reviewing his prop "to-do" list.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has sore fingers from reaching just about 11k posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very observant.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

.... don't forget handsome and charming, person above my post. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Post a pic, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post tried to teach me about posting pictures.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you use Photobucket it's easy, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

That's what she told me, person above my post. But I got lost anyway. My son is suppose to show me how.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, you haven't learned how to do that yet, person above my post?:googly:


----------



## scareme

I got stuck, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe we should start a "How to Post Pictures" thread, person above my post (I had to get Spooky1 to show me how to do it when I first started).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a pictures whiz now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a horror movie pictures whiz


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not really, person above my post, I just get lucky now and then knowing things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't give yourself enough credit for your vast wisdom, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, person above my post, I believe in humility and not pretending I know everything about everything which I find quite narcissistic and self-absorbed, and know that while there are some things I know quite well, there is a lot I don't know, so I respect others' views, experiences and opinions on things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know what you mean, person above my post. I still have a few more things to learn before I know everything about everything


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post learns on a daily basis.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, life is short and you gotta learn while you can, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I do the same and self reflect on a daily basis, person above my post, and try to be a better person every day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope Spooky1 and I get to meet you someday, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe this September, person above my post!!! Lunch and drinks - if that's cool - on me


----------



## RoxyBlue

We would be honored, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will have to play "Where's Waldo" at the con in the fall lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we're going to wear T-shirts with our avatars on them so people will be able to spot us, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post had a good supper tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did, person above my post, and it didn't take long to prepare, either.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

ah, so you microwaved some frozen burritos again, person above my post? lol


----------



## scareme

The person above my post must give me the recipe for his mexican dinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is working her way towards 7X Ho-Dom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have a good one, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post just talked to Skullboy. Lucky you. I haven't posted with him in a long time. He was on here all the time when I started. Miss him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows someone I've never met here.


----------



## scareme

You would have liked him person above my post. He was very funny.


----------



## ededdeddy

I am glad to be posting with you again, person above my post. Even though it is hours later


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad to be posting with you and the persons above your post as well, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is glad.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post really wishes he could drink with me sometime, he just doesn't realize it.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post seem to really like beer since they mentioned in another thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if the person above my post will be going to Horrorfind Weekend in Baltimore in September?


----------



## Monk

^ The person above my post lives MUCH closer to Baltimore than I do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It would definitely be a LOOOONG commute for you, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is recruiting HorrorFind attendees.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And we're hoping to get our HauntForum homemade T-shirts ready soon, too, person above my post, so fellow attendees will be able to spot us.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is going to wear a sandwich board and blinking light hat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above my post is cruisin' for a bruisin' again


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post is going to take out your neck bolts person from 2 posts ago


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post resides in some mysterious village in the Commonwealth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post also keeps his home town a mystery


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have to, person above my post, due to my popularity and adoring autograph seeking fans.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How rude of Michael Jackson to take all the attention away from you then, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It will be interesting to see him pop out of his coffin in an hour and launch into "Thriller", person above my post, to kick off his tour........


----------



## scareme

That would be funny, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post rapidly approaches 7k posts.


----------



## scareme

Rapid is a relative word, person above my post. Compared to Roxy, I'm crawling.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is relative to reality.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post wonders "What is real?".


----------



## pyro

the person above my post -is killing time playing games


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is also gaming


----------



## scareme

It's the only legal killing I can do, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad you are so law-abiding, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is glad again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm usually a pretty happy kind of girl, person above my post


----------



## scareme

You'll be happier when you get off work, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a lot of truth to that, person above my post


----------



## scareme

Have you ever known me to lie, person above my post? (Trick question)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do little white lies count, person above my post?


----------



## scareme

That, and the fact I'm a compulsive liar, person above my post. But if I'm a compulsive liar, was I lying when I said that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's too early in the morning to try to figure that one out, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was trying to think but nothing was happening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's not uncommon, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My very good friend visited the person above my post's state this past weekend for an event.


----------



## Spooky1

I hope to see the person above my post at Horrorfind in September.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hoping so too, person above my post, but not finalized yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is playing hard to get


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm a slippery character, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That must be part of your charm, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is going to take a trip yet this summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If going to see a musical at Wolftrap counts as a trip, you are correct, person above my post (plus Horrorfind Weekend hopefully).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must get paid a nickel every time she plugs Horrorfind lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, that's a good idea, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post recognizes my brilliance!~


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have to wear sunglasses in your presence, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wear a bag over my head so as not to scare the townsfolk, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be the Unknown Comic from the Gong Show, person above my post!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

do they still make paper bags, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course, person above my post - how else do people brown bag their lunches?


----------



## Spooky1

^ are you trying to get all our forests cut down to make paper bags person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, there is such a thing as recycled paper, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Glad we could get together for lunch today, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post ate lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was a good lunch, too, person above my post - broccoli chicken bowl at Ricky's Rice Bowl (peanut sauce on mine).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should buy me lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would be happy to do so, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It might get soggy by the time you mail it up here, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll just have to send you dry cereal and potato chips then, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Does the person above my post have any plans for the week end?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post posted this post 4 days ago


----------



## Devils Chariot

the person above my post posted 8 minutes ago, for the 8,370th time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post just posted but three hours behind me.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The person above my post thinks you win a corvette when you get to 10k posts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must be reading my diary again.


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ the person above my post wrote in his diary that he gets tingly when he watches clowns bathe.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must be drinking and posting again.......


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ the person above my post must have the day off. Back to work!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Try to struggle on without me, person above my post - I know it will be hard.


----------



## Devils Chariot

and only 5 more post to go!!!

The person above my post will always be remembered for getting me within 5 posts of a 1000. His name is...uh...umm...eh


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is taking a rest now that they've reached 1,000 posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a Bruce Campbell fan.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a classic and camp horror fan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think they're more fun than some of the more modern films, person above my post


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ The person above my post has 10,000+ more posts than me.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^the person above my post has a great avatar.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post also likes going to horror cons.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a horror kind of guy


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was at the dentist this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I still have all my teeth, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post does not need dentures.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post recently mentioned being inebriated in one of his posts


----------



## Joiseygal

^The person above my post does not look her age. Not saying that her age is old, just saying she looks younger.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is kind


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The person above my post is losing in Last Post Wins...not complaining or anything, though


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you should look again, person above my post


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The person above my post doesn't know what she's talking about


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post makes some kick ass props.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

aww, shucks...

The person above my post is in the Graveyard.....Chat


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will soon be a full fledged ho!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

the person above my post is helping me get there


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to oblige, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post may not see me in Sept as I may not make it to the con.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am totally bummed now, person above my post


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The person above my post has the most mesmerizing avatar ever....what is that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a cool haunt.


----------



## Spooky1

We are going to hire thugs to drag you to the Con in September, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr_Chicken said:


> The person above my post has the most mesmerizing avatar ever....what is that?


LOL, watch the Beatles film "Yellow Submarine".

The person above my post mowed the lawn during the hottest part of the day yesterday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post supervised.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, actually I was in the basement working on a goblin head while he mowed, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is working on new props for the upcoming season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, person above my post, althought the goblin head is for one of Spooky1's projects.


----------



## Spooky1

^The person above my post started on my prop idea since I was procrastinating.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You better order some more eyes in case I mess it up, person above my post


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post ate the last piece of cheese.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no,really, there's more cheese in the fridge - honest, person above my post:ninja:


----------



## Spooky1

Toe cheese doesn't count, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

EEEWWWW, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is revolted.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not revolting.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is rewireing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a cool Lugosi avvie.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm going to be bummed if the person above my post can't make it to Horrorfind weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post loves the classic horror flicks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post seems to know a lot about the person above her post lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Comes of being married almost 21 years, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is thoughtful


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been away for a while - welcome back!


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post is keeping tabs on the person above her post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is making a rare appearance


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post is making one of over 12,000 appearances.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been memorialized as an Empress tarot card on another thread - as have I , and now the battle begins to see who shall be the reigning Empress


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post aspires to baseball cards next.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post is experiencing hotter weather.


----------



## Spooky1

THe person above my post may be getting rain soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post went shopping today.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The person above my post is going to the movies this weekend.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post is a spy for the secret society of zombies....so Ive herd


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a super double secret agent.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post is a "double naught spy"


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post got poked in the eye for being a peeping Tom (Piiiink eye is just a cover).


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is painting a tombstone.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post love to watch Young Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed I do, person above my post. It's a classic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post probably had insane tstorms today like me.


----------



## Spooky1

Heard some thunder before we go up this morning, person above my post.


----------



## rottincorps

I would love to here some thunder here person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is playing a bunch of games this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is wishing today was not Monday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is enjoying her Monday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's true with reference to the time I'm spending here, person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post uses a coffin as a toy box for the tots in the neighborhood


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has a good sense of humor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is able to stop by a little more often here now


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post will only have 1 million posts by Halloween, 2009 if she doesn't get back on the forum within the next 5 minutes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess I better get cracking, person above my post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I'm amazed at the number of postings the person above my post has.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post is getting close to becoming a post whore


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is possibly tired and cranky today from staying up so late last night. (I know I would be.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post started her day with a hot cup of HauntForum


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just don't spill any, person above my post, the stains never come out of your clothes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty good at avoiding spilling searing hot liquids on myself, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post thinks the board is a liquid. Weird! lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post joined 6 months before I did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post are Pennsylvania folks.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is not too far from Pennsylvania (although she is below the Mason-Dixon line).


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is a "Yankee"


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The person above my post yanks it ! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must be a Peeping Tom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post needs new curtains.


----------



## Spooky1

Are you an interior designer, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Negative, person above my post, I had just read about a Peeping Tom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post reads more than just the last post in a thread


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post got my 'joke'


----------



## RoxyBlue

I appreciate humor wherever I find it, person above my post.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post is indeed very amusing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I try to be entertaining, person above my post


----------



## sparky

Person above my post , was that a smile I see???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is from Detroit Rock City.


----------



## rottincorps

I like that song person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does stealth posts at night


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post know a lot about me.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am very observant and frequent visitor here, person above my post.


----------



## sparky

Person above my post , you are a post pro , for i am just a rookie !!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I have never met the person above my post. 

Hello Sparky! My name is Nyx.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've only met the person above my post in the virtual world


----------



## ededdeddy

How have you been? person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quite well, thank you, person above my post. We've missed you here.


----------



## rottincorps

Have I ever been missed in here person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course you have, person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

Thats nice to know person above my post


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post has some awesome costumes and props.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post was up very late last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She probably had lots of company in that, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must have just snuck back into the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm having a very late lunch, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, person above my post, you must be.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the people above my post have been busy during my absence.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I haven't seen you in a while person above my post. Hello!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well hello to you person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post took a vacation from the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wish it was a vacation person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've missed you here, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post has welcomed a lot of people back


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what comes of so many people being away for a while, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is handy with virtual crayons.


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post is a temperance.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post needs a band aid for her avitar


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs sunglasses for his avatar.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The person above my post needs to introduce her avatar to Michael Vick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the person above my post is aware of current events.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post is a post ho queen!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you are the Post Ho King, My Lord Person Above My Post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Wow person above my post, I didn't realize that royalty came with posts!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's an honorary title, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has overtaken the person four posts above.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must be enjoying a late lunch again


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post and her husband are beating me up here by posting in the games section too quickly for me to keep up with.

I always take lunch from 1-2 (unless I have a meeting which is very rare).


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm not even a good touch typist, either, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is still a friend of gargoyles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're actually very nice company, person above my post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The person above my post seems to always be above my post. I promise I'm not a stalker, person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

_Sure_ you're not, person above my post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Ok, well now in this case, I guess I am...(whispers)....person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The truth will set you free, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is now a Buddist monk


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post has most likely planned to use his grill tonight!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Affirmative, person above my post -


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

person above my post...I forgot to add the cold beverage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't that go without saying, person above my post?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The person above my post is very good at making crayon drawings of Tarot cards.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post needs a heat lamp for his pumpkins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post should come visit Maryland sometime.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have been to MD a lot, person above my post - and September is still up in the air....


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The person above my post should really learn to make decisions early so people aren't left wondering about their plans.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

the persons above my post should probably call this off as it's surely filling up the server HD and will send it 2 an early grave!!(w8,that may not be a bad thing...is it?)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The person above my post makes it sound like going to an early grave is a bad thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I look as if I'm stalking the person above my post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Here, I'll help you person above my post! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look behind you, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has the letters R and B in her name.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Person above my post lost me with the letter thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above my post does not know that "Roxy" starts with an "R" and "Blue" with a "B"


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post use to watch the Electric Co.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not if I could avoid it, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post avoids stuff and whatnot and hoopla.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post might be six feet tall


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post doubts my height of 6'5"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe everything you tell me, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post finds some very interesting forum facts out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's probably a sign that I spend too much time here, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post loves games.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is a Smurf on growth hormones.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post thinks I have a square afro too. lol


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be a cubefro, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is trying to decide what to have for dinner tonight.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The person above my post is great at finding quotes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Google and the Internet are wonderful things, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post beat me to this post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just a lucky shot, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Friday person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the same to you, person above my post!


----------



## pyro

so i see your a ho 13 times over -person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I try to set a good example for everyone else here, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is currently papier macheing goblin legs.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is going to have some cool new props this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's likes adding something new every year, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is fiddling around at the moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is trying to make a rehearsal sound much more exciting than it is:S


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is due for her morning appearance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it morning already, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is confused as to time and space.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's probably because I don't have enough of either, person above my post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I heard that's what happens when you get to be in your 50's, person above my post. (lol, I kid, I kid!!)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is getting older by the minute.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're going to have to put on our high heels and go kick some butt on that person above your post, person above my post

(And now I get the "fine wine" reference on another thread)


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post hasn't change a bit since I married her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a highly intelligent husband


----------



## scareme

The person above my post and I are like fine wine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am in total agreement with you, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has been working on new props.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post fools many people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post just had a "milestone" birthday


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post most likely won't see me at the con next month.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say it isn't so, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You're not really missing much person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

You need to find a way to sneak out for the con person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is charming.

The person two above my post underestimates his ability to charm.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

*hums the song from the Lucky Charms commerical to the person above my post.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has been up late tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fiend4Halloween said:


> *hums the song from the Lucky Charms commerical to the person above my post.


LOL, I did exactly that when I saw FG's new by-line

The person above my post lives far from here


----------



## scareme

The person above my post was awake before me this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's see, I think you're at least an hour behind me, person above my post, so that might well be true. I was up at 7:00AM.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will also enjoy Frankenstein Day this weekend!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a Frankstein fan. I love the old Boris Karlof ones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post posted very nice pictures of a Make & Take recently.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should take some pics at the con next month and share.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I agree, person above my post. Share them pix, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's the plan, persons above my post, if we don't forget to take a camera


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Good thing I probably won't be attending, person above my post, as I don't want to break your camera


----------



## Spooky1

I doubt that would happen, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I was so hoping to get a group shot with the person above your post, person above my post


----------



## scareme

You can still get a group shot person above my post, just photoshop him in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will need to acquire a real photo of JT by stealth means then, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post will be making us personalized t-shirts for our day at Horrorfind Weekend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Have a good weekend, people above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We will hold onto the hope that you and other HauntForum people will be able to make it there as well, person above my post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Wish I could make it, but until then guess I'll keep trailing your posts...person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you stalking me again, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is above my post again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So is the person above my post, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy Frankenstein Day to the person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Frankenstein Day to you as well, person above my [email protected] We watched the original Frankenstein movie last night in honor of the day (a day early)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Seems we all had the same train of thought, I watched Frankenstein earlier today, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The classic horror flicks are always worth seeing again, person above my post.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

So have you heard about Rob Zombie remaking the Werewolf and the Blob, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't there a thread about that somewhere here, person above my post?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Yeah, just didn't know if you read about it, person above my post. = )


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very considerate


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post likes to "check in" a lot


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think of them as "strafing runs", person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post lives in a neighborhood that has a HOA. Mine just has neighborhood gossips.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think having an HOA is less of a pain, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is at lunch now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, person above my post, and it's a slightly late one today.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post went to pratice tonight. I hope it went well.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The person above my post knows quite a lot about the person two posts above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We "talk" a lot and read each other's posts on this Forum, person above my post


----------



## Night Watchman

The person above my post has alot of posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My job doesn't keep me nearly busy enough, person above my post


----------



## Night Watchman

The person above my post has a better grasp of the English language than I do, but I've been speaking gooder and gooder lately.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The person above my post is a newbie like me!

(And has a wonderful sense of humor in regards to misuse of the English language)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will someday be an "oldie".


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying us Post Whores are old, person above my post? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speak for yourself, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy weekend, persons above my post - enjoy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person above my post! Were you away for a couple days?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just busy, person above my post, and organizing another bday party for the baby tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a good and thoughtful father, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is also having nice weather this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's true, person above my post - shame I'll be spending a chunk of it in a theater this weekend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll soak up some rays for ya, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So kind of you to do so, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post believes me to be kind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am a good judge of character, person above my post, and besides - your posts just OOZE kindness


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post makes it seem like I need a towel to mop up after my posts. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, person above my post!


----------



## Night Watchman

The person above my post laughs sooo hard that her a%$ falls off (LMAO).


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's one of those quick-weight-loss plans, person above my post


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Person above my post should buy an informercial to market this amazing new weight loss plan.


----------



## Hauntful

The person above me has a passion for pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above has no avatar yet.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I may be in the person above my post's state in the next week or so.


----------



## Spooky1

Let us know when and where, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is repainting a skull (and doing a lovely job, too)


----------



## Hauntful

The person above has a unique name which is pretty cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person above my post. And it's such a non-Halloweeny name, too


----------



## Hauntful

The person above has a fine personality that everyone is dieing to have. You know it, I know it, and we all know it! Right? Right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

People are DYING because of me, person above my post?:googly:


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Person above my post does not seem bothered by the fact that her actions may have lead to someone's death!


----------



## RoxyBlue

All those emoticons I added at the end of my post just scream "I CARE", person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is a caring person.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a really nice guy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post confused this game with the Little White Lie game :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above my post made a funny


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post doesn't lie. At least the PI I hired hasn't caught her lying yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is making up a story about that PI thing


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is amusing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post shares a username with a cartoon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post may come to Maryland soon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Turns out my very good friend left MD this morning and - of all places - is in Philly for a few days! So no trip south of the borders for me this month person above my post. Maybe another time -


----------



## RoxyBlue

You keep dashing our hopes, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is watching some TV tonight after rehearsal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I was putting eyeliner on my goblin prop and listening to Spooky1 reading posts from the Graveyard Chat, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

When will you watch your new DVD, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably this weekend, person above my post. Spooky1 looked at some of it while I was in rehearsal.


----------



## scareme

I can't wait til I get mine, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's going to be nice to see all the haunts in one place at one time, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

I have the last few years, person above my post. I like seeing how haunts change.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This will be the first year we have anything on the DVD, so we'll be able to see how our set up changes over time as well, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

Why are you always above my post, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is rarely above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above my post is often above my post because he starts the day earlier than I do.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

As does the person above MY post......person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's a time zone thing, person above my post


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

This time zone business is confusing me, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Better study up on it, because there will be a quiz at the end of the week, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is turning fun and games into work.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

I agree, person above my post. I've already got enough going on... Now I've got to study time zones?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think of it as mental exercise, person above my post


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

My mentality is exercised enough, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is back in school tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post doesn't have to go to school anymore unless she really wants to.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is getting excited that it is the Hween season.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post could be relaxing with a beer and watching a horror movie at this very moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has decided not to start putting papier mache on his hand prop at this hour of the night


----------



## scareme

What is the person above my post doing up this late?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kicking myself for not getting upstairs to bed, person above my post


----------



## scareme

You'll be sorry in the morning, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I already am, person above my post, not that it's making me get my butt out of this chair and turn off the computer


----------



## scareme

I see the person above my post just passed 14,000. Way to go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person above my post! I had a little help from my friends with that yesterday


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post used a Beatles reference.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're my favorite band, person above my post (which you probably already suspected)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post believes I have suspicions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are completely without guile, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That sounds painful, person above my post.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Been awhile since I've harrassed the person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed, person above my post - oh, and belated happy bday.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Thank You Person above my post....enjoying the early fall


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed, person above my post – ‘tis the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That reminds me of another holiday, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just a little more spooktacular, person above my post.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I agree person above me....alot more fun and creative!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is going to arm-wrestle Haunti to see who's right about the shadowy origins of the hamburger.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Although holding Haunts' hand has it's advanges.....her back gives me an unfair advantage.....
Person above me intends on a movie visit this weekend...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post may end up as a passenger in Haunti's hearse


----------



## Jack Reaper

A dream come true.....
Person above me has been in a streach Hummer


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I have been in a stretch limo, person above my post.


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above me has never bungie jumped...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has made an accurate statement.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is the person above me scared of hights?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, particularly if it involves leaping headfirst with rubber bands attached to your ankles, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy weekend to the persons above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Weekend to you too, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks person above my post - hoping to watch a few films this weekend, go to the movies tomorrow morning, take the baby to the pumpkin festival at the orchard and cap it all off on Sunday with football


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a full weekend for you, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM lives on the east coast.


----------



## Goblin

Person above me will have a special house guest in 3 weeks


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM better pack for hot weather.


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that only kind of weather you have PAM?


----------



## Evil Queen

Seems that way PAM.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought the people above my post were talking about Hell


----------



## Goblin

No. California PAM


----------



## Evil Queen

Same thing PAM. lol


----------



## Goblin

I reserve judgement till I get there. California, not hell PAM. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is taking a cross-country trip.


----------



## Goblin

I am flying across country PAM


----------



## Evil Queen

Hope your arms don't get tired PAM.


----------



## Goblin

It's not my arms I'm worried about PAM


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is worried about his bottom. Do you have someone to keep an eye on it?


----------



## Goblin

It's not my bottom either PAM. It's my leg.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Person above my post has developed an interesting new way to fly involving the legs.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Person above my post has made yummy fly leg soup!


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Person above my post has very... "different" tastes.


----------



## scareme

I used to live in Maine, person above my post. Have you ever been there?


----------



## The Creepster

I once ran over a person from main maybe the person in the post above me knew them


----------



## scareme

Could be, person above my post. Was he an ex elected offical?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is younger than I am


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Persons above my post are much older than I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh sure, make us feel REALLY elderly now, person above my post:googly:


----------



## scareme

Kids now days have no respect for thier elders, do they, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you need help across the street, elders above my post? joke joke


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I going to have to make a special trip to PA just to smack you one, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You'll have to get in line, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, perhaps you should think about selling tickets to bring in a little extra cash for Halloween purchases, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post will be going to Horrorfind weekend this coming weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is my Horrorfind date


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a date.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post posts horror birthday dates


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has a very special birthdate in her family coming up next month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's true, person above my post - Spooky1 has a Halloween birthday


----------



## scareme

Have you gotten him his present yet, person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

the person above my post is no lady


----------



## scareme

And yet, not a man either, person above my post.  I used to get refered to as "him or he" all the time. I guess it's my avatar.


----------



## The Creepster

wow so you would be a handsome women then...person above my post


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the person above my post creeps me out...and that's saying something!


----------



## The Creepster

the person above my post is Dark like me


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post likes to play with matches (it'll make you pee the bed)


----------



## scareme

The person above my post knows to much about the person above his post bedtime secrets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is up early today.


----------



## scareme

Too early, person above my post. Didn't get to sleep til after 3:00.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must have a lot on your mind, then, person above my post (or got lured into playing late night games here)


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post has a very pretty doggie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person above my post, she is indeed a lovely mutt, as was our first dog


----------



## Jack Reaper

Did the person above just kill the thread?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think folks are just a little busy these days, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is a helpful person


----------



## Jack Reaper

Is the person above me kissing up


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's just very observant, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

The person above my post is asking a question not making a post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must be talking about the person above my other post


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post has a good sense of humor


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has a strange sense of humor, that's why I like him.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above me.......what are you doing with that sheep???!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has never seen someone shear a sheep.


----------



## scareme

I'm wondering what the person above my post bought at Horrorfind weekend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go check out the thread "A Day At Horrorfind" in the Gathering and Events forum, person above my post, and all your questions will be answered


----------



## morbidmike

the person above me has no idea what the hell shes talking about (CRACK HEAD) LOL


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above me needs a laxitive or....something lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may be correct about that, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post had fun at the con yesterday, despite me not being there LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You would have been the icing on the cake, person above my post - especially when the cash bar opened


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above me actually agreed with me?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a history buff.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post KNOWS nothing about history


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above doesn't have a history


----------



## morbidmike

the person above me is history


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above me is forgetting history


----------



## morbidmike

Person above me lies too much


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above me know no truth


----------



## morbidmike

person above me thinks truth is that o white thing attached to his gum line that would be a tooth


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above me has a hearing problem


----------



## morbidmike

Person above me has too much time on his hands


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is sponsored by the letter M.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a Frankenstein Fan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True person above my post and an even bigger fan of his soul brotha Blackenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has good taste in horror movies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Let's not get crazy, person above my post. I likes what I likes


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post owes me a drink.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anytime person above my post .......uhm, not my blood though right?


----------



## The Creepster

I don't' know enough to post anything about the person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is derranged in somany ways


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above me is also deranged in infinate ways


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has a fetish for pink leather ankle bracelets


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above me is looking forward to Christmas!!!


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a mall santa

pee on his lap kids


----------



## scareme

I've met the person above my post in a past life.


----------



## morbidmike

I remember that and I will know the person above my post in the future


----------



## debbie5

The person above my post eats saltpeter.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a mall santa's naughty little helper


----------



## debbie5

No, I AM SANTA before the gender reassignment surgery! Fear me.
And the person above my post is getting a stocking stuffed with coal.


----------



## scareme

the person above my post forgot to take his meds again.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post avatar looks like he just got back from a ski trip


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post avatar has double eye infections oh wait that cheesy light must be the doctor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post joined the board in September 09.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post makes awsome threads Cudoo's P.S. also kisses rabbits between the ears hahahahaha


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post compliments me.........I think.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post should swab some alcohol on that kiss


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll drink me alcohol, thank you very much person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I'll stay outta your way then person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should pick up the tab.


----------



## The Creepster

If by dine and Dash person above my post...Iam so broke I can't pay attention..Wah-Wah


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has moths in his pockets.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post needs to buy me some moth balls


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is not allowed to have moth ball's for fear of choking


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a haunted spooky life guard apparently.


----------



## The Creepster

the person above my post is very observant


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in Michigan.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is very preceptive


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post compliments me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are worthy of all good things said about you, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is buttering me up for some reason. She must want me to include her in my will! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, you haven't already disowned all your family and written me in yet, person above my post?!?:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why thank you, person above my post. It sure beats being grumpy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm often accused of being dopey, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm sometimes known to be sleepy, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post needs more coffee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I usually stick with just one cup in the morning, except on weekends, person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

Person above my post prefers haloucigens to coffee she outtta her mind


----------



## The Creepster

you enjoy the simple things in life person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has a crack problem like a plumber!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I do like showing off my skills...person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above altered the post color shame on you


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post don't like change


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post only has a 3rd grade education


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above my post was home schooled....in the basement.....like a lab rat.....and still carries the scars of using the heater vent as a back rest


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been posting frequently this morning.


----------



## Jack Reaper

The person above me sences her 14,000 post mark is in danger....

Not really.....I kid you....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know, person above my post. I think it will be a while before I have a near neighbor in the posting zone other than FE


----------



## morbidmike

Theperson above me is really a nice lady!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

the person above my post is kissing up


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the person above my post had the day off today?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Last Friday off for me for awhile person above me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be in the retail business, person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is even nicer than she was 8 hours ago


----------



## Jack Reaper

RoxyBlue said:


> You must be in the retail business, person above my post.


EEEEK! Not even!

Person above me is still kissing up!


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post sat next to jeaus crist in carpentry class


----------



## Jack Reaper

Who is jeaus, person above me?


----------



## morbidmike

whos is above you person above me


----------



## Jack Reaper

Gaia...person above me


----------



## morbidmike

person above me rides a tricycle to work every day


----------



## Jack Reaper

That is a 1200cc trike person above me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who remembers seeing the bit with the guy on a tricycle on "Laugh In", persons above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

person above me is watching tv land


----------



## Jack Reaper

Person above me went to bed way too early on a Friday night


----------



## morbidmike

person above the person above him is a young child who needs his sleep mommy said so


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is nearing the 1k post mark.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is officially a blogger now


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post will enjoy a lot of movies on TCM this month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oooh, good idea - I hadn't thought about checking TCM for classic horror flicks this month, person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post forgot about this thread!! 

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17464&highlight=tcm


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did - and I posted on it, too, person above my post!


----------



## Draik41895

The person above my post should check out my post in unstructured thoughts


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just did - I see you were in a parade in a non-Halloween decorated town, person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

and I get to wear my mask and cape today,person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

So which of the many masked/caped superheroes are you going to be, person above my post?


----------



## Draik41895

non,maybe some sort of count,person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wear sunglasses so you'll look like a Cool Count, person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

cant see with out my prescription glasses,person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then spray paint the lenses, person above my post


(just kidding - you mom would kill you for that)


----------



## morbidmike

person above me gives out bad advice


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post needs to read the posts better (Questions) before posting


----------



## morbidmike

are you the chief of the post police????person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes playing the games.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post loves the games so much, he has started some games threads himself


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post needs to but her hubby a DVD this week!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He usually buys the new releases when they come out so quickly that I don't have a chance to get one for him, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above me needs to clean out her fridge


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post thinks I'm out to get him


----------



## The Creepster

person above my post likes muppets


----------



## rottincorps

Animal, Sweetums,Beeker,Dr. Tooth


the person above my post knows me


----------



## The Creepster

person above my post has left for the night


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post doesn't know my work hours


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post should be working not posting


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is probably at work right now.


----------



## morbidmike

wrong he's on lunch and may not go back!!! don't tell the boss


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post wants us all to be part of the conspiracy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a lovely horror blog


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is working in papier mache again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is nearing 7k posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will be TOTing with family.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, we'll see how that goes this year, Person above my post!!


----------



## The Creepster

person above my post seems optimistic


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has become a full fledged Post Whore.


----------



## The Creepster

YES...now where is my hat person above my post?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Congrats person above me


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been very active on the threads here lately.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Just sometimes person above me......


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post enjoys quiet time before the kids get up and after they go to bed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post joined the board a year ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it's a very pleasant place to be, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post ...post's alot for only being hrer 1 year


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post posts a lot for only being here a month


----------



## morbidmike

person above me has witty posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's bound to get me into trouble sooner or later, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I'll try to keep you out of trouble, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so helpful and kind, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I thought I was just strange and unusual, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're thinking of Winona Ryder in "Beetlejuice", person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

your supposta say beetlejuice 3 times person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post can count.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post can be counted upon.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post counts on her computer too much


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is counting on scaring TOTs with his new demon.


----------



## Draik41895

soon ill make it closer,person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is nearing the 2k post mark!

and is no longer a hot mess lol.


----------



## Draik41895

i was with kilroy ,person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was with Kilroy, has a scorpion on his face and is nearing 2k posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above my post is posting at light speed tonight.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post has inspired me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope in a good way, person above my post


----------



## Draik41895

onwards towards 2000, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post gives himself Dutch Ovens and laughs about it hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is apparently not talking about cast iron pots.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post used an adverb.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows his parts of speech


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post commissioned art work as a present for her husband's birthday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am glad to see the person above my post back on the Forum - you've been away too long


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is an insane poster (postaholic)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post says he's tall.


----------



## Draik41895

Whats a scaremony, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a frightful ritual, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People above my post it's a play on "Master of Ceremonies".........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above my post thinks I did not know the real answer


----------



## debbie5

Person above my post should be a contestant on "Jeopardy!"


----------



## Draik41895

I could go for teen jeopardy, Person above my post, Im sure of it


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post may be working on a last minute ghost


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post seems to have left the room for a while.


----------



## Spooky1

She lets me on the computer every once in awhile. 

The person above my post hasn't been around as much lately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is taking out the trash right now.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post must still be sleeping


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post likes alliteration.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post remembers terms she learned in English classes


----------



## Night Watchman

The person above my post REALLY, REALLY likes to post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not doing too shabby a job at posting, either


----------



## The Creepster

I like when the person above my post uses the word "Shabby"


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is not too shabby either


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a demon on his front porch


----------



## Night Watchman

Thw person above my post is teaching me to be a post whore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are an apt pupil, person above my post


----------



## Night Watchman

The person above my post expects some rain on Halloween. YUCK!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're expecting the worst but hoping for the best, person above my post.


----------



## DarkLore

As you are a disaplined instructor person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post shouldnt have to worry about snow for halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is counting down for Halloween 2010.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is really excited for halloween 2010 and probably has new props started


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is correct given I have discovered I'm not as useless as I thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows how to build props now AND look scary


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post and hubby had a great Halloween


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is a vintage horror flick fan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is too young to be considered vintage


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must be kidding cause I feel twice my real age.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, but remember it is better to look good than to feel good, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

But, person above my post, what if you never looked good to begin with?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've seen your picture and you are lovely, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must not be online yet this morning.

Thank you, person above my post, you are too kind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will definitely hit 3000 posts before next Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post had lots of cool costumes this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post had one super cool costume this year.


----------



## Night Watchman

My son likes the avitar of the person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post got a rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is playing catch up on the posting this morning


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm trying to get back in the swing person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's like riding a bike, person above my post - you may get rusty, but you don't forget how


----------



## ededdeddy

It is getting better person above my post..just so much to check up on


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that, person above my post - I'm having trouble keeping up with all the new haunt threads with pictures and videos (and we still have ours to post)


----------



## ededdeddy

I placed some new pics in my album person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post should be at work


----------



## ededdeddy

No I shouldn't person above my post. I work third and will be there later.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post should switch shifts and go to work now


----------



## ededdeddy

No thanks, Person above my post. Third is where I like to be.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you doing on third base, person above my post?


----------



## ededdeddy

Thinking about stealing home, Person aabove my post


----------



## morbidmike

dirty mind person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

Person above my post I didn't mean it dirty. So it must be your mind


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above my post has a lovely little mermaid for a daughter


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post wears shark pants like her hubby


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I do still have a pair of shark pants in the dresser, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is full of nice things


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is dilusional


----------



## ededdeddy

you may be right person above my post. Sometimes that is the best way to get through the day


----------



## morbidmike

well said person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes the cut of the person above his post's jib.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is almost a 10K post ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is now one of the top 26 Post Ho's


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is almost at 17,000 post's and her day hasn't begun yet


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is quite the post ho for the amount of time they have been here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has much enthusiasm for this Forum, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must not be on lunch anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed - just finished lunch, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is helping me to up my post ho status to 25th.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am cheering you on from the sidelines, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

good afternoon, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back at you, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

whats lunch break person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something every working person looks forward to and every retired person plans at his leisure, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I choose the 2nd half person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would, too, but I have a few years to go before retirement, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post works in an office with dogs.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post pays close attention to other posts


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post lives in the same state that downtown Owosso is.

And thanks for noticing.


----------



## morbidmike

Why outta all the town in MI would you mention Owosso??? every one knows we only have 1 town in MI and thats Detroit person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Well, person above my post, that is the town I hear about most often in my daily life. What is wrong with downtown Owosso? They have those guys who wear fez hats and drive little beep-beep cars. They also have a cool pizza shop mascot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows more about Michigan than I do


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post shouldn't be that impressed as that is pretty much the extent of my knowledge about Michigan.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post shared all she knows about Michigan.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How much do you know about Michigan, person above my post?


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is no longer winning


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My boss if from MI, person above my post, but I know probably as much as you do.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, I am, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

better look again person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is right, JT beat me to it.


----------



## ededdeddy

I think Iam winning person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I don't think so. The person above my post is also from PA.


----------



## ededdeddy

Why yes I am person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post were in fierce competition


----------



## morbidmike

we don't allow competition on the forum person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think "friendly competition" is okay, though, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post should be a 20K post hore in what, about 3 days?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That might exceed even MY capabilities, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I believe in you, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post just started a new game


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post dances on the roof in his underwear


----------



## ededdeddy

Only when it is warm enough person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, you don't have flannel longjohns to dance in, person above my post?


----------



## rottincorps

Its tee shirt weather here person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

AH I wish person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely a bit on the cold side on our side of the country, person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

It was supposed to rain tomorrow ....I don't think so person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

It is cloudy here person above my post


----------



## rottincorps

The only clouds here are from my old dogs Butt......to much information....sorry
Person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

it is Ok person above my post, made me chuckle


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is offline for the moment.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above my post..where should I start...love that you're here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very kind to me


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post is happy I'm back..........now what about everyone else?......THERE YOU GO TALKING TO YOUR SELF.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is getting mental again


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is on line right now.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post is not


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the person above my post is


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post and her husband are tag teaming me right now in the games thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has reached a new level of post hoing


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post was on the congratulation thread to congratulate me like stink on sh**.  Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I try to be conscientious about recognizing greatness in others, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above mt post told me I'm a high ho


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post just made a funny


----------



## Lady Nyxie

That is a compliment, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post recognizes humor


----------



## RoxyBlue

Humor is one of my favorite tools to use in dealing with life, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has a great sense of humor.


----------



## ededdeddy

That is true person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The persons above my post were able to play games while on lunch breaks


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post has not been on the forum yet this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now, person above my post (and you're not)


----------



## ededdeddy

Don't be sad person above my post I'm here for now


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Now it is my turn to be here, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now neither of the persons above my post are here


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post snuck up on me.

So, now, the question is do I pump up my post count or go to bed "early" like I planned?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might as well pump, because it isn't early anymore, person above my post


----------



## Night Watchman

The person above my post has posted more in the last 2 weeks than I have in my lifetime. 

But I can dare to dream.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is ambitious


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gnite people above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good night to you as well, person above my post


----------



## Night Watchman

The person above my post tutored me in the art of Post Whoring.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is an apt pupil


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is very close to being an 18K post ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very observant


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Thank you person above my post. 

The person above my post is very good at navigating this forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've picked up a little experience while here, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must have gone to bed for the evening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, 11 hours ago? Yes, I hit the sack about that time, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post was an inspiration for a post I did in another game a few minutes ago... can you find the post, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must have been the Banned thread, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Correct you are, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been gaming quite a bit today


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post does quite a bit of gaming every day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It brightens my day and keeps my brain cells from stagnating, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is onto something with that theory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It does take some creativity and fast thinking to keep up here some days, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post had a moment or two to jump ahead of me in game posting while I was on the phone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what you get for trying to watch TV, post, and answer the phone all at once, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must have a camera in my living room.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just remember what you say in your other posts, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post finally let me catch up... now that I am going to go to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is probably out of bed by now.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is correct, but not here to play games with me over lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry I missed you, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post was slackin' today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I was quite the busy bee this morning, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post left a cute little Happy Thanksgiving on my page. Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just wanted to spread some cheer to my Forum buddies, person above my post


----------



## Lady Nyxie

And you did, person above my post. So, thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is polite


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is making a list and checking it twice, but still hasn't asked what size sweater I wear..............hmmm.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is on the list for a onesie from Santa:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my list is never on Santa "Naughty" list (darn :winkvil::tonguevil


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is engaging in wishful thinking


----------



## Spooky1

I try to think positive thoughts, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is positively cute


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> The person above my post is positively cute


So is the person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very sweet.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is very intelligent.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must be having a late lunch like I am today.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, person above my post, when I do get a lunch, I take it from 1 - 2.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like having a later lunch, person above my post - makes the afternoon seem shorter.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I wholeheartedly agree with the person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree with both of the people above my post. The later the lunch the quicker the day


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has left already


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post must be hard at work already this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I actually got in a bit earlier than usual today, person above my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The person above my post is not here to play with me this afternoon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had some employee files to scan, person above my post - not nearly as fun as being here


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post dosent work just posts that her full time job


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not realize I am good at multitasking


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post eats tofu pot pies


----------



## debbie5

the person above my post is not really a "person", per se...


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post makes no sense only cents


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must have been on travel for a while.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has been making some Christmas presents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know your family will appreciate them, too (and that's not sarcasm - Spooky1 has a very nice family)


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my is very thoughtful of her friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a nice guy


----------



## ededdeddy

I should get back to work person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has insight into what Bozo likes, or dislikes, eating.


----------



## ededdeddy

One must know their enemy person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post are two wild and crazy guys


----------



## ededdeddy

We are in GOOD company here. Person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

what happen to all the insults going on here even the Creepster is being nice allt e the people above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

No one wants to risk getting coals in their stockings this time of year, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

bah hum bug person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're on Santa's naughty list for sure now, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post needs to realize there's naughty bad and naughty good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is being naughty bad now:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post shall not talk to Spooky1 like that you shall be a submissive wife like June Cleaver hahahahahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never gonna happen, person above my post:googly:


----------



## ededdeddy

HAving a crazy day person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, a little bit, person above my post. Sometimes computers are evil


----------



## ededdeddy

Mine is strange today too. Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

It must be a computer conspiracy then, person above my post - only a matter of time before they take over the world


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is tryin to start a pandimonium good job


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do my best to keep things lively, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I like dead thing better person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You should go hang out with mummies at a museum then, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post has some great ideas


----------



## Joiseygal

Sounds like the person above my post picked a perfect name for himself.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives to my right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives north of us and should really come down to Maryland for a visit.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post encourages tourism.


----------



## Spooky1

I think she just wants help shoveling snow, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just revealed my secret motive, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post dosent wanna break a nail to the shovel the nails she uses to stab kittens with


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is much kinder than he lets on and would NEVER hurt a poor defenseless kitty.


----------



## morbidmike

reverse psycology dosent work on me person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a snow shovel upside your head, person above my post?:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post tapes her elf ears back to her head before bed trying to stop them from sticking out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, now, that one made me laugh out loud, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is not sending me a X-mas present. That's OK cause I'm not sending her one either.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post does not know I am under her bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Be a doll and clean the dust bunnies out from under her bed while you're there, person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is not scared of the boogie man


----------



## RoxyBlue

Person above my post might actually be the Boogie Man


----------



## morbidmike

I am and dont forget it person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have been warned, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Would you like to sing a duet with me person above my post?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post was trying to get to hell to retrive his Christmas sweater, and ended up under my bed. Were you using a GPS?


----------



## The Creepster

Don't mind me person above my post...


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is the official dust bunnie checker crawling arround under peoples beds ....thats why I dwell in the closets


----------



## scareme

The person above my post will someday come out of the closet. And then we'll all be scared.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is scared of me and should be!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been drinking all the Christmas spirits


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post stole my spirits


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives with bootlegged spirits


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is preparing to host alot of people. The hostess with the mostess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are all the HauntForum members coming to town?

Actually, no parties or guests expected at the moment for anything, person above my post, which works out well because I have too much stuff to catch up on in January


----------



## scareme

I'd like to use it as a catch up month too, person above my post. Too many projects started. Need to finish a few.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are a busy lady, person above my post


----------



## scareme

Just a busy starter, person above my post. Now I need to be a busy finisher.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel your pain, person above my post - I have a Halloween-themed shirt I started sewing for Spooky1 back in October and it's still waiting to be finished


----------



## The Creepster

I also feel you pain person above my post....I still have to finish sewing a loved ones head to the floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope you aren't referring to your well-loved cats, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

No...person above my post...Its my wife.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

She might have something to say about that, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats why I am sewing her head to the floor..person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That must be the "for worse" part of the marriage vows, person above my post:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

No just being duped in to marriage with me person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

She must have liked you for something, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Yes my sensitive, caring nature...and my cats, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can believe the part about the cats, person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post says things people like to hear. At least 13 people liked what she had to say.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I knew those bribes would bear fruit, person above my post:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I think you mean CHEESE..person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post need a better stove


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been away for a while.


----------



## morbidmike

yes outta town again person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You do a lot of traveling, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

I ate your violin person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

What!?!? Now I have to kill you, person above my post:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Ok but I will just keep coming back person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, maybe I should stock up on silver bullets, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

rolled up news paper works best on him person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You give good advice, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is a model for radio commercials


----------



## The Creepster

Thanks for leaving your wallet person above my post


----------



## scareme

Someone is at you door, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey what are you doing here person above my post?


----------



## DarkLore

She's waiting for me person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

what are you doing at the creepsters house you better run person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is giving good advice again


----------



## The Creepster

How can I unleash the evil without enough souls, if you keep telling everyone my plans person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Seems like a lot of the people above my post have started on the New Year's bubbly early lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm saving the bubbly for tonight, person above my post. Drop on by if you're in the area and we'll pour you a mimosa


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks, person above my post, maybe I will do so tomorrow at breakfast.

Around noon when I emerge from bed.


----------



## The Creepster

Sleep is overrated person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, no cutting in and making me edit my post, person above my post!


----------



## The Creepster

you need a kitty cat with thumbs person above my post...they type real fast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe I can train my dog to do that, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

hey the person above my post licked all the salt off my jar of peanuts now all I have is damp peanuts


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Person above my post should try using damp peanuts to develop a new corpsing technique.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post hasn't posted in a while


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post posted enough for person above her


----------



## scareme

the person above my post has already broken a New Year's resolution.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post dosent realize resolutions are made to be broken


----------



## scareme

^I hope the person above my post is housebroken.


----------



## morbidmike

check your rugs person above my post


----------



## scareme

^is that why I had to wash them today, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

no that was the creepster under your bed he had a potty break person above my post


----------



## scareme

Isn't it spooky when the Creepster isn't on here, person above my post? It makes you wonder what he is up to. Did you just hear that?


----------



## morbidmike

he's dead in my basement I told you that person above my post It was an accident


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is accident prone


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is about to have an accident be careful who youy bump into it might be me


----------



## scareme

It's a good thing the person above my post doesn't know where I live.


----------



## morbidmike

I do person above my post


----------



## scareme

I'm moving , person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

I installed a chip in your head last night when you were sleeping person above my post


----------



## haunted canuck

I'm canadian and phoned the border patrol about the PAM


----------



## The Creepster

Thats right he can be arrested for not being polite in Canada...person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is now sensitive


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes to stir things up


----------



## The Creepster

I wish I could stir person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

make her into egg drop soup person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I would but I am out of MSG person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post have started an Evil Cooking School.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post has a voo doo doll of roxy and spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post types slow


----------



## morbidmike

yes I do person above my post


----------



## scareme

Not as slow as I do, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be the winter cold, persons above my post


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post will help me tie down Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Don't tie her to the train tracks, person about my post.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post must not tell the creepster what to do!!!! I got my truck runnin the morbid one is on his way to your house hehehehehahahahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post might want to watch out for sinkholes while driving to our house, mwa hahahaha!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post was lonely this morning. We're here now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for keeping me company, person above my post

And it was definitely odd being the only one on line. I've never seen that happen before during daylight hours.


----------



## morbidmike

your always on line person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is approaching 2X Post Ho-ness.


----------



## morbidmike

it's taking forever person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

But now you are there - congrats, person above my post!


----------



## morbidmike

thanx person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I think your too polite person above my post


----------



## scareme

Polite wouldn't be the word I would use, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must have been up at the wee hours of the morning, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

I have to wee as well person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you are totally demented, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is not here now.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is my newest friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nixie says the person above my post is not mean or ugly


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post sees the best in all (well maybe most ) people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is the best person I know


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post thinks this is the white lie thread.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post takes compliments well


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is occasionally complimentary


----------



## morbidmike

the person abbove me sat next to Bob Hope in kindergarten


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post thinks he's on the Little White Lie thread


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post wants world in piece's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I'd rather have some Reese's pieces, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

RoxyBlue said:


> The person above my post is the best person I know


Roxy I was above spooky1 you silly girl


----------



## scareme

The person above my post gets confused sometimes.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is the most creative in craft class at the old folk's home


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> Roxy I was above spooky1 you silly girl


LOL

The person above my post likes fingerpainting


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post wants to sail nekked with IMU on his pirate ship


----------



## IMU

LOL ... Spooky is gonna kick MY butt now, thanks a lot MM!

The person above my post is jealous of my Pirate Ship!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not live far from Spooky1:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post has started a turf war


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a turff mediator


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post seems to have had the day off.


----------



## morbidmike

wrong person above my post I did inventory and wired a room in a attic and finished wireing a basement


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post seems to be wired


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The person above my post is trying to be "punny."


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post dont post much do he/she???


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

This is true, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen you in a while, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

person above my post found a present today


----------



## The Archivist

Person above my post needs to stop squinting through the blinds, it's giving him wrinkles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post can't figure out why Superman wears his underwear on the outside of his tights.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is about to hit 20 k posts congrats!!!!!I hate you...what who the hell said that?.....stupid alter ego,,,,,heheheehe


----------



## IMU

The person above my post listens too much to the voices in his head!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post thinks clothing is optional:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post likes to share cookies


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post likes to eat cookies while burning metal


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was very kind in asking after me this morning.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is a glass is half full type


----------



## RoxyBlue

Half full of what, person above my post?:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post plays the theme music for IMU on her violin while he's on his excursions of swash bucklyn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post indicates he's tall.


----------



## The Creepster

Person above my post is now "The Man"


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is smoochin booty tee hehehe


----------



## IMU

The person above my post secretly has Pirate music for his ring tone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post makes good non-props


----------



## IMU

The person above my post "Didn't seeeeeeeeee anything"!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course not, person above my post, I just figured it out from your posts


----------



## The Creepster

I recommend not opening the box that was sent person above my post....mailing address boo boo


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is sometimes obscure


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....and I like wearing my bath robe ALL DAY person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Only the voices in the person above my posts head understand what he's talking about.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is also freezing right now.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a funny fella and a new moderator congrats


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Funny looking, true, and thanks, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is too modest


----------



## The Creepster

I think you all need a group hug person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I knew you were a nice guy at heart, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I cant believe your falling for the oldest trick in the book person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you might actually be a nice guy, too, person above my post You just like to hide it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is kind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a good family man.


----------



## IMU

The person above my post is the QUEEN of GOODNESS ... but ... the GODDESS of Post-Hos!  (what a combination)


----------



## morbidmike

RoxyBlue said:


> I think you might actually be a nice guy, too, person above my post You just like to hide it.


that is not true I'm so evil that hell itself spat me back out


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post is only evil in the virtual world.:devil:


----------



## Zurgh

^ has no idea the horror lurking behind the next door....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a creepy avatar


----------



## Zurgh

^ appreciates my terrible photoshop skills.


----------



## IMU

^ will NEVER catch up to the GODDESS of the POST-HO's post count .... even if she took 5 years off!


----------



## morbidmike

^ dont dis my friend or ill saw your wooden leg off then ye shall walk with limp hehehe person above my post


----------



## IMU

^ got me confused with some Indian called ... Walks With A Limp ... person above my post who's Indian name is ... Stumbles With Beers :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

did you call th reservation looking for me???person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm beginning to have reservations about both of the people above my post:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I reserve the right to bann you person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The moderators all love me and will protect me from your evil plot, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

just because your the winner of the haunt ho award for 2010 doesnt carry any clout person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps not, person above my post, but my sweet nature eventually wins everyone over


----------



## morbidmike

barrrrrrf hurrrrrrl barrrf person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope you didn't get any of that on you, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I did thanx for asking queen of the post ho's and illustrius person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You made me laugh, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I warmed your heart..... with a microwave person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

How thoughtful and considerate of you, person above my post:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I think you need to steal a certain hat for me person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The hat is only for Spooky1, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

What If I were to say distract you with something shiny? person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The hat must be guarded at all costs, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

I guess I will have to break down and befriend Spooky...so I can "Borrow" the hat person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may, but he only shares his hat with me, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

I see...well I guess I will leave now person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have a lovely evening, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

So the feel sorry for me approach did not work either huh person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post persistant I'll give him that


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a testosterone thing, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is MINE, MINE, MINE!  (She's allowed to wear my hat too)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post makes me laugh


----------



## Spooky1

I like it when you laugh person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thing, because I laugh a lot, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

But are you laughing at him or with him? person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both, person above my post. He's a funny guy and not afraid of acting foolish


----------



## The Creepster

I see thats what I hear all the time...it makes me drink, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought it was the dry air in Tijuana that made you drink, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

No that makes the donkeys drink:googly: person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess it's a good thing you're not an ass, then, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...because Montezuma's revenge is no fun...person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post does not like the water in Mexico.


----------



## The Creepster

This is very true person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes to lurk in stealth mode here.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats the only way they let me in person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

They know you too well, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I know....its that damn Google...person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now there's Google Map, so you can be seen on your street, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

I know you should go see my place person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks very cosy, person above my post, but isn't there supposed to be a bag of lime in there? (My grandmother kept a bag of lime in her outhouse - which was a two-seater - I have such fond memories of that building:zombie


----------



## The Creepster

No I use lime for tequila, person above my post:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, person above my post!


----------



## The Creepster

When someone calls your violin a "fiddle" do you get annoyed person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

when the maid beats you with a paddel do you get annoyed person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

No...no I do not...person above my post...I like it


----------



## morbidmike

I kinda figured you would person above my post you should try a beating from my butler


----------



## The Creepster

I am not on that side of the fence person above my post...but thanks


----------



## morbidmike

nice...... person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I think I found a hair connected from my nose to my ear person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

thats better than from your nose to your butt person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

can you get male pattern baldness on your chest person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> When someone calls your violin a "fiddle" do you get annoyed person above my post?


Not at all, person way up above my post. I used to know an orchestra conductor who always used that term for a violin, and he was classically trained.


----------



## The Creepster

Thanks person above my post...I was curious about that


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do occasionally play fiddle music, person above my post, but I'm not that good at it.


----------



## The Creepster

I bet your great at everything you do person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You haven't seen my housecleaning, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

I bet its better then the job my kitty cats do..person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cats are real slackers when it comes to housecleaning, that's the truth, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

They do however make up for it by being very good singers person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

My cat used to sing late at night, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

Then you were loved by your kitty very much person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

She was a good cat, person above my post. We used to have conversations and she understood the concept of waiting for me to say something before answering.


----------



## rottincorps

I haven't been around much person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Thats the best....Lord Humongous does that with me person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

rottincorps said:


> I haven't been around much person above my post


Indeed you haven't, person two above my post. Must have been busy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Thats the best....Lord Humongous does that with me person above my post


Talking cats are the best, person also two above my post now


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post likes to post things about the people above her posts


----------



## The Creepster

the person above my post is sleeping in


----------



## morbidmike

nope was up at normal time with the dogs person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Animal alarm clocks are the best person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

except they don't like it when you wind them!!!person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

yes...they get a little feisty when you do that person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post will weld something in the next 48 hrs


----------



## The Creepster

Person above my post your right...just got done TIG welding a frame


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post wants to buy me a tig welder


----------



## The Creepster

I won't do that...but I will show you how to use one.... person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

just buy me one uncle creepster.....please...please...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is needy


----------



## morbidmike

not needy I'm full on greedy person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Both will get you nothing but disappointment person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is invisible.


----------



## The Creepster

To the masses person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post controlls the army of darkness


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....the rest of my times is spent doing charity work person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post waxes his farm truck with mudd


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a nice new avatar


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is a softy


----------



## RoxyBlue

A softy with a core of steel, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I would agree person above my post....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is agreeable this morning


----------



## The Creepster

I hit 4000 post because of you..... person above my POST!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, person above my post - you da man!


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is worshiping the person above her post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post had a little accident with a ladder


----------



## morbidmike

yes I did person above my post good thing i'm immortal


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd keep that a secret if I were you, person above my post. Someone might get the wrong idea and try to stake you:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

there will be no stakeing around here person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Whats wrong with steaks...lots of protein person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

You can get protein from beans too, person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

and gas too person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Thats what Bean-o is for person above my post


----------



## scareme

I don't think I like being below the person above my post, when the conversation is gas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a guy thing, person above my post. The guys I work with like to talk about gas issues also.


----------



## morbidmike

it keeps us from talking about our wives person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I hadn't thought of that, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

thinking is the cause of most problems person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

men dont think of problems only solutions person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

most of my solutions worry people person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

How are your cats doing, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post now has secret super powers.


----------



## The Creepster

person above my post, tell you lovely wife my kitty cats are doing great...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear it, person above my post. I know one went under the knife recently.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has been having a busy month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed, I might have to start penciling you into my schedule now


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is an active senior citizen hahahahaha lol I just pee'd a little


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and those AARP people have been after me for a few years now to join their forces, person above my post, but I think they're a cult


----------



## morbidmike

LOL thats too funny person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post might want to get that "leak" looked at


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post brushes his teeth with a wire brush and c4 for tooth paste


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes goats.


----------



## morbidmike

you be e e e e tcha person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goats are funny animals, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be fainting goats, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do they look like this?:


----------



## The Creepster

your the youtube looking machine person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many good things as well as a lot of crap on YouTube, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

can you find me on you tube person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this you, perosn above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

it is me person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Your the banana right..... person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

no im the flashlight person above my post


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...isn't there a joke in there about not being "too bright", person above my post??!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has not posted much lately - welcome back!


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post has nice hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

I grew it myself, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Well it does not need a hat person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not a hat-wearing person, so that's probably just as well, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Thats what aqua-net is for huh...person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post likes to play pin the tali on the donkey


----------



## The Creepster

yes...and I am not telling who the donkey is....

the person above my post is going to blow his Halloween budget before March


----------



## scareme

What is this "Halloween budget" you speak of, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post claims to not be a lady.


----------



## scareme

Have you heard the song by that name, by Lyle Lovette, person above my post? I love it. That, and for the longest time around here everyone thought I was a guy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, not much of a country guy, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Too bad, person above my post. You need to listen to it, and play it for your wife. Let me know if she laughs or slaps you.


----------



## The Creepster

I have some slightly used cow person clothes for sale person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do you "slightly use" a cow, person above my post?


----------



## scareme

I don't think I'd buy a slightly used cow from the person above your post, would you, person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

I have very good deals on slightly used everything....person above my post


----------



## scareme

Would you have a slightly used mausoleum, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a slightly used body to put in it, person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

I have both of those available person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

At 96, you might be considered to have a mostly used body, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

That would be a nice thought...being used that is....person above my post


----------



## scareme

Are you underused, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you could convince him to be your errand boy, person above my post. That would put him to good use


----------



## The Creepster

I need something to occupy my time while I wait...person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post should be doing squats rite now


----------



## The Creepster

No that was yesterday....today was back, biceps, forearms and abs person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

are you going for mr olympiad person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

No just being prepared for the future and not relying on the medical community person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

whay happens if you tear a muscle or tendon person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

That won't happen if you know how to lift properly person above my post


----------



## scareme

If you need to borrow a heating pad, person above my post, I have two.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is caring


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The person above my post gives compliments.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post dont post much


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I would still like to know how tall the person above my post is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's 3 foot 4 inches tall, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So I got 3 feet and an inch on him, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone with three feet should be on exhibit at the Mutter Museum, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I keep the extra one on a necklace around my neck, person above my post. Very chic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are a true fashionista, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Only a women would know what the heck a "fashionista" is person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That, or someone who knows how to Google word definitions, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has a silly looking husband


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs to clean his glasses


----------



## morbidmike

I have perfect eye sight person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Were you speaking of me, person above my post? :zombie::voorhees:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the person above my post is cute


----------



## morbidmike

I think the person above my post love's the person 2 above her post


----------



## The Creepster

I think you need more iron in your diet person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I think the person above my post love's the person 2 above her post


Nice try, but no cigars, dude

The person above my post likes being in shape


----------



## IMU

The person above my post is going to break the forum post counter before the end of the month!


----------



## morbidmike

the person above me thinks roxy will be his ship wench and feed him grapes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has broken the 3k post mark.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post finds the most unusual news stories to share here


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm bored, person above my post, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You should be working on props then, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Actually, person above my post, I should be *working*.


----------



## morbidmike

me too person above my post but I'm naughty!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So that makes three of us not working now, people above my post WOOT!


----------



## The Creepster

Don't forget me as well person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

How could I ever forget you, person above my post?


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post never forgets a friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed, and it's good to see an old friend back on line, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I'v been right here every day person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you have - you are a good and faithful poster, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I think hes fishing person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post wants to be a moderator and clean house at forum


----------



## The Creepster

No I would abuse my power...person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows himself too well


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post, knows me well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a good person to know...well


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is one of those...No you hang up first....no you hang up first people


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post like to have people "hanging" around his yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you shouldn't give him any ideas, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a great moderator


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post invented parachute pants


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post just had a kitty liter sandwich


----------



## The Creepster

I did...it was smooth person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post knows how to turn off the green light


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post have been chatty tonight


----------



## Moon Dog

Look who's talking, person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know what you could possibly mean, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I want to travel time 2 weeks ahead person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have a bet on something where knowing the outcome would be helpful, person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...yes I do person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you're plotting something, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is plotting to sabotage the creepsters plans


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shhhh, don't tell him that, person above my post:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

dont worry I whispered it person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're very considerate, person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm the sweetest guy I know person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

No more love fests person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I'm my own worst enemy person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've heard you should keep your friends close, but keep your enemies closer, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats only if you plan on taking them out person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just laughed out loud at that one, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I found it!!!!! my lucky couch cushion quarter person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't spend it all in one place, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I'm gonna use tword a down payment on a new Mercedes person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're going to be financing that for a loooong time, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Unless you use pesos person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have any of those, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sadly, the person above my post cannot buy me a burrito south of the border.


----------



## morbidmike

I can.....I'll drive my new mercedes over and we'll go on a road trip person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has hot wheels


----------



## morbidmike

no it's a matchbox person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

If it was then I would call the cops on you person above my post....


----------



## morbidmike

people in the witness protection program can't call the cop's person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post enjoyed watching Paranormal Activity


----------



## morbidmike

I did person above my post but my wife did NOT!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did she cover her eyes during the scary parts, person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

No that makes things worse person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe she needed to cover her ears, too, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats a good idea...your very smart person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure you don't mean "smart ass", person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

No...I would not consider you one of those, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

Mr sensitiveity is a person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you look up the word "sensitive" in the dictionary, his picture is next to it, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Now I have to cry person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I send you a hanky, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

are you talking hanky panky person above my post??


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I think Spooky1 was on another thread, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

no it was the creepster person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

He must have been talking about someone else then, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post love's mixed veggies


----------



## RoxyBlue

That brings back bad memories of high school lunches, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

yeah me too I thought about it cause my wiffey sent me to the grocery store and the were on the list for beef spew <not a miss spell I hate it ....person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like beef barley soup better, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Soup is the perfect food I think person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that used to be an advertising slogan for milk, person above my post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhhh the person above my post is thinking...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It happens sometimes, person above my post - just can't help it


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a well rounded gal when it come's to the ways of the world (not fat)


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I'm glad you clarified that, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I'm not so good with word's person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's okay, I knew what you meant, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Would you like Butter Chicken for dinner person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have choir rehearsal tonight, but you can make it anyway, person above my post It's good as a leftover, too.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a lil song bird


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like to sing-a, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

and feed the pigions-a in the park-a too-a person above my post-a


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my nieces and I fed leftover Girl Scout cookies to the birds down by the Smithsonian Museums years ago, person above my post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Person above my post is an enabler for fat birds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post probably feels like giving a bird to some people on occasion


----------



## scareme

The person above my post will do some shoveling this week end. Keep your fingers and toes dry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've been through round one just on the back patio and are debating whether we want to take a layer off the front walkway tonight or just face a huge task tomorrow, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

you should invest in a snow thrower person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post say's wise things


----------



## scareme

The person above my post says funny things.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post whant's to go to Guam to see her beloved hubby


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs to start using his clay tools.


----------



## morbidmike

I did tonight person above my post and I love them


----------



## The Creepster

So your going to be the next great prop builder sounds like person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I wouldent go that far but I'm giving new things a try stepping outside the ole comfort zone person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stepping outside the comfort zone can be a good thing, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

Only if your wearing a pair of good boots....person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been giving Fick a run for her money with this betting thing


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed...why you want in on the action person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'cause my momma didn't raise no fool, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Ok if you ever change your mind..I'll be right here person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure you will be, person above my post - like a spider in its web:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Yes you catch more flies with honey person above my post:devil:


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is into flies and honey now


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is learning the secrets of clay modeling


----------



## morbidmike

not until I talked to Devils Chariot person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

but you know that he's going to charge you person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs a new spotter


----------



## The Creepster

I do....I do...I am currently accepting applications person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

What qualifications are you looking for, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

he need's an experienced snow shoveler person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, that would definitely qualify me right about now, person above my post:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Just never question my methods person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

dont overdose on goldfish cracker's person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

You can never have too much of a good thing person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

rite on person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Its time to go and be productive person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was off producing......something. Not sure what.


----------



## morbidmike

production is overrated for sure person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is enjoying the winter weather


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post...is convinced that getting rear ended is not fun:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Truer words never spoken, person above my post - I've been rear-ended twice at the same intersection, and last week a salt truck got rear-ended near that same intersection. I think it's a portal to Automobile Hell.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The person above me suffers from an irrational fear of termites.


----------



## The Creepster

I think fleas would be one that would concern the person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post lives in a glass house in a neighborhood of rock throwers


----------



## The Creepster

I say "oh yeah you want a old fashion rock fight do ya" person above my post


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The person above my post has had a long battle with instigating fights


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a nice warm place.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is very good at posting fun articals well done Johnny


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a friend of Johnny Thunder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonder who lucky friend number 200 will be, person above my post? lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have many friends and deservedly so, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a sweetie:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is flirting


----------



## morbidmike

nope trying to be nice person above my post.....Naaa dont like it!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is fighting his true nature


----------



## morbidmike

change is hard person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a lot of cool Halloween props in his haunt.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has some good Ideas for threads and keeps us busy posting


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been posting on some of those threads.


----------



## The Creepster

I have a new friend that is near and dear to you..person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I heard a rumor to that effect, person above my post He is a good friend to have, too.


----------



## morbidmike

who is it person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's talking about Spooky1, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

I now have my official Spooky hat on as we speak.... person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure you look quite dashing in it, too, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is a very kind person.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is 1 cool dude


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post must have gotten the check for him to say that.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is enjoying a new hoodie


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is now friends with the creepster heaven help you my child


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is also a friend of The Creepster's


----------



## morbidmike

yes and we are brother's too person above my post I'm the little brother mom had me when she was 121 yrs old


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is one of those "oops" babies


----------



## morbidmike

yep I'm a woopsie child maybe thats what turned me evil person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you only pretend to be evil, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

The sun is shining, and the kitty cats are singing-a person above my post...its a good day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm waiting to see the video of those singing cats, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I'll show you a cat skeet shooting video I made person above my post ready.....THROW.....bang...bang...bang....meow


----------



## The Creepster

thats a talented cat person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morbid Mike better hope that God is not a cat, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

If God was a cat, person above my post, why would dog be the reverse spelling of God? Dogs Rule!


----------



## morbidmike

well said person above my post you rule bud!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must be back in town.


----------



## morbidmike

why yes he is person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you have a nice trip, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

we had fun and got a ton of work done...I cant believe that I can still work so fast I tore up some kids 1 is 23 and 1 is 28 and they were beat trying to keep up with a 38yr old silly kids mature people rock don't you think person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely agree, person above my post, but I could be biased


----------



## morbidmike

I'm not really mature but I do work fast person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maturity is probably overrated anyway, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I agree along with being happy...person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is very busy rite now


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has two M's in his name.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post gets to watch movies as late as he likes tonight


----------



## Zurgh

The person above my post wants hurt some virus programmers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps I could simply disable them, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post know's all the poke-mon characters


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a super model


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a super person


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post can be kind when he wants to be


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post knows the horror trivia I posted.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I figured it out and just answered it, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I want to know...person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

What would you like to know, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

Will you tell us Person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

do you really care what the person above your post has to say person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is trying to stir up trouble


----------



## morbidmike

I resemble that remark person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You do, indeed, person above my post, but I know you're a mostly good person


----------



## morbidmike

aww shuck's person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post said shucks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post should make a road trip to Baltimore for that Poe thing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm going to see if my friend is free and down for it, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I would be charmed to meet you guys somewhere if you do come down, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

charmed like the tv show person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course, person above my post, so you better watch out:devil:


----------



## Goblin

^ Person above me likes chocolate cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I do, person above my post, and I wish I had some right now.


----------



## The Creepster

I have some...but you won't like it...person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a cake horder


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post really enjoyed watching the new Alice in Wonderland movie


----------



## morbidmike

very much so person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Sounds overrated to me person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I see the invisible person above my post thanks to my super duper x-ray specs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have something in common, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I'm invisible too person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

being invisible is the best way to get things done, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Like robbing a bank person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

yes what bank do you go to? person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is plotting a nefarious deed


----------



## The Creepster

yes...but don't tell anyone, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too late, the authorities have been notified, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The person above my post has done her good deed for the day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a law-abiding citizen


----------



## morbidmike

law abiding is not fun law's were made to be broke by miscreants like me person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

laws are overrated person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I agree 100 percent person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post just reached a new level of posting


----------



## The Creepster

That means he now can be considered for a position ...person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think his position is usually upright, person above my post:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

now your getting technical...person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

Is that a technical foul, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has been called a hobbit by his spouse before


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is too tall to be considered a hobbit


----------



## morbidmike

noone knows anything about the person above my post other than he likes cats,like's to weld,reads the farm report,and win's most all bet's


----------



## RoxyBlue

He also has tattoos, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

I am not very interesting, person above my post, just your average everyday nobody


----------



## morbidmike

so am I person above my post mom raised quiet children


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post are modest and humble


----------



## morbidmike

the person above me like's saying nice things about people


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's mostly true, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Person above my posts loves chocolate


----------



## morbidmike

the person above me likes to fill all the posts


----------



## The Creepster

as do we all person above my post....yes yes MORE MORE


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is encouraging prolific posting


----------



## The Creepster

I was not loved enough as a little Creepster...I have to fill the void somehow, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what the cats are for, person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

what??? cats are for shootin did you say person above my post well thats absurd such talk from a super nice lady tisk tisk tisk


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The person above my post thinks cats are the other white meat.


----------



## Goblin

The person above my post thinks Santa Claus really lives at the North Pole


----------



## morbidmike

he doesent person above my post??? (mike eye's well up and he sniffel's)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a hanky to wipe your eyes with, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have a spare?person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

someones feeling his feminine side...person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

no person above my post I was sad to hear about santa having the north pole forclosed on stupid economy


----------



## Goblin

What is Santa gonna do now person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he can get the Easter bunny to help him out, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

Hes got his own troubles person above my post.... <SNAP> Mmmm Lunch time


----------



## Goblin

The person above my post ate the Easter Bunny! Now who's gonna hide the eggs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you could sub for the Easter bunny this year, person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

I saved the pelt person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you going to make little rabbit fur coats for your cats, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

most cat's are allergic to rabbit furr person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't stop them from eating rabbits though, person above my post


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Doesn't stop me from eating them either, person above my post.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

do you think a deranged easter bunny prop would be good, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not only is that a great idea, but you should start working on it now, person above my post


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The person above my post wants to permanently scar little children


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I will be passing through the person above my post's city's airport in a couple of months


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You should stop by person above my post!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is gracious and hospitable.


----------



## morbidmike

person above my post is takeing a business trip??


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is curious about JT's travel plans.


----------



## Zurgh

the person above my post may post here on HF, on the frequent side.


----------



## Goblin

Person above my post lives in California


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a good person above my post yes that person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post thinks I go on business trips.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a great horror blog.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post seems to be happy all the time


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do seem to be blessed that way, person above my post - or maybe it's just the medication talking:googly::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Your lucky and have good insurance person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post only uses the med's he buy's on the street corner from Duke!!


----------



## The Creepster

cause he's... A, #1 person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post takes good care of himself and should not need meds of any kind.


----------



## Goblin

Person above my post is ready for Easter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed, person above my post, and that's what comes of singing in a church choir - you start to prepare for Easter (and Christmas) early.


----------



## Zurgh

The person above my post can sing way better than I can.


----------



## Spooky1

Have you heard her sing, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has heard me sing many a time.


----------



## morbidmike

does it make his ears bleed person above my post??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not that I've noticed, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

do you sing I like to sing-a in the church choir person above ,my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, no, I don't think that would fit into the liturgy, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

just checking person above my post ...I'v never heard the word liturgy before thats silly aint it


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a church thing, person above my post - it means there's a formal structure to the service.


----------



## morbidmike

Hey I learned something new today whoot!! thanx person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You also learned how to post green links - that's two things new, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

yes I'm a overachiever person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try not to overtax yourself, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post and I did a lot of yard work today.


----------



## morbidmike

is that what you kid's call it these day's person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

We were speaking literally, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did the person above my post wear gloves while working in the yard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did, person above my post - keeps me from getting blisters on my hands and red clay under my nails.


----------



## morbidmike

you guys have red clay there? person above my post I thought they only had that down south


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maryland is definitely a red clay state, person above my post, although not quite as much as further south.


----------



## morbidmike

I learned someting today person above my post thank you!!


----------



## Zurgh

Person above my post thought me MIA.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post wears a lovely fuschia pink color when in stealth mode


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> The person above my post takes good care of himself and should not need meds of any kind.


Yes your right my body is a wrecking machine....only my mind is not well

Want to go with me into the desert, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if Spooky1 comes with me, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I'm with you always, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're my best buddy, person above my post:kisskin:


----------



## Zurgh

The person above my post saw something she would rather forget.:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

would that be a guy in a skirt...oh a "kilt" I mean...person above my post:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

you wear a skirt now person above my post?? to show the muscley leg's I assume


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be one of those "if you got it, flaunt it" things, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

right on person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has alien-looking creatures living in his laboratory


----------



## morbidmike

not any more they left a note there going to your house MUhahahahahahaah to start a 9 state killing spree person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I shall feed them apple butter and they shall become calm and docile, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I am glad I am not paying attention to that person above my post:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

to what person above my post??


----------



## RoxyBlue

He doesn't believe me about that apple butter thing, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I am sorry person above my post...its so unlike you Roxy...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You wouldn't want me to be too predictable, now, would you, person above my post?:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is misunderstood by society and anti social groups through out the nation


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had no idea I was so popular, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I like your new couch its very comfy...person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like we need to put new locks on the door, person above my post


----------



## Zurgh

Just new locks ▲ ????


----------



## The Creepster

Yes that never works....:googly:just like restraining orders:googly: person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

what do they restrain anyway they should be support order's


----------



## The Creepster

I agree person above my post...cause everybody needs somebody sometimes


----------



## morbidmike

thanx person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not working today


----------



## morbidmike

right person above my post I'm laid off and I hate my boss


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry to hear you're out of work, person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

no worries person above my post I never fail to support my family It's the go getter in me I guess I hear the creepster need a good welder to help him out LOL


----------



## The Creepster

If you were in my neck of the woods I would hire you person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

thanx person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Careful, person above my post - I hear that all The Creepster's helpers have to wear frilly aprons when working


----------



## The Creepster

Thats what the "fringe" benefits are for working with Creepster person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think there was a pun hidden in that remark, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Most things in life are puns...person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are ever so wise, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

You think so, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is playing the games section so much he'll be a post whore lickedly split. Uhm sorry for getting so street there, person above my post. lol.


----------



## Goblin

Ha. Ha! I'm just getting started Johnny.....er person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is ambitious


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The person above my post is currently plotting the coordinates to the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Goblin

Can I get in on it person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you in need of some gold, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

I wouldn't turn any down person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise and practical, oh person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

....and Greedy too person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are allowed to have one flaw, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is practically perfect in every way


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post likes practicing restraint


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post chewed through his restraints.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post better watch out because I am on the loose


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post needs a sed-a-give


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post needs to listen for a rumble in the distance


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is that your stomach Person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes it was...but I just ate...now for dessert, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

The person above my post is having the person above his post for dessert.


----------



## The Creepster

Theres always room for more person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

I had my dessert already PAM.


----------



## The Creepster

would that be the spray ? person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Doesn't PAM stand for Person Above Me person above me?


----------



## The Creepster

Whats that... I fell down...person above my post...


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM has fallen and can't get up.


----------



## The Creepster

No I got up...its just that I thought ...nevermind..oh look a penny, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM has pointed out a penny.


----------



## The Creepster

Now what am I pointing at person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is pointing at the ceiling using his middle finger.


----------



## The Creepster

yes...but also at my computer...because its lagging...and I am getting angry..person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Feed the squirrels PAM.


----------



## Goblin

Did you give him any feed PAM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is looking for feedback


----------



## The Creepster

I think the feed back was PAM, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I'm confused, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Do you need to see a shrink, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, a little confusion doesn't need professional treatment, or so say I, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

so say we all person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

the only therapy I need is the one tattoo'ed on my chest..person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

you use tattoos as therapy person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...thats why I have 20 years worth of work on me, I fall asleep when I get tattoo'ed, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

will your therapy end when you run out of untouched skin person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

I have other means but they would rattle most folks , person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would think the endorphins from those long morning runs would be good therapy for you, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't you get the same thing from just walking, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope so, because I hate running, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

With my heart condition, so do I, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Me too person above my post, but it's just cuz I'm lazy.


----------



## Goblin

Walking is much easier on me too, Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have time to see more things when you walk, too, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Especially in Autumn, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's my favorite time of year, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Mine too, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Needs to be a little warmer, people above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I enjoyed chatting with the person above my post yesterday


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post spent quite awhile in chat


----------



## The Creepster

She did, but shes so much fun to talk with person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post should have been outside enjoying the day


----------



## The Creepster

I was, this was last night before I went out to play, person above my post so i did enjoy today very much


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both the people above my post are pleasant to chat with


----------



## Goblin

What about me, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I've ever had the honor of talking with you in the Chat room, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post flexed the golden pipes this weekend


----------



## scareme

The person above my post flexed his muscles this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Afraid not, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post did not flex his muscles this weekend.


----------



## The Creepster

I did do a lot of flexing, and now time to HIT THE WEIGHTS GO HEAVY, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM will be enjoying a hernia later this afternoon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That made me laugh, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Awww I guess I will not post the spaghetti art I made for the person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it Evil Spaghetti Art, person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Or just some pasta glued to a tissue box person above me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That brings back fond childhood memories of grade school art projects, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post is crafty


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is very good at computers and has helped me several times


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been away - welcome back!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awwwwww. Thanks person 2 above my post! I'm not just a pretty face 

The person above my post jumped in before I posted.


----------



## Goblin

Shall I take a switch to them, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is recommending infliction of bodily harm


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't worry person above my post. I won't take a switch to you


----------



## The Creepster

But you could charge admission for that , person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

How much should she charge person above me?


----------



## The Creepster

Not a lot I would think, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Are public floggings not as popular as they used to be person above me?


----------



## The Creepster

Sure but only if theres merchandising involved person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is aware of the public demand for better Happy Meal toys.


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it mostly kids, Person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must be retired.


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is a post Queen like me.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post likes Jello


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope person above me. The person above me likes Jello shots.


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah, but I am afraid of needles, person above my post:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are your tattoos just drawn on then, person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

The Creepster has tattoos person above me?


----------



## The Creepster

I only have a few....like 3/4 of my body, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above me is a piece of work, er, I mean ART


----------



## Goblin

What sort of tattoos does he have, person above me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My guess would be really scary ones, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post beats me to every post I try to make


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be a case of age before beauty, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Then you need to follow along behind me, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

creepster's tatoo's are all the Disney characters rideing in a boat with steam boat Willie person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Sounds neat, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

yep... It's pretty sweet person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately, I can't stand needles or pain, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I can person above my post I got my thumb too close to the table saw the other day and I lost some meat but kept on working then stopped for toilet paper and electrical tape bandage


----------



## Goblin

I went for 2 months before I knew I had congestive heart failure person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think Morbid'd electrical tape fix would help with that condition, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Wish it could, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Agreed, although that would put a lot of cardiologists out of business, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

That and me not being out in public would help out a lot of people with heart conditions, person above my post.....


----------



## Evil Queen

You cause people to go into heat person above me?


----------



## Dark Star

That is what he said person above my post lol


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM has confirmed that Creepster causes people to go into heat. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope he doesn't let it go to his head, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

I have a feeling it will person above me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a guy thing, person above my post:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Ain't that the truth PAM.


----------



## Goblin

Didn't he mean heart conditions, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, he did, person above my post, but we like to tease him 'cause he's such a good natured guy


----------



## Goblin

So am I, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

I'm more fun than a barrel of monkeys, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope you don't throw poo like monkeys do, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Would I do something like that, person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

I have corrected said "Heat" for "Heart" problem people above my post...LOL.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Well now my post doesn't make sense person above me.


----------



## Goblin

That's the way it goes, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll remember what it used to say, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Whatever suits you tickles me plum to death, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Edits buttons would be great for everything...person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

So would eject buttons person above me.


----------



## Goblin

You might accidently eject yourself, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

do you have a ejection seat built in your recliner person above my post


----------



## Goblin

What on earth for, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It helps you get up faster in case of fire, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, right throught the window, person above my post. lol


----------



## morbidmike

would you rather have a few cuts or burn to death person above my post? thats why ejection seat's are a good idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is practical


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you just get out of the recliner and run, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Being ejected is more entertaining for anyone else around to see, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

And infinitely more fun person above me.


----------



## Dark Star

Makes you want to buy one doesn't it person above me?


----------



## Goblin

I will get you one for your birthday, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I have one the creepster made for me but it stabs you in ther sternum when it ejects you its uncomfortable but you get used to it person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

I think I'll pass on that one person above me.


----------



## Goblin

So will I, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the people above my post are nonadventureous lol damn thats a long word


----------



## Goblin

This person isn't into pain, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

pain makes you feel alive person above my post and builds character


----------



## Goblin

Then I should get enough of that from my heart, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I dont consider it a complete day till I bleed a little bit person above my post today I slipped with a file and filed my knuckles and got my palm caught on a nail nice lil gash


----------



## Goblin

I once cut up my arm in 87.....50 stitches to close everything person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

ouch person above my post you win


----------



## Goblin

What did I win, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

more stitche installed by me person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Pass, person above my post.....had to wear the other's for 2 weeks and miss work!


----------



## morbidmike

damn that sucks person above my post


----------



## Goblin

That's what I thought person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post have been comparing injuries this evening


----------



## The Creepster

Oh yeah who wants to compare with me, do you think they would win person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

Been inhured a lot, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

People keep shooting at him, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Apparently they miss him a lot person above my post. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

He lives a charmed life, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Yes, but being completely insane helps out as well, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you are actually quite grounded, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Your ruining my reputation person above my post:googly:


----------



## Dark Star

You better do something nasty Person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

How nasty person above me?


----------



## The Creepster

Not to Roxy...shes too nice...but you person above my post, no problem


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm not nice person above me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person two above my post is selective in his nastiness


The person above my post is wondering about her goodness


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh I know I'm good person above me. Hahahahaha

The person above me should not leave herself open for sassy come backs. Hahahaha


----------



## Goblin

She does that a lot, person above me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that make me an enabler, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post wishes she took today off too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do, person above my post. I'd rather be home with you than here at work any day


----------



## Goblin

Are you two married, Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

We are indeed - almost 22 years, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Congratulations person above me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Ack....smells funky...must be love, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

The person above me is creeped out by the L word.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats cause its overrated, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

ROFL person above me.


----------



## Goblin

Justs about everything's overrated persons above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a post-o holic


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am person above my post. Have 21,350 on another forum and ranked #2


----------



## morbidmike

what forum person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Halloween Forum Person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

O I C person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Many of them here are members of both forums, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

No loyalty person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Just more games to play person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I am a strict follower of this forum person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is very loyal.


----------



## morbidmike

yes I have a tatoo of the site on my booty person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is into booty tattoos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a scary mental picture, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Visuals are your own fault person above me.


----------



## Goblin

Those mental visuals can be very scary sometimes, persons above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Not as scary as what I think about, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Very scary stuff, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He dreams of world domination, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

But I already rule the world, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

no you dont person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM states the obvious.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post forgot the p in tpamp 5 letter's not 4 now your banned for real


----------



## Goblin

Is this Banned person above my post? I Got the wrong game!


----------



## morbidmike

no I'm just banning evil queen cause I want to person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Okay person above my post.......have fun!


----------



## morbidmike

thank you person above my post you are too kind


----------



## Goblin

I try to be person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

you do well person above my post


----------



## Goblin

The ladies tell me I do great, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is quite the ladies man.


----------



## Goblin

So I've been told person above my post. lol


----------



## scareme

If that's what you've been told, then it must be true, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

They know I'm old and harmless.......or hope it, person above my post. lol


----------



## scareme

We may be old, but we're far from harmless, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

You got that right person above my post. lol


----------



## scareme

As long as I'm still kicking, I'll give em hell, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

I always do, person above my post......and 6 months after I'm gone


----------



## scareme

Lol, person above my post!


----------



## Goblin

I've come as close to dying as I want to, person above my post


----------



## scareme

Staying alive gets expensive, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Four prescriptions.....medicare....Gets rough person above my post


----------



## scareme

Beats the alternative, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Yep, person above my post


----------



## scareme

Think I'll be heading to bed, person above my post. Going to breakfast with my daughter in the morning.


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight person above my post, see ya tomorrow


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM has signed off.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah.....but I'm back now. person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Back of what? person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Maybe I should've said I've returned, person above my post. lol


----------



## morbidmike

you gotta watch what you say people here are quick witted person above my post


----------



## Goblin

So am I person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is going to develop carpal tunnel syndrome at the rate he's posting


----------



## Goblin

I am a post demon, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It can be quite addictive, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah. I have 21,450 on another forum person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is concerned with post status.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is working on becoming a full post ho here.


----------



## Evil Queen

I love playing forum games person above me.


----------



## Dark Star

Me thinks Goblin is eying Roxy's post count person above my post lol


----------



## Evil Queen

I do believe you're right person above me.


----------



## Dark Star

So does the Person above my post have plans for the day?


----------



## Evil Queen

Get my 1000 post person above me.lol


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post is a faster poster than I lol

Where is Roxy when I need help?


----------



## The Creepster

Faster what? person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yer killin' me person above me, just killin me! hahahaha


----------



## Dark Star

He knows I mean posting Person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh hey I missed that post person above me.


----------



## Dark Star

Good thing I have reinforcements person above my post or you would never get to 1000!


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM doubts her rapid fire posting abilities.


----------



## The Creepster

Doubt is not a good thing person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

I think you are a better computer person than you let on Person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is discovering new information about the person above her.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post seems to be keeping track


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are all the people above my post having fun today?


----------



## Evil Queen

You betcha person above me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have many good helpers in that, too, person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

Post Person above my post....post!!! lol


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm trying person above me.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post likes to try


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not accept failure


----------



## Goblin

And I always succeed person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Everyone should always try person above me.


----------



## Goblin

I always do person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

More than most, Person above my post


----------



## Goblin

I try harder person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

*best yoda voice* "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'" person above my post


----------



## Goblin

I just use the force, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you should put down the light saber before typing, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

But it keeps people from taking last from me, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That clearly does not work, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Work is overrated, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

So a wise man once said, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM knows wise men.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post knows, thats she knows


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM knows that I know.


----------



## Goblin

Then share the knowledge with everyone Person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

whats a everyonbe person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

Why person above my post, whatever do you mean?


----------



## morbidmike

I cant find that word in spell check person above my post


----------



## Goblin

What word is that, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

what ??? person above my post are you smoking skinny cigarette's?


----------



## Goblin

With my heart condition, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

it might help you know it's considered medicinal now person above my post


----------



## Goblin

I think I'll pass person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has passed on Mike's suggestion


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, I have enough health problems now, person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

Less than some person above my post


----------



## Goblin

But enough Person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I have a lingering cold is that considered a health problem person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM thinks the person above him is a doctor.


----------



## Hauntiholik

the person above my post claims to be Wicked


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM claims to be sweet and innocent. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

She really is, person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

Can she be corrupted person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, she wears special Acme-Brand Anti-Corruption Armor, person above my post.


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is a fan of the Acme brand.


----------



## Dark Star

TPAM doesn't wear her armor on purpose lol


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM knows me sooo well.


----------



## Dark Star

yes I do Person above my post......and I like it!


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM likes me she really likes me! hahahaha


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't the bad crowd sometimes the most fun person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Ohhhh yeahhhhh person above me.


----------



## The Creepster

What about the "Thriller" album person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

What about it person above me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he thinks you borrowed the album from him, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Maybe she did, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

She might want to return it to him before he goes looking for it, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Maybe she broke it, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I'm telling on her person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Be my guest, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

man o man now the creepster is on the hunt for his thriller album person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

I didn't borrow it, I certainly didn't break it, I don't know where it is person above me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tell him that Morbid Mike "borrowed" it from you, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

dont teach that sweet child to lie person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post never lies


----------



## morbidmike

nope I'm a good boy person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're probably an all right kind of guy, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

you don't seem convinced of that ...person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

thou shall not judge people above my post


----------



## The Creepster

What else am I supposed to do all day...person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

flower arranging perhaps person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

lol person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

You can't see it person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

if he could weld flowers he'd do it person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

That might be interesting person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

anything made of burning metals is interesting person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

I have to start my exciting day person above my post...I will catch you later


----------



## morbidmike

well have fun person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

How's your back, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

sore I'm laying on frozen bacon and the pain is not going away bring on the drugs doc!! thakx for asking person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

You can have the bacon as a snack later person above me.


----------



## morbidmike

thats what Im thinking person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you can fry some eggs on your head while you're at it, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Wouldn't the eggs get hairy person above me?


----------



## morbidmike

nope I'm 100 percent bald person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

They say egg is good for the scalp person above me.


----------



## morbidmike

try it and tell me how it work's out for ya person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

I think I shall pass on that one person above me.


----------



## morbidmike

aww come on and show pics of the progress I'll throw the egg's at you if you like person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

How about if I throw them at you and post pics of that person above me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that would be a Youtube sensation, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I 'm in who's gonna video person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ask The Creepster to help out, person above my post. I think he would be a good director of a splatter film


----------



## morbidmike

naw ...he scare's my dog's person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Have they required therapy person above me?


----------



## Dark Star

Does it involve sharing your feelings person above me?


----------



## Evil Queen

On little doggie couches person above me?


----------



## morbidmike

are you seeking mental help person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post spent the day at home


----------



## Goblin

Was he locked in, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has posted up a storm.


----------



## Goblin

Had fun doing it too, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is late gettin her tonight


----------



## Goblin

Went out of town for a couple of hours, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post made it back safely and hit 3000 posts congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was supposed to go back to work today


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post knows playing games is much more fun.


----------



## The Creepster

As do a lot of folks person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

The person above me likes creamy peanut butter.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is strange


----------



## Evil Queen

The stranger the better person above me.


----------



## Goblin

How strange are we talking person above my post?


----------



## Dark Star

Are we not all strange person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Can you define strange person above me?


----------



## Goblin

Not without a dictionary person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post keep's getting here later and later!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is here earlier and earlier.


----------



## morbidmike

I am always around person above my post waiting to bann people


----------



## Evil Queen

It is quite exciting person above me.


----------



## morbidmike

it's a job person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM has 3 dogs on the bed.


----------



## morbidmike

nope not now 1 got down person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

What breed of dogs do you have person above me?


----------



## Dark Star

Are they is babies person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Does he do all that mushy lovey talk to them person above me? lol


----------



## morbidmike

yes mushy talk we call them our kids and 1 boxer and 2 puggles hafy beagle half pug and all cute they make me happy person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Puggles, that's cute person above me.


----------



## morbidmike

never say that again to me person above I almost felt warm and fuzzy BLUCK!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is cold and uncaring. (Is that better?)


----------



## morbidmike

thanx person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post has an image to uphold


----------



## Evil Queen

I think he's been outed person above me.


----------



## Goblin

I think he's so cold he freezes water when he comes in the room, person above me


----------



## The Creepster

Its all the nuggets he eats person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Does he love chicken nuggets, person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

He loves Mc Donalds, I think it will be his down fall person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Does he disquise himself as Ronald MacDonald so he can get free food,
Person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

I do believe hes does person above my post, or was it the Hamburgler or...Grimace


----------



## Goblin

Maybe he's doing all of them so he gets three times as much free food,
person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I dress up as a fry guy person above my post


----------



## Goblin

And they haven't caught on yet, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is thinking of calling the police on that Fry Guy impersonator


----------



## The Creepster

WHy were you not in chat tonight person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM says inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Goblin

Want to know what, person above my post?


----------



## Joiseygal

I think she wants to know how Roxy's workout was person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

aww naughty thought's person above my post


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh you know you were thinking the same thing person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post thinks Mike has a naughty mind


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM has a naughty mind.


----------



## Dark Star

I am a good girl Person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh that's right person above me, it's me who has the naughty mind.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats what happens when you have too much meatloaf, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

It's what comes of having children person above me.


----------



## The Creepster

I am glad I don't know that experience person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Sure you do person above me, you have cats.


----------



## The Creepster

I do? where? person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

They are probably sittin in front of the tv with the remote and a beer person above me.


----------



## Goblin

My cats like to sit on the remote so you have to move them to get it,
person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cats are like that - they like sitting on top of something that's on top of something else, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah. They take over any new furniture brought in the house and don't want
to share it with you Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a roommate in college like that once, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

That's funny, person above my post


----------



## Joiseygal

It looks like the person above my post likes cats since they have that for their avatar?


----------



## Goblin

I have 6 person above my post. 2 inside and 4 outside.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post has THIS many


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is being a goofball.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post likes goofballs


----------



## Evil Queen

This is true person above me. What would life be like without goofballs?


----------



## The Creepster

I think it would be a even more depressing world person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

How's the ol noggin person above me?


----------



## The Creepster

Its good, thanks for the head rub, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

You're welcome person above me.


----------



## The Creepster

So whats next, person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you have a cat with a sock fetish person above me?


----------



## The Creepster

No but I do like sock puppets person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Have you always enjoyed sock puppets person above me?


----------



## The Creepster

Not until just recently person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

What got you interested in sock puppets person above me?


----------



## Goblin

The Creepster is interested in Sock Puppets, person above my post?


----------



## Joiseygal

Did you know that Creepster has such a big collection of sock puppets that he always walks around bare footed person above my post.


----------



## Evil Queen

Does he just keep buy more socks and making puppets person above me?


----------



## Dark Star

Do they have little button eyes person above my post?


----------



## Joiseygal

They do person above my post, but I have a feeling he uses real eyes


----------



## Evil Queen

Where does he get them person above me?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe he robs dead people of their eyes, person above me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or he knows a good taxidermist, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is taking the day off work.


----------



## Goblin

Is today Roxy's day off, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post never sleeps


----------



## Goblin

I do person above my post, just early in the morning.


----------



## The Creepster

If you slept then you will miss something, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

What is there to miss person above me?


----------



## Goblin

There is nothing to miss, person abvove my posts that you can't find out about later


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is asleep.


----------



## Joiseygal

It looks like you wake up around the same time as me person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

I slept in to 430 this morning person above me.


----------



## Dark Star

Wow! Person above my post, Did you get a whole 4 hours?


----------



## The Creepster

person above my post is easily impressed


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is sassy this morning.


----------



## Joiseygal

It's better than being sassy without the s person above my post.


----------



## Evil Queen

Being sassy alone is no fun person above me.


----------



## The Creepster

I think its classy person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

It's classy to be sassy person above me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you can do sass with class, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

No matter what you always make me smile...thanks person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM got all mushy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a good daughter to her mom


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you person above me.


----------



## The Creepster

I can't help getting mushy around Roxy, shes just a very nice gal who makes me smile person above my post


----------



## Goblin

She has that effect on me too, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post are very kind


----------



## Goblin

We try to be Person above my post


----------



## Joiseygal

Can you feel the love person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post wants to learn more about gardening


----------



## Goblin

Flower or vegetables, person above my post


----------



## Joiseygal

I enjoy both person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Do you have a big garden, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is concerned about Joiseygals weed garden


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is now surgeon general?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's trying on careers, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm Mike as a surgeon, that's kinda scary person above me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think his patients would become props by default, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha, I think so too person above me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BTW, I really enjoyed being in Chat last night, person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

It was nice seeing you in there too Person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

I smell love...and it burns my nose person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would you like a Neti pot to put that nose fire out, person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

I have my power washer he could use person above me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That one made me laugh, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

My day is complete, I've made someone laugh, person above me. lol


----------



## The Creepster

No power washing....well maybe a little person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

You'll need it after lifting person above me.


----------



## Dark Star

I think you just want to do the washing person above my post lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe it's a Mom thing, person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

Naw, that is only if you spit on a napkin to wipe his mouth person above my post lol


----------



## Evil Queen

ROFLMAO person above me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is rolling around the floor.


----------



## Joiseygal

PAMP wouldn't it be easy to walk to get where you need to go?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was in Chat last night


----------



## Goblin

So were you person above my post


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above your post was most likely working out person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is spreading rumors:googly:


----------



## Joiseygal

I might spread a lot of things but rumors isn't one of them....wait that didn't sound right?!?!? Anyway I think the person above my post is a very cool lady!


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post had soup for breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lifted weights yesterday


----------



## Goblin

The person above my post wishes she could be home with her husband rather than
working today


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is a post junky


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is secretive.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lives in California


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has a chair made of tin foil


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post likes McDonalds.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is enjoying not being economically viable


----------



## Goblin

How did they do that, person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM lives in Virginia.


----------



## Goblin

TPAM lives in Sacramento


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post has lots of free time


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post just lost a valuable possession


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM lost his mickey d's privileges.


----------



## morbidmike

that's for sure person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post enjoys having online friends


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is very wise


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I just read your other posts and remember what you say, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

Well done person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Very well done, person above my post


----------



## papabear

You would make a worthy adversary, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

So I've been told person above my post


----------



## Joiseygal

The person above my post usually wakes up before I do.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post like's to sleep off her hangover's


----------



## Goblin

Got anything for a stiff neck person above my post?


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post shouldn't sleep in a recliner


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM speaks the truth.


----------



## Dark Star

So what are you doing today person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Was going to clean off my desk PAM but my son is occupying my space. How about you person above me?


----------



## Dark Star

I have some errands to runs and the usual crap here person above my post.


----------



## Evil Queen

I wonder if I can talk the youngest into getting a hair cut today person above me.


----------



## Goblin

Why do you need to ASK, person above my post?


----------



## Joiseygal

Does your eyes hurt you at the end of the day person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

No they don't person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post joined the board in 2009.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I did Person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post confirms my magical ability to read lol.


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you already know that person above my post? lol


----------



## morbidmike

what topic are we talking about person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think JT's magical abilities, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Can he walk down the street and without a momment's notice turn into a 
drugstore, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

I'm lost person above my post I need a map


----------



## Goblin

A map of where, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

a map of where were at in this post person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Weren't we talking about Johnny Thunder's mystical abilities, person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

What did I miss person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you miss hitting your neighbor's roof with that flaming arrow you just shot, person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

I think you missed the boat person above me.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning person above.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How is everyone above my post today?


----------



## Dark Star

Well I for one am well person above my post, and you?


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm doin just peachy persons above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows the person above her post


----------



## Goblin

How are you today, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

why are we making small talk person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Because big talk can get you in trouble person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

Oh I see person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Glad I could clear that up for you person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

where is evryone person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Beats me Person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

I dont want to beat you person above my post


----------



## Goblin

I don't want you to either person above my post


----------



## Joiseygal

Don't let the person above your post be a big bully person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

He won't person above my post.


----------



## Baldzillabill

person above my post posts a lot and likely has more hair than me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a newbie here - welcome!


----------



## Dark Star

Congrats on reaching your 26,000 person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, person above my post! I credit my many co-posters here who are so delightfully entertaining and draw me in


----------



## The Creepster

Its the spiked water you drink person above my post that keeps you coming back for more


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it's ZombieF's subliminal messages doing it, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

Well at least its not superliminal person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That sounds like a made-up word, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

You're not saying Creepster makes up words, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

never mention the creepster's name he dont like it person above my post


----------



## Goblin

He don't like his name person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

not when someone call it person above my post


----------



## Goblin

I don't understand person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is going to get carpal tunnel syndrome if he keeps posting at the rate he's going.


----------



## Goblin

This is slow compared to how I use to be, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if there's a 12 Step Program for Postaholics, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

Is there is I haven't seen it person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Admitting you have a problem is the first step, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is getting close to his 8X post whoredom.


----------



## Goblin

That's great news, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

No it means I have too much free time person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Don't we all, person above my post?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nothing wrong with enjoying life and smelling the flowers person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Who said there was, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post it 5000 posts congrats post master


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post will soon be passed by the person above him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is the best person I know


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is giving me diabetes


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post has been eating too many cookies


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post should not have left them accessible:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes to hide his sweet nature


----------



## Dark Star

I think your right person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I seem to be out matched here, ladies above my post lol


----------



## Goblin

Maybe I can even the odds, person above my post


----------



## Joiseygal

No person above my post just face it women rule!


----------



## Evil Queen

You got that right person above me.


----------



## The Creepster

I am wearing my Sunday dress does that count, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you post a picture so we can make an informed decision, person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Can we post pictures like that person above me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

As long as he is dressed tastefully, it should be okay, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Do I ever do anything tastefully person above my post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't that what I was afraid of person above me?


----------



## The Creepster

I have no class person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Your in a class all your own person above me.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....quarantined....person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes and thank goodness person above me.


----------



## The Creepster

I do not wish my hell upon no one person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM feels the weight of his burden.


----------



## The Creepster

It truly is disturbing person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM likes disturbing.


----------



## Goblin

I think the person above my post is right


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM was thinking.


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everyone person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

I dont person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Are you the exception to the rule, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

most likely person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Welcome to the club person above my post. lol


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post was thinking again


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is thinking "what was I thinking?".


----------



## Goblin

Don't we all wonder that at times Person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is philosophical


----------



## Goblin

Did you just call me Phil Sophical person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

I know thats your alias, person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

Do you know something I don't know person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

Only that aim low, that way you never are disappointed, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Aim for the head and they never bother you again, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is speaking contrary to his true nature


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post is enjoy the internet this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am - and the company, too, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

So am I, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes winged monkeys


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is building a prop for a special friend.


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post is looking for a stress free day


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is aware of my current stress levels.lol


----------



## Dark Star

Yes I am person above my post lol


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is on a diet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post uses a snowglobe for a crystal ball:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't one work just as well as the other, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're probably right about that, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post seems to be easily persuaded


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know that's not the case, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

Your right person above my post, only cause your Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that like saying "thank you for being you", person above my post?:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I see you have eyes and ears EVERYWHERE person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Is Roxy a master spy, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'm more of a "jack of all trades, master of none", person above my post


----------



## Goblin

I'm a "He might not know much, but what he does know ain't worth a darn" sort of person, person above my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would describe what I remember from college classes, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I remember stuff from high school better 40 years later than I
did in high school, person above my post. :googly:


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post has a better memory than I do.


----------



## Goblin

I do, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What were we talking about, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

horseradish ..person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM keeps missing chat time.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post keep's changing the time zone's


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post interrupted my post so I had to edit


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM needs to type faster. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM has a goal.


----------



## The Creepster

The person above my post must have missed


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning person above me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is cordial


----------



## Evil Queen

Sweet and fruity, that's me person above me. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're like a refreshing summer drink, person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

Oh yes person above my post....sometimes she even wears a cute little umbrella.


----------



## Goblin

Does it keep the rain off her, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She might melt in the rain, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Obviously she needs a bigger umbrella, person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post moved this tread to third page.


----------



## Goblin

Moved my tread to a third page, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has passed me in post's


----------



## The Creepster

Thats because you are holding his boa for ransom, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is looking for his spare liver


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has passed 27,000 posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hadn't even noticed that, person above my post!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congratulations person above me!


----------



## Dark Star

I am just trying to get my 1000 person above my post.


----------



## Evil Queen

10 more to go person above me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is rooting for the person above her post.


----------



## Dark Star

This has been a looong 1000 person above my post....lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Going to leave us in suspense person above me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure looks like it, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

She made it person above me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for Dark Star, person above my post!


----------



## Dark Star

Thank you person above my post, you ain't doing too bad either...LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I blame it on all the chatty friendly people here, person above my post They lure me in.


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah, I wouldn't know person above my post, I am rarely here.... ....LOL


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is hott GRRRRRRRR baby GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Do you know something I don't know person above my post?...lol


----------



## morbidmike

yes I look at the pics every day


----------



## Goblin

Any you'sd like to post, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

sorry for my eye's only person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is secretive


----------



## Goblin

Aren't we all, person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Some more than others person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is helpful


----------



## Goblin

Can she help me with my yard work person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Only if I get to tell you what to do while I sit in a lawn chair person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is wise


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post is witty


----------



## Goblin

The person above my post is ALMOST as good a gamer as me...........NOT!


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is facetious hahah I dont know what it means but I like the word


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post has a pink phobia


----------



## morbidmike

you think person above my post?


----------



## The Creepster

but you can do so much with pink...person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

Yes you can Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is agreeable


----------



## Goblin

So are you person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

and so it starts person above my post touchet


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is making a demon


----------



## Spooky1

At this moment I'm on the phone with the person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a coincidence - so am I, person above my post


----------



## The Creepster

I think this is getting out of hand person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I just really like each other, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is in Looooove.


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post needs a vacation


----------



## Goblin

Where do you suggest, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

I dont want a vacation person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Who said you did, person above my post?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I believe he said he did, person above my post.


----------



## The Creepster

You forgot to wipe down then bench after you finished today, person above my post!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post posted Moobs on Roxy's birthday thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post bought me lunch today


----------



## Spooky1

My pleasure person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is very thoughtful.


----------



## Goblin

Love makes people that way, person above my post


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post wishes someone brought him lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish someone would bring me lunch, too, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Give me a couple of hours, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think the person above my post has become a gofer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's bringing us lunch, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Won't it be dinner by the time I get there, person above my post?


----------



## Dark Star

Did you expect then to wait person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

They should if I'm nice enough to bring it to them, person above my post


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy is the nicest person I know person above my post  She'd appreciate lunch from you.


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't that a week ago, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post should buy me a beer.


----------



## Spooky1

I've met the person above my post in person.


----------



## Goblin

Did you buy him a beer, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, he owes me a beer too person above my post.


----------



## morbidmike

hey I like free beer to person above my post it should read these people owe johnny thunder and morbid mike a beer .....yes i like this much better


----------



## Goblin

Who is giving away all this free beer, person above my post?


----------



## Dark Star

Didn't you offer person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he did and is in denial about it, person above my post

(and come on down, JT, and Spooky1 will buy you a beer:jol


----------



## Dark Star

I hear the memory is the first to go person above my post...


----------



## Spooky1

What's the second thing to go, person above my post?


----------



## Dark Star

emmmmmm.....ummmmm...eyesight, yeah that's it person above my post!! ...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not sure about that fact


----------



## Dark Star

Am I ever sure about anything person above my post? LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure about your uncetainty, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

Can anyone be sure of anything, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't the sun come up this morning, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that what that light was, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was almost abducted by aliens this morning.


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post has "been there done that".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did he go and what did he do, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

Did he have a good time, person above my post?


----------



## Dark Star

Won't you have to ask him person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

I thought you might know and save me the trouble of asking person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post my be able to stay up later than me, but I can go to bed earlier than him.


----------



## Dark Star

He can stay up later than most of us person above my post...


----------



## scareme

I agree person above my post. Does he ever sleep?


----------



## morbidmike

not when there is posting to do person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is thinking about wearing electrical tape:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Is that the latest fashion, person above my post


----------



## scareme

I've never worn it, have you person above my post?


----------



## shar

PAMP- has a better connection than me


----------



## scareme

I've been there person above my post, it sucks.


----------



## shar

PAMP is fast with comebacks


----------



## scareme

But not when they count, person above my post. I'll get in a fight, and the next day think "I should have said this or that." lol


----------



## shar

That is because PAMP is a nice person


----------



## scareme

Don't let that get around, person above my post. I think I'm starting to scare Morbid Mike just a little.


----------



## shar

PAMP scares people---this is good!


----------



## scareme

Let's face it person above my post, I'm scared of more people than I scare, hence my name.


----------



## shar

PAMP is like my cat- nice but watch out when enough is enough


----------



## Goblin

Everyone is like that Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post went to Martinsville today.


----------



## Goblin

Not yet, but getting ready to person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a cat in his avvie.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do Person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post agrees with my feline observation.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is good at the horror movie picture game


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has the highest posting tally


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM has a thing for gnomes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He'll deny it, but they're cute little gnomes, aren't they, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is cute (and sitting next to me)


----------



## Goblin

That's nice Person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post likes to stay up late


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is no longer a domestic queen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not really evil to the core


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM is trying to ruin my rep.


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post needs two weeks on the beach sipping something cold......


----------



## Evil Queen

That would be great PAMP, come on out and join me.


----------



## Goblin

Remember the sunscreen person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is concerned about melanoma


----------



## Goblin

Just bad sunburns, person above my post.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post is new to me


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is an old friend who is getting back here more often


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a youngster


----------



## Goblin

So is the person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post can stay up later than me, and I'm up til 3:00 most mornings.


----------



## morbidmike

I get up an hour and a half after you goto bed person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is such a hard worker. It will probably kill him.


----------



## shar

TPAMP is up too late


----------



## scareme

Person above my post, I read your post as TRAMP and I thought, I wonder how she knows. lol


----------



## shar

TPAMP

ohhh tooo funny


----------



## scareme

I got that the second time I read it, person above my post, so I guess my reputation is still in tack.


----------



## shar

TPAMP

reputation is still questionable


----------



## scareme

I was scared of that, person above my post, word has gotten around.


----------



## shar

TPAMP

has gotten around, have you heard the word?


----------



## scareme

SSShhh, person above my post.


----------



## shar

TPAMP

Is shy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes peanut butter sandwiches


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post just LOVES hot, humid weather:googly:


----------



## Goblin

No way person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a jive turkey LOL why did that saying die out


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post is reliving his childhood......


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post had easy access to junk food as a child


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The person above me should use the battle cry "Death from below!!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has not posted for a while - welcome back!


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has reached yet another half ho status


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is asking for a spanking, and I'm just the woman to give him one.


----------



## Goblin

Post pics person above my post. lol


----------



## shar

Forward pictures to me person above my post!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Okay person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

^the person above my post can only post while listening to tiny tim


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has his own personal Creepster in his yard


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post is in a cooler part of the house than me.


----------



## morbidmike

^ the person above my post is whining again


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is trying to stir up trouble on this thread, too:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

shurley you jest person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post thinks Roxy's name is Shirley.


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it Roxy Shirley person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has evil garden gnomes running amuck


----------



## Goblin

Aren't those your gnomes person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is curious about elfen creatures.


----------



## Evil Queen

TPAM has popped out of the shadows again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in the city of the Kings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is king of all he surveys....well, not really


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is the princess of punk rock


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is training gnome special forces.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post had lunch with me today


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post actually wanted to have lunch with me and spooky1 was the alternate


----------



## Goblin

You were the third choice after me person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is delusional


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post are making me smile


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Peson above my post must have a gas leak in her house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a hoot


----------



## Evil Queen

The person above my post has hooters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the person above my post is naughty


----------



## Evil Queen

The person above me is correct.


----------



## Goblin

The person above my post should know if she is correct or not


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post likes to feed the pigeons at the park....with alkaseltzer


----------



## Dark Star

The person above my post is never in chat anymore


----------



## morbidmike

neither is the person above me


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not like tailgaters


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post just got home from church.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not usually go to church


----------



## morbidmike

Blasphemy person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not like peas


----------



## morbidmike

that is a correct statement person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I pay attention to what people say in other threads, person above my post


----------



## Evil Queen

So do I person above me.


----------



## Goblin

How else would you know to respond to their post, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post spends his allowance on comic books


----------



## Goblin

Just part of it and bills always come first person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post uses common sense when it comes to money


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post loves IMU's pirate and wants it and might be thinking of relocating it to her house


----------



## Goblin

Is she planning to steal it person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm just going to send it bus money and a printout of a Google map to my house, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Make sure you give it correct change person above my post. 
......and an umbrella in case it rains!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's covered with monster mud, person above my post - that makes him almost rainproof


----------



## Spooky1

Were would we put him, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

In the guest room person above my post


----------



## Evil Andrew

The person above my post doesn't really have a guest room, just a dirt-floor basement, a shovel, and a bucket of lime.


----------



## Goblin

Have you visited them, person above my post?


----------



## Evil Andrew

TPAMP seldom gets visitors


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post lives in a state where a few of my friends reside.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above me is the same age as me but more mature LOL YEah right!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The persons above my post are little boys at heart


----------



## The Creepster

I think your getting soft, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I belie that statement by kicking some butt, person above my post?:jol:


----------



## Goblin

PAM likes to kick butt.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post said butt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post repeated the word "butt"


----------



## Goblin

Butt isn't it okay to say butt person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post posted 1 day ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a very pleasant man


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has plans for a new prop.


----------



## Goblin

What is it person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a secret until I can figure out whether it will actually work, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Not even a hint, person above my post?


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post wants to be in the loop and I know what the prop is


----------



## lewlew

The person above my post is loopy all right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post doesn't often post in this thread


----------



## lewlew

The person above my post seems to be following me everywhere I post today.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be that magnetic personality you have, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

It attracts the iron in your blood, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a new avvie.


----------



## Goblin

Do you like it, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post poses a question about said avvie (yeah it's cool!)


----------



## Goblin

I found it while I was looking at Halloween pictures, person above my post


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post does not look green


----------



## Goblin

Why should I, person above my post?


----------



## Zurgh

↑ said words & stuff...


----------



## Goblin

Huh, person above my post?


----------



## Zurgh

↑ got a new pic for there Avatar & it may be cooler than the last one...


----------



## Goblin

Thank you person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post might be at a loss for words


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post says I like the simple things in life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, beer is pretty simple, isn't it, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

Do you give it as Christmas presents, person above my post?


----------



## Evil Andrew

PAMP is filled with the joy of Christmas


----------



## Goblin

Halloween and Christmas, person above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes 2 holidays.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes sauerkraut


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has an ambitious prop in the works.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is helping me with that ambitious prop


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has not made mention of said ambitious prop


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post owes me a beer. Or seven.


----------



## morbidmike

The person above my post is a very silly big fella


----------



## Goblin

He is, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes comic books


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post wishes I'd get rid of my comic books (more space for Halloweens stuff then).


----------



## Goblin

I think she was referring to me, person above my post.


----------



## Evil Andrew

TPAMP thinks everyone is talking about him


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has an evil point of view


----------



## debbie5

TPAMP is Red Riding Hood and is shacking up with The Wolf.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is a gameaholic


----------



## Evil Andrew

TPAMP longs for the good old days.....


----------



## debbie5

TPAMP is old and not good today....


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is very perceptive


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post digs classic horror.


----------



## Evil Andrew

TPAMP digs holes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives to the west of me.


----------



## Goblin

PAMP lives north of me


----------



## Joiseygal

TPAMP sent me a nice Thanksgiving greeting on my profile page.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP liked my Thanksgiving greeting


----------



## debbie5

TPAMP needs TPAMPers.


----------



## autumnghost

^TPAMP deserves a good night's sleep


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is worried about Debbie's sleep


----------



## debbie5

TPAMP should be sleepless, too.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP counts sheep to sleep


----------



## debbie5

TPAMP isn't Grinchy at all.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is correct.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post posted that post a week ago.


----------



## debbie5

The person above my post is perhaps not a person, after all. Is he a Who?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post knows an elephant never forgets.


----------



## Evil Andrew

The person above my post knows an elephant.


----------



## Goblin

Are they on a first name basis Person above my post?


----------



## scareme

The mailman brings TPAMP Christmas cards.


----------



## Goblin

Yep.

TPBMP likes to get cards


----------



## scareme

Love them. The person above my post is going to bed soon.


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPAMP likes to watch it snow


----------



## scareme

Yes I do, because it doesn't last to long down here.

TPAMP should get more sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a Forum friend


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post sent me coal for Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post thinks the chocolate Christmas cookies I sent him are coals


----------



## debbie5

The person above my post is not really a blue dog.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes Christmas cookies


----------



## scareme

TPAMP bakes Christmas cookies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a lady


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a lady too a super sweet one!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is a guy


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post likes to wear feather boas


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is reveling in the snowfall.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post should send more snow my direction.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post runs a mean snow blower


----------



## Hauntiholik

The person above my post likes Jeff Dunham.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes Benny Hill


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post likes playing the games.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post changed his avatar recently


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My new driver's license photo, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quite a handsome picture, person above my post:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Flattery will get you everywhere, person above my post lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can give me a hug next time you see me then, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

I'll give you a hug the next time I see you, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you see me now, person above my post?:kisskin:


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I do, you're playing solitaire, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is into hugging JT.


----------



## Goblin

Are you sure person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who ISN'T into hugging me, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what comes of being such a loveable guy, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is watching The night of the Lepus with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a pretty cheesy movie, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

I've seen it person above my post.....there's no cheese in it!


----------



## scareme

Was the person above my post peeking through Roxy and Spooky's window and watching their movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't give him any ideas, person above my post


----------



## debbie5

(Moe-slapping all of you in one big line.)
SNAP OUT OF IT!


----------



## Goblin

Person above my post is a Mole er Moe Slapper.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post posted 5 days ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I wish the person above my post lived in our neighborhood


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is my favorite person.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmm, the feeling is mutual, person above my post:kisskin:


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is in love with the person above her post.

Spooky and Roxy sitting in a tree.
K-I-S-S-I N-G
First comes love,
Then comes marriage,
The comes Willow in a baby carriage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad the person above my post did not have me pushing a baby in that baby carriage


----------



## debbie5

TPAMP was doing the hula hula dance.


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post thinks the salsa dance in done in a spicy tomato based condiment.


----------



## debbie5

^the person above my post likes to pretend he's Jennifer Love Hewitt on "Ghost Whisperer"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post apparently knows deep dark secrets.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is awesome on hauntcast


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has started working on some awesome props


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is watching the Green Hornet marathon on the SyFy channel.


----------



## Goblin

I watched it too person above my post. Remember when it was on Prime time?


----------



## debbie5

(it sucks!)


----------



## Goblin

PAMP thinks prime time is when you eat prime rib


----------



## debbie5

TPAMP is really a goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows what kefir is.


----------



## Goblin

She knows more about it than I do person above my post


----------



## scareme

She's so nice she'll teach you anything you want to know about it, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Debbie or Roxy, person above my post?


----------



## scareme

Debbie, person above my post. She'll even give you recipes.


----------



## Goblin

Will she cook it too person above my post?


----------



## scareme

The question is will you eat it, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

Depends on what it is Person above my post


----------



## scareme

Are you hungry, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is getting snow again


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is the best husband in the world


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is not here now.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has never heard me sing the National Anthem. If he had he'd need to see a Doc about his hearing loss.


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post thinks she's Rosanne Barr


----------



## scareme

Did you see the Super Bowl commercial where she got hit by a log, person above my post? LMAO


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I did person above my post. I like those Snicker commercials.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post took some good pictures of our haunt


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post puts kitty liter in her hubbys sammies for work


----------



## Haunted Spider

The person above my post lurks on the forums at night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's busy mudding drywall during the day, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

I guess that's better than drying mudwalls, person above my post


----------



## scareme

Person above my post is not here tonight. Does he have a date?


----------



## Goblin

You referring to me person who is hanging around above my post


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has 12,670 posts as of right now.


----------



## Goblin

12, 673 now, Person who was above my post but is gone now!


----------



## debbie5

The person above my post has stinky socks & poo poo undies.


----------



## debbie5

Ther person above my post is the person below my post.


----------



## debbie5

Yes, I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post clearly has too much time on her hands.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post gave me a tasty treat for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Goblin

What was it, person above my post?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is curious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a very nice guy

(Goblin, it was a jar of Vermont maple butter)


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post, knows what I like.


----------



## Goblin

Does it come in sugar-free, person above my post?


----------



## autumnghost

^ the person above my post is living vicariously through the person above his post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post just made me laugh


----------



## debbie5

^TPAMP had better only use that maple butter on bread products, and not fellow humans....


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post wants to ruin my fun.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^TPAMP ate all of the valentines chocolates in one sitting.


----------



## Spooky1

^ no, I savor a treat like chocolate and try to make then last, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post gave me a box of chocolates yesterday, which I will share with him


----------



## Goblin

I hope you brought enough for everyone, person above my post.


----------



## scareme

Except you're a diabetic, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

I can have one, party-pooper above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post should never let his nephew drive his car.


----------



## Goblin

I'd never hear the end of it if I did, person above my post


----------



## scareme

Ain't family great, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

I always thought that, person above my post


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

I feel like I post a lot below the person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has time on his hands, person above my post


----------



## Haunted Spider

has a post counter on her desk Person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, my life does not revolve around how many posts I have, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is at a orchestra rehearsal.


----------



## Goblin

She is? Person above my post.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I bet she is not anymore Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's true, although it ran late enough last night to almost qualify for being today, person above my post


----------



## Haunted Spider

Why is it snowing here person above my post?


----------



## debbie5

How did the TPAMP thread become so conversational, The Person Above My Post??


----------



## Goblin

It happens, person above my post


----------



## TheShadows

TPAMP must post all day long.


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP is a newbie (welcome)


----------



## TheShadows

Thanks, TPAMP. Glad to be here, but unfortunately I must exit for now. Have fun!


----------



## Goblin

You get to be defeated by me twice as much Shadow....er. TPAMP.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Stop picking on the new Member, TRAMP. He will soon pass you in posting defeats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above lives not too far from Cleveland


----------



## Goblin

Spiderclimber said:


> Stop picking on the new Member, TRAMP. He will soon pass you in posting defeats.


Shadow is a girl.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> The person above lives not too far from Cleveland


TPAMP just got over the flu


----------



## scareme

The person above my post needs to be careful not to catch the flu either.


----------



## Goblin

I haven't even caught a cold so far this winter, person above my post!


----------



## scareme

Damn, you must be living right, person above my post.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Or under a rock, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was here an hour ago.


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post is planning on working on a prop this evening (I know this for a fact )


----------



## Haunted Spider

TRAMP watched as the prop was worked on and gave pointers which were unhelpful at times.


----------



## Goblin

That's nice of him, person above my post


----------



## Haunted Spider

The person above my post is not a morning person, more like a night owl


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lets skeletons drive his car


----------



## Haunted Spider

you should have seen the looks I got Person above my post. I had a guy fly by me at 85 slam on his brakes and stay next to my car for about 2 minutes trying to figure it out.


----------



## Goblin

I'll bet it was something to see, person above my post


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post has gum on his shoe


----------



## Haunted Spider

you placed chewing gum all around Goblins house didn't you Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wouldn't put it past him, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

I filled his swimming pool full of pirahnas, person above my post


----------



## debbie5

TPAMP enjoys tiny tinned fishes.


----------



## Goblin

No I don't the person above my post


----------



## Haunted Spider

Person above my post filled the swimming pool with geletin


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post thinks an 'Octogenarian' is a really old spider.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is head mistress of a home for old spiders


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP started a home for wayward spiders


----------



## Haunted Spider

TPAMP doesn't like spiders


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is actually a mutant large brained tarantula


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP is good at giving old spiders extreme makeovers


----------



## RoxyBlue

You will be happy that progress has been made on our latest spider, person above my post


----------



## Haunted Spider

Are you going to post pictures Person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, definitely, although we haven't decided whether to post a progress thread or wait until she's done, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

Go with wait until it's done, person above my post.


----------



## PirateLady

The person above my post is a wise spider.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is originally from Tennessee


----------



## PirateLady

the person above my post loves music.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have been to the home of the person above my post and she is a gracious hostess


----------



## Goblin

The person above my post will soon reach the dreaded 33,333 posts!


----------



## PirateLady

The person above my post is jealous of Roxy's posts totals. 

PS... Thanks Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome, person above my post, and tell IMU he's a gracious host, too


----------



## autumnghost

TPAMP is a sweetie pie.


----------



## Goblin

Yes she is person above my post


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^TPAMP has lots of birthday greetings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was in Chat last night


----------



## Goblin

All by himself, person above my post?


----------



## PirateLady

person above my post is a night owl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above the person above my post thinks Haunted Bayou is a guy

The person above my post has two dogs


----------



## Haunted Bayou

(Goblin isn't the first person to think I am a guy)

TPAMP is a referee for Gargoyles


----------



## Goblin

Not that I know of person above my post


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^TPAMP Guards Darkness

(sorry about that Goblin, you were the person above the post of the person above Roxy's post to whom she was referring to...uh er ...you know what I mean person above my post)


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do person above my post.


----------



## PirateLady

TPAMP- posts alot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing better to do with his time, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I do but I do this anyway, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is not here now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither is the person above my post, who, BTW, has a cool blog about horror stuff


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Surprisingly the person above my post is not on right now, unless she is in stealth mode.


----------



## Spooky1

Long time no see, person above my post. We've missed you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What the person above my post said, person above his post


----------



## Goblin

The person above my post is a friendly person


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^the person above my post is trying to catch up with Roxy's post-count and is currently 4th on the member list post-count.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post finds sitting too long to be a pain in the back


----------



## Goblin

Isn't the pain usually lower down, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some of the pains in the butt walk around on two legs, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the truth, person above my post


----------



## Dark Angel 27

person of above my post is very competitive


----------



## Spooky1

the person above my post is working on a $20 prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has an idea for a $20 prop


----------



## Spooky1

I think you have a clearer picture of what you want to do for a $20 prop, person above my post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

and I believe that's always true, person above my post


----------



## Adam I

The person above my post believes she can do it for $19.98.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The person above my post can do it for $19.95


----------



## Goblin

The person above my post got arrested for doing it for $19.95


----------



## Lymans Terms

The person above my post has been doing it since 1995.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the person above my post has a very twisted imagination


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post has an army of creepy dolls sneaking up on her at this very moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had dinner with the person above my post last night


----------



## Spooky1

Let's not tell your hubby, person above my post. He might get jealous.


----------



## Goblin

Why wasn't I invited person above my post?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the person above my post is a wraith on the weekends


----------



## Goblin

I am person above my post?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^i was speculating, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Are you any good at it, person above my post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was up till the wee hours of the morning this morning


----------



## Goblin

I'm up till the wee hours of the morning every night, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post must have no life


----------



## Goblin

Naw I never could get out of my old work hours 7pm-7am person above my post


----------



## scareme

The person above my post keeps me company when I can't sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs to keep better company


----------



## Goblin

There is no better company than me, person above my post.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post rocks three more emoticons.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post attended Blob Fest 2011.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will not be playing D&D on Friday


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has to work today


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is not here now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a really nice guy


----------



## Goblin

Everyone here is really nice Person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes comic books


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post makes me smile


----------



## scareme

The two people above my post give me a sugar rush because the are sooo sweet. Get a room you two!


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post.. last post made me feel ill with that sugar talk


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is actually really sweet, but pretends not to be


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lives in Maryland


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has lots of family around him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs to get some sleep


----------



## morbidmike

the person above my post is a mime


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP speaks fluent mime


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has beautiful cats


----------



## Goblin

^ Tap dances with monkeys


----------



## MrGrimm

^ TPAMP chills with koalas


----------



## RoxyBlue

The people above my post seem to think they are posting on the little white lie thread


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP knows what this tread's rules are! (and know so do I!)


----------



## Zurgh

▲ enjoys a good laugh.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is ready for Halloween


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP Loves comics


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is correct


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP loves posting on HauntForum (16k!!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is slowly working his way toward full post ho status (1000 posts needed)


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is ambidextrous.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP stays up as late as I do......almost


----------



## scareme

I've been try to go to bed earlier. It works sometimes, sometimes it doesn't. lol

TPAMP is smart enough to be sleeping now.


----------



## MrGrimm

RoxyBlue said:


> The person above my post is slowly working his way toward full post ho status (1000 posts needed)


Getting there eh? Future Ho!

TPAMP knows that snickers satisfies


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a thing about Snickers


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP pays attention to what you post in other threads


----------



## scareme

^TPOMP is sleeping right now, as all good people should be.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has picked out a Halloween costume


----------



## scareme

^is not going to wear a costume on Halloween.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is not going to eat *any* chocolate on Halloween


----------



## scareme

^hasn't had a good nights sleep in over six months.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Will take Halloween day off from work...


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as Freddy Kruger and goes to work


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Prefers Marvel over DC


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a big Superman fan


----------



## MrGrimm

(Actually I was pulling for Doomsday)

^ loves the fun & games threads on HauntForum


----------



## Spooky1

^ working rapidly to become a Post Ho.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Recognizes future post-hos just like that!


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes peppermint swiss cake rolls


----------



## MrGrimm

Never tired one! But that sounds like I might enjoy it.

TPAMP plays (or used to) dungeons and dragons


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPBMP likes candy corn


----------



## MrGrimm

Gah! No! I consider it the Paulie Shore of candies...

TPAMP will carve several real pumpkins for Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Maybe one

TPAMP has been to a seance


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope don`t believe in that stuff...

TPAMP believes he`s seen a ghost in his life time


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP shops at Walmart


----------



## MrGrimm

Why yes! Some prices just can't be beat

TPAMP has spare body parts lying around his workshop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post and the person above his post seemed to think they were playing the person below my post game Or maybe the little white lie game:googly:


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has the highest post count on the forum


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP is roughly half the poster Roxy is


----------



## Goblin

On another forum I have 47,000

TPAMP bought something for Halloween today


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah, I wish...

TPAMP Got a Halloween card in the mail


----------



## Goblin

Got two

TPAMP likes scary horror movies


----------



## scareme

TPAMP needs a klenex, Bless you.


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP finally found her cork!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP loves raking leaves


----------



## MrGrimm

Only after Halloween...

TPAMP has Halloween decorations up inside his house all year round.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm wondering if the person above my post speaks French on a daily basis


----------



## MrGrimm

Bien oui! Surtout car la moitié des gens ici ne parlent que le Français! 

Uh, that's a yes.

TPAMP has a managerial position of some sort requiring approving timesheets


----------



## RoxyBlue

(J'ai pris des cours de français il ya plusieurs années)

The person above my post is mostly correct, except I don't approve timesheets. I just nag people to get them turned in so we can bill our clients


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a nag.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

The person above my post sent us a lovely bouquet of spiders


----------



## debbie5

TPAMP speaks the universal language: NICE.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post needs to get a digtal camera so we can see some pictures of her haunt.


----------



## MrGrimm

RoxyBlue said:


> (J'ai pris des cours de français il ya plusieurs années)
> 
> The person above my post is mostly correct, except I don't approve timesheets. I just nag people to get them turned in so we can bill our clients


Haha! That's cool Roxy, you've got a little french in you 

TPAMP Knows how to tell spiders to sit quietly in a bouquet...


----------



## scareme

The secret is hot glue.

TPAMP is a pro at changing diapers.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP likes spagetti


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP didn't have to answer the diaper supposition posted by scareme 

(and yes, I'm am a diaper ninja... I can do it one handed. :ninja:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no skills when it comes to diaper changing, person above my post.


----------



## Spooky1

Wait till I'm 90 and you may have to learn, person above my post.


----------



## MrGrimm

Messages received, persons above my post 

TPAMP owns two, count 'em TWO, cowboy hats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has mistaken Spooky1's fedoras for cowboy hats:jol:


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wears a ten gallon hat


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP has at least 2000 comics in his collection


----------



## Goblin

Way more than than.......50 years worth

TPAMP was sick today


----------



## MrGrimm

Close! My wife was 

TPAMP never smokes near his comic collection


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I don't smoke

TPAMP gives his Jack-O-Lanterns names


----------



## MrGrimm

Never thought of it before... hmmm!

TPAMP will hit 17,000 posts today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post speaks at least two languages fluently


----------



## debbie5

The person above my post is one hot mama!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I think the person above my post needs to get her eyes looked at


----------



## debbie5

The person above my post has no need to worry..my eyes are fine and I'm blatantly heterosexual.


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP Speaks her mind and she's totally cool with that (and so are we!!!)


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a Halloween costume picked out


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, the name says it all 

TPAMP has more Halloween decorations than Xmas ones.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

TPAMP post to more games then I do


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that has to do with his being bored with nothing else to do, which he mentioned somewhere here today, person above my post


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP seems to be a person who pays attention... Nothing gets by her


----------



## QueenRuby2002

TPAMP is a big flirt as well as being bored.


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP owns a few Halloween costumes


----------



## Goblin

Very few

TPAMP sings in the shower


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, I'm livin' up it baby! 

TPAMP has already done his Christmas cards


----------



## QueenRuby2002

You just wish you could see all my costumes

TPAMP has tried to clam severed body parts on his tax return.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is giving MrGrimm ideas that will get him audited should he follow through with them


----------



## QueenRuby2002

TPAMB has caught on to my evil plan. LOL


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP doesn't realize that Canadian tax laws allow for such claims if the body parts are from a dependent.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

TPAMP dosen't realize that murder is murder.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is having wintery weather today


----------



## QueenRuby2002

TPAMP is mean for reminding me.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. They were calling for us to get some too. Luckily it just rained.

TPAMP had a Happy Halloween


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP read some comics today


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP is trying to hit 2,000 posts before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Goblin

Try 18,000

TPBMP has big plans for Thanksgiving


----------



## scareme

Dinner with the kids, same thing as every year.

TPAMP thinks he is playing the game TPBMP.


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP stole Roxy's line


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was a good line and worthy of being stolen, person above my post


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is sleeping right now.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP plays all the games


----------



## scareme

I try

TPAMP has had cold weather. He needs to move to the warmer south.


----------



## Goblin

I am in the warmer South

TPAMP lives in Oklahoma.......but nobody's perfect!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is older than I am


----------



## Spooky1

^ The person above my post is home today, pretending to clean.


----------



## Goblin

^ TPAMP is at work


----------



## kiki

the person above me threatened me with a axe and said I would make a great prop


----------



## Goblin

Hee! Hee! Hee!

TPAMP is having dinner with the family today


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is a vampire and only comes out at night.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP is wide awake right now


----------



## scareme

It must be the prednizone.

TPAMP has said good night for the night. Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is running on Chinese time.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a mad scientist. Well, not really so mad, rather happy.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP moonlights as a Kiebler Elf


----------



## scareme

Nope? I think the person above my post thinks he is playing another game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what comes of posting at 4 in the morning, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

3:22 am actually person above my post


----------



## Drago

TPAMP needs to go to bed earlier.


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post lives between two great lakes.


----------



## scareme

^TPAMP lives between a so-so lake and a puddle.


----------



## Goblin

^TPAMP is ready for Christmas


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has his house all decorated!


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP has some Halloweenish decorations on her Christmas tree.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wants snow for Christmas


----------



## scareme

TPAMP watched a movie this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Several

TPAMP went Christmas shopping this weekend


----------



## scareme

Yes, and I'm worn out.

TPAMP doesn't have a Christmas present bought for me yet.


----------



## Drago

^ TPAMP giving out haunt related gifts for Christmas.


----------



## Goblin

^ TPAMP likes to read The Night Before Christmas


----------



## Drago

I do

^TPAMP has completely forgot about someones present


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP likes A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## QueenRuby2002

TPAMP hates Snoopy


----------



## Goblin

I love Snoopy

TPAMP likes lemonade


----------



## PirateLady

TPAMP is a good person because he likes Snoopy


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post did some waiting today.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP had rain today


----------



## scareme

I wish I lived close enough to the person above my post that I could give him a big hug.


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post needs visit Maryland some day


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wants it to snow


----------



## scareme

The person above my post needs to move near me. 74 degrees today.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is having an ice storm


----------



## scareme

TPAMP went to bed before I did last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think a whole lot of people went to bed before you did last night, person above my post:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

There's a picture of the person above my post in my cube here at work.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes French Toast


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is thinking Halloween thoughts.


----------



## Goblin

I was earlier

TPAMP dresses as a witch on Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post posted 2 days ago.


----------



## Spooky1

^ I wish the person above my post played the games here more often.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I agree, person above my post. We miss Johnny Thunder.


----------



## Goblin

Why are you shooting at him, person above my post?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has been waiting 4 weeks for someone to respond to his last post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a very nice lady who keeps very odd hours


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has the highest post count on the forum


----------



## N. Fantom

I have never met TPAMP


----------



## Goblin

I've never met you either TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has time on his hands


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post got engaged 24 years ago today.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP has super secret special powers that can seek out the weakest and most tragic flaws of the rest of these forum members.......dang you super powers......


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP seems to be as sweet as pie


----------



## Lord Homicide

App crash


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP double posted....shame on you


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey, sorry TPAMP - see second post


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP has a trusting and generous nature, so is easily hoodwinked by unsavory characters such as myself, and deluded into thinking I'm sweet. (but we all know the truth....)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hmm... Wonders about TPAMP


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP is too trusting of Apps


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is the luckiest guy alive, married to the finest woman on the forum!!! And you are lucky you two found each other....I've seen your yard haunt...I know the hours and dedication involved....so sweet.....


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wishes tomorrow was Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP lives every day like it was tomorrow


----------



## Spooky1

^ lives every day like it's 1899


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an IQ of 1899


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a dog hiding under her desk at work.


----------



## Silent Howl

has a skeleton in his closet


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Organizes all the closet skeletons in a big circle and then plays 'Dodge Ball' with a cannon ball....lots of broken bones....lots....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a skeleton for a chauffeur


----------



## Hairazor

Assembles skeletons for a hobby


----------



## Spooky1

^TPAMP like to disassemble skeletons just to see if she can put them back together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is my husband


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP hads to work today


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP likes to watch movies and rewrites the endings so that it is like seeing a new movie every single time.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is really quite perky


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP will go ona Sunday drive


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to sleep in in the morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's those late hours he keeps, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Actually, person above my post, I'm up at 11 am!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

TPAMP forgot to take his meds so he can't sleep.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'll sleep permanently if I don't TPAMP


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is really good at most everything, and blushes when others say so.


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP is a cheeky monkey sometimes,kidding!!! kidding!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives far away from here.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is about 10 feet away from me.


----------



## scareme

The person above my post worked outside today.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP ran the air conditioner today


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP plays golf,just like me!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is a bit of a cheeky monkey!


----------



## graveyardmaster

well thats both of us huh!!! TPAMP thinks she can cook,but she can"t,hey im sure ive seen you on that programme,can"t cook,won"t cook, huh!! huh!!huh!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP thinks he can out cook me, but he is sadly mistaken because I am fierce with the saute pan!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yawn!!! yawn!!! yawn!!! don"t think so pumpkin5!!!

TPAMP seriously can"t cook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post is trying to start a kitchen clash


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP will referee the Kitchen Clash and concur with the Gourd Head that GYM is just way off on his superiority and concede the victory to the squash head...ie...ME!!!!!sweeetttt!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is in stealth mode


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP had rain today


----------



## RoxyBlue

If we did, I missed it, person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is taking a day off work.


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP abbreviates Maryland whereas the person above his post spells it out.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: TPAMP will referee the Kitchen Clash and concur with the Gourd Head that GYM is just way off on his superiority and concede the victory to the squash head...ie...ME!!!!!sweeetttt!


hey pumpkin5,stick to the day job huh!!! if you can"t stand the heat,stay out of the kitchen huh!!!

TPAMP like a cold beer!!


----------



## Moon Dog

I prefer Captain Morgan & Coke, person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you pour one for me as well, person above my post?


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is my favorite person in the world


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is so 'doe-eyed' in love with his wifey....so very sweet!


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP likes reading books


----------



## Spooky1

^ recently celebrated his Queen's Diamond Jubilee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is my favorite person, too:kisskin:


----------



## Lord Homicide

graveyardmaster said:


> TPAMP like a cold beer!!


Amen brother!

TPAMP is a nice lady


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP likes carving pumpkins just like me!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been busy posting today


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP likes eating chocolate's while watching her favorite tv programmes!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is a jeans and tshirt kind of guy.


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP is one of my forum friends!!!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has the day off


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a night owl


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP likes to do a bit of gardening!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is an avid golfer and used to think he was a better cook than me...but now I think he is coming around... and is realizing the gourd head can really cook!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP really enjoys going to the Coast


----------



## Goblin

Which one? I've been to both?

TPAMP likes to make sandcastles


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP wishes he lived in a sand castle.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP has such a big heart and would do anything for a friend. (but is a great prank player as well...so beware...)


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP makes me laugh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laughter is good for the body and soul, person above my post


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: TPAMP is an avid golfer and used to think he was a better cook than me...but now I think he is coming around... and is realizing the gourd head can really cook!


hey i still think im a better cook than you huh,i can turn the heat up in the kitchen on you any day pumpkin5

TPAMP likes to stay up late and watch horror movies


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post seems focused on this cooking thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he's a chef, person above my post.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP finds the whole "chef" thing funny


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP has a pretty good imagination!


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP likes a cold beer


----------



## aquariumreef

TPAMP Likes Chinese food


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is a very unique individual!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a good sense of humor


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is one of my favorite forum friends and she is AWESOME!
(even though she likes to burn witches...ha, ha, ha)


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a garden


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP is likeble


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP has a good sense of humor


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP has a hot 1965 Mustang....or dreams of having one...I get confused....


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP is a one of my friends on the forum (although can be a cheeky monkey sometimes)


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a fun Haunt member


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is from Iowa


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is correct about the above


----------



## Goblin

I am simply amazing TPAMP!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP tries to play the 'Tough Guy' but he is not tougher than Clint Eastwood in Grand Torino...the heart wants what it wants......


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP thinks am a person that buckles under pressure!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Why would they think that TPAMP?


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP has a kind heart


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post appears to be a fan of Stephen King


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes gargoyles


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is one of my all time FAVS on the forum!!!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP made my day!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes to dance


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP sent a mean shark after me.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post could use a spear gun


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP is one of my friends on the forum


----------



## Copchick

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: TPAMP sent a mean shark after me.......


I laughed at that so I made the jellyfish protect you! 

TPAMP likes to hide in stealth mode.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP can spin a good yarn


----------



## highbury

TPAMP can crochet a good quilt


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is president of the Quilters Club


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes to write short stories one sentence at a time


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP evidentally loves cats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's because cats are cool, person above my post


----------



## Lord Homicide

Listen here TPAMP, you can have your cats and I'll keep my dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog says "hi", person above my post


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good lookin' dog above my post, person above my post


----------



## Copchick

Where are your dog pics, TPAMP?


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lives in Pittsburgh


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry goblin,im from the UK!!

TPAMP is planning a bbq this weekend!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP had a thuderstorm tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is starting to sound like "The Person Below My Post" thread, people above my post


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is sitting next to me.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is glad it is the weekend!


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't matter. I'm retired TPAMP!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is gifted and disturbed....emphasis on the gifted part.....


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is a social butterfly!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP serves and protects, thank you


----------



## Evil Andrew

TPAMP would like to invite us all over for dinner !


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post recently elevated his post ho status


----------



## Spooky1

As did you, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is working on a new prop


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP likes to go fishing


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP FINALLY changed his avatar from that ridiculous question mark.??? Thank goodness........


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is an awesome forum friend!


----------



## Hairazor

The person above my post has a good sense of humor


----------



## Copchick

The person above my post would be fun to hang out with


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post protects & serves


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP has a rad new shed, and is inviting a few, special forum friends for a "shed christening party"...... (don't feel bad if you didn't get invited....the shed is just not big enough for all of us!)


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lives in North Carolina


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a night owl


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP likes owls


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lives in Pittsburgh


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP loves posting on the fun and games


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is a fun forum friend and he always wants to be last in the last post thriead...but he always loses to ME!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post has been procrastinating on some prop projects.


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP likes cooking a romantic meal for his wife!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is watching the Olympics when he can


----------



## N. Fantom

TPAMP Cuts hair


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post joined the board almost a year ago.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is going to act in a TV thing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has a B & W avvie.


----------



## Spooky1

I've met the person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a big haunt every Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has liked zero posts.


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP likes posting on the fun and games


----------



## Spooky1

It's 5 hours later than here for the person above my post.


----------



## Evil Andrew

A day late and a dollar short for he above me....


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has been liked 13 times in 8 posts


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> TPAMP has been liked 13 times in 8 posts


:jol: And TPAMP is liked 100% of the time in 100% of his posts!


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is a very cheerful person (at least her on the forum)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post shares Ben & Jerry's ice cream with me


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP probably wouldn't share her ice cream with me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are correct about that, person above my post:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

I knew it person above my post


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise, person above my post


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wise man say, He who fly upside down have crack up. (may have been confucius TPAMP)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP likes to fly on the edge of being dangerously close to erring on the side of jumping in the fire with both feet and with those flaming feet trying to put out a gasoline fire without causing an explosive combustion of melay and confusion and puzzlement.....

Uh-hum......


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was last seen lighting a fire under Lord H.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP knows how to fly.....and often jumps off the roof to poove it!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has flights of fancy


----------



## Lord Homicide

I hope TPAMP has a lot of water to put the blaze out I'm fixin to be in


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is a firebug!


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP is well liked across this forum


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP tries to be all tough and hard on the exterior...but deep down..he is really a very nice person with soft insides....like a pumpkin!
(the cat is out of the bag now LordH)


----------



## Lord Homicide

_TPAMP is a sweetheart deep down even though I'm sure she thinks she's a tough chick_ << DELETE LINE

EDIT: TPAMP think she's a tough girl...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post edits posts frequently


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP I consider to be a wise person


----------



## Lord Homicide

T(2)PAMP are true!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wishes he could be just like me!


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP likes going on long walks in the evening..


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a Scottish Devil


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP's screen name backwards is Rozariah


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is still writing his acceptance speech for his "Humanitarian of the Year" award.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has had Wayyy too much bad weather this summer,?


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP loves Pina Coladas and getting caught in the rain.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is having a cookout today


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP has 22,159 posts and _one_ of those is liked by someone.


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is still waiting for his gold medal for his performance on the Haunt Forum


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP tried a taser


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP wants to see what a taser really feels like and doesn't believe for a second what it looks like in the COPS shows!


----------



## Evil Andrew

TPAMP wants to trade in the taser and upgrade to a phaser ......


----------



## Spooky1

^ the person above my post is waiting for Scottie to beam him up.


----------



## Goblin

^ TPAMP is the Lord of Shark Pants


----------



## Copchick

^ Orders his cats piece by piece


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ has not been paid the proper respects in helping keep our streets safe


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has his gas mask hooked up to the backside of his underwear.


----------



## Lord Homicide

how does ^ know this?? Have a taste of the good life!


----------



## Copchick

T2PAMP are really making me laugh today!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ has had a quasi-life changing experience with two yahoos on this forum today!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ thinks yahoos are better than googles


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a lunatic......it says so!


----------



## Copchick

^ Has a kitten in training for Halloween


----------



## Spooky1

^ is my forum friend


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a good wit


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP raises hairs


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP bites his toe nails


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is quick to let everyone know there is a whole collection of fairy tales named after him...


----------



## MrGrimm

Hehheeee! Yes I am super famous aren't I LOL 

But I don't get a my royalties on the stories however 

TPAMP is jealous of my incredible, unending and awesome fame.


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP dresses up as a wolf and looks for Red Ridinghood on weekends


----------



## Evil Andrew

TPAMP was reading _Last Post Wins_, and felt a sudden urge to DANCE !!!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Saw Dance in the Streets 4 about 15 times already


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is from Canada


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP almost always posts at night


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is Mah-velous! And I really, really, really, really, really like her a lot! So there! Meh!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lives in eastern North Carolina


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP especially loves movies from the 60s and 70s...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP wishes that disco would come back so he could drag out his stacked platform shoes and boogie down all night!


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP still hasn't posted pictures of her crows.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been married to the person above my post for almost 24 years


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is Totally Gargolylicious


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP has a lot of DVDs


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post might be a mad leprechaun:jol:


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP keeps ahold of leprechauns long after they've given up their pot of gold


----------



## Spooky1

^ turned in Roxy for tax evasion for not claiming the Leprechauns gold.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ turned state's evidence and testified to Roxy's knowingly hiring undocumented leprechauns


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for testifying in Roxy's trial as "Mr. X"


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Mistook this for the Banned thread game


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP stands up for "O Canada"


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has a maple leaf tattoo


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP joined in May 2009


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post collects comic books


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP is working on a [email protected]$$ Halloween costume


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP knows the start of a good costume when he sees one


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post has thumb issues. Ouch.


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP's avatar looks like he's a prime candidate for the use of a taser 
(I know you're really not as mean as your avatar looks!)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ the person above my post looks like she's used the taser on herself a few times.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is a lunatic from Sarasota, Florida


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP loves posting on the fun and games like me.....


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a spiffy new scar


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP wants to see a picture of said scar


----------



## N. Fantom

TPAMP joined the forum in April


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes a good challenge


----------



## N. Fantom

TPAMP posts ALOT


----------



## Hairazor

Haha that makes TPAMP astute


----------



## N. Fantom

TPAMP uses big words


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is one of my most favorite forum friends!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is always upbeat


----------



## N. Fantom

TPAMP is a lunatic (according to the forum)


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is also a lunatic!


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP likes scaring kids on Halloween


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is truly a 'nice guy' and is very fun here on the forum.  Even though I like to blame him for my slackardness since he is fun to play games with....(is that a word?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post would rather play games than work on props


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is my forum idol  and the only reason I post so much is because I am trying to attain as many posts as my idol Roxy...but alas...I am failing miserably........sheesh....I may as well go and work on my stupid, friggin props.....Dang it!


----------



## N. Fantom

TPAMP just discovered the secret to getting props done, look at Roxy's post # and become so depressed about never being able to reach it that you give up the forum. (Temporarily)


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP tried making props while posting and isn't exactly sure what it is they made!


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP has a taco fetish


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP hides zombies in his closet


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a thing about zombies and flying monkeys:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why does TPBMP know that about TPAHP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has an enquiring mind


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wishes she had a flying monkey zombie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is a total forum delight! And even though he pretends to me all hard and tough on the exterior...he's not fooling anyone!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP sees right through Goblins


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP sees right through Pumpkins, that see right through Goblins...it is like xray vision of the Creepy kind!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes emoticons and exclamation points


----------



## Spooky1

Hi person above my post.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP seems to be stuck in a box


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP thinks outside the box


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post bought a Thundershirt for her dog


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lives in Maryland


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP hates to run out of material in the middle of a project


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP is a newly hatched 3X post ho


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is 49


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP is 61 but feels like 30


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is way too hard on himself about his slackness this Halloween season, but we all know he will pull it out at the last minute and become mystifying and great and finish sooo many props!


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP is way to kind but such a good person always picking other people up


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a city I have visited.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish the person above my post would come visit our city so we could buy him a beer


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is 3 years younger than me


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP loves classic horror movies


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP knows how to say a lot with few words


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is from Iowa


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is so much fun and I love playing games with him!


----------



## Goblin

Thank you TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a prolific poster


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post just passed 43,000 posts


----------



## Copchick

T2PAMP are post ho's many times over!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is one of the nicest, wittiest, and all around fun members here on the forum and we are uber lucky to have her!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

TPAMP knows how to use a spray both to get her props painted right!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a hard worker and great prop maker


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ TPAMP is well liked.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP like to pole vault in the living room


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has a cat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post looks after her fellow haunters


----------



## scareme

I try. TPAMP has many natural talents she shares with everyone. I however, can't carry a tune in a bucket.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP can't carry a tune in a bucket!


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is otherwise known as the "crazy cat man" in his neighborhood.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP hangs out on her steps with her skellies


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP hangs from the rafters


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP Eats half his Halloween chocolate before Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is enjoying the autumn weather


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is working on a special Halloween prop


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP always posts before I do in this thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

He never sleeps, person above my post


----------



## MrGrimm

That's you watching in the window!?

Next time, come in for tea 

TPAMP Tried dying her pets dogs blue.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP makes me have a good laugh


----------



## Goblin

He forces you to laugh TPAMP? THE FIEND!!!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP meant to write "FRIEND" and not "FIEND" but I forgive him


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is kind to his fellow haunters


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP knows how to make someone feel welcome and like they belong


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's all a ruse to lure you in, person above my post:devil:


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is one wise haunter!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is really good at making her props look better than when she got them


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wrestles alligators in her spare time


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP thinks the whole alligator vs crocodile debate is useless


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has issues with bean dip


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes to dip her beans


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP doesn't really know what a goblin is


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post seems to be about as busy at work as I am:googly:


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP must do the same thing I do on Fridays


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is from a different country, but he is still "One of Us" a haunter through and through.....we love him!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP originally was gonna call herself Gourdhead5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha Ha...TPAMP is wrong...but I totally LOVE him!


----------



## Goblin

Thank you TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP enjoys posting in Fun & Games


----------



## Goblin

I always enjoy posting with my friends TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP stays up waaay later than I do


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP is a neat lady


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP is a Lady


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs glasses


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP just may be right!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I guarantee TPAMP needs to take the beer goggles off and get some glasses


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is Humanitarian of the Year


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP always posts cool pics in the Unstructured Thoughts thread giving me a smile in the morning.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a great Haunt member


----------



## Goblin

So are you TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

Well thanks TPAMP, you're a ray of sunshine


----------



## Goblin

Just call me Ray TPAMP


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP is always above my post in this thread.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is not only fun to play with...he is also fun to play with....


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes to tapdance in the nude


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP knows this because????


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP needs to look at Google street view a little more often!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some things you just don't want to see, person above my post


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP plays peek-a-boo with her props on the big night


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP looks for zombies to put in their haunt


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP *has* zombies for his haunt


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP gets lost in her haunt


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP must have heard that through the grapevine!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP throws rocks at passing cars


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP don't forget to duck when you drive by


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP thought she was supposed to turn her calendar back and thinks it's still October!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP just burst my bubble, I thught I was going to get another Halloween!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP already sent invitations to her Halloween party


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP did you get yours yet?


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP didn't have sufficient postage and all the invites came back


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP usually gives me a good laugh in the morning


----------



## Goblin

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!

How's that TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP, see, you just proved it!


----------



## Goblin

Have you ever heard the one about the 2 nuns and the penguin, TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

Is this a naughty joke, TPAMP?


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP blesses herself each time after hearing a naughty joke.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has jewel encrusted handcuffs


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post wants to wear those handcuffs


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lost the key to said handcuffs


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP knows how to 'pick" those cuffs, but doesn't want anyone to know why he knows how


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP wears a hat that look like a turkey for Thanksgiving day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post hopefully does not have to work on Thanksgiving Day


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP will not sneak turkey bits to her dog


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP feeds hot dogs to her turkey


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP has a rhinestone collar for his pet turkey


----------



## RoxyBlue

I suspect the person above my post would totally fall in love with a newfie puppy


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP once had a pet monkey named cheetohs


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP would like to have a world class comic book collection


----------



## Goblin

Or as close as I can get

TPAMP is a secret spy for Santa


----------



## Hairazor

Not so secret if you found out!!

TPAMP has a thing for cat cartoons


----------



## Goblin

Only if they're cute and funny

TPAMP has a crush on Yukon Cornelius


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP will dresses as Yukon Cornelius to pick up chicks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will he be able to pick up a cop chick dressed like that, person above my post?:googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ realizes that Bumbles bounce ?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP thinks carrying a gun in his belt could solve a lot of problems


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a crush on Hymie the Elf


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to lure a mate by dressing as a Keebler Elf and promising an unending supply of cookies


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP ate all the unending supply of cookies


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a vivid imagination!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP leaves booze and cookies for Santa


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP do you have a preference for type of booze and cookies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only the sugar-free varieties, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

TPPAMP got that right


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post replied to the person above his post two weeks ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is one of my favorite HF peeps


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is heading home early today!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is off through Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

TPAMP is a Good brother


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP has very sharp scissors! :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP really fits in here (and yes, my scissors are quite sharp)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post never runs with scissors:jol:


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP runs with a chainsaw


----------



## the bloody chef

Enjoys watching a good chainsaw accident! :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a Peanuts fan


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP feeds peanuts to elephants


----------



## RoxyBlue

I actually got to do that at the San Diego Zoo when I was a kid, person above my post


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is looking forward to a quiet weekend!


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is pleasantly a little off center!


----------



## Copchick

As is TPAMP  (Welcome to the club)


----------



## Hairazor

Not to be left out, so is TPAMP


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is pretty cool too! (and she has handcuffs!!!!)


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP writes bedtime stories for monkeys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sounds like the person above my post is makin' up stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a very nice man


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is a very nice lady


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a Goblin


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is having yet another glass of bubbly to ring in the new year


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP must have drank mine because I didn't get any bubbly!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Come on over, person above my post. We still have some to share


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is most generous


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is still watching for zombies to show up


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP quit watching because he has seen them and knows where they went


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes champagne


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP carded Hairazor before giving her any champagne


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had to, otherwise Copchick might have arrested me, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP thinks I need to be carded for booze? You are a super friend!!!


----------



## Goblin

TPPAMP missed me!


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP wears Sponge Bob pajamas


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wears pink barbie pajamas


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wishes he had those ^ jammies with feet


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wears combat boots with her pink bunnie jammies


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP wears pink boots with combat pajamas


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wears an apron to bed, bloody of course!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is ready for Valentine's Day


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP would be wrong about that ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a green light for the person above my post


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP is my favorite person in the world


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP speaks the obvious!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is, like me, off and on the forum throughout the day


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is above my post frequently:jol:


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is the last person to be above my post


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP decided to host a Halloween themed dinner menu with himself as the chef (naturally). He's going to put us all up for the weekend so that we can enjoy ourselves with great food, drink, music and company.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is having snow today


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP promised to shovel CC's driveway & walk...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is younger than I am


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP knows that age is just a state of mind


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is looking into a retirement home


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP had TPAHisP arrested for being a peeping tom outside his living room window


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP knows more than he should about my night time activities ^ !!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is a wonderful, kind, talented forum member, and this place would suck without her!


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP....is a kind,talented forum member too....welcome"s everyone to the forum!...


----------



## Goblin

That's too much sugar for a diabetic like me! 

TPAMP locks themself out of the house constantly


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP watches funny turtle videos on YouTube


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is quickly becoming a favorite here on the Haunt Forum.


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is going to turn me into the Blushy Chef!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives to the north of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope the person above my post makes a guest appearance at the National Haunters Convention this year


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a crush on The lone Ranger


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is the retired president of the Lone Ranger Fan Club


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP longs to pull the mask off the Lone Ranger


----------



## graveyardmaster

TPAMP...likes walking along the beach..


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP hunts for starfish in the sea


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives in the same city as one of my brothers


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is 4 years younger than me


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is going to get good results from his doctor!


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP gets tired of people asking him to shout, "No soup for you!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a newly minted 4X post ho at the time of this posting


----------



## Haunted Bayou

TPAMP is at least 10x the person that the TPAHP is!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is getting snow today


----------



## the bloody chef

It's just about to start....but only a wee dusting expected...

TPAMP is sorry he ever mentioned cats and holidays together, but is looking forward to trying Roxy's cat turkey jerky!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is probably not all that bloody.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is hoping BloodyC is all that bloody!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is recruiting people to help clean Zurgh's house


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP volunteered to be the forman


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is in on the plot to steal Zurgh's zombies:zombie::zombie::zombie:


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is driving me to Zurgh's where we will be undercover and doing surveillance to get those zombies!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP will flash her badge to get control of the situation!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is prepared to flash everyone if the badge thing doesn't work


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP seems to have figured out my last flash plan


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP practices her 'flash plan' in the shower to the'Flash Dance' soundtrack


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP blew themselves to smithereens igniting flash powder to flash dance!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes cats


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP loves letting her dog take her for a walk


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is dreaming of how to accomplish his next great Halloween scene


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is tuned into my thoughts and is responsible for one of the voices in my head!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is secretly married to Michie, but doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP's ancestor ran the Titatanic into the iceberg cause they had never seen one up close before


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP broke the Titanic's ice maker and needed to get ice for the band to make frozen margamaritas to keep up their stamina...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

TPAMP arranged deck chairs on the Titanic


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP kept saying "I dare you to jump" to people on the Titanic


----------



## Goblin

TPAMp pushed people overboard to lighten the load


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP has watched 'Titanic' 18 times and is still surprised when the unsinkable ship sinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is having unseasonably warm weather today


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Cold and windy

TPAMP has a Halloween party every year


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP got arrested for littering for throwing me off the Empire State Building


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you make a splat sound when you hit the ground, person above my post?:jol:


----------



## scareme

TPAMP walks her dog every morning, no matter what the weather is.


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP needs a fan or AC in her sauna/closet


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has some hot looking farmers in her area. Especially when they take off their shirts.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a shirtless farmer calendar hanging in her kitchen


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is Mr. April


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has pasted his face on the body on each month in the farmer calendar


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP sent copies of the calendar to all the ladies on the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I didn't get my copy, person above my post!:googly:


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP likes pictures of men who are out stonding in their fields..


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post likes Peanuts.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP attends funerals hoping to find prop parts


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP steals those parts to make cat toys


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post probably gets colder weather than I do


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has more musical ability than I have


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP can play 'Chopsticks' on her peking duck :ninja:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP could make that peking duck for me


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP will enjoy that duck even if it's peeking!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes Kraft macaroni and cheese:jol:


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is totally gargoylicious


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP speaks the obvious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post cooks hot dogs in dirty water:jol:


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP doesn't know that 'dirty water' dogs are hot dogs purchased from street vendors in NYC...


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP makes me look at hot dogs in a whole new light


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP has never had a hot dog she didn't like!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP goes to kennel fires looking for hot dogs


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is the groomer at the kennel and makes all the 'trimmings'


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been a member for less than a year.


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is approximately 46.5 times the Ho I am!!!!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is still a lunatic


----------



## Hairazor

TBAMP actually gets lost in the darkness


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has been lost in their closet for 6 weeks now!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is a night owl.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has an army of Elmos


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is going to post 7,000 on 2/15/13


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP created Zombie Polka Dance Party on tv!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is on a first name basis with his doctor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post sent us a cool toad lily last year


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP is one post away from another Post Ho landmark!


----------



## scareme

She's teasing us by taking her time, person above my post.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP, thanks for alerting me to my impending Hoing!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is a HoHoHo!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is one of Santa's elves


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is in charge of changing the batteries in Rudolf's nose


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP feeds Santa decadent desserts


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP's milk and cookies gave Santa food poisoning


----------



## scareme

TPAMP likes to go fishing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is witty


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP joined in October 2008


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is "gasp" posting in the daytime!


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP wonders why her favorite character on M*A*S*H from Iowa is named Radar and why Hawkeye is from Maine


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wanted to be an indian and call himself The Bloody Chief


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP wants to trade firewater for my heap good BBQ sauce recipe!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is still trying to make a fire by rubbing two sticks together


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is still waiting for BloodyC's heap good BBQ sauce recipe


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP asked me for the recipe to use with her newly acquired piggy and served it in the hat


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP was surprised to find out a hat could be a food accessory


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP wore the hat by mistake and is still trying to get the BBQ sauce out of her hair


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP originally wanted to call himself The Bloody Ballerina


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP stole my tutu and slippers, and with them my ballerina dreams


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP still wears those ballet slippers and tutu hoping to be discovered


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP hopes to get a glimpse of BloodyC in the tutu and slippers


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP doesn't understand the concept of being careful of what you ask for!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP was once mistaken for Boris Karloff


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP once mistook BloodyC for Boris Karloff


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP once gave Boris Karloff a haircut and got a pint of blood as a tip


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP loves Frankfurt frankfurters on Fridays


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP has been to therapy for a frankfurter addiction


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is batty!


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is truly appreciated for noticing my idiotsincracies!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP makes me laugh out loud with some of his posts!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP makes me laugh out loud at the way she looks. Wait a minute, your avatar is not a picture of you. Nevermind.


----------



## Hairazor

For your information TPAMP, when I got my driver''s license renewed, I was amazed to see I look just like my avatar!


----------



## scareme

lol. TPAMP makes me laugh just by being herself, and it feels good to laugh. Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is cheerful.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP pops in and out of the Forum several times each day.


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP would've got away with it if wasn't for those meddling kids!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP sent those "meddling kids" after me!!!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is on the forum right now. Hi there!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP, hey yourself!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP plans to hide under the bed during the zombie apocalypse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, she can defend herself with a sharp pair of scissors and a hot blow dryer, person above my post


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has given me insight into Zombie defense, thanks, and thanks for the good laugh


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is getting ready for some more snow. Brrrr!


----------



## Goblin

You mean like THIS TPAMP?


----------



## scareme

The person above my post should have been here today, high of 71.


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP is the object of my jealousy for being able to wear shorts and sandals in March!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post needs to come on down in March, and I'll come up there when it hits 112 in July.


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP has just earned a very colorful belt, yet doesn't realize that I lived in Texas for 5 years and have no problem with the heat....much preferred....but she is more than welcome to visit in August to cool off for a while!!!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lived in Texas for 5 years


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has a cold nose tonight.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP invented a new dance combining polka and squaredancing together and tried to premiere it on Dance Fever! Booed clean out of the state!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a vivid imagination


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP voted for me to be king of the world!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP wasn't feeling well last night. I hope your felling better tonight. Glad you're back.


----------



## Goblin

Thank you TPAMP


----------



## scareme

You're welcome, TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is so thoughtful!


----------



## Evil Andrew

...and humble, too : )

TPAMP wishes summer would get here sooner......


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post hasn't written many song parodies lately


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP has several Weird Al Yankovic albums


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're actually correct about that, person above my post We love Weird Al.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes to tapdance at least once a day!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP claps the beat for Roxy's tapping


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP tried to tapdance with Roxy but would up tripping the both of them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post might be getting rain today


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP doesn't care that the Rangers are losing....


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP does care?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post might have watched Rowan and Martin's "Laugh In"


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is correct!


----------



## Goblin

Sock it to TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is soooo naughty


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is soooooo nice:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Why thank you TPAMP! back at you!


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP survived a year with the crazies at the Funny Farm and is still nice!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lives in Brewery......oops..... Brewster, NY


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP knows more about Brewster than he realizes


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is amusing


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a hand puppet as her financial advisor!


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP signs their tax return in blood


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP tried to claim a mouse as a dependent


----------



## Hairazor

Claims his shadow on his tax return because he says they are inseparable


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wrecked her car to avoid a head on collision with the inspection sticker!


----------



## Hairazor

Got bucked off his hobby horse last night!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes this game


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is astute!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP was first in war, first in peace........first to holler "I QUIT!"


----------



## the bloody chef

TPAMP thinks 'Porky's' is a 'chick flick'


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is younger than I am


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has a lovely garden.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post lives in a city that lost the Kings.


----------



## Zurgh

Are they really gone, this time, person above me' post?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe they just went out on a boat for a three-hour tour, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP walks through her haunt after Halloween singing "Thanks for the Memories!"


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wears his platinum Post Ho belt like a bandolero


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP is dying to dye her clients' hair orange and black when Halloween rolls around.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP suggested all the cops dye their hair black and orange for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP will dye his Easter eggs black and orange


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP always cried at Easter cause she thought the eggs were dying!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is still waiting for the Easter Bunny to appear!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post knows a thing or two about cutting hair


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP was voted in high school "Most likely to have the most posts on Hauntforum!"


----------



## DocK

TPAMP is a pretty princess! (yes, I saw your profile pic :lolkin


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a nice new addition to the Haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is on a break


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP joined the forum in 2008


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP sharpens his scythe weekly


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is ready for summer


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: TPAMP is my forum idol and what I strive to be every day.....
Plus...I think she is pretty "neat 'o"....


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP thinks you can never have enough skellies!


----------



## DocK

TPAMP thinks you can never have enough hairspray!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is blazing a trail of Halloweeny goodness in Belgium


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP was a muppet in a past life


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is quite the Post Ho!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP won all her posts in a forum poker game


----------



## Ramonadona

The person above my post raises hairless flying monkeys instead of watch dogs...takes care of the shedding problem.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is upping her post count in preparation for getting an entry into the $20 prop contest


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wrestles alligators as a hobby


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP knows that the person above his post is a very smart person


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a high opinion of my intelligence


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wants to be a Pirate Pilgrim!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants pictures of Roxy as a pirate pilgrim


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is such a super, fantastic person...following her lead is not only an honor...but a privilege as well....


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is such a suckup!


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP secretly wants to suckup!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is nobody's fool


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wants to play a killer in a horror movie!


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP wants to be the play the victim in a horror movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we could make a profit on that movie, person above my post:jol:


----------



## Monk

The person above my post, wants to be the executive producer of said movie.


----------



## Copchick

TPAMP hopes to win an Oscar for their "outstanding performance in a movie".


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP offers to supply the bodies


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wrote the script


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP did the soundtrack


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP did her own stunts in the movie


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP misunderstood when the director yelled: "CUT"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP likes very sharp scissors...and equally sharp knives and hatchets...
(don't even get me started on straight razors and ninja stars...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was up late last night


----------



## Hairazor

Have to wonder if TPAMP did any dusting yestrday


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I'm doing it now, person above my post


----------



## Alkonost

TPAMP has no idea who I am


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP is dying to reveal him/her self


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP was quarterback for the Hoboken Zephers


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP regularly posts after many of us are asleep


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP sleeps through my posting!


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP sleeps while posting.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP snores when they're awake


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP does a happy dance when it is comic book day


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP will do a happy dance for a doughnut


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes my happy dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is your happy dance like a Snoopy happy dance, person above my post?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, TPAMP, and I also get red faced if anyone sees me!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP nickname is RED


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP has started a line dance festival


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is the Polka Queen of Minnesota


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP hides the fact that he was banned from the boy scouts


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post entered a prop in the $20 prop contest


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP together with KPRiMM wrote and performed an amazing song called Zombie Garden Gnome!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, thank you, person above my post You're very kind.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP thinks there are gremlins hiding in her kitchen


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP is rummaging through Roxy's kitchen hoping to catch a gremlin!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP should never be gotten wet or fed after midnight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is frequently up after midnight


----------



## Goblin

Is frequently every night?

TPAMP has a secret crush on the Tin Woodsman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, he was the best looking one of the three, person above my post


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has made the Scarecrow weep with her ^ statement


----------



## Ramonadona

Not to mention the Cowardly Lion who cries at the drop of a hat, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

What about Roxy's arch rival The Wicked Witch of the West. TPAMP?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't I see you out at the local pub with her recently, person above my post?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't that just a distraction so you could steal her broom, TPAMP?


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP is very helpful when it comes to distractions


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has one rockin' avatar


----------



## Ramonadona

Well, thank you so much person above my post!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP had thunderstorms tonight


----------



## Ramonadona

No...I don't think so, I sleep VERY soundly!

TPAMP does a mean square dance


----------



## Goblin

How do you do a mean square dance?

TPAMP is really a secret agent


----------



## Ramonadona

How do you do a mean square dance? With style, Goblin, with style!

TPAMP is very stylish


----------



## Goblin

Of course I am! 

TPAMP thinks a hoedown is a depressed hooker!


----------



## Ramonadona

You mean...it's NOT?

TPAMP sleeps with the light on


----------



## Goblin

Sleep? What's that?

TPAMP sleeps hanging upside down!


----------



## Ramonadona

That actually sounds like a great idea...then my knees wouldn't hurt!

TPAMP puts horseradish on ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if it's sugar-free, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

The candles on TPAMP's birthday cake looked like a boonfire!


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP crashed another birthday party!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a clown perform at her birthday party!


----------



## Ramonadona

I AM the clown at my birthday party!

TPAMP has a fire-marshal's warning to cease and desist every time he lights his birthday candles


----------



## Goblin

Maybe it's the flame thrower 

TPAMP likes to perform the ballet in combat boots!


----------



## Ramonadona

If you saw my feet, you would thank me!

TPAMP dresses up like a princess...(loved that pic btw!)


----------



## Goblin

Everbody does! 

TPAMP drives with their feet.......from the backseat!


----------



## Ramonadona

Usually, if I'm in the backseat!

TPAMP is a hearse driver wannabe


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants to ride shotgun in the hearse


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP painted racing stripes on the sides of the hearse


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP is making a sound like a hearse to get racing stripes too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives west of me


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP drove the getaway hearse


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP sat in the back of the hearse waving at everyone they passed on the escape route


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP forgot the casket and had to go back and get it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes comic books


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP recently had a birthday


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^TPAMP often acknowledges birthdays


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes Birthday cake


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is the tap dancing terror of Iowa


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP would like to see my terroristic tapping


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is frequently the person above my post


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP waits up all night for Santa to arrive!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is happy because it is comic Friday


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP is a key reason why Hauntforum is such a fun and welcoming place to be! SHE ROCKS!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP always brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP looks like a giant smiley face!


----------



## Bone Dancer

TPAMP lives in here.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has dancing bones!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes cats


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is three years younger than me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And we are both aging gracefully, person above my post:jol:


----------



## Goblin

I'd rather stay young TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is young at heart


----------



## highbury

TPAMP is young in spirit


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is young at age!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is a night owl.


----------



## Goblin

Hoooooooooooooooooooooo tpamp?


----------



## scareme

Yooooooooooooooooooooooou, TPAMP


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is real hoot!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a night owl so appreciates a good hoot


----------



## highbury

TPAMP gives a hoot because she don't pollute!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP thinks they're Woodsey Owl


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a member of other on-line forums


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is lucky to have a work place that lets you bring your dog


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP used to be a door-to-door door saleswoman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is comic book Friday for the person above my post, I believe


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a secret post tree in her backyard!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think they're actually Japanese maples, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP drives an ox cart to work!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP furnishes the oxen


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP daydreams they're on Gilligan's Island........with 7 Gilligans!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP scrambles our SOS signal so we can't get rescued ^


----------



## Goblin

TPBMP thinks the island is sinking


----------



## awokennightmare

TPBMP is the Guardian of Darkness


----------



## scareme

TPAMP Needs to fill some info in in his profile so I can know a little more about him/her.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a boat load of pumpkins ready for Halloween


----------



## awokennightmare

TPAMP enjoys the cool weather that comes with fall!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is fearless


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has been spending time alone lately.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP is looking forward to back to school


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a fondness for cat cartoons


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a favorite Halloween decoration they use every year


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today might be Comic Book Friday for the person above my post


----------



## Goblin

It was TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP knows the "cure for the Summertime Blues"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post does not offer snail facials in her salon


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP would surely sign up for one ^ if I did


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a pet snail named Doodles


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post probably likes cheese doodles


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP often talks to cheese doodles before she eats them!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP thinks daytime is for sissies


----------



## Bone Dancer

TPAMP has escaped and is late for thier medication.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is apparently aware of my activities


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make sure you keep those activities G-rated then, person above my post


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP makes me blush at my past activities, ah the good old days


----------



## RoxyBlue

We were all young and foolish once, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Now we're old and foolish TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP makes old and foolish look pretty good


----------



## Goblin

Somebody has to TPAMP!


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP is still going strong on these forums


----------



## Goblin

And I'm just 62 TPAMP.......Watch me when I'm 100!


----------



## MrGrimm

The TPAMP is gonna do what he's gotta do to get it done!


----------



## Lambchop

I have no idea what the person above me is talking about.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He might be channelling Larry the Cable Guy, person above my post


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP will bust 50,000 post any day now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would be nice if it were 50,000 dollars, person above my post


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP figures if you are going to dream, dream big


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is closing in on 10,000 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP just made me look at my post count


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post has a red signature.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lives in Pennslyvania


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP seems to always be TPAMP


----------



## Goblin

I noticed that too......are you following me TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP, well, you are the leader after all


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP is no longer the person who USED to be TPAMP


----------



## Goblin

You're not the one I hired to be TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post enjoys autumn weather


----------



## MrGrimm

TPAMP likes Halloween themed food


----------



## Goblin

Beware fellow Haunters! TPAMP is a lunatic!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post has a good sense of humor.


----------



## Goblin

I try TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you're very trying, person above my post:googly:


----------



## Goblin

And here I thought I'd have to try harder TPAMP!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a good number of haunts under his belt


----------



## Ramonadona

TPAMP has a belt fetish


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has a black belt......and shoes to match!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post is 62.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

The person above my post is 26.


----------



## Goblin

The person above my post is 16.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post may have gotten some rain this past weekend.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The person above my post still has the same avatar, even though I haven't been here in two years or so...


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is from Boston


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

The person above my post posts an average of 18.78 posts daily.


----------



## Georgeb68

The person above my post only liked 2 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP lives waaay East of me


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP throws rocks at passing cars


----------



## crazy xmas

TPAMP found out by driving by lol...


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wasn't supposed to see the rock throwing incident. Now I will have to throw some your way


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP thinks throwing rocks at zombies will save her in the zombie apocalypse


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has a thing about zombies, flying monkeys, and tap dancing


----------



## Goblin

Owns a tap dancing, zombie monkey that can fly!


----------



## crazy xmas

PAM gives out free tap dancing lessons


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post might be a fan of Christmas as well as Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is totally Gargoylicious


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post enjoys giving poor innocent dogs perms and painting their nails pink.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is a lunatic from Sarasota, Florida!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP was almost a Halloween baby


----------



## Dark Angel 27

TPAMP likes to dance around in a pink glittery tutu when no one's looking!


----------



## Spooky1

TPAMP just broke 5000 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is married to another Haunt member


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is the life of the party..........at funerals!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has obviously gone to the same funerals to which I have gone


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is enjoying a much needed break


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has quite a collection of gargoyles


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is clean cut


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post haunts on-line forums


----------



## Goblin

I haunt anyone and everyone TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is stuck here because of that Heaven and devil thing


----------



## Goblin

Of course I am TPAMP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post might have gotten some wind and rain last night.


----------



## Goblin

No bad weather at all TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP had their share of Thanksgiving dinner and a wee bit more


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPAMP dressed up as a turkey this year and said grace!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post possibly likes eggnog


----------



## Goblin

Like it just can't drink it much since I became diabetic

TPAMP likes to wear antlers and a red light up nose on Christmas!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't give Spooky1 any ideas, person above my post:jol:


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is above my post


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP looks forward to Christmas with glee


----------



## Goblin

I don't know anybody named glee TPAMP?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post enjoys twisting the meaning of people's comments


----------



## Goblin

Now would I do something like that TPAMP?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has had some wicked weather this past week ( and has a fixation with Gremlins)


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has tiny little snowmen in their freezer!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants to liberate my freezer snowmen


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a very nice lady


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is also a very nice looney....er.......lady!


----------



## scareme

The person above my post has been too much time at the hospital lately.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants more sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likely works on weekends


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP dresses up as a leprechaun on St. Patrick's Day and throws Lucky Charms at everyone!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is a night owl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So is the person above my post


----------



## scareme

TPAMP walks her dog, rain or shine. Snow or sleet. On two legs or her bottom. Very dedicated.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is glad she isn't in IA this winter


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:jol:She is one dynamite girl, who is fun loving, kind hearted and a lovely person through and through!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP knows how to make a person feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is feeling warm and fuzzy.........kind of like a catapillar in an electric blanket!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is going to fix something special to eat for the Super Bowl on Sunday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post hides her Halloween purchases from her hubby:jol:


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has had kind words for Copchick.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes to yodel in crowds


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post once owned a feather boa


----------



## Goblin

You're just jealous TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP had a set of pretty great parents


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is busy looking for good cat pictures to post


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has got an in with all the best books.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP isn't dead yet!


----------



## scareme

And I can't tell you how glad I am to hear that TPAMP


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP won't have to check the obituaries in the morning!


----------



## scareme

No I won't, TPAMP. So I can do something constructive, like sit on the computer all day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post sent me a toad lily.


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has a green thumb, and a beautiful yard.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP sits on the computer all day.........and boy does it hurt!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has promised to buy me a padded computer.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP can use it in her padded cell


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:TPAMP tries to pretend he's rough and gruff....but I know better! (p.s. He posts the BEST pictures!)


----------



## Goblin

Flattery will get you everywhere TPAMP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is easily flattered:jol:


----------



## Goblin

At my age I'll take what I can get TPAMP!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to tease us all


----------



## Goblin

Somebody's got to do it TPAMP!


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has a full time job keeping us all on our toes.


----------



## Goblin

Mostly it's trying to get ya'll to keep up with me TPAMP!


----------



## Hairazor

You leave us in your dust TPAMP


----------



## Goblin

Well try to keep up as best you can TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was up until the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Goblin

Don't you know TPAMP? Goblins always are always more active in the dead of the night!


----------



## scareme

TPOMP is just starting to see signs of Spring.


----------



## Goblin

Is that all those people at the carwash?

TPAMP never plays with a full deck!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants to shuffle Scareme's deck


----------



## scareme

The TPAMP just made me laugh out loud, Thanks TPAMP, I needed that.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP was laughing out loud when the men in the white coats netted her!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post never wears white after Labor Day:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Heck, I don't even wear it before Labor Day TPAMP


----------



## Goblin

You posted the same thing twice TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the person above my post was a little confused


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is dazzled by my awesome personality!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is an important part of the Haunt


----------



## Goblin

Thank you TPAMP.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP hasn't posted in this thread for a while


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not one of Scareme's imaginary friends.


----------



## kauldron

TPAMP uses the Forum more than anyone else and hadn't found a single thing she likes. LOL!!


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is 38 years old


----------



## kauldron

TPAMP is always good for a laugh here in Fun and Games


----------



## Goblin

I try TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a high post count


----------



## Goblin

Naw, didn't cost me a dime TPAMP!


----------



## kauldron

TPAMP was using the internet back in June of 2009


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the person above your post, person above my post, was born before the internet was invented


----------



## Goblin

kauldron said:


> TPAMP was using the internet back in June of 2009


Actually I was using in since 2004!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the person above your post, person above my post, was born before the internet was invented


You're just 3 years younger than me TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP shows appitude for math (63-60=3)


----------



## Goblin

And I did it without a calculator TPAMP!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP will spontaneously implode shortly due to posting during daylight hours


----------



## Goblin

Had to go to the doctor today TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is in my prayers


----------



## Goblin

Thanks TPAMP...............


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post owns a pink boa that is not a reptile


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore TPAMP. I threw it away about 5 years ago!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP was on the Haunt earlier than usual today


----------



## Goblin

Been having internet problems TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beats having heart problems, person above my post.


----------



## Goblin

I have both TPAMP.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants to be Santa's helper


----------



## Goblin

I was for a number of year's TPAMP.......4 children!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP already broke his New Year's resolutions


----------



## Goblin

What New Year's regulations TPAMP?


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP, do you mean New Years reevaluations?


----------



## Goblin

I'll settle for a better year than 2014 TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP, I wish for you a better 2015


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is very pleasant to her fellow Forumites:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like termites TPAMP?


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has been getting snow this week.


----------



## Goblin

Not a flake TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP was nice enough to let us know that the person above him is not a flake


----------



## Goblin

I was talking about snow TPAMP


----------



## scareme

TPAMP knows I'm not a flake. The same can't be said for certain nameless people from Iowa.


----------



## Goblin

are there a lot of nameless people in Iowa TPAMP?


----------



## scareme

TPAMP is very fond of a certain bovine in Iowa.


----------



## Goblin

Is that Patsy or Margaret Bovine TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP usually posts at night


----------



## Goblin

I can do both TPAMP. Ain't I amazing?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP yes!


----------



## Goblin

Winter storm coming TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is hibernating through the storm


----------



## Goblin

Got another one coming tomorrow night TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wishes he had xray vision to melt the snow on his drive


----------



## Goblin

The sun did that TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes cats.


----------



## Goblin

And dogs TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP keeps us all on our toes


----------



## Goblin

Somebody has to do it TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to post in the wee hours


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP thinks I'm Scottish!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post likes emoticons:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is glad taxes are in the mail


----------



## Goblin

Makes me glad I don't have to pay taxes anymore TPAMP


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:jol:The person above my post....Is extraordinarily kind and makes me glad that I am a member of this forum....Gobbie-Gobbie-Goodacre!


----------



## Goblin

Thank you TPAMP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post will likely see some snow this weekend


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has the snow shovel close by


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's in my car, person above my post And the person above my post has been getting some cold weather as well.


----------



## Goblin

In the 50's today

TPBMP talks to cows


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're much more interesting than people give them credit for, person above my post:jol:


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP forgot to leave anything to reply to


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a close knit family


----------



## Goblin

Mama and Daddy saw to it TPAMP


----------



## Monk

The person above my post was raised properly


----------



## Goblin

I like to think so TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post might be getting some cool weather this weekend.


----------



## scareme

TPAMP has talent coming out her fingers. Drippy fingers Roxy they call her.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes to sing "Oklahoma" in the shower


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has some new babies in the family


----------



## Goblin

Yep

TPAMP does a welcome spring dance each year!


----------



## Halloween Jokes

TPAMP wish they stared in the Lord of the rings!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is new to the Forum and appears to be hiding under a sheet


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is always behind it all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post comes from a big family


----------



## Halloween Jokes

TPAMP lives in a different country


----------



## Goblin

She does TPAMP?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, person above my post, because the person above your post is posting from an Australian ip address, so it's all relative:jol:


----------



## Goblin

You're related TPAMP?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post hasn't logged in for a few days.


----------



## Goblin

Been busy TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP thinks he comes from a long line of Goblins


----------



## Goblin

I'm their king TPAMP


----------



## Gruenenfelder

TPAMP is really king to none...


----------



## Goblin

I'm not the king of no nuns TPAMP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sister of the person above my post had a birthday recently


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is 62 years old


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to cause mischief in the Haunt if left here alone


----------



## Goblin

You mean like right now TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

Apparently TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is much nicer than Goblin when left alone here:devil:


----------



## Goblin

I'll remember you said that TPAMP! Muhahahahahaha! :jol::devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do your worst, person above my post. I'm not afraid


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has apparently thrown down a challenge to Goblin, stand back everyone


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP is overselling it with the ones above her post!


----------



## Goblin

Would she do something like that TPAMP


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's a safe assumption in this case TPAMP


----------



## Goblin

Three weeks left TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is looking forward to a new year.


----------



## Goblin

At my age TPAMP..................NO


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is sadly indisposed at the moment


----------



## Lord Homicide

Happy New Years TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy New Years to you as well, person above my post!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Where did your avatar come from TPAMP?


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is going to ace his physical today


----------



## Goblin

Clinic was closed due ro the snow TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is back to creating havoc on the Haunt


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP has fled in terror


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post should know that Hairazor would never flee in terror from a goblin:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP should know I would want to join in the terror


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tPAMP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is being very quiet - too quiet


----------



## Goblin

TpamP is secretly taining a gopher army to take over the world!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post reported a killer rabbit sighting this morning


----------



## Goblin

yes PAMP........and they joined forces with he squirrels too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post needs to stay away from that moonshine still:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP may have nailed ^ that


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP accidently blew up Roxy's still


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a trouble maker


----------



## Goblin

who TPAMP? Me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed, you, person above my post, and I hope your swallowing test goes well today.


----------



## Goblin

It didn't go well at all tpamp


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has lots of determination and will ace it next time


----------



## Goblin

may not be a next time TPAMP.......depends on my doctor


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is fond of flying monkeys and glitter:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is tired of cleaning up the sparkly poo caused by TPA her post


----------



## Goblin

Sparkly Poo is good for you TPAMP


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Sparkly Poo" sounds like a screen name for a misbegotten Disney character, person above my post


----------



## Goblin

Sparkly Poo and the the blustery day TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP craves the part of Sparkly Poo


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP mixed sparkly poo with glitter and glue


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is trying to start trouble again:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP keeps trying to get Goblin to toe the line


----------



## Goblin

I have no use for two toe line TPAMP


----------



## scareme

There is TPAMP. I swear he is TPAMP is above me in every game I play on here,


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> There is TPAMP. I swear he is TPAMP is above me in every game I play on here,


I am everywhere TPAMP!


----------



## scareme

lol TPAMP Is getting close to having 38,000 posts. What a coincidence, I'm 38 too.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP always makes me chuckle, thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I'm just below it TPAMP


----------



## scareme

The person above my post is a skank. Oh, it's you Gobby. I thought it was...Oh, never mind.


----------



## Goblin

did you call me a skunk TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a pet ghost


----------



## scareme

TPAMP teaches pogo lessons on Fri. nights. Show up tonight and she will give you $25 along with the class.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is not a fan of bears or alligators.


----------



## Goblin

What about monkeys TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP prefers his monkeys to fly


----------



## Goblin

armed with glitter guns TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a secret recipe for glitter bombs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The Person Above My Post is not only really talented at Prop Challenges, but she wins on popularity as well. It's a Win-Win for Jan!!!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has been reading the prop challenge thread, ahahaha


----------



## Dark Angel 27

TPAMP will surely make the challenge even more challenging!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is writing a book.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP got plenty of music over the last weekend


----------



## Goblin

Nope

TPAMP fell out of the tree again


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP shook the tree


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP got lost in their living room!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post finally got that doctor's appointment scheduled.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post enjoys putting her culinary skills to use by cooking up a beef stew for her dog.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP talks to chipmunks


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP makes me chuckle


----------



## Auberginer

tpamp lives in Iowa


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP gave the chickens a bath


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ The Person above my post makes me laugh and that is much appreciated.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has been a member since 2005


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP sells their neighbor's homes on Ebay while they're on vacation!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP can't walk a straight line after twirling in circles


----------



## Goblin

That's easy TPAMP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post loves glitter and flying monkeys


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP makes one heck of a nice tombstone


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The Person above my post appropriately named her Dragon Cedric.


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP named her dragon Poopsy!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP remembers when dragons roamed the Earth


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post lives in state I have never visited.


----------



## Goblin

Is that a state of confusion TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP needs more posts to catch up with his total on another Forum which shall remain nameless


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP witnessed the Big Bang.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

TPAMP enjoys Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP is 100% correct


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP carves pumpkins with a bush axe!


----------



## Lord Homicide

TPAMP probably shaves with a bush axe.


----------



## Goblin

Who told?

TPAMP got lost on the way to the forum


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP gave LordH wrong directions to the Forum


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP left a trail of bread cumbs to find her way back to the forum.........
but the birds ate all of them!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post was the last person to play this game.


----------



## Hairazor

The person above my post is astute


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a regular visitor here.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a very busy season musically this time of year


----------



## Lizzyborden

TPAMP has more than 20,000 posts than I do


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a cool moniker


----------



## Goblin

Lixxy has a Cold Monkey?

TPAMP has a pet potato named "Spudsie"


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is jealous of my pet potato


----------



## Goblin

Is it true you've come out with a whole bunch of security potatoes called Attack Taters TPAMP?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has been away from the forum for a couple of days. I wonder if he's been kidnapped by the Attack Taters?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is dreaming of Spring


----------



## Goblin

Jeannie maybe, but not Spring

TPAMP is looking for the Easter Leprechauns


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has not posted in four days


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a colorful Haunt name


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP gives chickens a bath.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP thinks Moon Pies are made from actual bits of the Moon


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP dropped the dozen eggs for the Forum Easter egg hunt. Anybody know how to dye scrambled eggs?


----------



## Johnnylee

TPAMP has a Wicked avatar!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a "Newbie"


----------



## Johnnylee

TPAMP is a female


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP gets lost in their closet


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post is a Paranormal investigator.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is a regular Fun & Games player


----------



## Johnnylee

TPAMP lives in Iowa


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is a famous cereal killer. Just ask the Rice Krispie if you don't believe me!


----------



## Johnnylee

TPAMP is a AARP member


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP doesn't mind getting his hands dirty


----------



## Johnnylee

TPAMP is traveling South for vacation


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post would like to attend the 2018 Southeast Halloween Enthusiast Convention.


----------



## Goblin

No

TPAMP attends the zombie dance recitals every summer


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP sells tickets for above recitals


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post lives in a tornado zone


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP works hard to keep her yard pretty


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes to dance in quicksand bogs


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wouldn't throw me a rope to get me out of the bog


----------



## Goblin

Did I forget to remove the anchor first TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is just teasing (I hope)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wouldn't put it past him, person above my post:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to put hats on skellies


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP posts want real skellies with hats


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP knows where to get the real skellies with or without hats


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is nicknamed PunkyBoo


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is the only one allowed to call me that


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a faithful poster.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is in great demand as a violinist


----------



## Goblin

I heard she was a demanding vionlist! 

TPAMP gets someone's attention by throwing rocks at them


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to trim his toenails with a chain saw


----------



## Goblin

Been peeking again TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants to make the deer in his yard into pets


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP was the hopscotch champion of her neighborhood


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP darn near has a new house without even leaving home


----------



## Lizzyborden

TPAMP tripped all the other contestants to ensure her hopscotch trophy win


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wears her Halloween costume to bed every night


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP glued her Halloween costume on


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP doesn't need a Halloween costume, scary as is


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP hands out canned goods to TOTs


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP buys Halloween candy then doesn't turn on his light, then he says well guess I have to eat the candy myself as no one showed up


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is encouraging bad habits


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has me pegged


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a collection of peg legs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The person above my post is dangerously envious of people with peg leg collections.


----------



## Goblin

tPAMP sings to bugs


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post hasn't logged in for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP takes her dog to work


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP is the first 20 names on Santa's naughty list because she listened to the person above her post!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers, it's all your fault TPAMP


----------



## Goblin

I'm the first 100 names on he list TPAMP. Santa always asks "What's he done now?"


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP always makes me laugh


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post never runs with scissors.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants to blow bubbles in below zero weather to watch them freeze


----------



## Goblin

Been there done that.

TPAMP will get lost in their closet unless they have a map


----------



## Hairazor

Well, yeah


TPAMP isn't in the Haunt as often as we would like


----------



## Goblin

It isn't easy being this evil TPAMP. It takes lots of practice!

TPAMP is really a robot!


----------



## Hairazor

I'd prefer that did not get out


TPAMP tells all my secrets


----------



## Goblin

Got anymore?

TPAMP went broke selling houses "buy one get one free!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post has stock in glitter companies


----------



## Goblin

Actually, I own it TPAMP


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP prefers to use an outhouse over using an indoor toilet


----------



## Goblin

Not in this life, TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has been in hibernation


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP Enjoys throwing M-80s under peoples beds in the middle of the night


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a secret stash of snacks


----------



## Dreadmakr

Shhhhh
I don't want anyone else to know.

TPAMP can't keep a secret


----------



## PrettyGhoul

TPAMP should talk...he sells secrets as a lucrative side business.


----------



## Dreadmakr

And I make a good deal of money doing so.

TPAMP laughs out loud at inappropriate times


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to tickle bunnies


----------



## Dreadmakr

Tickling dogs is more fun

TPAMP thinks that jelly beans are high class dinning


----------



## Hairazor

Not????


TPAMP likes to start the day with a scream


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well I did before the dog started complaining about it.

TPAMP drives a green gremlin.
Where she found a harness to hitch the poor creature to her buggy is beyond me.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a vivid imagination


----------



## Dreadmakr

As a matter of fact, yes I do.

TPAMP sends letters to Santa Claus, The Easter Bunny, the Great Pumpkin, The Hogfather, and Krampus, because she's afraid to leave anyone out.


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta cover all my bets


TPAMP is in the Haunt right now


----------



## Dreadmakr

You could say that.

TPAMP thinks that people who believe that "if anything can go wrong, it will go wrong" are just plain too optimistic.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

TPAMP likes to look for the silver lining in all things, example, one great thing about winter is when you want a glass of cold tap water it is cold enough right off


----------



## Dreadmakr

I can't argue with that.

TPAMP has the body of a 23 year old.
She keeps it in a trunk in the basement, and hopes the cops don't find out


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is a Doctor Who fan


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absolutely

TPAMP knows how to make trick-or-treaters run away screaming


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP would be one of those ^ ToTers


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP would love to see that ^ 
But I'm too old to run any more.
Though I can still scream pretty good, and I can walk away quickly.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is only as old as he feels


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sometimes I feel like a teenager.
But currently feel like an old piece of dried out leather.
Really... just run your hand over my skin... you'll see.
8^}

TPAMP seems very nice.
But don't tick her off and then turn your back on her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is correct about the person above his post...on both counts:devil::googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP knows too many secrets about HR


----------



## Goblin

All most as many as me!

TPAMP taches dogs to chase cars


----------



## Dreadmakr

And what to do with them when they catch them.

TPAMP thinks that he should be the ruler of the world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got that right, person above my post:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is working hard at hardly working


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP is also busy doing nothing, working the whole day through, 
trying hard to find lots of things not to do


----------



## Goblin

Somebody's got to do it!

TPAMP voted for me to be ruler of the world


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP, That would be the_ Under_world


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP has been known to cut peoples ears off with the hair clipper


----------



## Goblin

I like to do it with a bush axe TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP saves those cut off ears for Halloween props


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP is the one that suggested saving the cut off ears for Halloween props


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a bullseye on his calendar for Halloween


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yep, a big one.
And several smaller ones on each day of the month of October, in hopes of being able to set everything up on time.

TPAMP has bigger than usual plans for Halloween night.


----------



## Goblin

Besides raising an undead army?

TPAMP trains pet rocks to attack on command!
(Actually they holler "Attack" and throw it!)


----------



## Hairazor

tpamp is out of hibernation


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP recently hired and architect to design a gingerbread house, trimmed with candies, deep in the woods. 
She intends to move in, warm up the oven, and wait for ToTs to show up.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has a lively imagination


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP is very perceptive 
_8^)_


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP hides out in a pup tent in the back yard


----------



## Dreadmakr

I actually hide in the garage. 
The pup tent is only a decoy.

TPAMP has sicced the dogs on me.
That's why I'm hiding in the garage.


----------



## Hairazor

Was that you?

TPAMP wears knee socks all year long


----------



## Dreadmakr

The last time I wore knee socks was way back when I was in the Boy Scouts, and I had to ware a full dress summer uniform for a special event.

TPAMP wares mini skirts whenever she goes down town.


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't?


TPAMP has a face mask made from real face


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP built a huge bonfire in the middle of Main street


----------



## graveyardmaster

If i built a bonfire in the middle of main street i would be locked up lol

TPAMP doesnt celebrate christmas


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP isn't on here often enough


----------



## graveyardmaster

Soo true Hairazor but will try and post more often buddy...

TPAMP has started decorating for Fall


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP is very wrong about me celebrating Christmas.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP yells, "The sky is falling!" every time it rains


----------



## Dreadmakr

That's only if I am in a good mood.
If I am in a bad mood, I yell things that can't be shared here.

TPAMP has avoided rain, or any other source of water ever since she saw what Dorothy Gale did.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, I love water. I love walking around in the rain and to my knowledge I have never melted a witch (although I can think of a few I would like to).

TPAMP avoids medical care even when he/she shouldn't.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP needs us to hex her crappy co-workers


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP conveniently has a book of hexes and spell for use against crappy co-workers


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post wants to borrow Hairazor’s book of hexes


----------



## Dreadmakr

Shhhhhh
That's supposed to be a secret.

TPAMP is a uniquely Horrorble artist


----------



## Goblin

Yes........I am!

I am sending my good friend The Boogey Man after TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP and you think that ^ would be a bad thing?


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP likes to tap dance in the pouring rain


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to throw firecrackers at my feet while I tap


----------



## Dreadmakr

The person above my post never lets a good corpse go to waste.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP has an extra large freezer for just those ^ purposes


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP was given permission to used the extra space in that large freezer


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP lost the key to the freezer


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP actually hid the key to the ^^^freezer and left a clue to it's whereabouts


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP has a BIG saw to use to get into the freezer.


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I have the spare key TPAMP


----------



## Dreadmakr

???

Is TPAMP saying that I am the key?
If so...
TPAMP is wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post might be the Gate Keeper instead of the Key Master


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or I could be Zule.
But I'm probably not.

TPAMP has memorized every line of A Nightmare On Elm Street


----------



## Goblin

Why on earth would I do that?

TPAMP gets coal from Santa


----------



## Dreadmakr

Very true.
He doesn't like my spiders.
But that's okay.
It burns well and keeps me warm.

TPAMP works as Santa's personal body guard.


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP sent Santa a letter trying to bribe his way off the naughty list


----------



## Dreadmakr

And I'm still waiting for a response back on that.

TPAMP does Mrs. Claus' hair for the annual winter ball.


----------



## Hairazor

Who else??

TPAMP spiked the punch at the above ball


----------



## Dreadmakr

Of course I did.

TPAMP enjoyed the punch... A lot


----------



## Goblin

I was invited......I'm the first ten names on the naughty list!

TPAMP has to step lively when I'm on the forum!


----------



## Dreadmakr

I prefer to step undeadly.

TPAMP is also on the FBI's 10 most wanted list


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP hacked the FBI's most wanted list to make Goblin #1 on the list


----------



## Goblin

I am the first 10 names on the list TPAMP!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP sleeps in a coffin


----------



## Goblin

So that was you peeking in the window TPAMP!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP put up blackout curtains


----------



## Goblin

I lost the bear trap TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants to borrow my bear trap


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP wants to borrow my bear


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to pull men's beards to see if they are real


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP invites zombies to cookouts!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes to throw water balloons at passersby


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> TPAMP likes to throw water balloons at passersby


There no fun if you don't freeze them first TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP thinks he would look good in an orange jumpsuit


----------



## Goblin

Orange and black, TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP carries a lucky charm everywhere


----------



## Goblin

The cereal TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is planning to outlive all of us


----------



## Goblin

I hope so TPAMP


----------



## PrettyGhoul

TPAMP will probably live to be 120 (which I hear is the new 75!).


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP wants a Noid for a pet


----------



## Goblin

I already have a dragon TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP likes socks with duckies on them


----------



## Goblin

What socks?

TPAMP has a pet cricket


----------



## Hairazor

Had to get rid of it, the racket made me lose sleep

TPAMP teaches bull frogs to croak in tune


----------



## Goblin

They started their own group

TPAMP keeps a 25 foot shark in her bathtub


----------



## Hairazor

Where else?

TPAMP falls asleep in front of the TV


----------



## Goblin

No......the computer

TPAMP useds a fan to fly a kite on a rainy day


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh, good idea

TPAMP likes to prank his neighbors


----------



## Goblin

Define "prank"
TPAMP is actually an alien


----------



## Hairazor

Shush

TPAMP will probably be TPBMP


----------



## Goblin

Figured that out on your own TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

TPAMP has the GhostBuster's phone number on speed dial


----------



## Goblin

Carrier Pidgeon

TPAMP names all her jack-o-lantrns


----------



## Hairazor

Who doesn't?

TPAMP carves his pumpkins with a chain saw


----------



## Goblin

Whatever works

TPAMP gets locked in the closet a lot


----------



## Hairazor

You heard about that

TPAMP can't keep a secret (proved by spilling my closet secret)


----------



## Goblin

There are no secrets from the Goblin, TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP taught Krampus his job


----------



## Goblin

Thought I might have to fir him!

TPAMP was best friends with the wicked witch of the west


----------



## Hairazor

Until we had a water dispute

TPAMP has a secret crush on Cruella DeVil


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP secretly wants to be Cruella Devil


----------



## Goblin

TPAMP secretly wants to be a chicken!


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP eats soup with chopsticks


----------



## Dreadmakr

TPAMP uses a machete to cut her own hair


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP is aware I am a licensed cosmetologist, right?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> TPAMP is aware I am a licensed cosmetologist, right?


Really? How many times have you been in outer space, TPAMP?


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP that's a closely guarded secret


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> TPAMP that's a closely guarded secret


I bribed the guards TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP what did you use for a bribe


----------



## Goblin

Doughnuts TPAMP


----------



## Hairazor

TPAMP must be very persuasive


----------



## Goblin

When I need to be TPAMP


----------

